# Bict 16/17. Straya m8 2.0



## bict (Jul 24, 2016)

Back with a brand new track.

Go to page 16, post 314.


----------



## jonnyquest (Jul 24, 2016)

Not an aussie but in the same hemisphere, im gonna start popping seeds in the next few weeks as well, best of luck
when do you end up harvesting in aus?


----------



## bict (Jul 24, 2016)

jonnyquest said:


> Not an aussie but in the same hemisphere, im gonna start popping seeds in the next few weeks as well, best of luck
> when do you end up harvesting in aus?


End of march, April time. Where shouts are you?


----------



## jonnyquest (Jul 24, 2016)

bict said:


> End of march, April time. Where shouts are you?


Peru its probably about the same level as northern australia


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 24, 2016)

subbed up brother!! I finish my soil prep this week and if I don't start early under the T5 I can germinate seeds in 3 or 4 weeks and have outside mid sept earliest and no fear of early flower...I have 2 in the tent with T5s now but they were gonna be for ealy flower and I don't think they are gonna grow that much by sept to throw outside for early flowering
still unsure of my line up this year..i want 3 nice plants of quality


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 24, 2016)

Nice lineup dude. Along for the ride


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 25, 2016)

I'm in, mate! While we're waiting, a question; have you Aussies managed to brew anything better than Foster's yet?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 25, 2016)

Ruby fruit had posted up some nice ones not too long back


----------



## bict (Jul 25, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I'm in, mate! While we're waiting, a question; have you Aussies managed to brew anything better than Foster's yet?


Fosters isn't even drank here really haha. James boags is my personal go to beer. Carlton draft is good too.


----------



## bict (Jul 25, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Nice lineup dude. Along for the ride





ttystikk said:


> I'm in, mate! While we're waiting, a question; have you Aussies managed to brew anything better than Foster's yet?


Good too see you fellas joining in on the fun


----------



## bict (Jul 25, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> subbed up brother!! I finish my soil prep this week and if I don't start early under the T5 I can germinate seeds in 3 or 4 weeks and have outside mid sept earliest and no fear of early flower...I have 2 in the tent with T5s now but they were gonna be for ealy flower and I don't think they are gonna grow that much by sept to throw outside for early flowering
> still unsure of my line up this year..i want 3 nice plants of quality


Come on rubes, get ya act together  picking strains can get difficult imo.


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 25, 2016)

bict said:


> Fosters isn't even drank here really haha. James boags is my personal go to beer. Carlton draft is good too.


I was a bit young to be tasting the local drafts when I lived in Australia- I was six- but I have loads of fond memories! I definitely want to go back and visit again.


----------



## bict (Jul 25, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I was a bit young to be tasting the local drafts when I lived in Australia- I was six- but I have loads of fond memories! I definitely want to go back and visit again.


Where'd you move to man? Between me and rubes you've got the option of two states


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 25, 2016)

bict said:


> Where'd you move to man? Between me and rubes you've got the option of two states


We had the great good fortune to be on one of the first flights into Darwin after Typhoon Annie in 1972. The place was wrecked. It took us almost a week to locate a rental car, which in our innocence we planned to drive to Sydney! We eventually made it, lots of good stories en route, and lived in Sydney for some 6 months.

I live in Colorado now- in fact, it's where we settled right after we got back to the States from down under.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 25, 2016)

bict said:


> Fosters isn't even drank here really haha. James boags is my personal go to beer. Carlton draft is good too.


Carlton draught is my daily beer !!


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 25, 2016)

bict said:


> Come on rubes, get ya act together  picking strains can get difficult imo.


I still need to send away for the black dogs but ill buy some others as well..im doing another of treemans seeds this year maybe mad purps ..the other 2 will be a black dog and an undecided 3rd fem seed....so many choices and i cant risk more than 3 in the tight space i have 
Maybe blue dream,mk ultra or a truthband i dunno


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 25, 2016)

Cheers !
The pic of the nug is a mad purps exclusively bred by @treemansbuds


----------



## TWS (Jul 25, 2016)

Since Ruby isn't having a thread this year I shall grant you my kindness with my personal attendance .


----------



## bict (Jul 25, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> I still need to send away for the black dogs but ill buy some others as well..im doing another of treemans seeds this year maybe mad purps ..the other 2 will be a black dog and an undecided 3rd fem seed....so many choices and i cant risk more than 3 in the tight space i have
> Maybe blue dream,mk ultra or a truthband i dunno


I've always wanted to try the mk ultra. Blue dream is a great pick though. 
Looking forward to seeing these black dog's though, hopefully tas can make them colourful


----------



## bict (Jul 25, 2016)

TWS said:


> Since Ruby isn't having a thread this year I shall grant you my kindness with my personal attendance .


I'm honored haha. Welcome aboard


----------



## bict (Jul 25, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Cheers !
> The pic of the nug is a mad purps exclusively bred by @treemansbuds
> View attachment 3740932 View attachment 3740933


 
 

Come at us rubes haha


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 25, 2016)

bict said:


> View attachment 3741418
> View attachment 3741421
> 
> Come at us rubes haha


lol ive actually never tried any boags I don't think and I drink a fair whack lol


----------



## bict (Jul 25, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> lol ive actually never tried any boags I don't think and I drink a fair whack lol


Its pretty good shit ae haha try it sometime.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 25, 2016)

bict said:


> Its pretty good shit ae haha try it sometime.


u know what? if I go thru the drive thru today ill buy a 6 pack and send you a pic..whats the tastiest boag I should buy?


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 25, 2016)

got my neem pellets yesterday  got my soil mix cooking in my trailer lol as I want to take out my old soil and re use it for my chillis as its 2 years old now
gd soil,light dirt mixed in,alfafa powder,cow manure aged,worm castings and when its ready to drop in the holes I will mix in 20% perlite


----------



## bict (Jul 25, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> u know what? if I go thru the drive thru today ill buy a 6 pack and send you a pic..whats the tastiest boag I should buy?


Just the normal full strength man, beautiful.


----------



## DJ blue dog (Jul 25, 2016)

Gday Bict.
Fellow Ozzie here subbed in to see how your grow goes mate.
Good luck


----------



## bict (Jul 25, 2016)

DJ blue dog said:


> Gday Bict.
> Fellow Ozzie here subbed in to see how your grow goes mate.
> Good luck


Sweet man. Glad to you have tag along.


----------



## bict (Jul 28, 2016)

All potted and ready to grow  

 

Not all of them pulled through though  
One black dog, 2 out of 3 cherry bombs, 1 c-99 and the bubba Kush.
One green crack had a leaf that fell off too, hoping it survives. 

Some were a little over done but that couldn't be avoided. Here's a pic of one. I assume they'll be alright. 
Giving them 24 hours constant light until they're stable.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 28, 2016)

bict said:


> All potted and ready to grow
> 
> View attachment 3744211
> 
> ...


Whats up with the kill rate @bict ? Light too close?


----------



## bict (Jul 28, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Whats up with the kill rate @bict ? Light too close?


Nope, didn't germinate. Apart from the green crack which was my fault.

5 out of 21 isn't bad though


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 28, 2016)

5 out of 21 dead? I could handle that but not if its 21 out of 5 dead yewwww lol wat oh yeah 5 it is then woohoo


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 28, 2016)

don't use those woolies bags underneath bro...coles bags all the way


----------



## bict (Jul 28, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> 5 out of 21 dead? I could handle that but not if its 21 out of 5 dead yewwww lol wat oh yeah 5 it is then woohoo


5 dead rubes, don't worry  not even dead, just didn't come to life.


----------



## bict (Jul 28, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> don't use those woolies bags underneath bro...coles bags all the way


Bro, have another look  Coles and woolies haha. The woolies bag is the mother in laws from when she visited I think.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jul 28, 2016)

Subbed up.

Good to see you getting in early, and some nice strains to,

I saw a few pots in a window of a unit yesterday and went "shit..its that time already!"

Im a bit behind at my plot due to the weather...fk its been chit..with more chitness to come. I was well in front until last month to.

I have 3 Ice seeds coming. Only one of those ill put outside i think the other two will go into my Fridge grow. I have around 5 seeds that came outa last years buds (a local variant of Aussie blue) and a few "mystery" seeds ive found to germinate and transport out to the plot. I may wait a few weeks before germing due to us having fkn snow last week.

Good Harvests to the Northern hemisphere peeps and wishing a great start and terrific season for us Southern ones.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 29, 2016)

Hey bro sorry for your 5, but if they didnt crack at all can ya dig them up and scuff the seams up?


----------



## bict (Jul 29, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> Subbed up.
> 
> Good to see you getting in early, and some nice strains to,
> 
> ...


Thanks man, they'll get a good two months inside before ill plant. The weather has been shite my way too. 
I'm just going to do the plot same day as planting.


----------



## bict (Jul 29, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Hey bro sorry for your 5, but if they didnt crack at all can ya dig them up and scuff the seams up?


I've left them in paper towel. I don't mind so much if they don't crack, will give more room between them/more root space.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 29, 2016)

bict said:


> Bro, have another look  Coles and woolies haha. The woolies bag is the mother in laws from when she visited I think.


lol...played the bagpipes for the dead ones oh wee son


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 29, 2016)

bict said:


> Thanks man, they'll get a good two months inside before ill plant. The weather has been shite my way too.
> I'm just going to do the plot same day as planting.


fuk im lucky I can have fresh seedlings outside mid September..pretty blessed with the areas weather I live in....its prob the main reason why I don't bother to start any full season seeds under my T5


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 29, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> fuk im lucky I can have fresh seedlings outside mid September..pretty blessed with the areas weather I live in....its prob the main reason why I don't bother to start any full season seeds under my T5


Heres what I gather for me, growing is a stress reliever. And I cant grow enough to last in 1 season so why not go throughout the year indoors and/or out. Hell its healthy. Of course the laws have alot to do with this I reckon


----------



## bict (Jul 29, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> fuk im lucky I can have fresh seedlings outside mid September..pretty blessed with the areas weather I live in....its prob the main reason why I don't bother to start any full season seeds under my T5


I just want a head start


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 29, 2016)

bict said:


> I just want a head start


And you will be rewarded with good yield 
And ill be jealous but in a gd way lol


----------



## bict (Jul 29, 2016)

Well, everything is above ground and green now, apart from my last remaining cherry bomb. Little disappointed in those seeds :/. 
The green crack from hso is fucking strong ae haha. The one I accidently knocked a leaf off doesn't give a fuck and has started to grow its first set of true leaves over night.


----------



## bict (Jul 29, 2016)

If the cherry bomb doesn't pull through ill probably grab a couple clones from a guy I know.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 29, 2016)

bict said:


> Well, everything is above ground and green now, apart from my last remaining cherry bomb. Little disappointed in those seeds :/.
> The green crack from hso is fucking strong ae haha. The one I accidently knocked a leaf off doesn't give a fuck and has started to grow its first set of true leaves over night.


Aye Green Crack is a strong 1 eh. I tossed 1 down to go with the rest.


----------



## bict (Jul 29, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Aye Green Crack is a strong 1 eh. I tossed 1 down to go with the rest.


Its remarkably strong haha, I for sure thought it would take 2-3 days to recover. 

Hoping this cherry bomb pulls through, I've heard good things about it.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 29, 2016)

I need 3 - 6 days of no fucking wind and rain and I would be golden. Put most all my seedlings out and it fucking dumps 8cm rain in 2 hours blows 50 knots, SHIT


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 29, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Aye Green Crack is a strong 1 eh. I tossed 1 down to go with the rest.


I regret not throwing in green crack from hso now in the seed order few day ago...ah well im searching for a monster out of 3 places it looks like it could be a blue dream maybe


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 29, 2016)

Headed to the beach house yest cracked open a jar of cured sr71...fuck me its bimb shit so sticky and potent...definitely the best one i grew this year the bubblegum and wonder woman were no match


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 29, 2016)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 29, 2016)

This fucking chili was standing straight yesterday, Cunt fucking wind


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 29, 2016)

I just poured out a few seedlings which were sitting in promix hydro, glad I started a fuckload


----------



## bict (Jul 29, 2016)

I'm going to get two clones, should I get two chocolope Kush by dna, or two blue dream hazes by Cali connection. Could do one of both too.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 29, 2016)

bict said:


> I'm going to get two clones, should I get two chocolope Kush by dna, or two blue dream hazes by Cali connection. Could do one of both too.


2x Chocolope Kush I say. Fuck yeah. Cali Connection I have heard too much shit about. When you hear so much negative shit its a turn off and though I have some cali connect freebies they will be last to ever be planted


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 29, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Headed to the beach house yest cracked open a jar of cured sr71...fuck me its bimb shit so sticky and potent...definitely the best one i grew this year the bubblegum and wonder woman were no match


My bubblegum is tasty but not a knockout.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 29, 2016)

Thats why I run so much different stuff. Hunting for that knockout!!!


----------



## mushroom head (Jul 30, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Thats why I run so much different stuff. Hunting for that knockout!!!


I find Barney's farm violator kush very potent, almost narcotic. Has a musky slightly lemon kushy smell and taste. Knocks me on my ass. It's #1 on the list for next year.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 30, 2016)

I just logged on here after shitload o beers with my oldest son today thd orange og and wild turkey n carlton fucked us up lol i need to log back out im maggoted ..is that bad ??


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 30, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> I just logged on here after shitload o beers with my oldest son today thd orange og and wild turkey n carlton fucked us up lol i need to log back out im maggoted ..is that bad ??
> View attachment 3745205


maggoted might be a little fucked hahahaha


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 30, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> I find Barney's farm violator kush very potent, almost narcotic. Has a musky slightly lemon kushy smell and taste. Knocks me on my ass. It's #1 on the list for next year.


Im thinking I should get a good knock with Treemans stuff which should be here soon from ruby. Violator Kush, I'll have to grab a pack and see


----------



## bict (Jul 30, 2016)

I think this batch of seeds are a bit dodgey. 

All my dinafem freebies are slow/ not growing while the others are taking off. 

  

Compared to the ones next to them 
 

Might need to pick up 4 clones.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 30, 2016)

bict said:


> I think this batch of seeds are a bit dodgey.
> 
> All my dinafem freebies are slow/ not growing while the others are taking off.
> 
> ...


Not all breeders created equal. They might just be slower. Give em a little time. What are you starting seedlings in?


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 30, 2016)

bict said:


> I think this batch of seeds are a bit dodgey.
> 
> All my dinafem freebies are slow/ not growing while the others are taking off.
> 
> ...


Dna is a quality brand those "slow ones" may be the best plants in the end for quality


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 30, 2016)

Im never bothered how they start out its after a month id be worried


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 30, 2016)

Yeah but ive had dinafem shit...not dna...but some dinafem SHIT


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 30, 2016)

My bad i thought he said dna...those freebies could be freebies for a reason lol...but ive been lucky in regards to freebies so far


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jul 30, 2016)

Soak the seeds in Boags...that may help....




I did say may and not will...lol


----------



## bict (Jul 30, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Not all breeders created equal. They might just be slower. Give em a little time. What are you starting seedlings in?


Seed raising mix


----------



## bict (Jul 30, 2016)

I normally have good luck with dinafem, pretty weird. I'll be getting those dna chocolope clones I think.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 30, 2016)

bict said:


> Seed raising mix


Tried just straight promix (peat)? I never have issues with seedlings popping in straight promix, no additives


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 30, 2016)

My youngest (4) was up eyeing my seedlings yesterday and goes "why many here stand up and 1 looks like sleeping". I said because its windy and they are babies. And she goes, "those others are strong, wind no problem". Learning already


----------



## bict (Jul 30, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Tried just straight promix (peat)? I never have issues with seedlings popping in straight promix, no additives


Nah, never have. 

I've not had trouble with this mix before, just with these seeds.


----------



## bict (Jul 30, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> My youngest (4) was up eyeing my seedlings yesterday and goes "why many here stand up and 1 looks like sleeping". I said because its windy and they are babies. And she goes, "those others are strong, wind no problem". Learning already


awwww haha


----------



## bict (Aug 1, 2016)

Dinafem haven't pulled through for me this time around : / 
These are 2 cheese and og kushes I got as freebie. 
 
No growth at all. Just stunted so I got rid of them. 

Here's the others going well. 
 
 

12/21 seeds . I'll grab 4 clones and go for 16 this season


----------



## Lucky Luke (Aug 1, 2016)

If you guys get bored come have a look at My Micro grow-* https://www.rollitup.org/t/luckys-fridge.916437/#post-12819228*

Something to do whilst i wait for the weather to warm up.

Have ordered some seeds but they have been on the way to Melbourne for 7 days.....not lookin good.

Anyone watch that cop program last night? Guy bought some seeds, customs got and cops raided his house? In WA i think.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 1, 2016)

Got better things to do than watch the shit on the idiot box. Will check out your grow though

Usually takes me minimum 2 weeks before I see any bean orders here.


----------



## bict (Aug 1, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Got better things to do than watch the shit on the idiot box. Will check out your grow though
> 
> Usually takes me minimum 2 weeks before I see any bean orders here.


Same here, 10-14 days.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Aug 1, 2016)

Good to know..thanks guys. Its my first seed order.


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 1, 2016)

Takes mine on average 9-12 days max


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 1, 2016)

Ordered some last thurs let ya know when they arrive


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 1, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> If you guys get bored come have a look at My Micro grow-* https://www.rollitup.org/t/luckys-fridge.916437/#post-12819228*
> 
> Something to do whilst i wait for the weather to warm up.
> 
> ...


I wouldnt believe it to be honest but i have heard wa and qld are the toughest at customs for seeds getting thru


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 1, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> I wouldnt believe it to be honest but i have heard wa and qld are the toughest at customs for seeds getting thru


Sounds like Chicago. Only had 2 in 8 yrs here in Nam. And that was alot of orders


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 1, 2016)

And they certainly didnt come to my door.....


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 1, 2016)

Got busy with seeds this week just not the mj ones lol although i do have 2 northern lights tucked away in the corner


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 1, 2016)

I just cursed rain all day here, fucking rain


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 1, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I just cursed rain all day here, fucking rain


Rain all.over aust all day here unreal but u been really copping it there


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 1, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Rain all.over aust all day here unreal but u been really copping it there


Still another month and a bit of the shit yet. Forecast next 10 days thunderstorms


----------



## Lucky Luke (Aug 1, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> I wouldnt believe it to be honest but i have heard wa and qld are the toughest at customs for seeds getting thru


He wasnt working, had an XR6 ute, lots of amps and guitars and $15k cash. Hydro set up (small) and a couple of outside plants.
Lots of bagged up pot in deal bags and "dealing" type text messages on his ph.
Court gave him a suspended 15 month sentence (from memory) and took the $15k.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Aug 1, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Rain all.over aust all day here unreal but u been really copping it there


im goin tropo down here...


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 1, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> He wasnt working, had an XR6 ute, lots of amps and guitars and $15k cash. Hydro set up (small) and a couple of outside plants.
> Lots of bagged up pot in deal bags and "dealing" type text messages on his ph.
> Court gave him a suspended 15 month sentence (from memory) and took the $15k.


One thing i know is never leave weed around in weighed ounces or small baggies..no defense for dealing if you have


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 1, 2016)

Yeah youd be fucked if you had scales and such together in the same house in the us. They would assume for you


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 1, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Yeah youd be fucked if you had scales and such together in the same house in the us. They would assume for you


Swab tests on the scales etc it is what it is ppl who take risks generally get caught once in a lifetime


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 1, 2016)

I used to keep them around just to check others people shit! Make sure no one was helping themselves before they passed it off to me


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 1, 2016)

I have mine i dont care about that fuck the po po....
I need to measure my weigh my butter lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 1, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> I have mine i dont care about that fuck the po po....
> I need to measure my weigh my butter lol


Yeah I have a couple too. I use them for weighing what Im mixing into food. Not worried about no fucking po po


----------



## bict (Aug 3, 2016)

Ok, I cant get the chocolope Kush by dna anymore. The only clones he'll have ready are 'diseal dipped cookies' by connoisseur genetics. I've not really heard much about connoisseur, are they any good? Or should I stick to the 12 I have and give them more root room. 
The flowering on it is quite long too, which is shite for my climate.


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 3, 2016)

bict said:


> Ok, I cant get the chocolope Kush by dna anymore. The only clones he'll have ready are 'diseal dipped cookies' by connoisseur genetics. I've not really heard much about connoisseur, are they any good? Or should I stick to the 12 I have and give them more root room.
> The flowering on it is quite long too, which is shite for my climate.


It wouldnt hurt to stick to the 12 but myself if i had a clone in the mix as well least you can run it to see if its worth buying seeds of it next season


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 3, 2016)

My soil is nearly cooked ready to rock n fucken roll


----------



## Lucky Luke (Aug 3, 2016)

i went and dropped my fencing off to my plot today. That was nerve racking...

Some prick of a furry animal put holes in all my Goon flasks that i had full of water for emergency.


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 3, 2016)

bastard


----------



## bict (Aug 3, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> It wouldnt hurt to stick to the 12 but myself if i had a clone in the mix as well least you can run it to see if its worth buying seeds of it next season


I was thinking about getting 4 if the to make 16. I'm thinking ill go with the 12, but then I don't want to miss out on yield.


----------



## bict (Aug 3, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> My soil is nearly cooked ready to rock n fucken roll
> View attachment 3748252


Looks beautiful bruv


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 3, 2016)

so my week got better just won the gro king competition on riu ..few seeds of star ryder autos from dutch passion and a hoodie as well...will give me something to do in my tent in next years off season


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 3, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> so my week got better just won the gro king competition on riu ..few seeds of star ryder autos from dutch passion and a hoodie as well...will give me something to do in my tent in next years off season


this was after my missus won a new lounge and cash to the value of 5k yesterday..karma comes around


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 3, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> this was after my missus won a new lounge and cash to the value of 5k yesterday..karma comes around


Good dude.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 3, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> karma comes around


Glad it is some fukn where


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 3, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Glad it is some fukn where


I sent you seeds last week and also rung up my new workplace and told them they overpaid me $100 ...so 2 for 2 within a week  karma lives


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 3, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> I sent you seeds last week and also rung up my new workplace and told them they overpaid me $100 ...so 2 for 2 within a week  karma lives


Oh I hear you. I will continue to hand it out. Comes back around sooner or later (much later in my own experience)


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 3, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Oh I hear you. I will continue to hand it out. Comes back around sooner or later (much later in my own experience)


wasn't so much the seeds id do that for any of you cool cats, ithink it was more my honesty bout being overpaid especially after being out of work for 8 weeks prior lol


----------



## bict (Aug 3, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> this was after my missus won a new lounge and cash to the value of 5k yesterday..karma comes around


Great news man. Congrats


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 3, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Oh I hear you. I will continue to hand it out. Comes back around sooner or later (much later in my own experience)


I think your karma is doing just fine, bro. Keep on trucking with a song in your heart and you'll have the right attitude to handle life, come what may. That goes for being centered and ready to take advantage of unexpected opportunities as well as overcoming challenges.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 3, 2016)

If you truly knew the shit happened to me and what I put out daily you'd would understand why I wrote that. Yeah, take it as it comes. Nothing is easy, never expected it to be either.....


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 3, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> If you truly knew the shit happened to me and what I put out daily you'd would understand why I wrote that. Yeah, take it as it comes. Nothing is easy, never expected it to be either.....


And yet you have a lovely penthouse in paradise, living with a lovely wife and raising your kids in peace. Frankly, from my perspective your life is looking pretty good! 

Just another perspective, I guess. Just remember to breathe, lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 3, 2016)

Everyone has their own problems. Mine are small in comparison to some.


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 3, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Everyone has their own problems. Mine are small in comparison to some.


I do not mean to belittle the challenges you face, just wanted you to know how good things look from this side of the fence lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 3, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I do not mean to belittle the challenges you face, just wanted you to know how good things look from this side of the fence lol


I didnt take it like that either


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 3, 2016)

From a high to a low last nite...my wife lost her best friend
How life can take twists and turn quickly 
R.i.p ks


----------



## bict (Aug 3, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> From a high to a low last nite...my wife lost her best friend
> How life can take twists and turn quickly
> R.i.p ks


Sorry to hear that rubes. Hope you and the wife are alright.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 3, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> From a high to a low last nite...my wife lost her best friend
> How life can take twists and turn quickly
> R.i.p ks


Shit brother, sorry to hear that. Sending good thoughts you and your wifes way man.


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 3, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> From a high to a low last nite...my wife lost her best friend
> How life can take twists and turn quickly
> R.i.p ks


I'm sorry for her loss. Liked for the reminder that life is short and it's important to take the time with your friends when you can. Tomorrow does not always come for everyone.


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 3, 2016)

thanx guys..im upset as you can imagine but im more upset watching my wifes heart torn into two ...
been busy doing stuff weed related to keep the mind busy im good..i think I turned my soil over enough for the day lol


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 3, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> thanx guys..im upset as you can imagine but im more upset watching my wifes heart torn into two ...
> been busy doing stuff weed related to keep the mind busy im good..i think I turned my soil over enough for the day lol


Be good to her. She needs it.


----------



## bict (Aug 4, 2016)

Girls are progressing along. Just raised the light a little and switched them to 18/6 from 24/0. 
Looking alright for a week since planting.


----------



## bict (Aug 4, 2016)

Oh, and one of the green cracks has a little yellow on the tips of the leaves. I watered them all the same, but she might be a little sensitive.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 4, 2016)

Green Crack 5 weeks. Garlic Bud×Vortex in the front of it


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 4, 2016)

Nlxbigbud & nl


----------



## bict (Aug 4, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Green Crack 5 weeks. Garlic Bud×Vortex in the front of it
> View attachment 3749731


Looking great vns 


ruby fruit said:


> Nlxbigbud & nl
> View attachment 3749763


How old rubes?


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 4, 2016)

bict said:


> Looking great vns
> 
> How old rubes?


I cant remember wat date i germinated mate but im guessing 2.5 weeks ?
Only took them out of the solo cups this week and now i can see new growth easy everyday i really wanted these 2 at 2 foot to put them outside for early flowering about sept 10 but i dont think they will get there
Was hoping to get a nice oz of each one for some early smoke but im not real fussed i still have half pound with of jars cured that will see me through the season regardless


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 4, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Green Crack 5 weeks. Garlic Bud×Vortex in the front of it
> View attachment 3749731


I really dig the tropical plants in the background. Not everyone's ganja garden has room for a banana tree!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 4, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I really dig the tropical plants in the background. Not everyone's ganja garden has room for a banana tree!


Thats actually turmeric , but that goes for sour mango and kumquat as well I guess. Those turmeric are in a bush of basil. Basil in front is still beasting where basil in back has gone to seed already.

Thanks btw


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 4, 2016)

Ive actually been wanting to see a pic of vns garden with his wife naked between the plants..she could always hold some basil below


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 4, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Ive actually been wanting to see a pic of vns garden with his wife naked between the plants..she could always hold some basil below


You seeing a pic of my wife naked in my garden is about as good of odds of my wife being naked in the garden....laughing my ass off, chances are slim to fucking nill hahaha


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 4, 2016)

Before the kids we had a good session in a mates pool, but thats old shit haha, I only wish of things like that now .


----------



## bict (Aug 4, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> I cant remember wat date i germinated mate but im guessing 2.5 weeks ?
> Only took them out of the solo cups this week and now i can see new growth easy everyday i really wanted these 2 at 2 foot to put them outside for early flowering about sept 10 but i dont think they will get there
> Was hoping to get a nice oz of each one for some early smoke but im not real fussed i still have half pound with of jars cured that will see me through the season regardless


I just wanted to compare them to mine to see if I'm on track


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 5, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> You seeing a pic of my wife naked in my garden is about as good of odds of my wife being naked in the garden....laughing my ass off, chances are slim to fucking nill hahaha


Lol


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 5, 2016)

bict said:


> I just wanted to compare them to mine to see if I'm on track


Yeah man u be right i havnt used any nuets but im gonna mix a half strength dose prob by tomorrow and if i cook em so be it im in a dont give a fuck mode this weekend its balls to the wall shit


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 5, 2016)




----------



## ttystikk (Aug 5, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


>


Damn, that takes me back.


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 5, 2016)

Your all gd bict keep that T5 close to the tops they shouldnt burn...i try and keep mine 5 inches above max 
U be right man u got it sussed

Fucken friday yeah ?
Im gonna start out with some beams and pineapple chunk


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 5, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Damn, that takes me back.


I love my old metal how bout these ones


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 5, 2016)

@bict your threads gonna go mad this season if i dont start one cos ill be here all the time lol


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 5, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> I love my old metal how bout these ones


Sound track of my youth man


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 5, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> I love my old metal how bout these ones


I was jamming Quiet Riot, Twisted Sister, & Ratt about the same time


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 5, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I was jamming Quiet Riot, Twisted Sister, & Ratt about the same time


Old fucker.


----------



## bict (Aug 5, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Your all gd bict keep that T5 close to the tops they shouldnt burn...i try and keep mine 5 inches above max
> U be right man u got it sussed
> 
> Fucken friday yeah ?
> Im gonna start out with some beams and pineapple chunk


I've got em 2-3 incha above em


ruby fruit said:


> @bict your threads gonna go mad this season if i dont start one cos ill be here all the time lol


Start one haha


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 5, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I was jamming Quiet Riot, Twisted Sister, & Ratt about the same time


I nearly put ratt up round and round lol


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 5, 2016)

bict said:


> I've got em 2-3 incha above em
> Start one haha


Done one two yrs in a row we will see


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 5, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Old fucker.


A young 43 
Fuck like a 20 yr old
Drink like a 20 yr old 
Smoke like a 20 yr old
Run like 60 something which reminds me ...


----------



## bict (Aug 5, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Done one two yrs in a row we will see


Fair enough  I like to think of threads as portfolios.  dat legalisation will come eventually.


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 5, 2016)

bict said:


> Fair enough  I like to think of threads as portfolios.  dat legalisation will come eventually.


You make me feel bad now....

Crazy fruit the bipolar bunyips grow 16/17

How about bout that title ?


----------



## bict (Aug 5, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> You make me feel bad now....
> 
> Crazy fruit the bipolar bunyips grow 16/17
> 
> How about bout that title ?





ruby fruit said:


> You make me feel bad now....
> 
> Crazy fruit the bipolar bunyips grow 16/17
> 
> How about bout that title ?


Sounds alright to me haha. I kept the same name minus the 2.0.


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 5, 2016)

bict said:


> Sounds alright to me haha. I kept the same name minus the 2.0.


Ive had rubys fruits grow and crazy fruits grow so far lol


----------



## bict (Aug 5, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Ive had rubys fruits grow and crazy fruits grow so far lol


Sapphire fruit? Emerald maybe?


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 6, 2016)

im back...fuck very slooow day today


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 6, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> You make me feel bad now....
> 
> Crazy fruit the bipolar bunyips grow 16/17
> 
> How about bout that title ?


Leave off the 16/17 then it just runs forever....


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 6, 2016)

"Ruby Fruits Pad"


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 7, 2016)

Yo bict hope you had a gd weekend 
NL & NLxBig bud
And some new starters just started now not sure if ill take on the blue dream yet but im hoping to get a fem mad purp or orange


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 7, 2016)

Stoner shit heres the nlxbb had a couple mutant leaves at the start


----------



## bict (Aug 7, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Stoner shit heres the nlxbb had a couple mutant leaves at the start
> View attachment 3751527


I had a good weekend thanks rubes, hope you did too. Funny you mention this, one of my black dogs has the same leaf formation  

On another note, I had to raise the light a little, the green crack is a little sensitive to excessive light at this stage. 
 
Its only affecting the green cracks. This is the worst one, the other two aren't that bad.


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 7, 2016)

ah good stuff...I do know the one I have with warped leaf at the start it was a hard seed to plant as the root had tangled itself up somewhat so it might be a problem child just doing these two 24 seven to see if I can get them to stay in flower early on but who knows


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 7, 2016)

Fuck that was quick this time


----------



## bict (Aug 8, 2016)

Ok guys, I've made a blunder. The seed raising mix I used had a slow release fert in it.. Doesn't clearly say it on the front of the bag, you've got to read the fine print which I didn't :/ this explains my tip burns I've got on some of them and the nearly zero growth I've experienced over the last week on 24\0. 
I've repotted them in small pots and with different non ferted soil.

Question is, will they be ok? If so, how long til they bounce back? 

Here's a photo. They're being hidden at the moment because of a house inspection.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 8, 2016)

bict said:


> Ok guys, I've made a blunder. The seed raising mix I used had a slow release fert in it.. Doesn't clearly say it on the front of the bag, you've got to read the fine print which I didn't :/ this explains my tip burns I've got on some of them and the nearly zero growth I've experienced over the last week on 24\0.
> I've repotted them in small pots and with different non ferted soil.
> 
> Question is, will they be ok? If so, how long til they bounce back?
> ...


Sucks man. I thought that seedling mix may have been hot. Only time will tell that....


----------



## bict (Aug 8, 2016)

LP


Vnsmkr said:


> Sucks man. I thought that seedling mix may have been hot. Only time will tell that....


Hopefully it'll be alright. I've got plenty of time till I plant outside.
Just gonna hit em with 24\0 to get em back on track.


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 8, 2016)

No stress u will be right..once i up potted mine last week they tripled in size and i used brunnings starter soil


----------



## bict (Aug 8, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> No stress u will be right..once i up potted mine last week they tripled in size and i used brunnings starter soil


How long should I keep them in the containers I transplanted them to? 

I used that last year and it worked perfectly, should of just gone and got that :\


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 8, 2016)

I usually let mine go between 3 weeks and a month btwn transplants. They are basically 12-12


----------



## bict (Aug 8, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I usually let mine go between 3 weeks and a month btwn transplants. They are basically 12-12


Do you use similar sized pots to the ones I've used VNS?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 8, 2016)

bict said:


> Do you use similar sized pots to the ones I've used VNS?


I either start in cups or 1 gallon square pots


----------



## bict (Aug 8, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I either start in cups or 1 gallon square pots
> View attachment 3753032


Ah, mine are a little smaller. I'm going to try leave them in these little ones until 2-3 sets of true leaves, if not 4.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 8, 2016)

2 to 3 leaf sets is easy. You want the roots to have taken off before moving else it stalls them. Ive let plants go in cups for month and half before transplanting (7-8 sets) into 5 gallon and they were fine.


----------



## bict (Aug 8, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> 2 to 3 leaf sets is easy. You want the roots to have taken off before moving else it stalls them. Ive let plants go in cups for month and half before transplanting (7-8 sets) into 5 gallon and they were fine.


That's reassuring, thanks VNS.


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 9, 2016)

those cups are tiny mate those seedlings are trying to make new leaves now..i would pot them up to your next size by the weekend at latest otherwise they will stunt if left to long in the small containers..i started mine in sol cups which are twice as big as your pots now AND I up potted mine from solo cups to bigger when they were the same as yours now ...you want them bushy not lanky when they go outside


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 9, 2016)

if your unsure what way to go throw a couple healthy ones in bigger pots now and get back to me in 14 days and tell me what ones are growing better...


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 9, 2016)

my northern lights from royal queen is stinking my tent out already as when i walk into the room i can smell the bitch before i even open the tent..blue dream gets put in solo cup tomorrow its got s short but strong tap root in the paper towel now..mad purps is just cracking as well as the orange og from tmb


----------



## bict (Aug 9, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> those cups are tiny mate those seedlings are trying to make new leaves now..i would pot them up to your next size by the weekend at latest otherwise they will stunt if left to long in the small containers..i started mine in sol cups which are twice as big as your pots now AND I up potted mine from solo cups to bigger when they were the same as yours now ...you want them bushy not lanky when they go outside


I was gonna leave them in the small pots until they started growing and formed 2-4 sets of leaves. Temped to just chuck em and re order some new seeds.

Gonna give em a week to see if they pull through, if not, will buy more seeds and start again. Still should give me a little time to get them bigg enough for the outdoors.


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 9, 2016)

I dont think u will have to chuck any mate just my opinion....
Heres the NL from royal queen awesome stem rub on it 
Makes think i should have started my blue dream and mk ultra the same time


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 9, 2016)

bict said:


> I was gonna leave them in the small pots until they started growing and formed 2-4 sets of leaves. Temped to just chuck em and re order some new seeds.
> 
> Gonna give em a week to see if they pull through, if not, will buy more seeds and start again. Still should give me a little time to get them bigg enough for the outdoors.


Honestly if you really do think you may have to order again id order now so if you do trash em you can start the new ones the same day


----------



## bict (Aug 9, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Honestly if you really do think you may have to order again id order now so if you do trash em you can start the new ones the same day


I'm not really sure if I should yet. I'm leaning towards it though. That's why I thought I'd give em a week to see if they grow.


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 9, 2016)

When do you plant outside i normslly start about sept 7-10th or so


----------



## bict (Aug 9, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> When do you plant outside i normslly start about sept 7-10th or so


I planted last year 10th October. That's as late as I'll plant. Probably the 24th of sep.


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 9, 2016)

bict said:


> I planted last year 10th October. That's as late as I'll plant. Probably the 24th of sep.


Ahh im with ya u got time then for sure...i guess ill have to look at last yrs thread to see wat my actual dates were but i know in my area 12 hrs of sunlight starts bout mid sept


----------



## WV: Jetson (Aug 9, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I usually let mine go between 3 weeks and a month btwn transplants. They are basically 12-12


Ditto. 20 days between this
 
and this, the day they went into gallons (.5 peck? 4.4 liters?)


----------



## cannabisweedPotNerd (Aug 9, 2016)

What's the best time to grow outdoor in Aus?


----------



## cannabisweedPotNerd (Aug 9, 2016)

Spring?


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 9, 2016)

sept/oct to march/april depending on what area you are in aust it could go to may as well


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 9, 2016)

WV: Jetson said:


> Ditto. 20 days between this
> View attachment 3753251
> and this, the day they went into gallons (.5 peck? 4.4 liters?)
> 
> View attachment 3753253


pretty close to what I do I reckon once I had them in the solo cups and they started showing their second set of leaves at 2.5 weeks I waited another 5 or 6 days then went to my next size pot..
same as VN our old mate I think


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 9, 2016)

I just feel bict should get those seedlings out of those skinny seedling starters by the weekend cos if hes worried about burning em a slightly wider pot like yours above with normal seedling soil if anything they should live and be all good without much of the hot soil in those pots now to deal with


----------



## bict (Aug 9, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> I just feel bict should get those seedlings out of those skinny seedling starters by the weekend cos if hes worried about burning em a slightly wider pot like yours above with normal seedling soil if anything they should live and be all good without much of the hot soil in those pots now to deal with


I've decided to start a fresh rubes. Just ordered some more seeds now. 
Gonna go grab some brunning seed raising mix.


----------



## bict (Aug 9, 2016)

Thought it would be quicker to get do that instead of waiting for em to recover. Got the same seeds


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 9, 2016)

bict said:


> Thought it would be quicker to get do that instead of waiting for em to recover. Got the same seeds


yep gd thinking..you still gonna keep em going tho to see if some pull through undamaged?


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 9, 2016)

bict said:


> I've decided to start a fresh rubes. Just ordered some more seeds now.
> Gonna go grab some brunning seed raising mix.


have a look at solo cups or small pots like VN had or similar size to solo..i have found those seed raising tray pots like u get at Bunnings are more trouble than they are worth when trying to transplant ..I like the whole soil around the roots to come out in one piece


----------



## bict (Aug 9, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> have a look at solo cups or small pots like VN had or similar size to solo..i have found those seed raising tray pots like u get at Bunnings are more trouble than they are worth when trying to transplant ..I like the whole soil around the roots to come out in one piece


I've just gone and bought some small to medium pots ill start em in and leave em. Not as big as my first one, but much bigger the the starting ones.


----------



## DJ blue dog (Aug 9, 2016)

Good to see you buying Aussie made Bict.
Looks to be a better size too


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 9, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> have a look at solo cups or small pots like VN had or similar size to solo..i have found those seed raising tray pots like u get at Bunnings are more trouble than they are worth when trying to transplant ..I like the whole soil around the roots to come out in one piece


If you have room the perfect starting pot imo is 1 gallon (3.8L) square pots like I have. I would like to transplant only once, but I dont have enough of them (and I do have alot of plastic cups; similar to solo cup size) so I usually end up transplanting twice


----------



## Lucky Luke (Aug 10, 2016)

bict said:


> Thought it would be quicker to get do that instead of waiting for em to recover. Got the same seeds


If you want someone to take those seedlings off your hands i wont charge you.....hehe


----------



## Lucky Luke (Aug 10, 2016)

Ive started using the little peat seedling pots (kinda square and 8 to a pack) with Yates seedling mix. They work well. I have needed to punch the hole in the bottom with a screwdriver to make it drain better but apart from that they are good.

To up pot u just wack in the whole tray. So no stress on the plant.


----------



## bict (Aug 10, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> If you want someone to take those seedlings off your hands i wont charge you.....hehe


They withered away unfortunately haha. These new seeds should be here in 5-7 days


----------



## Lucky Luke (Aug 10, 2016)

bict said:


> They withered away unfortunately haha. These new seeds should be here in 5-7 days


----------



## Lucky Luke (Aug 10, 2016)

5 days? Who do u get em off?..im still waiting for mine to arrive from Midweek song


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 10, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


>


Oh ya, Talking Heads are an old fave!


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 10, 2016)

bict said:


> They withered away unfortunately haha. These new seeds should be here in 5-7 days


Yeah i got mi e in 8 days this time very quick
Pot size is perfect mate ! 
I have a few to choose from lol
Fuck me though i wanna dig another 2 ft wide and 2 more down ..time for a beer


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 10, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Yeah i got mi e in 8 days this time very quick
> Pot size is perfect mate !
> I have a few to choose from lol
> Fuck me though i wanna dig another 2 ft wide and 2 more down ..time for a beer
> View attachment 3753927 View attachment 3753928


Keep digging- 'Murica's down there somewhere!


----------



## Lucky Luke (Aug 10, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Keep digging- 'Murica's down there somewhere!


Dont dig that far down Rubi!!!!..or we will have to build a wall....as aussies, having to do anything is a challenge..lol


----------



## freemandrake (Aug 10, 2016)

Or a toke


----------



## Lucky Luke (Aug 10, 2016)

^^OMG is a Vertical grower!


----------



## bict (Aug 10, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> 5 days? Who do u get em off?..im still waiting for mine to arrive from Midweek song


Discreet seeds. They sponsor riu too


----------



## bict (Aug 10, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Yeah i got mi e in 8 days this time very quick
> Pot size is perfect mate !
> I have a few to choose from lol
> Fuck me though i wanna dig another 2 ft wide and 2 more down ..time for a beer
> View attachment 3753927 View attachment 3753928


I thought so too  fair few pots you've got ae rubes


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 10, 2016)

bict said:


> I thought so too  fair few pots you've got ae rubes


being a chilli fanatic means ive got pots and gear stashed everywhere I can use for weed as well lol..other side of garden shed has all the nuetrog line products etc


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 10, 2016)

freemandrake said:


> Or a toke
> View attachment 3753931


yoda o wise one


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 10, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Keep digging- 'Murica's down there somewhere!





Lucky Luke said:


> Dont dig that far down Rubi!!!!..or we will have to build a wall....as aussies, having to do anything is a challenge..lol


i stopped there for the day lol beer time called


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 10, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> yoda o wise one


....you rang?


----------



## cannabisweedPotNerd (Aug 10, 2016)

When outdoors in Australia is bloom time what month?


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 10, 2016)

cannabisweedPotNerd said:


> When outdoors in Australia is bloom time what month?


once again ...depends what part of aust your from..how about telling us what state and then ppl can give you accurate information.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 10, 2016)

I thought along those same lines but I kept my trap shut


----------



## Lucky Luke (Aug 10, 2016)

Ive gone all over this with them on another thread.

Plant round Fathers day and Harvest round Mothers day is a good general guide.


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 10, 2016)

for instance I can do full sativas if I want all the way to may if really needed but our gd friend in tassy really needs his flowering to finish around march early april to beat mold


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 10, 2016)

Hey yall Im on Earth. When are flowering times and should I feel it miracle grow, its an inch tall? LMAO. 

Some people need to fucking read more....I was there once yes, but I did read a fuckload so if I came with a question it wasnt so clueless.


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 10, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Hey yall Im on Earth. When are flowering times and should I feel it miracle grow, its an inch tall? LMAO.
> 
> Some people need to fucking read more....I was there once yes, but I did read a fuckload so if I came with a question it wasnt so clueless.


About a pound...

Lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 10, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> About a pound...
> 
> Lol


LMAO. Answer to everything these days


----------



## cannabisweedPotNerd (Aug 10, 2016)

NSW Sydney


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 10, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Hey yall Im on Earth. When are flowering times and should I feel it miracle grow, its an inch tall? LMAO.
> 
> Some people need to fucking read more....I was there once yes, but I did read a fuckload so if I came with a question it wasnt so clueless.


Im a research freak before i grow anything or even buy something worth more than 100 bux
By the way i only ph my soil once when i think its cooked enough heres the result pretty damn gd i think considering ive added some goodies ive never used before 
Its going in the holes and pots today i need my trailer back to collect firewood lol


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 10, 2016)

cannabisweedPotNerd said:


> NSW Sydney


You should be gd from sept - april then but if your not in a dry area hence the mountains your prob gonna want your season to run from oct-march if possible 
Im.only guessing here
Get in the web and type in your exact location and find out when the sun gives you 12hrs minimum then find out when it maxes out and starts losing sunlight daily theres your flowering times


----------



## mwooten102 (Aug 10, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Hey yall Im on Earth. When are flowering times and should I feel it miracle grow, its an inch tall? LMAO.
> 
> Some people need to fucking read more....I was there once yes, but I did read a fuckload so if I came with a question it wasnt so clueless.


I love the seedling pics. Like ... what's up this is a random bag seed in roots organic 707. It's vegging nearly 2 full days and is 3 inches tall. Is it deficient ? Should I give it nutes? What strain is it and how many pounds should I harvest ?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 11, 2016)

Lol, thats a comical one too. Heres this bagseed. Can anyone tell me what it is? Length of flower time?


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 11, 2016)

The stem rub on this seedling is awesome it smells like cheese...oh hang on i didnt wash my hands after that last piss


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 11, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> The stem rub on this seedling is awesome it smells like cheese...oh hang on i didnt wash my hands after that last piss


Whiz n crackers. Soggy but good.


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 11, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Whiz n crackers. Soggy but good.


Last one to come on the sayo biscuit eats it


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 11, 2016)

Wtf is going on here they are on 24 hrs light and not flowering this is fucken bullshit


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 11, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Wtf is going on here they are on 24 hrs light and not flowering this is fucken bullshit
> View attachment 3754777


You need to give more nutes!! Not enough


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 11, 2016)

WHy dont you LST them? What the fuck is LST, no HST. Top them


----------



## Lucky Luke (Aug 11, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> for instance I can do full sativas if I want all the way to may if really needed but our gd friend in tassy really needs his flowering to finish around march early april to beat mold


and wind..dont forgetwind..


ruby fruit said:


> You should be gd from sept - april then but if your not in a dry area hence the mountains your prob gonna want your season to run from oct-march if possible
> Im.only guessing here
> Get in the web and type in your exact location and find out when the sun gives you 12hrs minimum then find out when it maxes out and starts losing sunlight daily theres your flowering times


Weatherzone.com.au is really good..gives you first light, sunrise, sunset and last light. Frost risk as well. Its awesome and more accurate weather than the news.


----------



## bict (Aug 11, 2016)

Fuck I love you guys haha. Had a good little laugh at the posts.


----------



## bict (Aug 11, 2016)

On another note, my seeds from discreet have all ready arrived in Australia.. Highly recommend them. Only ordered yesterday.


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 11, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> and wind..dont forgetwind..
> 
> Weatherzone.com.au is really good..gives you first light, sunrise, sunset and last light. Frost risk as well. Its awesome and more accurate weather than the news.


heres a great site for sun hours luke and yep I use weatherzone daily for temps wind rain etc but I use this one for hrs of sun etc etc
http://www.timebie.com/index.php


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 13, 2016)

Pop around for a beer bro


----------



## Lucky Luke (Aug 14, 2016)

Got my Midweek song order in today. 3 ICE Fem,and 2 freebies that are 1 Top 44 x Bubblegum Fem and a Reg Purple Bud.

Ima Happy man.


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 14, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> Got my Midweek song order in today. 3 ICE Fem,and 2 freebies that are 1 Top 44 x Bubblegum Fem and a Reg Purple Bud.
> 
> Ima Happy man.


what seed bank is the ice from mate nirvana,barneys or something else?


----------



## Lucky Luke (Aug 15, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> what seed bank is the ice from mate nirvana,barneys or something else?


Royal queen seeds Ruby,
http://www.midweeksong.com/ice.html

Purple bud looks pretty. http://www.midweeksong.com/purple-bud.html


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 15, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> Royal queen seeds Ruby,
> http://www.midweeksong.com/ice.html
> 
> Purple bud looks pretty. http://www.midweeksong.com/purple-bud.html


royal queen does gd northern lights as well...they do look the goods man well done..

@bict you got yer seeds bro?


----------



## bobqp (Aug 15, 2016)

I have these seedlings and small plants outdoors g13 haze, blue og, c99, g13 headband, blue dream cheese, serious 6 , ata tundra , skunk 1 , mandala mix, hash passion, Tahoe og , cookies kush, dream machine, black gum,lemon og, kc33, tnr, kc45 ,royal purple kush, aurora indica ,tangie,blue cheese,dutch kush and flowerbomb . has anyone grown these strains in Australia. Any information on how they go in yield and potency will be greatly appreciated.. I have 20 females started flowering in a breeding program in the rainforest.cheers


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 15, 2016)

Yield is a toss up, maybe 1 gram, maybe a pound, maybe 10 if you know what you are doing. Potency can be taken from the breeders and you can search on here. Ive not done any of those. 
http://en.seedfinder.eu/database/#


----------



## bict (Aug 15, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> royal queen does gd northern lights as well...they do look the goods man well done..
> 
> @bict you got yer seeds bro?


Not yet man, reckon tomorrow will be the day.


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 15, 2016)

bobqp said:


> I have these seedlings and small plants outdoors g13 haze, blue og, c99, g13 headband, blue dream cheese, serious 6 , ata tundra , skunk 1 , mandala mix, hash passion, Tahoe og , cookies kush, dream machine, black gum,lemon og, kc33, tnr, kc45 ,royal purple kush, aurora indica ,tangie,blue cheese,dutch kush and flowerbomb . has anyone grown these strains in Australia. Any information on how they go in yield and potency will be greatly appreciated.. I have 20 females started flowering in a breeding program in the rainforest.cheers


dream machine will yield well if grown in optimum conditions you got gd strains there but only whet I see on the internet info on them ..was gonna quote seedfinder as well and then noticed me gd mate above already has


----------



## bobqp (Aug 15, 2016)

Cheers. Just had a look at seedfinder .


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 18, 2016)

yo @bict whats the goss man you all good?


----------



## bobqp (Aug 18, 2016)

Has anyone here had any good results with spraying colloidal silver on female plants and producing male flowers ?


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 18, 2016)

bobqp said:


> Has anyone here had any good results with spraying colloidal silver on female plants and producing male flowers ?


It works but ive never tried it myself id like to one say.
Someone had a recipe for the stuff to spray in a thread somewhere as well that was the real deal


----------



## bobqp (Aug 18, 2016)

Yeah its easy to buy from health shops and pharmacy's.i bought 3 different brands to experiment on 7 different auto strains .bought Deimos auto to use the males to breed with and all 10 turned out to be female.


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 18, 2016)

I found this its a gd read
this HTML class. Value is http://www.rollitup.


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 18, 2016)

bobqp said:


> Yeah its easy to buy from health shops and pharmacy's.i bought 3 different brands to experiment on 7 different auto strains .bought Deimos auto to use the males to breed with and all 10 turned out to be female.


You just sprayed the branches or whole plant of the autos ?
Theres quite a few silvers on ebay i wonder if i could use them or maybe look locally


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 18, 2016)

bobqp said:


> Yeah its easy to buy from health shops and pharmacy's.i bought 3 different brands to experiment on 7 different auto strains .bought Deimos auto to use the males to breed with and all 10 turned out to be female.


Got these today be cool to make seeds of one


----------



## bobqp (Aug 18, 2016)

That strain looks like they would be good to try. I got some free seeds from attitude which are basically zero THC. I'm thinking of growing and cloning the zero THC strain and planting the clones in the spots that rippers have stolen my plants. Would be nice to see how the bikers would react to being sold zero THC pot from rippers. Haha


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 18, 2016)

bobqp said:


> That strain looks like they would be good to try. I got some free seeds from attitude which are basically zero THC. I'm thinking of growing and cloning the zero THC strain and planting the clones in the spots that rippers have stolen my plants. Would be nice to see how the bikers would react to being sold zero THC pot from rippers. Haha


Bikers would inly be in to resell at inflated prices they wouldnt give a fuck lol
What seeds by the way ?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 18, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Bikers would inly be in to resell at inflated prices they wouldnt give a fuck lol
> What seeds by the way ?


And the better question is why the fuck would anyone waste time breeding it? Who gives a shit if they were free? If they are known shit, I surely wouldnt be thinking of breeding it


----------



## bobqp (Aug 18, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Bikers would inly be in to resell at inflated prices they wouldnt give a fuck lol
> What seeds by the way ?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 18, 2016)

Good if you are looking for high CBD strains specifically charlottes web for dravettes syndrome, but thats about it


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 18, 2016)

Well ive been a member of the mongols for over 20 years now and if i found out what you were up to id pay someone a lb just to bring a finger of yours to me @bobqp


----------



## bict (Aug 18, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> yo @bict whats the goss man you all good?


Yeah bruv, just been hectic with uni.
Still waiting for the seeds. Last order took 7 days, this ones a little longer. If I get em tomorrow ill germ and have em planted by Monday.


----------



## mwooten102 (Aug 18, 2016)

I'll take some pictures of the neighbors 1% thc OG plants. They're pretty awesome. I imagine the thief that grabs them would be upset.


----------



## bict (Aug 18, 2016)

mwooten102 said:


> I'll take some pictures of the neighbors 1% thc OG plants. They're pretty awesome. I imagine the thief that grabs them would be upset.


True haha


----------



## mwooten102 (Aug 18, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Well ive been a member of the mongols for over 20 years now and if i found out what you were up to id pay someone a lb just to bring a finger of yours to me @bobqp


Lol, sure Scarface.


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 18, 2016)

Charlotte's Web was bred right here in my hometown. Good medicine, unless you're like me and believe in the therapeutic powers of THC!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 18, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Charlotte's Web was bred right here in my hometown. Good medicine, unless you're like me and believe in the therapeutic powers of THC!


exactly, its specifically for very few things alone....full plant medicine is the way. this was the start of cbd only craze


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 18, 2016)

@ttystikk what do you think of those guys who started that? Are they genuine people are out to grab some cash?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 18, 2016)

They looked like the latter from a distance.....


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 18, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> @ttystikk what do you think of those guys who started that? Are they genuine people are out to grab some cash?


I think they believe in what they're doing and are also trying hard to earn a living from it. I see little wrong with either of those goals.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 18, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I think they believe in what they're doing and are also trying hard to earn a living from it. I see little wrong with either of those goals.


Nothing wrong with that as long as they are true in the end.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Aug 18, 2016)

I havent bought pot in decades and dont associate with anyone who does as far as im aware.

Whats the prize per ozzy and pound on avg In Aus? (ima guess and say $200-250??? for an oz) = Edited to make more sense.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 18, 2016)

200-250 a pound? Shit I doubt it. 200-250 for 30 grams maybe. @ruby fruit ?


----------



## Lucky Luke (Aug 18, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> 200-250 a pound? Shit I doubt it. 200-250 for 30 grams maybe. @ruby fruit ?


lol..no..for an oz


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 18, 2016)

Sorry Im high . Someone was yapping about this not too long ago. Im sure someone will chime in.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 18, 2016)

Heres a post. 2800-3200 pound. Not sure on zones
http://rollitup.org/t/outdoor-prices-post-em-grow-pics-tooo.890857/#post-12094619


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 18, 2016)

Colorado isn't paying anything like that!

Two an elbow for top shelf, a thousand at best for average outdoor.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Aug 18, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Heres a post. 2800-3200 pound. Not sure on zones
> http://rollitup.org/t/outdoor-prices-post-em-grow-pics-tooo.890857/#post-12094619


I saw that thread somewhere, just trying to get more of an localized price range.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 18, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Colorado isn't paying anything like that!
> 
> Two an elbow for top shelf, a thousand at best for average outdoor.


Different prices around the world. Anywhere from 10 - 30$ per g in Saigon for hydro


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 18, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> I havent bought pot in decades and dont associate with anyone who does as far as im aware.
> 
> Whats the prize per ozzy and pound on avg In Aus? (ima guess and say $200-250??? for an oz) = Edited to make more sense.


250 is the going rate at the moment someone i know  does 200-220 lbs are 2800-3200 once again someone i know  does 2600 even for top shelf
Its all about keeping the cash paying customers who travel to buy and keeping them as regulars so your not dealing with fuckwits in your home town and noone knows any better


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 18, 2016)

By the way @bobqp that was a joke last nite about the bikies now you made me feel guilty cos u aint been back
I dont want your finger mate maybe just send a pair of your girlfriends knickers that will do


----------



## jonnyquest (Aug 18, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Different prices around the world. Anywhere from 10 - 30$ per g in Saigon for hydro


An ounce of hydro will set you back about $100 in lima if you know someone , a gram of the normal seedy outdoor stuff that is everywhere is $2 a gram tops


----------



## bict (Aug 18, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> I saw that thread somewhere, just trying to get more of an localized price range.


Hey man, in tas, an oz can range from 200-400. Outdoor tends to be 200-300, hydro 250 - 400. Depends on quality really. 

I know lots of sellers that sell ok bud for 100 a q. People just don't know any better.


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 18, 2016)

bict said:


> Hey man, in tas, an oz can range from 200-400. Outdoor tends to be 200-300, hydro 250 - 400. Depends on quality really.
> 
> I know lots of sellers that sell ok bud for 100 a q. People just don't know any better.


man that's pricey...im glad I grow for my own tastes and wants and can pick and choose how I grow for myself nothing better..i havnt brought bud for 10 yrs now the exception being once when a friend had the best indoor ive seen for many a years and I talked him into offloading one for 250 to me .....it was pound only stuff but I have my own each season so the one was a treat


----------



## bict (Aug 18, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> man that's pricey...im glad I grow for my own tastes and wants and can pick and choose how I grow for myself nothing better..i havnt brought bud for 10 yrs now the exception being once when a friend had the best indoor ive seen for many a years and I talked him into offloading one for 250 to me .....it was pound only stuff but I have my own each season so the one was a treat


Fucking ae its pricey. I off load cheap (200 an oz). 
I buy bud every once in a while, not often.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Aug 18, 2016)

Cheers bict, being not to far away from each other im guessing it would be the same here. 

Still cheaper than what it was in the middle 90s though. I used to pay $300 an oz on avg and break it down to sell.


----------



## bict (Aug 18, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> Cheers bict, being not to far away from each other im guessing it would be the same here.
> 
> Still cheaper than what it was in the middle 90s though. I used to pay $300 an oz on avg and break it down to sell.


No probs man.
Shit. Some people just over price in TAs I've found. Think they're growing high end bud, with their no intake of fresh air and 600 watt lights like 40 inchs away from their plants, when in fact its mid at best. Then sell it for 400 an oz and people buy into it ! Crazy man.


----------



## bobqp (Aug 18, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Well ive been a member of the mongols for over 20 years now and if i found out what you were up to id pay someone a lb just to bring a finger of yours to me @bobqp


Hahaha all good


----------



## bict (Aug 18, 2016)

I cant really say much though, I'm the scrub that used hot seed raising and burnt his babies haha.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Aug 18, 2016)

bict said:


> I cant really say much though, I'm the scrub that used hot seed raising and burnt his babies haha.


At least the season is salvageable due to ur early start.

I put down 5 seeds in the window. 3 are up but dont look to healthy, guessing its the cold and dark..lol. If they survive at least ill be 3 to 4 weeks in front instead of being 4 to 8 weeks behind like I normally am.


----------



## bict (Aug 18, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> At least the season is salvageable due to ur early start.
> 
> I put down 5 seeds in the window. 3 are up but dont look to healthy, guessing its the cold and dark..lol. If they survive at least ill be 3 to 4 weeks in front instead of being 4 to 8 weeks behind like I normally am.


I should of not strayed from my norm 

If your weather is anything like my ways, its very cold and dark, too much for little bubbas.


----------



## bobqp (Aug 18, 2016)

North coast NSW. 200 ounce outdoors 2000 pound outdoors .that's top of the range strains like og haze et


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 18, 2016)

I'm a good guy to know. Just today I gave an ounce of my best Jillybean away.

When we can all say that, we've won.


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 19, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> Cheers bict, being not to far away from each other im guessing it would be the same here.
> 
> Still cheaper than what it was in the middle 90s though. I used to pay $300 an oz on avg and break it down to sell.


I can remember indoor northern lights early 90s when it was like 350-380 an oz for a while ..my town had seen nothing like it before...good thing is I was under my tutor who was the guy who introduced it..almost white coffee smelling buds 4 buds be an oz awesome smoke...memories


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 19, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I'm a good guy to know. Just today I gave an ounce of my best Jillybean away.
> 
> When we can all say that, we've won.


im like that now...always helping and only been burnt once in the last decade for 2k..2 months ago!! not my fault he doesn't wanna come back to my town lol


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 19, 2016)

the starting gun has fired!


----------



## bobqp (Aug 19, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> the starting gun has fired!


Nice collection. Do you go through multiple seedbanks .?


----------



## Lucky Luke (Aug 19, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> the starting gun has fired!


Amazing what Coles sells these days...


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 19, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> Amazing what Coles sells these days...


lol just seen that....they are doing their bit for weed in oz lol


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 19, 2016)

bobqp said:


> Nice collection. Do you go through multiple seedbanks .?


always the same one for me prob 6 or so orders all over last 3 yrs all came through untouched


----------



## bict (Aug 19, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> the starting gun has fired!


Cant see the pic


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 19, 2016)

bict said:


> Cant see the pic


Others can ?
What about now ?


----------



## bict (Aug 19, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Others can ?
> What about now ?


Can now  
Nice line up bruv. I'm gonna have some hso sour d this grow now too. We'll be running two of the same strains


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 20, 2016)

Im drunk fucked 

Yep


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 21, 2016)

@MiddlerGuerrilla within 12 hrs this 707 truthband seed exploded ! The other one might be a dud yet 
Black dog,mk ultra and sour diesels all germed so im waiting on one truthband and both training days to germ.
Hopefully the training days are just slow off the mark as i really want one of these in the ground.
One orange og and one mad purps have gone to the seed cemetary


----------



## bobqp (Aug 21, 2016)

I just harvested a couple of outdoor females full of seed. Crossed aurora indica male over kc33 females and a purple indica female. I'll wait 4 weeks then plant the seeds to see how the cross went


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 21, 2016)

bobqp said:


> I just harvested a couple of outdoor females full of seed. Crossed aurora indica male over kc33 females and a purple indica female. I'll wait 4 weeks then plant the seeds to see how the cross went


nice stuff bob


----------



## bict (Aug 21, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> @MiddlerGuerrilla within 12 hrs this 707 truthband seed exploded ! The other one might be a dud yet
> Black dog,mk ultra and sour diesels all germed so im waiting on one truthband and both training days to germ.
> Hopefully the training days are just slow off the mark as i really want one of these in the ground.
> One orange og and one mad purps have gone to the seed cemetary
> View attachment 3762539


Pour a 40 for dem, rip.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Aug 21, 2016)

@bict if you don't mind a northerner {NW Florida} hanging around, I'm on for the ride. Good luck with your season.


----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (Aug 21, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> @MiddlerGuerrilla within 12 hrs this 707 truthband seed exploded ! The other one might be a dud yet
> Black dog,mk ultra and sour diesels all germed so im waiting on one truthband and both training days to germ.
> Hopefully the training days are just slow off the mark as i really want one of these in the ground.
> One orange og and one mad purps have gone to the seed cemetary
> View attachment 3762539


Small seed or big seed? My survivor is the small one and she looks great!


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 21, 2016)

MiddlerGuerrilla said:


> Small seed or big seed? My survivor is the small one and she looks great!


These were both big seeds 
I cant find the small ones but i know i.put the 2 small ones in a seperate bag


----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (Aug 21, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> These were both big seeds
> I cant find the small ones but i know i.put the 2 small ones in a seperate bag


Well mine is a smally so we'll be able to compare.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Aug 21, 2016)

MiddlerGuerrilla said:


> Well mine is a smally so we'll be able to compare.


Kinky, which one brings the biscuit?


----------



## bict (Aug 21, 2016)

Larry {the} Gardener said:


> @bict if you don't mind a northerner {NW Florida} hanging around, I'm on for the ride. Good luck with your season.


Of course I don't mind  glad to have you along for the ride, Larry. Hopefully these seeds arrive today so we can get things moving.


----------



## bict (Aug 21, 2016)

Back with a brand new track - take 2. 

 

Strains -
Hso - blackdog x 5
Hso - green crack x 3
Hso - sour diseal x 4
Female seeds - c99 x 4


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 21, 2016)

Go get em dog 
I c u shop at coles to lol
I got the dts already i cant check on my seedlings for 10 hrs at this new job 
Fuck i cant even check riu till my lunchbreak lol


----------



## bict (Aug 21, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Go get em dog
> I c u shop at coles to lol
> I got the dts already i cant check on my seedlings for 10 hrs at this new job
> Fuck i cant even check riu till my lunchbreak lol


It's hella cheaper than woolworths man .
That's shit haha, but congrats on the new job man.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Aug 22, 2016)

Nice on both counts (new seeds and new job)


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 22, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Go get em dog
> I c u shop at coles to lol
> I got the dts already i cant check on my seedlings for 10 hrs at this new job
> Fuck i cant even check riu till my lunchbreak lol


I would trade not being able to look at this shit for a new day job . Told that cunt on Friday either take a shit or get off the fucking pot as any more time ticks by and I wont be here in Asia any longer. Told me would have something asap, not holding my breath though considering the past track record and broken promises


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 22, 2016)

Hey guys, check em out in NZ....http://www.newstalkzb.co.nz/news/health/customs-allows-cannabis-through-border/


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 22, 2016)

I'd need WAY more than an ounce for a months supply, but thats beside the point. Its definitely positive


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 22, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Hey guys, check em out in NZ....http://www.newstalkzb.co.nz/news/health/customs-allows-cannabis-through-border/


interesting as fuck


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 22, 2016)

ive never really had seeds not germinate for me and im waiting on my two training days from DNA seeds to germ 36 hrs later...funny thing is they are my most anticipated seeds for the season and the dearest lol....ive got 2 others to try if they don't work...


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 22, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> interesting as fuck


Aye it is eh. She came in from Hawaii....


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 22, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> ive never really had seeds not germinate for me and im waiting on my two training days from DNA seeds to germ 36 hrs later...funny thing is they are my most anticipated seeds for the season and the dearest lol....ive got 2 others to try if they don't work...


Drop em in a glass of water. If they sink, they should be good to go. Maybe need to rough up on the seem. Ive had a few lately do same


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 22, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Drop em in a glass of water. If they sink, they should be good to go. Maybe need to rough up on the seem. Ive had a few lately do same


yeah they on a heat matt that I germed all my others with the last 3 seasons...ill give em another 36 hrs if no good ill do some more...I really want the training day I love the genetics


----------



## bict (Aug 22, 2016)

3 sour D germed
No green crack
1 black dog 
3 c-99 
Going well lads


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 23, 2016)

I just dropped down 11x of Mr Nice NL5 x Skunk and 1x Gage Green Irie OG


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 23, 2016)

And now the storm of the week is blowing shit around and dumping gobs of fucking rain. Love it


----------



## bict (Aug 23, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> And now the storm of the week is blowing shit around and dumping gobs of fucking rain. Love it


Normally is the case haha. Nature fucking shit up


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 23, 2016)

bict said:


> 3 sour D germed
> No green crack
> 1 black dog
> 3 c-99
> Going well lads


Gotchya...
2 sour d
1 black dog
1 mk ultra
1 blue dream
1 707 truthband all have broken the soil 
Both training days never germed put another one in tonite 
Gonna have plenty to choose my 3 from the rest go to a happy farm for full sun 
Also the nlxbb is looking stocky strong and smells great..maybe its telling me it wants a spot outside as well ?


----------



## bict (Aug 23, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Gotchya...
> 2 sour d
> 1 black dog
> 1 mk ultra
> ...


Go for it . I'm hoping to get mine potted in the next day or two.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 23, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Gotchya...
> 2 sour d
> 1 black dog
> 1 mk ultra
> ...


So you got 3 going in your yard and rest at a mates farm?


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 23, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> So you got 3 going in your yard and rest at a mates farm?


Yeah mate 3 again i can watch daily and prob 5-7 at a mates bush property.
He recieved wonder woman pineapple chunk ghost train and orange og last season for a total yield of 6lb off the 4.
Aiming for 10 lb this time round


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 23, 2016)

Riu wont let me post a pic at moment wanted to show you guys the tent


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 23, 2016)

Good shit, looking fwd to it. Id like to see what Sour D, Black Dog, & MK Ultra look like in your yard


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 23, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Good shit, looking fwd to it. Id like to see what Sour D, Black Dog, & MK Ultra look like in your yard


You pretty much want to see what im thinking bout doing....i got 2 weeks to make my mind up


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 23, 2016)

Great minds think alike


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 23, 2016)

You got any mails from the RIU deserter lmao? Tell him I called him that he'll get a laff


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 23, 2016)

Not yet he doesnt miss it yet lol


----------



## BiBMaster23 (Aug 23, 2016)

Alright maybe I missed it but are you all starting your seeds for next year already?


----------



## jonnyquest (Aug 23, 2016)

BiBMaster23 said:


> Alright maybe I missed it but are you all starting your seeds for next year already?


whoa man it's like opposite world, but nah this is the start of the southern hemisphere season


----------



## BiBMaster23 (Aug 23, 2016)

Hahaha oh okay, I was thinking it would be a tad to early for next year, they would be monsters if vegged for 8 months


----------



## bict (Aug 23, 2016)

BiBMaster23 said:


> Alright maybe I missed it but are you all starting your seeds for next year already?


I'm starting them for this year. Our season is September/October to March /April here is Australia.


----------



## BiBMaster23 (Aug 23, 2016)

bict said:


> I'm starting them for this year. Our season is September/October to March /April here is Australia.


Sweet the season change is not something I had ever thought about. The more you know


----------



## mwooten102 (Aug 23, 2016)

BiBMaster23 said:


> Alright maybe I missed it but are you all starting your seeds for next year already?


These guys are from Australia.


----------



## bict (Aug 23, 2016)

mwooten102 said:


> These guys are from Australia.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 23, 2016)

And some of us are closer to the equator


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 23, 2016)

Wtf cant i put up my photos since yest ?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 23, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Wtf cant i put up my photos since yest ?


Its a problem with the server. The admin posted something up on show and tell thread


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 23, 2016)

Well there you go heres a pic of nothing ...see it ?


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 23, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Its a problem with the server. The admin posted something up on show and tell thread


PPls posts being deleted politically and now pics not working
..did tws leave a virus


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 23, 2016)

Beautiful whitewash lmao


----------



## bict (Aug 23, 2016)

Well, all have germed  I've potted all of them apart from the green cracks, one c-99 and one black dog. Their tap roots aren't quite big enough 
Would put up a photo, but as you lads have pointed out, we cant upload photos atm


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 23, 2016)

Good shit mate. Off to the races


----------



## bict (Aug 23, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Good shit mate. Off to the races


Indeed, indeed . This batch of seeds are definitely better then the last.


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 23, 2016)

Out of all the seeds i have the most anticipated one for me is training day from dna..put a 3rd one in.paper towel last nite only got 4


----------



## bict (Aug 23, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Out of all the seeds i have the most anticipated one for me is training day from dna..put a 3rd one in.paper towel last nite only got 4


I'd love to try dna genetics  I reckon the black dog is mine. In saying that, im looking forward to all of them


----------



## Lucky Luke (Aug 23, 2016)

BiBMaster23 said:


> Hahaha oh okay, I was thinking it would be a tad to early for next year, they would be monsters if vegged for 8 months


Yes..they are..thats why its Gods country! Ruby can veg for 12 months outside no problems...


----------



## Lucky Luke (Aug 23, 2016)

Got out to my gorilla plot today, cut the wallaby cages (pricks will eat anything) painted them in Mat black and tilled the soil a bit. Added some Dolomite Lime this year (not much). I have 7 Holes and cages made up out there,

Beautiful weather the last two days..lets hope it holds and we get an early start down in the Apple island.


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 23, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> Got out to my gorilla plot today, cut the wallaby cages (pricks will eat anything) painted them in Mat black and tilled the soil a bit. Added some added some Dolomite Lime this year (not much). I have 7 Holes and cages made up out there,
> 
> Beautiful weather the last two days..lets hope it holds and we get an early start down in the Apple island.


WE eat it, why wouldn't they, mate?

Best of luck!


----------



## Lucky Luke (Aug 23, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> WE eat it, why wouldn't they, mate?


and i eat them..mmm wallaby patties with gravy!!


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 23, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> and i eat them..mmm wallaby patties with gravy!!


I've eaten Roo before, I'm not scared!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 23, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> WE eat it, why wouldn't they, mate?
> 
> Best of luck!


Ha ha no doubt


----------



## Lucky Luke (Aug 23, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I've eaten Roo before, I'm not scared!


There not as gamey or as tough as Roo.


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 23, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> There not as gamey or as tough as Roo.


I'm even more interested now, lol


----------



## mwooten102 (Aug 23, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Wtf cant i put up my photos since yest ?


Use photo bucket.


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 23, 2016)

mwooten102 said:


> Use photo bucket.


not much to show but I did want to show my northern light x big bud that's due to come out of my tent soon..she a stocky plant close nodes great leaf shape and an awesome stem rub smell for sure...not sure weather shes designed for an early flower a mother for an indoor run or put outside for full season...its not big enough yet to go for an early flower I know that much


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 23, 2016)

bict said:


> I'd love to try dna genetics  I reckon the black dog is mine. In saying that, im looking forward to all of them


the dog has definitely got a spot in my full season run...unsure on the other 2 yet as my mind changes every day


----------



## bict (Aug 24, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> the dog has definitely got a spot in my full season run...unsure on the other 2 yet as my mind changes every day


I'm the same, putting them in the sunniest spot and gave them more root room. 6-7 feet between them.


----------



## WV: Jetson (Aug 24, 2016)

jonnyquest said:


> whoa man it's like opposite world, but nah this is the start of the southern hemisphere season


Just like Bizarro Superman...


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 24, 2016)




----------



## mwooten102 (Aug 24, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3764656


That's a fine looking marijuana got there.


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 24, 2016)

mwooten102 said:


> That's a fine looking marijuana got there.


No neuts..just a gd soil mix and water feeds


----------



## bict (Aug 24, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3764656


Beautiful little plant rubes


----------



## bict (Aug 24, 2016)

All mine are potted now and most have began to sprout


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 24, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> No neuts..just a gd soil mix and water feeds


Should have hit it with the miracle grow when it was 2 days old, you'd have about a pound now, . Looks really good mate


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 24, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Should have hit it with the miracle grow when it was 2 days old, you'd have about a pound now, . Looks really good mate


Lol i need a bigger tent i guess the other plant its stretchier and not much smell but looks healthy its only a small tent if i start using the tent next season to start the girls off for 2 months veg prior to outside for full season ill have to find a bigger one


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 24, 2016)

bict said:


> All mine are potted now and most have began to sprout
> View attachment 3764891


Gd work man glad ur sorted


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 24, 2016)

The dog,truthband,sour d and mk ultra all have broken the soil for me while the blue dream is a week old above soil and looks gd


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 24, 2016)

Blue dream bottom left


----------



## mwooten102 (Aug 24, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> No neuts..just a gd soil mix and water feeds


She's just a baby. I don't like to feed the first month or more. Really what I do is instead of feeding I just up pot.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 24, 2016)

I dont feed until they tell me they need food


----------



## mwooten102 (Aug 24, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> The dog,truthband,sour d and mk ultra all have broken the soil for me while the blue dream is a week old above soil and looks gd


I'd like to give that mk ultra a shot! Show me how it's done.


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 25, 2016)

mwooten102 said:


> She's just a baby. I don't like to feed the first month or more. Really what I do is instead of feeding I just up pot.


exactly


Vnsmkr said:


> I dont feed until they tell me they need food


exactly again,no signs of poor growth shes gd in this soil I made


mwooten102 said:


> I'd like to give that mk ultra a shot! Show me how it's done.


ive decided the mk ultra is definitely getting a go outdoor so im down for a black d.o.g and mk ultra so far..one more to choose im gonna see how the others look at the 3 weeks stage before I decide


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 25, 2016)

I do know with the mk ultra and black dog being indica or indica dom im gonna swing a sativa dom plant in the last spot which more than likely leaves me a choice of blue dream,sour diesel or 707 truthband of which the truthband has sour diesel in its line


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 25, 2016)

so contacted herbies not expecting much of a reply but because ive done a lot of orders they are gonna replace the 6 fem training day seeds from dna with another 6 free of charge and no postage cost either...pretty sure cos I was respectful about asking them they came to the party for me..those 6 seeds cost me $91 aust dollars so they weren't cheap


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 25, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> so contacted herbies not expecting much of a reply but because ive done a lot of orders they are gonna replace the 6 fem training day seeds from dna with another 6 free of charge and no postage cost either...pretty sure cos I was respectful about asking them they came to the party for me..those 6 seeds cost me $91 aust dollars so they weren't cheap


Cool shit mate. Had you of ripped them a new one you likely wouldnt have had a reply, you are correct


----------



## bict (Aug 25, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> so contacted herbies not expecting much of a reply but because ive done a lot of orders they are gonna replace the 6 fem training day seeds from dna with another 6 free of charge and no postage cost either...pretty sure cos I was respectful about asking them they came to the party for me..those 6 seeds cost me $91 aust dollars so they weren't cheap


Herbies are having an issue with shity seeds recently. 16 out of my 21 last batch came from herbies and only 7 germed. Discreet are my go to now.


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 25, 2016)

Dont get me wrong its only the training day that ive ever got from herbies that hasnt germed everything else ive started has germinated except for one cotton candy couple years ago.

So not being one to miss a gd deal im getting 6 free fem training days aaaand i thought id buy some more 

6 fem rocklock DNA seeds
3 fem nlxbig bud W.O.S

Included are the freebies...
2 fem cannelope kush DNA seeds
1 strawberry blue WOS
2 fem pakistan valley 
2 fem candy delicious seeds

The rocklock from dna has good genes that stood out a bit


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 25, 2016)

Rocklock is bred for indoors so thats where shes heading..looking for the best pheno from 6 to clone


----------



## bict (Aug 25, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Dont get me wrong its only the training day that ive ever got from herbies that hasnt germed everything else ive started has germinated except for one cotton candy couple years ago.
> 
> So not being one to miss a gd deal im getting 6 free fem training days aaaand i thought id buy some more
> 
> ...


I'm the same man. Herbies have been good to me, just switched things up. 
Lotta good looking strains in those freebies rubes


----------



## mwooten102 (Aug 25, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> exactly
> 
> exactly again,no signs of poor growth shes gd in this soil I made
> 
> ive decided the mk ultra is definitely getting a go outdoor so im down for a black d.o.g and mk ultra so far..one more to choose im gonna see how the others look at the 3 weeks stage before I decide


Every year my least favorite plant at the beginning is always my best plant at harvest.


----------



## jonnyquest (Aug 25, 2016)

Ugly duckling syndrome


----------



## bobqp (Aug 25, 2016)

Trying some new strains


----------



## bict (Aug 25, 2016)

bobqp said:


> Trying some new strains


They look great  wondering why you got two c-99's but not the female seeds version? Its considered to be the best. You grown it before?


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Aug 25, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Dont get me wrong its only the training day that ive ever got from herbies that hasnt germed everything else ive started has germinated except for one cotton candy couple years ago.
> 
> So not being one to miss a gd deal im getting 6 free fem training days aaaand i thought id buy some more
> 
> ...


Have you thought about making seeds? I would get a few regular seeds if I were buying them. At $15 a seed, I would hope for a male or two.


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 25, 2016)

Larry {the} Gardener said:


> Have you thought about making seeds? I would get a few regular seeds if I were buying them. At $15 a seed, I would hope for a male or two.


I think its something im gonna get around to for sure larry...id love to make seeds with pollen from a orange og to a wonder woman female 
I reckon the yield would be enormous but then again ive never made seeds


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 25, 2016)

Orange woman


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 25, 2016)

Larry {the} Gardener said:


> Have you thought about making seeds? I would get a few regular seeds if I were buying them. At $15 a seed, I would hope for a male or two.


I nearly got some afghani regs actually to find a gd male to use...how ever i do have a few hawaian skunk regs in the stash


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Aug 25, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> I think its something im gonna get around to for sure larry...id love to make seeds with pollen from a orange og to a wonder woman female
> I reckon the yield would be enormous but then again ive never made seeds


Making seeds is one of my main goals this season. Now my days are my own, so I was able to do lots of plants to find the best males. My wife is retiring at the end of the year, so there will be long lists of Honey do's in my future. No more 80 plant summers for me. Truth be told, six ounces would do me at my current rate of smoking. Next season I may do like you. Just a handful of well tended plants. Do you think the guys at Lowe's will look at my funny if I buy a quarter mile of garden hose?


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 25, 2016)

Larry {the} Gardener said:


> Making seeds is one of my main goals this season. Now my days are my own, so I was able to do lots of plants to find the best males. My wife is retiring at the end of the year, so there will be long lists of Honey do's in my future. No more 80 plant summers for me. Truth be told, six ounces would do me at my current rate of smoking. Next season I may do like you. Just a handful of well tended plants. Do you think the guys at Lowe's will look at my funny if I buy a quarter mile of garden hose?


Not if u nuy a 50 gallon plastic container and tell them you are making a bong lol

Yeah i only do 3 max plants where i am but i supply half a dozen foot high seedlings to a friend who passes back about 20% so i get a really gd variety to cure for myself ..his weed was actually a lot better than mine last season except for my sr71 that kicks arse for quality.
I also have a friend deep in indoor i help out but photos from that one is a no no
I like to aim for one plant that yields well at home but the other 2 i try to concentrate just on quality alone


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Aug 25, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Not if u nuy a 50 gallon plastic container and tell them you are making a bong lol
> 
> Yeah i only do 3 max plants where i am but i supply half a dozen foot high seedlings to a friend who passes back about 20% so i get a really gd variety to cure for myself ..his weed was actually a lot better than mine last season except for my sr71 that kicks arse for quality.
> I also have a friend deep in indoor i help out but photos from that one is a no no
> I like to aim for one plant that yields well at home but the other 2 i try to concentrate just on quality alone


I'm going to try giving my BIL part of my harvest this year. My Sidetracked: seeds came from him, and he is having health issues that effect his growing. But he is the proud type, so he might not take it.

I do have a water supply at my FP patch, where the BST2's are at. If they come off alright this year, I may run a hose there next season. With a hose, I could hook up soakers, leave it on just a hair and not be going down there every week to water. I worry about my trails being seen from the air.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 25, 2016)

Larry {the} Gardener said:


> I'm going to try giving my BIL part of my harvest this year. My Sidetracked: seeds came from him, and he is having health issues that effect his growing. But he is the proud type, so he might not take it.
> 
> I do have a water supply at my FP patch, where the BST2's are at. If they come off alright this year, I may run a hose there next season. With a hose, I could hook up soakers, leave it on just a hair and not be going down there every week to water. I worry about my trails being seen from the air.


Why dont ya just drag a couple 50 gal drums in there and let them fill up with rain water?


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Aug 25, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Why dont ya just drag a couple 50 gal drums in there and let them fill up with rain water?


This spot does have running water. It is sulfur water, but it's water. I'm only having to carry it 10-15 yards. It's so easy, I'm watering one or twice a week, thus making more trails than I like.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 25, 2016)

Larry {the} Gardener said:


> This spot does have running water. It is sulfur water, but it's water. I'm only having to carry it 10-15 yards. It's so easy, I'm watering one or twice a week, thus making more trails than I like.


Yeah why not rig up some sort of drop system there onsite instead of carrying water marking up trails?


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Aug 25, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Yeah why not rig up some sort of drop system there onsite instead of carrying water marking up trails?


I just have to transition from 1 1/2 inch PVC pipe down to 3/4 or 1/2, then put the spigot where it doesn't stand out. The spot is really grown up. I put in plum and other fruit trees way back when, but I haven't done any mowing around there for a few years. Most of that was just from having too much to take care of {and laziness}, but since I started back growing, I'm happy it has reverted to woods.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 25, 2016)

Larry {the} Gardener said:


> I just have to transition from 1 1/2 inch PVC pipe down to 3/4 or 1/2, then put the spigot where it doesn't stand out. The spot is really grown up. I put in plum and other fruit trees way back when, but I haven't done any mowing around there for a few years. Most of that was just from having too much to take care of {and laziness}, but since I started back growing, I'm happy it has reverted to woods.


Black plastic tubing would work well I believe.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Aug 25, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Black plastic tubing would work well I believe.


I have tons of old 1 1/2 inch PVC from when we grew melons down there. I just need to lay it so it looks like it's been there for years.


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 25, 2016)

Larry {the} Gardener said:


> I have tons of old 1 1/2 inch PVC from when we grew melons down there. I just need to lay it so it looks like it's been there for years.


Push it thru the underbrush and it will look like it's been there forever.


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 25, 2016)

Larry {the} Gardener said:


> Have you thought about making seeds? I would get a few regular seeds if I were buying them. At $15 a seed, I would hope for a male or two.


After the talk bout seeds looking for a male i remembered i have 5 of tmbs strains to find male amongst..prob a total of 40 seeds lol...duh


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Aug 25, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> After the talk bout seeds looking for a male i remembered i have 5 of tmbs strains to find male amongst..prob a total of 40 seeds lol...duh


That is like winning the dank lottery dude. You should never want for quality choices.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Aug 26, 2016)

Talking about seeds..well seedlings were seeds..

I decided to be a cheap skate this afternoon and do something i have never done before and recycle a peat germination/ seedling container when potting up to the seedlings first true pot. Tap root looks like it got caught in the bottom and has either ripped out completely or torn it.

Wont ever try that again. Shame as its the most advanced seedling that i started. 

Live and learn.


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 26, 2016)

Larry {the} Gardener said:


> That is like winning the dank lottery dude. You should never want for quality choices.


Not when the strains are sr71,mad purps,orange og,alpha diesel and grandmaster


----------



## mwooten102 (Aug 26, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> After the talk bout seeds looking for a male i remembered i have 5 of tmbs strains to find male amongst..prob a total of 40 seeds lol...duh


What strains did he give you? I think I'm going to ask him for another super orange skunk seed. It's such a nice plant. I'd like to do one in a big pot.


----------



## mwooten102 (Aug 26, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Not when the strains are sr71,mad purps,orange og,alpha diesel and grandmaster


I haven't been to treemans in a few weeks but the last time I was that mad purps was doing it. Absolutely awesome plant if you popped that. I'd definitely give that a good location as it grows, it produces rock hard, potent herb.


----------



## mwooten102 (Aug 26, 2016)

]


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 26, 2016)

mwooten102 said:


> What strains did he give you? I think I'm going to ask him for another super orange skunk seed. It's such a nice plant. I'd like to do one in a big pot.


I think the orange he gave me is orange o.g it was my most strongest for thc tastes like it has hash in it
But the sr71 is close to it for thc as well awesome smoke after 4 month cure
I have about 5 mad purps seeds i remember tmb saying thats his private reserve smoke


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 26, 2016)

mwooten102 said:


> I haven't been to treemans in a few weeks but the last time I was that mad purps was doing it. Absolutely awesome plant if you popped that. I'd definitely give that a good location as it grows, it produces rock hard, potent herb.


I can send the mad purps where the orange went to last year the old guy grew it out amongst his chooks so the was an abundance of 3 yr old chook shit and it made for rock hard buds 2 lb and i mean very hard buds


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 26, 2016)

mwooten102 said:


> What strains did he give you? I think I'm going to ask him for another super orange skunk seed. It's such a nice plant. I'd like to do one in a big pot.


Orange OG, Mad Purps, Grand Master Kush, SR71, Alpha Diesel


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 26, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Orange OG, Mad Purps, Grand Master Kush, SR71, Alpha Diesel


Yep thats the ones


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 26, 2016)

Need to put some in a tent next year and find some males to keep the pollen


----------



## bict (Aug 26, 2016)

We're really starting off now. All are going well. Some are taking off quicker then others though


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 26, 2016)

bict said:


> We're really starting off now. All are going well. Some are taking off quicker then others though
> View attachment 3766436


Wicked !!
Smoking on some orange og here from tmb @mwooten102


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 26, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Wicked !!
> Smoking on some orange og here from tmb @mwooten102
> View attachment 3766507


mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmhhhhhhhhhhhhh. Looks fucking lovely


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 26, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Wicked !!
> Smoking on some orange og here from tmb @mwooten102
> View attachment 3766507


This stuff really packs weight 4 nugs the length of my 4 knuckles across hand weighs an oz easy 
So many 6-9 grams dried nugs off that plant


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 26, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmhhhhhhhhhhhhh. Looks fucking lovely


I hate how the flash takes away the true look rather just use sunshine


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 26, 2016)

Vn u should see the finished cure on the sr71 !sticky and oh so crystals


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 26, 2016)

I imagine its fucking awesome. This morning I was thinking of whacking the Green Crack down at least a month early just to smoke something, fkn sad


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 27, 2016)

Fat indica girls


----------



## bict (Aug 27, 2016)

One of my c99's is being gay and not growing. Might replace with a 707 headband


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 27, 2016)

707 HB is a good one. Had a few in the last year grown here.


----------



## bict (Aug 27, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> 707 HB is a good one. Had a few in the last year grown here.


It says its 10 week flower indoors, buy seems to be a little quicker outdoors.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 27, 2016)

bict said:


> It says its 10 week flower indoors, buy seems to be a little quicker outdoors.


I think I pulled around 9


----------



## bict (Aug 27, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I think I pulled around 9


Sweet


----------



## bict (Aug 27, 2016)

Just germed one. Got rid of that Cindy  the rest are loving the light


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 27, 2016)

I did that (replanted) other day when my seedlings got flooded out and now Ive got 2 popping up in a few pots


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 27, 2016)

that 707 headband I popped is the strongest looking out of 5 I germed the same time..followed by the black dog...the blue dream is only more advanced as I germed that least 4 days before


----------



## bict (Aug 27, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> that 707 headband I popped is the strongest looking out of 5 I germed the same time..followed by the black dog...the blue dream is only more advanced as I germed that least 4 days before


Shit photo rubes. 
The 707's seed was big and juicy, reckon it will germ in a day.


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 27, 2016)

bict said:


> Shit photo rubes.
> The 707's seed was big and juicy, reckon it will germ in a day.


If u got the 707 from the same time i got mine it will grow a tap root in less than 24 hrs easy  out of all of them the 707 had a half cm taproot when the others were only just cracking open
Wat photo mate ?


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Aug 27, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> Talking about seeds..well seedlings were seeds..
> 
> I decided to be a cheap skate this afternoon and do something i have never done before and recycle a peat germination/ seedling container when potting up to the seedlings first true pot. Tap root looks like it got caught in the bottom and has either ripped out completely or torn it.
> 
> ...


I have tried them a few times, but never did like them. Even when you plant the container, it slows down root growth, imo. Now I use plastic cups or small pots. You just have to wait until the roots will hold the dirt together before up-potting.


----------



## thenugget (Aug 27, 2016)

ah shit everyone off to a good start! will be ordering some seeds early this week to get some going inside myself. Got 2 nice mature seeds out of all of last years harvest. Might germ them tomorrow whilst waiting for the seed order. Good luck to everyone . ill be lurking.


----------



## bict (Aug 27, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> If u got the 707 from the same time i got mine it will grow a tap root in less than 24 hrs easy  out of all of them the 707 had a half cm taproot when the others were only just cracking open
> Wat photo mate ?


Oh fuck, that is meant to say sick photo haha my bad rubes, must of auto corrected me or I was high . I was referring to your new dp


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 27, 2016)

bict said:


> Oh fuck, that is meant to say sick photo haha my bad rubes, must of auto corrected me or I was high . I was referring to your new dp


Lol i was baked last nite thought you meant the firelady was shit so i changed it to what i have now ...i need to get back to my pc to change it back haha
Pigs balls gd morning


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 27, 2016)

thenugget said:


> ah shit everyone off to a good start! will be ordering some seeds early this week to get some going inside myself. Got 2 nice mature seeds out of all of last years harvest. Might germ them tomorrow whilst waiting for the seed order. Good luck to everyone . ill be lurking.


Gday nug glad to have u around...ill prob use the aussie guys @bict and @freemandrake to post updates on my shit i dont think ill bother with a thread 3 yrs in a row


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 27, 2016)

This song is appropriate for these two girls...


----------



## bict (Aug 27, 2016)

I feel like my girls are growing slow. Day 4/3 since they broke through the soil.


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 27, 2016)

bict said:


> I feel like my girls are growing slow. Day 4/3 since they broke through the soil.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3767327 View attachment 3767328


not slow at all and they all look strong and healthy well done mate...in fact for 3 or 4 days above soil id say they are going fast your gonna have the second set of leaves before you know it


----------



## bict (Aug 27, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> not slow at all and they all look strong and healthy well done mate...in fact for 3 or 4 days above soil id say they are going fast your gonna have the second set of leaves before you know it


Sweet, it's been so long since I've had seedlings haha


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 28, 2016)

dunno why but I slipped over and a akorn aka snowbud from TH seeds and a Pakistan valley from delicious seeds both landed right in the middle of a paper towel on my heat mat


----------



## Lucky Luke (Aug 28, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> dunno why but I slipped over and a akorn aka snowbud from TH seeds and a Pakistan valley from delicious seeds both landed right in the middle of a paper towel on my heat mat


Thats some X-factor skills.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 28, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> dunno why but I slipped over and a akorn aka snowbud from TH seeds and a Pakistan valley from delicious seeds both landed right in the middle of a paper towel on my heat mat


I got more seeds popped now than I got room for, for a year . Fuck it, if they are female they will go some fkn where


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 28, 2016)

@Lucky Luke fuckbook to me is facebook, pornhub is my go to freebie. Thanks for the new 1 to check out


----------



## Lucky Luke (Aug 28, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> @Lucky Luke fuckbook to me is facebook, pornhub is my go to freebie. Thanks for the new 1 to check out


Redtube is my go to.


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 28, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> Redtube is my go to.


chaterbate is about the only porn I ever check out these days ..im not 20 no more lol...xxnx isn't a bad site


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 28, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> Thats some X-factor skills.


unbelievable how they landed in already wet towel ?


----------



## Lucky Luke (Aug 28, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> unbelievable how they landed in already wet towel ?


10 points easy!


----------



## Lucky Luke (Aug 28, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> chaterbate is about the only porn I ever check out these days ..im not 20 no more lol...xxnx isn't a bad site


Lookin interesting...


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 28, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> chaterbate is about the only porn I ever check out these days ..im not 20 no more lol...xxnx isn't a bad site


I feel like I'm 20 when I have weed around to smoke and 75 when I don't LMAO


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 28, 2016)

Im like a grumpy ole cunt without my smoke. Hell even my kids know that


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 28, 2016)

Last job I was working I was doing 4 weeks on 4 off and about 3 weeks in when I would speak to the wife she'd ask me how the day went and I would rip the managers a new asshole, mainly because thats what they deserved, but partly because I had gone 3 weeks without a smoke. She would just shake her head and remind me of that, "you havent had your Buddha in 3 weeks, thats why you are like that". Smart lady


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 28, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Last job I was working I was doing 4 weeks on 4 off and about 3 weeks in when I would speak to the wife she'd ask me how the day went and I would rip the managers a new asshole, mainly because thats what they deserved, but partly because I had gone 3 weeks without a smoke. She would just shake her head and remind me of that, "you havent had your Buddha in 3 weeks, thats why you are like that". Smart lady


she must be to put up with you
likewise mine as well lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 28, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> she must be to put up with you
> likewise mine as well lol


Exactly. I dont deny that


----------



## bict (Aug 28, 2016)

Switched the babies to 20/4 to see if it stimulates growth. Also potted the 707 truthband


----------



## bict (Aug 29, 2016)

These seedlings are growing slow..


----------



## Lucky Luke (Aug 29, 2016)

buildin a solid root system

we all like a good solid root


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 29, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> buildin a solid root system
> 
> we all like a good solid root


That's what the Sheila said, mate!


----------



## bict (Aug 29, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> buildin a solid root system
> 
> we all like a good solid root


You're probably right. I'm in a terrible/impatient mood today. The seedlings are 5/4 days above soil


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 29, 2016)




----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 29, 2016)

You be right mate i find under t5s they start out but sluggish but once they got second set of leaves they go fast 
Sometimes ya can have the t5 a tad to close when they really wanna stretch their legs a bit after a week or two
One week seedlings once above soil
Second pic is a blue dream around 14 days
And third is 2 plants both about 6 weeks old 
T5 is on 24/7


----------



## bict (Aug 29, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> You be right mate i find under t5s they start out but sluggish but once they got second set of leaves they go fast
> Sometimes ya can have the t5 a tad to close when they really wanna stretch their legs a bit after a week or two
> One week seedlings once above soil
> Second pic is a blue dream around 14 days
> ...


They look similar to your week olds which is good. 
I'm just being a dick haha an impatient one


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 29, 2016)

bict said:


> They look similar to your week olds which is good.
> I'm just being a dick haha an impatient one


Thats why i showed a pic lol cos they are.
Sounds like u look at them 3 times a day as well


----------



## bict (Aug 29, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Thats why i showed a pic lol cos they are.
> Sounds like u look at them 3 times a day as well


I'm fucking terrible man haha I look at them non stop :/


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 29, 2016)

bict said:


> I'm fucking terrible man haha I look at them non stop :/


im working home this year not away its gonna be a different ball game being able to water as needed even twice a day when they tell me.....


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Aug 29, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> Redtube is my go to.


Back when I was looking at E-porn, red tube was my favorite. But I got the fake Trojan green dot virus. Cost me $85 bucks to have a new operating system installed. It came from another site, but I don't risk it anymore. Now I just use my imagination


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 29, 2016)

Larry {the} Gardener said:


> Back when I was looking at E-porn, red tube was my favorite. But I got the fake Trojan green dot virus. Cost me $85 bucks to have a new operating system installed. It came from another site, but I don't risk it anymore. Now I just use my imagination


I just fuck the wife pure and simple
Shes got a gd body and loves it dirty thats gd enough for me...porn is from my yesteryears and im only 43 ....
Matter of fuck ill be home in 3 hrs i know what ill do cos now im thinking about it lol


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 30, 2016)

job done..watched me hands and planted the Pakistan valley and snowbud seeds that grew a taproot in 24 hrs...snowbud was longer the paki was shorter but thicker....
waiting on herbies for the training days and cannalope kush,rocklock etc if I cant get one of those training days to germ ill decide on something else in my number 1 spot.
so far in the tent the truthband and black dog look the strongest


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 30, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> job done..watched me hands and planted the Pakistan valley and snowbud seeds that grew a taproot in 24 hrs...snowbud was longer the paki was shorter but thicker....
> waiting on herbies for the training days and cannalope kush,rocklock etc if I cant get one of those training days to germ ill decide on something else in my number 1 spot.
> so far in the tent the truthband and black dog look the strongest


I up potted everything I had in those little shitty starter cups into 1 gallon pots. I wont ever use those cups again for cannabis, either start in 1 gallon square pots or their final homes. I culled some slow shit while I did this and next week I have 6 open spots in the gallon pots I will fill with female freebie seeds, some cali connection jupiter og and louis xiii og and some g13 labs chocolate heaven


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 30, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I up potted everything I had in those little shitty starter cups into 1 gallon pots. I wont ever use those cups again for cannabis, either start in 1 gallon square pots or their final homes. I culled some slow shit while I did this and next week I have 6 open spots in the gallon pots I will fill with female freebie seeds, some cali connection jupiter og and louis xiii og and some g13 labs chocolate heaven


Nice sounding strains vn old mate
Its like the solo cups when u start seedlings..they work fine but if left to long they slow down....gotta time the up pot right so u are transplanting at its peak not a week after it has stunted 
Having said that i dont use solo cups anymore unless its all i have available


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 30, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Nice sounding strains vn old mate
> Its like the solo cups when u start seedlings..they work fine but if left to long they slow down....gotta time the up pot right so u are transplanting at its peak not a week after it has stunted
> Having said that i dont use solo cups anymore unless its all i have available


Aye these get too wet and dont dry out so the seedlings never grow all the way down, at least thats what the last batch looked like. I only used them because I wanted to get a shitload going and didnt have that many square 1 gallon pots (and I didnt have $$$ to buy more and promix). Anyway, easier to start and stay in 1 gallon pots for a few minutes without worry of growth being stunted


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 30, 2016)

I got square pots but they prob half a gallon each im guessing fuck knows.....


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 30, 2016)

Theres a worm trying to root my paki valley seed !


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 30, 2016)

Truthband and dog look stronger than the ultra and diesel at the moment


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 30, 2016)

And these girls are getting fatter by the day


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Aug 30, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I up potted everything I had in those little shitty starter cups into 1 gallon pots. I wont ever use those cups again for cannabis, either start in 1 gallon square pots or their final homes. . . . . .





ruby fruit said:


> . . . . . .Its like the solo cups when u start seedlings..they work fine but if left to long they slow down....gotta time the up pot right so u are transplanting at its peak not a week after it has stunted
> Having said that i dont use solo cups anymore unless its all i have available


I used coffee cups and the little 3 and 4 inch pots this year for the ones I was having to pack in. You do have to hit it just right, or they will be stunted. {Or if you miss one, and it stays in a coffee cup for almost five months before you transplant, that will stunt them too} And with me going right into the ground with them, you lose more to dry and wet weather.

All of the easier to get to patches, and the more valuable strains got the one gallon pots. Since I was running my strain, along with the Bag Seed Testers, I used round pots for mine, and square ones for the BST's.


----------



## bict (Aug 31, 2016)

One week since planting.


----------



## bobqp (Aug 31, 2016)

Dream machine left and royal purple kush right .dream machine is fem hoping the royal kush is male so i can do some hobby breeding on the side.


----------



## bict (Aug 31, 2016)

H


ruby fruit said:


> Truthband and dog look stronger than the ultra and diesel at the moment
> View attachment 3769030


How often you watering these rubes? 
I try leave them for 3 days before but only make it to 2 before they're dry.


----------



## bict (Aug 31, 2016)

Y


bobqp said:


> Dream machine left and royal purple kush right .dream machine is fem hoping the royal kush is male so i can do some hobby breeding on the side.


Look great man. You in the northern hem?


----------



## bobqp (Aug 31, 2016)

bict said:


> Y
> Look great man. You in the northern hem?


Australia start of growing season here


----------



## bict (Aug 31, 2016)

bobqp said:


> Australia start of growing season here


I'm the same haha. Its a little early in my part of Australia


----------



## bobqp (Aug 31, 2016)

bict said:


> I'm the same haha. Its a little early in my part of Australia


Haha its already like summer here. Started my season 2 months ago in small greenhouses out in the rain forest . biggest plants I have growing out there are about 5 foot tall already


----------



## bict (Aug 31, 2016)

bobqp said:


> Haha its already like summer here. Started my season 2 months ago in small greenhouses out in the rain forest . biggest plants I have growing out there are about 5 foot tall already


Jesus. It getting down to between 3-6 at night where I am, way to cold . 
That 5 footer will be big by march.


----------



## bobqp (Aug 31, 2016)

bict said:


> Jesus. It getting down to between 3-6 at night where I am, way to cold .
> That 5 footer will be big by march.


Yeh it started getting hot here about 20th July . northern NSW . do I pulled all my greenhouses down . had a few heatwaves over the last 6 weeks.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Aug 31, 2016)

bobqp said:


> Yeh it started getting hot here about 20th July . northern NSW . do I pulled all my greenhouses down . had a few heatwaves over the last 6 weeks.


go on...brag.....fkr....wheres my beer?.....lucky fkr.....


thats unreal Bob..ur in a for a stella season....prick....lol (my last heat wave was 3 years ago on a tuesday arvo for 35mins)


----------



## bobqp (Aug 31, 2016)

Hoping so . but there's lots of rippers in my area so I'm predicting I'll lose about 60 percent of my plants .


----------



## Lucky Luke (Aug 31, 2016)

bobqp said:


> Hoping so . but there's lots of rippers in my area so I'm predicting I'll lose about 60 percent of my plants .


fk me..thats fkd. Carnt go deeper?


----------



## bobqp (Aug 31, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> fk me..thats fkd. Carnt go deeper?


I'm already bout 25 kms into the rainforest . its other growers ripping people off. They find the plants when there looking for growing spots and steal them.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 31, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Theres a worm trying to root my paki valley seed !View attachment 3769029


Cool pic. You ought to put that in @Mohican seed pics thread


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 31, 2016)

bict said:


> H
> How often you watering these rubes?
> I try leave them for 3 days before but only make it to 2 before they're dry.


I only spray with a bottle till the second leaves start about to grow..so its daily for me in the tent 
Thats just the way i do it i dont want the roots flying down straight away i want thrm to spread a bit hrnce the spraying only reaches a couple cm under the surface..works for me might not work for you


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 31, 2016)

bobqp said:


> Yeh it started getting hot here about 20th July . northern NSW . do I pulled all my greenhouses down . had a few heatwaves over the last 6 weeks.


Summer ? Ffs u live in broken hil or something ?


----------



## bict (Aug 31, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> I only spray with a bottle till the second leaves start about to grow..so its daily for me in the tent
> Thats just the way i do it i dont want the roots flying down straight away i want thrm to spread a bit hrnce the spraying only reaches a couple cm under the surface..works for me might not work for you


I was doing the same for the first 5 days. Started a proper water on the 5th and watered today too. Was gonna water tomorrow instead but I put my index finger right into a pot and it was dry.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 31, 2016)

bict said:


> I was doing the same for the first 5 days. Started a proper water on the 5th and watered today too. Was gonna water tomorrow instead but I put my index finger right into a pot and it was dry.


I start them with a spray bottle too for about a week, then they get out of the shade into full sun then they basically get watered every 1.5 day or so as they dry out quickly in sun


----------



## bobqp (Sep 1, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Summer ? Ffs u live in broken hil or something ?


Near Byron bay. Only had 2 frosts all winter spent most of winter in shorts. So we're all taking advantage of a warm winter with early crops. Last year we harvested outdoors 10 November first harvest so hoping this year is the same


----------



## camandcandice (Sep 1, 2016)

Harvesting in November that's awesome bro, I usually can't get anything outside till after Melbourne cup!!


----------



## bobqp (Sep 1, 2016)

camandcandice said:


> Harvesting in November that's awesome bro, I usually can't get anything outside till after Melbourne cup!!


If you plant fast flowering strains outdoors in mid July in green houses chances are the will grow for about a month and start to flower . I'll take some pics tomorrow of my females flowering outdoors in the rainforest


----------



## 420GreaseMonkey (Sep 1, 2016)

Knew if I looked around long enough I'd find where the pocket of Aussies were hanging out... if you don't mind I'll hitch along for the show.

Already warm here so my group of three seedlings have been outside for a week or so now. No idea what they are, mate found seeds left over in an old grow room. Will let them get a bit bigger and then it's off to another mate's property up north. Unfortunately I have very low fences around here so outdoor at home is out.

As soon as the bag seed trial run is finished in my cabinet I'll be popping a White Widow or two to go in there.


----------



## bobqp (Sep 1, 2016)

420GreaseMonkey said:


> Knew if I looked around long enough I'd find where the pocket of Aussies were hanging out... if you don't mind I'll hitch along for the show.
> 
> Already warm here so my group of three seedlings have been outside for a week or so now. No idea what they are, mate found seeds left over in an old grow room. Will let them get a bit bigger and then it's off to another mate's property up north. Unfortunately I have very low fences around here so outdoor at home is out.
> 
> As soon as the bag seed trial run is finished in my cabinet I'll be popping a White Widow or two to go in there.


Goodluck with the grow . same can't grow in backyard due to small fences haha


----------



## mwooten102 (Sep 1, 2016)

http://www.canberratimes.com.au/act-news/medicinal-cannabis-to-be-legalised-in-australia-from-november-20160901-gr6kb5.html


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 1, 2016)

mwooten102 said:


> http://www.canberratimes.com.au/act-news/medicinal-cannabis-to-be-legalised-in-australia-from-november-20160901-gr6kb5.html


Wrong thread, but yeah aloe works @mwooten102


----------



## bobqp (Sep 1, 2016)

Winter breeding program gone wrong. Planted seeds in greenhouse in forest early June . this strain did not start flowering till 3 weeks ago . half of the females have started growing veg again the other half flowering.


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 1, 2016)

Its friday woohooo


----------



## bict (Sep 1, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Its friday woohoooView attachment 3770878


Sums it up haha



bobqp said:


> More females flowering will cross the fat little aurora indica female with a royal purple kush male . so I can have lots of indica seeds to plant in late October


Send a few down to TAs


----------



## freemandrake (Sep 1, 2016)

bict said:


> I was doing the same for the first 5 days. Started a proper water on the 5th and watered today too. Was gonna water tomorrow instead but I put my index finger right into a pot and it was dry.


I'll be following your journey mate, good luck




bobqp said:


> Winter breeding program gone wrong. Planted seeds in greenhouse in forest early June . this strain did not start flowering till 3 weeks ago . half of the females have started growing veg again the other half flowering.


No disrespect bro but the season didn't start 2 months ago for ya if your plants are flowering now. I'm in southern qld and I won't be putting plains out till late sep early Oct
I also travel down to nimbin a few times a year and know a hand full of growers in the area, they also don't plant till October. Not here to offend anyone, just pass on info


----------



## bict (Sep 1, 2016)

freemandrake said:


> I'll be following your journey mate, good luck
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet dude. I've been watching your thread too. 
I'll be planting Oct 9th down in TAS, same as my last season.


----------



## bobqp (Sep 1, 2016)

bict said:


> Sums it up haha
> 
> 
> Send a few down to TAs


 I believe sharing is caring so someone might get some an early Xmas present in the mail at the end of October haha


----------



## freemandrake (Sep 1, 2016)

bict said:


> Sweet dude. I've been watching your thread too.
> I'll be planting Oct 9th down in TAS, same as my last season.


Sounds like a good date, I wasn't on much last season I'll have to go over your thread and see how you went. 
I finished that plot off yesterday day, forgot to take the cam (stoner moment) and started the germination of my seeds. Off to start another patch now 
Not sure what your schedule is like after harvest time but it would be sweet to hook up with a few Aussies off here at the madigrass I've been going for the past couple years.


----------



## bict (Sep 1, 2016)

freemandrake said:


> Sounds like a good date, I wasn't on much last season I'll have to go over your thread and see how you went.
> I finished that plot off yesterday day, forgot to take the cam (stoner moment) and started the germination of my seeds. Off to start another patch now
> Not sure what your schedule is like after harvest time but it would be sweet to hook up with a few Aussies off here at the madigrass I've been going for the past couple years.


Last season was my first major ( over 10 plants) season. Before that I just did 1-2 plants outdoors and a couple indoor grows.
I harvest around march April. We get hella bad mold down in Tas. I've never been to madigrass, I'd be keen to go. @rubyfruit come with?


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 1, 2016)

bict said:


> Last season was my first major ( over 10 plants) season. Before that I just did 1-2 plants outdoors and a couple indoor grows.
> I harvest around march April. We get hella bad mold down in Tas. I've never been to madigrass, I'd be keen to go. @rubyfruit come with?


Id be keen as fuck providing im not caught up in work at that time..
I remember last year i started geination this week and had my seedlings in their final spot by last week of sept
Im in front this year a little but its no biggie if i dont put plants in their final spot till first week of oct
I like the sept start where i live as it gives me minimum sept to establish seedlings properly the from october veg for 3.5 months.
Flower is always starting last week of jan first week of feb latest for me.
We actually have overnite temps of 10-12 this week daytime temps of 22-27 by friday.
Everythings on point !


----------



## bict (Sep 1, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Id be keen as fuck providing im not caught up in work at that time..
> I remember last year i started geination this week and had my seedlings in their final spot by last week of sept
> Im in front this year a little but its no biggie if i dont put plants in their final spot till first week of oct
> I like the sept start where i live as it gives me minimum sept to establish seedlings properly the from october veg for 3.5 months.
> ...


I was just looking at how id get my ass there haha. TAs isn't the easiest state to get to places from 
Over night temps here are a whopping 3-6c ...


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 1, 2016)

What month is the mardigrass @freemandrake


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 1, 2016)

bict said:


> I was just looking at how id get my ass there haha. TAs isn't the easiest state to get to places from
> Over night temps here are a whopping 3-6c ...


Convicts took the boat


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 1, 2016)

Ahh just seen 30th may ..that may be a tight squeeze for me im running a 707 truthband this season in the biggest hole so im thinking all things considered it prob wont finish till late april early may and if i run a sr71 again that wont finish till at least mid may
Anyway long time till then we shall see


----------



## bict (Sep 1, 2016)

Think I may over watered these bubs. Going so slow.


----------



## freemandrake (Sep 1, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Ahh just seen 30th may ..that may be a tight squeeze for me im running a 707 truthband this season in the biggest hole so im thinking all things considered it prob wont finish till late april early may and if i run a sr71 again that wont finish till at least mid may
> Anyway long time till then we shall see


I always have plants in the ground when I'm there, bit of an incovience but that's the beauty of growing in the bush I can just up and leave. 
Your gonna have some quality smoke, I may have to come down for a bowl of sr71


----------



## freemandrake (Sep 1, 2016)

bict said:


> Think I may over watered these bubs. Going so slow.
> View attachment 3770914 View attachment 3770916


You using perlite? I find the best mix for seedlings is coco peate/peat moss and perlite 
Young roots especially, like a light and fluffy mix. Imo


----------



## bict (Sep 1, 2016)

freemandrake said:


> You using perlite? I find the best mix for seedlings is coco peate/peat moss and perlite
> Young roots especially, like a light and fluffy mix. Imo


No perlite. I'm using the same seed raising mix as ruby.


----------



## bict (Sep 1, 2016)

Its really annoying me that I can't get seedlings to grow. Wtf, I've never had a problem with them before.


----------



## freemandrake (Sep 1, 2016)

bict said:


> Its really annoying me that I can't get seedlings to grow. Wtf, I've never had a problem with them before.


Don't stress man it's always slow establishing that root system, I would recommend hitting them with some mycorrhizal to get them roots pumping. I use mycoApply max, from maiaustralia check it out.


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 1, 2016)

freemandrake said:


> Don't stress man it's always slow establishing that root system, I would recommend hitting them with some mycorrhizal to get them roots pumping. I use mycoApply max, from maiaustralia check it out.


Im gonna look at that to..its funny you mentioned perlite as i almost mixed a small amount into my seedling soil mix self but didnt....


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 1, 2016)

bict said:


> Its really annoying me that I can't get seedlings to grow. Wtf, I've never had a problem with them before.


But have you used the t5s for seedlings before or only natural light last year ?


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 1, 2016)

freemandrake said:


> I always have plants in the ground when I'm there, bit of an incovience but that's the beauty of growing in the bush I can just up and leave.
> Your gonna have some quality smoke, I may have to come down for a bowl of sr71


Got a safe address ill send a couple grams of 5 month old cured sr71


----------



## bict (Sep 1, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> But have you used the t5s for seedlings before or only natural light last year ?


First tine using. I used a 250w cfl last season.

I'm going away from today til Monday. Just gonna leave em and see if anything happens. They still feel like they've got a bit of water so they should be fine. Hopefully the time away will be good haha.


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 1, 2016)

bobqp said:


> Well why your sitting in front of your fire in winter I'm out in the rainforest tending to my greenhouses . no offence taken


Id rather be sitting in front of my fire drinking beams or beer and smoking on cured bud from my previous season
No offence


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 1, 2016)

MardiGrass May 5,6,7 2017


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 1, 2016)

http://www.nimbinmardigrass.com/


----------



## bict (Sep 1, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> But have you used the t5s for seedlings before or only natural light last year ?


How are yours looking rubes? Its been a week and two days since I planted.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 1, 2016)

You are worrying with them too much man. Just let them go. Shit you got me worried for you


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 1, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> MardiGrass May 5,6,7 2017


Fuck me i was looking at 2016 dates duhhh


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 1, 2016)

bict said:


> How are yours looking rubes? Its been a week and two days since I planted.


Yeah they ok man but vns right ur worrying to much .
My blue dream is 3 weeks old and inly just starting to look likes its ready to start the 3rd set of leaves soon.
I find it takes 2 weeks easy before you start to see the second leaf start forming


----------



## bict (Sep 1, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> You are worrying with them too much man. Just let them go. Shit you got me worried for you


Man, I'm stressing the fuck out ae haha. I just keep comparing em to other peoples online and they seem shit.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 1, 2016)

bict said:


> Man, I'm stressing the fuck out ae haha. I just keep comparing em to other peoples online and they seem shit.


They look fine brah, let them do their thing! Which is to make a root system at this point


----------



## bict (Sep 1, 2016)

You guys are right. I need to become a daily smoker again and calm my shit down haha.


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 1, 2016)

bict said:


> You guys are right. I need to become a daily smoker again and calm my shit down haha.


Lol stresshead....
I fucked up with my dayes before i went back to last years thread and found this photo from sept 26..im 3 weeks easy in front of last year already as my seedlings are the same as the 26th sept seedlings from last year..bonus !the pic is last years..


----------



## freemandrake (Sep 1, 2016)

bobqp said:


> Well why your sitting in front of your fire in winter I'm out in the rainforest tending to my greenhouses . no offence taken


If i had a fire thats where you would find me... keeping warm, relaxing, enjoying the time off, waiting for the season to come round so i can grow some lbs again


----------



## Lucky Luke (Sep 1, 2016)

bict said:


> I was just looking at how id get my ass there haha. TAs isn't the easiest state to get to places from
> Over night temps here are a whopping 3-6c ...


Long range forecast for this season looks good for us Bict. Last year was nearly perfect and then we got fkd up with late storms and wind and rain..rain..rain and wind...


----------



## bict (Sep 1, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> Long range forecast for this season looks good for us Bict. Last year was nearly perfect and then we got fkd up with late storms and wind and rain..rain..rain and wind...


Fuck yeah buddy.


----------



## bict (Sep 2, 2016)

Rugby's on. Come on rabbits! Got $30 on you to win by 1-12!


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 2, 2016)

bict said:


> Rugby's on. Come on rabbits! Got $30 on you to win by 1-12!


Kill da wabbit...


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 2, 2016)

bict said:


> Rugby's on. Come on rabbits! Got $30 on you to win by 1-12!


afl is where its at lol...even the legends game tonite ...was sad for the eyes but humerous


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 2, 2016)




----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 2, 2016)

freemandrake said:


> If i had a fire thats where you would find me... keeping warm, relaxing, enjoying the time off, waiting for the season to come round so i can grow some lbs again
> 
> View attachment 3771080


your old pic from that season mad me wanna search my old pic to ....


----------



## freemandrake (Sep 2, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> your old pic from that season mad me wanna search my old pic to ....View attachment 3771389


I had nothing recent, somethimes a picture can tell 1000 words, couldn't be bothered arguing. Mmm buds.... I'm interested to see how the Wonder Woman goes up here, that reminds me I gotta Check my beans see if they split


----------



## bict (Sep 2, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Kill da wabbit...





ruby fruit said:


> afl is where its at lol...even the legends game tonite ...was sad for the eyes but humerous


My lads were too strong  Should of bet 13+ ! 
Afl is ok, but league is hella better


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 2, 2016)

freemandrake said:


> I had nothing recent, somethimes a picture can tell 1000 words, couldn't be bothered arguing. Mmm buds.... I'm interested to see how the Wonder Woman goes up here, that reminds me I gotta Check my beans see if they split


I have been waiting a couple yrs for someone from oz doing a full size wonder woman....its so hard not doing one this yr...im still tempted


----------



## bict (Sep 2, 2016)

Think I might go grab my 250w cfl from my mates and see if the seedlings like that better.


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 2, 2016)

bict said:


> Think I might go grab my 250w cfl from my mates and see if the seedlings like that better.


They are finding their feet...once they are put outside in a few weeks they will take off


----------



## bict (Sep 2, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> They are finding their feet...once they are put outside in a few weeks they will take off


Still another 5 weeks until i put em out. 
Hoping to have em at this size like last seasons.


----------



## jonnyquest (Sep 2, 2016)

bict said:


> Think I might go grab my 250w cfl from my mates and see if the seedlings like that better.


chill man it's going to be alright, breath


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 2, 2016)

bict said:


> Still another 5 weeks until i put em out.
> Hoping to have em at this size like last seasons.
> View attachment 3771691


in 5 weeks time they will be taller than that...chill pills on order don't over love them now...


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 2, 2016)

if you keep stressing me out im gonna go make my own third thread


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 2, 2016)

im getting my drink on today in 6 hrs my posts will be drunk...you have been warned..oh and its an sr71 day today...theres a jar on the table all day imam gonna fuck some of the crew up lol


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 2, 2016)




----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 2, 2016)




----------



## bict (Sep 2, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> if you keep stressing me out im gonna go make my own third thread


Sorry rubes . Just use to them growing quicker is all.


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 2, 2016)

bict said:


> Sorry rubes . Just use to them growing quicker is all.


lol your ok bud...just fucking around its 11am here ..off to grab a case of carlton draught and put me bets on for the day then its cone time..take it easy


----------



## bict (Sep 2, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> lol your ok bud...just fucking around its 11am here ..off to grab a case of carlton draught and put me bets on for the day then its cone time..take it easy


Sweet as man. Drink a dozen and smoke a bowl for me bruv. 
Try some Boags too! You'll thank me


----------



## bict (Sep 2, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> if you keep stressing me out im gonna go make my own third thread


Ok, after looking through your thread from last season Rubes, I've came to the conclusion my seedlings are doing fine haha

Sorry bout the stress lads, my mind is my enemy. Lets get shit rolling again.


----------



## 420GreaseMonkey (Sep 3, 2016)

How're those beers going Ruby? Think it's about time for one myself


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 3, 2016)

LMA


bict said:


> Ok, after looking through your thread from last season Rubes, I've came to the conclusion my seedlings are doing fine haha
> 
> Sorry bout the stress lads, my mind is my enemy. Lets get shit rolling again.


LMAO, goddamnit @bict we told you that mate ha ha ha


----------



## bict (Sep 3, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> LMA
> 
> LMAO, goddamnit @bict we told you that mate ha ha ha


Haha, you guys did indeed haha. I'll be happy to see how they've gone when I get back after leaving em.


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 3, 2016)

420GreaseMonkey said:


> How're those beers going Ruby? Think it's about time for one myself


just logged on for a squiz..going well


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 3, 2016)

420GreaseMonkey said:


> How're those beers going Ruby? Think it's about time for one myself


big bottles and big buds well done man


----------



## bobqp (Sep 3, 2016)

Got an email from attitude last night saying my 6 flowerbomb kush freebies we're out of stock and gave me a choice of blue dream ,green crack or emerald og. I already have 2 blue dream females. Was wondering if anyone on here has grown or smokef green crack or emerald og. Cheers


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 3, 2016)

aye green crack is a good one, pretty much as its described on seedfinder website. Easy to grow, reckon a nice yield on some "regular" season hours. Its a nice smoke too


----------



## bobqp (Sep 3, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> aye green crack is a good one, pretty much as its described on seedfinder website. Easy to grow, reckon a nice yield on some "regular" season hours. Its a nice smoke too


Cheers I'll give the green crack a try.


----------



## bict (Sep 3, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> aye green crack is a good one, pretty much as its described on seedfinder website. Easy to grow, reckon a nice yield on some "regular" season hours. Its a nice smoke too





bobqp said:


> Cheers I'll give the green crack a try.


I'm running the green crack this season. Very strong seedlings.


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 3, 2016)




----------



## bobqp (Sep 3, 2016)

bict said:


> I'm running the green crack this season. Very strong seedlings.


Sweet. If they turn out to be fast growing outdoors then I might take some clones off them. I done 3 months of overtime and spent all the overtime money on seeds. Deciding which strains I will grow to flower and which ones I'll sacrifice for breeding. Ended up with 47 strains for future growing and breeding. Decided to do that so I never havt to buy seeds again


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 3, 2016)




----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Sep 3, 2016)

bict said:


> Its been a week and two days since I planted.


Dat long? And they aren't knee high yet?

Just joking. You are going to be fine.


----------



## freemandrake (Sep 3, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> I have been waiting a couple yrs for someone from oz doing a full size wonder woman....its so hard not doing one this yr...im still tempted


No need mate I'll have a jar or 2 waiting for you and bict, when ya come up


----------



## bobqp (Sep 3, 2016)

Thought the royal purple kush was male but was pleasantly surprised when I seen a couple of white hairs . always nice to find a new female .  cheap growbag. 1 dollar Woolworths shopping bag haha


----------



## bict (Sep 3, 2016)

freemandrake said:


> No need mate I'll have a jar or 2 waiting for you and bict, when ya come up


We need an Australian fall meet up for reals.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Sep 3, 2016)

bobqp said:


> Thought the royal purple kush was male but was pleasantly surprised when I seen a couple of white hairs . always nice to find a new female .  cheap growbag. 1 dollar Woolworths shopping bag haha


That plant looks like it's in lock-down, lol. If I had done something like that, the deer wouldn't have fucked me up quite so bad. She is looking good.

Thrift is always a virtue.


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 3, 2016)

bict said:


> We need an Australian fall meet up for reals.


as the season gets on we will try n organize something bro...no one should have anything going unless indoor the months of june/july/august..im finished by april at the max but theres a few guys run sativas who wouldn't finish till may even


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 3, 2016)

its a pineapple chunk kinda day .....then im sitting down while the weber is cooking up for a feed of 8 later for tea..whos seen the new movie ..Pets the secret life ..its a animation im getting ripped and having a laugh later..fuck im getting old..use to be bongs and I spit on your grave lol


----------



## bict (Sep 3, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> as the season gets on we will try n organize something bro...no one should have anything going unless indoor the months of june/july/august..im finished by april at the max but theres a few guys run sativas who wouldn't finish till may even


True true. We'll sort something out.


----------



## bobqp (Sep 3, 2016)

Larry {the} Gardener said:


> That plant looks like it's in lock-down, lol. If I had done something like that, the deer wouldn't have fucked me up quite so bad. She is looking good.
> 
> Thrift is always a virtue.


 cheers. Last year in the same spot i decided not to put up a cage and it cost me 4 plants. We're very lucky here we only have the occasional deer.


----------



## bict (Sep 4, 2016)

Well.... Came back and my seedlings are going terrible. Zero growth, yellow leaves and what appears to be burnt leaves.


----------



## bict (Sep 4, 2016)

Also purple on them.


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 4, 2016)

bict said:


> Also purple on them.
> View attachment 3772628 View attachment 3772629 View attachment 3772630


If your that worried bout them dude forget the tent and put em outside start a la natural


----------



## bict (Sep 4, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> If your that worried bout them dude forget the tent and put em outside start a la natural


I'm just more wondering why they're burnt/yellowing. I moved the light further away from em to see if that helps.


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 4, 2016)

bict said:


> I'm just more wondering why they're burnt/yellowing. I moved the light further away from em to see if that helps.


Mmm dunno..i dont see any burning on mine just a lil pale cos of how they are started thats it


----------



## bict (Sep 4, 2016)

H


ruby fruit said:


> Mmm dunno..i dont see any burning on mine just a lil pale cos of how they are started thats it


Hopefully the burn doesn't fuck em up.


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 4, 2016)

bict said:


> H
> Hopefully the burn doesn't fuck em up.


Not sure why the burn bro...only a t5 my light is a good 10 inches anove the seedlings but only because the other 2 plants have nearly hit the ceiling


----------



## freemandrake (Sep 4, 2016)

Hmm strange, have you fed them at all or done any thing out of the ordinary? 
I'm running an African landrace I figure she will go for a while, but I don't mind leaving them for a week if need be, I do it every other day of the week.


----------



## bict (Sep 4, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Not sure why the burn bro...only a t5 my light is a good 10 inches anove the seedlings but only because the other 2 plants have nearly hit the ceiling


I'm not sure either man.


freemandrake said:


> Hmm strange, have you fed them at all or done any thing out of the ordinary?
> I'm running an African landrace I figure she will go for a while, but I don't mind leaving them for a week if need be, I do it every other day of the week.


Nah bro, no food and nothing different
have raised the light to 7-8 inch's and I'm just hoping for the best. 
If all fails, ill get clones, but id rather not.


----------



## bict (Sep 4, 2016)

I think they'll be alright, only one or two are severely burnt.


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 4, 2016)

Small fan in room just to circulate bit of air around may help


----------



## bict (Sep 4, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Small fan in room just to circulate bit of air around may help


Check.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 4, 2016)

I just had a pipe full of the pressed hash. fucking hell my heads blown open


----------



## bict (Sep 4, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I just had a pipe full of the pressed hash. fucking hell my heads blown open


Sounds good haha.


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 4, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I just had a pipe full of the pressed hash. fucking hell my heads blown open


Woo hoooo! Yeah, get all ripped on hash with no tolerance!


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 4, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I just had a pipe full of the pressed hash. fucking hell my heads blown open


Cunt


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 4, 2016)

bict said:


> Check.


Maybe its wind burn then lol


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 4, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Cunt


Deny your jealousy all you want, we know the truth! Lol


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 4, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Deny your jealousy all you want, we know the truth! Lol


Lol....i have to wait another 3 hrs before i can feel better


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 4, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Lol....i have to wait another 3 hrs before i can feel better


Strange, even at my advanced age I don't have that problem.


----------



## bict (Sep 4, 2016)

Maybe.Anyone wanna give me some adivce as to what I should do with these seedlings?


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 4, 2016)

bict said:


> Maybe.Anyone wanna give me some adivce as to what I should do with these seedlings?


Lol ooohhhhh, boy- you really shouldn't be asking questions like that on this forum at this hour, lol


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 4, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Lol ooohhhhh, boy- you really shouldn't be asking questions like that on this forum at this hour, lol


Its 3pm in oz


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 4, 2016)

bict said:


> Maybe.Anyone wanna give me some adivce as to what I should do with these seedlings?


I would place outside in the warmest spot u have ...OR continue on and prob find out they mostly will be fine ?
Man if i was in your state i got those nl strains ready to clone soon


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 4, 2016)

Just for added info bict i have put my black dog,sour diesels and mk ultra outside in the sun and they dont get brought inside now 
They aint growing fuck all yet temps are only just starting to look better this week and we dont hit 12 hrs min sun untill 3rd week sept


----------



## bict (Sep 4, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> I would place outside in the warmest spot u have ...OR continue on and prob find out they mostly will be fine ?
> Man if i was in your state i got those nl strains ready to clone soon


I suppose ill just leave them then. Might have to sit this season out


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 4, 2016)

Those things are gonna be fine BICT. I dont remember you fucking about with seedlings that much last season? Did you?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 4, 2016)

About to have another pipe since my wife is being a bitch


----------



## bict (Sep 4, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Those things are gonna be fine BICT. I dont remember you fucking about with seedlings that much last season? Did you?


Nope, I've never had a problem with them. 
This was last seasons seedings 9 days apart from planting.


----------



## bict (Sep 4, 2016)

Only things that have changed is pot size, light and water (I've moved houses)


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 5, 2016)

SO youve changed everything hahaha


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 5, 2016)

I never have ever tested my water but have you tested that for ph?


----------



## bict (Sep 5, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> SO youve changed everything hahaha


Pretty much haha. 


Vnsmkr said:


> I never have ever tested my water but have you tested that for ph?


Nope, no ph meter.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 5, 2016)

Well its not the pots, likely not the mix since its just straight, could be the water eh? As you know I dont have much experience indoors, but your setup looks fine to me as that concerned. Different strains grow at a different rate and seedlings do look different (to me anyway) from strain to strain. They may be a bit lagging but they should be fine. Especially when you start a seed in a larger pot it takes longer for that initial taproot to go down before it starts branching and building above ground. That would happen very fast in those cups you were in. Im not sure why the burn though, wind does cause it if blowing right on them for extended periods as I have seen that here.


----------



## bict (Sep 5, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Well its not the pots, likely not the mix since its just straight, could be the water eh? As you know I dont have much experience indoors, but your setup looks fine to me as that concerned. Different strains grow at a different rate and seedlings do look different (to me anyway) from strain to strain. They may be a bit lagging but they should be fine. Especially when you start a seed in a larger pot it takes longer for that initial taproot to go down before it starts branching and building above ground. That would happen very fast in those cups you were in. Im not sure why the burn though, wind does cause it if blowing right on them for extended periods as I have seen that here.


I did consider the water. I thought it may of been light burn, as I did have them about 2-3 inchs to the tops. I've now raised them to 8 inchs roughly.


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 5, 2016)

bict said:


> Nope, I've never had a problem with them.
> This was last seasons seedings 9 days apart from planting.
> View attachment 3773383 View attachment 3773384


Bullfucken shit your sitting the season out it hasnt even started yet bro we are fucken early....if you think u have really fucked those seedlings up get clear cups again do everything the same as last season and get on the seed bank fire away one more order...or pm me ill send seeds for the season...

Sit it out fuck me thats so un fucken australian....


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 5, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Bullfucken shit your sitting the season out it hasnt even started yet bro we are fucken early....if you think u have really fucked those seedlings up get clear cups again do everything the same as last season and get on the seed bank fire away one more order...or pm me ill send seeds for the season...
> 
> Sit it out fuck me thats so un fucken australian....


unhuman


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 5, 2016)

I don't have a fan at all on my seedlings @bict....VN maybe onto something there
I just leave the door of my tent open during daylight hours then shut it at night


----------



## freemandrake (Sep 5, 2016)

I reckon VN could be onto something, ph that water bro, a ph meter will be cheaper than another order, you will see the season out.


----------



## bict (Sep 5, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Bullfucken shit your sitting the season out it hasnt even started yet bro we are fucken early....if you think u have really fucked those seedlings up get clear cups again do everything the same as last season and get on the seed bank fire away one more order...or pm me ill send seeds for the season...
> 
> Sit it out fuck me thats so un fucken australian....


Fucking un Australian indeed. My misses will kill me if I spend any more money on seeds lol. Hoping these fuckers will pick up, but if not, might take you up on that offer rubes.


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 5, 2016)

freemandrake said:


> I reckon VN could be onto something, ph that water bro, a ph meter will be cheaper than another order, you will see the season out.


if your using tap water and have moved houses switch to rain water from the tank..or vise versa


----------



## bict (Sep 5, 2016)

freemandrake said:


> I reckon VN could be onto something, ph that water bro, a ph meter will be cheaper than another order, you will see the season out.


True true man. Would bottled water be ph'd?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 5, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> I don't have a fan at all on my seedlings @bict....VN maybe onto something there
> I just leave the door of my tent open during daylight hours then shut it at night


yeah they dont get fans here until 5-6 nodes if I can help it. The little fuckers are being tested some now just by natural wind here though. Theyll get windburn, really at any stage if they are being blown nonstop. Reckon that may have been the light though being that close at that age.


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 5, 2016)

bict said:


> Fucking un Australian indeed. My misses will kill me if I spend any more money on seeds lol. Hoping these fuckers will pick up, but if not, might take you up on that offer rubes.


just give me the word bro ill sort you if needed ..least 6 fems and some cali regular strains to try....I seen 3 popped of those regs last year and all were female so all up I can send a dozen easy just let me know


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 5, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> yeah they dont get fans here until 5-6 nodes if I can help it. The little fuckers are being tested some now just by natural wind here though. Theyll get windburn, really at any stage if they are being blown nonstop. Reckon that may have been the light though being that close at that age.


im swinging on light or wind burn for my guess.....


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 5, 2016)

bict said:


> True true man. Would bottled water be ph'd?


http://phconnection.com/Bottled_Water_pH_List.html


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 5, 2016)

Seems like bottled water is a little on the high side in general


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 5, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> im swinging on light or wind burn for my guess.....


And looking at them too much. Scaring them to fuck lmao ha ha ha


----------



## freemandrake (Sep 5, 2016)

It falls from the sky no need to buy bottles


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 5, 2016)

freemandrake said:


> It falls from the sky no need to buy bottles


Straight out the pipe here no issues. Yep that free kind is best


----------



## freemandrake (Sep 5, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Straight out the pipe here no issues. Yep that free kind is best


I only use rain water or flowing creek water, I would imagine tap water here would have high ppm


----------



## bict (Sep 5, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> im swinging on light or wind burn for my guess.....


I'm thinking you're right. So what is the general consensus on these babies, reckon they'll be sweet?


----------



## bict (Sep 5, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> just give me the word bro ill sort you if needed ..least 6 fems and some cali regular strains to try....I seen 3 popped of those regs last year and all were female so all up I can send a dozen easy just let me know


Sweet as man. I'll return the favour if it comes to that rubes. Thanks heaps.


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 5, 2016)

bict said:


> Sweet as man. I'll return the favour if it comes to that rubes. Thanks heaps.


To easy ..karma comes around 
Old mate i visited tonite gave me a nice bag of untrimmed wonder woman 2 summers ago he had stashed in freezer.
Advance freebie for a seedling im giving him in a week or so 
Trimmed up weight was 102 grams  not bad at all


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 5, 2016)

bict said:


> I'm thinking you're right. So what is the general consensus on these babies, reckon they'll be sweet?


Id be surprised if you lost 2 or more..very surprised


----------



## bict (Sep 5, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> To easy ..karma comes around
> Old mate i visited tonite gave me a nice bag of untrimmed wonder woman 2 summers ago he had stashed in freezer.
> Advance freebie for a seedling im giving him in a week or so
> Trimmed up weight was 102 grams  not bad at all
> View attachment 3773484 View attachment 3773485


Looks like some solid stuff rubes  jelly.


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 5, 2016)

bict said:


> Looks like some solid stuff rubes  jelly.


Rock hard small nuggets
It was from a ww i gifted as a small seedling to someone who went on to get 2.5lb off it ..in the 14/15 season they never grew again last yr now they are ready for another gift...im thinking the freebie pakistan valley


----------



## bict (Sep 5, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Rock hard small nuggets
> It was from a ww i gifted as a small seedling to someone who went on to get 2.5lb off it ..in the 14/15 season they never grew again last yr now they are ready for another gift...im thinking the freebie pakistan valley


I like the look of Pakistan valley alot . He'll be happy with it I reckon.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 5, 2016)

bict said:


> I like the look of Pakistan valley alot . He'll be happy with it I reckon.


I grew one up through a few months time. It turned out to be a male but it sure took its time showing. Ive got a couple more I think which I need to plant. Yeah they would be some nice plants


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 5, 2016)

bict said:


> I like the look of Pakistan valley alot . He'll be happy with it I reckon.


Yeah on seedfinder its one that gets me thinking i needed to gift it out to 1 of the 3 mates who grow cos they all gift back..
Its my way of having variety for the season foing that with my few close friends..not one of them buy seeds etc so pretty much for one seedling gifted i get back anywhere from 1 oz to half lb depending on yield of the plant...
I grew wonder woman,sr71 and bubblegum last season but i also have in jars ghost train haze,orange og,pineapple chunk and a different pheno of wonder woman again.
Thats the way i roll


----------



## bict (Sep 5, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Yeah on seedfinder its one that gets me thinking i needed to gift it out to 1 of the 3 mates who grow cos they all gift back..
> Its my way of having variety for the season foing that with my few close friends..not one of them buy seeds etc so pretty much for one seedling gifted i get back anywhere from 1 oz to half lb depending on yield of the plant...
> I grew wonder woman,sr71 and bubblegum last season but i also have in jars ghost train haze,orange og,pineapple chunk and a different pheno of wonder woman again.
> Thats the way i roll


Good man rubes.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 5, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Yeah on seedfinder its one that gets me thinking i needed to gift it out to 1 of the 3 mates who grow cos they all gift back..
> Its my way of having variety for the season foing that with my few close friends..not one of them buy seeds etc so pretty much for one seedling gifted i get back anywhere from 1 oz to half lb depending on yield of the plant...
> I grew wonder woman,sr71 and bubblegum last season but i also have in jars ghost train haze,orange og,pineapple chunk and a different pheno of wonder woman again.
> Thats the way i roll


sharing is caring mate . And fuck yeah that means selection. Im with ya


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 5, 2016)

Funny thing is guys apart from my sr71 the other guys outdid me for quality last season cos the white flies took their toll on me...if i had to choose strength id say orange og 
Taste ..pineapple chunk 
And fuck ppl right up ..sr71 lol


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 5, 2016)

bict said:


> Good man rubes.


I never ask for size of return its up to those guys to decide themselves no pressure..take the dude last nite dropping of a a few oz....he gave back half lb of a 2.5lb plant when it was done 
But he wants a smaller plant this time only bout a lb he says last nite
I had to laugh


----------



## bict (Sep 5, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> I never ask for size of return its up to those guys to decide themselves no pressure..take the dude last nite dropping of a a few oz....he gave back half lb of a 2.5lb plant when it was done
> But he wants a smaller plant this time only bout a lb he says last nite
> I had to laugh


Haha, never heard of people wanting smaller plants/ less yield.


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 5, 2016)

bict said:


> Haha, never heard of people wanting smaller plants/ less yield.


This guy does..hes been smoking his wonder woman for 18 mths lol still got least 6 oz to himself


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 5, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> This guy does..hes been smoking his wonder woman for 18 mths lol still got least 6 oz to himself


I fuggin wish. Ha ha, not since I were about 18 was I able to do that


----------



## bict (Sep 5, 2016)

Seedlings have purple tinges and aren't looking too shabby.

The roots appear to be growing though, can see em at the bottom on the pots. Two weeks since planted.

@ruby fruit @Vnsmkr


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 5, 2016)

bict said:


> Seedlings have purple tinges and aren't looking too shabby.
> 
> The roots appear to be growing though, can see em at the bottom on the pots. Two weeks since planted.
> 
> @ruby fruit @Vnsmkr


Not shit ay just the look of the ends of leaves on the burnt ones comes off as neut burn thats weird


----------



## bict (Sep 5, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Not shit ay just the look of the ends of leaves on the burnt ones comes off as neut burn thats weird


Yeah, zero nutes though. 
What you reckon the purples from??


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 5, 2016)

bict said:


> Yeah, zero nutes though.
> What you reckon the purples from??


Dunno mate pretty weird how many have purple ?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 5, 2016)

bict said:


> Yeah, zero nutes though.
> What you reckon the purples from??


some strains are genetically leaning towards purple, I dont care what people say about deficiencies


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 5, 2016)

I have seedlings now and have had seedlings past with purple stems and they grew fine.


----------



## bict (Sep 5, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Dunno mate pretty weird how many have purple ?





Vnsmkr said:


> some strains are genetically leaning towards purple, I dont care what people say about deficiencies


About 6 -7 of them. Temps have been fine.


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 5, 2016)

bict said:


> About 6 -7 of them. Temps have been fine.


If its only stems its normal if its leaves its normally a ph water or P deficiency


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 5, 2016)

Purple stems on seedlings ARE NORMAL do not panic dont bash the missus vagina in fustration please


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 5, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Purple stems on seedlings ARE NORMAL do not panic dont bash the missus vagina in fustration please


Laughing my ass off ha ha ha


----------



## bict (Sep 6, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Purple stems on seedlings ARE NORMAL do not panic dont bash the missus vagina in fustration please


haha, i know the stems go purple. Talking about the leaves.


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 6, 2016)

bict said:


> haha, i know the stems go purple. Talking about the leaves.


my bad ..I cant see no purple in the leaves lol


----------



## jonnyquest (Sep 6, 2016)

Whenever I've had problems with seedlings in the past it has always been down to the medium, either it's too compressed or too wet


----------



## thenugget (Sep 6, 2016)

bict said:


> Its really annoying me that I can't get seedlings to grow. Wtf, I've never had a problem with them before.


This is me every year bro can germ the seeds but fucked if i know what i do wrong from then on, to much love i think. I try start a few under t5s a month or so before puting them out but always end up planting seedlings that my old man starts a month after me outside which quickly overtake the seedlings from inside. Hes preffered method is jiffy pellets were as i always went with the paper towl method . Really have to get onto ordering some seeds , popped 2 bag seeds in jiffy pellets outside the otherweek and they came up and then just found a dna cannelope kush seed which im hoping can get an earlier start too. 

but yeah dont think ill bother with the t5s. 

this seedling was started outside maybe last week of september in a jiffy pellet and planted in this hole end of october and by harvest time it was a beauty.
  

That one plant ended up harvesting more than all of these plants combined. although only 5 survived. you Live n learn i suppose just seems that the more i supposedly learn the more drama and shitter results i get.

Anyway enough rambling. looks like everyones pretty sorted pop back in a month  cheers


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 6, 2016)

Theres nothing wrong with just popping seeds at the normal time of year outside without all the hoo ha under lights etc early starting for sure


----------



## thenugget (Sep 6, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Theres nothing wrong with just popping seeds at the normal time of year outside without all the hoo ha under lights etc early starting for sure


yeah well thats nature hey rubes


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 6, 2016)

thenugget said:


> yeah well thats nature hey rubes


And here i am.starting under T5s for the first time


----------



## bict (Sep 6, 2016)

thenugget said:


> This is me every year bro can germ the seeds but fucked if i know what i do wrong from then on, to much love i think. I try start a few under t5s a month or so before puting them out but always end up planting seedlings that my old man starts a month after me outside which quickly overtake the seedlings from inside. Hes preffered method is jiffy pellets were as i always went with the paper towl method . Really have to get onto ordering some seeds , popped 2 bag seeds in jiffy pellets outside the otherweek and they came up and then just found a dna cannelope kush seed which im hoping can get an earlier start too.
> 
> but yeah dont think ill bother with the t5s.
> 
> ...


We share the same pain haha. 
That's a beautiful plant btw nug. 
I would just start outside, but I'm amending my soil heavily and don't want to burn them


----------



## bict (Sep 6, 2016)

thenugget said:


> This is me every year bro can germ the seeds but fucked if i know what i do wrong from then on, to much love i think. I try start a few under t5s a month or so before puting them out but always end up planting seedlings that my old man starts a month after me outside which quickly overtake the seedlings from inside. Hes preffered method is jiffy pellets were as i always went with the paper towl method . Really have to get onto ordering some seeds , popped 2 bag seeds in jiffy pellets outside the otherweek and they came up and then just found a dna cannelope kush seed which im hoping can get an earlier start too.
> 
> but yeah dont think ill bother with the t5s.
> 
> ...


What soil are you using for those seedlings?


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 6, 2016)

bict said:


> We share the same pain haha.
> That's a beautiful plant btw nug.
> I would just start outside, but I'm amending my soil heavily and don't want to burn them


Dude thats why u amend your soil a month or two after last harvest ...
Is tasmania really that backwards


----------



## bict (Sep 6, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Dude thats why u amend your soil a month or two after last harvest ...
> Is tasmania really that backwards


I thought i'd be fine to do it on day of planting  Only adding rooster shit, oscomate, compost, lime and perlite. All from bunnings.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 6, 2016)

If you do it the day of, the plants will be burnt to shit mate. It needs to sit for a bit "cooking"


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 6, 2016)

bict said:


> I thought i'd be fine to do it on day of planting  Only adding rooster shit, oscomate, compost, lime and perlite. All from bunnings.


Yeah even when i add my seamungus and rocket fuel pellets that i buy from bunnings i let sit in the soil for a minimum of 6-8 weeks mate not to say thats the only way to do it but it can stop cooking the plants..you should be right tho if its not straight manure to close to the plants roots when u transplant.
I remember 2 years ago a mate killed a wonder woman i gave him when he top dressed with horse shit that wasnt aged


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 6, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> I remember 2 years ago a mate killed a wonder woman i gave him when he top dressed with horse shit that wasnt aged


Just melted it eh


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 6, 2016)

Anyways bict i can spare prob these beans or close to this lot anyway
Wonder woman,cotton candy,pakistan valley,delicious candy,jack herer, and if my latest order gets to me in time nlxbb,rocklock and strawberry blue.
Those are fems i can sort you for these regs sr71,orange og,alpha diesel 
My mad purps are on lockdown lol only 3 left of them im treating them like gold


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 6, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Just melted it eh


Died before his eyes even after he contacted me with a pic and i said to take that shit off his plant....
Lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 6, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Died before his eyes even after he contacted me with a pic and i said to take that shit off his plant....
> Lol


Like drinking a litre of vodka and pissing it right on your leaves , not around the plant, on the plant ha ha ha


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 6, 2016)




----------



## bict (Sep 6, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Yeah even when i add my seamungus and rocket fuel pellets that i buy from bunnings i let sit in the soil for a minimum of 6-8 weeks mate not to say thats the only way to do it but it can stop cooking the plants..you should be right tho if its not straight manure to close to the plants roots when u transplant.
> I remember 2 years ago a mate killed a wonder woman i gave him when he top dressed with horse shit that wasnt aged


I better start putting the shit into the ground then. I just assumed i would be alg to put em in it on planting day. The compost says allg to plant straight into it.


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 6, 2016)

bict said:


> I better start putting the shit into the ground then. I just assumed i would be alg to put em in it on planting day. The compost says allg to plant straight into it.


Yeah cos its processed manure thats aged already u would be good but i always play it safe just the way i am..plus when i lost my job months ago it gave me plenty of time to get the soil sorted mate..


----------



## bict (Sep 6, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Yeah cos its processed manure thats aged already u would be good but i always play it safe just the way i am..plus when i lost my job months ago it gave me plenty of time to get the soil sorted mate..


Sweet. Next time I'm at my plot I'll chuck everything in the ground.


----------



## bict (Sep 6, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Anyways bict i can spare prob these beans or close to this lot anyway
> Wonder woman,cotton candy,pakistan valley,delicious candy,jack herer, and if my latest order gets to me in time nlxbb,rocklock and strawberry blue.
> Those are fems i can sort you for these regs sr71,orange og,alpha diesel
> My mad purps are on lockdown lol only 3 left of them im treating them like gold


In regard to these seeds, what should I do ? 
Put em in small cups like last season?
T5 or cfl? 
and distance from seedlings?
Should I just spray the seeds for the first week with a spray bottle?
perlite in my soil? get a loamer soil? 
Help me! haha


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 6, 2016)

All i been doing is paper towel method to germinate then small pots,brunnings seedling mix light is maybe 5 inches above to start with till the seed casing is popped of ..i tend to just use the spray bottle on the soil till second set of leaves start i try not to spray seedling directly.
Im not to bothered if i have them stretch a bit cos the light is to high as i bury them a bit when i transplant.
All under a T5 but last year i was out in sun last week of sept this is my first rodeo with a t5 for weed seedlings


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 6, 2016)

You had them under a cfl and in clear solo cups last year i cant see why your having trouble this year.
If your worried do these beans exactly as u did last year ?


----------



## bict (Sep 6, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> You had them under a cfl and in clear solo cups last year i cant see why your having trouble this year.
> If your worried do these beans exactly as u did last year ?


I'm thinking about doing that. Might do the exact the same, but with the T5. From what eveyone says the T-5's are great.


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 6, 2016)

bict said:


> I'm thinking about doing that. Might do the exact the same, but with the T5. From what eveyone says the T-5's are great.


Ive had no problems...these plants are under a T5 from the start only water fed no nuets yet


----------



## bict (Sep 6, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Ive had no problems...these plants are under a T5 from the start only water fed no nuets yet
> View attachment 3774754


Il go with the t5's, but smaller pots and grab some loamer soil with added perlite.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Sep 6, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Dude thats why u amend your soil a month or two after last harvest ...
> Is tasmania really that backwards


Only some of us....

I dug and added animal crap and mushroom crap and dolomite lime a month or so ago...and have even turned over the soil. Ill be good to go in a couple of weeks when the frost risk is over..well as "over" as it can be in Tassie...

Bict is a lazy stoner....


----------



## Lucky Luke (Sep 6, 2016)

If only the weather would turn good for a week or so so that my seeds would have a better sprout rate and the seedlings would grow...instead of look forlorn at me.


----------



## bict (Sep 6, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> Only some of us....
> 
> I dug and added animal crap and mushroom crap and dolomite lime a month or so ago...and have even turned over the soil. Ill be good to go in a couple of weeks when the frost risk is over..well as "over" as it can be in Tassie...
> 
> Bict is a lazy stoner....


More busy than lazy haha. Probably a combination of both. I've still got time


----------



## bict (Sep 6, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> If only the weather would turn good for a week or so so that my seeds would have a better sprout rate and the seedlings would grow...instead of look forlorn at me.


You having trouble with seedlings as well, Luke?


----------



## Lucky Luke (Sep 6, 2016)

bict said:


> You having trouble with seedlings as well, Luke?


yea..just to cold i recon.


----------



## bict (Sep 6, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> yea..just to cold i recon.


We're singing the tassie blues.


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 6, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> yea..just to cold i recon.





bict said:


> We're singing the tassie blues.


Does anyone live closer to the antarctic than you poor sods?


----------



## bict (Sep 6, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Does anyone live closer to the antarctic than you poor sods?


Chile and Argentinia  We are very close though haha.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Sep 6, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Does anyone live closer to the antarctic than you poor sods?


not many..lol. Funny thing is if you go by the longetude or latitude or whatver (41)..we have the same temp as the south of france and stuff..which is why we grow Poppie, Hemp, wine grapes and olives.Truffles. Lots of European shit. But by aussie standards..its cold.


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 6, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> not many..lol. Funny thing is if you go by the longetude or latitude or whatver (41)..we have the same temp as the south of france and stuff..which is why we grow Poppie, Hemp, wine grapes and olives.Truffles. Lots of European shit. But by aussie standards..its cold.


Geez, Colorado is farther north than that!

Da fuk y'all gripin' about?!


----------



## Lucky Luke (Sep 6, 2016)

41 S i should say..yea but


ttystikk said:


> Geez, Colorado is farther north than that!
> 
> Da fuk y'all gripin' about?!


were on the southen 41..but means the same distance from Equator

we complain cause it makes us want to drink more..


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 7, 2016)

Im good its 26 degrees here today 
My tent is inside by the way bict controlled toom temps and no fan being used


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 7, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> $1 S i should say..yea but
> 
> were on the southen 41..but means the same distance from Equator
> 
> we complain cause it makes us want to drink more..


I would drink even if it was -4 lol


----------



## bobqp (Sep 7, 2016)

Winter plants starting to flower in early September


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 7, 2016)

Coulple snaps...1st pic blue dream ready to plant at a mates,northern lights from royal queen and northern light x big bud from wos.
The smaller nlxbb is off for a life as a mother for indoor the bigger get puts out for an early harvest trial in a couple weeks ..not about yield just to find out if it stays in flower or needs a light dep finish.


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 7, 2016)




----------



## bobqp (Sep 7, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Coulple snaps...1st pic blue dream ready to plant at a mates,northern lights from royal queen and northern light x big bud from wos.
> The smaller nlxbb is off for a life as a mother for indoor the bigger get puts out for an early harvest trial in a couple weeks ..not about yield just to find out if it stays in flower or needs a light dep finish.
> View attachment 3774863 View attachment 3774864 View attachment 3774865


Looking great. Can't wait to see how your blue dream turns out


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 7, 2016)

bobqp said:


> Looking great. Can't wait to see how your blue dream turns out


Should be gd its getting more sun where its going than where i am....aiming for a 2 lber minimum


----------



## bobqp (Sep 7, 2016)

Nice yield . I've heard so many great things about blue dream. Up here even know its cloudy we're still averaging bout 22 degrees each day


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 7, 2016)

bobqp said:


> Nice yield . I've heard so many great things about blue dream. Up here even know its cloudy we're still averaging bout 22 degrees each day


yep 22-26 max this week where I am


----------



## bict (Sep 7, 2016)

bobqp said:


> Nice yield . I've heard so many great things about blue dream. Up here even know its cloudy we're still averaging bout 22 degrees each day





ruby fruit said:


> yep 22-26 max this week where I am



 
Fuck you guys


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 7, 2016)

bict said:


> View attachment 3775320
> Fuck you guys


The perks of living in the driest hottest state in oz


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 7, 2016)

Crashed early last nite bict ill sort the beans tonite and email ya


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 7, 2016)

Missus just text to say herbies arrived...lucky u bict


----------



## bict (Sep 7, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Missus just text to say herbies arrived...lucky u bict


You've got a good lady rubes.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Sep 8, 2016)

damn..someone near us tassie guys just got done. http://www.theadvocate.com.au/story/4152400/circular-head-cannabis-seizure-video/?cs=86


----------



## bobqp (Sep 8, 2016)

bict said:


> View attachment 3775320
> Fuck you guys


Jesus its cold where you are. Our winter time temps wernt even that cold haha


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 8, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> damn..someone near us tassie guys just got done. http://www.theadvocate.com.au/story/4152400/circular-head-cannabis-seizure-video/?cs=86


Fookin idiots eh. Wasting fucking money to seize medicine because people arent paying tax to the head criminals (govt). Fuckwits man


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 8, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> damn..someone near us tassie guys just got done. http://www.theadvocate.com.au/story/4152400/circular-head-cannabis-seizure-video/?cs=86


Shit, that's a fucking pittance compared to what people grow in any number of American legal states!

Who the fuck do those cops think they're 'saving' or 'protecting' by spending all those resources on the apprehension of- oh, my, gawd- growers of harmless medicinal plants?!

Save us allllllll! Especially the pill pushers! We want you on chronic prescriptions that kill you slowly while reaping the pharmaceuticals millions!

Yes, I'm a felon. I grew pot in my basement in the era of prohibition. All it's proof of now is that I was AHEAD OF MY TIME.

And so are you. Be careful out there.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Sep 8, 2016)

1000 plants, indoors, in a very small state..he was asking for trouble. His power bill would be a HUGE red flag.

They recon he has been going for two years at least though..so hope he burred some cash.

I recon he will get 1 to 3 years. Ill keep yas informed (may not be sentenced for a year or so and was granted bail already)


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 8, 2016)

Whether he was asking for it or not, its fukn bullshit. SO much more police to occupy themselves with. A whole lot fucking more. Its fukn petty in this day and age (well it always was) to be jailing people for growing motherfucking plants. Pisses me off. All about the money


----------



## Lucky Luke (Sep 8, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Whether he was asking for it or not, its fukn bullshit. SO much more police to occupy themselves with. A whole lot fucking more. Its fukn petty in this day and age (well it always was) to be jailing people for growing motherfucking plants. Pisses me off. All about the money


Totally agree..Bloody Yanks started it with their war on drugs and going to the Un and "asking" everyone else to do the same.

Lets hope with America softening their stance we follow- Fast. 
I just dont see our politicians even talking about it though....


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 8, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> Totally agree..Bloody Yanks started it with their war on drugs and going to the Un and "asking" everyone else to do the same.
> 
> Lets hope with America softening their stance we follow- Fast.
> I just dont see our politicians even talking about it though....


I think everyone will follow suit as they see the money angle.....sad that thats what is needed to see to change things


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 8, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> Totally agree..Bloody Yanks started it with their war on drugs and going to the Un and "asking" everyone else to do the same.
> 
> Lets hope with America softening their stance we follow- Fast.
> I just dont see our politicians even talking about it though....


I AM an American and I absolutely despise much of what our fascist federal government does in my name.

However, I don't have enough money to make my voice heard, because those who do bought themselves the right to influence government without accountability to the majority of the people.

Sorry, take it up with the oligarchs. There's many more of them here than in Russia. If you don't know who they are, just have a quick peek at all the corporate campaign contributions that have flowed into the Clinton coffers.

You don't suppose they did that just for fun, right?

We Wanks legalized corruption and now we're paying the price. And unfortunately, we export the costs as well- to folks like that poor sod who just got himself pinched on teevee.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Sep 8, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I think everyone will follow suit as they see the money angle.....sad that thats what is needed to see to change things


People were joking at the pub saying that the "State" has now claimed Cash, and property and should export the seized crop to America to sell....so one of the money angles is being talked about in the pubs, albeit in jest. (by older farmers in this case)


----------



## Lucky Luke (Sep 8, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I am am American and I absolutely disagree with much of what our federal fascist government does in my name.
> 
> However, I don't have enough money to make my voice heard, because those who do bought themselves the right to influence government without accountability to the majority of the people.
> 
> ...


No offence ment mate.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 8, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I AM an American and I absolutely despise much of what our fascist federal government does in my name.
> 
> However, I don't have enough money to make my voice heard, because those who do bought themselves the right to influence government without accountability to the majority of the people.
> 
> ...


I have an American passport, but I am a citizen of the Earth. Yep money (for power) is alot of the reasons so much SHIT is perpetuated.


----------



## bict (Sep 8, 2016)

Not too far away indeed. I read about it this morning.


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 8, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> People were joking at the pub saying that the "State" has now claimed Cash, and property and should export the seized crop to America to sell....so one of the money angles is being talked about in the pubs, albeit in jest. (by older farmers in this case)


Hypocrisy at its finest. Thugs with badges and titles and wigs making up "just us" as they go along. 

Fuck Fascist Police.


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 8, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I have an American passport, but I am a citizen of the Earth. Yep money (for power) is alot of the reasons so much SHIT is perpetuated.


I'd hazard to say most of it.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 8, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I'd hazard to say most of it.


99.99%


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 8, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> No offence ment mate.


I saw none, so no worries! You just made the mistake of giving me a soapbox to spout off from , in hopes of reaching anyone who hasn't put all the pieces together for themselves as yet! Lol


----------



## Lucky Luke (Sep 8, 2016)

Laws against things that dont harm people should come under this


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 8, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> No offence ment mate.


In fact, I'm at something of a loss as to what I should do, as a concerned citizen who sees this towering wrong and seeks to right it. I know I'm not alone, far from it!

What more do you suppose I could do? I've actually gone on the radio, local public access radio, and voiced my concerns. Write an op ed screed for the local newspaper? Been there, done that, too.

We the People have been systematically brainwashed into the notion that if they pray to a different god, wear different color foundation, or vote for another party that somehow they can't be one of "us" and therefore they're the enemy.

We're being played on an historic scale.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 8, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> In fact, I'm at something of a loss as to what I should do, as a concerned citizen who sees this towering wrong and seeks to right it. I know I'm not alone, far from it!
> 
> What more do you suppose I could do? I've actually gone on the radio, local public access radio, and voiced my concerns. Write an op ed screed for the local newspaper? Been there, done that, too.
> 
> ...


We've been being played for a very long time my friend. This is not something new by any means. We are taught from an early age to be competitive and other teams (colors/people/races/cultures/creeds) are not on the same team. Thats fucking bullshit. We are all on the same team in the thought that everyone across the motherfucking world, and I mean everyone, wants to live a good life. I dont care where the fuck you may be, they want that. Im not sure what to do either, what else can be done to bring people as one?


----------



## Lucky Luke (Sep 8, 2016)

We are but peasants. Yes, they let us have a win occasional (or let us think we have had a win) but they generally profit from that to. I bet the big Pharma will be making a packet out of MJ at the moment and will probably dominate the market within 10 years. Especially if they can follow some Federal rules (which is not that far away id imagine).- speaking on the American example of cause.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Sep 8, 2016)

Ive thought about running for a political seat here (state seat) but the thought of the pressure and scrutiny (by the poo poo and the tax man) has put me off. 

Id love to run as a pro rec candidate. I recon it would have a huge chance of winning, And would make a big difference to the tourism income of my island state. Same as same sex marrige would.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Sep 8, 2016)

Sorry if i hijacked ur thread for a bit there Bict.


----------



## bict (Sep 8, 2016)

I don't care man, I'm not going so well over here anyway haha.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Sep 8, 2016)

bict said:


> I don't care man, I'm not going so well over here anyway haha.


i was at the pub at 12oclock...so im doin real well...

Lots of wet and cold weather comin..hope u got ur holes dug-hehe


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 8, 2016)

Whats up Bict?


----------



## bict (Sep 8, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> i was at the pub at 12oclock...so im doin real well...
> 
> Lots of wet and cold weather comin..hope u got ur holes dug-hehe


I'm digging em this Saturday. Going to vist the old plot.


----------



## bict (Sep 8, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Whats up Bict?


Nothing major vns, just the seedlings haha. I'm thinking you're right about the water ph. Gonna use rain water, when it rains.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Sep 8, 2016)

bict said:


> Nothing major vns, just the seedlings haha. I'm thinking you're right about the water ph. Gonna use rain water, when it rains.


Im using rain water (6.6ph)..its just to damn cold at the moment mate.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 8, 2016)

bict said:


> Nothing major vns, just the seedlings haha. I'm thinking you're right about the water ph. Gonna use rain water, when it rains.


You oughtta grab a ph meter and either ph up or down to add to get it where its needed; not a big deal if you have a cheap meter. But yeah rainwater in great as its free


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 8, 2016)

Rain water doesn't have enough solids in it to have a significant impact on soil pH, so the step is superfluous.


----------



## bict (Sep 8, 2016)

Its meant to rain 20-40mm tonight  got my 55l tub outside to collect.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Sep 8, 2016)

I have seeds that wont pop and seedlings that are healthy but are not growin. I blame this site..lol (gets me in the mood)... we are just trying to get things done to early. Where a month behind the mainland and impatient. Have a scotch, pick up a stripper nd wait..(im married so u can do that for me to- I do miss picking up strippers..damn,,)


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 8, 2016)

ha ha I hear you Lucky!


----------



## bict (Sep 8, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> I have seeds that wont pop and seedlings that are healthy but are not growin. I blame this site..lol (gets me in the mood)... we are just trying to get things done to early. Where a month behind the mainland and impatient. Have a scotch, pick up a stripper nd wait..(im married so u can do that for me to- I do miss picking up strippers..damn,,)


I had seedlings that didn't pop, and fucked the rest that did haha. We're going well Luke!


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 8, 2016)

Latest order @bict the training day are free replacements


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 8, 2016)

I got you covered bict..u scored a rocklock and training day bonus in yer pack..
Will let u know how many holes to dig shortly


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 8, 2016)

Thats what Im talking about. Good people sharing . We smokers ought to be steering the world where it needs to go. Notice I didnt say running shit as thats not the way....


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 8, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Latest order @bict the training day are free replacements
> View attachment 3775787


Nice catch too @ruby fruit


----------



## bict (Sep 8, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> I got you covered bict..u scored a rocklock and training day bonus in yer pack..
> Will let u know how many holes to dig shortly


Oh rubes, you're too fucking good for me man haha. Mardi grass meet up must happen!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 8, 2016)

bict said:


> Oh rubes, you're too fucking good for me man haha. Mardi grass meet up must happen!


I'll fly over for that shit, bet


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 8, 2016)

bict said:


> Oh rubes, you're too fucking good for me man haha. Mardi grass meet up must happen!


How many is your max ?


----------



## bict (Sep 8, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> How many is your max ?


As in how many I can fit in my space?
Probably 16 if I give em a good amount of root space.


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 8, 2016)

bict said:


> As in how many I can fit in my space?
> Probably 16 if I give em a good amount of root space.


Plan for 16 then but it will be 8 fems and 8 regs...the regs will be 4 bomb strains but 2 of each ive seen 2 from 2 females from these regs so far so u should be 
right and believe me the regs are bombs from a certain cali grower not just freebies from herbies


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 8, 2016)




----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 8, 2016)

@bict fems first pic regs in the second
1x fem
2xregs
17 all up


----------



## bict (Sep 8, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> @bict fems first pic regs in the second
> 1x fem
> 2xregs
> 17 all up


Don't know what look better, the fems or the regs ! Who bred the regs again? Treeman was it? 

Thanks rubes! I'll get digging tomorrow for sures.


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 8, 2016)

bict said:


> Don't know what look better, the fems or the regs ! Who bred the regs again? Treeman was it?
> 
> Thanks rubes! I'll get digging tomorrow for sures.


Treeman it is for sure..
Hopefully the regs hold mostly fems cos if u get an orange or sr71 fem they are bomb top shelf as im smoking them.The diesel himself i dont think he has grown yet and the grandmaster is a proven big yielder..hes looking at 10 units of his grandmaster right now....


----------



## bict (Sep 8, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Treeman it is for sure..
> Hopefully the regs hold mostly fems cos if u get an orange or sr71 fem they are bomb top shelf as im smoking them.The diesel himself i dont think he has grown yet and the grandmaster is a proven big yielder..hes looking at 10 units of his grandmaster right now....


With that sr71 last in my climate? 
Man, looking forward to them. Been saying for ages I wanna try some local riu genetics.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 8, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Treeman it is for sure..
> Hopefully the regs hold mostly fems cos if u get an orange or sr71 fem they are bomb top shelf as im smoking them.The diesel himself i dont think he has grown yet and the grandmaster is a proven big yielder..hes looking at 10 units of his grandmaster right now....


I got all 5 of them in dvd case now germinating, 2 each of Grandmaster Kush, Orange OG, SR71, Alpha Diesel and 1 of the Mad Purps


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 8, 2016)

bict said:


> With that sr71 last in my climate?
> Man, looking forward to them. Been saying for ages I wanna try some local riu genetics.


Ahh forgot bout that it will most likely be the last to finish so that will be a test mine didnt finish till least a 4-5 weeks after the others...theres a chance all the tmb strains may finish after the fems i dunno the orange was on par for your season....can only try if u want


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 8, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I got all 5 of them in dvd case now germinating, 2 each of Grandmaster Kush, Orange OG, SR71, Alpha Diesel and 1 of the Mad Purps


 hope they pop


----------



## bict (Sep 8, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Ahh forgot bout that it will most likely be the last to finish so that will be a test mine didnt finish till least a 4-5 weeks after the others...theres a chance all the tmb strains may finish after the fems i dunno the orange was on par for your season....can only try if u want


I'll just pull a little early if need be man. Allg


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 8, 2016)

bict said:


> I'll just pull a little early if need be man. Allg


It was a plant that i voulda pulled early for gd smoke but less yield but hell i felt like i done it justice its do sticky its not funny..prob the most frosty plant ive EVER grown


----------



## bict (Sep 8, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> It was a plant that i voulda pulled early for gd smoke but less yield but hell i felt like i done it justice its do sticky its not funny..prob the most frosty plant ive EVER grown


Man, I'm getting more excited by the minute. Haha


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 8, 2016)

bict said:


> Man, I'm getting more excited by the minute. Haha


So any of yer seedlings now gonna survive mate ?


----------



## bict (Sep 8, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> So any of yer seedlings now gonna survive mate ?


I'm not sure tbh. They have just gotten more yellow and purple. I really am worried about starting these new seeds because i have no clue why they're going this way.


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 8, 2016)

bict said:


> I'm not sure tbh. They have just gotten more yellow and purple. I really am worried about starting these new seeds because i have no clue why they're going this way.


If ya kill em i wont be pissed it is what it is..honestly if yer worried start half outside naturally ..do wat ya think is right


----------



## bict (Sep 8, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> If ya kill em i wont be pissed it is what it is..honestly if yer worried start half outside naturally ..do wat ya think is right


Problem is I don't know what is right to do haha. I bought some solo cups, just need some rain water. Oh, and go buy some top quality soil.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 8, 2016)

bict said:


> Problem is I don't know what is right to do haha. I bought some solo cups, just need some rain water. Oh, and go buy some top quality soil.


http://www.mandalaseeds.com/Guides/Germination-Guide <Thats a good "guide" actually


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 8, 2016)

Fck now that I look at it, really good guide actually


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 8, 2016)

Gd info vn...i actually experimented with an mk ultra 4 days ago..done to it wat i do to my chilli seeds and it popped above soil within 4 days no pre soak no paper towel etc just soil and small pot placed in a tray and on my heat mat...


----------



## bict (Sep 8, 2016)

Looks good, the seedling care is what I need help with.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Sep 8, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> http://www.mandalaseeds.com/Guides/Germination-Guide <Thats a good "guide" actually


Thats a great guide and the mold article is good to. So is the "globe" guide for strains. Thanks man


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 8, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> Thats a great guide and the mold article is good to. So is the "globe" guide for strains. Thanks man


I dip my chilli seeds in the same hospital grade sterilizer u put baby bottles in to sterilize the seed against fungus and mold when its trying to germinate...


----------



## bict (Sep 9, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> I dip my chilli seeds in the same hospital grade sterilizer u put baby bottles in to sterilize the seed against fungus and mold when its trying to germinate...


Watching the afl rubes? Love seeing hawkthorn lose. Haha


----------



## bobqp (Sep 9, 2016)

bict said:


> Looks good, the seedling care is what I need help with.


I had the same problem with some indica's seedlings my problem turned out to be overwater ing the seedlings. Some strains need more nitrogen or less. I went out to an old patch to grab some grow bags and was surprised to see 23 seedlings in to big grow bags I totally forgot I planted seeds in them 3 weeks ago. Point is sometimes its better to leave them alone and let nature take its course . feel bad your seedlings turned out that way mate. Chin up


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 9, 2016)

bict said:


> Watching the afl rubes? Love seeing hawkthorn lose. Haha


Yeah i picked hawks by 3 lol...won 500 from 40 last nite on the bulldogs


----------



## bict (Sep 9, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Yeah i picked hawks by 3 lol...won 500 from 40 last nite on the bulldogs


Bad luck/congrats haha


----------



## bict (Sep 9, 2016)

The day of the digging of the holes is upon me..


----------



## Lucky Luke (Sep 9, 2016)

bict said:


> The day of the digging of the holes is upon me..


enjoy the mud..


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Sep 9, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Gd info vn...i actually experimented with an mk ultra 4 days ago..done to it wat i do to my chilli seeds and it popped above soil within 4 days no pre soak no paper towel etc just soil and small pot placed in a tray and on my heat mat...


I plant all my seeds in soil now. Just put them pointy end down in a mild soft potting soil and cover with 1/4-1/2 inch of soil. I just soak it then with the water hose, then re-wet it every other day or so. I've had nothing lower than 88% {7 out of 8} germination. 

If going into gallon pots, I add some food to half the soil, then put that in bottom third of pot, mix the two soils, put that in middle third, then straight potting soil with no added food in top third. By the time the roots get down to the food, the plant will be needing a little.

How far I have to carry them determines what size container they go in at planting time. With me working out of a back pack this year, I used a lot of 4" cups.


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 9, 2016)

Larry {the} Gardener said:


> I plant all my seeds in soil now. Just put them pointy end down in a mild soft potting soil and cover with 1/4-1/2 inch of soil. I just soak it then with the water hose, then re-wet it every other day or so. I've had nothing lower than 88% {7 out of 8} germination.
> 
> If going into gallon pots, I add some food to half the soil, then put that in bottom third of pot, mix the two soils, put that in middle third, then straight potting soil with no added food in top third. By the time the roots get down to the food, the plant will be needing a little.
> 
> How far I have to carry them determines what size container they go in at planting time. With me working out of a back pack this year, I used a lot of 4" cups.


Exactly..
Its we the human race are in a rush we forget the natural way


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 9, 2016)

Guess where i am @Vnsmkr ?
Orange og here


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 9, 2016)

I'm drinking local neighborhood beer and smoking home grown weed. 

Viva la Colorado!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 9, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Guess where i am @Vnsmkr ?
> Orange og here
> View attachment 3777132


Beach house. I'd take a picture if I could, but I got a little GB98 x Vortex flowers and Nepalese pressed hash in front of me. My mate was off on trip the other day and tossed me a couple chunks before he left


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 9, 2016)

Fuck your beach house. Closest I get this winter is my fucking hot tub fixed.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Sep 9, 2016)

How far away from the beach do u have to be to call it a beach house? I can see the ocean from my street but its a 10-15 min drive to the beach's.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 9, 2016)

Yeah Im about a 5 minute walk too


----------



## bict (Sep 9, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> How far away from the beach do u have to be to call it a beach house? I can see the ocean from my street but its a 10-15 min drive to the beach's.


I'm the same


----------



## Lucky Luke (Sep 9, 2016)

Enjoy ur digging? Perfect day for it.


----------



## bict (Sep 9, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> Enjoy ur digging? Perfect day for it.


Not started yet. My mate that's meant to help me get the stuff there is sleeping


----------



## bobqp (Sep 9, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Yeah Im about a 5 minute walk too


Same 5 minute walk to beach in front. 5 minute walk to rainforest in back


----------



## bict (Sep 9, 2016)

I


ruby fruit said:


> Guess where i am @Vnsmkr ?
> Orange og here
> View attachment 3777132


Ready to do those regs and wonder woman some justice rubes. 




21 bags of compost, lime, rooster shit and perlite. Just put it over the top of the existing soil to break the pellets down. When I go to plant ill dig the holes, add more lime and perlite.


----------



## bict (Sep 10, 2016)

Took a while getting the stuff up there haha


----------



## bobqp (Sep 10, 2016)

Just had 4 seeded flowering female cookies kush females stolen by another grower . by the looks of it I missed him by about 30 minutes. Fuck I hate growers who rip off other growers


----------



## bict (Sep 10, 2016)

bobqp said:


> Just had 4 seeded flowering female cookies kush females stolen by another grower . by the looks of it I missed him by about 30 minutes. Fuck I hate growers who rip off other growers


Unlucky man, sorry to hear. I'm lucky I'm on private land.


----------



## bobqp (Sep 10, 2016)

I've still got plenty of plants in the forest .just sucks that another grower would rip them out.they we're cookies kush x ghost train haze 1. I think there coming back cause they left 2 c99 females 3 foot tall and 3 weeks into flowering behind.


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 10, 2016)

Im trying to leave something meaningful but im off me tree


----------



## bict (Sep 10, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Im trying to leave something meaningful but im off me tree


Just be you rubes haha


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 10, 2016)

Honestly fuckers if u knew me u would know ive just spewed at midnite...fuck.
Chunky custard


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Sep 10, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Honestly fuckers if u knew me u would know ive just spewed at midnite...fuck.
> Chunky custard


You mean like this ?


----------



## bict (Sep 10, 2016)

Got some seedling mix, Searles brand. Guy at the garden centre said it was the best shit they had.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 10, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> hope they pop


So far, the mad purps didnt pop, 1 of the SR71, & 1 Alpha Diesel. I just barely roughed the edges of them up maybe they are just tough seed casings. The other 6 went into the 1 gallon pots.


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 10, 2016)

Yeah my thoughts too but not giving up yet....


----------



## Lucky Luke (Sep 10, 2016)

bict said:


> Got some seedling mix, Searles brand. Guy at the garden centre said it was the best shit they had.


I had a couple pop yesterday and today, soon as the weather tuned a bit warmer. Seedlings are also looking allot healthier with a bit of warmer weather.


----------



## bict (Sep 10, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> I had a couple pop yesterday and today, soon as the weather tuned a bit warmer. Seedlings are also looking allot healthier with a bit of warmer weather.


I was thinking about starting them outdoors, but its get close to planting.


----------



## bobqp (Sep 11, 2016)

Skunk 1 seedlings in the forest will plant them in the ground next weekend.


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 11, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Yeah my thoughts too but not giving up yet....


more of a hangover post that one ....


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 11, 2016)

bobqp said:


> I've still got plenty of plants in the forest .just sucks that another grower would rip them out.they we're cookies kush x ghost train haze 1. I think there coming back cause they left 2 c99 females 3 foot tall and 3 weeks into flowering behind.


sounds like they were right near you hiding if they left them


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 11, 2016)

bict said:


> I
> Ready to do those regs and wonder woman some justice rubes.
> 
> View attachment 3777248
> ...


awesome man looks great !!


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 11, 2016)

Cured sr71


----------



## bobqp (Sep 11, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> sounds like they were right near you hiding if they left them


Yeh it rained really heavy for about two hours . 20 minutes after it stopped raining I decided to go out and harvest the seeded plants . soil was dry when they pulled out the plants . no true tracks no foot prints so I dug up the 2 c99s and walked them about 500 metres away till I could replant them this morning. Pretty sure I spooked them while they were pulling the plants. Bastards even stole 8 seedlings about 6 inches tall . lost about maybe 500 seeds. Not happy but thats why I only put a handfull if plants in every patch. Still have mother plants of cookies kush at another location so I didn't loose the entire strain. You win sum you lose sum


----------



## Lucky Luke (Sep 11, 2016)

bobqp said:


> Yeh it rained really heavy for about two hours . 20 minutes after it stopped raining I decided to go out and harvest the seeded plants . soil was dry when they pulled out the plants . no true tracks no foot prints so I dug up the 2 c99s and walked them about 500 metres away till I could replant them this morning. Pretty sure I spooked them while they were pulling the plants. Bastards even stole 8 seedlings about 6 inches tall . lost about maybe 500 seeds. Not happy but thats why I only put a handfull if plants in every patch. Still have mother plants of cookies kush at another location so I didn't loose the entire strain. You win sum you lose sum


what fkn kunts


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 11, 2016)

Sorry to hear you got oxygen thieves nearby mate. Stealing plants, thats fuckin bullshit


----------



## bobqp (Sep 11, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Sorry to hear you got oxygen thieves nearby mate. Stealing plants, thats fuckin bullshit


 . yeh it sucks . hopefully they will be the first and last plants to get stolen this year


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 11, 2016)

Yeah I hope so too mate. Where Im from you'd get a 12 gauge in the face then dragged off in the bush. Sorta pisses me off to hear that fuckwits are doing that


----------



## bobqp (Sep 11, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Yeah I hope so too mate. Where Im from you'd get a 12 gauge in the face then dragged off in the bush. Sorta pisses me off to hear that fuckwits are doing that


 yeh up here its rampant with thieves. It wasn't a total loss yesterday . harvested an 18 inch kc33 x aurora indica got about maybe 90 seeds. So I can always use them in back up in the future. Wish I could catch them one day.


----------



## bict (Sep 11, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Cured sr71
> View attachment 3777962


Num num num


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 11, 2016)

bict said:


> Num num num


I 2nd that. I'd eat that right up ruby, literally chew it up. Looks fukn fire!!


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 11, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I 2nd that. I'd eat that right up ruby, literally chew it up. Looks fukn fire!!


Stinky as fuck after the long cure...


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 11, 2016)

Next season ill be aiming to have 2 or 3 plants this size to put outside for a full season grow 
Northern lights from royal queen


----------



## bict (Sep 11, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Next season ill be aiming to have 2 or 3 plants this size to put outside for a full season grow
> Northern lights from royal queen
> View attachment 3777998


You light deping those ones man ?


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 11, 2016)

bict said:


> You light deping those ones man ?


Experimental plant this one...goes out to flower this week as it hits 12 hrs outside...want to see if it stays in flower without revegging or if it needs light dep to finish it.
Its all about timing if its out early enough the idea is that it stays (hopefully) in flower all the way through, it may flower then need to be light depped to finish but thats why im doing it to find out.
Been talking to a exp grower in cali who pulls a spring harvest every year with smaller plants so this is just a trial run to see how it goes no loss if i fuck it up


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 11, 2016)

@757growin ....as above ^^^^^^


----------



## 757growin (Sep 11, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> @757growin ....as above ^^^^^^


Who is this exp grower you talked to in cali. Awesome rubes. I'm sure it will turn out fine for you even if it doesnt!


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 11, 2016)

757growin said:


> Who is this exp grower you talked to in cali. Awesome rubes. I'm sure it will turn out fine for you even if it doesnt!


Michael jordon


----------



## jonnyquest (Sep 11, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Next season ill be aiming to have 2 or 3 plants this size to put outside for a full season grow
> Northern lights from royal queen
> View attachment 3777998


What day does she go outside? I've grown that northern lights years ago, was a good producer which is what I found with most royal queen strains


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Sep 11, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Experimental plant this one...goes out to flower this week as it hits 12 hrs outside...want to see if it stays in flower without revegging or if it needs light dep to finish it.
> Its all about timing if its out early enough the idea is that it stays (hopefully) in flower all the way through, it may flower then need to be light depped to finish but thats why im doing it to find out.
> Been talking to a exp grower in cali who pulls a spring harvest every year with smaller plants so this is just a trial run to see how it goes no loss if i fuck it up


I'm going to try a spring crop this year. I want to chop by the end of March, so I'll start a couple weeks before Christmas. I've been talking it up to the BIL, and we are going to grow a few together. Or at least veg them together. I'll supply the lights and seedlings, and he will supply location and electricity.

But I had to cut some buds off the BST2 because of bud rot, and the hurricane broke a BST1 in half. They both are seeded, and while not really mature, the seeds do look like they would pop. I'm going to try a few of each, and if they come up, I'll have a winter crop as well. I've already scoped out a marsh for a location.


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 11, 2016)

jonnyquest said:


> What day does she go outside? I've grown that northern lights years ago, was a good producer which is what I found with most royal queen strains


I plan on triggering flower in the tent for a few nights from tonite then come friday its outside in the sunny days...we have rain for a few days now


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 11, 2016)

Larry {the} Gardener said:


> I'm going to try a spring crop this year. I want to chop by the end of March, so I'll start a couple weeks before Christmas. I've been talking it up to the BIL, and we are going to grow a few together. Or at least veg them together. I'll supply the lights and seedlings, and he will supply location and electricity.
> 
> But I had to cut some buds off the BST2 because of bud rot, and the hurricane broke a BST1 in half. They both are seeded, and while not really mature, the seeds do look like they would pop. I'm going to try a few of each, and if they come up, I'll have a winter crop as well. I've already scoped out a marsh for a location.


Cool stuff


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 11, 2016)

@757growin should i transfer it into a lager pot the day it goes outside or just leave in the pot now its not big pot at all


----------



## bobqp (Sep 12, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Experimental plant this one...goes out to flower this week as it hits 12 hrs outside...want to see if it stays in flower without revegging or if it needs light dep to finish it.
> Its all about timing if its out early enough the idea is that it stays (hopefully) in flower all the way through, it may flower then need to be light depped to finish but thats why im doing it to find out.
> Been talking to a exp grower in cali who pulls a spring harvest every year with smaller plants so this is just a trial run to see how it goes no loss if i fuck it up


Should go to full harvest. Good luck with the experiment .  here's a pic of one of Mr females I pollinated today if I left her she should of went full flower cycle.


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 12, 2016)

bobqp said:


> Should go to full harvest. Good luck with the experiment .  here's a pic of one of Mr females I pollinated today if I left her she should of went full flower cycle.


Nice


----------



## 757growin (Sep 12, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> @757growin should i transfer it into a lager pot the day it goes outside or just leave in the pot now its not big pot at all


It can only help the yeild imo. If you have the soil go for it. I transplanted all of mine as a put them outside


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 12, 2016)

757growin said:


> It can only help the yeild imo. If you have the soil go for it. I transplanted all of mine as a put them outside


Ive got so much gd soil its not funny 
Ill just throw it into a 15 gallon smart pot in a couple days time and give it some more N for the next 3 weeks before bloom


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 12, 2016)

Put down 2 training days and a rocklock seed to germinate last nite from DNA seeds still havnt chosen final line up for last 2 plants but the main spot (100 gallon hole) is booked by the 707 truthband


----------



## 757growin (Sep 12, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Ive got so much gd soil its not funny
> Ill just throw it into a 15 gallon smart pot in a couple days time and give it some more N for the next 3 weeks before bloom


Probably won't even need to feed it for awhile if it's getting put into more good soil.


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 12, 2016)

757growin said:


> Probably won't even need to feed it for awhile if it's getting put into more good soil.


Gotchya...ill just let it do its thing i havnt fed it yet its in the same soil now


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 12, 2016)

I have enough maxsea left for one plant this yr


----------



## mwooten102 (Sep 12, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Put down 2 training days and a rocklock seed to germinate last nite from DNA seeds still havnt chosen final line up for last 2 plants but the main spot (100 gallon hole) is booked by the 707 truthband


You know big plants of my neighbors ? One of is actually a rocklock. That plant is a beauty and a beast. You're gonna be happy.


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 12, 2016)

mwooten102 said:


> You know big plants of my neighbors ? One of is actually a rocklock. That plant is a beauty and a beast. You're gonna be happy.


Now that is good news i was thinking rocklock may be to small to do outdoors...thanks woot


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 12, 2016)

mwooten102 said:


> You know big plants of my neighbors ? One of is actually a rocklock. That plant is a beauty and a beast. You're gonna be happy.


U got one of these seeds @bict


----------



## bict (Sep 13, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> U got one of these seeds @bict


Looking forward to it


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 13, 2016)

bict said:


> Looking forward to it


the stork is coming


----------



## bict (Sep 13, 2016)

I


ruby fruit said:


> the stork is coming


Bless the stork haha


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 14, 2016)

Both training days germinated within 24 hrs still waiting on the rocklock


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 15, 2016)

Small northern lights plant out for the spring experiment
Im aiming next yr to have at least one plant this size to put in the biggest hole for full season a plant this size put out to get another 4 months veg would have the potential for a 3 lb plant in an area that only gets about 70% sunlight per day


----------



## bobqp (Sep 15, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Small northern lights plant out for the spring experiment
> Im aiming next yr to have at least one plant this size to put in the biggest hole for full season a plant this size put out to get another 4 months veg would have the potential for a 3 lb plant in an area that only gets about 70% sunlight per day
> View attachment 3781175


Nice looking plant


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 15, 2016)

bobqp said:


> Nice looking plant


Yeah i was quite happy with being able to keep it under the T5 until now with just water and gd soil mix....its just had a half strength power feed drink today to perk it up a bit and i potted up from a 3 to a 15 gallon pot prob overkill but now i can see if its worth a bigger spring crop each year or needs a light dep finish


----------



## bobqp (Sep 15, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Yeah i was quite happy with being able to keep it under the T5 until now with just water and gd soil mix....its just had a half strength power feed drink today to perk it up a bit and i potted up from a 3 to a 15 gallon pot prob overkill but now i can see if its worth a bigger spring crop each year or needs a light dep finish


I get between 2 and 3 pounds in spring crops each year. You should definatly try green houses mid winter to maximise growth. I thought it was bullshit when an old grower told me about planting seeds in winter greenhouses to harvest in October. Good luck with the grow.  should have some nice results from that plant


----------



## bict (Sep 15, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Small northern lights plant out for the spring experiment
> Im aiming next yr to have at least one plant this size to put in the biggest hole for full season a plant this size put out to get another 4 months veg would have the potential for a 3 lb plant in an area that only gets about 70% sunlight per day
> View attachment 3781175


Looks good rubes! 
I was hoping to have mine to half that size before I put em outside. Not after my failures haha


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 15, 2016)

bict said:


> Looks good rubes!
> I was hoping to have mine to half that size before I put em outside. Not after my failures haha


don't feel bad my seedlings are not even past the 2 leaf stage I put some outside but brought them back inside after 4 days nothing but cold nights rain and grey skys so they back under the t5..im not bothered it is what it is even if I put seeds down next week im on par with last years not behind


----------



## bict (Sep 15, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> don't feel bad my seedlings are not even past the 2 leaf stage I put some outside but brought them back inside after 4 days nothing but cold nights rain and grey skys so they back under the t5..im not bothered it is what it is even if I put seeds down next week im on par with last years not behind


I'll be slightly behide last year, but hoping the extra sun from the trees I chopped down and putting them in the ground opposed to pots will counter act that. 
I wont be surprised if I have to put them out later then last year too. Its still so cold here!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 15, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> don't feel bad my seedlings are not even past the 2 leaf stage I put some outside but brought them back inside after 4 days nothing but cold nights rain and grey skys so they back under the t5..im not bothered it is what it is even if I put seeds down next week im on par with last years not behind


Yeah I get a couple of good days here then 4 or 5 shitty days right behind so I been bringing shit in and out though when in they aint getting much sun eh. Fucked if I do and fucked if I dont. I expect this rainy season shite to let up soon though so should be happy sailing in another 2-3 weeks as far as growing goes here.


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 15, 2016)

Scientist said 10 years ago we will never get the rains we used to get in the 50s/60s again because of global warming...fuck me if every dam aint full


----------



## bict (Sep 15, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Scientist said 10 years ago we will never get the rains we used to get in the 50s/60s again because of global warming...fuck me if every dam aint full


Same here in TAS, minus the rain, we're getting more bush fires haha.


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 15, 2016)

Finally got some training day seeds that germinated and the rocklock has just cracked it this morning


----------



## bobqp (Sep 15, 2016)

Royal purple kush and small dream machine females both starting to flower. Looking forward to smoking both


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 15, 2016)

bobqp said:


> Royal purple kush and small dream machine females both starting to flower. Looking forward to smoking both


Red tape stick out from a distance ?


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 15, 2016)

Ive seen ppl camo their cages with green and black spray paint blends in well with guerrilla grows


----------



## bobqp (Sep 15, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Finally got some training day seeds that germinated and the rocklock has just cracked it this morning
> View attachment 3781901


There like little children at this stage. So spoilt and loved haha


----------



## bobqp (Sep 15, 2016)

Y


ruby fruit said:


> Red tape stick out from a distance ?


YeH I ran out of green tape. Changenoe colour tomoro. I used to spray paint mesh and grow bags. But it was a total pain in the ass. So now I just buy green string mesh for 4 dollars for 20 metres. Mesh will be pulled off all my plants at end of October to police helicopters won't see it from the air.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 16, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Finally got some training day seeds that germinated and the rocklock has just cracked it this morning
> View attachment 3781901


Yeah some of the karmas are popping soil after day and a half


----------



## bobqp (Sep 17, 2016)

Seeded females. C99 and aurora indica x kc33 x cookies kush


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Sep 17, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Small northern lights plant out for the spring experiment
> Im aiming next yr to have at least one plant this size to put in the biggest hole for full season a plant this size put out to get another 4 months veg would have the potential for a 3 lb plant in an area that only gets about 70% sunlight per day
> View attachment 3781175


Looking good. Good luck with your Spring crop. I had to chop some early from two plants because of hurricane and bud rot. On Thursday I put a few seeds from each in soil for a winter crop. Will do like @Vnsmkr and go natural light from the get go. If I get an ounce or two per plant, I'll be happy. I have a place to veg the spring crop, so they should be bigger.


----------



## bict (Sep 18, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Scientist said 10 years ago we will never get the rains we used to get in the 50s/60s again because of global warming...fuck me if every dam aint full


Care package has arrived rubes and they're all germing atm  thanks!


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 18, 2016)

bict said:


> Care package has arrived rubes and they're all germing atm  thanks!


im glad ..gd work mate

daughter came to visit she asked for a care package to take home...half oz of bubblegum,sr71 and wonder woman mixed will last her another month lol its good that I can keep her away from the dickheads that sell where she lives


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 18, 2016)

im actually gonna germinate a heap more today myself...some seedlings look ok some look shit and id rather have a dozen to pick 3 from knowing another 3 are going elsewhere
the truthband and sour diesel prob look the best at a young 2 leaf stage whereas both my mk ultras and snowbud have bad leaf curl possibly from being in the tent with no fan on..who knows who cares we all soldier on


----------



## bict (Sep 18, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> im actually gonna germinate a heap more today myself...some seedlings look ok some look shit and id rather have a dozen to pick 3 from knowing another 3 are going elsewhere
> the truthband and sour diesel prob look the best at a young 2 leaf stage whereas both my mk ultras and snowbud have bad leaf curl possibly from being in the tent with no fan on..who knows who cares we all soldier on


We're both havin issues this season :/ 
I germed all apart from the sr's. Decided to either save em or plant em somewhere else. Found out I had a 707 seed hidden away and germed that instead. 
Here's hoping good luck to the both of us from now on.


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 18, 2016)

bict said:


> We're both havin issues this season :/
> I germed all apart from the sr's. Decided to either save em or plant em somewhere else. Found out I had a 707 seed hidden away and germed that instead.
> Here's hoping good luck to the both of us from now on.


we will both be ok...all see is a concentrated effort to get things started earlier than normal ...any kick in the guts for the next 4 weeks is STILL easy fixed by throwing the seed in soil outside in optimum conditions.


----------



## bict (Sep 19, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> we will both be ok...all see is a concentrated effort to get things started earlier than normal ...any kick in the guts for the next 4 weeks is STILL easy fixed by throwing the seed in soil outside in optimum conditions.


We will! Good attitude you have rubes. Hoping these babies are germed by Wednesday so we can get shit moving along.


----------



## bict (Sep 19, 2016)

Oh, and those reg seeds are monster big! Biggest seeds I've seen ever haha. Hats off to treemanbuds.


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 19, 2016)

bict said:


> Oh, and those reg seeds are monster big! Biggest seeds I've seen ever haha. Hats off to treemanbuds.


they are aren't they..what bout the alpha diesels holy fuck ...big beans for sure @treemansbuds


----------



## bict (Sep 19, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> they are aren't they..what bout the alpha diesels holy fuck ...big beans for sure @treemansbuds


Looking forward to that orange og and grandmaster Kush for reals


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 19, 2016)

bict said:


> Looking forward to that orange og and grandmaster Kush for reals


Ive tasted the orange og and sr71 so far 
Both bomb...orange tastes like it mixed with good hash when smoked
Sr71 is pure hardcore cough material


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 19, 2016)

bict said:


> We're both havin issues this season :/
> I germed all apart from the sr's. Decided to either save em or plant em somewhere else. Found out I had a 707 seed hidden away and germed that instead.
> Here's hoping good luck to the both of us from now on.


I think if anything its just getting T5 growing right for seedlings distance,airflow if it does get hot etc I have enough germed to pick a top 3 and be happy but im disappointed some of the ones I really want look shit or had trouble germing...


----------



## bict (Sep 19, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> I think if anything its just getting T5 growing right for seedlings distance,airflow if it does get hot etc I have enough germed to pick a top 3 and be happy but im disappointed some of the ones I really want look shit or had trouble germing...


I'm thinking 8 inchs will be a good distance


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 19, 2016)

bict said:


> I'm thinking 8 inchs will be a good distance


Im getting leaf curl on my youngest seedlings i can only think of overwatering 
Or no air flow.I have had no problems with past seedlings but it was during winter and i do know i transplanted quickly when they started to the next size up so today i have put my fan on in the tent and im going to up pot 2 seedlings to see if that solves the problems.
Its weird ive been lucky enough to never have problems until now ....the seedlings started great but by the 2nd week some looked mutated.
I can say i did take them outside in my greenhouse last week for 5 days but then we were forecast heavy 5 day rains i brought them back in....maybe thats the main problem ? I dunno..im not pissed i just dont like failures....


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 19, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Im getting leaf curl on my youngest seedlings i can only think of overwatering
> Or no air flow.I have had no problems with past seedlings but it was during winter and i do know i transplanted quickly when they started to the next size up so today i have put my fan on in the tent and im going to up pot 2 seedlings to see if that solves the problems.
> Its weird ive been lucky enough to never have problems until now ....the seedlings started great but by the 2nd week some looked mutated.
> I can say i did take them outside in my greenhouse last week for 5 days but then we were forecast heavy 5 day rains i brought them back in....maybe thats the main problem ? I dunno..im not pissed i just dont like failures....View attachment 3785004View attachment 3785005View attachment 3785006


maybe they are damping off maybe from too much water, but a combination of stressing a bit. I have had issues during this rainy season getting seedlings started even when I try to start them lately in straight fuken promix inside. I think the gremlins must be fucking with us all . I hear you on not being pissed, just hate failures. Same here, fuck it, sort it, get more going


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 19, 2016)

Ive yanked up more lately @ruby fruit that started looking like shit and when I did pull them up they just hadnt taken off root wise, where as a high percentage anyway, took right to transplant or right to first planting.


----------



## bict (Sep 19, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Im getting leaf curl on my youngest seedlings i can only think of overwatering
> Or no air flow.I have had no problems with past seedlings but it was during winter and i do know i transplanted quickly when they started to the next size up so today i have put my fan on in the tent and im going to up pot 2 seedlings to see if that solves the problems.
> Its weird ive been lucky enough to never have problems until now ....the seedlings started great but by the 2nd week some looked mutated.
> I can say i did take them outside in my greenhouse last week for 5 days but then we were forecast heavy 5 day rains i brought them back in....maybe thats the main problem ? I dunno..im not pissed i just dont like failures....View attachment 3785004View attachment 3785005View attachment 3785006


Looks like overwatering. Seedlings are being cunts to us this season. You gonna pop more?


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 19, 2016)

yeah f


bict said:


> Looks like overwatering. Seedlings are being cunts to us this season. You gonna pop more?


or sure..and I think it was overwatering so im gonna up pot to bigger and go easy on the water....might have been bit impatient with this batch plenty of time I put more in paper towel yesterday


----------



## bict (Sep 19, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> yeah f
> 
> or sure..and I think it was overwatering so im gonna up pot to bigger and go easy on the water....might have been bit impatient with this batch plenty of time I put more in paper towel yesterday


Its easy to be impatient with seedlings. So delicate though


----------



## bict (Sep 19, 2016)

I found the brunnings soil easily compacts and is susceptible to over watering also.


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 19, 2016)

bict said:


> I found the brunnings soil easily compacts and is susceptible to over watering also.


yep I see that to..im throwing my next lot of seeds I normal soil mix just to mix it up a bit ...like I said plenty of time im not pissed one bit
I just done to nice looking 8 week old plants under the T5 ..its just these lot ive had a problem with


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 20, 2016)

problem solved once I up potted these seedlings today I could tell just how waterlogged they were...so yep after all these years I fucked up a batch of seedlings by to much watering...threw a couple out and kept what may be ok will know in a week wether they gonna improve or be thrown..meanwhile im dropping seeds left right and center as back up.
My impatience for an early start cost me some gd quality seeds....least im still 3 weeks in front of last season so I know ill be alright even if new seedlings are put in the ground the same day as last year (oct 8th)


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 20, 2016)

heres a sweet link for seedlings @bict have a read mate all the info is there with pics of the symptons etc
http://www.growweedeasy.com/seedling-problems


----------



## Lucky Luke (Sep 20, 2016)

I just had to cull my biggest seedling..showed some balls...must of been because i tried getting it going to early,

5 seedlings left (4 very small). Ill have to put a few more down this week.

More rain expected......and still getting cold nights with a small frost risk..


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 20, 2016)

if the world ends tomorrow I can take on board I learnt something yesterday lol


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 20, 2016)

if we all gave up after failures we should have weak as piss tattooed on our foreheads
old photos help pic you up again


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 20, 2016)

Nothing succeeds quite like persistence.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Sep 21, 2016)




----------



## majins (Sep 21, 2016)

Whens every one else planning on putting theres out.
Ill be out of space if I put them out end of OCT like last year.


----------



## bobqp (Sep 21, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> yeah f
> 
> or sure..and I think it was overwatering so im gonna up pot to bigger and go easy on the water....might have been bit impatient with this batch plenty of time I put more in paper towel yesterday


I had the same problem about 4 weeks ago . I just gave them a double hit of nitrogen and it brought them back healthy . may also have some dead roots causing dampening. Hopefully they will bounce back also had the same problem with a certain strain all turned out like that now there about 14 inches high strain is called serious 6.


----------



## bobqp (Sep 21, 2016)

Mandala seeds mix nice indica looking plants


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 21, 2016)

majins said:


> Whens every one else planning on putting theres out.
> Ill be out of space if I put them out end of OCT like last year.


mid October latest for me I started some mid sept last year and year before oct 10..both times work ok for me where I am...
as a general rule for me I like to start between sept15 and oct 15 ...still get gd yields even if a seed only gets germinated 1st week of oct no worries


----------



## bict (Sep 21, 2016)

All systems are go!


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 21, 2016)

bict said:


> All systems are go!
> View attachment 3786006


They all show tap roots mate ?


----------



## bict (Sep 21, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> They all show tap roots mate ?


Minus one og orange .


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 21, 2016)

LMMFAO @ruby fruit 02:38 in


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 21, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> LMMFAO @ruby fruit 02:38 in


Oops lol


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 21, 2016)

bict said:


> Minus one og orange .


Awesome ! That cotton candy ive had for 2 yrs in cupboard..done well hope the ww gets a gd start


----------



## bict (Sep 21, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Awesome ! That cotton candy ive had for 2 yrs in cupboard..done well hope the ww gets a gd start


They're all doing well  they've broken the surface and I've removed their helmets


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 21, 2016)

bict said:


> They're all doing well  they've broken the surface and I've removed their helmets


Im to scared to even remove the helmets these days ive seen to many stuck together and not open up properly cos helmets were removed to early...


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 21, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Im to scared to even remove the helmets these days ive seen to many stuck together and not open up properly cos helmets were removed to early...


The birds removed mine for me (along with the cotyledons)


----------



## bict (Sep 21, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Im to scared to even remove the helmets these days ive seen to many stuck together and not open up properly cos helmets were removed to early...


Never had that problem occur  they seem alright, starting to open up more.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Sep 22, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> LMMFAO @ruby fruit 02:38 in


Thats an awesome video..ive watched it 3 times..lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 22, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> Thats an awesome video..ive watched it 3 times..lol


I like watching those boys in the bar. They are entertaining, and that cat in the green suit is funny as fuck


----------



## Lucky Luke (Sep 22, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I like watching those boys in the bar. They are entertaining, and that cat in the green suit is funny as fuck


I like how the "street people" (business men) need the stoners and the stoners need the street people...And how 1/2 the things didnt happen and those that were were late and held in a diff spot. and it was a huge success! lmao


----------



## Lucky Luke (Sep 22, 2016)

I had to do some surgery on one of my seedlings after work. They are under a metal cage but a small bird or something must of got in and landed on the poor thing and bent her (hopefully) back.
Some good old lecky tape and a small stick and hope she (hopefully) survives.

My fridge grow is powering on if no one has checked it out lately (ill update some more picks this weekend if i remember). Looks like it will be a long flowering cycle.

I recon us tassie boys will be able to plant outside next week..what you think Bict?


----------



## Nugachino (Sep 22, 2016)

Just fired up my new cab two days ago. My first indoor grow. And hopefully successful this time round.


----------



## Nugachino (Sep 22, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> LMMFAO @ruby fruit 02:38 in


It's funny because my older sister lives there.


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 22, 2016)

bict said:


> Never had that problem occur  they seem alright, starting to open up more.


Only a couple times ....i couldnt give a fuck at the moment i just dont even wanna touch a helmut im having enough problems keeping seedlings alive at the moment lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 22, 2016)

Dropping 10 more in the morning. With any luck these will actually take off, hopefully


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 22, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Dropping 10 more in the morning. With any luck these will actually take off, hopefully


I started another 5 yest prob drop a few tomorrow without germing first and let go naturally


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 22, 2016)

Yeah these will go straight into 1 gallon pots, Diamonds and Dust from Gage Green. 

"Diamonds & Dust is a mix collection of all our seeds from our outdoor 2013 open pollination in Oakland, CA. The open air crosses were made by allowing our choice males to proliferate naturally. These included landrace and heirloom males/females. All our best mothers and fathers flourished naturally in the sun to produce some of the most exotic seeds we've ever made."


----------



## bict (Sep 22, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Only a couple times ....i couldnt give a fuck at the moment i just dont even wanna touch a helmut im having enough problems keeping seedlings alive at the moment lol


Same haha. 
Here's a pick of the nl x big bud steaming along.


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 22, 2016)

bict said:


> Same haha.
> Here's a pick of the nl x big bud steaming along.
> View attachment 3786794


They the freshest..they were in the last order with training day and rocklock


----------



## Nugachino (Sep 22, 2016)

I'm just doing bagseed for my first indoor run. I really don't know what to pick first. And who from.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 22, 2016)

Well, that's 10 Diamonds and Dust into 1 gallon pots. Looks like its about to piss all fucking day, go figure


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 22, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Well, that's 10 Diamonds and Dust into 1 gallon pots. Looks like its about to piss all fucking day, go figure


Think of all the money you're saving on your water bill.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 22, 2016)

My water bill was about 5 dollars per month so yeah, as funny as that was, its not really, or perhaps Im just in a shitty fucking mood


----------



## Nugachino (Sep 22, 2016)

If it's any consolation Vnsmkr. It's humid as shit here right now. It might only be 17°c. But it's about 64% humidity.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 22, 2016)

Well it didnt piss yet, I'm just in a foul mood from this situation I find myself in. Heat index is 36 and its 80% humidity here atm


----------



## Nugachino (Sep 22, 2016)

Farenheit or Celcius?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 22, 2016)

I'm in South Vietnam. We dont use F and if we did it doesnt get 36F here


----------



## bict (Sep 22, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> I had to do some surgery on one of my seedlings after work. They are under a metal cage but a small bird or something must of got in and landed on the poor thing and bent her (hopefully) back.
> Some good old lecky tape and a small stick and hope she (hopefully) survives.
> 
> My fridge grow is powering on if no one has checked it out lately (ill update some more picks this weekend if i remember). Looks like it will be a long flowering cycle.
> ...


Hey man, only just saw this. I'm gonna plant outside around mid Oct, we're still getting a bit of cold weather. Especially at night ( below 10c).


----------



## Nugachino (Sep 22, 2016)

Ah okay. So you're celcius like us (Straya). Fuck. I wish that kind of weather was here now. Just minus the humidity... Not a big fan of tropical heat. I like the dry heat of deserts.


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 23, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I'm in South Vietnam. We dont use F and if we did it doesnt get 36F here


Hot as balls and just as sticky.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 23, 2016)

Doesnt ever feel sticky here with S. China Sea breeze, but hot, yeah a little


----------



## bobqp (Sep 23, 2016)

Seeded buds starting to swell. And royal purple kush starting to Bud . have a female budding c99 that smells like sherbit lollies. God I can't wait to smoke it such a addictive smell. Nice hot spring so far great rains and hot days


----------



## Lucky Luke (Sep 23, 2016)

bobqp said:


> . Nice hot spring so far great rains and hot days


rub it in why dont ya...lol


----------



## bobqp (Sep 23, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> rub it in why dont ya...lol


 Been lucky over the last 3 years before that we had super cold winters ):


----------



## bobqp (Sep 23, 2016)

Starting to get hot.


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 23, 2016)

What a time of the year to be a fucken aussie...
Sharks in the nrl final,swans in the afl final
Just need the storm and the bulldogs to win today to make for a killer 3 day grand final weekend next week 
Booze weed tits sex and more weed 
I gound out the creator of dr suess died this morning...i said i found out,i didnt realise it was 25 yrs ago


----------



## mwooten102 (Sep 23, 2016)

bobqp said:


> Starting to get hot.


Those are definitely numbers!


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 23, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> What a time of the year to be a fucken aussie...
> Sharks in the nrl final,swans in the afl final
> Just need the storm and the bulldogs to win today to make for a killer 3 day grand final weekend next week
> Booze weed tits sex and more weed
> I gound out the creator of dr suess died this morning...i said i found out,i didnt realise it was 25 yrs ago


Dr Seuss was and remains a personal favorite. 

If I met a fox
Who wears those sox
Who's crib is a box
He fuckin rox
Or I've got the pox


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 23, 2016)

bobqp said:


> Starting to get hot.


What you consider hot and what I consider hot are well different! Hot is 40's, that is not


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 23, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> What you consider hot and what I consider hot are well different! Hot is 40's, that is not


Thats getting warm to me...best thing is temps of 10-12 overnight and days of 22-26 are perfect for our starts outdoors...
I think its gonna be another week and half before we see those temps in my area easy


----------



## bobqp (Sep 23, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> What you consider hot and what I consider hot are well different! Hot is 40's, that is not


 haha that's what I call hot when digging hole in the bush . should of finished them a month ago


----------



## bobqp (Sep 23, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Thats getting warm to me...best thing is temps of 10-12 overnight and days of 22-26 are perfect for our starts outdoors...
> I think its gonna be another week and half before we see those temps in my area easy


 Temps are just getting perfect here . lots of sun perfect for seedlings and plants . hope it starts heating up your way. Looks like its gunna be a good season. Found a spring last year with the most clear cold water running out. Plants love that water


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 23, 2016)

bobqp said:


> haha that's what I call hot when digging hole in the bush . should of finished them a month ago


LMAO for sure


----------



## bobqp (Sep 23, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> LMAO for sure


 replanted 17 fem freebies from attitude seedbank this morning. Finally finished 9 blue og and 8 lemon og . I've heard bad things about blue og but I've for a 2 football female growing in the forest and she stinks so nice big sativa long indica wide leaves. Not going to waste freebie seeds. I'd rather try them out and see how they grow . royal purple kush fem freebies are awesome fast growing really stocky indica's. Love that strain. Dream machine freebies are really slow vegative growing. Black gum freebies from pukkabudz .com are amazing going to have a lot of fun crossing them over og 18 and ghost train. Hope whoever reads this might add to it if there growing or grown free seeds from attitude ,the vault or PukkaBudz.com


----------



## 420GreaseMonkey (Sep 24, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> What you consider hot and what I consider hot are well different! Hot is 40's, that is not


I always laugh when the Kiwi boys I work with complain about 30 degree heat. Im with you, hot is the third day of 40+ and the mattress starts to get hot!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 24, 2016)

420GreaseMonkey said:


> I always laugh when the Kiwi boys I work with complain about 30 degree heat. Im with you, hot is the third day of 40+ and the mattress starts to get hot!


Louisiana summers were hot as fuck and my first trip to India was mid summer working under a fkn metal building, outside temp was 47


----------



## 420GreaseMonkey (Sep 24, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Louisiana summers were hot as fuck and my first trip to India was mid summer working under a fkn metal building, outside temp was 47


That's hot even by my standards! 

It may get stinking hot here but at least it's dry. Can't stand stupid humidity


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 24, 2016)

We are supposed to be a civilized species. If it gets that hot where you live, move! Lol

And bring the girls and the nuk maum with you, lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 24, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> We are supposed to be a civilized species. If it gets that hot where you live, move! Lol
> 
> And bring the girls and the nuk maum with you, lol


Yeah thats up there. I think we hit 40 here but mid - high 30's usually is typical summer.


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 24, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Yeah thats up there. I think we hit 40 here but mid - high 30's usually is typical summer.


40.5C is the all time record high temp for my city. 

And at 20% RH, it's a whole hell of a lot less miserable here than there, I guarantee!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 24, 2016)

who's miserable surrounded by hot viet poontang? not I, I guarantee


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 24, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> who's miserable surrounded by hot viet poontang? not I, I guarantee


You do know how to make me jealous, fucker-


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 24, 2016)

Just stating facts


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 24, 2016)

Hey Tty how did your testing go with that revolution micro setup? Any good?


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 24, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Hey Tty how did your testing go with that revolution micro setup? Any good?


I asked a bit much of it; the circuits weren't designed to strike a recalcitrant old 860W CDM Allstart lamp at the far end of a 15' lamp cord.

It runs the DE lamp it comes with like a boss, though.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 24, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I asked a bit much of it; the circuits weren't designed to strike a recalcitrant old 860W CDM Allstart lamp at the far end of a 15' lamp cord.
> 
> It runs the DE lamp it comes with like a boss, though.


Those DE lamps put off alot of heat?


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 24, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Those DE lamps put off alot of heat?


They all do, yes. If it's HID, its primary emission is heat- you just get some light as a byproduct.


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 24, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> 40.5C is the all time record high temp for my city.
> 
> And at 20% RH, it's a whole hell of a lot less miserable here than there, I guarantee!


An average summers day is 40 for us here ...our mini heatwaves consist of 42-48 for 5 days in a row our big heatwaves consists more of temps between 38-44 for two weeks in a row


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 24, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> An average summers day is 40 for us here ...our mini heatwaves consist of 42-48 for 5 days in a row our big heatwaves consists more of temps between 38-44 for two weeks in a row


Hurry up and die already... Hell itself is cooler than that!


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 24, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Hurry up and die already... Hell itself is cooler than that!


Just dec jan feb lol thank fuck


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 25, 2016)

One of two survivors from the "fucked up 6 " the bunch that got overwatered starting to find its feet again....
Just to much love ya know


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 25, 2016)

And a NL be fantastic if i fluked it and it stays in veg but thats not the plan


----------



## bict (Sep 25, 2016)

Going well here  4th day since broken soil.


----------



## bict (Sep 25, 2016)

Growing their second leaves. Going heaps better in this nee soil/cups.


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 25, 2016)

bict said:


> Going well here  4th day since broken soil.
> View attachment 3789225 View attachment 3789227


I threatened those seeds to germ ok...maybe i blessed them fuck knows


----------



## bict (Sep 25, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> I threatened those seeds to germ ok...maybe i blessed them fuck knows


Haha, good one ya rubes


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 25, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Well, that's 10 Diamonds and Dust into 1 gallon pots. Looks like its about to piss all fucking day, go figure


Monday morning before the sun came up 7/10 so far in 72 hrs or less. I expect the other 3 will be up today - tomorrow. I tossed a piece of chicken wire over the pots (which are just inside the door upstairs, out of any weather for now), so the little birds which are now back from their migration won't eat them.


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 26, 2016)

And heres what overwatering in small pots will do 
Fucken dickhead


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 26, 2016)

On a brighter note my soil i made has a tomato plant in it to test it out in case its to hot but i see no problems here thank fuck
Carry on peanut


----------



## bobqp (Sep 26, 2016)

Was checking my cheese and serious 6 plants this arvo was rubbing the stems enjoying the smells when this stick started banging against the mesh inches from my hand so I had a better look at it and shit myself a black snake was on the other side of the mesh and was trying to bite my hand. Talk about a heart starter haha


----------



## bobqp (Sep 26, 2016)

Hope


ruby fruit said:


> And heres what overwatering in small pots will do
> Fucken dickhead
> View attachment 3790123 View attachment 3790124


Hopefully they bounce back


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 26, 2016)

bobqp said:


> Was checking my cheese and serious 6 plants this arvo was rubbing the stems enjoying the smells when this stick started banging against the mesh inches from my hand so I had a better look at it and shit myself a black snake was on the other side of the mesh and was trying to bite my hand. Talk about a heart starter haha


Poisonous?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 26, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> And heres what overwatering in small pots will do
> Fucken dickhead
> View attachment 3790123 View attachment 3790124


Aye too much rain does the same to young plants, I pulled up 6 day before yesterday that have just been waterlogged their whole life above soil. They looked like shit though they all did have some long tap roots set.


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 26, 2016)

bobqp said:


> Hope
> 
> Hopefully they bounce back


If not all good i have another half dozen starting and bout 4 of them popped above soil today ..im sure ill find a mk ultra,black dog and another good one to do full season.


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 26, 2016)

Fuck snakes bob !


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 26, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Fuck snakes bob !


fukn hate snakes. I 2nd this


----------



## bobqp (Sep 26, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> If not all good i have another half dozen starting and bout 4 of them popped above soil today ..im sure ill find a mk ultra,black dog and another good one to do full season.


Havnt tried those strains so I look forward to your pics throughout the season


----------



## bobqp (Sep 26, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Poisonous?


Yeh big black snake . made my heart pump. At first I thought it was a branch blowing in the wind. Was about 90 minutes away from a hospital so it was one of those lucky situations. Last weekend I was playing with a beautiful carpet snake I found near my other patch. Most poisonous snakes slither away at you approaching but this black snake was mean. Got him with a 9 foot branch then cut his head off with my machete


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 26, 2016)

bobqp said:


> Yeh big black snake . made my heart pump. At first I thought it was a branch blowing in the wind. Was about 90 minutes away from a hospital so it was one of those lucky situations. Last weekend I was playing with a beautiful carpet snake I found near my other patch. Most poisonous snakes slither away at you approaching but this black snake was mean. Got him with a 9 foot branch then cut his head off with my machete


Like cutting the dick off a pedo


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 28, 2016)

Almost hurricane winds and rain.where i am...
So i do the fatherly thing and bring my newly started seedlings in to put in my tent until the weather passes...
Get them in and turn the T5 on ahh sweet i think...

Go to walk out the room and...power failure now
Gotta fucken laugh man


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 28, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Almost hurricane winds and rain.where i am...
> So i do the fatherly thing and bring my newly started seedlings in to put in my tent until the weather passes...
> Get them in and turn the T5 on ahh sweet i think...
> 
> ...


They be ok for a day or 2 . yep that sounds my luck as well


----------



## bict (Sep 28, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Almost hurricane winds and rain.where i am...
> So i do the fatherly thing and bring my newly started seedlings in to put in my tent until the weather passes...
> Get them in and turn the T5 on ahh sweet i think...
> 
> ...


Was literally about to ask how you doing rubes. Just saw the news, whole of sa has lost power man.


----------



## bict (Sep 28, 2016)

Feel a little bad about updating since rubes has lost power, but here are some photos. 

Group shot of em:

 

This is the nl x big bud boosting along. Most of them are at this stage or slightly behide: 

Only one that is lugging behide is the dream machine. To be fair to her, she started out very small and has been showing consistent growth:


----------



## bict (Sep 28, 2016)

Oh yeah, 8 days since planting. Have had em on 24/7 since planting but have changed to 18/6.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 28, 2016)

hahahaha, for the women in your life
http://www.motorfun.biz/bicycle.html


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 28, 2016)

Dont feel bad 
We cooked a bbq boiled water for a cuppa snd gone to bed to fuck

Could be a lot of births next may


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 28, 2016)

bict said:


> Feel a little bad about updating since rubes has lost power, but here are some photos.
> 
> Group shot of em:
> 
> ...


Great work man


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 28, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Dont feel bad
> We cooked a bbq boiled water for a cuppa snd gone to bed to fuck
> 
> Could be a lot of births next may


Well Im glad someone is doing some fucking cause it sure aint me over here. Getting fucked yes, doing any fucking, no


----------



## bict (Sep 28, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Great work man


Thanks rubes. Hoping these regs are females, they're going off.


----------



## bict (Sep 28, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Well Im glad someone is doing some fucking cause it sure aint me over here. Getting fucked yes, doing any fucking, no


Ain't that the truth. I'm getting fucked by assignments atm


----------



## freemandrake (Sep 28, 2016)

fucking seeds from the internet didn't crack and im pissed! i emailed them they said it was likely due to storage conditions and they will throw a couple extra freebies in next order, i told them to stick it. 
my seeds were stored in the same jar and all my other popped no problems.
not a great start to the season, but ill see it through


----------



## bict (Sep 28, 2016)

freemandrake said:


> fucking seeds from the internet didn't crack and im pissed! i emailed them they said it was likely due to storage conditions and they will throw a couple extra freebies in next order, i told them to stick it.
> my seeds were stored in the same jar and all my other popped no problems.
> not a great start to the season, but ill see it through


All us Aussies have had a shit start this season.


----------



## freemandrake (Sep 28, 2016)

bict said:


> All us Aussies have had a shit start this season.


still early days brother.


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 28, 2016)

freemandrake said:


> still early days brother.


Aye, and if at first you don't succeed...

Get another beer.


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 28, 2016)

freemandrake said:


> fucking seeds from the internet didn't crack and im pissed! i emailed them they said it was likely due to storage conditions and they will throw a couple extra freebies in next order, i told them to stick it.
> my seeds were stored in the same jar and all my other popped no problems.
> not a great start to the season, but ill see it through


I had a lot of non germ seeds from dna this year ffs the most expensive ones


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 28, 2016)

freemandrake said:


> still early days brother.


Very early im still almost 2 weeks away from when i just make sure i have seedlings with 2 sets of leaves


----------



## bobqp (Sep 29, 2016)

Hah


ruby suck said:


> Almost hurricane winds and rain.where i am...
> So i do the fatherly thing and bring my newly started seedlings in to put in my tent until the weather passes...
> Get them in and turn the T5 on ahh sweet i think...
> 
> ...


HahaHahaha fuck that sucks


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 29, 2016)

So 24 hrs later we have the babies under the T5 asking wtf happened lol
The smaller ones have just popped this week the bigger one is a mk ultra that survived the overwatering from 2 weeks ago.
Will know my final 3 in the next week or so and any remaining ones have a place to go to for outdoor season as well


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 29, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> So 24 hrs later we have the babies under the T5 asking wtf happened lol
> The smaller ones have just popped this week the bigger one is a mk ultra that survived the overwatering from 2 weeks ago.
> Will know my final 3 in the next week or so and any remaining ones have a place to go to for outdoor season as well
> View attachment 3792590


Yeah I had a couple of those in the last few months due to rainy season. Least you got power back huh. Hows the weather there now?


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 29, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Yeah I had a couple of those in the last few months due to rainy season. Least you got power back huh. Hows the weather there now?


Warnings to leave area fue to flooding
120-140 winds and tides already one metre higher than the highest tide of the year...4 hrs before high tide is due 
Wooyeah


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 29, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Warnings to leave area fue to flooding
> 120-140 winds and tides already one metre higher than the highest tide of the year...4 hrs before high tide is due
> Wooyeah


Shit thats some wind eh. Do you live on the coast? I thought you were inland?


----------



## Lucky Luke (Sep 29, 2016)

Stay safe rubes. Heard its bad there.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Sep 29, 2016)

https://www.google.com.au/search?q=homer+simpson+work+gif&tbm=isch&tbs=simg:CAQSlQEJ7SplAUH-9nUaiQELEKjU2AQaAggHDAsQsIynCBpiCmAIAxIo_1Rb-FoIXmhHJHvIIoBelF6MXxx6KPaw1qzXxM7QpoyOkKYs9pz2IPRowUYT6t6hsk-7VIKnatU4r7aTqMS2WTJpryqQmaL8ui-w_1AlivhTnTpYdz5tbHMQDjIAQMCxCOrv4IGgoKCAgBEgSjKv_1ADA&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwiA0ZarmLTPAhVGKJQKHYg8C7cQwg4IGigA&biw=1366&bih=662#imgrc=MamQF-TOa78vzM:


----------



## bict (Sep 29, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> Stay safe rubes. Heard its bad there.


Indeed, don't die.


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 29, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Shit thats some wind eh. Do you live on the coast? I thought you were inland?


Im good..lets say im only a 3 min car drive and then a 25 min boat cruise to waters as deep as 90 ft


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 29, 2016)

bict said:


> Indeed, don't die.


Im saying its the end of the world lol


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 29, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> Stay safe rubes. Heard its bad there.


We never get tornados and we had two small ones cool shit


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 29, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> https://www.google.com.au/search?q=homer+simpson+work+gif&tbm=isch&tbs=simg:CAQSlQEJ7SplAUH-9nUaiQELEKjU2AQaAggHDAsQsIynCBpiCmAIAxIo_1Rb-FoIXmhHJHvIIoBelF6MXxx6KPaw1qzXxM7QpoyOkKYs9pz2IPRowUYT6t6hsk-7VIKnatU4r7aTqMS2WTJpryqQmaL8ui-w_1AlivhTnTpYdz5tbHMQDjIAQMCxCOrv4IGgoKCAgBEgSjKv_1ADA&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwiA0ZarmLTPAhVGKJQKHYg8C7cQwg4IGigA&biw=1366&bih=662#imgrc=MamQF-TOa78vzM:


Ironic that we sold everything off and then whinge when a utility gets cut out for 24 plus hours...humans are a soft fickle lot these days.
Hell all my son was worried about was his glass bong arriving safely


----------



## bict (Sep 29, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Ironic that we sold everything off and then whinge when a utility gets cut out for 24 plus hours...humans are a soft fickle lot these days.
> Hell all my son was worried about was his glass bong arriving safely


Dude knows whats up haha


----------



## bict (Sep 29, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Ironic that we sold everything off and then whinge when a utility gets cut out for 24 plus hours...humans are a soft fickle lot these days.
> Hell all my son was worried about was his glass bong arriving safely


Oh yeah rubes, you know how I said one of the orange og didn't germ? I left it in a cup of water and it cracked  took a while, but it did.


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 29, 2016)

bict said:


> Oh yeah rubes, you know how I said one of the orange og didn't germ? I left it in a cup of water and it cracked  took a while, but it did.


Cool shit so everything germed even the 2 yr old cotton candy ?


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 29, 2016)

While some may go to long for your season your gonna get some gems in those seeds.
Treeman said the orange og has a strike rate of 90% in regards to the orange being fems


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 29, 2016)

@bict the training day and rocklock sprouted above soil ? Felt like i couldnt germ bout 8 of those bastards i think i wasted now ive just lut some in to let go naturally in there own time with no presoak


----------



## bict (Sep 29, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Cool shit so everything germed even the 2 yr old cotton candy ?


The cotton candy is boosting, in to growing their 3rd set of leaves.


----------



## bict (Sep 29, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> @bict the training day and rocklock sprouted above soil ? Felt like i couldnt germ bout 8 of those bastards i think i wasted now ive just lut some in to let go naturally in there own time with no presoak


Both are growing fine, nothing special, but growing good.


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 29, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Warnings to leave area fue to flooding
> 120-140 winds and tides already one metre higher than the highest tide of the year...4 hrs before high tide is due
> Wooyeah


When I was 6 years old, we flew into Darwin on one of the first flights after Typhoon Annie.

I remember drifts of debris easily 15ft high... made of shredded homes and furniture.

Stay safe, mate.


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 29, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> When I was 6 years old, we flew into Darwin on one of the first flights after Typhoon Annie.
> 
> I remember drifts of debris easily 15ft high... made of shredded homes and furniture.
> 
> Stay safe, mate.


Cheers bro ..all gd the worst is past us


----------



## Lucky Luke (Sep 29, 2016)

fkr..down to two in my fridge....had one decide to become a trannie.


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 29, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> fkr..down to two in my fridge....had one decide to become a trannie.


Bastard ...or bitch 
Caitlyn jenner


----------



## bict (Sep 29, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> fkr..down to two in my fridge....had one decide to become a trannie.


Unlucky man.


----------



## bict (Sep 29, 2016)

Look how much she's grown in 2 days  she's my prize atm
Nl x bb


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 30, 2016)

bict said:


> Look how much she's grown in 2 days  she's my prize atm
> Nl x bb
> View attachment 3793362


its almost looking like the phenol I moved onto the indoor to be a mum for half a dozen clones when ready.....hell I might even pop another one see if she likes outdoor


----------



## bict (Sep 30, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> its almost looking like the phenol I moved onto the indoor to be a mum for half a dozen clones when ready.....hell I might even pop another one see if she likes outdoor


Looking forward to her  world of seeds are great !


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 30, 2016)

bict said:


> Looking forward to her  world of seeds are great !


Strawberry blue was a gd one 2 yrs ago from wos...got nearly half lb of only a 15 gallon pot


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 30, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Strawberry blue was a gd one 2 yrs ago from wos...got nearly half lb of only a 15 gallon pot


I remember that plant


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 1, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I remember that plant


U sure do...quite nice actually i have a fresh seed of it from last order.
I like how the buds branch of into thick 10 cone nuggets with a gap between each.
Maybe actually not a bad strain for mold prone areas even tho its sativa dom i think


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 1, 2016)

No words needed....


----------



## bict (Oct 1, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> No words needed....
> 
> 
> View attachment 3794399


They went well. Helped that the swans played like shit, nothing like they were against Geelong. 

Now, onto more important things
.. The nrl grand final! Come on sharks!


----------



## bobqp (Oct 1, 2016)

Anyone having problems with early flowering seedlings this year . ? I'm only having problems with 3 varieties out of 12 . skunk 1 ,cinderella99 and Tahoe og . all other strains are powering on between 12 and 24 inches . but these other 3 strains are in full flower cycle. Would of liked a full season out of them .but I'll just throw another 30 seeds in to make up for them .


----------



## DJ blue dog (Oct 1, 2016)

bict said:


> They went well. Helped that the swans played like shit, nothing like they were against Geelong.
> 
> Now, onto more important things
> .. The nrl grand final! Come on sharks!


Go the storm.
Send Ennis and Gallen out as losers I say.
Either way it will be a good game.
Shame the Cowboys aren't there though


----------



## bict (Oct 1, 2016)

DJ blue dog said:


> Go the storm.
> Send Ennis and Gallen out as losers I say.
> Either way it will be a good game.
> Shame the Cowboys aren't there though


Shame the rabbits aren't there. I'm going for the sharks.


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 2, 2016)

Fuck the sharks...they cost me a 500 buck profit on a 20 buck wager


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 2, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Fuck the sharks...they cost me a 500 buck profit on a 20 buck wager


thats why its called gambling .


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 2, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> thats why its called gambling .


I prefer gambling in ways where I can influence the outcome. I find it much more personally rewarding.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 2, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I prefer gambling in ways where I can influence the outcome. I find it much more personally rewarding.


Same here. I lived in Shreveport - Bossier when the riverboat casinos opened up so have done enough of the other kind and lost enough there. Never was into sports gambling though I watched friends pay the books more often than not.


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 2, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Same here. I lived in Shreveport - Bossier when the riverboat casinos opened up so have done enough of the other kind and lost enough there. Never was into sports gambling though I watched friends pay the books more often than not.


Starting a business is a BIG gamble. However, it's one in which creativity, diligence and plain old hard work can definitely influence the results in my favor. 

The only thing I like to do at a casino is eat.


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 2, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I prefer gambling in ways where I can influence the outcome. I find it much more personally rewarding.


Thats called corruption


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 2, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Starting a business is a BIG gamble. However, it's one in which creativity, diligence and plain old hard work can definitely influence the results in my favor.
> 
> The only thing I like to do at a casino is eat.


Thats called life


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 2, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Thats called corruption


No, it's called knowing how to bet. See my next post.


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 2, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Thats called life


...except that most people never step up and spin the wheel. Most will get a stable job and not step up. If they want to take a chance, then they go into a casino and gamble their retirement away.

Business is a gamble, but it's legitimate.


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 2, 2016)

I could argue this all day but i see your point
There are those content and there are those who challenge themselves to aspire for a better life and actively do something about it
Im like you i like gambling with the odds in my favour that i have some control over


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 2, 2016)

At the moment the seedlings i have that look good are mk ultra,black dog,sour kush and pakistan valley plus a seedling i lost the name tag on stoner style.
My sour diesel and 707 truthband are still struggling but slowly coming good after over watering while i just dont seem to be having luck with training day and rocklock seeds for some reason.
I have enough variety to pick 3 gd strains to grow out and move 2 to another home


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 2, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> I could argue this all day but i see your point
> There are those content and there are those who challenge themselves to aspire for a better life and actively do something about it
> Im like you i like gambling with the odds in my favour that i have some control over


Well stop giving those 20 pieces to the bookies then lmao. Thats zero control unless you got some teams in your pocket


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 2, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Well stop giving those 20 pieces to the bookies then lmao. Thats zero control unless you got some teams in your pocket


Lol im doing ok prob outlayed 400 over last 3 months for a 2k return
Could be better but im in front cant complain 
Finally got gd temps and weather coming this week


----------



## bobqp (Oct 2, 2016)

Replaced the mesh with some spray painted one . will pollinate the royal purple kush and small dream machine beside it. Third pic is another dream machine flowering beside a vegative fem sour lemon og. Not Impressed with dream machines growth or bulk.might cross it with a bush male to bulk up buds for next season. Last pic is bush seedlings crossed with a Tahoe og male.


----------



## bict (Oct 2, 2016)

Two weeks tomorrow (13 days from planting) . You must of blessed these seeds rubes


----------



## bict (Oct 2, 2016)

Dream machine is going very slow for some reason.


----------



## bobqp (Oct 2, 2016)

bict said:


> Two weeks tomorrow (13 days from planting) . You must of blessed these seeds rubes
> View attachment 3795765


Nice strong seedlings. All the same strain ?


----------



## bobqp (Oct 2, 2016)

bict said:


> Dream machine is going very slow for some reason.


Dream machine is a slow grower. But the buds smell great.


----------



## bict (Oct 2, 2016)

bobqp said:


> Nice strong seedlings. All the same strain ?


Nope, ruby gave me a great mixture. 
Those are the fems. It won't let me upload the regs. Strawberry blue is replaced by nl x big bud. 

 

Regs are bred by the riu user treemanbud. 

- grand master kush
- orange og
- alpha diseal


----------



## bobqp (Oct 2, 2016)

bict said:


> Nope, ruby gave me a great mixture.
> Those are the fems. It won't let me upload the regs. Strawberry blue is replaced by nl x big bud.
> 
> View attachment 3795772
> ...


Looks like ruby done you a great favour  very nice strains. Hopefully you will cross them and make some unique strains for yourself. I'll upload a pic of my mother dream machine soon so you can get an idea how they look


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 2, 2016)

I grew dream machine last season and while i couldnt give it much water in the guerrilla spot it was in it disappointed me in terms of hard buds .
Smelt great and seen it done really well indoors very hard to trim outdoor wise


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 2, 2016)

bict said:


> Two weeks tomorrow (13 days from planting) . You must of blessed these seeds rubes
> View attachment 3795765


How good do those look buddy !
We both back on track
I didnt bless them i threatened them


----------



## bict (Oct 2, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> How good do those look buddy !
> We both back on track
> I didnt bless them i threatened them


Fucking ae we are rubes. Couldn't of done it without your generosity. Your a good man rubes. 

You did something haha


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 2, 2016)

bict said:


> Fucking ae we are rubes. Couldn't of done it without your generosity. Your a good man rubes.
> 
> You did something haha


Its all about karma bro


----------



## bict (Oct 2, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Its all about karma bro


That it is man.


----------



## bobqp (Oct 2, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> I grew dream machine last season and while i couldnt give it much water in the guerrilla spot it was in it disappointed me in terms of hard buds .
> Smelt great and seen it done really well indoors very hard to trim outdoor wise


Yeh I've heard that as well. Seems to do good indoors . but needs buds bulked up. If only my bush plants had the THC that these top strains have. My bush plants have massive rockhard buds but only about 13 percent THC. I still cross them with Amsterdam strains hoping to make the strain more potent. Hopefully the green crack and blue dream will be better bulk yielding strains.


----------



## bict (Oct 2, 2016)

My dream machine is just going slow for some reason. Only starting its second leaves while the others are on there 3rd and 4th sets. 

Might give the others a 1/4 strength of fert in the next two days.


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 2, 2016)

bobqp said:


> Yeh I've heard that as well. Seems to do good indoors . but needs buds bulked up. If only my bush plants had the THC that these top strains have. My bush plants have massive rockhard buds but only about 13 percent THC. I still cross them with Amsterdam strains hoping to make the strain more potent. Hopefully the green crack and blue dream will be better bulk yielding strains.


Wonder woman from nirvana seeds is hugely yielding and im guessing a mid high thc range 14-16% 
One of my all time favs for a hybrid


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 2, 2016)

bict said:


> My dream machine is just going slow for some reason. Only starting its second leaves while the others are on there 3rd and 4th sets.
> 
> Might give the others a 1/4 strength of fert in the next two days.


Dont burn those fuckers if they dont need it yet bro they are going so well id only exp with a drink of ferts on the dream machine lol
I have a feeling treemans seeds u got will all be fem to


----------



## bict (Oct 2, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Dont burn those fuckers if they dont need it yet bro they are going so well id only exp with a drink of ferts on the dream machine lol
> I have a feeling treemans seeds u got will all be fem to


I'll try not to  may wait another 5 days or so. 

Food would kill that dream machine haha, so little. 

I hope so, was thinking of giving the fens more root room than the regs. Might group the regs a little closer to each other.


----------



## bobqp (Oct 3, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Wonder woman from nirvana seeds is hugely yielding and im guessing a mid high thc range 14-16%
> One of my all time favs for a hybrid


I ordered wonder woman last week along with some more aurora indica's and money makers. Hopefully the police won't find my crops this year. Last year I lost 45 plants to police helicopters and 52 to rippers left me with 34 females harvested.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 3, 2016)

Plants dont require ferts, if even then, until at least a month old. Mine dont get any sort of anything but water until they start popping out preflowers indicating sex (and that may be 6 weeks on)


----------



## bobqp (Oct 3, 2016)

Dream machine mother. Transplanting outdoors tomorrow morning due to slow vegative growth. Will cross it with a tnr male to make faster growth.


----------



## bict (Oct 3, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Plants dont require ferts, if even then, until at least a month old. Mine dont get any sort of anything but water until they start popping out preflowers indicating sex (and that may be 6 weeks on)


Sweet. I'll leave em be


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 3, 2016)

bict said:


> Sweet. I'll leave em be


Just my 2c i generally dont give them anything till at least 4 sets of proper leaves high but some ppl do
I still wouldnt give this blue dream anything for another 4 weeks even after it goes into the ground tomorrow


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 3, 2016)

Yeah I usually wait until the plants tell me (which happens to be around pre flower time). I have done earlier as well, but usually then I got burnt tips pretty fast indicating they really didnt need that food.


----------



## bict (Oct 3, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Just my 2c i generally dont give them anything till at least 4 sets of proper leaves high but some ppl do
> I still wouldnt give this blue dream anything for another 4 weeks even after it goes into the ground tomorrow
> View attachment 3795857


You already planting rubes? Thought you were waiting a while?


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 3, 2016)

This is the blue dream i have somewhere else but yeah all good to plant warm temps for a week starting at 21 and peaking at 31 in 5 days
Mine the temps are gd ill throw em outside to grow a bit bigger then final transplant
Im not waiting in size just optimum conditions


----------



## bict (Oct 3, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> This is the blue dream i have somewhere else but yeah all good to plant warm temps for a week starting at 21 and peaking at 31 in 5 days
> Mine the temps are gd ill throw em outside to grow a bit bigger then final transplant
> Im not waiting in size just optimum conditions


I'm just waiting for good weather. Night temps see still as low as 6c : \


----------



## bict (Oct 3, 2016)

Realized that I had an auto freebie lying about so I swapped it for a clone  
11th fem - introducing diseal dipped cookies.


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 3, 2016)

bict said:


> I'm just waiting for good weather. Night temps see still as low as 6c : \


Just checked ours we got 10-16 the next week night temps


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 3, 2016)

bict said:


> Realized that I had an auto freebie lying about so I swapped it for a clone
> 11th fem - introducing diseal dipped cookies. Shitty looking clone, but should do the trick.
> View attachment 3795890


Nice work mate


----------



## bict (Oct 3, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Just checked ours we got 10-16 the next week night temps


Solid temps. Taking a little longer than last year to warm up.


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 3, 2016)

bict said:


> Solid temps. Taking a little longer than last year to warm up.


Yeah not wrong last year was awesome sept was warm


----------



## bobqp (Oct 3, 2016)

Temps are stable now. Night time temps are humid . seedlings and plants are going crazy been watering them from the natural spring. Seeded Kc33 female should be harvested in 2 weeks . Tahoe og and tnr females should be harvested in 3 weeks c99 about 4 weeks and pollinated another c99 and dutch kush females yesterday. If they don't get stolen should end up with over a thousand seeds for breeding and giving away. Also have tangie female which is about 3 weeks into seed and has the most unique smell I've ever incountered. Last year I done a second planting at end of October and plants reached between 4 and 8 foot tall. Sweet sativa an old school sativa strain from this area goes crazy in this heat have 20 seedlings of that in the valleys. Going to be a big job again this year keeping up with water .


----------



## bict (Oct 3, 2016)

The room is starting to smell quite nice haha. 2 weeks today since planting. Swear they grow over night.


----------



## bict (Oct 3, 2016)

Hopefully they can last in those cups till the 16th ish


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 4, 2016)

bict said:


> Hopefully they can last in those cups till the 16th ish


They will brother just dont over water them


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 4, 2016)

And dont forget to give those gmk and orange a little room cos they will grow big if put in the ground


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 4, 2016)

Im indica heavy in the 3 i want to keep may start a cannalope kush which is sativa dom yet 
My gth never took


----------



## bict (Oct 4, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> They will brother just dont over water them


Watering every 3 days


----------



## bict (Oct 4, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Im indica heavy in the 3 i want to keep may start a cannalope kush which is sativa dom yet
> My gth never took


Gth?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 4, 2016)

Ghost Train Haze I think


----------



## bobqp (Oct 4, 2016)

Mandala seeds mix growing nicely now. Was told they we're a sativa mix but looking at the plants they have quite a fair bit of indica in them.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 4, 2016)

Good looking seedlings bict


----------



## bict (Oct 4, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Good looking seedlings bict


Thanks man. I'm putting the other batches down to soil/water.


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 4, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Ghost Train Haze I think


Yep ghost train haze one of two seeds i had from last year at the farm
It grew 7 ft sativa dom and yielded over a lb just beatiful golf ball size buds


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 4, 2016)

bict said:


> Thanks man. I'm putting the other batches down to soil/water.


Im.putting them down to wiping my wifes juice on each one the new seeds


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 4, 2016)

Wait till u see the wonder woman grow if u have the indica dom pheno


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 4, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Im.putting them down to wiping my wifes juice on each one the new seeds


LMAO trying to get my wife to do that trick would be like trying to pull her fucking teeth out


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 4, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> LMAO trying to get my wife to do that trick would be like trying to pull her fucking teeth out


Lol mines a dirty horny one..before and after kids i should be grateful


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 4, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> LMAO trying to get my wife to do that trick would be like trying to pull her fucking teeth out


I had her sitting there naked packing bicts beans ...kinda half anyway lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 4, 2016)

I am envious mate. Last few months have taken a real toll here. And even though shit is coming up we are on the verge of losing what we do have here. Fucking shit days and sleepless nights


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 4, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I am envious mate. Last few months have taken a real toll here. And even though shit is coming up we are on the verge of losing what we do have here. Fucking shit days and sleepless nights


It takes it toll on any couple mate if its financial been there 20 yrs ago..i was a cunt and she had one..go figure


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 4, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I am envious mate. Last few months have taken a real toll here. And even though shit is coming up we are on the verge of losing what we do have here. Fucking shit days and sleepless nights


Dont forget to be nice to her once in a while.....somehow
It will make yas stronger than ever when the going is good again mate


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 4, 2016)

Yeah this whole thing of being put on the street with no place to go kinda makes people uptight ya know what I mean. And not a fucking thing I can do. Feels pretty fucking helpless chief


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 4, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Yeah this whole thing of being put on the street with no place to go kinda makes people uptight ya know what I mean. And not a fucking thing I can do. Feels pretty fucking helpless chief


Totally fucking understood mate
If u ever need somewhere ill accommodate ya all..not sure bout a mother in law in the deal tho lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 4, 2016)

Got offered some work and can't pay the taxes on free fucking airmiles to get myself there. Its like someone is standing on my fucking head mate.


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 4, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Got offered some work and can't pay the taxes on free fucking airmiles to get myself there. Its like someone is standing on my fucking head mate.


Wat r the taxes worth


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 4, 2016)

350 bones. Alot of good airmiles do to a broke dick motherfucker eh. Fucking useless to say the least


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 4, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> 350 bones. Alot of good airmiles do to a broke dick motherfucker eh. Fucking useless to say the least


Not wrong


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 4, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Not wrong


Does my fucking head in. Pretty fucking pish my friend


----------



## bict (Oct 6, 2016)

Update: Going well over here, on the home stretch to outside. 
 

The dominant nl x bb: 


 

Think I may have the indica dominant wonder woman rubes :

 

Dream machine catching up slowly:


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 6, 2016)

bict said:


> Update: Going well over here, on the home stretch to outside.
> View attachment 3798608
> 
> The dominant nl x bb:
> ...


Looks exactly like the indica dom wonder womanni had...top that bitch a few times bro she will yield biiiig !!


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 6, 2016)

They are looking fantastic


----------



## bict (Oct 6, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Looks exactly like the indica dom wonder womanni had...top that bitch a few times bro she will yield biiiig !!


That's the goal man! 


ruby fruit said:


> They are looking fantastic


Thanks bro. Couldn't of done it without ya.


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 6, 2016)

Wat liquid ferts u usung this year mate ?
First year i used maxigrow/bloom soluble ferts and gogo juice 
Second yr i used maxsea and powerfeed on the wonder woman


----------



## bict (Oct 6, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Wat liquid ferts u usung this year mate ?
> First year i used maxigrow/bloom soluble ferts and gogo juice
> Second yr i used maxsea and powerfeed on the wonder woman


I'm hoping the soil will provide most of the nutes.if not, topdress feeding with chicken shit and power feed  I'm looking osconate in it too.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 6, 2016)

That osmocote one works good from what _Ive heard_. Thats the one you're talking about bict?


----------



## bict (Oct 6, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> That osmocote one works good from what _Ive heard_. Thats the one you're talking about bict?


Yeah man, sorry misspelt. I'm using that and chicken shit pelleted.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 6, 2016)

No worries, thought I knew what you were talking about. Yeah should be a fine mix


----------



## bobqp (Oct 7, 2016)

Blue og females growing in razor grass


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 7, 2016)

Osmocote has been around since i was a bubba...but it works.
I see theres a new neutrog chicken pelleted fert now $15 for a 20 kilo bag


----------



## bict (Oct 7, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Osmocote has been around since i was a bubba...but it works.
> I see theres a new neutrog chicken pelleted fert now $15 for a 20 kilo bag


That's what I'm using. That guy who grew those two big plants in wa used it


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 7, 2016)

bict said:


> That's what I'm using. That guy who grew those two big plants in wa used it


I pick up 2 bags of it this weekend


----------



## Lucky Luke (Oct 7, 2016)

My seasons sagas continue...

I just went and checked on some seedlings i have out the back to find that the oldest and most advanced one, one that had already been topped, has been gang raped by slugs or some other slimy fkr during the week of rain we just had. Thing is 3/4 dead...
Im so over this weather.

I just put a Midweek Song Ice seed down and also one of my Australia Blue variants (which im running short on seeds of..)

Lets hope this weather gets on track fast for all us Southern Aussie legends and with it a turn of luck for Vmsmkr.

And Go Holden on Sunday at Bathurst!!


----------



## bobqp (Oct 7, 2016)

Female purple indica x aurora indica female halfway through seeding .and 2 mobydick xxl female seedlings and 1 auto ultimate female seedling and 1 male sour lemon og kush male. Now havt to water every 3 days now using powerfeed 1/4 strength every 3 days.


----------



## bict (Oct 8, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> My seasons sagas continue...
> 
> I just went and checked on some seedlings i have out the back to find that the oldest and most advanced one, one that had already been topped, has been gang raped by slugs or some other slimy fkr during the week of rain we just had. Thing is 3/4 dead...
> Im so over this weather.
> ...


We'll be allg Luke. Just gotta battle through.


----------



## bobqp (Oct 8, 2016)

Outdoor bush strain sweet sativa seedlings a week before being transplanted.second pic 1 male mandala plant 1 male cheese plant ,and the females are serious 6 ,cheese and aurora indica all plants are flowering seeds we're planted outdoors. Having problems with overseas strains this year flowrering when rwaching about 6 inches tall.All Aussie bush strains are going great. Last pic is seeded female about half way through seeding . if this trend keeps up I'll havt to stop planting overseas strains and plant more bush indica seeds ):


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 8, 2016)

suck my dick I said
im drunk nite nite


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 8, 2016)

Moving on today 
Mk ultra 1st pic
Sour kush,black dog and pakistan valley 2nd pic
And last pic nl plant just starting to go into flower cant see it staying in flower all the way thru so its a reveg plant or light dep it for an hour or do each day to keep in flower will just go with the flow on this one


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 8, 2016)

Imteresting description of that northern light strain by royal queen with sativa like leaves but indica plant which comes out when flowering


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 8, 2016)

Yo @bict my second few seedlings are booming as well..gotta be the solo cups lol but i did add perlite to allow more air to the roots


----------



## bict (Oct 9, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Yo @bict my second few seedlings are booming as well..gotta be the solo cups lol but i did add perlite to allow more air to the roots


I reckon its the cups  mine are too big for em now, just pushing through it till this Thursday


----------



## bict (Oct 9, 2016)

Still gonna be cold when I put em out though. Day temps not so much (16-18c) but at night its still getting as low as 5c. :/


----------



## Lucky Luke (Oct 9, 2016)

bict said:


> Still gonna be cold when I put em out though. Day temps not so much (16-18c) but at night its still getting as low as 5c. :/


Chance of frost on wensday or thursday to


----------



## bict (Oct 9, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> Chance of frost on wensday or thursday to


Seasons taking ages to kick in this year.


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 9, 2016)

no


bict said:


> Seasons taking ages to kick in this year.


shit man never dipped below 26 last night where I am


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 9, 2016)

im thinking the next weekend im transplanting to final spots....ive done that the 2nd oct and the 8th oct the last two years so if I do on the 14th its on par but a touch later ...shit happens wont affect my yield regardless


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 9, 2016)

bict said:


> Still gonna be cold when I put em out though. Day temps not so much (16-18c) but at night its still getting as low as 5c. :/


this week will be it for temps at night below 7-9 I would say in my state


----------



## bict (Oct 9, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> this week will be it for temps at night below 7-9 I would say in my state


Man, I'm so glad most of those seeds you gave me came out as indica dominant.


----------



## bict (Oct 9, 2016)

These fuckers are busting to be put outside.


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 9, 2016)

bict said:


> Man, I'm so glad most of those seeds you gave me came out as indica dominant.


its also prob more the fact im a hybrid or indica dom smoker...so im always on the lookout for more indica dom strains or 50/50 hybrids etc similar to wonder woman


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 9, 2016)

bict said:


> These fuckers are busting to be put outside.
> View attachment 3800372


fuck they are off the charts man


----------



## greencropper (Oct 9, 2016)

bict said:


> These fuckers are busting to be put outside.
> View attachment 3800372


looking healthy as bro, good start in life before being put outside


----------



## bict (Oct 9, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> fuck they are off the charts man





greencropper said:


> looking healthy as bro, good start in life before being put outside


Fucking ae. Going better then last years batch. Looking forward to getting em outside. They're 19 days old from seed.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 9, 2016)

bict said:


> These fuckers are busting to be put outside.
> View attachment 3800372


Little cunts blow up under lights eh. Are they under 24? Cant wait to get some lights in my tent so I can boost veg


----------



## greencropper (Oct 9, 2016)

bict said:


> Fucking ae. Going better then last years batch. Looking forward to getting em outside. They're 19 days old from seed.


amazing growth for 19 days!...


----------



## bict (Oct 9, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Little cunts blow up under lights eh. Are they under 24? Cant wait to get some lights in my tent so I can boost veg


Nope, 18/6


----------



## bict (Oct 9, 2016)

greencropper said:


> amazing growth for 19 days!...


Ty, I thought so too. T5s are proving to be a good investment


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 9, 2016)

bict said:


> Ty, I thought so too. T5s are proving to be a good investment


Im loving my T5...but i do 24/7 and while mine are gd for 10 days i like how fast yours are moving...could be i should do 18/6 next time see if i notice the much difference


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 9, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Little cunts blow up under lights eh. Are they under 24? Cant wait to get some lights in my tent so I can boost veg


You could even have 6 autos a time for 30 days in the tent then put outside perpetual
Im sure u could get a gd yield even for autos doing that continually or with normal photos


----------



## bict (Oct 9, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Im loving my T5...but i do 24/7 and while mine are gd for 10 days i like how fast yours are moving...could be i should do 18/6 next time see if i notice the much difference


I did 24/7 for the first week, then 18/6. I'm sure 24 is fine.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 9, 2016)

ha ha Fuck an auto ruby. I'll do that with real plants , photos.


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 9, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> ha ha Fuck an auto ruby. I'll do that with real plants , photos.


Wheres tdub and his auto collection


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 9, 2016)

bict said:


> I did 24/7 for the first week, then 18/6. I'm sure 24 is fine.


Yeah ill just keep em on 24 for another 5 days...
Ive narrowed my choice for 3 down to 2 definites (mk ultra and black d.o.g ) and the 3rd will come from a dna strain sour kush or training day 
Sour d,paki valley and truthband are going on a holiday


----------



## bict (Oct 9, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Yeah ill just keep em on 24 for another 5 days...
> Ive narrowed my choice for 3 down to 2 definites (mk ultra and black d.o.g ) and the 3rd will come from a dna strain sour kush or training day
> Sour d,paki valley and truthband are going on a holiday


Nice choices . My training day is very sensitive.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 9, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Wheres tdub and his auto collection


@TWS loves the autos huh


----------



## bict (Oct 9, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> @TWS loves the autos huh


Where the fuck is tws? Haven't seen about.


----------



## bict (Oct 9, 2016)

Also, I just stalked treeman buds threads and found a pic of his SR strain. Its inspired me to germinate them at 1 in the morning


----------



## bict (Oct 9, 2016)

Tempted to just 12/12 em from seed and hope I get a male and female so I can get more haha


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 9, 2016)

bict said:


> Nice choices . My training day is very sensitive.


Im thinking the sour kush...its growing fast and meant to be a big.yielder i may keep the paki or training day in a small pot for back up till the others prove they are fems


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 9, 2016)

Sr71


----------



## TWS (Oct 9, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> @TWS loves the autos huh


Hey man send me your link . I'm on a budget til harvest but can help after we crop.


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 9, 2016)

@Vnsmkr ^^^^


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 9, 2016)

TWS said:


> Hey man send me your link . I'm on a budget til harvest but can help after we crop.


#gofundmywifespussytightening


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 9, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> #gofundmywifespussytightening


At least you experience the pussy! This once a month shit has gotten fucking old


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 9, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> At least you experience the pussy! This once a month shit has gotten fucking old


4 on the weekend ..just saying


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 9, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> 4 on the weekend ..just saying


Thats the way things used to be buddy, But its been pretty fucking negative over here for a while as you know.


----------



## TWS (Oct 9, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> #gofundmywifespussytightening


I taught you well grasshopper. Lol
No soul mofo.


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 9, 2016)

TWS said:


> I taught you well grasshopper. Lol
> No soul mofo.


Haha im the same as i was 20 yrs ago im no different in real life 
Be gd to see u finish tws u done well man


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 10, 2016)

@bict man my few I popped after my first half dozen got overwatered a flying along ....my 3 for the season wont change now im going with an indica theme show 
mk ultra,sour kush and black d.o.g are the 3..still got a nl plant which may go into reveg and ill keep the Pakistan valley going as back up to the other 3 ..the paki valley is screaming out to me to stay,got really dark fat leaves and has as many leaves as the sour and dog but is packed really tight...could be something special im sure its got something there to amaze me
so its time to say gdbye to the sour d,707,training day and a mystery fem seed my drunk arse self mixed labels up on


----------



## bict (Oct 10, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> @bict man my few I popped after my first half dozen got overwatered a flying along ....my 3 for the season wont change now im going with an indica theme show
> mk ultra,sour kush and black d.o.g are the 3..still got a nl plant which may go into reveg and ill keep the Pakistan valley going as back up to the other 3 ..the paki valley is screaming out to me to stay,got really dark fat leaves and has as many leaves as the sour and dog but is packed really tight...could be something special im sure its got something there to amaze me
> so its time to say gdbye to the sour d,707,training day and a mystery fem seed my drunk arse self mixed labels up on


Indicas are the way this season  back flip from last


----------



## bict (Oct 10, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> @bict man my few I popped after my first half dozen got overwatered a flying along ....my 3 for the season wont change now im going with an indica theme show
> mk ultra,sour kush and black d.o.g are the 3..still got a nl plant which may go into reveg and ill keep the Pakistan valley going as back up to the other 3 ..the paki valley is screaming out to me to stay,got really dark fat leaves and has as many leaves as the sour and dog but is packed really tight...could be something special im sure its got something there to amaze me
> so its time to say gdbye to the sour d,707,training day and a mystery fem seed my drunk arse self mixed labels up on


Wish I got to run the black dogg. Looks good as.


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 10, 2016)

bict said:


> Wish I got to run the black dogg. Looks good as.


I had to keep something away from you so you had an interest in mine lol


----------



## bict (Oct 10, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> I had to keep something away from you so you had an interest in mine lol


Hahaha, fair enough. I'm excited about the regs more so though


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 10, 2016)

bict said:


> Hahaha, fair enough. I'm excited about the regs more so though


And.u have every reason to be after i seen the orange and sr71 firsthand grown last year


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 11, 2016)

T5s are worth it ... first pic is 10 day old seedlings x 3 started under the T5
2nd pic is seedling started under T5 for 10 days then put outside for the last 4 days 
3rd pic is a 10 day old seedling started outside in shitty weather


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 11, 2016)

This is a T5 grow. Speaks for itself eh
http://rollitup.org/t/the-leprechauns-pot-o-gold.855314/


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 11, 2016)

@bict what day you transplanting mate ?
Im thinking sunday for me at latest


----------



## bict (Oct 11, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> @bict what day you transplanting mate ?
> Im thinking sunday for me at latest


I'm heading to my plot tomorrow so tomorrow it shall be


----------



## bict (Oct 11, 2016)

Yo guys, just noticed this on my 707 headband. Wtf is it? Haha
Only on the bottom leaves, top is fine.


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 11, 2016)

bict said:


> Yo guys, just noticed this on my 707 headband. Wtf is it? Haha
> Only on the bottom leaves, top is fine.
> View attachment 3802698 View attachment 3802699


Mutant plant surely.get those fuckers in the ground pronto lol 
Thought it was a truthband i sent...maybe not but i got 707 truthband on my tag
Us aussies are all fucked up


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 11, 2016)

Wat does yer nlxbb look like now mate


----------



## Lucky Luke (Oct 11, 2016)

bict said:


> I'm heading to my plot tomorrow so tomorrow it shall be


High and moderate chance of frost in Launy tomorrow and Friday mate. Dont want to wait a week?

http://www.weatherzone.com.au/tas/central-north/launceston


----------



## bict (Oct 11, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> High and moderate chance of frost in Launy tomorrow and Friday mate. Dont want to wait a week?
> 
> http://www.weatherzone.com.au/tas/central-north/launceston


My site isn't in Launceston  warmer where it is, no frost risk.


----------



## bict (Oct 11, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Wat does yer nlxbb look like now mate


I'll get a photo when I'm home man  not grown too much. She's getting a bit root bound. She's looking forward to going to her new home as am I


----------



## bict (Oct 12, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Wat does yer nlxbb look like now mate


 

Getting a little tell tale signs of rootbound. She'll survive till tomorrow


----------



## bobqp (Oct 12, 2016)

Little cookies kush female flowering in the rainforest. Have a nice blue og female about 20 foot away from her stinks like hell.


----------



## bict (Oct 12, 2016)

The day has come '


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 12, 2016)

bict said:


> The day has come '


Fri nite or sunday for me goddam been busy boy


----------



## bict (Oct 12, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Fri nite or sunday for me goddam been busy boy


Gonna be some hard yakka digging all these holes


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 12, 2016)

My holes are done all 2 of them lol
But i have one main hole and a smaller hole then my 15 gallon fabric so im thinking the sour kush in the main hole and black dog in the other..then the mk ultra in the fabric pot as im sure that will be the smaller of the 3 
I think the sour kush will yield well so she will get the biggest spot that is normally reserved for wonder woman


----------



## Lucky Luke (Oct 12, 2016)

bict said:


> Gonna be some hard yakka digging all these holes


how did you go?..u did pick an awesome day to be out digging.


----------



## bict (Oct 12, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> how did you go?..u did pick an awesome day to be out digging.


I've not started yet  was waiting for it to get cooler  just about to start now. Will update with pics


----------



## bobqp (Oct 13, 2016)

Another 16 fem plants starting to flower . possibly the worst start to the season in about 12 years. Dug more holes today


----------



## Lucky Luke (Oct 13, 2016)

bict said:


> I've not started yet  was waiting for it to get cooler  just about to start now. Will update with pics


cooler?lmao..damn southerner!


----------



## Lucky Luke (Oct 13, 2016)

bobqp said:


> Another 16 fem plants starting to flower . possibly the worst start to the season in about 12 years. Dug more holes today


my start to season hasnt been the best either.....ill have smaller plants this year than the last few thats for sure.


----------



## bobqp (Oct 13, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> my start to season hasnt been the best either.....ill have smaller plants this year than the last few thats for sure.


 same I'll have smaller overseas plants properly only 5 or 6 feet tall . but Aussie strains are powering on . I have some tnr x Aussie bush indica seeds so I'll throw more of them in. Perfect weather and great rain. Just seems to be the light cycle somehow playing with the overseas strains this year. I don't mind the early crops before Xmas but I would of liked more fem plants to get to 10 foot plus this year. Hopefully things look up for you. Got more seeds then I need so I'll just plant more then I need and see what the outcome is at the end of the season.


----------



## bict (Oct 13, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> my start to season hasnt been the best either.....ill have smaller plants this year than the last few thats for sure.


Just finished. My back hurts haha.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Oct 13, 2016)

Thats a dodgie lookin fence...lol


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 13, 2016)




----------



## bobqp (Oct 13, 2016)

Nice patch. Might be best to put a string mesh top on it to stop possums until there bigger . hope you pull it off plants will look great at the end of the season


----------



## bict (Oct 13, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> Thats a dodgie lookin fence...lol


Hey! Fuck you man haha I felt like the manliest tradie fuck when I built that fence haha. To be fair its three years old


----------



## bict (Oct 13, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


>


Haha.


bobqp said:


> Nice patch. Might be best to put a string mesh top on it to stop possums until there bigger . hope you pull it off plants will look great at the end of the season


Never had a problem with possuns. Never even seen one around my property haha.


----------



## bict (Oct 13, 2016)

Also helps that I have 10 cats that hunt around my patch


----------



## bobqp (Oct 13, 2016)

U


bict said:


> Haha.
> 
> Never had a problem with possuns. Never even seen one around my property haha.


 your lucky we have plagues of wallaby's and possums, bilby's , roos and wild cows haha and the odd deer


----------



## bict (Oct 14, 2016)

Been suuny all week and day and now it decides to rain all week haha. 
Hopefully the predictions are wrong.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Oct 14, 2016)

90% chance nearly everyday?...damn

look on the bright side..No chance of frost!


----------



## bobqp (Oct 14, 2016)

A couple of days of heavy rain will do your little plants good. Once the sun comes out after that your plants will power on big time


----------



## bict (Oct 14, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> 90% chance nearly everyday?...damn
> 
> look on the bright side..No chance of frost!


Yeah haha


----------



## bict (Oct 14, 2016)

bobqp said:


> A couple of days of heavy rain will do your little plants good. Once the sun comes out after that your plants will power on big time


I'm hoping that is the case


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 14, 2016)

bict said:


> View attachment 3804619
> 
> Been suuny all week and day and now it decides to rain all week haha.
> Hopefully the predictions are wrong.


Haha we 30 tomorrow and 27 next thursday


----------



## bict (Oct 14, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Haha we 30 tomorrow and 27 next thursday


Fucking rain haha


----------



## bobqp (Oct 14, 2016)

Just harvested About 400 kc33 x aurora indica seeds.also harvested 200 tnr x cookies kush seeds .I'll give them 10 days in the dark then plant 50 of them. Looks like my season will be back on track


----------



## bict (Oct 15, 2016)

Man, I hope my babies don't flip to flower. Seen a lot of peoples flip early recently. :/


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 15, 2016)

bict said:


> Man, I hope my babies don't flip to flower. Seen a lot of peoples flip early recently. :/


How many hours of light vs dark you getting currently?


----------



## bict (Oct 15, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> How many hours of light vs dark you getting currently?


13:20 light, 10:40 dark.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 15, 2016)

bict said:


> 13:20 light, 10:40 dark.


Shit son you like to cut her close eh. I might have waited till it was about 14.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 15, 2016)

But then again how fast is the day length increasing there?


----------



## bict (Oct 15, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Shit son you like to cut her close eh. I might have waited till it was about 14.


I thought it'd be alright considering I planted them 4 days earlier last season.


----------



## bict (Oct 15, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> But then again how fast is the day length increasing there?


2.50 mins a day.


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 15, 2016)

U will be fine ..by the time they can be mature enough to flower you wont have a worry your daylight hrs will be all gd


----------



## bobqp (Oct 16, 2016)

Little cookies kush cross growing on hillside. 6 tnr seeds have cracked since putting them in wet paper towels yesterday lunchtime. Looks like I don't havt to do that 10 day wait after all. White widow x bigbud seedling are starting to power on in this sunshine.


----------



## bict (Oct 16, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> U will be fine ..by the time they can be mature enough to flower you wont have a worry your daylight hrs will be all gd


Thanks rubes, that's reassuring. 
Been raining here all day, not heavy, just constant. Checked the ladies and they are fine. Leaving em tomorrow for 2 weeks.


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 16, 2016)

bict said:


> Thanks rubes, that's reassuring.
> Been raining here all day, not heavy, just constant. Checked the ladies and they are fine. Leaving em tomorrow for 2 weeks.


No transplanting for me due to...hail 
Onwards we go gd sunshine from tuesday so wed they go in...


----------



## bict (Oct 16, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> No transplanting for me due to...hail
> Onwards we go gd sunshine from tuesday so wed they go in...


Shit man haha. 
Its not sunny here til sat hahaha


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 16, 2016)

11mm and hail ya wouldnt read about it lol


----------



## bict (Oct 16, 2016)

Checking out of bict gardens  just put sugarcane around em all since I'm leaving for 2 weeks. Was meant to rain but its fucking hot as tits here!


----------



## mwooten102 (Oct 16, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> @bict what day you transplanting mate ?
> Im thinking sunday for me at latest


Weeeeeee


----------



## Lucky Luke (Oct 17, 2016)

Hope u dont get the hail today Bict.

Heres my weather....http://www.weatherzone.com.au/tas/northwest-coast/devonport


----------



## bict (Oct 18, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> Hope u dont get the hail today Bict.
> 
> Heres my weather....http://www.weatherzone.com.au/tas/northwest-coast/devonport


We got it, only small hail and not for long  they'll be fine. Been a day of all seasons today haha


----------



## Lucky Luke (Oct 18, 2016)

bict said:


> We got it, only small hail and not for long  they'll be fine. Been a day of all seasons today haha


yea,,I got drenched today. Only to dry out and get drenched again..and that wind can go fk itself,


----------



## bict (Oct 18, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> yea,,I got drenched today. Only to dry out and get drenched again..and that wind can go fk itself,


Fucking ae. Was a bit sunny too.


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 19, 2016)

First pic northern lights royal queen flowering for spring bud experiment 
Next two pics are newly transplanted sour kush first pic and black dog second picture


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 19, 2016)

1st pic pakistan valley top and mk ultra bottom
Then rocklock and 707 next pic 
All got up potted to next size prob gonna have 3 transplants before final place


----------



## bobqp (Oct 19, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> 1st pic pakistan valley top and mk ultra bottom
> Then rocklock and 707 next pic
> All got up potted to next size prob gonna have 3 transplants before final place
> View attachment 3808669 View attachment 3808670


There all looking nice and healthy.


----------



## bict (Oct 19, 2016)

Looking good Rubes. We're off and away!


----------



## bobqp (Oct 20, 2016)

Another 13 female Amsterdam FEMS started flowering. Second pic is little sweet Sativa's growing in national park as a test site. Last 10 days have harvested 7 females full of seeds. First pic is Thailand and blue ogs FEMS starting to flower and a royal purple kush male.


----------



## bict (Oct 21, 2016)

bobqp said:


> Another 13 female Amsterdam FEMS started flowering. Second pic is little sweet Sativa's growing in national park as a test site. Last 10 days have harvested 7 females full of seeds. First pic is Thailand and blue ogs FEMS starting to flower and a royal purple kush male.


Started flowering now? Surely there's enough light to keep em in veg?


----------



## bobqp (Oct 21, 2016)

bict said:


> Started flowering now? Surely there's enough light to keep em in veg?


13 hours of daylight.


----------



## bict (Oct 21, 2016)

bobqp said:


> 13 hours of daylight.


Really? Its 14 hours here


----------



## bobqp (Oct 21, 2016)

bict said:


> Really? Its 14 hours here


Well hopefully yours will go vegging for a couple of months. I not that concerned still have plenty of seeds and seedlings and bush indica's. Just seems to be a weird year up in north NSW. Haha


----------



## bobqp (Oct 21, 2016)

If you manage to get your hands on a strain called Dutch kush you'll love it .its a real nice stoney stinky fat indica. Harvested another royal kush today. Nice smelling indica as well


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 21, 2016)

bobqp said:


> If you manage to get your hands on a strain called Dutch kush you'll love it .its a real nice stoney stinky fat indica. Harvested another royal kush today. Nice smelling indica as well


Is that done? Cant really tell but looks like it would have gone a while longer?


----------



## bobqp (Oct 21, 2016)

Yeh could of gone 2 more weeks on the bottom half of the stems but we have 10 days if rain coming starting today. Didn't want to risk getting mold . plus she's starting to reveg so I trimmed her back to give the bottom buds a better chance of revegging.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Oct 22, 2016)

looks like it could of gone for another month or more.


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 22, 2016)

If they only small i wouldnt be worried bout mold and just run with it...only my 2 cents


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 22, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> looks like it could of gone for another month or more.


Yeah thats what I was thinking 1+


----------



## bict (Oct 22, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> looks like it could of gone for another month or more.


Fucking ae. 

We're having some good weather finally our way Luke.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Oct 22, 2016)

bict said:


> Fucking ae.
> 
> We're having some good weather finally our way Luke.


Yep, went and planted 4 at my plot yesterday. Was a nice bush walk in this weather.


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 22, 2016)




----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 22, 2016)

Awesome sunny day ..gd weathers here to stay yo 
Heres my nlexp1 in dedication to @sandhill larry and his code names 
Northern Light Experiment no 1 
Will she reveg or finish in flower that is the question weed yodas....


----------



## bobqp (Oct 23, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> looks like it could of gone for another month or more.


Yeh I know but it started to reveg so I cut all the top buds off to allow more sunlight to the revegged parts of the plant. Royal purple kush is the only strain to reveg here all other overseas strains are in full flower. Got another 11 seeded females to harvest over the next month .


----------



## Lucky Luke (Oct 23, 2016)

bobqp said:


> Yeh I know but it started to reveg so I cut all the top buds off to allow more sunlight to the revegged parts of the plant. Royal purple kush is the only strain to reveg here all other overseas strains are in full flower. Got another 11 seeded females to harvest over the next month .


Amazing you can flower at the end of spring.


----------



## bobqp (Oct 23, 2016)

Yeh this year was not on purpose. If you plant early in greenhouses than its easy to get a decent spring harvest. But this year the spring is weird 6am sunrise 7.20 sunset. Since the royal kush is starting to revegg hopefully these new seedlings outdoors with not go into flower until Feb


----------



## sandhill larry (Oct 23, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Awesome sunny day ..gd weathers here to stay yo
> Heres my nlexp1 in dedication to @sandhill larry and his code names
> Northern Light Experiment no 1
> Will she reveg or finish in flower that is the question weed yodas....
> View attachment 3811920


I like the name. With just a month until summer, I would put my money on re-veg.


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 23, 2016)

sandhill larry said:


> I like the name. With just a month until summer, I would put my money on re-veg.


Im thinking reveg as well possibly unless i can make something up to cover it for an hour each night prior to dusk....
Im not bothered what way this swings if it reveges i may even let her go we have a gd 3 month veg time here


----------



## bict (Oct 24, 2016)

Wonder how my girlies are doing. Been 11 days since planting em.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Oct 24, 2016)

bict said:


> Wonder how my girlies are doing. Been 11 days since planting em.


I recon u may need an extension ladder and a chainsaw to top em!


----------



## bict (Oct 24, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> I recon u may need an extension ladder and a chainsaw to top em!


I don't reckon  Grown a little I believe.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Oct 24, 2016)

and my Ice seedling got helmet head and died....fkr


----------



## bict (Oct 24, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> and my Ice seedling got helmet head and died....fkr


no good lad. How many do you have now?


----------



## bobqp (Oct 24, 2016)

Bush females revegging after winter crop. 15 bush indica females are revegging so the season is starting to look good again  second pic is 4 bush plants 2 white widow x big bud females and 4 sweet Sativa's., had to transplant a cookies kush female today decided to take a different route to her and realised 20 plants were growing less then 15 feet from her on the other side of the latana bushes. Dug my girl up and put here bout 800 metres away.


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 24, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> and my Ice seedling got helmet head and died....fkr


R.i.p ice girl 
Like a sleeping bag death lol


----------



## Lucky Luke (Oct 24, 2016)

bict said:


> no good lad. How many do you have now?


I have 2 ice seeds left I havent sown. And a few other seeds left.

4 Plants in the bush. One seedling in a pot at home and 1 topped clone from the plant that got slugged (she is firing away BTW) that im trying to keep alive.
2 Plants in my fridge grow. Some updated pics in thread-see link.

Ill put a few more seeds down in a few weeks as id like 7 in the bush. I want to make sure the weather has turned for the good!!!


----------



## Lucky Luke (Oct 24, 2016)

bobqp said:


> Bush females revegging after winter crop. 15 bush indica females are revegging so the season is starting to look good again  second pic is 4 bush plants 2 white widow x big bud females and 4 sweet Sativa's., had to transplant a cookies kush female today decided to take a different route to her and realised 20 plants were growing less then 15 feet from her on the other side of the latana bushes. Dug my girl up and put here bout 800 metres away.


Damn thats close!! Lucky you had a little wander round.


----------



## bobqp (Oct 25, 2016)

Yeh to close for comfort. Don't trust growers where I'm from . had to many plants stolen over the years from other growers. 10 days ago some assholes stole my stash of potting mix bags from the bush. Tight ass bastards


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 25, 2016)

bobqp said:


> Yeh to close for comfort. Don't trust growers where I'm from . had to many plants stolen over the years from other growers. 10 days ago some assholes stole my stash of potting mix bags from the bush. Tight ass bastards


Hope their plants burn a hot soil mix lol


----------



## bobqp (Oct 25, 2016)

Harvested a auto berry female today crossed with photoperiod cheese male. Only got about 60 good seeds off it. Nice sweet smelling plant. Also harvested another auto Deimos crossed with photoperiod mandala male .Deimos had nice sized buds about 50 seeds off that. Blue og females are now fully seeded really nice indica fat buds smells like a sativa.


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 26, 2016)

Just got thru a 1/4 oz bubblegum and pretty close to half oz of orange og with 4 other lads n beers n beams.....

Safe to say for a wednsday .......


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 26, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Just got thru a 1/4 oz bubblegum and pretty close to half oz of orange og with 4 other lads n beers n beams.....
> 
> Safe to say for a wednsday .......


I fukn wish mate. I smoked some dry sift made from leaf a few days ago.....


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 26, 2016)

backed a $81 winner yest and got a few days of work.....first time ive woke up feeling like a stone over lol


----------



## bict (Oct 26, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> backed a $81 winner yest and got a few days of work.....first time ive woke up feeling like a stone over lol


Sounds like a good time rubes


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 26, 2016)

done fuck all today watered the girls that's about it lol awesome weather bout time


----------



## Lucky Luke (Oct 26, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> done fuck all today watered the girls that's about it lol awesome weather bout time


last couple have been good eh.


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 26, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> last couple have been good eh.


yep love it...getting the boat ready for summer


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 26, 2016)

I topped my Chernobyl girl last week, cut a few clones off the top and put the top down to root as well. Didnt do anything special, just cut them at an angle and jammed them down into a pot with cover crop and put them in the shade. I guess they all took because they went through droop stage, but all standing up now. Easy cloning, I love it


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 26, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I topped my Chernobyl girl last week, cut a few clones off the top and put the top down to root as well. Didnt do anything special, just cut them at an angle and jammed them down into a pot with cover crop and put them in the shade. I guess they all took because they went through droop stage, but all standing up now. Easy cloning, I love it


gd news story...I don't do clones cos they don't like me lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 26, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> gd news story...I don't do clones cos they don't like me lol


I usually dont either, but thought wtf, why just waste that top. A few weeks ago I saw a guy on youtube talking about it, doing the same way, so I had to try it.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Oct 26, 2016)

I dont have to much luck with cones but i do get the odd one to live.

Edit: Clones...not cones.


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 26, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> I dont have to much luck with cones but i do get the odd one to live


ive never tried to keep a cone alive


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 26, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> ive never tried to keep a cone alive


LMAO I was just thinking the same fkn thought ruby


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 26, 2016)

Nah them fukn clones not cones. I kill some cones like a mofo


----------



## bobqp (Oct 27, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I usually dont either, but thought wtf, why just waste that top. A few weeks ago I saw a guy on youtube talking about it, doing the same way, so I had to try it.


I'll havt to YouTube search that video because I've always wanted to clone outdoors eliminating the risk of having 10 clones indoors . cheers for the idea look forward to trying it out. ('


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 27, 2016)

bobqp said:


> I'll havt to YouTube search that video because I've always wanted to clone outdoors eliminating the risk of having 10 clones indoors . cheers for the idea look forward to trying it out. ('


It was an Oregon farmer in one of the last 2 Weed Nerd shows. He had wall to wall weed and he said the way he cloned was to rip his clones off the main plant and just jam them down in the soil in the shade of the main plant for which he would have one big huge plant and smaller plants around them.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Oct 27, 2016)

I think from Memory Kog does it straight in soil to. should be on here.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Oct 27, 2016)

nope..on this one.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 27, 2016)

I forgot about that cat. That is one cool cat


----------



## Lucky Luke (Oct 27, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I forgot about that cat. That is one cool cat


he is. he is usually at Madigrass i understand


----------



## bobqp (Oct 27, 2016)

Haha. Totally forgot about kog. His video helped me learn about outdoor growing when I was 20. Learnt a lot from his video and sea of green video.


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 27, 2016)

Just some garden shots ....


----------



## bobqp (Oct 27, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Just some garden shots ....
> View attachment 3815492 View attachment 3815493 View attachment 3815494 View attachment 3815495


Really nice healthy plants. Northern lights female is looking great . hopefully you will have a good summer


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 27, 2016)

bobqp said:


> Really nice healthy plants. Northern lights female is looking great . hopefully you will have a good summer


cheers bob


----------



## sandhill larry (Oct 27, 2016)

Looking good Ruby.


----------



## bict (Oct 27, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Just some garden shots ....
> View attachment 3815492 View attachment 3815493 View attachment 3815494 View attachment 3815495


Looking great rubes. Havn't seen mine since planting, hope they are ok haha.


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 27, 2016)

bict said:


> Looking great rubes. Havn't seen mine since planting, hope they are ok haha.


yours will be booming matey


----------



## BcDigger (Oct 27, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Just some garden shots ....
> View attachment 3815492 View attachment 3815493 View attachment 3815494 View attachment 3815495


Is that an auto? Or spring flower
Royal queen NL?


----------



## bict (Oct 27, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> yours will be booming matey


I hope so haha. Keep scetching out that they've flicked early and i've got males that have pollenated the females. 
Man, I worry too much haha.


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 28, 2016)

BcDigger said:


> Is that an auto? Or spring flower
> Royal queen NL?


gday BC..its a spring flower try but im thinking it may just go into reveg...hope not its a gd looking plant for a small one


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 28, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> gday BC..its a spring flower try but im thinking it may just go into reveg...hope not its a gd looking plant for a small one


had it on 24/7 T5s for 8 weeks prior to going outdoors


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 28, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Just some garden shots ....
> View attachment 3815492 View attachment 3815493 View attachment 3815494 View attachment 3815495


shit yeah looking good bro


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 28, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> shit yeah looking good bro


cheers bud its a gd start yep im happy...and I still got the paki valley and mk ultra to choose from for my 15 gallon fabric they are growing into their small pots nicely at the moment


----------



## sandhill larry (Oct 28, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> had it on 24/7 T5s for 8 weeks prior to going outdoors


A buddy of mine used to do 7 days of 24/0, but he said it could cause early bloom problems if you went too long like that. If you light dep it the rest of the way it should finish.


----------



## BcDigger (Oct 28, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> gday BC..its a spring flower try but im thinking it may just go into reveg...hope not its a gd looking plant for a small one


Yeah its a very nice little girl. hopefully she keeps flowering.


----------



## sandhill larry (Oct 28, 2016)

I'm killing time here at work today. I made an industrial sized penny stove and a heavy duty pot stand. I saw one of the "oil can" Foster's cans in the trash last weekend, so I snagged it. I tried waiting on another one, but after a couple three days, gave in and bought a can of beer. Sister and BIL split the beer, and I used the can for my stove. {Pot stand is from heavy coat hangers}

This is not my hiking cook set. Too heavy for that. The stove {with penny} is 24 grams, and the pot stand is 79 grams.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Oct 28, 2016)

Fosters? You yanks drink that crap?


----------



## bobqp (Oct 28, 2016)

Plants are loving the sunshine now. Heading back out after lunch to dig the last 3 holes of the season. Thank fuck hole digging is almost over haha. Takes about 7 cans of rum to dig 3 holes


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 28, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> Fosters? You yanks drink that crap?


lmao, I made same comment a while back somewhere else as someone mentioned fosters, Australian for beer LMAO....Nobody drinks that shat in Oz hahahaha


----------



## Lucky Luke (Oct 28, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> lmao, I made same comment a while back somewhere else as someone mentioned fosters, Australian for beer LMAO....Nobody drinks that shat in Oz hahahaha


Im sure it must be sold here but i havent seen it for sale.. I drunk it once when i was in England. Its awful. English love it..but there beers are horrid.


----------



## bobqp (Oct 29, 2016)

Had my dream machine female and royal purple kush female stolen today. Some people are just to lazy to grow it themselves. Will catch them at it oneday


----------



## bict (Oct 29, 2016)

bobqp said:


> Had my dream machine female and royal purple kush female stolen today. Some people are just to lazy to grow it themselves. Will catch them at it oneday


Sounds like you've got a major ripper problem in your area man.


----------



## bobqp (Oct 29, 2016)

Yeh its an area about 100 kns long and 80 kms wide but still have people who walk it looking for other peoples plants. Still got plenty of seeds left just means another spot I can't grow. Hope your patch is powering on down there


----------



## Lucky Luke (Oct 29, 2016)

bobqp said:


> Had my dream machine female and royal purple kush female stolen today. Some people are just to lazy to grow it themselves. Will catch them at it oneday


That sucks. Carnt grow at home? or go further afield? I drive for 30 min and walk for about 45 mins.


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 29, 2016)

sandhill larry said:


> A buddy of mine used to do 7 days of 24/0, but he said it could cause early bloom problems if you went too long like that. If you light dep it the rest of the way it should finish.


I know if I light dep right now just cutting an hour off each night im fine...BUT IM SO FUCKEN LAZY...end of story


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 29, 2016)

sandhill larry said:


> I'm killing time here at work today. I made an industrial sized penny stove and a heavy duty pot stand. I saw one of the "oil can" Foster's cans in the trash last weekend, so I snagged it. I tried waiting on another one, but after a couple three days, gave in and bought a can of beer. Sister and BIL split the beer, and I used the can for my stove. {Pot stand is from heavy coat hangers}
> 
> This is not my hiking cook set. Too heavy for that. The stove {with penny} is 24 grams, and the pot stand is 79 grams.
> 
> View attachment 3816753


im so fcucking drunk after playing cricket todasy..work tyas shit out


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 29, 2016)

bict said:


> Sounds like you've got a major ripper problem in your area man.


that's the thing...its nsw


----------



## bobqp (Oct 29, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> That sucks. Carnt grow at home? or go further afield? I drive for 30 min and walk for about 45 mins.


Nah to risky to grow at home. Will try outdoor cloning next week hoping to outdoor clone my ghost train haze 1 ,og18 and holy grail kush females. NSW is full of rippers terrible place to grow.


----------



## bict (Oct 29, 2016)

bobqp said:


> Nah to risky to grow at home. Will try outdoor cloning next week hoping to outdoor clone my ghost train haze 1 ,og18 and holy grail kush females. NSW is full of rippers terrible place to grow.





ruby fruit said:


> that's the thing...its nsw


Really? That bad? Shit, fuck NSW.


----------



## bobqp (Oct 29, 2016)

Put it this way if I pulled over in the bush to go to the toilet and someone drove or rode past they would cone back later on looking for a dope crop. Its that bad here . we havt to go further and further into the mountains .that's why I do winter crops in greenhouses no ones out there in winter.


----------



## sandhill larry (Oct 29, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> Fosters? You yanks drink that crap?


I haven't drank in about 20 odd years. Back in the day it was the dark German beers for me. Until I saw that big ass can in the trash, I hadn't thought of Foster's in forever. Sister and BIL seemed to enjoy the one I bought though. So really penny stove is a misnomer. It cost $1.98 + tax for the beer, then a penny for the gas valve.

I did have four new additions to my Fall/Winter seed testers this morning. {will have to look back to see what seeds it was} But the full seasons of my strain are still chugging along.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Oct 29, 2016)

bobqp said:


> Nah to risky to grow at home. Will try outdoor cloning next week hoping to outdoor clone my ghost train haze 1 ,og18 and holy grail kush females. NSW is full of rippers terrible place to grow.


Downstream from waragamba dam is pretty good. Bit steep if your walking in. I boated in from Penrith Boat ramp.

Also down along the gorge at Mt Willson is awesome spot but a longer drive. You can get fresh water lobsters there for dinner on the way back out though. (there everywhere).


----------



## bobqp (Oct 29, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> Downstream from waragamba dam is pretty good. Bit steep if your walking in. I boated in from Penrith Boat ramp.
> 
> Also down along the gorge at Mt Willson is awesome spot but a longer drive. You can get fresh water lobsters there for dinner on the way back out though. (there everywhere).


That sounds like a nice place there


----------



## bict (Oct 30, 2016)

Get your medical cannabis cultivation licences here lads. 

https://www.odc.gov.au/medicinal-cannabis-cultivation-and-production-licences-and-permits

Lot's of read tape here man. It's set up so only big companys who have the resources can set up shop, not the people who care about this plant and it's health benefits.


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 30, 2016)

bict said:


> Get your medical cannabis cultivation licences here lads.
> 
> https://www.odc.gov.au/medicinal-cannabis-cultivation-and-production-licences-and-permits
> 
> Lot's of read tape here man. It's set up so only big companys who have the resources can set up shop, not the people who care about this plant and it's health benefits.


seen that in the paper yesterday ay...no shit man I reckon my mk ultra seedling was trying to flower so I plucked the middle to top it we will see...the others are ok it was just that one


----------



## bict (Oct 30, 2016)

S


ruby fruit said:


> seen that in the paper yesterday ay...no shit man I reckon my mk ultra seedling was trying to flower so I plucked the middle to top it we will see...the others are ok it was just that one


Shit haha. My misses is at my site today she'll update me on mine. Hopefully none have flowered.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 30, 2016)

bict said:


> S
> Shit haha. My misses is at my site today she'll update me on mine. Hopefully non have flowered.


hahaha, I cant even trust my missus to water, much less check my plants. I salute you bict!


----------



## bict (Oct 30, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> hahaha, I cant even trust my missus to water, much less check my plants. I salute you bict!


Ty bro haha. She's a good girl. It'll be her second time up there.


----------



## bict (Oct 30, 2016)

Just got some photos, not going great.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 30, 2016)

bict said:


> Just got some photos, not going great.
> 
> View attachment 3818680 View attachment 3818681 View attachment 3818682 View attachment 3818683 View attachment 3818684 View attachment 3818688


They look alright though. I always get some lower leaves yellowing after transplant. Give them a bump of food should be fine. As long as new growth is looking good should be fine.


----------



## bict (Oct 30, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> They look alright though. I always get some lower leaves yellowing after transplant. Give them a bump of food should be fine. As long as new growth is looking good should be fine.


Hopefully so .


----------



## bict (Oct 30, 2016)

Not much growth for 2 and a half weeks though.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 30, 2016)

bict said:


> Not much growth for 2 and a half weeks though.


its because the roots are growing...


----------



## Lucky Luke (Oct 31, 2016)

They doing well man. They had no rain for the first week..and then wind and bits of rain etc last week/today. They doing good. we had snow down to 500m or something last night..lol..


----------



## bict (Oct 31, 2016)

I wont see them my self until Thursday. They've got slow release food in the soil, should I still give them a little organic fert @ half dosage just to tie them over? I reckon the damage may be due to lack of water.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Oct 31, 2016)

bict said:


> I wont see them my self until Thursday. They've got slow release food in the soil, should I still give them a little organic fert @ half dosage just to tie them over? I reckon the damage may be due to lack of water.


I recon they are fine..just needed a good water after week before last. They are growing roots.

When u first transplants plants they need to get watered every day or so. we havent that luxury.


----------



## bict (Oct 31, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> I recon they are fine..just needed a good water after week before last. They are growing roots.
> 
> When u first transplants plants they need to get watered every day or so. we havent that luxury.


Was thinking the same thing. I'll give em a massive water on Thursday.


----------



## bobqp (Oct 31, 2016)

I'd say half dosage of fertilizer but you said you also have fertilizer in the ground . they look great nice leaf structure good colour . I use power feed fertilizer . no need to worry to much if they don't flower then you should pull in a few pounds at the end of the season.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 31, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> I recon they are fine..just needed a good water after week before last. They are growing roots.
> 
> When u first transplants plants they need to get watered every day or so. we havent that luxury.


Yep water only is all they need. They don't even look too thirsty as they arent drooping, hell their stature looks great, just a lil yellow, which is no big deal


----------



## bict (Oct 31, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Yep water only is all they need. They don't even look too thirsty as they arent drooping, hell their stature looks great, just a lil yellow, which is no big deal


Vns, man you are fucking good at reassuring a worrying fucker like myself. You and rubes haha.


----------



## bict (Oct 31, 2016)

bobqp said:


> I'd say half dosage of fertilizer but you said you also have fertilizer in the ground . they look great nice leaf structure good colour . I use power feed fertilizer . no need to worry to much if they don't flower then you should pull in a few pounds at the end of the season.


I didn't want them to flower  Was hoping they didn't.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 31, 2016)

no worries bruv, just call it like I see it


----------



## bict (Oct 31, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> no worries bruv, just call it like I see it


You have the typing voice of Morgan Freeman haha calming


----------



## bobqp (Oct 31, 2016)

Should be alright no more of my plants are turning to flower now. Hours are getting longer now.Nice patch you have there. Should be a nice season for you. Don't stress out too much about there size when there ready they'll explode in growth


----------



## bict (Oct 31, 2016)

bobqp said:


> Should be alright no more of my plants are turning to flower now. Hours are getting longer now.Nice patch you have there. Should be a nice season for you. Don't stress out too much about there size when there ready they'll explode in growth


ty man.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 31, 2016)

bict said:


> You have the typing voice of Morgan Freeman haha calming


LMAO though the voice is more like Samuel L Jackson in Pulp Fiction


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 31, 2016)

come on bict you should know by now brah...after a few weeks in ground once established they take off new growth each day
pots are easy you notice the growth each day early on but I find once transplanted to the ground(especially in our shit weather recently) they will rocket up soon
I actually think they look pretty good for someone that's put em in the ground and walked away for two weeks ..seriously


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 31, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> LMAO though the voice is more like Samuel L Jackson in Pulp Fiction


freddy or Jason maybe


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 31, 2016)

17 to beat 20 and 2 for the cup tomorrow boys
Got the stubbies ready and a smorgasbord of 5 strains to smoke from gonna be a gd aussie day


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 31, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> and a smorgasbord of 5 strains to smoke from


I gotta ashtray with some vaped up bud, guess Im SOL. fucking sucks being out of smoke


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 31, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I gotta ashtray with some vaped up bud, guess Im SOL. fucking sucks being out of smoke


Wish i could send some ive been rolling around in the shit lately


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 31, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Wish i could send some ive been rolling around in the shit lately


Aye would be nice if there werent legalities with sending flowers in the mail . I been out for a long time with small bits of hash to fill in the gap, but its not really doing what it needs to do because its not enough mf volume!! Some day soon this shit is going to flip other direction and when it does Im going to grab some bales of promix and a couple pounds of the local piff so I'll have something to smoke.


----------



## bict (Nov 1, 2016)

Going to see the girls tomorrow. Gonna give em a big water. Tempted to add a q strength of powerfeeder.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 1, 2016)

bict said:


> Going to see the girls tomorrow. Gonna give em a big water. Tempted to add a q strength of powerfeeder.


Don't do it! If you can't control yourself just toss a few drops in, but they arent ready for food esp if they got time release in the mix.....


----------



## bict (Nov 1, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Don't do it! If you can't control yourself just toss a few drops in, but they arent ready for food esp if they got time release in the mix.....


Alright. Water it is. Was just worried the roots weren't near any of the osocate stuff, since the leaves are yellowing at the bottom


----------



## bict (Nov 1, 2016)

Its only the lower ones, might just be because they sat on the ground when its wet or lack of water


----------



## Lucky Luke (Nov 1, 2016)

be enough good stuff just in the soil at this early stage. May have been caused by no watering in the first week.


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 1, 2016)

who gave you guys the winner that paid double figures in yesterdays post  no 17


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 1, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> who gave you guys the winner that paid double figures in yesterdays post  no 17


Hmmm let me guess....was it ruby?


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 1, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Hmmm let me guess....was it ruby?


todays feeling like a winner is offset by spewing like a loser from to much booze


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 1, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> todays feeling like a winner is offset by spewing like a loser from to much booze


Thats one of the reasons I slowed to a crawl with booze, my stomach ends up denying it the next morning. Sometimes I would drink only 2-3 beers and next morning I would be yacking those 2 or 3 beers right back up. Puking fucking sucks


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 1, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Thats one of the reasons I slowed to a crawl with booze, my stomach ends up denying it the next morning. Sometimes I would drink only 2-3 beers and next morning I would be yacking those 2 or 3 beers right back up. Puking fucking sucks


I dropped bout 22 375ml stubbies ....next day im alright but when i went to eat a meat pie at the end of those beers...u know the rest lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 1, 2016)

Too many years of a raging alcoholic took its toll on my stomach I guess. Used to drink at least a 12 pack to get things going.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 1, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> I dropped bout 22 375ml stubbies ....next day im alright but when i went to eat a meat pie at the end of those beers...u know the rest lol


You had the right intention anyway, with eating, lmao. Yeah I know the rest


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 1, 2016)

Few garden shots glad the warm weather is here now 
1st up sour kush 
2nd up black dog not sure whats going on with the leaves either soils to hot or a watering problem i have a back up if she needs to get pulled later 
Last couple of the northern lights still waiting for it to reveg


----------



## bict (Nov 2, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Few garden shots glad the warm weather is here now
> 1st up sour kush
> 2nd up black dog not sure whats going on with the leaves either soils to hot or a watering problem i have a back up if she needs to get pulled later
> Last couple of the northern lights still waiting for it to reveg
> View attachment 3820542 View attachment 3820544 View attachment 3820546 View attachment 3820549


Looking great rubes. Looking alot better than mine atm.


----------



## bict (Nov 2, 2016)

Fuck you all liking my reply to rubes haha you're meant to say mine don't look that bad  I'm drunk as fuck btw.


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 2, 2016)

bict said:


> Fuck you all liking my reply to rubes haha you're meant to say mine don't look that bad  I'm drunk as fuck btw.


Ur drunk good then...u just said fuck you to all of two ppl lol


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 2, 2016)

I notice yours a stocky and thick stemmed cos of full sun i dont have that luxury hence mine stretch a bit at the start do yes yours do look gd u drunk fuck


----------



## bict (Nov 2, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Ur drunk good then...u just said fuck you to all of two ppl lol


Rubes,I'm in position to form proper sentences haha


----------



## bict (Nov 2, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> I notice yours a stocky and thick stemmed cos of full sun i dont have that luxury hence mine stretch a bit at the start do yes yours do look gd u drunk fuck


Need to start going back more to water. Just busy as fuck


----------



## bict (Nov 2, 2016)

Need these plants to grow man. So much anxiety and worry man. Need money for me and my fiancée and son.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 2, 2016)

feel your pain there bict, fuck I need money just to participate in life


----------



## bict (Nov 2, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> feel your pain there bict, fuck I need money just to participate in life


It fucking sucks ae man. Anything I can do vns. You and rubes have been good to me throughout my time on riu. I really do appreciate it.


----------



## bict (Nov 2, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> I notice yours a stocky and thick stemmed cos of full sun i dont have that luxury hence mine stretch a bit at the start do yes yours do look gd u drunk fuck


Thanks for giving me seeds rubes. Two complete strangers, you and vns have proved to me that the good of humanity does exist.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 2, 2016)

bict said:


> It fucking sucks ae man. Anything I can do vns. You and rubes have been good to me throughout my team on riu. I really do appreciate it.


Just keep on doing what you are doing bro. Life aint easy that for fucking sure, but we aint the only ones having hell, thats for certain. Check us out once we get online. New Venture is called *Jah Earth Collective*, connoisseur seed bank with some "boutique" breeders based in Canada. Our instagram is jahearthcollective420. We should be online pretty soon and when we are I will let ya'll know.


----------



## bict (Nov 2, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Just keep on doing what you are doing bro. Life aint easy that for fucking sure, but we aint the only ones having hell, thats for certain. Check us out once we get online. New Venture is called *Jah Earth Collective*, connoisseur seed bank with some "boutique" breeders based in Canada. Our instagram is jahearthcollective420. We should be online pretty soon and when we are I will let ya'll know.


Fucking ae man. I'll support where I can.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Nov 2, 2016)

bict said:


> Need to start going back more to water. Just busy as fuck


I need to get out and see mine to. I haven't since I planted them. Seeing your has eased my anxiety though. Hopefully I can get out there in the next few days.


----------



## bict (Nov 2, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> I need to get out and see mine to. I haven't since I planted them. Seeing your has eased my anxiety though. Hopefully I can get out there in the next few days.


I was heading back yesterday, but going today instead. My misses gave em a jug full of water each monday to tie em over


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 2, 2016)

Lot of issues yesterday moved 3 to a friends house to be babysat until the storm blows over
Id rather be done with 3 than 6 is my drift
Should be in the clear if im not "visited" in the next day or two


----------



## bict (Nov 2, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Lot of issues yesterday moved 3 to a friends house to be babysat until the storm blows over
> Id rather be done with 3 than 6 is my drift
> Should be in the clear if im not "visited" in the next day or two


Shit, no good rubes. Hope that doesn't happen.


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 2, 2016)

bict said:


> Shit, no good rubes. Hope that doesn't happen.


Im doing 3 for the season but after yesterdays events i can move 3 seedlings so i did
Cant move the 2 in the ground or the one flowering and i made sure i got less than an oz in possession shit happens it is what it is but ill feel better if i get thru to next week without a knock


----------



## Lucky Luke (Nov 2, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Im doing 3 for the season but after yesterdays events i can move 3 seedlings so i did
> Cant move the 2 in the ground or the one flowering and i made sure i got less than an oz in possession shit happens it is what it is but ill feel better if i get thru to next week without a knock


shit man..what happened?


----------



## Lucky Luke (Nov 2, 2016)

Also, if you think you may be raided make sure you are logged off from ths site. You dont want to have them confiscate your computer and not have this site pass word protected or the link on your desktop.


----------



## bict (Nov 2, 2016)

Put locks on all phones and computers. When asked to provide the code say you've forgotten


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 2, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> shit man..what happened?


cant elaborate to much at moment but id say if I get to mon/tues without a call ill be ok nothing weed related but said person has threatened to put me "in"


----------



## bict (Nov 2, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> cant elaborate to much at moment but id say if I get to mon/tues without a call ill be ok nothing weed related but said person has threatened to put me "in"


Fucking twats. People are cunts haha


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 2, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> cant elaborate to much at moment but id say if I get to mon/tues without a call ill be ok nothing weed related but said person has threatened to put me "in"


thats fucked hey. buy me a plane ticket I'll come over and make sure they don't ever think about fucking anyone over ever ever again


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 2, 2016)

had a squiz at the northern light shes flowering hard still ...I reckon if I put her out 2 weeks before I did she would finish...I almost can see her trying to reveg now I dunno


----------



## Lucky Luke (Nov 2, 2016)

Got out to my patch today.


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 2, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> Got out to my patch today.
> View attachment 3821477 View attachment 3821478 View attachment 3821481 View attachment 3821482 View attachment 3821484


looking gd bro great set up I like it


----------



## Lucky Luke (Nov 2, 2016)

TY man. That 240L Bin was a fkn nightmare to get up there. Sounded like a fkn freight train rolling along the animal trails...


----------



## bict (Nov 2, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> Got out to my patch today.
> View attachment 3821477 View attachment 3821478 View attachment 3821481 View attachment 3821482 View attachment 3821484


Lookin good man. I'll get some shots of mine, just picked some yellow leaves off and watered them like 30 mins ago. Waiting for their leaves to pop up.

You in native soil Luke?


----------



## bict (Nov 3, 2016)

Hopefully the will pick up. I topped them at planting (13th) and none of the shoots have grown. The bottom ones have though.


----------



## bict (Nov 3, 2016)

This one is overwatered.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 3, 2016)

bict said:


> Lookin good man. I'll get some shots of mine, just picked some yellow leaves off and watered them like 30 mins ago. Waiting for their leaves to pop up.
> 
> You in native soil Luke?


Shit bro they look good, dont sweat it. A tiny bit of yellow but other than that they look good. Give them time, they gonna take off


----------



## bict (Nov 3, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Shit bro they look good, dont sweat it. A tiny bit of yellow but other than that they look good. Give them time, they gonna take off


Really? I think they look shite haha. Hoping that is the case


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 3, 2016)

why do you think they look like shit, clue me in here....they are green as fuck, theres no curled leaves, still have most all their leaves, they arent sagging, stems look solid....If you think those look like shit, you havent seen shit bro


----------



## Lucky Luke (Nov 3, 2016)

bict said:


> Lookin good man. I'll get some shots of mine, just picked some yellow leaves off and watered them like 30 mins ago. Waiting for their leaves to pop up.
> 
> You in native soil Luke?


yes but i lugged some good stuff to put into the holes.Not much but something to give em a good start.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Nov 3, 2016)

I agree with VN. they look awesome. a great start to the season they have.


----------



## bict (Nov 3, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> why do you think they look like shit, clue me in here....they are green as fuck, theres no curled leaves, still have most all their leaves, they arent sagging, stems look solid....If you think those look like shit, you havent seen shit bro


Just the yellowing and the lack of shoot growth where I've topped. I understand their roots are growing though.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Nov 3, 2016)

bict said:


> Just the yellowing and the lack of shoot growth where I've topped. I understand their roots are growing though.


mate u planted them and they didnt get water for the first week, then they have to grow their root stock as a priority. Man..they look awesome and would be loving the last week and next week to by the looks. (rained on and off with sunshine thrown in and next week looks the same)


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 3, 2016)

bict said:


> Just the yellowing and the lack of shoot growth where I've topped. I understand their roots are growing though.


They'll pick it up, the larger area they are transplanted into the longer its gonna take before they start growing ^up. Takes a minute for the roots to stop expanding out before they start reaching. I think you'll see a difference when you are out there next


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 3, 2016)

you are too hard on yourself, you should have some nice plants there granted you take care of them from here on out. Looking good so far. I could show you some shitty looking shit if I had a camera available. Got a few lagging over here. I need some new supplies, fucking soil mix is too heavy, holding too much water


----------



## bict (Nov 3, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> you are too hard on yourself, you should have some nice plants there granted you take care of them from here on out. Looking good so far. I could show you some shitty looking shit if I had a camera available. Got a few lagging over here. I need some new supplies, fucking soil mix is too heavy, holding too much water


I am indeed, not the first to say haha. I'll be visting em no more than a week and a half at a time. I'm out the country soon for 7 days.


----------



## bict (Nov 3, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> mate u planted them and they didnt get water for the first week, then they have to grow their root stock as a priority. Man..they look awesome and would be loving the last week and next week to by the looks. (rained on and off with sunshine thrown in and next week looks the same)


True true Luke. Hopefully our weather stays good.


----------



## bobqp (Nov 3, 2016)

Test site plants growing well. Mixed seeds strains are wild Thailand , royal purple kush ,haze ,blue og and ghost train haze


----------



## bobqp (Nov 3, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> TY man. That 240L Bin was a fkn nightmare to get up there. Sounded like a fkn freight train rolling along the animal trails...


 hahaha fuck that made me laugh


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 3, 2016)

bict said:


> Just the yellowing and the lack of shoot growth where I've topped. I understand their roots are growing though.


Stems are sturdy and strong thats a winner for me .
And they green


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 3, 2016)

Flowering hard not revegging ......yet
Just wanna get it to the stage of an early pull even if its just to make a few space cakes  shes starting to smell alright the old northern light


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 3, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Flowering hard not revegging ......yet
> Just wanna get it to the stage of an early pull even if its just to make a few space cakes  shes starting to smell alright the old northern lightView attachment 3821572


she's a beauty brother. I dont see her revegging. I think she is too far along, though I could be wrong.


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 3, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> she's a beauty brother. I dont see her revegging. I think she is too far along, though I could be wrong.


Im thinking the same but not 100% confident ...it could even come down to if i put her outside just the one week earlier
I like the thought of nailing a spring pre xmas smoke if i can get the dates right


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 3, 2016)

Hell id start 3 black dogs in the tent every year if i knew i could harvest them in november early


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 3, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Hell id start 3 black dogs in the tent every year if i knew i could harvest them in november early


Why couldnt you granted you started them early enough? Hell, starting them in the tent should afford you that anytime. I'm so fukn ready to get my tent going so Im not limited to these short veg times and tbh I couldnt be more sick of fucking carrying pots inside/outside the house 10 times a fucking day during wet season; wet season will be strictly indoor next year at least until the end of it, then I'll put them outside.


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 3, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Why couldnt you granted you started them early enough? Hell, starting them in the tent should afford you that anytime. I'm so fukn ready to get my tent going so Im not limited to these short veg times and tbh I couldnt be more sick of fucking carrying pots inside/outside the house 10 times a fucking day during wet season; wet season will be strictly indoor next year at least until the end of it, then I'll put them outside.


Tbh mate ive just never thought of doing or trying for a spring harvest
I reckon if i can stick to 8 week maximum flowering strains and do in tent for 6-8 weeks prior on 24/7 ill give it a go 
Like i said this was experiment but its giving me a gd learning exp.
Hell even if it does reveg ill do the same again next year but put em out a week or two even earlier


----------



## bict (Nov 3, 2016)

Drinking again gg haha


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 3, 2016)

bict said:


> Drinking again gg haha


Im having a rest from booze i been hitting it way to hard....


----------



## bict (Nov 3, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Im having a rest from booze i been hitting it way to hard....


Haha. I'm bored shitless so drinking is the way to go.


----------



## bobqp (Nov 3, 2016)

Had 3 more females stolen either yesterday of today . cunts took females and grow bags and tipped soil out on the ground. Was 8 kms from last site. This makes it the 3rd time this season I've been ripped off. All the time and energy these growers use to find other peoples plants they could use to grow there own. Time to find a new area .


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 3, 2016)

bobqp said:


> Had 3 more females stolen either yesterday of today . cunts took females and grow bags and tipped soil out on the ground. Was 8 kms from last site. This makes it the 3rd time this season I've been ripped off. All the time and energy these growers use to find other peoples plants they could use to grow there own. Time to find a new area .


I think I would be setting up some motherfucking traps and shit if I were you, fucking pisses me off reading this shit....I cant believe there are that many fuckwits in a concentrated area


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 3, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I think I would be setting up some motherfucking traps and shit if I were you, fucking pisses me off reading this shit....I cant believe there are that many fuckwits in a concentrated area


Hillbilly country....if theres 2 ppl doing the ripping together you can gauruntee they prob fuck each other..and are brothers


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 3, 2016)

bobqp said:


> Had 3 more females stolen either yesterday of today . cunts took females and grow bags and tipped soil out on the ground. Was 8 kms from last site. This makes it the 3rd time this season I've been ripped off. All the time and energy these growers use to find other peoples plants they could use to grow there own. Time to find a new area .


I think they are watching you or squatting in the forest somewhere with their own campsite


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 3, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Hillbilly country....if theres 2 ppl doing the ripping together you can gauruntee they prob fuck each other..and are brothers


I hear you, but goddamn, hell Im a country raised motherfucker myself, but I havent ever even thought about some shit like that. Thats fucked up theres so many useless cunts in one place. 

How big of an area you plant in mate @bobqp ? Could it be the same people?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 3, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> I think they are watching you or squatting in the forest somewhere with their own campsite


Yep


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 3, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I hear you, but goddamn, hell Im a country raised motherfucker myself, but I havent ever even thought about some shit like that. Thats fucked up theres so many useless cunts in one place.
> 
> How big of an area you plant in mate @bobqp ? Could it be the same people?


Yeah just in jest i say that mate 
I mean i cant even see the point of taking something thats not yours ...never mind not mature or ready as well but just that i wanna sleep at night with no guilty conscience 
The fucktards


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 3, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Yeah just in jest i say that mate
> I mean i cant even see the point of taking something thats not yours ...never mind not mature or ready as well but just that i wanna sleep at night with no guilty conscience
> The fucktards


You are probably right though. Inbreeding got them all fucked up


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 3, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> You are probably right though. Inbreeding got them all fucked up


Hills have eyes comes to mind..they are prob dangerous bob if u come eye to eye with em ..be careful bud just in case 
Long way to walk to your car or hospital if they pull a knife


----------



## Lucky Luke (Nov 3, 2016)

bobqp said:


> Had 3 more females stolen either yesterday of today . cunts took females and grow bags and tipped soil out on the ground. Was 8 kms from last site. This makes it the 3rd time this season I've been ripped off. All the time and energy these growers use to find other peoples plants they could use to grow there own. Time to find a new area .


Jump on Google earth.

Buy a cheap Kayak/ tinny and use a river.- probably the best option TBH, then they pretty much have to own em to and not like fishing..lol .l'Il be sussing a water way out this way over summer for a new grow spot.

Walk further and dont leave any trail. (you know the drill). people hate walking uphill..so walk uphill for an hr...


----------



## bobqp (Nov 3, 2016)

Its a great area to live and and raise a family but if you grow pot outdoors then its one of the worst spots in NSW almost as worse as nimbin. Lots of nice growers in nimbin but also lots of pot thieves. That spot was my favourite area for the last 6 years. Last year they even stole my motion cameras out bush. Fuckn inbred cunts they are. Still have a good amount of plants and varieties still growing but just means I lost 3 pounds at the end of the season . hopefully this is the last time this year I make a post about rippers. Can let them get me down just move to the next patch and start warterin them


----------



## bobqp (Nov 3, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Hills have eyes comes to mind..they are prob dangerous bob if u come eye to eye with em ..be careful bud just in case
> Long way to walk to your car or hospital if they pull a knife


I have a machete and knife but its not worth during for or going to jail for stabbing someone.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 3, 2016)

Glad you got a positive attitude mate, I would be fucking fuming, so I commend you


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 3, 2016)

bobqp said:


> I have a machete and knife but its not worth during for or going to jail for stabbing someone.


< this hillbilly mofo would be out stalking by now, fucking with someones medicine like that


----------



## bobqp (Nov 3, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Glad you got a positive attitude mate, I would be fucking fuming, so I commend you


Last year I was screaming and ready to kill people but this year I'm just a lot calmer. Don't know why but just better to get on with the job then go crazy.


----------



## bobqp (Nov 3, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> Jump on Google earth.
> 
> Buy a cheap Kayak/ tinny and use a river.- probably the best option TBH, then they pretty much have to own em to and not like fishing..lol .l'Il be sussing a water way out this way over summer for a new grow spot.
> 
> Walk further and dont leave any trail. (you know the drill). people hate walking uphill..so walk uphill for an hr...


I've been given access to a 12000 acre farm with approval to grow 15 plants on the property so I have 15 females 6 inch tall plants on there as a backup incase the rainforest doesn't work for me this year such as rippers police and bush fires etc. I envy you boys in Tassie with your wilderness and nicer growers


----------



## Lucky Luke (Nov 3, 2016)

bobqp said:


> I've been given access to a 12000 acre farm with approval to grow 15 plants on the property so I have 15 females 6 inch tall plants on there as a backup incase the rainforest doesn't work for me this year such as rippers police and bush fires etc. I envy you boys in Tassie with your wilderness and nicer growers


nicer? lol..they will rip u if they can.


----------



## bobqp (Nov 4, 2016)

Spent the arvo watering other spots. Plants are powering on big time .by the end if this month should be 5 to 6 feet if I don't tip them. Looks like its going to be a good season for me after all  bict if your reading this don't fret about your plants because if you get the weather we are having then your plants are gunna be huge.


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 4, 2016)

Good attitude bob dunno why but i link your name to a face like this


----------



## bobqp (Nov 4, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Good attitude bob dunno why but i link your name to a face like this
> View attachment 3822333


 haha haha nice.


----------



## bict (Nov 4, 2016)

bobqp said:


> Spent the arvo watering other spots. Plants are powering on big time .by the end if this month should be 5 to 6 feet if I don't tip them. Looks like its going to be a good season for me after all  bict if your reading this don't fret about your plants because if you get the weather we are having then your plants are gunna be huge.


Getting shitty weather atm having a real bad spring. Nothing like last year. Last year we were having 21 average day temps and 11-13 night. Straight sunshine.


----------



## bict (Nov 4, 2016)




----------



## bict (Nov 4, 2016)

Just started to rain haha


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 4, 2016)

Yeah got rain for another 5 days here then it looks like wet season is finally over with, clear weather no chance of rain after that, fucking finally


----------



## bict (Nov 4, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Yeah got rain for another 5 days here then it looks like wet season is finally over with, clear weather no chance of rain after that, fucking finally


Fucking mother nature ae.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 4, 2016)

bict said:


> Fucking mother nature ae.


Yip, cant control that bitch, I feel your pain, been there done that


----------



## bict (Nov 4, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Yip, cant control that bitch, I feel your pain, been there done that


The rain stopped haha, fucker doesn't know what she wants to do.


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 4, 2016)

bict said:


> View attachment 3822352 View attachment 3822353


that's shit you poor lad..we got average temps of 23-32 next 5 days


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 4, 2016)

bict said:


> The rain stopped haha, fucker doesn't know what she wants to do.


bit like trump n Hilary...fucked if you do fucked if you dont


----------



## bict (Nov 4, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> that's shit you poor lad..we got average temps of 23-32 next 5 days


Lucky fucker haha. No wonder these plants are just surviving haha


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 4, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> bit like trump n Hilary...fucked if you do fucked if you dont


They'd be fucked over there even if they didnt have those 2 clowns. It would be 2 more clowns.


----------



## bict (Nov 4, 2016)

Pissing down now lol fucking Tassie


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 4, 2016)

bict said:


> Pissing down now lol fucking Tassie


Yip here too, I up potted larger seedlings yesterday so they all good and can take it, but I just ran a sprint up the stairs to carry in 1/2 dozen babies. Hopefully in another week I won't have to worry with that shit any longer.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Nov 4, 2016)

Look on the bright side Bict.

We dont have to worry about watering or checking on our plants for at least 2-3 weeks.

They will be building nice strong roots and stems.


----------



## sandhill larry (Nov 4, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Tbh mate ive just never thought of doing or trying for a spring harvest
> I reckon if i can stick to 8 week maximum flowering strains and do in tent for 6-8 weeks prior on 24/7 ill give it a go
> Like i said this was experiment but its giving me a gd learning exp.
> Hell even if it does reveg ill do the same again next year but put em out a week or two even earlier


I'm going to try a Spring crop this coming year. But about 4 weeks of veg is all I'm shooting for. I don't want them to get too big. That and the fact we are going to veg them in my BIL's shed, and about 4 weeks is all the stress he can handle.


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 4, 2016)

sandhill larry said:


> I'm going to try a Spring crop this coming year. But about 4 weeks of veg is all I'm shooting for. I don't want them to get too big. That and the fact we are going to veg them in my BIL's shed, and about 4 weeks is all the stress he can handle.


Yes i was surprised how big this one got with not much veg under a T5


----------



## bict (Nov 4, 2016)

This is what I'm taking about lads. Fuck tonne of rain through the night then this:


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 5, 2016)

Saturday arvo smoking on pineapple chunk and having a quiet beer
Lovely sunny day got the "other" girls back in possession after the recent events
I think ive got a gd eye for strains the sour kush from dna looks the best early on and i put it into the big girls spot for the no 1 plant...shes looking great i think 
I love the look of the leaf structure already 
First pic is the sour,i still am not sure bout the black dog kinda weird leaves but you will see in a photo the mk ultra has been topped and looks ok so i do have a replacement 
Just started another 4 seeds got a mate building a 20x10 greenhouse as i type for 4 big motherfuckas...if you can get 2 of the ww i can get 5 he says
Ill be in that !
Black dog second pic


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 5, 2016)

Now we have pakistan valley in a 15 gallon fabric and then mk.ultra (backup if needed) and a side shot to show height of the sour (the dog is a few cm taller even though thats topped


----------



## bict (Nov 5, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Now we have pakistan valley in a 15 gallon fabric and then mk.ultra (backup if needed) and a side shot to show height of the sour (the dog is a few cm taller even though thats toppedView attachment 3823139View attachment 3823140View attachment 3823141


Looking great rubes, real good


----------



## bobqp (Nov 5, 2016)

Haha weather will get better. Was 38 here today got to hot in bush so had to swim in natural spring in the shade. Plants have already outgrown first cage so made it 6 foot square. When this weather hits you your plants will outgrow your cage by January


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 5, 2016)

@ruby fruit re: feminized strains Doc is doing. He updated his page too, look at the regs...http://www.docsdankseeds.com/feminized.html


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 5, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> @ruby fruit re: feminized strains Doc is doing. He updated his page too, look at the regs...http://www.docsdankseeds.com/feminized.html


Will look now


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 5, 2016)

I NEED that gg4xcp !! Might have to inbox him make sure he saves me a pack of fems


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 5, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> I NEED that gg4xcp !! Might have to inbox him make sure he saves me a pack of fems


yeah hopefully we can get some too. People will love those


----------



## WV: Jetson (Nov 5, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> i still am not sure bout the black dog kinda weird leaves but you will see in a photo


For me, those type leave straighten themselves out as the plant gets older. It's kind of like it's growing too fast for it's britches. I'd be surprised to see leaves like that in a month. FWIW I'm surprised all the time...


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 5, 2016)

WV: Jetson said:


> For me, those type leave straighten themselves out as the plant gets older. It's kind of like it's growing too fast for it's britches. I'd be surprised to see leaves like that in a month. FWIW I'm surprised all the time...


That sounds like a gd reason cheers
The same soil is used for the sour which looks perfect so your reason does make sense


----------



## bict (Nov 5, 2016)

I'm thinking my plants are growing slow because I topped them too early :/ I didn't top this early last season.


----------



## jzs147 (Nov 5, 2016)

Hey ppl bout to pull this incredible bulk


----------



## jzs147 (Nov 6, 2016)

Pruned up


----------



## bobqp (Nov 6, 2016)

jzs147 said:


> View attachment 3823945 View attachment 3823943 View attachment 3823940 View attachment 3823942 Pruned up


 nice sized buds.


----------



## jzs147 (Nov 6, 2016)

I was glad to pull that thing was stinking my house out.

sorry bout the bad quality pics


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 6, 2016)

jzs147 said:


> I was glad to pull that thing was stinking my house out.
> 
> sorry bout the bad quality pics


those buds gonna hold gd weight lad? big buds but kinda got a fluffy look to the biggest ones


----------



## jzs147 (Nov 6, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> those buds gonna hold gd weight lad? big buds but kinda got a fluffy look to the biggest ones


They don't seem to shrink down much mate. I normally grow Pineapple Express those things twice the size. They are a bit airy but seem to hold weight. We will soon see mate


----------



## bobqp (Nov 6, 2016)

jzs147 said:


> They don't seem to shrink down much mate. I normally grow Pineapple Express those things twice the size. They are a bit airy but seem to hold weight. We will soon see mate


I got some free pineapple express females from attitude growing what seed company we're yours from ?


----------



## jzs147 (Nov 7, 2016)

G13 mate. Good strain I love it an so do me mates. Good yield good smoke.


----------



## bobqp (Nov 7, 2016)

Sweet same strain as my 3 ladies.


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 7, 2016)

jzs147 said:


> G13 mate. Good strain I love it an so do me mates. Good yield good smoke.


Pineapple express sounds gd man just read the review...funny how its not till someone mentions a strain others look into it...and mark it down to be grown out 
I done the dr krippling strain kripplejack i think it was ?


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 7, 2016)

jzs147 said:


> They don't seem to shrink down much mate. I normally grow Pineapple Express those things twice the size. They are a bit airy but seem to hold weight. We will soon see mate


Glad u never took it as a dig at you like some other dicks u come across here.


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 7, 2016)

Please dont reveg not now mr northern lights


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 7, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Please dont reveg not now mr northern lights
> View attachment 3824893


looks like a bad mofo. should be nice smoke eh


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 7, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> looks like a bad mofo. should be nice smoke eh


Not much smell unless im right up standing over it but yeah sticky and nice fruity coffee smell...still got 3 or more weeks tho but if it did start revegging up.it would come then and id use her to make cookies and cakes the whole plant


----------



## bobqp (Nov 7, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Please dont reveg not now mr northern lights
> View attachment 3824893


Its a beautiful looking plant really healthy . hopefully will keep flowering. What seed company is this n lights strain from ? Would be a nice strain to grow in the latana .


----------



## bobqp (Nov 7, 2016)

Plants are taking off. Need more rain though


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 7, 2016)

bobqp said:


> Its a beautiful looking plant really healthy . hopefully will keep flowering. What seed company is this n lights strain from ? Would be a nice strain to grow in the latana .


royal queen seeds mate
I got told royal queen has a pretty gd rep with seeds of northern light and I think its right..someone does the nl autos from royal queen on here I forget who it was but hell he does a gd job with em


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 7, 2016)

Check us out guys. Your support is and would be appreciated. Instagram @jahearthcollective420. Website up soon and I'll post address on thread below. Thanks
http://rollitup.org/t/jah-earth-collective.925423/


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 7, 2016)

how do I even get to instagram never bothered with that shit


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 7, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> how do I even get to instagram never bothered with that shit


Wait until we get our site up if you dont wanna worry with it, but after fucking with it, its not bad, its all pictures and a private messenger so it is handy for the messenger deal, and motherfucker there is a FUCKLOAD of cannabis related people/businesses etc there. I imagine majority of the people I see following us are from here


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 7, 2016)

Instagram is good if you are using your phone for everything, not as good with just pc unless you feel like messing with other programs. It works better as an app, which it is, rather than a website.


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 7, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Wait until we get our site up if you dont wanna worry with it, but after fucking with it, its not bad, its all pictures and a private messenger so it is handy for the messenger deal, and motherfucker there is a FUCKLOAD of cannabis related people/businesses etc there. I imagine majority of the people I see following us are from here


gonna have a look now...I need the app first on the phone?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 7, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> gonna have a look now...I need the app first on the phone?


nah you can sign up online and then do it, either way


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 7, 2016)

there will be a gd opportunity in aust for a seedbank in the next couple years,something ive wanted to do for a while if we ever go legal for mmj


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 7, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> there will be a gd opportunity in aust for a seedbank in the next couple years,something ive wanted to do for a while if we ever go legal for mmj


Aye, I am the same with farms. When the ball drops, and it will, because there is too much money to be had, which these govt's can't see past, I plan on being ahead of the curve with farms here. Expansion


----------



## bobqp (Nov 7, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> royal queen seeds mate
> I got told royal queen has a pretty gd rep with seeds of northern light and I think its right..someone does the nl autos from royal queen on here I forget who it was but hell he does a gd job with em


Cheers for that. I'm growing Deimos which is an automatic no but I crossed it with photo male. Hope they turn out like your n lights


----------



## bobqp (Nov 7, 2016)

bobqp said:


> Cheers for that. I'm growing Deimos which is an automatic no but I crossed it with photo male. Hope they turn out like your n lights


Auto northern lights


----------



## bobqp (Nov 8, 2016)

After 6 weeks of predicting rain its finally here. Nice heavy rain . still have 8 more seeded females to harvest over next 3 weeks serious 6, Moby dick xxl x photo male ,sour og , blue og , cookies kush, auto ultimate x photo male , and 2 c99 . harvested 2 seeded females last week a dutch kush and c99. Dutch kush had rock hard buds old school Afghani smell and nice strong stone . c99 had looser buds sativa smell and longer lasting stone. Lost a fruity chronic juice for a month totally forgot where I put her. Didn't get a chance to seed her so hoping she revegs . nice lolly smelling plant indica type buds. G13 freebies we're quite good. Just waiting to see what the pineapple express and pineapple express 2 turn out like at the end of the season. Auto berry x photo seedlings are going strong .


----------



## jzs147 (Nov 8, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> those buds gonna hold gd weight lad? big buds but kinda got a fluffy look to the biggest ones


I think you was right there not gonna hold weight that well


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 8, 2016)

jzs147 said:


> I think you was right there not gonna hold weight that well


I gound the same with krippleshock i think.it was...big buds but just could get them to dense up to hard rocks..its all gd if its still a nice smoke tho right ?


----------



## jzs147 (Nov 9, 2016)

Yeah. Think I'll stick to pineapple. I like getting max yield and good smoke


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 9, 2016)

jzs147 said:


> Yeah. Think I'll stick to pineapple. I like getting max yield and good smoke


wonder woman is a gd yielder although I havnt done it indoors im sure it would go well great smoke


----------



## jzs147 (Nov 9, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> wonder woman is a gd yielder although I havnt done it indoors im sure it would go well great smoke


Wonder women a sativa ain't it mate


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 9, 2016)

jzs147 said:


> Wonder women a sativa ain't it mate


hybrid and all ive seen (5) lean towards 60/40 indica favoured


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 9, 2016)

jzs147 said:


> Wonder women a sativa ain't it mate


wonder woman goes for around 9 or 10 weeks
check out rocklock from dna seeds for indoor
wonder woman would be gd for sea of green plus when topped it keeps growing fast doesn't slow down


----------



## jzs147 (Nov 10, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> wonder woman goes for around 9 or 10 weeks
> check out rocklock from dna seeds for indoor
> wonder woman would be gd for sea of green plus when topped it keeps growing fast doesn't slow downView attachment 3827217


I seen a wonder women sog on a forum looked alright


----------



## bict (Nov 10, 2016)

jzs147 said:


> Wonder women a sativa ain't it mate


The one rubes gave me is a beautiful indica dom.


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 10, 2016)

bict said:


> The one rubes gave me is a beautiful indica dom.


Yep thats the one you want bro..masdive yielder heavy buds when dried hold weight well
Smells like roadkill with petrol poured over it on a warm day
Got that smell just before flower as well and got stronger daily 
Im giving her a rest this season but next season shes back if im not happy with my yields this year


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 10, 2016)

Well im pretty sure these are reveg signs ?
Im not bothered if confirmed tad im sure the whole plant as a whole will go into making butter for cookies at this stage or a shitload of mild joints rolled up


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 10, 2016)




----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 10, 2016)

Love the look of the sour kush and even the pakistan valley early on...


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 10, 2016)

Still not sold on the black dog we will see and fuck me the mk ultra i topped last week in case i need it for back up went into flower...oct here was our coldest and gloomiest for 10 yrs


----------



## bobqp (Nov 10, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Still not sold on the black dog we will see and fuck me the mk ultra i topped last week in case i need it for back up went into flower...oct here was our coldest and gloomiest for 10 yrs
> View attachment 3827721 View attachment 3827723


Yeah your northern lights looks like its revegging . most of my overseas strains are starting to reveg which is good .was your mk ultra grown outdoors or put outdoors ? You certainly know how to grow always photos of nice healthy looking plants.


----------



## jzs147 (Nov 11, 2016)

Yep nice looking plants ruby.

Well plant is about 80 percent dry been drying in dark room with fans on them. Pulled all buds off the stem got around 13 Ozs so maybe end up with 11 or 12. Not bad at all more than I was expecting.


----------



## bict (Nov 11, 2016)

I've not seen mine for a while, doubt they're going as well as yours rubes. Looking great


----------



## bict (Nov 11, 2016)

My top shoots refuse to grow since topping :/


----------



## bobqp (Nov 11, 2016)

jzs147 said:


> Yep nice looking plants ruby.
> 
> Well plant is about 80 percent dry been drying in dark room with fans on them. Pulled all buds off the stem got around 13 Ozs so maybe end up with 11 or 12. Not bad at all more than I was expecting.


That's an awesome result for indoors. Gotta be happy with that result.


----------



## jzs147 (Nov 11, 2016)

bobqp said:


> That's an awesome result for indoors. Gotta be happy with that result.


Cheers mate I'm was under 600 hps in a 800x800mm tent. My mate got a pound was trying to beat him haha.


----------



## bobqp (Nov 11, 2016)

Great job. That strain would look nice outside .heard so many bad things about that strain but the results of your grow speak for themselves


----------



## jzs147 (Nov 11, 2016)

bobqp said:


> Great job. That strain would look nice outside .heard so many bad things about that strain but the results of your grow speak for themselves



I call bullshit on being shit. Prolly the stinkest shit I ever grew was insane. I got headache from messing with it.


----------



## bobqp (Nov 11, 2016)

jzs147 said:


> I call bullshit on being shit. Prolly the stinkest shit I ever grew was insane. I got headache from messing with it.


Definitely will try that strain next year.


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 11, 2016)

jzs147 said:


> Yep nice looking plants ruby.
> 
> Well plant is about 80 percent dry been drying in dark room with fans on them. Pulled all buds off the stem got around 13 Ozs so maybe end up with 11 or 12. Not bad at all more than I was expecting.


gd work man..id be happy with 8 plus under a 600 but ecstatic with a 16 effort 12 aint nothing to be disappointed about mate gd stuff


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 11, 2016)

bict said:


> I've not seen mine for a while, doubt they're going as well as yours rubes. Looking great


u be fine..like I said mine always stretch a bit for more sun at the start


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 11, 2016)

jzs147 said:


> Cheers mate I'm was under 600 hps in a 800x800mm tent. My mate got a pound was trying to beat him haha.


he have the same strain?


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 11, 2016)

bobqp said:


> Yeah your northern lights looks like its revegging . most of my overseas strains are starting to reveg which is good .was your mk ultra grown outdoors or put outdoors ? You certainly know how to grow always photos of nice healthy looking plants.


don't worry im still learning bro...anyways yeah the ultra was started in a tent then put outside but the ultra was the only one that flowered out of 5 so the strain must be pretty sensitive id say..ill keep it it will turn pretty quick


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 11, 2016)

bict said:


> My top shoots refuse to grow since topping :/


that wonder woman should react to topping well..i find when topped straight away they start slower of the mark than say topped at 4 nodes high then every two after sort of if that explains my thinking


----------



## jzs147 (Nov 11, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> he have the same strain?


He grew cotton candy under a 400 Watter an got 16 haha looked a bit shaggy


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 11, 2016)

at the end of the day we all just want a variety to choose from yeah? happy Friday fuckers


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 11, 2016)

jzs147 said:


> He grew cotton candy under a 400 Watter an got 16 haha looked a bit shaggy


always wanted to taste that..i popped a cotton candy two yrs ago but it never took so I havnt popped another one


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 11, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> at the end of the day we all just want a variety to choose from yeah? happy Friday fuckers
> View attachment 3827969


fuck yeah!!! I am envious of ya you bastard, with that fukn selection!!! Nice one bro!!


----------



## jzs147 (Nov 11, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> at the end of the day we all just want a variety to choose from yeah? happy Friday fuckers
> View attachment 3827969



Fuck yeah haha


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 11, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> fuck yeah!!! I am envious of ya you bastard, with that fukn selection!!! Nice one bro!!


id float a jar to ya if I could...matter of fact someone we know well on here but hes not on here no more got a selection of 4 sorts sent to him today ssshhhh


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 11, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> id float a jar to ya if I could...matter of fact someone we know well on here but hes not on here no more got a selection of 4 sorts sent to him today ssshhhh


kermits brother


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 11, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> id float a jar to ya if I could...matter of fact someone we know well on here but hes not on here no more got a selection of 4 sorts sent to him today ssshhhh


I hear ya and I prolly know who you speak of haha, good for him! Yeah Im ok, buddy gave me some cambodian piff which I been vaping like a motherfkr and I have a plant not too far of being done here which is one of eastcoastmo 's Sincity crosses so she should be a nice smoke


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 11, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I hear ya and I prolly know who you speak of haha, good for him! Yeah Im ok, buddy gave me some cambodian piff which I been vaping like a motherfkr and I have a plant not too far of being done here which is one of eastcoastmo 's Sincity crosses so she should be a nice smoke


nice work


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 11, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> kermits brother


Yip thats who I was thinking...


----------



## bobqp (Nov 11, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> don't worry im still learning bro...anyways yeah the ultra was started in a tent then put outside but the ultra was the only one that flowered out of 5 so the strain must be pretty sensitive id say..ill keep it it will turn pretty quick


We had 2 days of rain and its sent the plants crazy bout 2 foot tall now. Hoping rain will be a fortnightly thing this season . still learning myself with growing this forum gives you great ideas for future growing.


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 11, 2016)

bobqp said:


> We had 2 days of rain and its sent the plants crazy bout 2 foot tall now. Hoping rain will be a fortnightly thing this season . still learning myself with growing this forum gives you great ideas for future growing.


if it was a fortnightly big rain everywhere everyone would be guerrilla growing


----------



## sandhill larry (Nov 11, 2016)

@ruby fruit, it's a shame about the reveg. But smoke is smoke. Chop her down, chop her down.


----------



## sandhill larry (Nov 11, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> at the end of the day we all just want a variety to choose from yeah? happy Friday fuckers
> View attachment 3827969


Speaking of variety, I rolled a joint from 9 different containers last night at the camp.

 

Including a bud from the BP in the SOL patch. I found a couple of worms on her yesterday, so took this bud as well as a few more colas.


----------



## jzs147 (Nov 11, 2016)

Hey fellas my big tent I'm running 2x 315 lecs under a large adjusts wing.

I notice the incredible bulk in there is way more dense than the 1 plant I grew under hps. The buds are not as big in the bigger tent either.


----------



## bobqp (Nov 11, 2016)

jzs147 said:


> Hey fellas my big tent I'm running 2x 315 lecs under a large adjusts wing.
> 
> I notice the incredible bulk in there is way more dense than the 1 plant I grew under hps. The buds are not as big in the bigger tent either.


Heard bad things about incredible bulk so I chose THC bomb instead . will see how they turn out at the end of the season. But will be defiantly doing some incredible bulk crosses at the end of the season


----------



## jzs147 (Nov 11, 2016)

bobqp said:


> Heard bad things about incredible bulk so I chose THC bomb instead . will see how they turn out at the end of the season. But will be defiantly doing some incredible bulk crosses at the end of the season


Hey mate I grew THC bomb under a 400 Watter in 800mm by 800mm think I only got round 5 Ozs wast really that impressed with it all round.

But hey under a 600 might be a different story.


----------



## bobqp (Nov 11, 2016)

9 sweet sativa plants and 1 white widow x big bud. Had to come back in from the forest due to heavy rain making it impossible to get up some tracks


----------



## bobqp (Nov 11, 2016)

jzs147 said:


> Hey mate I grew THC bomb under a Watter in 800mm by 800mm think I only got round 5 Ozs wast really that impressed with it all round.bi may have made the wrong choice with that strain still have bluecheese, cheesus ,cheisel, og 18 ,holy grail kush and ghost train haze to play with outdoors
> 
> But hey under a 600 might be a different story.


----------



## jzs147 (Nov 11, 2016)

bobqp said:


> 9 sweet sativa plants and 1 white widow x big bud. Had to come back in from the forest due to heavy rain making it impossible to get up some tracksView attachment 3828414 View attachment 3828416


Man that spot looks dry


----------



## bobqp (Nov 11, 2016)

jzs147 said:


> Man that spot looks dry


Taken before rain. Rained for 2 days this week


----------



## jzs147 (Nov 11, 2016)

bobqp said:


> Taken before rain. Rained for 2 days this week


What state you in man


----------



## bobqp (Nov 12, 2016)

jzs147 said:


> What state you in man


Nsw


----------



## bict (Nov 12, 2016)

Fucking big rains in TAs. 


 

Been sunny the last 4 days. Much needed water. Keeping tabs even though I'm out the country.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Nov 12, 2016)

.
Good!..we just had a week of sunshine!..saves me another week of walking in to check on em.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Nov 12, 2016)

"out the country"...who the fuck let you out? and were are ya?


----------



## bobqp (Nov 12, 2016)

nice weather this week for us. Season starting to go normal with light hours


----------



## Lucky Luke (Nov 12, 2016)

Dont forget with light hours you get another hr or so either side as well.


*First light* *Sunrise* *Sunset* *Last light


This is mine atm; 





05:48 EDT




20:10 Not including first light and last light
*


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 12, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> "out the country"...who the fuck let you out? and were are ya?


judge said he werent a travel risk so let him go, lmfao Im just fucking about, nae idea where he is


----------



## Lucky Luke (Nov 12, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> judge said he werent a travel risk so let him go, lmfao Im just fucking about, nae idea where he is


may have been extradited....


----------



## bobqp (Nov 12, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> Dont forget with light hours you get another hr or so either side as well.
> 
> 
> *First light* *Sunrise* *Sunset* *Last light
> ...


Mines 5:30am to 7:30 pm


----------



## bict (Nov 12, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> "out the country"...who the fuck let you out? and were are ya?





Vnsmkr said:


> judge said he werent a travel risk so let him go, lmfao Im just fucking about, nae idea where he is


Top secret lads  nah, I'm not too far 

You think I worry about my plants VNS, should see me on a plane haha

Limited wifi so I've not been on much.


----------



## bobqp (Nov 12, 2016)

So I heard if you cross a female auto with a photo male all plants will be photos got about 12 six inch tall ak49 crosses flowering really nice smelling plants


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 12, 2016)

bobqp said:


> Heard bad things about incredible bulk so I chose THC bomb instead . will see how they turn out at the end of the season. But will be defiantly doing some incredible bulk crosses at the end of the season


Word gets around quickly bout shit strains i heard thc bomb was quite pathetic but we all need to try different shit or we would only ever grow one strain eh


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 12, 2016)

bict said:


> Top secret lads  nah, I'm not too far
> 
> You think I worry about my plants VNS, should see me on a plane haha
> 
> Limited wifi so I've not been on much.


Ill take yer patch if u get chucked in kerobokan jail for the summer


----------



## bobqp (Nov 12, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Word gets around quickly bout shit strains i heard thc bomb was quite pathetic but we all need to try different shit or we would only ever grow one strain eh


Yeh better to try out strains and learn which is good and which is shit


----------



## bict (Nov 12, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Ill take yer patch if u get chucked in kerobokan jail for the summer


Deal haha


----------



## bict (Nov 12, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Word gets around quickly bout shit strains i heard thc bomb was quite pathetic but we all need to try different shit or we would only ever grow one strain eh


My brother in law grew it indoors and said he liked it, although he's not grown it since so it mustn't of been great.


----------



## bict (Nov 12, 2016)

27.7mm of rain.. Shiiittt haha


----------



## bobqp (Nov 12, 2016)

bict said:


> My brother in law grew it indoors and said he liked it, although he's not grown it since so it mustn't of been great.


I might cross it with a pineapple express cross at the end of the season or an aurora indica. I have an auto flowering mobydick xxl female that I couldn't get to seed tried 5 different males but it didn't work .shame though it smells like someone is smoking a joint.


----------



## Prince4118 (Nov 12, 2016)

seeing this is an aussie thread what state are yall from and what time of year do you all start and about what time do you expect harvest I personally never grown outdoor but considering starting next year to save on power bills because I feel I'm too late to start a plot this year am I??


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 12, 2016)

Prince4118 said:


> seeing this is an aussie thread what state are yall from and what time of year do you all start and about what time do you expect harvest I personally never grown outdoor but considering starting next year to save on power bills because I feel I'm too late to start a plot this year am I??


Thats not aussie of ya to ask what states we from without telling us what state your from first...crikey
U pretty much still got time to get a 2 month veg anywhere minimum if u put seeds down today


----------



## jzs147 (Nov 12, 2016)

Im in Tas still to wet to even get to my patch


----------



## Lucky Luke (Nov 12, 2016)

Prince4118 said:


> seeing this is an aussie thread what state are yall from and what time of year do you all start and about what time do you expect harvest I personally never grown outdoor but considering starting next year to save on power bills because I feel I'm too late to start a plot this year am I??


Not to late at all. get crackin!



jzs147 said:


> Im in Tas still to wet to even get to my patch


Bict and I are Boags country peeps to.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Nov 12, 2016)

bict said:


> 27.7mm of rain.. Shiiittt haha


Were getting a nice soaking man. This will do the girls and the ground some good thats for sure. Week of pretty much perfect growing weather for next week to. Same as last week by the sounds but slightly warmer weather.


----------



## jzs147 (Nov 12, 2016)

my patch ready to go just no plants


----------



## Prince4118 (Nov 12, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Thats not aussie of ya to ask what states we from without telling us what state your from first...crikey
> U pretty much still got time to get a 2 month veg anywhere minimum if u put seeds down today


I'm qld I thank God I was blessed enough to live in this beautiful country but the way the weather is going summer can get stuffed I might need to come down and help on if you fellas


----------



## jzs147 (Nov 12, 2016)

Haha prince never say never.

I dunno if I'm gonna plant out this year. Might of left it to late.

I wanna get out there an make another plot.

My plot got like a spring running under earth it. I get those bush yabbis coming up through the plot.

My dads an old bushman an helped me find prime spots that don't need any watering just plant. Go back pull males if needed then go back an harvest. So after the initial setup should only have to go back 3 times.

Sounds good on paper haha
I always go back though paranoia is a wonderful thing.


----------



## sandhill larry (Nov 12, 2016)

Prince4118 said:


> seeing this is an aussie thread what state are yall from and what time of year do you all start and about what time do you expect harvest I personally never grown outdoor but considering starting next year to save on power bills because I feel I'm too late to start a plot this year am I??


It's still over a month until Summertime for you guys. In 2015 it was late June when I popped my 1st seeds. Did another round in July. Both made to finish. So start popping. Veg inside for a couple three weeks, then put them out.


----------



## Prince4118 (Nov 12, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> Not to late at all. get crackin!
> 
> 
> Bict and I are Boags country peeps to.


in that case luckily the local indoor guy is my cousin gave me these babies for a 6 pack and iv put down 2 beans of my own genetics only because I'm comfortable with them and know what I'll get


----------



## Prince4118 (Nov 12, 2016)

by some googling I should be looking at a 4 month veg according to the first light last night schedual for where I live


----------



## Lucky Luke (Nov 12, 2016)

Prince4118 said:


> by some googling I should be looking at a 4 month veg according to the first light last night schedual for where I live


12/12 doesnt apply outside.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Nov 12, 2016)

Prince4118 said:


> in that case luckily the local indoor guy is my cousin View attachment 3829083gave me these babies for a 6 pack and iv put down 2 beans of my own genetics only because I'm comfortable with them and know what I'll get


Thats some stretch. When u re pot bury those stems down further in the soil.


----------



## Prince4118 (Nov 12, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> Thats some stretch. When u re pot bury those stems down further in the soil.


I'm probably going to full these pots to the top as I want tgen to get a fair bit taller before I transplant out as I'll be going straight into the ground


Lucky Luke said:


> 12/12 doesnt apply outside.


about what time of year would I be seeing it flower what light cycle, and how much sunlight should I be giving these plants seeing they have been under a fluro up untill I got them take into account the sun where I live is hard core the days are already up to 35-36c I feel full light at this stage they will just curl over and die


----------



## Lucky Luke (Nov 12, 2016)

Prince4118 said:


> I'm probably going to full these pots to the top as I want tgen to get a fair bit taller before I transplant out as I'll be going straight into the ground
> 
> about what time of year would I be seeing it flower what light cycle, and how much sunlight should I be giving these plants seeing they have been under a fluro up untill I got them take into account the sun where I live is hard core the days are already up to 35-36c I feel full light at this stage they will just curl over and die


https://www.rollitup.org/t/12-12-does-not-apply-to-outdoor-growing.916846/


And yes, if ur plants came from under lights you will need to acclimatize them over a week or so.


----------



## sandhill larry (Nov 12, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/t/12-12-does-not-apply-to-outdoor-growing.916846/


I use the rule of thumb of 13 1/2 hours of daylight and 10 1/2 hours of dark for the flip. But different strains can vary by a month or more.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 12, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> 12/12 doesnt apply outside.


Unless you live in 12/12 year round like me . Yeah just something which some dickhead coined and it stuck.


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 12, 2016)

Prince4118 said:


> I'm qld I thank God I was blessed enough to live in this beautiful country but the way the weather is going summer can get stuffed I might need to come down and help on if you fellas


im in crow eater country.I know I see stretch around last week of jan then pom poms on my plants before mid feb.im pretty sure if you get those seedlings in the ground by last day of nov you still have the potential for 1 pound plants in optimum conditions with no pests or weather problems


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 12, 2016)

use these tables to work out possible flowering times @Prince4118 as you can see from jan 1st you are losing time each day so give yourself the best chance of 2 month veg by getting those girls in by end of this month at the least
http://www.timebie.com/sun/brisbaneqld.php


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 12, 2016)

After a slow start due to weather the girls grew more in 2 days than 4 weeks 
Glad i chose sour kush for the biggest hole she looks gd but the paki valley in the 15 is gonna be a gd one to i feel


----------



## bobqp (Nov 12, 2016)

plants are now taking off nicely. May have planted a lot more than I need have about 40 seedlings 6 to 10 inches high .its 38 degrees here today and the ladies are loving this heat. Hopefully Tassie will get this nice weather as well


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 12, 2016)

NL going along slowly stalling a bit


----------



## sandhill larry (Nov 12, 2016)

Nice and frosty @ruby fruit. When are you going to chop?


----------



## bobqp (Nov 12, 2016)

That northern lights looks so tasty. How big would that strain get in a full season ?


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 12, 2016)

bobqp said:


> That northern lights looks so tasty. How big would that strain get in a full season ?


Im sure she would get big mate ...she was in my tent for 6 or bit more weeks before i put her outside and grew fast and big fan leaves 
Reckon she would be a pound plant at worst in a full season


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 12, 2016)

sandhill larry said:


> Nice and frosty @ruby fruit. When are you going to chop?


For my 2 cents larry she needs another 2 weeks maybe even 3 to really finish off properly i still have a mix of clear trichs with only a few cloudy ones just trying to keep her going till i think she cant do no more because of reveg etc 
This is my experimental plant so im not to fussed if it cant go right to the end because at least then ill be able to plan on a spring crop next year starting 3 in the tent and then throwing them outside in sept to finish by this time next season


----------



## bobqp (Nov 12, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Im sure she would get big mate ...she was in my tent for 6 or bit more weeks before i put her outside and grew fast and big fan leaves
> Reckon she would be a pound plant at worst in a full season


Will look into that strain a bit more and check out the reviews on it.


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 12, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> For my 2 cents larry she needs another 2 weeks maybe even 3 to really finish off properly i still have a mix of clear trichs with only a few cloudy ones just trying to keep her going till i think she cant do no more because of reveg etc
> This is my experimental plant so im not to fussed if it cant go right to the end because at least then ill be able to plan on a spring crop next year starting 3 in the tent and then throwing them outside in sept to finish by this time next season


Hope that all makes sense @sandhill larry its a bit of a mouthfull i spewed


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 12, 2016)

bobqp said:


> That northern lights looks so tasty. How big would that strain get in a full season ?


She was my fav smoke in the 90s indoor without a doubt


----------



## bobqp (Nov 12, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> She was my fav smoke in the 90s indoor without a doubt


Yeh I remember the northern lights craze in the 90,s .back then I was growing skunk no1 ,early girl and donkey dick . skunk 1 is still good for a breeding block have that in my bush indica strain


----------



## sandhill larry (Nov 12, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Hope that all makes sense @sandhill larry its a bit of a mouthfull i spewed


I understood. She needs time you might not have due to the reveg. Looks like it will be fire even if a little short of the finish you want.


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 12, 2016)

bobqp said:


> Yeh I remember the northern lights craze in the 90,s .back then I was growing skunk no1 ,early girl and donkey dick . skunk 1 is still good for a breeding block have that in my bush indica strain


yep and if I remember rightly it was northen lightsxhaze that was in my area


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 12, 2016)

sandhill larry said:


> I understood. She needs time you might not have due to the reveg. Looks like it will be fire even if a little short of the finish you want.


exactly mate...and if we didn't just have a shit oct for weather and had the same October as last year warm and sunny every day I feel I would be pulling this plant next week and it would be completely finished..so im definitely doing the same again next yr


----------



## bobqp (Nov 12, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> yep and if I remember rightly it was northen lightsxhaze that was in my area


Haha that's the one


----------



## Lucky Luke (Nov 12, 2016)

Farmers are thinking that we should get a long summer and dry Autumn.

I hope there right dry Autumn means very low mold risk down here.


Ill take a shit start for a sweet finish


----------



## jzs147 (Nov 12, 2016)

Here's a few pics of the big tent fellas.

 Pineapple express bud

 Incredible bulk bud under 630 lec
 
Pineapple and incredible 



So yea that's a 630 lec tent.

They seem to mature up a bit faster I noticed. The incredible bulk buds seem more dense to. But yeah I'm not 100 percent sold on lec verdict still out.


----------



## bobqp (Nov 12, 2016)

jzs147 said:


> Here's a few pics of the big tent fellas.
> 
> View attachment 3829418 Pineapple express bud
> 
> ...


----------



## Lucky Luke (Nov 12, 2016)

jzs147 said:


> Here's a few pics of the big tent fellas.
> 
> View attachment 3829418 Pineapple express bud
> 
> ...


Nice man!

Our tassie BBQ should be good!..lol


----------



## jzs147 (Nov 13, 2016)

haha im not a smoker just a grower.

I can get double pressed resin buttons to wooo they rip ya


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 13, 2016)

jzs147 said:


> haha im not a smoker just a grower.
> 
> I can get double pressed resin buttons to wooo they rip ya


Ya should send me one in a xmas card


----------



## bict (Nov 13, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> Farmers are thinking that we should get a long summer and dry Autumn.
> 
> I hope there right dry Autumn means very low mold risk down here.
> 
> ...


That sounds fantastic. Fuck yeah, dry autumn.



Lucky Luke said:


> Nice man!
> 
> Our tassie BBQ should be good!..lol


We're having a BBQ? Haha


----------



## bict (Nov 13, 2016)

After 45mm of rain, this is the weather for the next week.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Nov 13, 2016)

bict said:


> We're having a BBQ? Haha


Didn't Ruby tell you? Your organizing it!..lol


----------



## jzs147 (Nov 13, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Ya should send me one in a xmas card


haha ive sent buds to me mate in Melbourne. they got there


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 13, 2016)

bict said:


> That sounds fantastic. Fuck yeah, dry autumn.
> 
> 
> We're having a BBQ? Haha


At your house


----------



## jzs147 (Nov 13, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> At your house



what part of the state you blokes from if ya don't mind me asking.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Nov 13, 2016)

jzs147 said:


> what part of the state you blokes from if ya don't mind me asking.


Where the ferry comes in. u?


----------



## jzs147 (Nov 13, 2016)

Devonport. Im in the north near George town


----------



## bict (Nov 13, 2016)

I'm in boags country. Yet the plot is closer to luke


----------



## bict (Nov 13, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> At your house





Lucky Luke said:


> Didn't Ruby tell you? Your organizing it!..lol


I vote flying to rubes house


----------



## Lucky Luke (Nov 13, 2016)

bict said:


> I'm in boags country. Yet the plot is closer to luke


oO......ima have to go hunting...muuhhahahaaa..lol

And looks like your place..ur central to everyone...hehe


----------



## bict (Nov 13, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> oO......ima have to go hunting...muuhhahahaaa..lol
> 
> And looks like your place..ur central to everyone...hehe


Don't think so man, private property muhahaha. 

True haha


----------



## jzs147 (Nov 13, 2016)

just meet up for a bbq few beers and a joint in a place where they have a bbq or some shit


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 13, 2016)

jzs147 said:


> haha ive sent buds to me mate in Melbourne. they got there





bict said:


> I vote flying to rubes house


I got a gd backyard setup for a show man...but u guys are all in the one place 
Wouldnt take much for a tornado to push tassy right into my coast


----------



## Prince4118 (Nov 13, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> Thats some stretch. When u re pot bury those stems down further in the soil.


 will this stem bury be good enough for now? and both the seeds of my own genetics have emerged from the soil this morning


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 13, 2016)

Prince4118 said:


> View attachment 3830149 will this stem bury be good enough for now? and both the seeds of my own genetics have emerged from the soil this morning


Be fine mate


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 13, 2016)

The seasons just started right ?
Backwards this yr


----------



## bobqp (Nov 13, 2016)

Went looking for new spots to dig a few more holes and in the space of an hour I have come across 8 plots . this area is way to populated for me to grow here. Gumma head down the track another 15kms


----------



## Lucky Luke (Nov 13, 2016)

bobqp said:


> Went looking for new spots to dig a few more holes and in the space of an hour I have come across 8 plots . this area is way to populated for me to grow here. Gumma head down the track another 15kms


thats crazy.....


----------



## Lucky Luke (Nov 13, 2016)

jzs147 said:


> just meet up for a bbq few beers and a joint in a place where they have a bbq or some shit


sounds good...kinda scary being as we all grow and its illegal but maybe if we do it end of March? (hopefully we have all harvested by then) Isolated camping spot with a BBQ (ill stay the night if drinking and smoking)?

But yea..end of March? If you and Bict and any other tassie or mainland peeps are interested ill find a spot and organise a date?


----------



## bobqp (Nov 13, 2016)

There everywhere out here. The thing I'm impressed by was 1 patch had plants 3 foot round. Must be clones . I got the fuck right out of that area. Not gunna die stumbling across another grower.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Nov 13, 2016)

bobqp said:


> There everywhere out here. The thing I'm impressed by was 1 patch had plants 3 foot round. Must be clones . I got the fuck right out of that area. Not gunna die stumbling across another grower.


About 15 years ago a cop was shot just outside of a town close to me in the back due to a trip wire/booby trap. People do stupid stuff.


----------



## bobqp (Nov 13, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> About 15 years ago a cop was shot just outside of a town close to me in the back due to a trip wire/booby trap. People do stupid stuff.


Yeh a lot of dangerous people in the world. Not the kind of meet up person like to stay to myself with this business.although I would be up for a beans swap at the end of the season


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 13, 2016)

Its a weed not worth booby traps at all
Just my fist 
this HTML class. Value is


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 13, 2016)




----------



## bict (Nov 14, 2016)

bobqp said:


> Went looking for new spots to dig a few more holes and in the space of an hour I have come across 8 plots . this area is way to populated for me to grow here. Gumma head down the track another 15kms


That's fucked haha


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 14, 2016)

Fucked fucked


----------



## bict (Nov 14, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Fucked fucked


Indeed rubes, indeed haha


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 14, 2016)

bict said:


> Indeed rubes, indeed haha


today after work was the first day ive looked at me plants and said cool the do look good...only young but really nice green look to them I know its the soil mix ive done


----------



## Prince4118 (Nov 14, 2016)

bobqp said:


> Went looking for new spots to dig a few more holes and in the space of an hour I have come across 8 plots . this area is way to populated for me to grow here. Gumma head down the track another 15kms


hopefully none of them have rogue males throwing flying sperm all over the place


----------



## bobqp (Nov 14, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> today after work was the first day ive looked at me plants and said cool the do look good...only young but really nice green look to them I know its the soil mix ive done


Yeh there very healthy plants with another 2 months veg they should look great


----------



## bobqp (Nov 14, 2016)

Prince4118 said:


> hopefully none of them have rogue males throwing flying sperm all over the place


Didn't look that hard just got the fuck out of every patch as quick as I could. Thinking of heading higher up into the mountains


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 14, 2016)

bobqp said:


> Yeh there very healthy plants with another 2 months veg they should look great


might have been the fact I only looked at them once today not 2 or 3 times lol


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 14, 2016)




----------



## bict (Nov 14, 2016)

Back in AUS tomorrow. Hopefully these plants have grown!


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 14, 2016)

Ready to root eat water plants


----------



## jzs147 (Nov 14, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> sounds good...kinda scary being as we all grow and its illegal but maybe if we do it end of March? (hopefully we have all harvested by then) Isolated camping spot with a BBQ (ill stay the night if drinking and smoking)?
> 
> But yea..end of March? If you and Bict and any other tassie or mainland peeps are interested ill find a spot and organise a date?


My care factor is at 0 percent an my moral compass could not care less. pot is everywhere an all over the world fuck it.

Anyway sold my first buds out of that lot I'm more of a seller than a smoker enjoy growing it always have.

Who says coin don't got on trees.

We have came to the pictorial stage of this post slash rant


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 14, 2016)

Nice !


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 15, 2016)

jzs147 said:


> My care factor is at 0 percent an my moral compass could not care less. pot is everywhere an all over the world fuck it.
> 
> Anyway sold my first buds out of that lot I'm more of a seller than a smoker enjoy growing it always have.
> 
> ...


Wat size tent dude ?


----------



## vegetta (Nov 15, 2016)

bobqp said:


> After 6 weeks of predicting rain its finally here. Nice heavy rain . still have 8 more seeded females to harvest over next 3 weeks serious 6, Moby dick xxl x photo male ,sour og , blue og , cookies kush, auto ultimate x photo male , and 2 c99 . harvested 2 seeded females last week a dutch kush and c99. Dutch kush had rock hard buds old school Afghani smell and nice strong stone . c99 had looser buds sativa smell and longer lasting stone. Lost a fruity chronic juice for a month totally forgot where I put her. Didn't get a chance to seed her so hoping she revegs . nice lolly smelling plant indica type buds. G13 freebies we're quite good. Just waiting to see what the pineapple express and pineapple express 2 turn out like at the end of the season. Auto berry x photo seedlings are going strong .





bobqp said:


> After 6 weeks of predicting rain its finally here. Nice heavy rain . still have 8 more seeded females to harvest over next 3 weeks serious 6, Moby dick xxl x photo male ,sour og , blue og , cookies kush, auto ultimate x photo male , and 2 c99 . harvested 2 seeded females last week a dutch kush and c99. Dutch kush had rock hard buds old school Afghani smell and nice strong stone . c99 had looser buds sativa smell and longer lasting stone. Lost a fruity chronic juice for a month totally forgot where I put her. Didn't get a chance to seed her so hoping she revegs . nice lolly smelling plant indica type buds. G13 freebies we're quite good. Just waiting to see what the pineapple express and pineapple express 2 turn out like at the end of the season. Auto berry x photo seedlings are going strong .



/ Hey bobqp I just wanted to know what brand c99 did you plant ? I tried the g13 and so far not one sprouted out of three, thankfully the pineapple express 2 sprouted. I noticed that you were growing the same as me and since your way ahead since mine are only 8 days old I wanted to know what did you think of the two also do you have any photos and or any advice would be gladly appreciated thanks


----------



## jzs147 (Nov 15, 2016)

vegetta said:


> / Hey bobqp I just wanted to know what brand c99 did you plant ? I tried the g13 and so far not one sprouted out of three, thankfully the pineapple express 2 sprouted. I noticed that you were growing the same as me and since your way ahead since mine are only 8 days old I wanted to know what did you think of the two also do you have any photos and or any advice would be gladly appreciated thanks



my last post has 2 pineapples in it my mates love the shit has a strong smell when growing and smokes up ok to an produces well in scrog an just grown normal to



ruby fruit said:


> Wat size tent dude ?


1200mm x 1200mm x 2000 high most I pulled outta it was 18 ozs off a 600hps magnetic ballast
did take awhile though lot of training 2 months veg 2 months flower


----------



## jzs147 (Nov 15, 2016)

vegetta said:


> / Hey bobqp I just wanted to know what brand c99 did you plant ? I tried the g13 and so far not one sprouted out of three, thankfully the pineapple express 2 sprouted. I noticed that you were growing the same as me and since your way ahead since mine are only 8 days old I wanted to know what did you think of the two also do you have any photos and or any advice would be gladly appreciated thanks


check this link out this is what first got me into pineapple express this will get ya juices flowing

scotty balls haha awesome grow I done this my self think I got 8 ozs water farm under a CMH 330 watt feeding only maxibloom got me 8 ozs who am I to argue

https://www.rollitup.org/t/pineapple-express-g13-labs-seed-to-harvest.344359/


----------



## bict (Nov 15, 2016)

Fuck... I'm finally home haha


----------



## bobqp (Nov 16, 2016)

vegetta said:


> / Hey bobqp I just wanted to know what brand c99 did you plant ? I tried the g13 and so far not one sprouted out of three, thankfully the pineapple express 2 sprouted. I noticed that you were growing the same as me and since your way ahead since mine are only 8 days old I wanted to know what did you think of the two also do you have any photos and or any advice would be gladly appreciated thanks


The c99 we're g13 had no problems with germinating . nice sativa smell good stone . the pineapple express is new to me growing it because it was freebies from attitude. Pineapple express explodes after the seedling stage leaves look like indica sativa hybrid. Hope that helps


----------



## bobqp (Nov 16, 2016)

J


bobqp said:


> The c99 we're g13 had no problems with germinating . nice sativa smell good stone . the pineapple express is new to me growing it because it was freebies from attitude. Pineapple express explodes after the seedling stage leaves look like indica sativa hybrid. Hope that helps


Jzs147 should be able to help you more with this strain. But what ibcan tell you is g13 have good strains blue of is really nice.


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 16, 2016)

This sour kush indica is going mad


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 16, 2016)

Northern lights from royal queen has convinced me she is going to finish


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 16, 2016)

And the pakistan valley has almost spread across the width of the 15 gallon fabric pot


----------



## bobqp (Nov 16, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> This sour kush indica is going mad
> View attachment 3832013


Mmmm gotta love an indica looks great I want it


----------



## bobqp (Nov 16, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Northern lights from royal queen has convinced me she is going to finish
> View attachment 3832014


Let me know what the high is like


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 16, 2016)

bobqp said:


> Mmmm gotta love an indica looks great I want it


Sour kush by DNA seeds


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 16, 2016)

Yo bict im hanging for an update my island friend


----------



## Lucky Luke (Nov 16, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Yo bict im hanging for an update my island friend


They may not of let him back in...


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 16, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> They may not of let him back in...


U get the plot then

.and his missus


----------



## bict (Nov 16, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> This sour kush indica is going mad
> View attachment 3832013


Sexy leaf you have there rubes.


----------



## bict (Nov 16, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Yo bict im hanging for an update my island friend


I'm home, but wont be at the plot till Saturday haha. I'll do a big update then depending on how the look .



ruby fruit said:


> U get the plot then
> 
> .and his missus


Haha! You fuckers


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 16, 2016)

bict said:


> I'm home, but wont be at the plot till Saturday haha. I'll do a big update then depending on how the look .
> 
> 
> Haha! You fuckers


They will look gd trust me


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 16, 2016)

Hope the orange og is a fem eventually
That smoke is my go to one hitter


----------



## bict (Nov 16, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Hope the orange og is a fem eventually
> That smoke is my go to one hitter


That's the one I'm looking forward to


----------



## bict (Nov 16, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> They will look gd trust me


Here's hoping man.


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 16, 2016)

Blue dream gifted to a friend from my tent


----------



## Lucky Luke (Nov 16, 2016)

I got out to mine this arvo, thought they may of needed some water and also planted another seedling taking the count to 5 there.

All looked ok except for the best looking seedling i put into the best spot that had a wild night with a stripper and was pulled under the wire cage and had some arms dislocated. I replanted and hope she will survive. Another had an arm eatin but ya get that.

Worst part was when i had gotten to my plot I tool my backpack off and had a fkn huge huntsman crawl outa the pack. I hate spiders..i mean like I HATE spiders..lucky I didnt die of a heart attack in the middle of the bush.Mind you a dead body near a crop would be a fantastic deterrent for rippers......


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 17, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> I got out to mine this arvo, thought they may of needed some water and also planted another seedling taking the count to 5 there.
> 
> All looked ok except for the best looking seedling i put into the best spot that had a wild night with a stripper and was pulled under the wire cage and had some arms dislocated. I replanted and hope she will survive. Another had an arm eatin but ya get that.
> 
> Worst part was when i had gotten to my plot I tool my backpack off and had a fkn huge huntsman crawl outa the pack. I hate spiders..i mean like I HATE spiders..lucky I didnt die of a heart attack in the middle of the bush.Mind you a dead body near a crop would be a fantastic deterrent for rippers......


I read this just as I took a big inhale, fucking smoke flying out of nose what wasnt coughed out of my mouth. That wouldnt have been pretty had that cunt walked out on your face upon arrival.......good it waited till you had pack off


----------



## bict (Nov 17, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> I got out to mine this arvo, thought they may of needed some water and also planted another seedling taking the count to 5 there.
> 
> All looked ok except for the best looking seedling i put into the best spot that had a wild night with a stripper and was pulled under the wire cage and had some arms dislocated. I replanted and hope she will survive. Another had an arm eatin but ya get that.
> 
> Worst part was when i had gotten to my plot I tool my backpack off and had a fkn huge huntsman crawl outa the pack. I hate spiders..i mean like I HATE spiders..lucky I didnt die of a heart attack in the middle of the bush.Mind you a dead body near a crop would be a fantastic deterrent for rippers......


Oh shit, sorry to hear. Did they end up needing water? I was going to go see mine today but though the rain we had would have been enough. We had 67 mm on the 13th and 5.8 mm on the 14th, surely thats enough until sat


----------



## bobqp (Nov 17, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Blue dream gifted to a friend from my tent
> View attachment 3832556


Have a blue dream female as well still unsure how it will go some say great strain others say shit strain .was freebie seeds from attitude


----------



## Lucky Luke (Nov 17, 2016)

bict said:


> Oh shit, sorry to hear. Did they end up needing water? I was going to go see mine today but though the rain we had would have been enough. We had 67 mm on the 13th and 5.8 mm on the 14th, surely thats enough until sat


no, they didnt need water..i gave em 1/2 a litre each cause i was there but they woulda been fine, we have a little bit of rain comin early next week to.


----------



## bobqp (Nov 17, 2016)

8 plants in test spot 5 females in full flower now ,royal purple kush,wild Thailand,c99 g13 x blueberry headband ,and a couple of sour og,s. Nice plants lots of different smells shame about them still flowering . anyone else having flowering problems.


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 17, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> I got out to mine this arvo, thought they may of needed some water and also planted another seedling taking the count to 5 there.
> 
> All looked ok except for the best looking seedling i put into the best spot that had a wild night with a stripper and was pulled under the wire cage and had some arms dislocated. I replanted and hope she will survive. Another had an arm eatin but ya get that.
> 
> Worst part was when i had gotten to my plot I tool my backpack off and had a fkn huge huntsman crawl outa the pack. I hate spiders..i mean like I HATE spiders..lucky I didnt die of a heart attack in the middle of the bush.Mind you a dead body near a crop would be a fantastic deterrent for rippers......


I just spat a bit o beer out laughing...thanks cunt wat a waste of beer
Haha


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 17, 2016)

bobqp said:


> Have a blue dream female as well still unsure how it will go some say great strain others say shit strain .was freebie seeds from attitude


Ive seen some great ones grown on here no bad ones..thats without a smoke report though


----------



## Lucky Luke (Nov 17, 2016)

bobqp said:


> 8 plants in test spot 5 females in full flower now ,royal purple kush,wild Thailand,c99 g13 x blueberry headband ,and a couple of sour og,s. Nice plants lots of different smells shame about them still flowering . anyone else having flowering problems. View attachment 3832744 View attachment 3832745 View attachment 3832746


Im well into veg time..and what a fkd start to veg we have had down south. Hopefully it means a long mold free season..


----------



## Lucky Luke (Nov 17, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> .Mind you a dead body near a crop would be a fantastic deterrent for rippers......


Ripper 1. DUDE>>look at those plants man?

Ripper two: Fk that man look what happened to the other guy!..lets fk off fast!


----------



## Lucky Luke (Nov 17, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> I just spat a bit o beer out laughing...thanks cunt wat a waste of beer
> Haha


dont waste it..lick that sucker up!


----------



## bobqp (Nov 17, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> Im well into veg time..and what a fkd start to veg we have had down south. Hopefully it means a long mold free season..


These are the last flowering plants I have. The rest have revegged. Looks like a long dry season for us. Sorry to hear about the storms and stuff down there. I've just been planting lots of seeds to try and make up for the fucked up start I had this year.


----------



## jzs147 (Nov 17, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Northern lights from royal queen has convinced me she is going to finish
> View attachment 3832014


Yum


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 17, 2016)

bobqp said:


> These are the last flowering plants I have. The rest have revegged. Looks like a long dry season for us. Sorry to hear about the storms and stuff down there. I've just been planting lots of seeds to try and make up for the fucked up start I had this year.


This years the first time ive had any problems with one preflowering that was my mk ultra...reckon i will do 3 mk ultras for my spring crop next season after my experimental northern lights
The mk must be a quick flipper as the others never flowered
Heres the NL tonite without flash on camera


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 17, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> dont waste it..lick that sucker up!


Looks like my plant was trying to drink from my longneck


----------



## bict (Nov 17, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> no, they didnt need water..i gave em 1/2 a litre each cause i was there but they woulda been fine, we have a little bit of rain comin early next week to.


Fuck, I'm nervous to see mine. If they haven't grown ima lose my shit haha. My own fault though, shouldn't of topped early.


----------



## bict (Nov 17, 2016)

Weathers finally coming around, about a month late :\


----------



## bobqp (Nov 17, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Looks like my plant was trying to drink from my longneck
> View attachment 3832769


Jeez that plant has some nice big healthy leaves


----------



## bobqp (Nov 17, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> This years the first time ive had any problems with one preflowering that was my mk ultra...reckon i will do 3 mk ultras for my spring crop next season after my experimental northern lights
> The mk must be a quick flipper as the others never flowered
> Heres the NL tonite without flash on camera
> View attachment 3832766


That northern light looks great. Yeh I'm gunna breed some of these fast flippers and do a couple of winter crops with them in the greenhouses. At least it let's me know which strains to put outdoors later next year or earlier depending if I want a spring crop again.


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 17, 2016)

bobqp said:


> Jeez that plant has some nice big healthy leaves


for real mate ..ive never had an indica with leaves that big...she got topped for the first time today


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 17, 2016)

bobqp said:


> That northern light looks great. Yeh I'm gunna breed some of these fast flippers and do a couple of winter crops with them in the greenhouses. At least it let's me know which strains to put outdoors later next year or earlier depending if I want a spring crop again.


the northern lights was in the tent under T5 for approx. 8-9 weeks from seed before placed outside as soon as we hit 12 hours sunlight


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 17, 2016)

bict said:


> Weathers finally coming around, about a month late :\
> 
> View attachment 3832777


gee mate that's still not real flash huh? we got 28-36 for the next 5 days....37 today


----------



## bict (Nov 17, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> gee mate that's still not real flash huh? we got 28-36 for the next 5 days....37 today


Its good for TAs bruv hahaha. Although last year we had the same weather in October.


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 17, 2016)

Yeah our oct this yr was worst for gd weather in the last 10-12 yrs
Everything turns full circle it is what it is


----------



## jzs147 (Nov 17, 2016)

any one grown humboldt blue dream?


----------



## bict (Nov 17, 2016)

jzs147 said:


> any one grown humboldt blue dream?


Yeah, its a great strain. Ganja girl, a outdoor grower from the fourm grew it this US season and it got huuuuugggeeee.

It was also my first indoor grow and it performed great.


----------



## jzs147 (Nov 17, 2016)

bict said:


> Yeah, its a great strain. Ganja girl, a outdoor grower from the fourm grew it this US season and it got huuuuugggeeee.
> 
> It was also my first indoor grow and it performed great.


Nice got a few seeds thinking bout popping one for the smaller tent.


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 17, 2016)

jzs147 said:


> Nice got a few seeds thinking bout popping one for the smaller tent.


I started one in my tent its now out at my offsiders "farm" in starting veg mode


----------



## jzs147 (Nov 18, 2016)

I just pulled my 630 lec grow not real impressed at all buds look inmature but where starting to die off. give it 1 more go then I may be back to hps. but it was a bit of a messed up grow i killed a couple plants in veg the pump failed water pump I mean.


----------



## bobqp (Nov 19, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> for real mate ..ive never had an indica with leaves that big...she got topped for the first time today


Hopefully she has big solid buds at the end of the season is the northern lights good at being mold resistant ?


----------



## bobqp (Nov 19, 2016)

Bigger female is a mandala safari mix 2 smaller females are bb x we. Will be transplanted in the morning.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Nov 19, 2016)

What trait are you breeding for?


----------



## bict (Nov 19, 2016)

Sick.. Barely any growth and more yellow leaves after 16 days of good weather. Fuck sakes.


----------



## bict (Nov 19, 2016)

@ruby fruit @Vnsmkr


----------



## bict (Nov 19, 2016)

Same time last year


----------



## bobqp (Nov 19, 2016)

bict said:


> Same time last year
> View attachment 3834137


They need nitrogen badly .I'd give them a half to full strength dose of power feed. To promote side branches and growth


----------



## bobqp (Nov 19, 2016)

W


bict said:


> Same time last year
> View attachment 3834137


 what strains are the plants in the tub from last year they look awesome


----------



## bict (Nov 19, 2016)

bobqp said:


> W
> what strains are the plants in the tub from last year they look awesome


Kiwi seeds white island and 2 pounder. That one is a white island.


----------



## bict (Nov 19, 2016)

bobqp said:


> They need nitrogen badly .I'd give them a half to full strength dose of power feed. To promote side branches and growth


Thought so too, but was told the soil should feed them


----------



## bobqp (Nov 19, 2016)

bict said:


> Kiwi seeds white island and 2 pounder. That one is a white island.


 I was eyeing off 2 pounder before the season started but couldn't find anyone that grew it so I bought ghost train haze 1 instead. Yeh I'd give them at least half dose of nitrogen this year cause you don't want them to get stunted in the seedling stage.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Nov 19, 2016)

bict said:


> Thought so too, but was told the soil should feed them


At least they havent been ganged rapped and stuff..what did u put into your holes? and i know u didnt let it "cook". Ruby's soil looks like it does because he works at it.

Also keep in mind this year is a bad start compared to last. You also topped earlier which will slow the growth at the start but wins the race in the end. Tis early days.


----------



## bict (Nov 19, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> At least they havent been ganged rapped and stuff..what did u put into your holes? and i know u didnt let it "cook". Ruby's soil looks like it does because he works at it.
> 
> Also keep in mind this year is a bad start compared to last. You also topped earlier which will slow the growth at the start but wins the race in the end. Tis early days.


Rooster shit and osconate stuff.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Nov 19, 2016)

bict said:


> Rooster shit and osconate stuff.


They may well be in a little bit of shock if u didnt let the shit "cook" for awhile. A month is recommended. Wont kill em and they will explode but also keep in mind u only planted em in the ground 3 or 4 weeks ago and we had at least a week of rain (plants dont grow when its cloudy and pissing down rain- just like grass. They do build a huge root system that then explodes growth when we have sunny weeks)

I know u get down and wear your grow on your sleeve. It will be fine, next year will be completely different to. 
You have a better start than me and im down but not to concerned about the end result.


----------



## bict (Nov 19, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> They may well be in a little bit of shock if u didnt let the shit "cook" for awhile. A month is recommended. Wont kill em and they will explode but also keep in mind u only planted em in the ground 3 or 4 weeks ago and we had at least a week of rain (plants dont grow when its cloudy and pissing down rain- just like grass. They do build a huge root system that then explodes growth when we have sunny weeks)
> 
> I know u get down and wear your grow on your sleeve. It will be fine, next year will be completely different to.
> You have a better start than me and im down but not to concerned about the end result.


Thanks for reassurance bruv. I get fucking depressed when stuff doesn't go well. You reckon I should hit em with a full dose of food?


----------



## Lucky Luke (Nov 19, 2016)

bict said:


> Thanks for reassurance bruv. I get fucking depressed when stuff doesn't go well. You reckon I should hit em with a full dose of food?


nope..not with fresh shit in ur soil....but see what the others say as im no expert.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 19, 2016)

Shit not yet broken down what it looks like. I might be tempted to bump them 1/4 strength or so just to get em the nitro they need. DO you have any epsom salt? I would feed em epsom salt before I gave a bunch of other shit. Since the shit hasnt had a chance to break down


----------



## Lucky Luke (Nov 19, 2016)

A read for you Bict. https://www.google.com.au/search?q=gold+coast+meter+maids+2016&rlz=1C1ASUT_enAU412AU434&espv=2&biw=1366&bih=662&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwi3_7Huo7TQAhXMm5QKHelkBvgQsAQIGQ

mm was ment to be on cooking soil..but that link is better!


----------



## bobqp (Nov 19, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> nope..not with fresh shit in ur soil....but see what the others say as im no expert.


I don't grow with chookshit and stuff so I don't know what would happen with you giving them a dose of nitrogen. I just mix potting mix and mountain soil together with water crystals and use liquid fertilizers . I don't want to give you the wrong information. If you just had potting mix or mountain dirt than I'd give them a full dose of fertilizer but you have fertilizers in the soil already so I'd properly listen to people who grow with chookshit etc.


----------



## bict (Nov 19, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> nope..not with fresh shit in ur soil....but see what the others say as im no expert.


Its not fresh, its pelleted from bunnings.


----------



## bict (Nov 19, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Shit not yet broken down what it looks like. I might be tempted to bump them 1/4 strength or so just to get em the nitro they need. DO you have any epsom salt? I would feed em epsom salt before I gave a bunch of other shit. Since the shit hasnt had a chance to break down


Nah, no Epson salts.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Nov 19, 2016)

bict said:


> Its not fresh, its pelleted from bunnings.


Still needs to be cooked though.


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 19, 2016)

Got the same rooster booster pellets and a few other goodies @bict and i let that stuff cook for around 10-16 weeks even at the end turning it every 3 days for 2 weeks
Dont stress bruv u will be right
Its the worst start to a season october australia wide 
I actually think dose of powerfeed here and there 1/2 strength for tomorrow then in 10 days full strength then one dose say 8-10 litres of it once every 9-10 days will keep em moving


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 19, 2016)

Mine have had 1 dose of powerfeed and go go juice already even with the soil i got


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 19, 2016)

Im half pissed tho but still reckon im making sense i hope


----------



## bict (Nov 19, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Im half pissed tho but still reckon im making sense i hope


I'm the same atm. Gonna hit em with food tomorrow,full dose.


----------



## bict (Nov 19, 2016)

Was tempted to just rip em early on, calmed a bit though.


----------



## bobqp (Nov 19, 2016)

bict said:


> Was tempted to just rip em early on, calmed a bit though.


I hit mine with power feed 8 days ago leaves are getting light green again so I'll hit mine again with a full dose tomorrow


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 19, 2016)

One day after the sour kush got topped i get the idea she will thrive while being topped


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 19, 2016)

bict said:


> Was tempted to just rip em early on, calmed a bit though.


Calm the farm tripper


----------



## bict (Nov 19, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Calm the farm tripper


I'm farmer mcfucked off haha


----------



## jzs147 (Nov 19, 2016)

I only just planted mine waited for the shit wheather to piss off last few yrs planted an early an they go straight to head


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 19, 2016)

I for one regardless of soil etc etc @bict give those girls a drink of seaweed goodness with nitrogen in it..(powerfeed is a fav of mine but seasol etc do the same job)
its just like your doing a guerilla grow mate u cant get to them everyday and baby them like some of us other guys so ur gonna get yellow leaves n shit now and then as they are up against all elements....on top of that October as we know was quite pathetic weather in aust so everyones in the same boat..mine are only just startin to hit what I think is an "ok" start and spreading their roots now.
I brought a water meter to as im trying to let the soil dry out to about 50% before I water them again so I can keep these roots spreading far and wide during veg....
u will be ok I wouldn't pass judgement to harsh yet until you get another 3-4 weeks growth in them and then we can see how they really might stack up mate


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 19, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> They may well be in a little bit of shock if u didnt let the shit "cook" for awhile. A month is recommended. Wont kill em and they will explode but also keep in mind u only planted em in the ground 3 or 4 weeks ago and we had at least a week of rain (plants dont grow when its cloudy and pissing down rain- just like grass. They do build a huge root system that then explodes growth when we have sunny weeks)
> 
> I know u get down and wear your grow on your sleeve. It will be fine, next year will be completely different to.
> You have a better start than me and im down but not to concerned about the end result.


exactly...my sour kush has doubled in height and girth in only 4 days of 34-38 temps weather wise


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 19, 2016)

Getting closer to the finish line


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 19, 2016)

Really glad i chose the sour kush for my biggest hole
Leaves are biggest ive ever grown with an indica and after first topping 2 days ago hasnt stalled...reminds me of the wonder woman


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 19, 2016)

Black d.o.g is finally starting to establish its roots....still a bit thin but getting thicker now quick.
This one definitely stalled for a week after being topped


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 19, 2016)

I dont have a decent phone camera atm but I have one Diamonds and Dust from Gage Green which is growing like fuck, its almost chest high now (pot is about 40cm tall), the others are lagging behind but I guess they are a few weeks back. One of @eastcoastmo 's SinCity Seeds crosses is about ready too, just pulled a little tester bud this morning


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 19, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I dont have a decent phone camera atm but I have one Diamonds and Dust from Gage Green which is growing like fuck, its almost chest high now (pot is about 40cm tall), the others are lagging behind but I guess they are a few weeks back. One of @eastcoastmo 's SinCity Seeds crosses is about ready too, just pulled a little tester bud this morning


Awesome bud, glad you got some smoke and more coming! Which one of the sin city beans was it? I'd be interested to know how dank she turned out?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 19, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Awesome bud, glad you got some smoke and more coming! Which one of the sin city beans was it? I'd be interested to know how dank she turned out?


Wanna say it was a BLP cross, don't have the list handy in front of me


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 19, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Wanna say it was a BLP cross, don't have the list handy in front of me


All good man, hope she's fire for you


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 19, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> All good man, hope she's fire for you


I dont have any doubts in my mind as to that . She smells divine


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 19, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I dont have any doubts in my mind as to that . She smells divine


Awesome man, that's what I wanted to hear


----------



## bict (Nov 19, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> I for one regardless of soil etc etc @bict give those girls a drink of seaweed goodness with nitrogen in it..(powerfeed is a fav of mine but seasol etc do the same job)
> its just like your doing a guerilla grow mate u cant get to them everyday and baby them like some of us other guys so ur gonna get yellow leaves n shit now and then as they are up against all elements....on top of that October as we know was quite pathetic weather in aust so everyones in the same boat..mine are only just startin to hit what I think is an "ok" start and spreading their roots now.
> I brought a water meter to as im trying to let the soil dry out to about 50% before I water them again so I can keep these roots spreading far and wide during veg....
> u will be ok I wouldn't pass judgement to harsh yet until you get another 3-4 weeks growth in them and then we can see how they really might stack up mate


Sweet. Ima give em a full dose of seasol power feeder.


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 19, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I dont have a decent phone camera atm but I have one Diamonds and Dust from Gage Green which is growing like fuck, its almost chest high now (pot is about 40cm tall), the others are lagging behind but I guess they are a few weeks back. One of @eastcoastmo 's SinCity Seeds crosses is about ready too, just pulled a little tester bud this morning


Thats cool u got something near done mate ya gonna gave to do a smoke report on the dank stuff if @eastcoastmo


----------



## bict (Nov 19, 2016)

Gave em two litres each.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Nov 20, 2016)

Im interested in seeing how the Black Dog goes Ruby. 

Your running a black dog to arnt ya Bict?


----------



## bict (Nov 20, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> Im interested in seeing how the Black Dog goes Ruby.
> 
> Your running a black dog to arnt ya Bict?


Nah, I was but they died in my first batch of seeds.


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 20, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> Im interested in seeing how the Black Dog goes Ruby.
> 
> Your running a black dog to arnt ya Bict?


nothing stand out so far about it but it has earnt its spot its not getting pulled so she will go full term so we will get to see what she goes like
if it goes good where I am its gonna go better in a full sun all day spot for sure


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 20, 2016)

bict said:


> Nah, I was but they died in my first batch of seeds.


R.I.P


----------



## bict (Nov 20, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> R.I.P


Rip indeed haha. This season is rip mcfucked ass cunt fuck


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 20, 2016)

bict said:


> Rip indeed haha. This season is rip mcfucked ass cunt fuck


Language lad for fucks sake


----------



## bict (Nov 20, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Language lad for fucks sake


My language is sound . 

It rained a bit last night and today, so hopefully that washes the powerfeeder i gave em throughout the soil.


----------



## bict (Nov 20, 2016)

After evaluating ( aka starring at the photos of my plants to reassure myself) I reckon i can still pull this off. I reckon the food i gave em yesterday will do em some good. I'm also around my plot for the next two weeks so I'll be able to baby them until they get bigger. Also, I looked at my photos from last season and the lone plant I had in the ground, which turned into nearly the biggest, was smaller at this same time last year..

I'll just count the lower growth as nature doing my lollipoping for me. The new shoots have finally started to grow and I'm just going to consider that where i put all my concern into.


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 20, 2016)

bict said:


> After evaluating ( aka starring at the photos of my plants to reassure myself) I reckon i can still pull this off. I reckon the food i gave em yesterday will do em some good. I'm also around my plot for the next two weeks so I'll be able to baby them until they get bigger. Also, I looked at my photos from last season and the lone plant I had in the ground, which turned into nearly the biggest, was smaller at this same time last year..
> 
> I'll just count the lower growth as nature doing my lollipoping for me. The new shoots have finally started to grow and I'm just going to consider that where i put all my concern into.


Fucken hell dude i got blood pressure problems your not helping me with all your stress you know
Go have a bong
And then have another one


----------



## bict (Nov 20, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Fucken hell dude i got blood pressure problems your not helping me with all your stress you know
> Go have a bong
> And then have another one


I stress the fuck out ae haha it doesn't help, but I cant help it.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Nov 20, 2016)

bict said:


> I stress the fuck out ae haha it doesn't help, but I cant help it.


What are you after with this crop is she.
A. Just want free smoko for the year?
B. Cash crop.
C. ?

Wouldn't you hate to be a farmer for real? To much stress and worry.


----------



## bict (Nov 20, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> What are you after with this crop is she.
> A. Just want free smoko for the year?
> B. Cash crop.
> C. ?
> ...


Always A, but really B. Fuck being a farmer.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Nov 20, 2016)

Im A and any left over i may B or giveaway. So im in a diff position than you, I just need one plant to perform OK and im happish.


----------



## bict (Nov 20, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> Im A and any left over i may B or giveaway. So im in a diff position than you, I just need one plant to perform OK and im happish.


Fair enough man, I don't smoke very often nowadays. Just when I'm with mates really.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Nov 20, 2016)

But an over seas holiday would be nice if I can A and B


----------



## Lucky Luke (Nov 20, 2016)

bict said:


> Fair enough man, I don't smoke very often nowadays. Just when I'm with mates really.


i dont smoke to much either...im more of a drinker who smokes...


----------



## bict (Nov 20, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> But an over seas holiday would be nice if I can A and B


A deposit for a house would be nice for me


----------



## bict (Nov 20, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> i dont smoke to much either...im more of a drinker who smokes...


I did smoke ciggies, but hitting a vaporizer now.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Nov 20, 2016)

bict said:


> A deposit for a house would be nice for me


A bloak I know In Taree did one large (like LARGE) grow and bought a house and retired when he was in his 20s. He in his late 40s and still retired..lol


----------



## bict (Nov 20, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> A bloak I know In Taree did one large (like LARGE) grow and bought a house and retired when he was in his 20s. He in his late 40s and still retired..lol


I made a bit last season, but not enough for retirement haha.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Nov 20, 2016)

bict said:


> I made a bit last season, but not enough for retirement haha.


As im getting older Im thinking of maybe trying to make an income stream from it. But really need to go Hydro i think. I dont want to get caught with 200 plants.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 20, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> As im getting older Im thinking of maybe trying to make an income stream from it. But really need to go Hydro i think. I dont want to get caught with 200 plants.


Seedbank based in Oz?


----------



## Lucky Luke (Nov 20, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Seedbank based in Oz?


im not sure of the laws here for that..ima thinking it would be shut down fast.


----------



## bict (Nov 20, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> As im getting older Im thinking of maybe trying to make an income stream from it. But really need to go Hydro i think. I dont want to get caught with 200 plants.


I'd be the opposite, outdoor yields a tonne more and less start up costs.


----------



## bict (Nov 20, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Seedbank based in Oz?


That's a jail sentence haha


----------



## Lucky Luke (Nov 20, 2016)

bict said:


> I'd be the opposite, outdoor yields a tonne more and less start up costs.


yep..unless ur busted, ripped off or fire or molded out. Its not consistent. Indoor can be.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 20, 2016)

Well let us all hope things progressively change. No jail sentence for growing 20 plants?


----------



## bict (Nov 20, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> yep..unless ur busted, ripped off or fire or molded out. Its not consistent. Indoor can be.


Of course its more consistent, but the other risks apply I would argue more for indoors, if growing on a large scale.


----------



## bict (Nov 20, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Well let us all hope things progressively change. No jail sentence for growing 20 plants?


As long its under 50 no real risk of Jail.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Nov 20, 2016)

5 ish plants flowering in a perpetual grow is the go i think.

Its not enough plants for a mandatory penal sentence. Its good income every 2 months.

Sure its not the BIG SCORE but less risk in more than one way


----------



## bict (Nov 20, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> 5 ish plants flowering in a perpetual grow is the go i think.
> 
> Its not enough plants for a mandatory penal sentence. Its good income every 2 months.
> 
> Sure its not the BIG SCORE but less risk in more than one way


Plot of secure private land and ya good as gold! easier said than done though


----------



## Lucky Luke (Nov 20, 2016)

bict said:


> Plot of secure private land and ya good as gold! easier said than done though


Ive thought about buying a few hundred acres down the west coast (crap land is cheap as fk there ) and doin it. But mold could be a problem even with the "right" strain.


----------



## bict (Nov 20, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> Ive thought about buying a few hundred acres down the west coast (crap land is cheap as fk there ) and doin it. But mold could be a problem even with the "right" strain.


Mold is unavoidable in Tas. I've grown outdoors for 3 seasons here and have never not gotten it. Same with other growers I know who have grown here for a long time.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Nov 20, 2016)

bict said:


> Mold is unavoidable in Tas. I've grown outdoors for 3 seasons here and have never not gotten it. Same with other growers I know who have grown here for a long time.


I have not gotten mold (but in pots and I move em late in the season).

The right strains would help. Why im interested in Rubys Black dog. Im sure VM is also on the look out for decent THC% and yield for us peeps to. High mold resistant high thc strains would be a key market for his new JAH venture


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 21, 2016)

bict said:


> As long its under 50 no real risk of Jail.


Same here, $$$$


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 21, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> I have not gotten mold (but in pots and I move em late in the season).
> 
> The right strains would help. Why im interested in Rubys Black dog. Im sure VM is also on the look out for decent THC% and yield for us peeps to. High mold resistant high thc strains would be a key market for his new JAH venture


We gotcha covered. Few of the guys now are going outdoor in Oregon, extremely wet and humid at times.


----------



## bict (Nov 21, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> We gotcha covered. Few of the guys now are going outdoor in Oregon, extremely wet and humid at times.


I was try ya stuff man, gimmie haha


----------



## Prince4118 (Nov 21, 2016)

how are my hopefully girls (if not all i need more seed stock so win win) looking they are pretty much 2 weeks old from popping soil they see sun from 4:30 am to about 6:30-7 pm shaded for the first hour and last hour and half the rest is full sun is it just me or do they take ages to start second set of leaves then after that they shoot a new set every day or 2 as these all stayed on first true leaves for a week and a half and over the weekend popped the second set and are showing 3rd set I'm unsure why stems are so thin they see a decent breeze all day and are strong enough to withstand a decent gust


----------



## Lucky Luke (Nov 21, 2016)

Prince4118 said:


> View attachment 3835978 how are my hopefully girls (if not all i need more seed stock so win win) looking they are pretty much 2 weeks old from popping soil they see sun from 4:30 am to about 6:30-7 pm shaded for the first hour and last hour and half the rest is full sun is it just me or do they take ages to start second set of leaves then after that they shoot a new set every day or 2 as these all stayed on first true leaves for a week and a half and over the weekend popped the second set and are showing 3rd set I'm unsure why stems are so thin they see a decent breeze all day and are strong enough to withstand a decent gust


yea..but they need to spend time on stuff under the soil to.


----------



## Prince4118 (Nov 21, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> yea..but they need to spend time on stuff under the soil to.


so your saying they are slow in the early days cause they are developing a root system? iv always grown indoor from clones off a friend


----------



## Lucky Luke (Nov 21, 2016)

Prince4118 said:


> so your saying they are slow in the early days cause they are developing a root system? iv always grown indoor from clones off a friend


yep, especially in such a large pot.


----------



## bict (Nov 21, 2016)

Prince4118 said:


> so your saying they are slow in the early days cause they are developing a root system? iv always grown indoor from clones off a friend


You should see em in the ground, take ages to start boosting. Especially if you dig a massive hole.


----------



## Prince4118 (Nov 21, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> yep, especially in such a large pot.


yea usually use beer pong cups do you tgink the bigger pot created a bigger root system meaning they should get some good rapid growth


----------



## Prince4118 (Nov 21, 2016)

bict said:


> You should see em in the ground, take ages to start boosting. Especially if you dig a massive hole.


once they establish do they grow quick? I'm planning on getting these to a foot tall with 2 toppings/ clones ( so I can sex them under a friend's lights as iv got rid of all my indoor equipment so I know if there's a male to plant it away and to get an early little nug from each as a taste tester) in these pots before they go into the ground


----------



## Lucky Luke (Nov 21, 2016)

Big rootes= big buds.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 21, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> Big rootes= big buds.


Truth, another way to say it is "more roots, more fruits"


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 21, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Seedbank based in Oz?


Dont get me started on this...i only just said to the missus bout this last night


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 21, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> I have not gotten mold (but in pots and I move em late in the season).
> 
> The right strains would help. Why im interested in Rubys Black dog. Im sure VM is also on the look out for decent THC% and yield for us peeps to. High mold resistant high thc strains would be a key market for his new JAH venture


pretty sure the black d.o.g would possibly mold if you had a shocking yr for weather in tas.....


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 21, 2016)

bict said:


> That's a jail sentence haha


be a jail sentence as well for just under 50 plants to young fella....


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 21, 2016)

Prince4118 said:


> once they establish do they grow quick? I'm planning on getting these to a foot tall with 2 toppings/ clones ( so I can sex them under a friend's lights as iv got rid of all my indoor equipment so I know if there's a male to plant it away and to get an early little nug from each as a taste tester) in these pots before they go into the ground


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 21, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> be a jail sentence as well for just under 50 plants to young fella....


49? thats what it is here, over 49 you'll get some jail but under just pay some cashola to the hand. Whats the limit where you stick ya in there?


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 21, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> 49? thats what it is here, over 49 you'll get some jail but under just pay some cashola to the hand. Whats the limit where you stick ya in there?


in general 1-5 outdoor is up to the charging officers discretion weather he wants to do a lesser charge or instead try n get you gone for growing to supply/sell
5-10 is trafficking/intent to sell etc
more than 10 is on a commercial scale supply etc etc
most states are ok with 1 or 2 outside but indoor is a no no


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 21, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> 49? thats what it is here, over 49 you'll get some jail but under just pay some cashola to the hand. Whats the limit where you stick ya in there?


what I meant was bict said 50..fuck ..my state would get you jail for 10 any day of the week


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 21, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> what I meant was bict said 50..fuck ..my state would get you jail for 10 any day of the week


understand, my old state would do same, fuck they would put you under the jail for that


----------



## Lucky Luke (Nov 21, 2016)

Every state is different...i dont know what the rules are in TAS. In NSW 49 is the magic number. 50 is locked up, do not pass go, no excuses. Its Felony materiel at 50


----------



## Prince4118 (Nov 21, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> Every state is different...i dont know what the rules are in TAS. In NSW 49 is the magic number. 50 is locked up, do not pass go, no excuses. Its Felony materiel at 50


does that 50 include seedlings?


----------



## bict (Nov 21, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> what I meant was bict said 50..fuck ..my state would get you jail for 10 any day of the week


TAs is the same as nsw. 50 is commercial quantity


----------



## bict (Nov 21, 2016)

Prince4118 said:


> does that 50 include seedlings?


Think its sexually mature plants.


----------



## bict (Nov 21, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> be a jail sentence as well for just under 50 plants to young fella....


My bad, 50 is an indictable offence, 250 is commercial. 
http://druglawyer.armstronglegal.com.au/web/page/likely-penalty-cultivating-cannabis


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 21, 2016)

bict said:


> My bad, 50 is an indictable offence, 250 is commercial.
> http://druglawyer.armstronglegal.com.au/web/page/likely-penalty-cultivating-cannabis


Ill just stick to my couple each yr im still smoking on last yrs its all about quality and peronal variety for me


----------



## bict (Nov 21, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Ill just stick to my couple each yr im still smoking on last yrs its all about quality and peronal variety for me


Fair enough man, its all about personal circumstances.


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 21, 2016)

bict said:


> My bad, 50 is an indictable offence, 250 is commercial.
> http://druglawyer.armstronglegal.com.au/web/page/likely-penalty-cultivating-cannabis


Did u click on the bit where it says likely penalty enquiry lol
Required are the fields name phone number email add 
Wonder how many ppl do ask what i can be done penalty wise for 35 plants lol 
Or ive just killed my wife.
.whats my likely penalty ?
Heres my name ....


----------



## bict (Nov 21, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Did u click on the bit where it says likely penalty enquiry lol
> Required are the fields name phone number email add
> Wonder how many ppl do ask what i can be done penalty wise for 35 plants lol
> Or ive just killed my wife.
> ...


I wouldn't ask haha, risky as fuck. I just wanted to show the table. I don't reckon id get jail time. Fine and a suspended sentence probably. Maybe deportation due to immigration laws.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Nov 21, 2016)

Prince4118 said:


> does that 50 include seedlings?


In NSW, yes it does.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Nov 21, 2016)

bict said:


> My bad, 50 is an indictable offence, 250 is commercial.
> http://druglawyer.armstronglegal.com.au/web/page/likely-penalty-cultivating-cannabis


That says in NSW Bict..i cannot see a Tas one?


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 21, 2016)

bict said:


> I wouldn't ask haha, risky as fuck. I just wanted to show the table. I don't reckon id get jail time. Fine and a suspended sentence probably. Maybe deportation due to immigration laws.


Did i give my seeds to a wog ?
Lol just playing around


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 21, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> That says in NSW Bict..i cannot see a Tas one?


Id love to see a up to date table for sa i reckon its 100 or more is commercial and 20-100 is indictable im not sure 
All i know is one is a fine and 2-5 is discretion up to cops how they charge you 
Mostly this talk bout penaltys is making me sick...mentally


----------



## bict (Nov 21, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Did i give my seeds to a wog ?
> Lol just playing around


No haha definitely not a wog haha.


----------



## bict (Nov 21, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> That says in NSW Bict..i cannot see a Tas one?


I reckon the table would apply to TAs, its just the stats on the penalties that applies to nsw. I remember Kog up in Queensland saying to never grow more than 50 because its prison time. I could be wrong though, feel free to find the info.


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 21, 2016)

Some showers overnight and now 7 days straight of predicted 27-29 sunny days no wind
Fuck yeah


----------



## bict (Nov 21, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Some showers overnight and now 7 days straight of predicted 27-29 sunny days no wind
> Fuck yeah


Jealous haha. We had thunderstorm yesterday.


----------



## Vic-grower19 (Nov 21, 2016)

Are you growing this season? How is it going?


----------



## Vic-grower19 (Nov 21, 2016)

It's my first time growing. my plants are 6 weeks old what are your thoughts?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 21, 2016)

bict said:


> I reckon the table would apply to TAs, its just the stats on the penalties that applies to nsw. I remember Kog up in Queensland saying to never grow more than 50 because its prison time. I could be wrong though, feel free to find the info.


Kog did say that


----------



## bict (Nov 21, 2016)

Vic-grower19 said:


> It's my first time growing. my plants are 6 weeks old what are your thoughts?


They look good. I wouldn't expect em to get huge in those containers though.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 21, 2016)

They won't be huge but they can get respectable return.Those look good. 

I've got one vegging now in a 4 gallon square pot which is just up past my shoulders now and I'm 1.88m right around 6 weeks old; granted she won't be that wide, but good nonetheless.


----------



## Vic-grower19 (Nov 21, 2016)

It's 110 litre the big one I have more


----------



## Vic-grower19 (Nov 21, 2016)

How big would you reccomend


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 21, 2016)

Depends on how big you want them to get, larger root space = larger plants. In general those 100 liter pots should be fine, thats a bit more than 25 gallons.


----------



## Vic-grower19 (Nov 21, 2016)

I also have all these there all in a hot house in organic soil I haven't done anything to them except water them everyday and some seasoil once a week


----------



## Vic-grower19 (Nov 21, 2016)

Yeah the biggest is in a 110 litre And the rest are like 60-80 litre I couldn't find anywhere to buy big pots so I just had to use what I do uld find around the farm


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 21, 2016)

60-80 litre should be plenty to finish some nice plants off. Mine are all less than 20 litres


----------



## Vic-grower19 (Nov 21, 2016)

Ah nice thanks for the tips man


----------



## Vic-grower19 (Nov 21, 2016)




----------



## bict (Nov 21, 2016)

Maybe its the photos but the tubs look smaller then that, no more then 55 litres to me, the white ones anyway.


----------



## sandhill larry (Nov 21, 2016)

Vic-grower19 said:


> Yeah the biggest is in a 110 litre And the rest are like 60-80 litre I couldn't find anywhere to buy big pots so I just had to use what I do uld find around the farm


Some use the small kiddie pools. It's like the ladies say, "wider is better than deeper."


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 21, 2016)

sandhill larry said:


> Some use the small kiddie pools. It's like the ladies say, "wider is better than deeper."


Was just about to write that ..kiddie pools work good


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 21, 2016)

Vic-grower19 said:


> Ah nice thanks for the tips man


Cant put any in the ground ?
Less watering bigger plants easy to lst etc


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 21, 2016)

Vic-grower19 said:


> Ah nice thanks for the tips man


They look good now but u still got 7-10 weeks veg yet they are gonna appreciate a bigger area to move roots around in


----------



## Vic-grower19 (Nov 21, 2016)

Yeah the biggest one is 110 and the rest were 150 barrels I cut in half.

I can plant them in the ground but not in the hot house only outside and I thought the change might shock them?


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 21, 2016)

Vic-grower19 said:


> Yeah the biggest one is 110 and the rest were 150 barrels I cut in half.
> 
> I can plant them in the ground but not in the hot house only outside and I thought the change might shock them?


I dont think at that size u need to be worried bout shock now its not like they hoing from a indoor setup to outside to harden off...
Id put your two best plants in a hole 1mx1mx1m at a minimum with reasonable dirt soil if u can..u wont regret it my friend those 2 best plants in holes that big in a sunny well drained position could be the difference between 6-9 oz or a kilo dried plant


----------



## Lucky Luke (Nov 21, 2016)

bict said:


> I reckon the table would apply to TAs, its just the stats on the penalties that applies to nsw. I remember Kog up in Queensland saying to never grow more than 50 because its prison time. I could be wrong though, feel free to find the info.


Kogs in NSW (inland of Nimbin in the northen Hunter). Each state is different. Id love to find out the rules here but im not going to ring the PooPoo and ask..lol


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 21, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> Kogs in NSW (inland of Nimbin in the northen Hunter). Each state is different. Id love to find out the rules here but im not going to ring the PooPoo and ask..lol


Fuck the talk bout po po..itll bring bad karma im gonna have to post a pic or two of some green later to change the subject lol


----------



## bict (Nov 21, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> Kogs in NSW (inland of Nimbin in the northen Hunter). Each state is different. Id love to find out the rules here but im not going to ring the PooPoo and ask..lol


Didn't he grow in Queensland for a bit? Maybe I'm mixing people up. I'd bet our rules are similar.


----------



## bict (Nov 21, 2016)

I reckon we are alright lads, he got two years for a fuck tonne of seedlings haha


----------



## Vic-grower19 (Nov 21, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> I dont think at that size u need to be worried bout shock now its not like they hoing from a indoor setup to outside to harden off...
> Id put your two best plants in a hole 1mx1mx1m at a minimum with reasonable dirt soil if u can..u wont regret it my friend those 2 best plants in holes that big in a sunny well drained position could be the difference between 6-9 oz or a kilo dried plant


Alright sounds good man I'll definitely get it done this week, yeah i live on an organic farm so I have everything man I'll keep you updated bro thanks for the help


----------



## Lucky Luke (Nov 21, 2016)

bict said:


> View attachment 3836784
> 
> I reckon we are alright lads, he got two years for a fuck tonne of seedlings haha


He got done over didnt he?

I dont want to spend another night in prison.

I had a friend who got done for 6 plants last year plus dealing. I think she ended up with a 6 month good behavior bond.


----------



## bict (Nov 22, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> He got done over didnt he?
> 
> I dont want to spend another night in prison.
> 
> I had a friend who got done for 6 plants last year plus dealing. I think she ended up with a 6 month good behavior bond.


I knew a dealer who was raided left right and center and was always let go. They had kids as well and no penalties'.


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 22, 2016)

Stop it ...no more penalty talk lol im looking out my blinds now at every car


----------



## bict (Nov 22, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Stop it ...no more penalty talk lol im looking out my blinds now at every car


Agreed haha.


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 22, 2016)

Pakistan valley gonna let this girl go a la natural i think..no topping if i can help it
Spring experiment is still go 
Fresh xmas buds you beuty


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 22, 2016)

Vic-grower19 said:


> Alright sounds good man I'll definitely get it done this week, yeah i live on an organic farm so I have everything man I'll keep you updated bro thanks for the help


May even be overkill holes that big require approx 150-250 litres but no reason why you cant go well 
I dunno in vic when flower time would be but id guess start of feb ?


----------



## bobqp (Nov 22, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Pakistan valley gonna let this girl go a la natural i think..no topping if i can help it
> Spring experiment is still go
> Fresh xmas buds you beuty
> View attachment 3836896 View attachment 3836898


Ruby what veg fertilizers are you using? Your plants always look so nice and healthy


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 22, 2016)

bobqp said:


> Ruby what veg fertilizers are you using? Your plants always look so nice and healthy


Its my soil dude
The dog and sour have only had one feed of powerfeed so far and one go go juice which isnt a fert as such its a pro biotic which helps keep the goodies in the soil active.
I have enough maxsea veg n bloom for one plant and i will use maxibloom on the other plant when i think the time is right.
These feets arent needed yet as i know the soil is gd enough after cooking for two months to prob take the plants all the way to start of flower alone
Hope this helps
Ps..case in point is the pakistan valley ..only water used so far nothing else


----------



## bict (Nov 22, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Pakistan valley gonna let this girl go a la natural i think..no topping if i can help it
> Spring experiment is still go
> Fresh xmas buds you beuty
> View attachment 3836896 View attachment 3836898


I topped my p valley, finally grown her two tops.


----------



## bict (Nov 22, 2016)

My shitty little p valley.


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 22, 2016)

bict said:


> My shitty little p valley.
> View attachment 3836919


U will find some gems amongst them mate dont worry


----------



## bict (Nov 22, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> U will find some gems amongst them mate dont worry


Hopefully they pick up


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 22, 2016)

bobqp said:


> Ruby what veg fertilizers are you using? Your plants always look so nice and healthy


They may look shinier than what they are as well bob as most times when i take a pic its around sundown so i use the flash


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 22, 2016)

bict said:


> My shitty little p valley.
> View attachment 3836919


I just realised this morning i normally top around the 4/5th set of true leaves
I think i topped a bit earlier than that myself this season


----------



## bict (Nov 22, 2016)

Everything is turning around. No more yellowing and noticeable growth. Gonna feed em again at Friday.


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 22, 2016)

I had faith from the start dude...its mostly weather man for my 2c
Im looking foreard to major growth this week we had 18mm rain yest and nothing but sunny days for the next 7


----------



## bict (Nov 22, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> I had faith from the start dude...its mostly weather man for my 2c
> Im looking foreard to major growth this week we had 18mm rain yest and nothing but sunny days for the next 7


Just gonna keep giving them a steady food supply.


----------



## bict (Nov 22, 2016)

Its hard as fuck to burn with powerfeed too


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 22, 2016)

bict said:


> Its hard as fuck to burn with powerfeed too


U can light ur joints with powerfeed ?


----------



## bict (Nov 22, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> U can light ur joints with powerfeed ?


I meant nute burn


----------



## Vic-grower19 (Nov 22, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> May even be overkill holes that big require approx 150-250 litres but no reason why you cant go well
> I dunno in vic when flower time would be but id guess start of feb ?


Yeah I'm pretty sure it's start of feb man. I found a good spot today and dug the holes and covered them now I'm just going to wait till it heats up a bit more cause it's freezing here at the moment man haha


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 22, 2016)

bict said:


> I meant nute burn


Lol i know


----------



## Lucky Luke (Nov 22, 2016)

bict said:


> Everything is turning around. No more yellowing and noticeable growth. Gonna feed em again at Friday.


Good to hear!

Im going to try to visit my patch 2morrow and see how things are progressing.


----------



## bict (Nov 22, 2016)

The cotton candy rubes gave us is going great.


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 22, 2016)

Im gussing


bict said:


> The cotton candy rubes gave us is going great.


Hope it finishes well for you i think its sativa dom i cant remember...
Its actually the oldest seed i sent you


----------



## bict (Nov 22, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Im gussing
> 
> Hope it finishes well for you i think its sativa dom i cant remember...
> Its actually the oldest seed i sent you


I remember you saying. Its one of a few of em that doesn't have yellow leaves on em at all.


----------



## bict (Nov 22, 2016)

My only clone started to flower, I forgot to say


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 23, 2016)

bict said:


> My only clone started to flower, I forgot to say


Things just got better lol


----------



## bict (Nov 23, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Things just got better lol


Its only 6-7 inches big haha. Would rather it didn't but oh well.


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 23, 2016)

bobqp said:


> Ruby what veg fertilizers are you using? Your plants always look so nice and healthy


Heres a shot @bobqp without the flash on today just to give a true look at colour..
Im stoked this ones of to a gd start 
Moore photos for a week now its not even my thread


----------



## bict (Nov 23, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Heres a shot @bobqp without the flash on today just to give a true look at colour..
> Im stoked this ones of to a gd start
> Moore photos for a week now its not even my thread View attachment 3837587


You're going better than me, go for gold


----------



## Prince4118 (Nov 23, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Heres a shot @bobqp without the flash on today just to give a true look at colour..
> Im stoked this ones of to a gd start
> Moore photos for a week now its not even my thread View attachment 3837587


this bad girl been topped?


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 23, 2016)

Prince4118 said:


> this bad girl been topped?


just 4 days ago mate yes


----------



## bobqp (Nov 23, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Heres a shot @bobqp without the flash on today just to give a true look at colour..
> Im stoked this ones of to a gd start
> Moore photos for a week now its not even my thread View attachment 3837587


Nice healthy side shoots. Dark clouds heading towards us today holefully it's full of well needed rain. Season is going good for me now doing earrings twice a week 20litres of water a week per hole


----------



## Lucky Luke (Nov 23, 2016)

Here are mine as of today;

water is full and the one who got ripped under the cage is still going strong (last pic).


----------



## Prince4118 (Nov 23, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> View attachment 3838097 View attachment 3838098 View attachment 3838099 View attachment 3838100 View attachment 3838101 View attachment 3838102 Here are mine as of today;
> 
> View attachment 3838097 View attachment 3838098 View attachment 3838099 View attachment 3838100 View attachment 3838101 View attachment 3838102


what's the wheelie bin for?


----------



## Lucky Luke (Nov 23, 2016)

Prince4118 said:


> what's the wheelie bin for?


240L of water.


----------



## Prince4118 (Nov 23, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> 240L of water.


oh yep nice I know it's not recommended but I use a nearby stream hold a piece of hose under the water with a rock facing upstream and bam water to wherever you want as long as it's not uphill


----------



## Lucky Luke (Nov 23, 2016)

Prince4118 said:


> oh yep nice I know it's not recommended but I use a nearby stream hold a piece of hose under the water with a rock facing upstream and bam water to wherever you want as long as it's not uphill


Im uphill.


----------



## Prince4118 (Nov 23, 2016)

dang that suck for you i always sus out my water source as my backs horrible and can't lug in water plus I feel the Misso would notice the wheelie bin missing


----------



## Lucky Luke (Nov 23, 2016)

Prince4118 said:


> dang that suck for you i always sus out my water source as my backs horrible and can't lug in water plus I feel the Misso would notice the wheelie bin missing


I dont want to lug in water either..thats the point of the bin. Its full from the winter rains and i have a tarp i can use as a catchment later in the season. 

There is no "safe" spot close to me that i could use the rivers/streams etc.unless i use a boat/canoe. To much chance of being ripped. So i hike uphill.

If i walk along the river ill find a few crops. Ive walked all over where i am and havent found any rubbish, water bottles or crops. So safer but more work in setting up. 

You can buy the wheelie bins form Bunnings etc.


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 23, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> I dont want to lug in water either..thats the point of the bin. Its full from the winter rains and i have a tarp i can use as a catchment later in the season.
> 
> There is no "safe" spot close to me that i could use the rivers/streams etc.unless i use a boat/canoe. To much chance of being ripped. So i hike uphill.
> 
> ...


Looking good n bushy mate great stuff


----------



## bict (Nov 23, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> View attachment 3838097 View attachment 3838098 View attachment 3838099 View attachment 3838100 View attachment 3838101 View attachment 3838102 Here are mine as of today;
> 
> water is full and the one who got ripped under the cage is still going strong (last pic).


Looking good.


----------



## bict (Nov 23, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> I dont want to lug in water either..thats the point of the bin. Its full from the winter rains and i have a tarp i can use as a catchment later in the season.
> 
> There is no "safe" spot close to me that i could use the rivers/streams etc.unless i use a boat/canoe. To much chance of being ripped. So i hike uphill.
> 
> ...


How much sunlight you getting there?


----------



## Lucky Luke (Nov 23, 2016)

bict said:


> How much sunlight you getting there?


Most the day id say, another advantage of being up hill. Im done topping so we shall see how the season plays out.

As long as we dont have a really dry summer i should be OK with water. 

Gorilla is always a gamble isnt it?

I still have a clone struggling along at home and I popped another of my seeds yesterday for a pot in the yard. Hopefully that will germ fine.


----------



## bict (Nov 23, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> Most the day id say, another advantage of being up hill. Im done topping so we shall see how the season plays out.
> 
> As long as we dont have a really dry summer i should be OK with water.
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## Lucky Luke (Nov 23, 2016)

bict said:


> Nice


lol..lets hope so...along way to go!


----------



## bict (Nov 23, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> lol..lets hope so...along way to go!


I have faith in ya


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 23, 2016)

bict said:


> I have faith in ya


says he who is negative a lot about his own grow


----------



## bict (Nov 23, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> says he who is negative a lot about his own grow


Hey hey hey haha, I have more faith in lukey then myself  I'm a negative Nancy.


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 23, 2016)

bict said:


> Hey hey hey haha, I have more faith in lukey then myself  I'm a negative Nancy.


id say we are really positive people its just when we stress or worry we come across as negative


----------



## bict (Nov 24, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> id say we are really positive people its just when we stress or worry we come across as negative


Exactly, and I'm stressed/worried as haha
You know what helps though?


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 24, 2016)

That will hit the spot 
Ill have a beer with ya son 

Come on aussie come on come on aussie come on


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 24, 2016)

bict said:


> Exactly, and I'm stressed/worried as haha
> You know what helps though?
> 
> 
> View attachment 3838170


My missus fav drink is grants...fuck i get her at my mercy when shes on grants


----------



## Lucky Luke (Nov 24, 2016)

I was at the local at 1pm. Im on the xxxx Gold pale ale. (not a bad drop for a mid)


----------



## bict (Nov 24, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> My missus fav drink is grants...fuck i get her at my mercy when shes on grants


Hahaha, sounds like a good time. Hopefully my misses sinks some southern comfort into her.


----------



## bict (Nov 24, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> That will hit the spot
> Ill have a beer with ya son
> 
> Come on aussie come on come on aussie come on


Hits the worry spot haha until I wake up


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 24, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> I was at the local at 1pm. Im on the xxxx Gold pale ale. (not a bad drop for a mid)


We all need to catch up one day get smashed smoke some a variety plate of weed talk shit wake up hungover or dont wake up at all have bacon and egg burgers for brekky...then pretend we font know each other again lol


----------



## bict (Nov 24, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> We all need to catch up one day get smashed smoke some a variety plate of weed talk shit wake up hungover or dont wake up at all have bacon and egg burgers for brekky...then pretend we font know each other again lol


Sounds alright to me. Especially the weed, miss Mary. Cant smoke much nowadays.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Nov 24, 2016)

bict said:


> Sounds alright to me. Especially the weed, miss Mary. Cant smoke much nowadays.


Health issues? or...?


----------



## bict (Nov 24, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> Health issues? or...?


University work , misses, young child issues


----------



## bict (Nov 24, 2016)

You can see why I'm stressing about this grow.


----------



## bobqp (Nov 24, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> View attachment 3838097 View attachment 3838098 View attachment 3838099 View attachment 3838100 View attachment 3838101 View attachment 3838102 Here are mine as of today;
> 
> water is full and the one who got ripped under the cage is still going strong (last pic).


Nice plants. Will look great at seasons end. Good to see you use mesh. Are you from new by any chance haha


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 24, 2016)

bict said:


> You can see why I'm stressing about this grow.


Without saying to much about me (i always wonder wether some twit from my town clicks) been there done that lad im 43...i know where your coming from.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Nov 24, 2016)

bobqp said:


> Nice plants. Will look great at seasons end. Good to see you use mesh. Are you from new by any chance haha


New as in NSW? No im in tas but did live In nsw for decades.


----------



## bict (Nov 24, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Without saying to much about me (i always wonder wether some twit from my town clicks) been there done that lad im 43...i know where your coming from.


Pain in the ass ae?


----------



## Lucky Luke (Nov 24, 2016)

bict said:


> You can see why I'm stressing about this grow.


all those things made me smoke and drink more..thank fk the kids have finally left home


----------



## bict (Nov 24, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> all those things made me smoke and drink more..thank fk the kids have finally left home


Mines no where near the point of leaving haha


----------



## Lucky Luke (Nov 24, 2016)

Life can be a struggle at times. All of us older guys have been there. Never stress to much, it always gets better and other crap then takes its place and makes the last troubles seem tiny.....

hehe.


----------



## bict (Nov 24, 2016)

Finished the rest of the beer. Onto the grants.


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 24, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> all those things made me smoke and drink more..thank fk the kids have finally left home


Last kid left 6 months ago for me


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 24, 2016)

bict said:


> Mines no where near the point of leaving haha


LMAO, mine are 4 and 7 aint nae end in sight any fucking time soon. Grin and bare that shit bict, we got a long fookin road ahead buddy!!!!


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 24, 2016)




----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 24, 2016)

bict said:


> Finished the rest of the beer. Onto the grants.





Vnsmkr said:


> LMAO, mine are 4 and 7 aint nae end in sight any fucking time soon. Grin and bare that shit bict, we got a long fookin road ahead buddy!!!!


Lol


----------



## bict (Nov 24, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> LMAO, mine are 4 and 7 aint nae end in sight any fucking time soon. Grin and bare that shit bict, we got a long fookin road ahead buddy!!!!


I'm at 3


----------



## bict (Nov 24, 2016)

Feeding time tomorrow, little over half strength, 4.5 litres each.


----------



## bict (Nov 24, 2016)

Man, these plants have turned around. Green as fuck and growing fast. Gonna continue hand feeding. The regs are by far the best.


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 24, 2016)

bict said:


> Man, these plants have turned around. Green as fuck and growing fast. Gonna continue hand feeding. The regs are by far the best.


Those regs are from strong as fuck genetics bro....and the source said its 90% fem rate for the orange og not sure about the others


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 24, 2016)

U feeding powerfeed ?
I gave my girls full strength straight up first time couple days ago they said thankyou and went into bush mode


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 24, 2016)

bict said:


> Feeding time tomorrow, little over half strength, 4.5 litres each.


How long you got with the girls before you gotta go away again


----------



## bict (Nov 24, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Those regs are from strong as fuck genetics bro....and the source said its 90% fem rate for the orange og not sure about the others


Here's hoping. Glad everything is going well now.


----------



## bict (Nov 24, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> U feeding powerfeed ?
> I gave my girls full strength straight up first time couple days ago they said thankyou and went into bush mode


Yeah. I gave em a full dose on Monday and just over half today


ruby fruit said:


> How long you got with the girls before you gotta go away again


I'm here for a while.


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 24, 2016)

bict said:


> Yeah. I gave em a full dose on Monday and just over half today
> 
> I'm here for a while.


Gd stuff u will be able to give em a feed weekly if u think they appreciate it


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 24, 2016)

New metallica rocks mother fuckers


----------



## bict (Nov 24, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Gd stuff u will be able to give em a feed weekly if u think they appreciate it


 they're loving it haha


----------



## Lucky Luke (Nov 24, 2016)

bict said:


> Man, these plants have turned around. Green as fuck and growing fast. Gonna continue hand feeding. The regs are by far the best.


pics?


----------



## bict (Nov 24, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> pics?


I'll get some when I'm back up again. Didn't take any because I was in a rush, had someone helping me too.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 24, 2016)

bict said:


> Man, these plants have turned around. Green as fuck and growing fast. Gonna continue hand feeding. The regs are by far the best.


told ya


----------



## bict (Nov 24, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> told ya


You did haha


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 24, 2016)

bict said:


> You did haha


Fucken stresshead


----------



## bict (Nov 24, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Fucken stresshead


Cant help it man haha


----------



## bict (Nov 25, 2016)

You guys reckon my clone might reveg? Its only early flowering.


----------



## Prince4118 (Nov 25, 2016)

if you were where I lived yes it would


----------



## bict (Nov 25, 2016)

I'm thinking it will, never had this happen so no idea what to look for or expect


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 25, 2016)

bict said:


> You guys reckon my clone might reveg? Its only early flowering.


It will but it will take it slowly turning back..my mk ultra flowered early it will eventually go back to veg but ill prob give it away or trash it ..i got my final 3 sorted even tho the black dog doesnt look that gd for now


----------



## Prince4118 (Nov 25, 2016)

do people on here do anything for the rain or just let them take it as I know we have some heavy rain coming


----------



## bict (Nov 25, 2016)

Prince4118 said:


> do people on here do anything for the rain or just let them take it as I know we have some heavy rain coming


Let em have it. Only need to protect them when they're flowering.


----------



## Prince4118 (Nov 25, 2016)

my baby's are only 2 weeks old


----------



## bobqp (Nov 25, 2016)

Prince4118 said:


> my baby's are only 2 weeks old


I grow from seed in the rainforest never worried about heavy rain. If they live they live. But if your worried about rain you could make a greenhouse out of white bags with sticks in the soil to hold up the bag


----------



## Prince4118 (Nov 25, 2016)

they arent tiny so they should be alright


----------



## bobqp (Nov 25, 2016)

Prince4118 said:


> View attachment 3839136 they arent tiny so they should be alright


The there way big enough for rain.


----------



## bobqp (Nov 25, 2016)

Found another 8 patches walking today all the same brown pots. Poor bastardized must have lost over half his females due to wallabies stripping them. Looks like he lost maybe 40 two foot tall females to wallabies. Now that's slot of kilos list at the end of the season poor bastard


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 25, 2016)

Prince4118 said:


> View attachment 3839136 they arent tiny so they should be alright


If its really heavy and hard those babies will get flattened but they always bounce back ...mostly 
If it was gonna rain hard as fuck for more than a few hrs id bring em inside till it passes..im talking rain as hard as hail coming down


----------



## Prince4118 (Nov 25, 2016)

what would you guys think of placing an old window frame with fly screen in it over them try and break up the big rain drops into almost a mist


----------



## Prince4118 (Nov 25, 2016)

how qre they looking by the way


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 25, 2016)

Looking healthy mate
Just keep your eyes on the rain if its to hard id just place em out the way...imagine if u had a gale force wind come through and dump the frame on the plants...just saying
Leave em if ur confident..move em if your not


----------



## Prince4118 (Nov 26, 2016)

I find it very odd my own genetics top left are from parents that were both very sativa dominant but it has sprouted a plant that looks highly indica dominant


----------



## Lucky Luke (Nov 26, 2016)

Prince4118 said:


> I find it very odd my own genetics top left are from parents that were both very sativa dominant but it has sprouted a plant that looks highly indica dominant


You do get throwbacks. How many old are they?


----------



## Prince4118 (Nov 26, 2016)

the seeds are from last season and these plants are 3 weeks


----------



## bobqp (Nov 26, 2016)

Sweet sativas and a couple of white widow X big bud


----------



## Lucky Luke (Nov 26, 2016)

bobqp said:


> Sweet sativas and a couple of white widow X big budView attachment 3839417 View attachment 3839417 View attachment 3839420 View attachment 3839424


goin well


----------



## bobqp (Nov 26, 2016)

Getting there.


----------



## bict (Nov 26, 2016)

Man, I hope these regs are female. My master Kush is going great.


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 26, 2016)

The gmk should be a big bitch


----------



## bict (Nov 26, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> The gmk should be a big bitch


Looking that way if its a lady


----------



## bict (Nov 26, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> The gmk should be a big bitch


Cotton candy and the two dna strains are going off too. Dream machine has cool mutated leaves, looks like three fingered cabbage leaves haha


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 26, 2016)

bict said:


> Cotton candy and the two dna strains are going off too. Dream machine has cool mutated leaves, looks like three fingered cabbage leaves haha


gd stuff....no shit im thinking my black dog may have tried or is trying to flower early hence why it looks like a lanky thing...that's what I though when I watered them just now ...
then again we didn't hit the sack till 5am got seedy eyes


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 26, 2016)

bict said:


> Cotton candy and the two dna strains are going off too. Dream machine has cool mutated leaves, looks like three fingered cabbage leaves haha


what 2 dna strains ..the training days? or rocklock as well? cant remember what ones I sent


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 26, 2016)

Springs nugs are nearly ready


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 26, 2016)

Time to upgrade the sour kush cage


----------



## bict (Nov 26, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> what 2 dna strains ..the training days? or rocklock as well? cant remember what ones I sent


Yeah those two.


----------



## bobqp (Nov 26, 2016)

Upgraded the cage made it bigger and painted it brown gave the 5 girls one last tip for the season have another four plants in that pot that I don't know the sex of yet


----------



## bobqp (Nov 26, 2016)

Checked my next patch to find that something had chewed through the stem of my bigbud. Ahhhh the highs and lows of growing.


----------



## Prince4118 (Nov 26, 2016)

bobqp said:


> Checked my next patch to find that something had chewed through the stem of my bigbud. Ahhhh the highs and lows of growing. View attachment 3839985


try clone it


----------



## bobqp (Nov 27, 2016)

Prince4118 said:


> try clone it


 yeh took it to a mates house and he made 3 clones


----------



## bobqp (Nov 27, 2016)

A


ruby fruit said:


> Time to upgrade the sour kush cage
> View attachment 3839951


Are you going to breed some of your strains this year


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 27, 2016)

bobqp said:


> A
> Are you going to breed some of your strains this year


Nah mate no patience lol
I am popping a mad purps tho this week if its a male ill move it elswhere and try n harvest the pollen tho


----------



## bobqp (Nov 27, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Nah mate no patience lol
> I am popping a mad purps tho this week if its a male ill move it elswhere and try n harvest the pollen tho


I'm doing some more breeding at the end of the season. Sort of over buying seeds every year. will have a go at making a bigger version of ghost train haze 1 by crossing it twice over sweet sativa. Ended up getting about 600 seeds off my auto x photo crosses. Should find some nice 5 to 6 foot phenos to breed over each other from those seeds.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Nov 27, 2016)

Got out to my patch today. Goin OK.

3 Plants about knee height, other two not to far behind.

Gave em a mix of seasoll and powerfeed.
   

Gunna have to take my camera up the phone pics come out crap.


----------



## bobqp (Nov 27, 2016)

Nice plants. Glad your using mesh. Seen so many plants this season destroyed because they didn't have mesh around them


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 27, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> Got out to my patch today. Goin OK.
> 
> 3 Plants about knee height, other two not to far behind.
> 
> ...


Looks like they ready for that 2 week double size growth spurt...looking good luke


----------



## Lucky Luke (Nov 28, 2016)

bobqp said:


> Nice plants. Glad your using mesh. Seen so many plants this season destroyed because they didn't have mesh around them


Wallabies would destroy them with out it.


----------



## bobqp (Nov 28, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> Wallabies would destroy them with out it.


 The little bastardy will strip a whole patch in a day. I try and use steel mesh then wrap string mesh around it as well to stop them from eating them


----------



## Lucky Luke (Nov 28, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Looks like they ready for that 2 week double size growth spurt...looking good luke


Thanks Ruby. Hopping the season is a good one. New spot, new ideas...tis all fun and games.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Nov 28, 2016)

bobqp said:


> The little bastardy will strip a whole patch in a day. I try and use steel mesh then wrap string mesh around it as well to stop them from eating them


You carnt see it in those pics but i also have Green plastic mesh on the outside of the mesh on most the plants. Ill try to get a pic next visit,


----------



## bobqp (Nov 28, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> You carnt see it in those pics but i also have Green plastic mesh on the outside of the mesh on most the plants. Ill try to get a pic next visit,


What strains are you growing outdoors?


----------



## Lucky Luke (Nov 28, 2016)

bobqp said:


> What strains are you growing outdoors?


Varient ive been growing for awhile. Was an Aussie blue but its kinda evolved over the years and some seeds I found in a house clean up that are off a Hermi. 
Tried putting down an Ice and a Bubblegum x Top 44 but they didnt decide to help out...
Watching closley the Black Dog Ruby has down. Should do well in my environment.


----------



## bict (Nov 28, 2016)

While Luke's at it, I might as well update as well. Everything has turned green again  They're about 25-45cm high, not quite as big as everyone elses, but meh haha. Not photos of all of em, only because my phone cam is shite and my misses has my ipod.
      

@ruby fruit @Vnsmkr @Lucky Luke


----------



## bict (Nov 28, 2016)

I'll have to start coming back regularly to baby em like last season.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 28, 2016)

bict said:


> While Luke's at it, I might as well update as well. Everything has turned green again  They're about 25-45cm high, not quite as big as everyone elses, but meh haha. Not photos of all of em, only because my phone cam is shite and my misses has my ipod.
> View attachment 3840842 View attachment 3840843 View attachment 3840844 View attachment 3840845 View attachment 3840846 View attachment 3840847 View attachment 3840848
> 
> @ruby fruit @Vnsmkr @Lucky Luke


Aye they look good, they are on their way to be some trees, nice and green eh


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 28, 2016)

They all look sturdy as fuck, especially that last one


----------



## Prince4118 (Nov 28, 2016)

bict said:


> While Luke's at it, I might as well update as well. Everything has turned green again  They're about 25-45cm high, not quite as big as everyone elses, but meh haha. Not photos of all of em, only because my phone cam is shite and my misses has my ipod.
> View attachment 3840842 View attachment 3840843 View attachment 3840844 View attachment 3840845 View attachment 3840846 View attachment 3840847 View attachment 3840848
> 
> @ruby fruit @Vnsmkr @Lucky Luke


shit those stems are thick I'd almost call that a trunk not a stem


----------



## bict (Nov 28, 2016)

Prince4118 said:


> shit those stems are thick I'd almost call that a trunk not a stem


That's what happens when you top early as fuck haha


----------



## bict (Nov 28, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Aye they look good, they are on their way to be some trees, nice and green eh


Hopefully so . Only ones that don't look as well are surprisingly the ones that had the best start, the Pakistan valley and nl x BB. Although they are starting to make a comeback. They're also in my new extension so maybe that has something to do with it.


----------



## bict (Nov 28, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> They all look sturdy as fuck, especially that last one


That's one of TMB's Alpha diesels. They are by far the better plants all of the regs, making me worried they'll be male.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 28, 2016)

bict said:


> That's one of TMB's Alpha diesels. They are by far the better plants all of the regs, making me worried they'll be male.


how old are they now? Have any others shows sex yet and are those alpha diesels taller or all about same height; thats a male indicator for me if they are considerably taller, but only time will tell


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 28, 2016)

bict said:


> That's one of TMB's Alpha diesels. They are by far the better plants all of the regs, making me worried they'll be male.


Ayr bruiser they look gd mate
Like vn said they are on their way for sure and looking strong
I wanna ask out of all the tmb specials i sent what one has grown the best do far to you..not so much size but actual look in general of the plant.
I may be starting a late one yet....
Story ;
Tmb himself hasnt even grown out the alpha diesel yet they are a seed that he has of a dear friend of his who used to grow..i cant remember exactly how but i know @treemansbuds would tell us the story.......that dear friend passed away and only tmb could tell us the story properly 
Im thinking a mad purps for a late starter and i dont think i sent you one of those as i only have a small amount of them hence why id like to come across a male at some stage


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 28, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> how old are they now? Have any others shows sex yet and are those alpha diesels taller or all about same height; thats a male indicator for me if they are considerably taller, but only time will tell


And if u had a possible male @bict theres your chance for some awesome breeding...obviously being in the ground makes it near on out of the question though i spose


----------



## bict (Nov 28, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> how old are they now? Have any others shows sex yet and are those alpha diesels taller or all about same height; thats a male indicator for me if they are considerably taller, but only time will tell


I planted em on the 13th or 15th of October, but our weather in-conjunction with me not feeding them because I thought the soil would has pushed em back a far bit. No sex shown yet, not really taller, just growing well, but no different to my cotton candy (second to last picture) and training day which are both fems.


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 28, 2016)

Whats the 3rd plant pic @bict


----------



## bict (Nov 28, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Ayr bruiser they look gd mate
> Like vn said they are on their way for sure and looking strong
> I wanna ask out of all the tmb specials i sent what one has grown the best do far to you..not so much size but actual look in general of the plant.
> I may be starting a late one yet....
> ...


The alpha diesels are growing the best, but not much better than the og's and kushes.


----------



## bict (Nov 28, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Whats the 3rd plant pic @bict


That's my favorite runt plant, Dream machine!


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 28, 2016)

bict said:


> I planted em on the 13th or 15th of October, but our weather in-conjunction with me not feeding them because I thought the soil would has pushed em back a far bit. No sex shown yet, not really taller, just growing well, but no different to my cotton candy (second to last picture) and training day which are both fems.


The sr71 for me last year took ages to show me it was a fem...seriously


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 28, 2016)

bict said:


> That's my favorite runt plant, Dream machine!


Was just wondering weather it was the dream lol..same leaves i had at the start !


----------



## bict (Nov 28, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Was just wondering weather it was the dream lol..same leaves i had at the start !


It's a stunning plant ae I'm loving it.


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 28, 2016)

bict said:


> It's a stunning plant ae I'm loving it.


It was hard for me guerrilla style to do but i could only get to it once a fortnight and very rushed watering schedule


----------



## bict (Nov 28, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> It was hard for me guerrilla style to do but i could only get to it once a fortnight and very rushed watering schedule


I'm gonna be back every 5 days from now on which will help.


----------



## bict (Nov 28, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> Got out to my patch today. Goin OK.
> 
> 3 Plants about knee height, other two not to far behind.
> 
> ...


They all fems Luke?


----------



## bict (Nov 28, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> It was hard for me guerrilla style to do but i could only get to it once a fortnight and very rushed watering schedule


Loved the colours on your dream last season.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 28, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> And if u had a possible male @bict theres your chance for some awesome breeding...obviously being in the ground makes it near on out of the question though i spose


not really out of the question, but its not controlled. I let a male go for a bit in my garden last round here and only ended up with a few seeded lowers, not bad considering all the wind I had, literally only 25 beans


----------



## bict (Nov 28, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> not really out of the question, but its not controlled. I let a male go for a bit in my garden last round here and only ended up with a few seeded lowers, not bad considering all the wind I had, literally only 25 beans


I'll leave the breeding till I can fully control it I reckon. Next season I may have poly tunnels set up in another location as well as my patch now. Those may provide a good location to breed.


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 28, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> not really out of the question, but its not controlled. I let a male go for a bit in my garden last round here and only ended up with a few seeded lowers, not bad considering all the wind I had, literally only 25 beans


Id love to get a cross with something like wonder woman and grand master


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 28, 2016)

bict said:


> Loved the colours on your dream last season.


Potent smoke but only a few oz but still...was actually a free seed


----------



## bict (Nov 28, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Id love to get a cross with something like wonder woman and grand master


My wonder woman is struggling a bit, she's in the new extension with the Pakistan valley and nl X big bud. They'll be fine, just not as big as the others.


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 28, 2016)

bict said:


> My wonder woman is struggling a bit, she's in the new extension with the Pakistan valley and nl X big bud. They'll be fine, just not as big as the others.


my bloody dog is struggling..not in the sense its of poor size but looks lanky almost like she said im flowering then took 3 weeks to turn around into veg mode..i dunno its weird


----------



## bict (Nov 28, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> my bloody dog is struggling..not in the sense its of poor size but looks lanky almost like she said im flowering then took 3 weeks to turn around into veg mode..i dunno its weird


Wtf, that's weird.


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Nov 28, 2016)

Hey guys been watching your thread some really good looking plants you all have.


----------



## bict (Nov 28, 2016)

Imagine if all 7 regs are males.. Jesus haha


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 28, 2016)

bict said:


> Wtf, that's weird.


Yeah im not sure wats happening but im gonna start another one of tmbs as a just in case.


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 28, 2016)

OzCocoLoco said:


> Hey guys been watching your thread some really good looking plants you all have.


Cheers oz chime in with your own when you want mate


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 28, 2016)

bict said:


> Imagine if all 7 regs are males.. Jesus haha


Lol nah..like i said seen 2 grown so far both fems....and tmb thinks the orange og has a 90% strike rate i think it was for fems 
Big arse seeds for all that fem juice lol


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Nov 28, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Cheers oz chime in with your own when you want mate


Cheers, I've got a couple of the black dog on the go 1 looks to be a short stocky type and the other has a bit quite a bit more stretch to it


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Nov 28, 2016)

OzCocoLoco said:


> Cheers, I've got a couple of the black dog on the go 1 looks to be a short stocky type and the other has a bit quite a bit more stretch to it


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 28, 2016)

OzCocoLoco said:


> Cheers, I've got a couple of the black dog on the go 1 looks to be a short stocky type and the other has a bit quite a bit more stretch to it


Theres a few of us interested in the dog heres mine topped but still lanky ...hopefully its just a lanky pheno like u have but side on i reckon it looks like shit at the moment
I hope she comes good really keen on this strain


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Nov 28, 2016)




----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 28, 2016)

OzCocoLoco said:


> View attachment 3840917


Nice...yours looks nice and indica looking as it should 
I have some 3 finger leaves on top of it fid the fucker stretch for early flower but now is turning back ? That is a question for the curiosity show..


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Nov 28, 2016)

Yeah seen some real nice pics on instagram of it. Just wait and see now I suppose, good to have something to compare em too though


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 28, 2016)

OzCocoLoco said:


> Yeah seen some real nice pics on instagram of it. Just wait and see now I suppose, good to have something to compare em too though


It is for sure either mine is showing sex quicker than anything else ive had or she almost went to flower


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Nov 28, 2016)

I have a few I started earlier than these and they have all started flowering 4 different strains too it's been stressing me out a bit, they were looking pretty good too


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 28, 2016)

OzCocoLoco said:


> I have a few I started earlier than these and they have all started flowering 4 different strains too it's been stressing me out a bit, they were looking pretty good too


Join the club we have all had shit weather early on....i had an mk ultra go to flower unintentionally on me but my sour kush and pakistan valley are fine


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Nov 28, 2016)

This Night Terror O.G looks like it will just keep flowering


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Nov 28, 2016)

I've never had it happen to a plant started from seed before, but what can you do


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 28, 2016)

OzCocoLoco said:


> I've never had it happen to a plant started from seed before, but what can you do


Weird for sure ....that might still turn back to veg if your days are getting longer still especially if you think its not halfway thru flower but this is only my opinion
I have one i put out from my T5 inside tou outdoors to flower on purpose and see if it finishes before dec or close to ...and it will luckily nlxbigbud


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Nov 28, 2016)

If it looks like it wants to keep going I'm going to start to light dep it and the other plants that are flowering


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 28, 2016)

OzCocoLoco said:


> If it looks like it wants to keep going I'm going to start to light dep it and the other plants that are flowering


If u got the time to light dep man gd work


----------



## Lucky Luke (Nov 28, 2016)

bict said:


> They all fems Luke?


no mate, all regs.


----------



## treemansbuds (Nov 28, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Ayr bruiser they look gd mate
> Like vn said they are on their way for sure and looking strong
> I wanna ask out of all the tmb specials i sent what one has grown the best do far to you..not so much size but actual look in general of the plant.
> I may be starting a late one yet....
> ...


I have grown out the Alpha Diesel, 2 seasons.
BIG FAT BUDS, some of the biggest I've ever grown. In saying that, Alpha Diesel not a huge producer. Nice high, but she don't make it into my garden because she's not a huge producer. I got 4 units off her while the plants next to her were getting 6-8 units, that's a big difference when your a production grower.
Alpha diesel story.....
You got the story correct. Hodgegrown (look him up on RIU) was an "old school grower". A lot of his techniques I use today with great success. His plants were HUGE as fuck. I ask how he got them so big, and he shared a few secrets.
Hodge passed away a few years ago, I miss him bunches. I'd love to show him what I can do now using his techniques. Yes, a walk through my garden with Hodgegrown would be a dream, but one day we'll walk the gardens together.
TMB-


----------



## doublejj (Nov 28, 2016)

treemansbuds said:


> I have grown out the Alpha Diesel, 2 seasons.
> BIG FAT BUDS, some of the biggest I've ever grown. In saying that, Alpha Diesel not a huge producer. Nice high, but she don't make it into my garden because she's not a huge producer. I got 4 units off her while the plants next to her were getting 6-8 units, that's a big difference when your a production grower.
> Alpha diesel story.....
> You got the story correct. Hodgegrown (look him up on RIU) was an "old school grower". A lot of his techniques I use today with great success. His plants were HUGE as fuck. I ask how he got them so big, and he shared a few secrets.
> ...


Hodge was one of my mentors as well.....I miss you buddy


----------



## bict (Nov 28, 2016)

treemansbuds said:


> I have grown out the Alpha Diesel, 2 seasons.
> BIG FAT BUDS, some of the biggest I've ever grown. In saying that, Alpha Diesel not a huge producer. Nice high, but she don't make it into my garden because she's not a huge producer. I got 4 units off her while the plants next to her were getting 6-8 units, that's a big difference when your a production grower.
> Alpha diesel story.....
> You got the story correct. Hodgegrown (look him up on RIU) was an "old school grower". A lot of his techniques I use today with great success. His plants were HUGE as fuck. I ask how he got them so big, and he shared a few secrets.
> ...





doublejj said:


> Hodge was one of my mentors as well.....I miss you buddy
> View attachment 3841173


Sorry for both your loses, sounds like he was a influential dude to both of you.

The alphas are going great in my garden, love having them and the og and master Kush, a real privilege.


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 28, 2016)

@treemansbuds @doublejj 
Appreciate the time u took to chip into the aussie thread from bict...
Feel privileged to have some of the beans of alpha in my bank they will be getting used at some stage 
I know hodge meant a lot to you guys when i first came to riu.


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 28, 2016)

bict said:


> Sorry for both your loses, sounds like he was a influential dude to both of you.
> 
> The alphas are going great in my garden, love having them and the og and master Kush, a real privilege.


Really hope they are fems for you as what i have left of tmbs im keeping ...ive shared the love to 3 ppl with some of those seeds.
Im germinating a couple late starters tonite...mad purps and orange og


----------



## bict (Nov 28, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Really hope they are fems for you as what i have left of tmbs im keeping ...ive shared the love to 3 ppl with some of those seeds.
> Im germinating a couple late starters tonite...mad purps and orange og


Same here. All g, im glad i got the opportunity to have some and thanks again rubes.


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 28, 2016)

bict said:


> Same here. All g, i glad got the opportunity to have some and thanks again rubes.


There will be a day i organise to do some breeding (tmb strains) in the tent and if i succeed there will be more mate


----------



## bict (Nov 28, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> There will be a day i organise to do some breeding (tmb strains) in the tent and if i succeed there will be more mate


Sweet haha


----------



## bict (Nov 28, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> no mate, all regs.


Risky stuff for us


----------



## bict (Nov 28, 2016)

Had such good weather the last couple of days 20-24, but now the forecast is top of 19 and cloudy :/


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 28, 2016)

That sux..only a couple days then back to normal mate ?
We got 33-36 next 5 days its these temps im noticing growth daily.


----------



## bict (Nov 28, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> That sux..only a couple days then back to normal mate ?
> We got 33-36 next 5 days its these temps im noticing growth daily.


Here's hoping. Lucky bastard


----------



## treemansbuds (Nov 28, 2016)

bict said:


> Sorry for both your loses, sounds like he was a influential dude to both of you.
> 
> The alphas are going great in my garden, love having them and the og and master Kush, a real privilege.


Shit, another thread I need to follow....sheeh.
I love seeing you Aussie's running my gear. Do me proud boy's!
I love the comment Ruby had on the Orange O,G. one of you Aussie's grew last season...."The stoniest weed I ever smoked", or something to that effect. Comments like that keep me smiling, and wanting to get some more strains your way.
If Ruby don't back down on his word and gets to the states for the 2017 "After the harvest BBQ", I'll send back a few new strains for you boys to try. (This may be my last BBQ though....Trump/Sessions , Ruby will need to visit me in Yosemite)
TMB-


----------



## doublejj (Nov 28, 2016)

treemansbuds said:


> Shit, another thread I need to follow....sheeh.
> I love seeing you Aussie's running my gear. Do me proud boy's!
> I love the comment Ruby had on the Orange O,G. one of you Aussie's grew last season...."The stoniest weed I ever smoked", or something to that effect. Comments like that keep me smiling, and wanting to get some more strains your way.
> If Ruby don't back down on his word and gets to the states for the 2017 "After the harvest BBQ", I'll send back a few new strains for you boys to try. (This may be my last BBQ though....Trump/Sessions , Ruby will need to visit me in Yosemite)
> TMB-


I hope the bbq's can keep going anyway....just a little more discretely...


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 28, 2016)

treemansbuds said:


> Shit, another thread I need to follow....sheeh.
> I love seeing you Aussie's running my gear. Do me proud boy's!
> I love the comment Ruby had on the Orange O,G. one of you Aussie's grew last season...."The stoniest weed I ever smoked", or something to that effect. Comments like that keep me smiling, and wanting to get some more strains your way.
> If Ruby don't back down on his word and gets to the states for the 2017 "After the harvest BBQ", I'll send back a few new strains for you boys to try. (This may be my last BBQ though....Trump/Sessions , Ruby will need to visit me in Yosemite)
> TMB-


If i land this job im doing now part time into a fulltime position.it will be on the cards tmb for sure...was only through sheer bad luck i couldnt make it for the one coming up.
Bbq or not me n the wife wanna hit the states up and you and a couple others will be getting a visit.
That orange og was out my mates farm its the one in my arsenal that rips everyone no matter how high their tolerance.
I have half a jar left it only comes out for me now.
Wife had one the other day and it fucked her up bigtime she couldnt get off the lounge even to go to bed.
The sr71 aint no slouch either i make joints up with that lately and have caught a few ppl out who arent used to joints of fire.


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 28, 2016)

treemansbuds said:


> Shit, another thread I need to follow....sheeh.
> I love seeing you Aussie's running my gear. Do me proud boy's!
> I love the comment Ruby had on the Orange O,G. one of you Aussie's grew last season...."The stoniest weed I ever smoked", or something to that effect. Comments like that keep me smiling, and wanting to get some more strains your way.
> If Ruby don't back down on his word and gets to the states for the 2017 "After the harvest BBQ", I'll send back a few new strains for you boys to try. (This may be my last BBQ though....Trump/Sessions , Ruby will need to visit me in Yosemite)
> TMB-


To me personally id describe the orange like this :
Rock hard dense nugs that hold weight well.musky orange type smell with a real kick in the face high with a slight hashy taste through a pipe.
Really hits the eyes with a burning feeling for a gd two hrs after.
Heavy hitter for those with high tolerance levels and not a smoke that makes you hungry.
Perfect smoke if stressed out as slows your mind down to a crawl.


----------



## bict (Nov 28, 2016)

treemansbuds said:


> Shit, another thread I need to follow....sheeh.
> I love seeing you Aussie's running my gear. Do me proud boy's!
> I love the comment Ruby had on the Orange O,G. one of you Aussie's grew last season...."The stoniest weed I ever smoked", or something to that effect. Comments like that keep me smiling, and wanting to get some more strains your way.
> If Ruby don't back down on his word and gets to the states for the 2017 "After the harvest BBQ", I'll send back a few new strains for you boys to try. (This may be my last BBQ though....Trump/Sessions , Ruby will need to visit me in Yosemite)
> TMB-


So far all my regs are destroying my fems, minus a couple. I'll be keen as a bean haha.


----------



## bict (Nov 28, 2016)

My climate isn't the best so they will be nothing likes yours or rubes haha


----------



## doublejj (Nov 28, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> If i land this job im doing now part time into a fulltime position.it will be on the cards tmb for sure...was only through sheer bad luck i couldnt make it for the one coming up.
> Bbq or not me n the wife wanna hit the states up and you and a couple others will be getting a visit.
> That orange og was out my mates farm its the one in my arsenal that rips everyone no matter how high their tolerance.
> I have half a jar left it only comes out for me now.
> ...


I can't wait for you to try rosin dabs....lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 28, 2016)

doublejj said:


> I can't wait for you to try rosin dabs....lol


ha ha ha ha ha ha I love it


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 28, 2016)

doublejj said:


> I can't wait for you to try rosin dabs....lol


Mate im sure a rosin dab first time would put me on my arse...or a black out same thing


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 28, 2016)

doublejj said:


> I can't wait for you to try rosin dabs....lol


That was exactly how i pictured it


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 28, 2016)

This ones coming down tonite xmas buds yeah hah


----------



## sandhill larry (Nov 28, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> This ones coming down tonite xmas buds yeah hah
> View attachment 3841320 View attachment 3841321


Looking good. These Peach seedlings think it's Spring. 2-3 weeks from now they will get a chilly surprise.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Nov 28, 2016)

bict said:


> Risky stuff for us


Get two nice plants to harvest and it means i will be sweet for another year or so. Any more than that is a huge bonus. Got two at home going to, well..1 clone surviving and another seed just popped a few days ago and its sickly but hopefully will pull thru.


----------



## bict (Nov 28, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> Get two nice plants to harvest and it means i will be sweet for another year or so. Any more than that is a huge bonus. Got two at home going to, well..1 clone surviving and another seed just popped a few days ago and its sickly but hopefully will pull thru.


I'm hoping for 12-14 out of 17.


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 28, 2016)

bict said:


> I'm hoping for 12-14 out of 17.


fuck me if I had a space to do that! im stressing just having 3 in the yard after I pull the nlxbb tonite..worst thing is I really feel like vegging another 2 in the tent 24/7 and then throwing em outside late January to flower


----------



## bobqp (Nov 28, 2016)

bict said:


> That's one of TMB's Alpha diesels. They are by far the better plants all of the regs, making me worried they'll be male.


Really nice plants there growing great. Nice to see there healthy and sturdy. Looking forward to seeing your pics throughout the season


----------



## bict (Nov 29, 2016)

Terrible weather in coming.


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 29, 2016)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 29, 2016)

Bict if thats terrible weather Im the fucking pope


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 29, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Bict if thats terrible weather Im the fucking pope


Compared to what u get i know wat yer saying lol


----------



## bict (Nov 29, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Bict if thats terrible weather Im the fucking pope


Can I see your cool hat ? 
Compared to the weather we should be having its shite


----------



## bict (Nov 29, 2016)

I only get 6 maybe 7 hours sun a day, need it to be sun haha


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 29, 2016)

And I dont believe in hay-soos



bict said:


> I only get 6 maybe 7 hours sun a day, need it to be sun haha


Plants love a good shower nonetheless.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 29, 2016)

Haha my wind was 35-45 and rain was anywhere from 25-45 per day...that's pussy weather in comparison. Lmao they'll love it


----------



## Prince4118 (Nov 29, 2016)

my 4 plants went threw a crazy patch of heavy rain today while I was at work and don't trust anyone to tell them where they are so they can be moved had a look when I finished at 6 and they don't look like they were touched but I know they would have got it all


----------



## Prince4118 (Nov 29, 2016)

I'm feeling very hesitant to top these plants as iv always topped indoors because of bad light penetration and never grown outdoor and feel they should branch out them selves with the light hitting from different angles


----------



## bict (Nov 29, 2016)

Prince4118 said:


> I'm feeling very hesitant to top these plants as iv always topped indoors because of bad light penetration and never grown outdoor and feel they should branch out them selves with the light hitting from different angles


At this point leave em be.


----------



## Prince4118 (Nov 29, 2016)

they seem to be branching quite well every day the leaves are almost doubling in size on the branch points that is in the node


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 29, 2016)

Prince4118 said:


> they seem to be branching quite well every day the leaves are almost doubling in size on the branch points that is in the node


If u decide to top (which i do but its not for everyone ) do the topping about the 3-5th node if u decide to


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 29, 2016)

This is what sun looks like @bict just in case you forget


----------



## Prince4118 (Nov 29, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> If u decide to top (which i do but its not for everyone ) do the topping about the 3-5th node if u decide to


Here is a photo on them from thismorning they are still just babies


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 29, 2016)

Prince4118 said:


> Here is a photo on them from thismorning they are still just babiesView attachment 3842092


Yeah to early maybe wait till they are a foot...u may even wanna top one and leave the rest that way you got a gd idea what you wanna do next season


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 29, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> This is what sun looks like @bict just in case you forget
> View attachment 3841966


LMAO


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 29, 2016)

Im sorry to say this bitch gives me a horn


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 29, 2016)

That's one of the weirdest fucking videos I've ever watched


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 29, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> That's one of the weirdest fucking videos I've ever watched


I tell the missus i wanna thump her cookie now lol


----------



## David Boggs (Nov 29, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Cheers !
> The pic of the nug is a mad purps exclusively bred by @treemansbuds
> View attachment 3740932 View attachment 3740933


that looks good.


----------



## bobqp (Nov 29, 2016)

Haha


ruby fruit said:


> This is what sun looks like @bict just in case you forget
> View attachment 3841966


 haha haha dee ha


----------



## bobqp (Nov 30, 2016)

Little cookies kush flowering. Was hoping that it would reveg like its sisters but looks like it will go full flower. Would not grow this strain again unless it involved cross breeding. Buds way to small. Nice smoke but very low yields. Same as dream machine. Both strains need more breeding to beef up the buds. Might do a couple of crosses with them over winter


----------



## Prince4118 (Nov 30, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Yeah to early maybe wait till they are a foot...u may even wanna top one and leave the rest that way you got a gd idea what you wanna do next season


they went threw another sever thunder storm warning today that pulled down alot of trees around the area and aren't fased at all so they seem like they don't care about wind and rain I'd worry if hail was to hit but from now on heavy rain I'm not going to worry about untill flower


----------



## bict (Nov 30, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> This is what sun looks like @bict just in case you forget
> View attachment 3841966


Bastard haha


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 30, 2016)

Just call me the cookie thumper


----------



## bict (Nov 30, 2016)

bobqp said:


> View attachment 3842359 Little cookies kush flowering. Was hoping that it would reveg like its sisters but looks like it will go full flower. Would not grow this strain again unless it involved cross breeding. Buds way to small. Nice smoke but very low yields. Same as dream machine. Both strains need more breeding to beef up the buds. Might do a couple of crosses with them over winter


My diesel dipped cookies doesn't look like its gonna reveg. A shame since its like 6 inchs tall haha gonna yield like 3 grams


----------



## Prince4118 (Nov 30, 2016)

bict said:


> My diesel dipped cookies doesn't look like its gonna reveg. A shame since its like 6 inchs tall haha gonna yield like 3 grams


3 grams is better then none a good taste test to see if you like the strain


----------



## bict (Nov 30, 2016)

Prince4118 said:


> 3 grams is better then none a good taste test to see if you like the strain


I swapped an auto seed for it so I'm not too fussed, pretty much a free clone.


----------



## Prince4118 (Nov 30, 2016)

I actually tied one of my little ones over today in the hope for some more tops without topping


----------



## Prince4118 (Nov 30, 2016)

bict said:


> I swapped an auto seed for it so I'm not too fussed, pretty much a free clone.


never grown an auto before but seems like a good idea to get a bit of a stash top up mid season


----------



## bict (Nov 30, 2016)

Prince4118 said:


> never grown an auto before but seems like a good idea to get a bit of a stash top up mid season


They're shit outdoors from what I've heard.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 30, 2016)

bict said:


> They're shit outdoors from what I've heard.


no different than indoors....thats not really true though. I have seen some do some wondrous things with autos, me I like my photo plants. @doubletake fucks them autos up, you still around here doubletake?


----------



## Prince4118 (Nov 30, 2016)

bict said:


> They're shit outdoors from what I've heard.


would probably be an indoor thing if it was to happen


----------



## bict (Nov 30, 2016)

treemansbuds said:


> Shit, another thread I need to follow....sheeh.
> I love seeing you Aussie's running my gear. Do me proud boy's!
> I love the comment Ruby had on the Orange O,G. one of you Aussie's grew last season...."The stoniest weed I ever smoked", or something to that effect. Comments like that keep me smiling, and wanting to get some more strains your way.
> If Ruby don't back down on his word and gets to the states for the 2017 "After the harvest BBQ", I'll send back a few new strains for you boys to try. (This may be my last BBQ though....Trump/Sessions , Ruby will need to visit me in Yosemite)
> TMB-


Hey treeman, do you mind if I ask what the lineage of the orange og, alpha diesel and master Kush is? Interested to find out  I understand you may not know what the alpha is because you were gifted it from your friend.


----------



## treemansbuds (Nov 30, 2016)

bict said:


> Hey treeman, do you mind if I ask what the lineage of the orange og, alpha diesel and master Kush is? Interested to find out  I understand you may not know what the alpha is because you were gifted it from your friend.


*Orange O.G*.....(Orange O.G. x Chem Valley Kush) x SR-71 Purple Kush male
*Grand Master Kush* ....(Master Kush X Grand daddy Purps) X SR-71 PK male
No idea with the Alpha Diesel. I had a male and a female so I bread them.
TMB-


----------



## bict (Nov 30, 2016)

treemansbuds said:


> *Orange O.G*.....(Orange O.G. x Chem Valley Kush) x SR-71 Purple Kush male
> *Grand Master Kush* ....(Master Kush X Grand daddy Purps) X SR-71 PK male
> No idea with the Alpha Diesel. I had a male and a female so I bread them.
> TMB-


Sounds great! Thanks man.


----------



## bict (Nov 30, 2016)

Good chances of getting some purps then  first time


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 1, 2016)

treemansbuds said:


> *Orange O.G*.....(Orange O.G. x Chem Valley Kush) x SR-71 Purple Kush male
> *Grand Master Kush* ....(Master Kush X Grand daddy Purps) X SR-71 PK male
> No idea with the Alpha Diesel. I had a male and a female so I bread them.
> TMB-


Rightio treeman got a message to pass to you from papa...a happy man

Quote: pass onto treeman gmk 11 units over 2 and 3 units popcorn.
Heres a couple pics....

Take note @bict heres the gmk


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 1, 2016)

Note the persond height standing on the left


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 1, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Rightio treeman got a message to pass to you from papa...a happy man
> 
> Quote: pass onto treeman gmk 11 units over 2 and 3 units popcorn.
> Heres a couple pics....
> ...


holy fuck thats nice eh rubes. thats your mate you gifted those to?


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 1, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> holy fuck thats nice eh rubes. thats your mate you gifted those to?


No mate thats the one tmb helped.
You remember papapayne 
He wanted to thank tmb cos hes not on here no more


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 1, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> No mate thats the one tmb helped.
> You remember papapayne
> He wanted to thank tmb cos hes not on here no more


Ah I gotcha


----------



## bict (Dec 1, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> No mate thats the one tmb helped.
> You remember papapayne
> He wanted to thank tmb cos hes not on here no more


Where's he gone? I've seen him about the fourms a while ago. 

I'm tempted to take clones of all the regs to save em


----------



## bict (Dec 1, 2016)

Though I'm digging the dream machine. Fed em today and they are growing strong  changing everytime I go up there.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Dec 1, 2016)

bict said:


> Though I'm digging the dream machine. Fed em today and they are growing strong  changing everytime I go up there.


pics??


----------



## bict (Dec 1, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> pics??


I was in a rush so I didn't take any, had to get to work haha. I'm back there in a week due to the rain forecasted on sunday so ill take photos then. On the ipod too.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Dec 1, 2016)

bict said:


> I was in a rush so I didn't take any, had to get to work haha. I'm back there in a week due to the rain forecasted on sunday so ill take photos then. On the ipod too.


big tease you.


----------



## bict (Dec 1, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> big tease you.


I'll put some lingerie on them for ya lukey  might even put some on my self for ya  haha


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 1, 2016)

We can call it weedmance


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 1, 2016)

bict said:


> Where's he gone? I've seen him about the fourms a while ago.
> 
> I'm tempted to take clones of all the regs to save em


If u can hold clones i would bro
..especially if u think u got a male and can isolate her under a light ?


----------



## bict (Dec 1, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> If u can hold clones i would bro
> ..especially if u think u got a male and can isolate her under a light ?


I'd be keen to have a mother, would have to consult with the woman of the house though. Don't know how'd that would go down haha


----------



## Prince4118 (Dec 1, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Im sorry to say this bitch gives me a horn


gotta love die antwoord best music to listen to when couch locked haha zeff style for life


----------



## bict (Dec 1, 2016)

Thinking about buying some flowering fert this year. Last year I used seasols flowering fert, but that has more nitrogen the k. Maxi is way to go ?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 1, 2016)

Can you get Jacks Classic or Jacks Classic Citrus?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 1, 2016)

The Citrus one has more sulphur, its perfect


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 1, 2016)

I used maxibloom on my first wonder woman thats my best plant ive grown in 3 yrs easy.
Thats just one option amongst quite a few.
I trialled power feed bloom (purple bottle) on the nlxbb i just pulled


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 1, 2016)

@bict if u do go the maxigrow maxibloom u should try the bloom all the way instead of using veg on one chosen plant this is wat i did with the wonder woman that year...the lucas method
Seriously i followed this all the way thru and in the end had the "weightiest" buds for me 
Im using this method on the pakistan valley this year and maxsea grow and veg on the sour kush (only got enough left for one plant in a season)
Ill probably start these ferts next week to push em along a bit in size 
I still will use gogo juice as an alternative tea once a fortnight


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 1, 2016)

Everyone has their own methods but out of my last 5 yrs this is the one that gave my biggest and best buds...
Could have just been the strain...


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 1, 2016)

Says 7 grams into a gallon
I had a 9 litre container and started of with 1 feed at 10 grams then every feed after once every 7-9 days at 20 grams per container


----------



## bict (Dec 1, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> @bict if u do go the maxigrow maxibloom u should try the bloom all the way instead of using veg on one chosen plant this is wat i did with the wonder woman that year...the lucas method
> Seriously i followed this all the way thru and in the end had the "weightiest" buds for me
> Im using this method on the pakistan valley this year and maxsea grow and veg on the sour kush (only got enough left for one plant in a season)
> Ill probably start these ferts next week to push em along a bit in size
> I still will use gogo juice as an alternative tea once a fortnight


I'm down packed for veg. Nitrosol is perfect and you can get it cheap from anywhere. My brother in law has grown for 15 plus years and swears by it. I've used it with great results for my 4 years of growing. 

Where would I get maxi from? Local hydro shop? I could probably get jacks from the local too. Would need to check.


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Dec 1, 2016)

bict said:


> I'm down packed for veg. Nitrosol is perfect and you can get it cheap from anywhere. My brother in law has grown for 15 plus years and swears by it. I've used it with great results for my 4 years of growing.
> 
> Where would I get maxi from? Local hydro shop? I could probably get jacks from the local too. Would need to check.


If you are looking for a good bloom additive you could try the homemade hammerhead / MOAB combo Its pretty strong stuff but can really help put the weight on


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Dec 1, 2016)

Canna bio Flores is a really good organic option


----------



## treemansbuds (Dec 1, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Rightio treeman got a message to pass to you from papa...a happy man
> 
> Quote: pass onto treeman gmk 11 units over 2 and 3 units popcorn.
> Heres a couple pics....
> ...


Tell that fucker to hit me on a PM here on RIU. I know he must be lurking. I'm heading up to Oregon in our summer and wanted to visit him.
TMB-


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 1, 2016)

bict said:


> I'm down packed for veg. Nitrosol is perfect and you can get it cheap from anywhere. My brother in law has grown for 15 plus years and swears by it. I've used it with great results for my 4 years of growing.
> 
> Where would I get maxi from? Local hydro shop? I could probably get jacks from the local too. Would need to check.


Got mine on ebay pretty cheap bout $20 only thing is its powder gotta mix it in a warm water cup then mix to the water your feeding with so it dissolves bunnings may have it dont sweat it tho theres heaps of options


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 1, 2016)

treemansbuds said:


> Tell that fucker to hit me on a PM here on RIU. I know he must be lurking. I'm heading up to Oregon in our summer and wanted to visit him.
> TMB-


Got your pm ..ill sort it master treeman


----------



## sandhill larry (Dec 1, 2016)

Look what was waiting for me when I got to work. I am now the proud owner of some dank Down Under genetics. A big thank you to @eastcoastmo @Vnsmkr.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 1, 2016)

sandhill larry said:


> Look what was waiting for me when I got to work. I am now the proud owner of some dank Down Under genetics. A big thank you to @eastcoastmo @Vnsmkr.
> 
> View attachment 3843446


Nice one eh!!!!


----------



## sandhill larry (Dec 1, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Nice one eh!!!!


Indeed. A couple of each will be going in dirt in the morning.


----------



## bict (Dec 1, 2016)

Solid sharing lads. Nothing like some local/in house genetics.


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 1, 2016)

bict said:


> Solid sharing lads. Nothing like some local/in house genetics.


Wait till u see some of the genetics im getting hold of soon son


----------



## bict (Dec 1, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Wait till u see some of the genetics im getting hold of soon son


I cant get local strains, everyone I know imports em. People who do grow local strains just call it red beard haha its became a term for random bagseed around my area.


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 1, 2016)

bict said:


> I cant get local strains, everyone I know imports em. People who do grow local strains just call it red beard haha its became a term for random bagseed around my area.


These will be imported lol


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 1, 2016)

Everything i sent u is imported remember


----------



## sandhill larry (Dec 1, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Everything i sent u is imported remember


Are you getting beans from Clint?


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 1, 2016)

sandhill larry said:


> Are you getting beans from Clint?


----------



## bict (Dec 1, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Everything i sent u is imported remember


I know, just meant itd be cool to get some 'australian' strains


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 1, 2016)

bict said:


> I know, just meant itd be cool to get some 'australian' strains


Fuck australian strains sorry bro lol


----------



## bict (Dec 1, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Fuck australian strains sorry bro lol


I'd like to try everything


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 1, 2016)

bict said:


> I'd like to try everything


Sorry bro im like a kid in a candy shop since i could buy seeds .... i want exotic shit not stuff thats been shit on by wombats


----------



## bict (Dec 1, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Sorry bro im like a kid in a candy shop since i could buy seeds .... i want exotic shit not stuff thats been shit on by wombats


Haha, you seen the attitude Christmas sale? Thinking about buying some with bank transfer and get a fuck tonne of seeds.


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 1, 2016)

bict said:


> Haha, you seen the attitude Christmas sale? Thinking about buying some with bank transfer and get a fuck tonne of seeds.


No i havnt mate but ill check it out now lol


----------



## bobqp (Dec 1, 2016)

I use monsta bud half strength every five days during flowering. My fave fertilizer


----------



## bict (Dec 1, 2016)

bobqp said:


> View attachment 3843559 I use monsta bud half strength every five days during flowering. My fave fertilizer


I think I've seen that in plants plus before.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 1, 2016)

sandhill larry said:


> Look what was waiting for me when I got to work. I am now the proud owner of some dank Down Under genetics. A big thank you to @eastcoastmo @Vnsmkr.
> 
> View attachment 3843446


Bloody awesome mate! and thanks for the new name too, Down Under Dank sounds wicked!!


----------



## bict (Dec 1, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Bloody awesome mate! and thanks for the new name too, Down Under Dank sounds wicked!!


Seed bank name


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 1, 2016)

bict said:


> Seed bank name


Hell yeah


----------



## bobqp (Dec 1, 2016)

bict said:


> I think I've seen that in plants plus before.


It works well for me I use another fertilizer but I keep it out bush I'll take a picture of it later I think it's dutch


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 1, 2016)

Friday arvo update on the beers n cones here down under....
Sour kush


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 2, 2016)

Pakistan valley


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 2, 2016)

And the black d.o.g 
Im putting two seeds of other strains in soil tonite and if the dog dont show some improvement she in two weeks she will get trashed and one of the seedlings will take its place


----------



## bobqp (Dec 2, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Friday arvo update on the beers n cones here down under....
> Sour kush
> View attachment 3843647


Nice looking strain would do well with cross breeding


----------



## camandcandice (Dec 2, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Sorry bro im like a kid in a candy shop since i could buy seeds .... i want exotic shit not stuff thats been shit on by wombats


Take a look at Oregon elite seeds bro if you want some fire genetics


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 2, 2016)

So i put straight into a solo cup late starters training day dna seeds and mad purps c/o @treemansbuds one of these will be ready to replace the dog if it has gone into flower and if by some chance thr purps is a male im taking it elsewhere so i can harvest the pollen only 2 of these seeds after this one


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 2, 2016)

camandcandice said:


> Take a look at Oregon elite seeds bro if you want some fire genetics


Cheers man for the heads up..but im already looking at them 
Waiting for doc to restock


----------



## camandcandice (Dec 2, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Cheers man for the heads up..but im already looking at them
> Waiting for doc to restock


You will get awesome freebies aswell man, I can't wait to try out the free farmhouse genetics wheelchair (Santa Cruz blue Dream X hashplant) would love to get a Cruz Dom pheno outta it. The real deal blue dream!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 2, 2016)

camandcandice said:


> You will get awesome freebies aswell man, I can't wait to try out the free farmhouse genetics wheelchair (Santa Cruz blue Dream X hashplant) would love to get a Cruz Dom pheno outta it. The real deal blue dream!


We got em taken care of with Jah Earth as well brother. No Farmhouse, but Doc, Big Worm, Riddler, Shoreline, Don Gravy are in the house so far. Theres a link in my signature


----------



## bobqp (Dec 2, 2016)

Moved some small sativas to another spot for transplanting after finding motorbike shoe prints through the patch.


----------



## camandcandice (Dec 2, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> We got em taken care of with Jah Earth as well brother. No Farmhouse, but Doc, Big Worm, Riddler, Shoreline, Don Gravy are in the house so far. Theres a link in my signature


Will check it out bud, I've got a few shoreline and big worm strains to sort through but definitely wanting some doc in the stable seen some real fire from there beans


----------



## bict (Dec 2, 2016)

I wants docs genetics badly haha


----------



## bict (Dec 2, 2016)

Not much info on Oregon elite seeds about the strains they sell, well at least on docs seeds.


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Dec 2, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Friday arvo update on the beers n cones here down under....
> Sour kush
> View attachment 3843647


Those plants are looking great,are you using neem or any other post spray ?


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Dec 2, 2016)

Top pic is a L.A.P.K still yet to sex I'm starting to take a liking to it 
Bottom pic is a Black Dog


----------



## camandcandice (Dec 2, 2016)

bict said:


> Not much info on Oregon elite seeds about the strains they sell, well at least on docs seeds.


Head on over to the seed and strain reviews and ask the man himself bro, doc, shoreline, bigworm are all on riu


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 2, 2016)

camandcandice said:


> Head on over to the seed and strain reviews and ask the man himself bro, doc, shoreline, bigworm are all on riu


I linked up all their threads in our thread earlier today


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 2, 2016)

OzCocoLoco said:


> Those plants are looking great,are you using neem or any other post spray ?


At this stage ive got neem pellets mixed through the soil and on top...gonna have to do a preventive spray soon though yes 
Got smashed by whiteflies on one plant last year​


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 2, 2016)

OzCocoLoco said:


> Top pic is a L.A.P.K still yet to sex I'm starting to take a liking to it
> Bottom pic is a Black Dog View attachment 3843686 View attachment 3843688


That black dog is way better than mine bro...mines all funky fucked up lol


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Dec 2, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> That black dog is way better than mine bro...mines all funky fucked up lol


A lot of people having that same problem this year, fucking frustrating hey .
Would have liked to see this one with a full season veg and proper bloom but it just wants to keep flowering


----------



## bobqp (Dec 2, 2016)

OzCocoLoco said:


> A lot of people having that same problem this year, fucking frustrating hey .
> Would have liked to see this one with a full season veg and proper bloom but it just wants to keep flowering
> 
> View attachment 3843715


Nice plant. Only my bush strains are growing normally most of my overseas strains are fucked trying to grow and flower at the same time. The only positive thing to come out of it I'd I can do alot of breeding before xmas and get alot of smaller plants growing. Don't know if it's going to be a late flowering season or just a fucked season. Glad I made auto x Pheno seeds if this is what the season will be.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 2, 2016)

Those "foreign" ones arent acclimated bro, they are flowering as soon as old enough. How many hours you getting of daylight? I thought you were on similar lines with Luke/Bict?


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Dec 2, 2016)

I've got 4 different strains all doing the same thing,the next lot I started about a month later haven't even sexed yet all imported seed.


----------



## bobqp (Dec 2, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Those "foreign" ones arent acclimated bro, they are flowering as soon as old enough. How many hours you getting of daylight? I thought you were on similar lines with Luke/Bict?


Sunrise 5.45am sunset 8.00pm


----------



## sandhill larry (Dec 2, 2016)

bobqp said:


> Nice plant. Only my bush strains are growing normally most of my overseas strains are fucked trying to grow and flower at the same time. The only positive thing to come out of it I'd I can do alot of breeding before xmas and get alot of smaller plants growing. Don't know if it's going to be a late flowering season or just a fucked season. Glad I made auto x Pheno seeds if this is what the season will be.


Do some crosses with your bush strains. It will toughen up the imported strains.

I'm wanting to do some semiautomatics myself. I think they would work well for a mid-summer transplant here in NW Florida.


----------



## bobqp (Dec 2, 2016)

sandhill larry said:


> Do some crosses with your bush strains. It will toughen up the imported strains.
> 
> I'm wanting to do some semiautomatics myself. I think they would work well for a mid-summer transplant here in NW Florida.


Will be doing some bush crosses over Xmas. Most of the auto Xmas pheno crosses are doing great. Have a few at bout 8 inches tall that are starting to flower. Really nice stocky plants. Have about 250 seeds of those crosses left. Cheaper then buying them.


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 2, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Those "foreign" ones arent acclimated bro, they are flowering as soon as old enough. How many hours you getting of daylight? I thought you were on similar lines with Luke/Bict?


I only had a problem with one cos i KNEW i put them out to early


----------



## Lucky Luke (Dec 2, 2016)

Went for a bush walk to my patch this morning. Gave em a little drink. Mix of seasoll, powerfeed, PK and Gogo Juice,

The last plant i put in up there decided to grow balls since last visit (Monday). So ripped him out. What a strange fked up spring. I dont think ive ever had an outside plant show sex in the first week of summer. Other plants seem to be going OK.
Sunrise was at 5:36
Sunset was at 20;33
Add another hr for first light and last light.

So..down to 4 at the patch, came home and popped one of my last remaining seeds of "my" strain and a Purple Bud witch was a free seed. Not having much luck with the MWS seeds so dont expect much from it...


----------



## sandhill larry (Dec 2, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> Went for a bush walk to my patch this morning. Gave em a little drink. Mix of seasoll, powerfeed, PK and Gogo Juice,
> 
> The last plant i put in up there decided to grow balls since last visit (Monday). So ripped him out. What a strange fked up spring. I dont think ive ever had an outside plant show sex in the first week of summer. Other plants seem to be going OK.
> Sunrise was at 5:36
> ...


My Spring was fucked up with early flower problems too. I killed several males that grew balls early. But then I popped my first seeds in February. and kept on till July.


----------



## bict (Dec 2, 2016)

Climate change lads, fucking us in the ass.


----------



## WV: Jetson (Dec 2, 2016)

It's so fck'n weird to listen to you chaps talk about summer. And you probably do the same..


----------



## bict (Dec 2, 2016)

WV: Jetson said:


> It's so fck'n weird to listen to you chaps talk about summer. And you probably do the same..


South side repping


----------



## johny22 (Dec 3, 2016)

Who's enjoyin a cone in this nice stormy weather


----------



## bict (Dec 3, 2016)

johny22 said:


> Who's enjoyin a cone in this nice stormy weather


No storms down here. Sunny as.


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 3, 2016)

johny22 said:


> Who's enjoyin a cone in this nice stormy weather


 Off me fucken chops dude
..maybe 9 vines and 2 jointd into the day sn 15 stubbies
..but only blew .131 lol
Mates a cop i was passenger thank guck for small towns under 15k ppl


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 3, 2016)

Hot poker


----------



## Lucky Luke (Dec 3, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Off me fucken chops dude
> ..maybe 9 vines and 2 jointd into the day sn 15 stubbies
> ..but only blew .131 lol
> Mates a cop i was passenger thank guck for small towns under 15k ppl


fk me..u lucky fjr..ive been watchin and arvo band after work this mornin..im fk..so had a smoko..dont hold much hop for the misus to cook me tea..so ill have a few more


----------



## Lucky Luke (Dec 3, 2016)

Wolverines crankin




 and all thier shit! rockon!


----------



## Lucky Luke (Dec 3, 2016)

damn..i spell bad when im maggoted


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 3, 2016)

Im drunk and me missus is walking round with no nickers on ffs
She said hi


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 3, 2016)




----------



## bict (Dec 3, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Im drunk and me missus is walking round with no nickers on ffs
> She said hi
> View attachment 3844426


Fucking hell rubes haha. I'm fucked up too. My misses little cousin had her 18th so Irs given me an excuse to drink a bottle


----------



## Prince4118 (Dec 3, 2016)

johny22 said:


> Who's enjoyin a cone in this nice stormy weather


brisbane?


----------



## johny22 (Dec 3, 2016)

Yeah brisbane storms over now got a bad heatwave headin this way next week


----------



## Prince4118 (Dec 3, 2016)

johny22 said:


> Yeah brisbane storms over now got a bad heatwave headin this way next week


aye, my brisbane brother


----------



## johny22 (Dec 3, 2016)

Prince4118 said:


> aye, my brisbane brother


Got any strains goin at the moment? good to see brissy grower havent run into to many up here


----------



## Prince4118 (Dec 3, 2016)

just a couple bag seed as an outdoor experiment


----------



## johny22 (Dec 3, 2016)

Throw some pics up u got a journal?


Prince4118 said:


> just a couple bag seed as an outdoor experiment


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 3, 2016)

Im using bicts thread to post and keep track of my grow just treat it like an aussie thread
I need to stay away from riu when drunk....


----------



## Prince4118 (Dec 3, 2016)

johny22 said:


> Throw some pics up u got a journal?


only got one from last week they have done a lot of growing since then these are my control I have 4 others in different locations getting treated differently


----------



## Prince4118 (Dec 3, 2016)

johny22 said:


> Got any strains goin at the moment? good to see brissy grower havent run into to many up here


you ever grown outdoor? when is usual flower times


----------



## bict (Dec 3, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Im using bicts thread to post and keep track of my grow just treat it like an aussie thread
> I need to stay away from riu when drunk....


How dare you hijack my thread and invite others too rubes, ya bastard  
Nah, I don't care


----------



## johny22 (Dec 3, 2016)

Prince4118 said:


> only got one from last week View attachment 3844945they have done a lot of growing since then these are my control I have 4 others in different locations getting treated differently


They look happy and healthy reminds of the first time i started growing in brissi, flowering is at winter march april, i like lettin the winter chill hit em first the trich production goes crazy


----------



## johny22 (Dec 3, 2016)

U got access to any know genetics? or just bagseed


----------



## Prince4118 (Dec 3, 2016)

just bagseed unfortunately not to comfortable ordering online


johny22 said:


> U got access to any know genetics? or just bagseed


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 3, 2016)

Prince4118 said:


> just bagseed unfortunately not to comfortable ordering online


online is ok just order stealth and if your worried bout growing and ordering do what I do..slip a mate whos not growing a couple nuggs and ask if you can get some seeds sent to his house...seeds are going where there is no growing happening and as far as the police are concerned its fish food


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 4, 2016)

Trimmed up the still 50% wet nlxbb and found 2 seeds @Vnsmkr
Both look like they could sprout
First seeds ive score of a fem brought seed
Smoke will need a decent cure nothing flash bit fluffy but now i know i can pull a spring harvest i will try n find the perfect spring finisher that holds weight


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 4, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> found 2 seeds @Vnsmkr
> Both look like they could sprout
> First seeds ive score of a fem brought seed


Nice one eh! Thats a score.


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 4, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Nice one eh! Thats a score.


Yeah was kinda first time i been happy finding a seed 
I think the plant would go well in a full outdoor season or better still indoors 
Not much smell actually but thats normal for northen light strains they are stealthy for smell for my 2 cents


----------



## Lucky Luke (Dec 4, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Yeah was kinda first time i been happy finding a seed
> I think the plant would go well in a full outdoor season or better still indoors
> Not much smell actually but thats normal for northen light strains they are stealthy for smell for my 2 cents


I like finding the odd seed, has kept me going for many years. This is the first year im low on my own seeds.


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 4, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> I like finding the odd seed, has kept me going for many years. This is the first year im low on my own seeds.


Ive given away that many seeds this past year that i need to save some coin and get a few orders in to restock my fem collection.
I have enough reg seeds from treeman to keep going for a decade though


----------



## Prince4118 (Dec 4, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Ive given away that many seeds this past year that i need to save some coin and get a few orders in to restock my fem collection.
> I have enough reg seeds from treeman to keep going for a decade though


you give away seeds??


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 4, 2016)

Prince4118 said:


> you give away seeds??


I did my son I did......I have no regrets giving them away when the urge hits me its like my weed ive prob given away the equivelant of 8-10 oz the last 2 season and I have no regrets with that either.
just part of the karma train....
one day id like to run aust biggest seed bank hopefully before im dead...oh the dream


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 4, 2016)

oi @bict am I allowed to post another pic of the sour kush after its first feed 5 days ago lol just thought id ask considering im infecting your thread with my own plants


----------



## bict (Dec 4, 2016)

Prince4118 said:


> you give away seeds??


All my seeds im running were provided by rubes, he's a good dude. I fucked my first two batches of seedlings.


ruby fruit said:


> oi @bict am I allowed to post another pic of the sour kush after its first feed 5 days ago lol just thought id ask considering im infecting your thread with my own plants


Go for gold rubes


----------



## bict (Dec 4, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> I like finding the odd seed, has kept me going for many years. This is the first year im low on my own seeds.


I found a couple of seeds last season but didn't keep em


----------



## bict (Dec 4, 2016)

First time I've fucked seedlings and rubes came to save the day


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 4, 2016)

Won't be the last fucking seedlings, I can assure you, coming from experience, I still get some fucked ones now and then, its farming afterall. If they werent so fukn valuable to us, like say tomato or chili seeds, we wouldnt worry so much with em and surely wouldnt be counting em


----------



## bict (Dec 4, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Won't be the last fucking seedlings, I can assure you, coming from experience, I still get some fucked ones now and then, its farming afterall. If they werent so fukn valuable to us, like say tomato or chili seeds, we wouldnt worry so much with em and surely wouldnt be counting em


Indeed vns, indeed. Its only since they make us some much mun munz.


----------



## bobqp (Dec 4, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3845260 Trimmed up the still 50% wet nlxbb and found 2 seeds @Vnsmkr
> Both look like they could sprout
> First seeds ive score of a fem brought seed
> Smoke will need a decent cure nothing flash bit fluffy but now i know i can pull a spring harvest i will try n find the perfect spring finisher that holds weight


Nice buds Ruby. Thought it might reveg but I was wrong defiantly a spring crop contender. I have 2 sour lemon og kush females seeding. Will most likely put all those seeds out in July next year in greenhouses


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 4, 2016)

bict said:


> All my seeds im running were provided by rubes, he's a good dude. I fucked my first two batches of seedlings.
> 
> Go for gold rubes


Did you get much rain bro...we had enough here to water them today


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 4, 2016)

bobqp said:


> Nice buds Ruby. Thought it might reveg but I was wrong defiantly a spring crop contender. I have 2 sour lemon og kush females seeding. Will most likely put all those seeds out in July next year in greenhouses


Cheers man..nothing outstanding with the buds just mids if not less but its given me the green light to keep trying other strains for spring runs....lemon og sounds nice


----------



## bict (Dec 4, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Did you get much rain bro...we had enough here to water them today


We've had a little until now, meant to get heavier overnight  saves me watering. Its good too because tomorrow its hitting 20 and mostly clear  gonna boost they will.


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 4, 2016)

This sour is only bout knee high (im 6ft )she gets her second round of topping tomorrow id love to keep it to a 5 ft bushy bitch before stretch starts in jan.


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 4, 2016)

bict said:


> We've had a little until now, meant to get heavier overnight  saves me watering. Its good too because tomorrow its hitting 20 and mostly clear  gonna boost they will.


They will love the natural rain man for sure give couple sunny days they will look like u gave them a drink of juice


----------



## bict (Dec 4, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> This sour is only bout knee high (im 6ft )she gets her second round of topping tomorrow id love to keep it to a 5 ft bushy bitch before stretch starts in jan.
> View attachment 3845354


She's gonna be ya main yielder yeah?


----------



## bobqp (Dec 4, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Cheers man..nothing outstanding with the buds just mids if not less but its given me the green light to keep trying other strains for spring runs....lemon og sounds nice


Im getting into the lemon strains over the last couple of years nice and popular up here. Only downside is they stink so much you can smell them from a long way. I think the strains you have with the most indicated in them will do you the best next spring. Let me know how the strain smokes.


----------



## bict (Dec 4, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> They will love the natural rain man for sure give couple sunny days they will look like u gave them a drink of juice


I'm feeding em every 6-7 days watering in between  all 17 plants are growing great minus the pakistan valley, fuck knows what's wrong with her. Given her food and love, but does not want to grow


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 4, 2016)

bobqp said:


> Im getting into the lemon strains over the last couple of years nice and popular up here. Only downside is they stink so much you can smell them from a long way. I think the strains you have with the most indicated in them will do you the best next spring. Let me know how the strain smokes.


Yeah i will.
I went with an indica dom theme this yr gor sure


----------



## Prince4118 (Dec 4, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> I did my son I did......I have no regrets giving them away when the urge hits me its like my weed ive prob given away the equivelant of 8-10 oz the last 2 season and I have no regrets with that either.
> just part of the karma train....
> one day id like to run aust biggest seed bank hopefully before im dead...oh the dream


the day you open up a seedbank ill be ya first customer  get the good aussie genetics rolling, nothing worse then only having unknown bagseed to raise, dont get me wrong iv grown some dank decent yeilders


----------



## bict (Dec 4, 2016)

Prince4118 said:


> the day you open up a seedbank ill be ya first customer  get the good aussie genetics rolling, nothing worse then only having unknown bagseed to raise, dont get me wrong iv grown some dank decent yeilders


Rubes isn't keen on Aussie stuff


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 4, 2016)

My paki valley grows slow after topping first time but structure wise looks gd 
I dont think its meant to be a real tall plant @bict


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 4, 2016)

bict said:


> Rubes isn't keen on Aussie stuff


Lol everything i see is imported and i like the variety to choose from..
I grew my last bagseed ever a few yrs ago when i had a really nice plant going and it hermied on me tight in the 2nd week off flower
Aint no body got time for dat !


----------



## Prince4118 (Dec 4, 2016)

bict said:


> Rubes isn't keen on Aussie stuff


high end imported strains mixed with aussie strains so they are aclimatized to our conditions the only imported strains iv ever grown hated the australian heat and sun intensity


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 4, 2016)

Noone in au


bict said:


> I'm feeding em every 6-7 days watering in between  all 17 plants are growing great minus the pakistan valley, fuck knows what's wrong with her. Given her food and love, but does not want to grow


Some plants just dont want food or need it bro 
Starting wednesday im setting up a schedule for feeds as one plant will get maxsea the other maxibloom all the way through with the lucas method


----------



## bict (Dec 4, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Noone in au
> 
> Some plants just dont want food or need it bro
> Starting wednesday im setting up a schedule for feeds as one plant will get maxsea the other maxibloom all the way through with the lucas method


No signs of burning or anything, think its just because she's a pure indica and I topped early so she's recovering.


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 4, 2016)

Prince4118 said:


> high end imported strains mixed with aussie strains so they are aclimatized to our conditions the only imported strains iv ever grown hated the australian heat and sun intensity


Just need a breeder dedicated to it in aust to do it 
I see indoor growers here who just buy clones and dont give a fuck bout its lineage thinking they can just grow anything and make gd dollars.
Getawaymountain is a gd example of breeding for the climate hes in


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 4, 2016)

bict said:


> No signs of burning or anything, think its just because she's a pure indica and I topped early so she's recovering.


Exactly...and it is pure 100% as far as i know


----------



## bict (Dec 4, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Exactly...and it is pure 100% as far as i know


Indeed it is, was one of the strains I was most looking forward to. If it recovers it will only yield a small amount, but oh well. That's the beauty of doing 17 plants, I have back ups


----------



## bict (Dec 4, 2016)

Will definitely buy some more of it for next season.


----------



## Prince4118 (Dec 4, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Just need a breeder dedicated to it in aust to do it
> I see indoor growers here who just buy clones and dont give a fuck bout its lineage thinking they can just grow anything and make gd dollars.
> Getawaymountain is a gd example of breeding for the climate hes in


if i had the time and access to the genetics id breed full time


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 4, 2016)

Prince4118 said:


> high end imported strains mixed with aussie strains so they are aclimatized to our conditions the only imported strains iv ever grown hated the australian heat and sun intensity


You didn't get the right ones


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 4, 2016)

Of course some will be better than others and easier to grow under a strong sun. See the same here in VN. Have had some that done well some shat. Find the ones that do well and you like then "customize" those to your liking


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 4, 2016)

bict said:


> Indeed it is, was one of the strains I was most looking forward to. If it recovers it will only yield a small amount, but oh well. That's the beauty of doing 17 plants, I have back ups


17 plants in one spot would be a dream for me id be happy to be able to grow 6 in one spot and try and yield between 4-12 lb


----------



## bict (Dec 4, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> You didn't get the right ones


Indeed, never had problems with imported strains growing.


----------



## Prince4118 (Dec 4, 2016)

johny22 said:


> They look happy and healthy reminds of the first time i started growing in brissi, flowering is at winter march april, i like lettin the winter chill hit em first the trich production goes crazy


ill take and upload a new photo tomorrow they are much bigger then the photo i sent im considering doing a transplant tomorrow


----------



## bict (Dec 4, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> 17 plants in one spot would be a dream for me id be happy to be able to grow 6 in one spot and try and yield between 4-12 lb


I'm hoping for 12 to be harvested. First time in the ground, hoping for no less than 5 pounds.


----------



## Prince4118 (Dec 4, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> 17 plants in one spot would be a dream for me id be happy to be able to grow 6 in one spot and try and yield between 4-12 lb


4-12lb on 6 plants? thats a bloody good yeild to me haha im useto pulling like 3-5 oz a plant


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 4, 2016)

Prince4118 said:


> high end imported strains mixed with aussie strains so they are aclimatized to our conditions the only imported strains iv ever grown hated the australian heat and sun intensity


You need to grow a wonder woman.then to change your thinking...pineapple chunk,strawberry blue,ghost train haze,bubblegum are just some of the others id say dont fear the aussie sun
Hell i havnt seen an imported fem seed not do ok so far which leads me to think half of it is all about how the individual grows it


----------



## bict (Dec 4, 2016)

My climate is considerably shitter than yours too rubes haha. We're barely breaking over 20 here in TAs.


----------



## bict (Dec 4, 2016)

Prince4118 said:


> 4-12lb on 6 plants? thats a bloody good yeild to me haha im useto pulling like 3-5 oz a plant


Pulling between 4-8 oz outdoor down in TAs.


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 4, 2016)

Prince4118 said:


> 4-12lb on 6 plants? thats a bloody good yeild to me haha im useto pulling like 3-5 oz a plant


Wonder woman not in full sun yielded me just under 2lb in a spot that only recieved 7 hrs sun a day and they were dense buds, neighbour grew it as well for 2.5 lb and i have a friend with a farm who grew it full sun and pulled nearly 3.5 on one plant.
Are you getting full sun ?
Do you mix your own soil ?
Use seaweed based ferts in veg ?
Proven seeds from good reputable breeders ? ( imports )
3-4 oz a plant is good if you answer no.to these questions
If you can take the no and turn it into a yes it might be the difference between yielding 4 oz compared to 18 oz
Not trying to sound like a dick but if you can grow a good tomato plant you can grow good weed with a gd strain of seed


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 4, 2016)

I havnt taken climate into account above bict but i know what your saying bro..fidnt you have a couple plants that yielded nearly a lb last season ?


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 4, 2016)

Prince4118 said:


> 4-12lb on 6 plants? thats a bloody good yeild to me haha im useto pulling like 3-5 oz a plant


Hell i feel.out of my league when i see ppl on here pull 5-10lb a plant with pics to prove it so if i get anything myself above half a lb im happy


----------



## bict (Dec 4, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> I havnt taken climate into account above bict but i know what your saying bro..fidnt you have a couple plants that yielded nearly a lb last season ?


Nope, I was limited in terms of root space though. Only 55 litre plastic pots (12 gals)and yielded 10 oz at the complete most.


----------



## bict (Dec 4, 2016)

I get 5-6 hours of light in autumn and 7-8 in summer too.


----------



## Prince4118 (Dec 4, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Wonder woman not in full sun yielded me just under 2lb in a spot that only recieved 7 hrs sun a day and they were dense buds, neighbour grew it as well for 2.5 lb and i have a friend with a farm who grew it full sun and pulled nearly 3.5 on one plant.
> Are you getting full sun ?
> Do you mix your own soil ?
> Use seaweed based ferts in veg ?
> ...


yes to full sun
no to mixing soil i use a good quality garden soil with added perlite 
yes to the seaweed i only use seasole fish emulshion (from my tank) and chook shit and a good quality flower bloom liquid fert in flower
and no to the good genetics usually bagseed have only grown a few import seeds that were the wrong genetics for my climate


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 4, 2016)

bict said:


> Nope, I was limited in terms of root space though. Only 55 litre pots and yielded 10 oz at the complete most.


Ahh ok but stil gd plants even with your mold problems..the ground should give u an extra lb or two surely if u can finish well 
Ill go out on a limb and say you should be worth 3-4lb and thats if all your regs are males


----------



## bict (Dec 4, 2016)

Prince4118 said:


> yes to full sun
> no to mixing soil i use a good quality garden soil with added perlite
> yes to the seaweed i only use seasole fish emulshion (from my tank) and chook shit and a good quality flower bloom liquid fert in flower
> and no to the good genetics usually bagseed have only grown a few import seeds that were the wrong genetics for my climate


With full sun, fuck knows how you're not pulling more than 5 ozs a plant.


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 4, 2016)

bict said:


> With full sun, fuck knows how you're not pulling more than 5 ozs a plant.


What state you in @Prince4118 if u dont mind me asking


----------



## bict (Dec 4, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Ahh ok but stil gd plants even with your mold problems..the ground should give u an extra lb or two surely if u can finish well
> Ill go out on a limb and say you should be worth 3-4lb and thats if all your regs are males


Lets w hope not haha I would legit cry if that was the case haha


----------



## Prince4118 (Dec 4, 2016)

i put it down to shit genetics to matter what i do they grow awesome in veg take off loving life but then only produce a whole heap of airy popcorn


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 4, 2016)

bict said:


> Lets w hope not haha I would legit cry if that was the case haha


I.know some of those plants are gonna kill it for you lad


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 4, 2016)

Prince4118 said:


> i put it down to shit genetics to matter what i do they grow awesome in veg take off loving life but then only produce a whole heap of airy popcorn


Yep sounds right there mate
What do you use for bloom and how big is the biggest pots you use


----------



## Prince4118 (Dec 4, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> What state you in @Prince4118 if u dont mind me asking


qld


----------



## bict (Dec 4, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> I.know some of those plants are gonna kill it for you lad


If most of the regs are females, I wont be worrying  which is hard to believe because as you know, I worry


----------



## Prince4118 (Dec 4, 2016)

i dunno the brand but its an all purpose liquid flower fert and holes i dig are about as round as a 44 gal drum and half a drum deep


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 4, 2016)

Prince4118 said:


> qld


@freemandrake may be able to help u with strains good for queensland.
I would be looking at seed breeders who specialize in sub tropical strains


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 4, 2016)

bict said:


> If most of the regs are females, I wont be worrying  which is hard to believe because as you know, I worry


Haha the orange og last yr was grown.on chook shit and was only 5 ft high and not topped..for exactly 22 oz 
Cant wait to see how they are going in a week mate


----------



## bict (Dec 4, 2016)

Prince4118 said:


> i dunno the brand but its an all purpose liquid flower fert and holes i dig are about as round as a 44 gal drum and half a drum deep


Farrrkkkk, you should be pulling a fuck tonne bruv. Full sun and that much root space? Either you're the anti green thumb or its the strains.


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 4, 2016)

Prince4118 said:


> i dunno the brand but its an all purpose liquid flower fert and holes i dig are about as round as a 44 gal drum and half a drum deep


You know what you are doing then hole size sounds gd mate


----------



## bict (Dec 4, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Haha the orange og last yr was grown.on chook shit and was only 5 ft high and not topped..for exactly 22 oz
> Cant wait to see how they are going in a week mate


Same here man, same here.


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 4, 2016)

bict said:


> Farrrkkkk, you should be pulling a fuck tonne bruv. Full sun and that much root space? Either you're the anti green thumb or its the strains.


Im guessing mainly strains..id love to see prince do a pineapple chunk and wonder woman to see if he yields better


----------



## bict (Dec 4, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Im guessing mainly strains..id love to see prince do a pineapple chunk and wonder woman to see if he yields better


I agree, would do wonders.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Dec 4, 2016)

Prince4118 said:


> i put it down to shit genetics to matter what i do they grow awesome in veg take off loving life but then only produce a whole heap of airy popcorn


You sure your not pulling to early?


----------



## Prince4118 (Dec 4, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> You sure your not pulling to early?


ns iv even pulled as late as 25% amber in the hope for a final weight gain


----------



## Prince4118 (Dec 4, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Im guessing mainly strains..id love to see prince do a pineapple chunk and wonder woman to see if he yields better


i was thinking last season that maybe these seeds come from like a good strain that was polinated by hemp or something smokes tasty and quite potent just doesn't have the yeilding ability


----------



## Prince4118 (Dec 4, 2016)

bict said:


> Farrrkkkk, you should be pulling a fuck tonne bruv. Full sun and that much root space? Either you're the anti green thumb or its the strains.


here they are from thismorning just before the full sun hits em at like 6:45 you can see the sun about to hit im going to up pot soon i like to have them grow to about 2 foot in pots before i put into ground just incase i need to move them


----------



## bict (Dec 4, 2016)

Prince4118 said:


> here they are from thismorning just before the full sun hits em at like 6:45 you can see the sun about to hit im going to up pot soon i like to have them grow to about 2 foot in pots before i put into ground just incase i need to move them View attachment 3845623


Looking good, I can tell they're in full sun because everytime I see em they have boosted haha.


----------



## bict (Dec 4, 2016)

Gonna be lsting my plants soon. The next time I'm up there.


----------



## Prince4118 (Dec 4, 2016)

bict said:


> Looking good, I can tell they're in full sun because everytime I see em they have boosted haha.


these plants havnt been given any form of fert yet and still have their seed leaves so this soil must have everytging they are needing, atleast for now im liking the tight node spacing and that they are growing at a pretty uniform rate apart from the indica dom its a tiny slower stems are nice and thick aswell


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 4, 2016)

Prince4118 said:


> these plants havnt been given any form of fert yet and still have their seed leaves so this soil must have everytging they are needing, atleast for now im liking the tight node spacing and that they are growing at a pretty uniform rate apart from the indica dom its a tiny slower stems are nice and thick aswell


They are ready for a transplant honestly id throw the biggest one in the ground now even if the rest you only upsize to bigger pots.
It takes almost 10-14 days after going to the ground for them to settle their roots and take off...for me it does anyway


----------



## Prince4118 (Dec 4, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> They are ready for a transplant honestly id throw the biggest one in the ground now even if the rest you only upsize to bigger pots.
> It takes almost 10-14 days after going to the ground for them to settle their roots and take off...for me it does anyway


would you recomebt hitting with a seaweed solution (seasole ) when doing transplant to help root growth and give an extra boost


----------



## Prince4118 (Dec 4, 2016)

ok so they are now in their new homes (for a couple months) with a 3/4 dose of seasol all had nice healthy root systems they look tiny in these pots haha


----------



## Lucky Luke (Dec 4, 2016)

I agree with Ruby.

I would of either gone straight into the ground or into the final Pot, they are big enough.. A week here and a week there of non growth due to transplant shock adds up. Giving you nearly a month of growth you could of had.


----------



## Prince4118 (Dec 4, 2016)

iv never really had transplant shock over the years well not noticible anyway


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 4, 2016)

Up potted my 2x Dr Who females yesterday into final pots. I buried them deep so they should take off. I also yanked up a small plant where the roots didnt take off, quick dry that bitch for a smoke. Wasnt gonna get big anyway. So now its the Gage Green Diamonds & Dust flowering, she is as tall as me and the 2x Dr Who's vegging.
I started cleaning the roof yesterday and also harvested about 35# of turmeric from a load of plants. Its about that time to start a bunch of new kids as I am recycling a shit load of soil and adding in some fresh compost I have up there.


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Dec 4, 2016)

@ruby fruit how is your black dog going? It still trying to flower


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 4, 2016)

OzCocoLoco said:


> @ruby fruit how is your black dog going? It still trying to flower


Ill grab an up to date pic for u shortly mate
It looked like it is in two minds wether to flower and become trashed or jump on the other side of the fence and veg 
Weird i definitely think it tried or is 
Im not wasting time if it did id rather have a 8 week veg on something new than 8 weeks on this with ut stalling for a few weeks


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 4, 2016)

Prince4118 said:


> ok so they are now in their new homes (for a couple months) with a 3/4 dose of seasol all had nice healthy root systems they look tiny in these pots haha


Looks gd
For my 2 cents i woulda had them in the final spot to grow big roots now


----------



## Prince4118 (Dec 5, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Looks gd
> For my 2 cents i woulda had them in the final spot to grow big roots now


unfortunatly i cant put em in the ground for another 2 months so these pots are gonna have to do


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 5, 2016)

OzCocoLoco said:


> @ruby fruit how is your black dog going? It still trying to flower


Here u go mate
Opinions welcome ! Flowering or just a heavy preflower show lol


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 5, 2016)

Prince4118 said:


> unfortunatly i cant put em in the ground for another 2 months so these pots are gonna have to do


U can only do what you can do mate 
They look good.


----------



## Prince4118 (Dec 5, 2016)

yea im cool if it takes a little yeild as long as i pull 5 oz a plant


----------



## Prince4118 (Dec 5, 2016)

im not looking for lbs


----------



## bict (Dec 5, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Here u go mate
> Opinions welcome ! Flowering or just a heavy preflower show lol
> View attachment 3845962 View attachment 3845963


Looks like start of flower


----------



## Lucky Luke (Dec 5, 2016)

Prince4118 said:


> im not looking for lbs


Planted to late for pounds. Plus it was a crap spring..if anyone had a spring??


----------



## bict (Dec 5, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> Planted to late for pounds. Plus it was a crap spring..if anyone had a spring??


Wtf is spring?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 5, 2016)

No idea, I have wet and dry, hot and hotter


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 5, 2016)

Black dog top view @


OzCocoLoco said:


> @ruby fruit how is your black dog going? It still trying to flower


Black dog top view shes only bout knee high i for some reason havnt like the way shes grown from the start but im fussy...


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 5, 2016)

I see a lot of 3 fingered leaves there wat the fuck is this plant its like the offspring of two cousins getting together


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Dec 5, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> I see a lot of 3 fingered leaves there wat the fuck is this plant its like the offspring of two cousins getting together


I'd love to see that quote used as a strain description lol, That's the funniest one I've heard in a while


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 5, 2016)

OzCocoLoco said:


> I'd love to see that quote used as a strain description lol, That's the funniest one I've heard in a while


Lol...how bout c2k ?
Cousin2kush ill copy right that name in case it stays


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 5, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> I see a lot of 3 fingered leaves there wat the fuck is this plant its like the offspring of two cousins getting together


Man they all got their own personalities. The Gage D&D has a bunch of 3 finger leaves, no worries, she's as tall as me at this point... loads of flowers, never topped


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 5, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Man they all got their own personalities. The Gage D&D has a bunch of 3 finger leaves, no worries, she's as tall as me at this point... loads of flowers, never topped


Ive seen 3 dogs in veg and all looked way better than mine.im so vain thats all..not 
Hell i prob mixed up the strain label stoner style


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 5, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Lol...how bout c2k ?
> Cousin2kush ill copy right that name in case it stays


kissing cousins squared


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 5, 2016)

KC2


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 5, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> KC2


Now that sounds all right  
Kc2


----------



## dano88 (Dec 5, 2016)

There's pics if you google omuearta genetixs in his comments or you can buy off him if he answers you I know he's in court over his dispensory.


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Dec 5, 2016)

Black dog aka kissing cousins kush haha


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 5, 2016)

OzCocoLoco said:


> Black dog aka kissing cousins kush haha


Thats how a black dog should look !! Nice so far mate


----------



## sandhill larry (Dec 5, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Man they all got their own personalities. The Gage D&D has a bunch of 3 finger leaves, no worries, she's as tall as me at this point... loads of flowers, never topped


My Hurricane Head had three pointed leaves.


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 5, 2016)

Ok here goes...trash my dog and replace it with this bushy unknown (maybe girl gotta check) random seed...
Wat say you guys yes or no ?


----------



## sandhill larry (Dec 5, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Ok here goes...trash my dog and replace it with this bushy unknown (maybe girl gotta check) random seed...
> Wat say you guys yes or no ?
> View attachment 3846472 View attachment 3846473


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 5, 2016)

|Fucking funny shit


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 5, 2016)

No way that bitch would have held Cali like that eh @ruby fruit


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 5, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> No way that bitch would have held Cali like that eh @ruby fruit


No way at all bro


----------



## sandhill larry (Dec 5, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> |Fucking funny shit


I saw that on Rossilo and Kannel {ESPN sports talk show} They were saying his mates were giving him grief for such a sissy punch.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 5, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> No way at all bro


LMAO She would be as tall as it standing up


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 5, 2016)

Had restock 
2nd pic is pineapple chunk rock hard shit


----------



## mushroom head (Dec 5, 2016)

Fatty nug @ruby fruit


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 5, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> Fatty nug @ruby fruit


that chunk was way more dense than I ever expected mate..not a big pile for a lb plant that's for sure..funny thing is it was out at the farm in full view as a plant to guide ppl away from the real big girls and the chunk didn't like that she wanted to play yield games to..fantastic smooth smoke and the one ive got that makes you rub fuck outta your eyes you know what I mean?


----------



## Prince4118 (Dec 5, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Had restock
> 2nd pic is pineapple chunk rock hard shit
> View attachment 3846596 View attachment 3846599


jesus a 7 gram bud? how big is it?


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 6, 2016)

Prince4118 said:


> jesus a 7 gram bud? how big is it?


Its only as big as a very small chicken egg is best i can describe..prob 60% the size of a standard egg.
Ive never had or been part of a grow with buds like that.
Its like 3/4 size eggs/buds an oz


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 6, 2016)

So i noticed today i had been using 69% bovedas ..wat were u guys talking bout @Vnsmkr ..62% ones


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 6, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> So i noticed today i had been using 69% bovedas ..wat were u guys talking bout @Vnsmkr ..62% ones


Yeah the ones I got are 62's. They also got just a notch lower now for cannabis. @rikdabrick said for him the 62's were still too damp for his climate/tastes. Hell for last year I never had shit in the jar for long enough to cure out, that shit was gone before it even thought about being cured most times


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 6, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Had restock
> 2nd pic is pineapple chunk rock hard shit
> View attachment 3846596 View attachment 3846599


_I would KILL for a nug like that right now!!!!_


----------



## bict (Dec 6, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> _I would KILL for a nug like that right now!!!!_


Same here


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 6, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> _I would KILL for a nug like that right now!!!!_


Without sounding like a wank mate its an awesome plant for density and hardness with weight..orange og feels stronger a bit and very similar but for second and third taste in a pipe the chunk wins 
When u think u got a 9.5 smoke outta ten but then smoke something 12.5 outta ten thats the best way to describe it


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 6, 2016)

bict said:


> Same here


Just had a session on it with 4 other lads ...few beers not bad for a tuesday kinda like the young ones say..dem feels
Oh thats right u r young


----------



## bict (Dec 6, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Just had a session on it with 4 other lads ...few beers not bad for a tuesday kinda like the young ones say..dem feels
> Oh thats right u r young


No need to be ageist pops


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 6, 2016)

Im pretty fucked up young fella for maybe 6 stubbies 1 longneck and 6 cones of pc and sr


----------



## bict (Dec 6, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Im pretty fucked up young fella for maybe 6 stubbies 1 longneck and 6 cones of pc and sr


That'll do it haha


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 6, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Im pretty fucked up young fella for maybe 6 stubbies 1 longneck and 6 cones of pc and sr


Sounds like a relax day. Im out of smoke so I ate the last piece of cake, was pretty hammered all morning, then it knocked me into a nap around lunch time. Woke up for a call with this cunt asking me to do some more work for free, you can imagine what I told him, be creative


----------



## Prince4118 (Dec 6, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> I agree with Ruby.
> 
> I would of either gone straight into the ground or into the final Pot, they are big enough.. A week here and a week there of non growth due to transplant shock adds up. Giving you nearly a month of growth you could of had.


i topped one of these 3 days before i transplabtes and all the new tops are growing strong, so luckily no stalling


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 6, 2016)

Cmon aussies put these sheep fuckers away


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 6, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Yeah the ones I got are 62's. They also got just a notch lower now for cannabis. @rikdabrick said for him the 62's were still too damp for his climate/tastes. Hell for last year I never had shit in the jar for long enough to cure out, that shit was gone before it even thought about being cured most times


yep I gotchya..I think with our weather conditions here that are pretty extreme the 69s do well..can smoke straight out of the jar but give a nug 30 mins in the air they go rock hard...which is ideal if im just loading up my tin straight from a jar


----------



## bict (Dec 6, 2016)

Will be updating today as well as lsting  I was wondering, you guys think I should feed em today even though its gonna rain tomorrow? Or wait til Friday or sat.


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 6, 2016)

bict said:


> Will be updating today as well as lsting  I was wondering, you guys think I should feed em today even though its gonna rain tomorrow? Or wait til Friday or sat.


if your gonna feed em id do it now..otherwise you wait till the weekend and then who knows rain gets brought forward next thing you know your feeding them this time next week.
id feed em today...my opinion only everyone has different opinions.


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 6, 2016)

and if your lsting it would prob be beneficial to feed at the same time


----------



## bict (Dec 6, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> and if your lsting it would prob be beneficial to feed at the same time





ruby fruit said:


> if your gonna feed em id do it now..otherwise you wait till the weekend and then who knows rain gets brought forward next thing you know your feeding them this time next week.
> id feed em today...my opinion only everyone has different opinions.


Was thinking the same, just wanted opinions


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 6, 2016)

bict said:


> Was thinking the same, just wanted opinions


yeah no woz man..i always put my opinion only cos I hate to come across as a know all..it works for me but may not work for others.
looking forward to an update mate im keeping a close eye on the weather here very hot but also some storms not far away


----------



## bict (Dec 6, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> yeah no woz man..i always put my opinion only cos I hate to come across as a know all..it works for me but may not work for others.
> looking forward to an update mate im keeping a close eye on the weather here very hot but also some storms not far away


Allg  We've had great weather since my last update, hoping they've grown a bit. Forecast is shit the next couple days.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Dec 6, 2016)

Id wait Bict. may start raining tonight and its ment to be fairly heavy on and off tomorrow (but that doesnt mean much..lol) . And some Pics.!!!!

Im going to order some Boveda packs. What % do you legends recommend?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 6, 2016)

I use 62's. They work fine here


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 6, 2016)

every climate is different you should be fine with 62s but I use 69s and they work perfectly for me in my area..i went with 69s due to the high variation in temps and humidity we get here but id say either ones will be fine


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 6, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> Id wait Bict. may start raining tonight and its ment to be fairly heavy on and off tomorrow (but that doesnt mean much..lol) . And some Pics.!!!!
> 
> Im going to order some Boveda packs. What % do you legends recommend?


different opinion see @bict


----------



## Lucky Luke (Dec 6, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> different opinion see @bict


Yea, were all different with diff ideas we can throw around. Its interesting.

Rain has started here. Well...by rain i mean a very light drizzle.


----------



## mushroom head (Dec 6, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I use 62's. They work fine here


The 62's are perfect for here as well.


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 6, 2016)

i actually gave my girls full strength seaweed drink just now looking at the forecast here its possible lightning stormy winds etc but cant see much rain on the radar in the next 12-18hrs
im ordering 62s alright next time fuck all you cunts ganging up on the ole boy


----------



## mushroom head (Dec 6, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> i actually gave my girls full strength seaweed drink just now looking at the forecast here its possible lightning stormy winds etc but cant see much rain on the radar in the next 12-18hrs
> im ordering 62s alright next time fuck all you cunts ganging up on the ole boy


Lol! I think you will like the 62s Ruby I used to use the 48s but they are definitely too dry I like the 62s way more


----------



## Lucky Luke (Dec 6, 2016)

With the packs what size 4 g or 8 g per glass jar? (glass jar fits about an ozzy with some space left)


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 6, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> Lol! I think you will like the 62s Ruby I used to use the 48s but they are definitely too dry I like the 62s way more


Lol i actually think.i will order 62s as the 69s prob keep my nuds just a tiny bit to moist


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 7, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> i actually gave my girls full strength seaweed drink just now looking at the forecast here its possible lightning stormy winds etc but cant see much rain on the radar in the next 12-18hrs
> im ordering 62s alright next time fuck all you cunts ganging up on the ole boy


LMAO


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 7, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> With the packs what size 4 g or 8 g per glass jar? (glass jar fits about an ozzy with some space left)


And you want the least amount of air space left in jars. If you only have an ounce don't stick that in a 3 litre jar


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 7, 2016)

Been watching all these fucking kangaroos today and literally spitting my food out laughing. Baseball bat will sort the cunts out since I don't have any guns these days. Dogs just get their asses whipped


----------



## bict (Dec 7, 2016)

Didn't manage to feed em, ran out of time . Did lst em though. 
Here's photos before I did it they have grown a bit for only one week. Photos don't really show how big they are, the lst photos do a little. 
They've focused heaps on there branches.


----------



## bict (Dec 7, 2016)

Lst photos.


----------



## bict (Dec 7, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> i actually gave my girls full strength seaweed drink just now looking at the forecast here its possible lightning stormy winds etc but cant see much rain on the radar in the next 12-18hrs
> im ordering 62s alright next time fuck all you cunts ganging up on the ole boy


Guess what? 3 regs have showed ever so small pre flowers.. All 3 are different  one of each strain.


----------



## bict (Dec 7, 2016)

NL x bb has bounced back  only two fems are going shit, the wonder woman and pakistan valley, writing them off I think.


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 7, 2016)

bict said:


> Guess what? 3 regs have showed ever so small pre flowers.. All 3 are different  one of each strain.


And that my son is great news


----------



## BushHobbit (Dec 7, 2016)

Just the one been topped once just done 2nd ticking along royal queen.


----------



## bict (Dec 7, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> And that my son is great news


Fucking ae. Those regs and my cotton candy are gonna be my main yielders.


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 7, 2016)

Mate that patch is going to look like something else in a couple weeks especially if you guys get some nice weather great work 
Love the fact i can see.the tag names alongside them..doesnt that dream machine look nice..
Alpha diesel and gmk hell yeah 
Only news i got to report is a training day seed popped above soil today after being put into a starter cup without any pre germ techniques in only 3 days...


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 7, 2016)

bict said:


> Fucking ae. Those regs and my cotton candy are gonna be my main yielders.


That gmk is gonna be your biggest at the end for yield thats my prediction
U got an orange thats showing fem as well mate ?


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 7, 2016)

BushHobbit said:


> Just the one been topped once just done 2nd ticking along royal queen.


Royal queen ...northern lights ?


----------



## bict (Dec 7, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> That gmk is gonna be your biggest at the end for yield thats my prediction
> U got an orange thats showing fem as well mate ?


Fucking ae dude, orange og, alpha and gmk


----------



## bict (Dec 7, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Mate that patch is going to look like something else in a couple weeks especially if you guys get some nice weather great work
> Love the fact i can see.the tag names alongside them..doesnt that dream machine look nice..
> Alpha diesel and gmk hell yeah
> Only news i got to report is a training day seed popped above soil today after being put into a starter cup without any pre germ techniques in only 3 days...


I love the look of the dream machine, my favourite plant to stare at . 
Sweet man, that's quick as.


----------



## bict (Dec 7, 2016)

I couldn't remember what one is which without em haha apart from the dream.


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 7, 2016)

bict said:


> Fucking ae dude, orange og, alpha and gmk


mate ive been smoking on the orange for last 6 months you are gonna give ppl blackouts with that shit if they not used to high thc and only ever smoke mids...


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 7, 2016)

bict said:


> Didn't manage to feed em, ran out of time . Did lst em though.
> Here's photos before I did it they have grown a bit for only one week. Photos don't really show how big they are, the lst photos do a little.
> They've focused heaps on there branches.
> 
> View attachment 3847739 View attachment 3847740 View attachment 3847742 View attachment 3847743 View attachment 3847744 View attachment 3847745 View attachment 3847749 View attachment 3847750 View attachment 3847752 View attachment 3847754


@treemansbuds check out the first few pics...Your beans are doing it aussie style!


----------



## bict (Dec 7, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> mate ive been smoking on the orange for last 6 months you are gonna give ppl blackouts with that shit if they not used to high thc and only ever smoke mids...


May have to bump the price up for that then


----------



## Prince4118 (Dec 7, 2016)

my 4 got royally fucked up in the storm thismorning missing leaves and stuff but still seem healthy enough apart from one thats is well stuffed hopefully they will bounce back in the next few days


----------



## bict (Dec 7, 2016)

I've got heavy rain coming, hope it doesn't fuck mine up because of the lst.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Dec 7, 2016)

Nice Bict. Good lookin plot. Great to see you excited and not worrying..lol.

Dont write off any yet. tis early days and often the runt wins the race.

What are they on avg height wise?


----------



## Lucky Luke (Dec 7, 2016)

BushHobbit said:


> Just the one been topped once just done 2nd ticking along royal queen.


lookin nice.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Dec 7, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> @treemansbuds check out the first few pics...Your beans are doing it aussie style!


They will be wrestling Tassie Devils whilst drinking a Boags longneck whilst satisfying the neighbors daughter.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Dec 7, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Been watching all these fucking kangaroos today and literally spitting my food out laughing. Baseball bat will sort the cunts out since I don't have any guns these days. Dogs just get their asses whipped


The big rogue ones can take a beating before they give up (they even growl at ya). Ive seen one beat up a fella and he was hitting it with a shovel. Remember you can hit em with a car and they will kill the driver after they go through the windscreen and then hop away like nuthing hapened.


----------



## bict (Dec 7, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> Nice Bict. Good lookin plot. Great to see you excited and not worrying..lol.
> 
> Dont write off any yet. tis early days and often the runt wins the race.
> 
> What are they on avg height wise?


Same here man haha. 
Some are knee height others just below (I'm 6ft 1). Couple are shin high


----------



## bict (Dec 7, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> They will be wrestling Tassie Devils whilst drinking a Boags longneck whilst satisfying the neighbors daughter.


Should be Tasmania's new motto haha


----------



## bict (Dec 7, 2016)

I just realised I forgot the other pic of my plot, you can only see the main bit, not the off shoot that has more plants.

Need to do some weeding too, clean it up haha


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 7, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> The big rogue ones can take a beating before they give up (they even growl at ya). Ive seen one beat up a fella and he was hitting it with a shovel. Remember you can hit em with a car and they will kill the driver after they go through the windscreen and then hop away like nuthing hapened.


Hell that just made me laugh harder. Glad we aint got no fucking kangaroos around here


----------



## Prince4118 (Dec 7, 2016)

bict said:


> I've got heavy rain coming, hope it doesn't fuck mine up because of the lst.


im hoping they will bounce back in the next few days thinking it was some hard core training/ topping/ defoliating


----------



## bict (Dec 7, 2016)

Prince4118 said:


> im hoping they will bounce back in the next few days thinking it was some hard core training/ topping/ defoliating


Lst and topping is the way to go, fuck defoling.


----------



## Prince4118 (Dec 7, 2016)

unfortunatly out of my control


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 7, 2016)

Prince4118 said:


> im hoping they will bounce back in the next few days thinking it was some hard core training/ topping/ defoliating


The kangaroos ?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 7, 2016)

Supercropping and LST are where its at imo as you dont take off any growth with either of them. Topping works great if you've got a normal veg time, but for me with a short veg supercropping works great and LST always works.


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 7, 2016)

Prince4118 said:


> my 4 got royally fucked up in the storm thismorning missing leaves and stuff but still seem healthy enough apart from one thats is well stuffed hopefully they will bounce back in the next few days


Did anyone here recommend covering them up during the rain/storm ?


----------



## Prince4118 (Dec 7, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> The kangaroos ?


nahh storm


----------



## Prince4118 (Dec 7, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Did anyone here recommend covering them up during the rain/storm ?


wasnt a storm forecast for today was at work but they been threw stos before


----------



## Prince4118 (Dec 7, 2016)

this is them now im not yo worried about the 3 its the bottom right im worried about it was one of the best growing ones looks like its got alot of repair to do


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 7, 2016)

Prince4118 said:


> wasnt a storm forecast for today was at work but they been threw stos before


Gotchya ..i been getting confused lately must be the weed
Thank fuck cos i thought i was getting to the age where i need a prostate exam


----------



## bict (Dec 7, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Gotchya ..i been getting confused lately must be the weed
> Thank fuck cos i thought i was getting to the age where i need a prostate exam


Yum haha


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 7, 2016)

Prince4118 said:


> this is them now im not yo worried about the 3 its the bottom right im worried about it was one of the best growing ones looks like its got alot of repair to do


Looks like ur safe with at least 3 mate touchwood
I had one last year not much bigger got smashed and i was worried but she came back to life very quickly


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 7, 2016)

bict said:


> Yum haha


Yum ?
Prostate ??
Weird fuck ....


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 7, 2016)




----------



## bict (Dec 7, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Yum ?
> Prostate ??
> Weird fuck ....


 you gave me seeds, ill give you mine  nah, just joking .


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 7, 2016)

bict said:


> you gave me seeds, ill give you mine  nah, just joking .


Haha gd comeback


----------



## bict (Dec 7, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Haha gd comeback


Ty pops


----------



## Prince4118 (Dec 7, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Looks like ur safe with at least 3 mate touchwood
> I had one last year not much bigger got smashed and i was worried but she came back to life very quickly


im gonna leave all 4 to keep going and hope for the best the stem isnt damaged atleady just leaves pulled off


----------



## Lucky Luke (Dec 7, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Gotchya ..i been getting confused lately must be the weed
> Thank fuck cos i thought i was getting to the age where i need a prostate exam


The exam is ok..its the crap you have to drink to crap thats fkd up.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Dec 7, 2016)

Prince4118 said:


> im gonna leave all 4 to keep going and hope for the best the stem isnt damaged atleady just leaves pulled off


they will be fine. They know now to work on building up stem strength.


----------



## bict (Dec 7, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> they will be fine. They know now to work on building up stem strength.


She's pissing down our way lukey.


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 7, 2016)

Oi tassie....where you gone


----------



## bict (Dec 7, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Oi tassie....where you gone
> View attachment 3848133


Disappearing act bruv


----------



## jzs147 (Dec 7, 2016)

lovely day today in tassie. love a good storm.

hello all I ended up with 20 oz's off my bigger tent with the lecs. the buds where big but they did't get real dense lecs maybe need some hps support

ended up with 2 poumds 1 oz total of the 2 tents


----------



## bict (Dec 7, 2016)

jzs147 said:


> lovely day today in tassie. love a good storm.
> 
> hello all I ended up with 20 oz's off my bigger tent with the lecs. the buds where big but they did't get real dense lecs maybe need some hps support
> 
> ended up with 2 poumds 1 oz total of the 2 tents


How many watts?


----------



## jzs147 (Dec 7, 2016)

600hps in 1 tent. 630. 2 separate lecs in the other


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 7, 2016)

bict said:


> Disappearing act bruv


we only got 5mm and winds


----------



## bict (Dec 7, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> we only got 5mm and winds


We got 9.2 and wind  ill have to feed on Saturday now.


----------



## bict (Dec 7, 2016)

Found some good organic bud rot treatment/ preventive spray


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 7, 2016)

The holding page is up on jahearth.com. It wont be long before storefront is up. Please come over and sign up for updates


----------



## Lucky Luke (Dec 7, 2016)

bict said:


> Found some good organic bud rot treatment/ preventive spray


more info please..and where from?


----------



## Lucky Luke (Dec 7, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> The holding page is up on jahearth.com. It wont be long before storefront is up. Please come over and sign up for updates


done.


----------



## bict (Dec 7, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> more info please..and where from?


Eco fungicide, potassium based so deals with budrot


----------



## bict (Dec 7, 2016)

Oh, and from Bunning's.


----------



## Prince4118 (Dec 8, 2016)

Prince4118 said:


> im hoping they will bounce back in the next few days thinking it was some hard core training/ topping/ defoliating


these babys cant catch a break today when i got home they were all tipped over with a gap in the bottom of the wire mesh around them so i dunno what went under and knocked them over and didnt eat any of them as theres no more plant material missing


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 8, 2016)

Done a tuesday again.
Ripped.of me tits


----------



## sandhill larry (Dec 8, 2016)

bict said:


> Lst photos.
> View attachment 3847755 View attachment 3847757 View attachment 3847758 View attachment 3847760


LOB. {lean over baby}


----------



## sandhill larry (Dec 8, 2016)

These Peach sprouts think it's Springtime. A few more weeks of toasty bliss, then they will find out about cold, short days.


----------



## bict (Dec 8, 2016)

sandhill larry said:


> LOB. {lean over baby}


I love a good leaner  haven't seen them since then, hope they are reaching up now 

I don't think TAs is gonna get summer anytime soon


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 8, 2016)

placing your womans dirty knickers around the base of the plant feeds yeast and other organisms that are beneficial to plants early growth.For stealth one must use brown or camo coloured knickers as white ones tend to stand out with skid mark runways.


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 8, 2016)

anyone gonna give us some updates its boring today and I still got another week before I go back to work


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 8, 2016)

the stems on all 5 headbangers and the sinfully sours so far look like weak little fucks, tempted to dump them already and they just got put into cups yesterday. I'm germing some of eastcoastmo's blue shiva x blue shark to take their places should they decide to be little bitches. Not sure whats up as I dont remember the last ones I put down do that, maybe its this recycled soil causing it, BUT none of the others look like that.....


----------



## bict (Dec 8, 2016)

My lst is working a treat


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 8, 2016)

bict said:


> My lst is working a treat
> 
> View attachment 3849140


great stuff man!.....and very healthy looking as well


----------



## bict (Dec 8, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> great stuff man!.....and very healthy looking as well


I must admit they're coming along nicely


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 9, 2016)

Happy friday lads ...
Smoked on some nlxbb without a cure a very surprised it got me as stoned as it did lovely fruity smell in jar got 59 grams dry T5 veg 4 weeks then thrown outside for 8 week flower for my first ever outdoor xmas bud nice to have a couple jars of fresh bud while in the middle of the season


----------



## bobqp (Dec 9, 2016)

After one of the dryest summers we have had in 12years we had 3days of heavy rain. Won't be taking any more pics till about Xmas time. All patches are now coming along nicely although this time last year the plants were over 7footall by the stage. Had a couple of problems over the last week with wallabies and possums eating a few females.some of my cbd auto are coming along nicely. Will give whatever I get off them to a fellow worker who's going through chemo.


----------



## bobqp (Dec 9, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Happy friday lads ...
> Smoked on some nlxbb without a cure a very surprised it got me as stoned as it did lovely fruity smell in jar got 59 grams dry T5 veg 4 weeks then thrown outside for 8 week flower for my first ever outdoor xmas bud nice to have a couple jars of fresh bud while in the middle of the season
> View attachment 3849308


Congrats hope to see slot more of your jars at Xmas next year. Nice to see you found a nice indica to trial with.buds look great


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 9, 2016)

Got some measurements nothing flash
Got awesome growing weather now for 8 days out 31-39 all sunny days no wind
Sour kush 90cm high 80cm across


----------



## bict (Dec 9, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Got some measurements nothing flash
> Got awesome growing weather now for 8 days out 31-39 all sunny days no wind
> Sour kush 90cm high 80cm across
> View attachment 3849310


Looks beautiful 
Fuck your weather haha need some of that down here


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 9, 2016)

Pakistan valley very strong looking plant
70cm high


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 9, 2016)

And the black d.o.g 
I hate this plant can u actually say that lol
Got 2 to choose from replacements but obviously this late in the season if the dog comes up and replaced that plant is only gonna have a 6-8 week veg 
Plant i was able to replace with ive knocked back 
The dog is 75cm high


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 9, 2016)

bobqp said:


> Congrats hope to see slot more of your jars at Xmas next year. Nice to see you found a nice indica to trial with.buds look great


definitely going to do a few next yr thinking 3 or 4 nlxbb again and maybe mk ultra


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 9, 2016)

bobqp said:


> After one of the dryest summers we have had in 12years we had 3days of heavy rain. Won't be taking any more pics till about Xmas time. All patches are now coming along nicely although this time last year the plants were over 7footall by the stage. Had a couple of problems over the last week with wallabies and possums eating a few females.some of my cbd auto are coming along nicely. Will give whatever I get off them to a fellow worker who's going through chemo.


gd to hear your helping your mate..ive had a similar situation and helped a close friend in his last 8 months on this planet before he took his next journey


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 9, 2016)

bict said:


> Looks beautiful
> Fuck your weather haha need some of that down here


they look ok bro but im just feeling they are not as big as I would like right now but then I thought today they still got nearly 7-8 weeks veg before I normally get stretch happening


----------



## bobqp (Dec 9, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> gd to hear your helping your mate..ive had a similar situation and helped a close friend in his last 8 months on this planet before he took his next journey


Good to see other people helping the sick and unfortunate. A guy up here got raided for helping little kids get Cbd oil for there needs. Sad when people go to jail for helping children


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 9, 2016)

times are changing..slowly but surely


----------



## bobqp (Dec 9, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Pakistan valley very strong looking plant
> 70cm high
> View attachment 3849311





ruby fruit said:


> times are changing..slowly but surely


How come your not happy with the black dog?


----------



## bict (Dec 9, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> they look ok bro but im just feeling they are not as big as I would like right now but then I thought today they still got nearly 7-8 weeks veg before I normally get stretch happening


Same here


----------



## bobqp (Dec 9, 2016)

bict said:


> Same here


Your plants are looking great now. Nice and healthy sturdy looking. You should get a great harvest


----------



## bict (Dec 9, 2016)

bobqp said:


> Your plants are looking great now. Nice and healthy sturdy looking. You should get a great harvest


I just meant they should be bigger at this time of the year, I'm happy with em.


----------



## bobqp (Dec 9, 2016)

bict said:


> I just meant they should be bigger at this time of the year, I'm happy with em.


What strains is the plant in your last photo. Nice looking indica


----------



## bict (Dec 9, 2016)

bobqp said:


> What strains is the plant in your last photo. Nice looking indica


Grand master Kush bred by treemanbuds. Has preflowers so she's gonna be a yielder


----------



## bict (Dec 9, 2016)

My bad, its the alpha diseal


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 9, 2016)

bobqp said:


> How come your not happy with the black dog?


stem rub is nice and its healthy but I still feel its stuck between flowering and veg ? shes got a week to change my mind otherwise ill rip it and put a mad purps or training day in its spot for 6 week veg ....


----------



## bict (Dec 9, 2016)

Going up tomorrow early to feed before the sun hits em, ill get photos of each reg strain.


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 9, 2016)

bict said:


> Going up tomorrow early to feed before the sun hits em, ill get photos of each reg strain.


looking forward to that those seeds are special.....


----------



## bict (Dec 9, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> looking forward to that those seeds are special.....


Any other requests? Haha they all look good lst'd


----------



## Lucky Luke (Dec 9, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> stem rub is nice and its healthy but I still feel its stuck between flowering and veg ? shes got a week to change my mind otherwise ill rip it and put a mad purps or training day in its spot for 6 week veg ....


Leave the Dog and put the others in pots. 

Im still following the Dogs progress, long way to go and she may be a sprint finisher.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Dec 9, 2016)

bict said:


> Going up tomorrow early to feed before the sun hits em, ill get photos of each reg strain.


im going up to mine on Sunday mornin.


----------



## bict (Dec 9, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> im going up to mine on Sunday mornin.


I'm going tomorrow to feed so on Tuesday it covers my watering


----------



## bobqp (Dec 9, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> stem rub is nice and its healthy but I still feel its stuck between flowering and veg ? shes got a week to change my mind otherwise ill rip it and put a mad purps or training day in its spot for 6 week veg ....


Looks nice. Same have quite a few plants that don't know what stage there in. Love your other indicates plants


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 9, 2016)

bict said:


> Any other requests? Haha they all look good lst'd


Ummm..training day please 
Anything


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 9, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> Leave the Dog and put the others in pots.
> 
> Im still following the Dogs progress, long way to go and she may be a sprint finisher.


Will prob do mate .
I tend to change mind from day to day 
Reckon abuse her with some strong veg drink see if i can kick her into gear or get nuet lockout lol


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 9, 2016)

bobqp said:


> Looks nice. Same have quite a few plants that don't know what stage there in. Love your other indicates plants


Cheers bob..blessed we are that we can choose different strains


----------



## bict (Dec 9, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Ummm..training day please
> Anything


I'll get a selection


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 9, 2016)

bict said:


> I'll get a selection


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 9, 2016)

@bict dont stress on the sr71 for some reason it took way longer than 6 weeks last season to show sex ..be interesting if yours do the same


----------



## bict (Dec 9, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> @bict dont stress on the sr71 for some reason it took way longer than 6 weeks last season to show sex ..be interesting if yours do the same


I've not run the sr71, only the og, master Kush and alpha


----------



## bict (Dec 9, 2016)

Here we go, not the biggest of plants, but look a hell of a lot better than 3 weeks ago when they were yellow and fucked haha still got another 6-7 weeks of veg so should pull off something decent. Weather is meant to be between 18-23 the next 3 days mostly clear.


*Delicious seeds - Cotton Candy - *By far my best fem plant, hoping for a lot off her.

*Orange O.G - Reg - (Pre-flowered)*

*Hodgegrown - Alpha Diesel - Reg (Pre-flowered)*


*Treemanbuds - Grand Master Kush - Reg (Pre flowered)*

*
Heavyweight seeds - Dream Machine - *In my opinion, my best looking plant  dem_leaves.


*DNA Seeds - Training Day - *For rubes.


*T.H Seeds - Ultra sour kush - *Hoping for a lot off this bitch too 


Not a photo of all the plants because fuck taking and uploading 17 photos haha.

@ruby fruit @Vnsmkr @Lucky Luke @treemansbuds @bobqp


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 9, 2016)

great update !! im putting my money on gmk to still be your biggest yielder  they look good mate...big 6 weeks coming up now...


----------



## bobqp (Dec 9, 2016)

bict said:


> Here we go, not the biggest of plants, but look a hell of a lot better than 3 weeks ago when they were yellow and fucked haha still got another 6-7 weeks of veg so should pull off something decent. Weather is meant to be between 18-23 the next 3 days mostly clear.
> 
> 
> *Delicious seeds - Cotton Candy - *By far my best fem plant, hoping for a lot off her.
> ...


All plants are looking great. You have a great selection there. My cotton candy never germinated. Can't believe there the same plants as those little yellow ones 3 weeks ago. You have a really nice selection of indicas. Shame about your low temps in the days but it should get higher. Plants seem to be thriving. Can't wait to see what they bud like


----------



## bict (Dec 9, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> great update !! im putting my money on gmk to still be your biggest yielder  they look good mate...big 6 weeks coming up now...


I'm leaning towards the cotton candy and GMK  Im hoping so haha will be a better 6 weeks if we could consistently break 20 every day without so much cloud :/. It's a completely different season from last year. In the words of my father in law (Who does not know about the growing), " we were spoilt last year"


----------



## Prince4118 (Dec 9, 2016)

just thougt id hit you guys with an update after these getting messed up in a storm and then getting tipped out of their pots by an unknown they seem to be coming back nicely


----------



## bict (Dec 9, 2016)

bobqp said:


> All plants are looking great. You have a great selection there. My cotton candy never germinated. Can't believe there the same plants as those little yellow ones 3 weeks ago. You have a really nice selection of indicas. Shame about your low temps in the days but it should get higher. Plants seem to be thriving. Can't wait to see what they bud like


The cotton candy Rubes said was a 2 year old seed and its going off ! haha. It's a complete switch from last seasons, I only ran Sativas. 

Can't believe it either tbh, they just needed to be babied.
It's Tasmania man, what can you do  The weather is shite compared to yours and Rubes climate.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Dec 9, 2016)

Nice Bict, They thriving!

Prince, yours have come back well.


----------



## bobqp (Dec 9, 2016)

Prince4118 said:


> just thougt id hit you guys with an update after these getting messed up in a storm and then getting tipped out of their pots by an unknown they seem to be coming back nicelyView attachment 3849702


Nice plants. Starting to come along nicely


----------



## bobqp (Dec 9, 2016)

Gave another one of my patches a cage upgrade. Have 7 females in it should be overflowing by harvest last pic is of other patch starting to fill out its new cage nicely


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 9, 2016)

Looking good bict. Just looking from our view I would say the GMK and AD are the top plants. You mean preflowered = sexxed? as I dont see any flowers per se?


----------



## bict (Dec 9, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Looking good bict. Just looking from our view I would say the GMK and AD are the top plants. You mean preflowered = sexxed? as I dont see any flowers per se?


Indeed I do, 3 of the regs have little white hairs.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Dec 9, 2016)

bobqp said:


> Gave another one of my patches a cage upgrade. Have 7 females in it should be overflowing by harvest last pic is of other patch starting to fill out its new cage nicelyView attachment 3849822 View attachment 3849825 View attachment 3849826


The look like they will be a decent size!


----------



## bobqp (Dec 9, 2016)

bobqp said:


> Nice plants. Starting to come along nicely





Lucky Luke said:


> The look like they will be a decent size!


The sativa dominated ones should reach between 6 and 8 foot tall if I have another 6weeks veg. Fingers crossed anyways


----------



## Lucky Luke (Dec 9, 2016)

Here ya go VN, I know u love ur Roo vids


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 9, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> Here ya go VN, I know u love ur Roo vids


Cunts got some serious claws eh. Motherfucker trying to get in the house eh. Reckon it was seeing its own reflection in the glass or it was just ready to kick some ass?


----------



## bict (Dec 10, 2016)

Oh, I missed a photo.

Here's delicious seeds - delicious candy

 

Not going as well as the others, though I'm hopeful. Looking forward to this strain.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 10, 2016)

bict said:


> Oh, I missed a photo.
> 
> Here's delicious seeds - delicious candy
> 
> ...


still some time to go yet, looks healthy as fuck anyway


----------



## bict (Dec 10, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> still some time to go yet, looks healthy as fuck anyway


Indeed bruv. Gave em all a feed this morning and we've got sunny weather predicted so they should boost along


----------



## bobqp (Dec 10, 2016)




----------



## bict (Dec 10, 2016)

bobqp said:


> View attachment 3850085


Solid weather. We'll compare  

 

Tuesday is the first over 21 we've had so far


----------



## bobqp (Dec 10, 2016)

bict said:


> Solid weather. We'll compare
> 
> View attachment 3850087
> 
> Tuesday is the first over 21 we've had so far


Proberly best that your growing indicas this year because they love cool weather and can grow great in lowish warm weather. Makes me want to grow more purish indicas again next year. Your patch is going to look awesome at seasons end.


----------



## bict (Dec 10, 2016)

bobqp said:


> Proberly best that your growing indicas this year because they love cool weather and can grow great in lowish warm weather. Makes me want to grow more purish indicas again next year. Your patch is going to look awesome at seasons end.


Ty man, as will yours.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 10, 2016)

You win the bush war lol


----------



## bict (Dec 10, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> You win the bush war lol


Just what we do in Tasmania bruv


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Dec 10, 2016)

Those plants look primed ready to really take off !!!!!! Nice work with them , Love this part of the season shits about to go boom haha .


----------



## bict (Dec 10, 2016)

OzCocoLoco said:


> Those plants look primed ready to really take off !!!!!! Nice work with them , Love this part of the season shits about to go boom haha .


That's the plan man


----------



## Prince4118 (Dec 10, 2016)

what time does everyone expect flowering, iv heard qld is march/april


----------



## bobqp (Dec 10, 2016)

Prince4118 said:


> what time does everyone expect flowering, iv heard qld is march/april


Flowering should start in nsw Bout end of January sometimes I've had strains start flowering at beginning of January. I'd say you have 6 to 8 weeks before flowering. You will need alot bigger pots as well


----------



## Prince4118 (Dec 10, 2016)

bobqp said:


> Flowering should start in nsw Bout end of January sometimes I've had strains start flowering at beginning of January. I'd say you have 6 to 8 weeks before flowering. You will need alot bigger pots as well


they are going to the ground


----------



## Lucky Luke (Dec 10, 2016)

Got out to my patch this morning. Just the 4 plants there. First two pics is of the same plant, rest are single shots. One plant is a little lighter green than the others with more delicate leaf structure is lagging behind a bit. It is a bit rockier soil under it to.


----------



## bict (Dec 10, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> Got out to my patch this morning. Just the 4 plants there. First two pics is ofView attachment 3850498 the same plant, rest are single shots. One plant is a little lighter green than the others with more delicate leaf structure is lagging behind a bit. It is a bit rockier soil under it to.
> View attachment 3850499
> 
> View attachment 3850500
> ...


Looks great  that first plant looks great.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Dec 10, 2016)

bict said:


> Looks great  that first plant looks great.


yea, its powering along, lets hope its a girl!. The second plant is the one that got dragged under the cage and gang rapped. Its bounced back well. The 3rd plant had the cage lying accros it when i got there this mornin, wallabie must of smashed into the cage and was the one that got sluged as a seedling. Will put a 2nd plastic cage around it next visit


----------



## bobqp (Dec 10, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> yea, its powering along, lets hope its a girl!. The second plant is the one that got dragged under the cage and gang rapped. Its bounced back well. The 3rd plant had the cage lying accros it when i got there this mornin, wallabie must of smashed into the cage and was the one that got sluged as a seedling. Will put a 2nd plastic cage around it next visit


Plants are looking great. Hopefully the wallabies leave your plants Alone


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 10, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> yea, its powering along, lets hope its a girl!. The second plant is the one that got dragged under the cage and gang rapped. Its bounced back well. The 3rd plant had the cage lying accros it when i got there this mornin, wallabie must of smashed into the cage and was the one that got sluged as a seedling. Will put a 2nd plastic cage around it next visit


Damn brother the wildlife are giving them hell eh


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 10, 2016)

Morning all...went mia yest had a huge day/nite with 3 mates my missus and her friend
Between the five of us we cleaned up near on an oz and 4 cartons of beer one bottle whiskey
Great to wake up and see everyones updates ..
Prince the come back well
Bob yer plants looking healthy
Luke that first one looks like shes growing into a female looking gd man
Bict ive learnt so much bout your weather man now u got me looking at the tassy weather in the news each nite lol
Had a pleasent surprise looking at my girls this morning when watering...the dog got bushier since its first real feed 3 days ago pics to come.....


----------



## Lucky Luke (Dec 10, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Damn brother the wildlife are giving them hell eh


little fkrs.


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 10, 2016)

Black d.o.g taking a turn for the better after its feed 3 days ago got bushy over night


----------



## Lucky Luke (Dec 10, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Black d.o.g taking a turn for the better after its feed 3 days ago got bushy over night
> View attachment 3850608


awesome!


----------



## bobqp (Dec 10, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Black d.o.g taking a turn for the better after its feed 3 days ago got bushy over night
> View attachment 3850608


So many growing tips.


----------



## bict (Dec 10, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Black d.o.g taking a turn for the better after its feed 3 days ago got bushy over night
> View attachment 3850608


Looks great rubes, real great. Putting me to shame


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Dec 10, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Morning all...went mia yest had a huge day/nite with 3 mates my missus and her friend
> Between the five of us we cleaned up near on an oz and 4 cartons of beer one bottle whiskey
> Great to wake up and see everyones updates ..
> Prince the come back well
> ...


So you decided to keep the dog by the sound of it ? Hope it turns into a monster for you


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Dec 10, 2016)




----------



## OzCocoLoco (Dec 10, 2016)

Couple of pics top-LAPK
middle-Tangie
bottom-Blue Dream
Going into 100 litre geo pots next week


----------



## Lucky Luke (Dec 10, 2016)

OzCocoLoco said:


> Couple of pics top-LAPK
> middle-Tangie
> bottom-Blue Dream
> Going into 100 litre geo pots next week


Very bushy!


----------



## bict (Dec 10, 2016)

Fuck.. Haha. Your all putting me to shame !


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 11, 2016)

OzCocoLoco said:


> View attachment 3850692 View attachment 3850694 View attachment 3850701


Very nice !! Blue dream is gonna be a monster for you and ive always wanted to smoke tangie.
Yeah decided to keep the dog..the training day i popped is now at another home but ive kept the mad purps hoping its a male to collect some pollen down the track


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 11, 2016)

bict said:


> Fuck.. Haha. Your all putting me to shame !


No shame with the weather you got bro...


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Dec 11, 2016)

bict said:


> Fuck.. Haha. Your all putting me to shame !


No way mate lol I'd like to see your patch getting our weather it'd be huge


----------



## bict (Dec 11, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> No shame with the weather you got bro...


Lukes going real well with his bushy monster, same weather as me. I just made little mistakes. Eg topping to early, not cooking my soil, leaving them to starve when I should of fed em instead of waiting for the soil to kick in.

More than 6-7 hours of sun would help to boost em  8am -2:30ish


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Dec 11, 2016)

I've been using fulvic this year foliar twice a week and with every water it seems to be doing the trick I'm hooked on the stuff bought a 20 litre drum of it haha


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Dec 11, 2016)

bict said:


> Lukes going real well with his bushy monster, same weather as me. I just made little mistakes. Eg topping to early, not cooking my soil, leaving them to starve when I should of fed em instead of waiting for the soil to kick in.
> 
> More than 6-7 hours of sun would help to boost em  8am -2:30ish


Just think how tough they will be now after all that tough love


----------



## bict (Dec 11, 2016)

OzCocoLoco said:


> Just think how tough they will be now after all that tough love


Exactly  hoping they make up for lost time and that the roots have grown a shit tonne even though the top didn't


----------



## Lucky Luke (Dec 11, 2016)

Bict..i topped early early (always do) just above second node for 4 main. I only have one plant in advance of yours. I did cook my soil but thats an experience thing.
Long way to go mate. Its the last 4 weeks that count. 

Your doin awesome. Stop doubting yourself ull do something silly, Your grows goin well. Wish i had ur strains and plant count goin so well on private property to.


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Dec 11, 2016)

Look at the bright side you don't have to transplant 15 plants from 40 litre pots into 100's either haha


----------



## bict (Dec 11, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> Bict..i topped early early (always do) just above second node for 4 main. I only have one plant in advance of yours. I did cook my soil but thats an experience thing.
> Long way to go mate. Its the last 4 weeks that count.
> 
> Your doin awesome. Stop doubting yourself ull do something silly, Your grows goin well. Wish i had ur strains and plant count goin so well on private property to.


It must of just been the soil then. I'm not worried  just know they should be bigger at this point but shit happens. I'm learning  

It is a luxury indeed, will be great when I hone in everything.


----------



## bict (Dec 11, 2016)

H


OzCocoLoco said:


> Look at the bright side you don't have to transplant 15 plants from 40 litre pots into 100's either haha


Haha, unlucky


----------



## Lucky Luke (Dec 11, 2016)

it aint a competition. i hope everyone of us does well this year. A fkd season is a year down the drain.


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Dec 11, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> it aint a competition. i hope everyone of us does well this year. A fkd season is a year down the drain.


Couldn't agree more


----------



## bict (Dec 11, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> it aint a competition. i hope everyone of us does well this year. A fkd season is a year down the drain.


Indeed it's not. As do I  lets do it.


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 11, 2016)

@bict if u get the chance to add a sour kush to ur season next yr id recommend its smell is out of this world ..only other plant ive had to give iff a smell like that all around the yard is my first wonder woman


----------



## bict (Dec 11, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> @bict if u get the chance to add a sour kush to ur season next yr id recommend its smell is out of this world ..only other plant ive had to give iff a smell like that all around the yard is my first wonder woman
> View attachment 3850734


She's stunning man, a lovely lady


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 11, 2016)

Pakistan valley is an awesome dark green compared to the other 2


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 11, 2016)

bict said:


> She's stunning man, a lovely lady


Shes getting there bro..sure its going to be gd fruit at the end quality wise touchwood


----------



## bict (Dec 11, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Pakistan valley is an awesome dark green compared to the other 2
> View attachment 3850735


Mine is the exact same, a slower grower than the rest by far. Love the colour though.


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Dec 11, 2016)

That sour kush looks like it could be a really special plant


----------



## bobqp (Dec 11, 2016)

OzCocoLoco said:


> View attachment 3850692 View attachment 3850694 View attachment 3850701


Blue dream looks great. I have a blue dream mother plant. Free seed from attitude seed bank. Is the tangie from reserva privada.? All plants look so healthy.


----------



## bict (Dec 11, 2016)

Thinking I'm gonna run a few serious seeds next season. White Russian in particular.


----------



## bobqp (Dec 11, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Pakistan valley is an awesome dark green compared to the other 2
> View attachment 3850735


Now that's a really beautiful indica


----------



## bobqp (Dec 11, 2016)

bict said:


> Thinking I'm gonna run a few serious seeds next season. White Russian in particular.


I have a few serious seeds growing a cross of serious 6 female and cheese male. Mother plant smelled really great. Seems to have good genetics in it.


----------



## bict (Dec 11, 2016)

bobqp said:


> I have a few serious seeds growing a cross of serious 6 female and cheese male. Mother plant smelled really great. Seems to have good genetics in it.


That's another one I have my eye on, serious 6


----------



## bobqp (Dec 11, 2016)

bict said:


> That's another one I have my eye on, serious 6


I got mine with a pick and mix from attitude. I have pics on here somewhere of the 2


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Dec 11, 2016)

bobqp said:


> Blue dream looks great. I have a blue dream mother plant. Free seed from attitude seed bank. Is the tangie from reserva privada.? All plants look so healthy.


Yeah tangie is from them I've had Crocketts one before they seem pretty similar so far
Blue Dream is from Blimburn seeds never grown any of there gear but this one is going OK, is yours from hso?


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 11, 2016)

OzCocoLoco said:


> That sour kush looks like it could be a really special plant


When i was right up against it yest looking for any bugs n shit it smelt like i was in a hydro room straight up
Im glad i done a bit of research on it and chose that one for my biggest hole


----------



## bict (Dec 11, 2016)

Just went up and gave the plants their first big water, 9 litres opposed to the 4 I was giving em. I did this as they're getting bigger and im leaving em for 4 days. They have grown since i last saw em and its starting to smell fucking beautiful up there haha.


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Dec 11, 2016)

Hopefully you'll be in for a nice surprise when you see them again


----------



## bict (Dec 11, 2016)

OzCocoLoco said:


> Hopefully you'll be in for a nice surprise when you see them again


I reckon i may


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 11, 2016)

Deep water now bro...i learnt two yrs ago just giving the girls a 9 litre water (u must have a watering container like mine) just didnt cut it once they get to about a metre tall
Im lucky i hooked up a hose to my rainwater tank and now the sour kush is getting fat i leave the hose on it to give a deep water.
Reckon it got bout 40 litres last nite before this heatwave we have today and the next 2 days 38-40 temps.
I know u dont have that luxury and prob dont need to with your cooler weather but you may have to double that amount on your regs if they get big
My yard fucken stinks in this sticky heat all due to one plant !


----------



## bict (Dec 11, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Deep water now bro...i learnt two yrs ago just giving the girls a 9 litre water (u must have a watering container like mine) just didnt cut it once they get to about a metre tall
> Im lucky i hooked up a hose to my rainwater tank and now the sour kush is getting fat i leave the hose on it to give a deep water.
> Reckon it got bout 40 litres last nite before this heatwave we have today and the next 2 days 38-40 temps.
> I know u dont have that luxury and prob dont need to with your cooler weather but you may have to double that amount on your regs if they get big
> My yard fucken stinks in this sticky heat all due to one plant !


The most I can get up there is 15 litres if I go buy some 15l watering cans. Otherwise 9 litres every 2-3 days is all I can do. I'm breaking a top of 19 today and they still smell


----------



## bict (Dec 11, 2016)

I have two 20l canisters, but they're fucking heavy to haul up for 17 plants.


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 11, 2016)

bict said:


> The most I can get up there is 15 litres if I go buy some 15l watering cans. Otherwise 9 litres every 2-3 days is all I can do. I'm breaking a top of 19 today and they still smell


I wonder with the rain you get now and then maybe you could make a tarp up to catch rain straight into a drum....maybe something to help u out next yr 
I just know that when you do have high temps (do u get any weeks where maybe 32 plus 5 or more days in a row) a deep water sees explosive growth for 3 days after as the plants roots go all out to get every bit of water available..this is just my situation though im lucky i have 2000l water available at all times


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 11, 2016)

bict said:


> The most I can get up there is 15 litres if I go buy some 15l watering cans. Otherwise 9 litres every 2-3 days is all I can do. I'm breaking a top of 19 today and they still smell


The smell is awesome when they not even flowering ay


----------



## Lucky Luke (Dec 11, 2016)

bict said:


> I have two 20l canisters, but they're fucking heavy to haul up for 17 plants.


On bin night steal a few 240L bins (when there empty!) or buy a few from bunnings.. buy a few tarps and rig up a few catchments whilst we still have some rain coming. May not supply all ur water but if u can pack in what u can and then use these you should be good. You can also buy the 1000L plastic ones (thye have the metal cage around em) second hand for $100 bucks everywhere. I dont know what your acces is like but if u can get a ute up there they would be the go.

We are not ment to have to dry a summer (unlike the last few years) so that should help us. Dont over water em in the next month. You want those roots to try to get deep. Its common Gorrila mistake to over water and then we get dry weather and to many plants that we cannot water and they stress due to not having too work the root structure early. 

https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/564x/c4/bb/61/c4bb618091a1614708a1de4a78bfc264.jpg


----------



## bobqp (Dec 11, 2016)

OzCocoLoco said:


> Yeah tangie is from them I've had Crocketts one before they seem pretty similar so far
> Blue Dream is from Blimburn seeds never grown any of there gear but this one is going OK, is yours from hso?


Yeh mines from hso. My first Tangier grew really twisted leaves. My other 2 are coming out of half flowering. Mine smells like sherbet lollies. Have a small wild Thailand growing next to it smells really nice as well.


----------



## bict (Dec 11, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> I wonder with the rain you get now and then maybe you could make a tarp up to catch rain straight into a drum....maybe something to help u out next yr
> I just know that when you do have high temps (do u get any weeks where maybe 32 plus 5 or more days in a row) a deep water sees explosive growth for 3 days after as the plants roots go all out to get every bit of water available..this is just my situation though im lucky i have 2000l water available at all times


Never get those temps haha


----------



## bict (Dec 11, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> On bin night steal a few 240L bins (when there empty!) or buy a few from bunnings.. buy a few tarps and rig up a few catchments whilst we still have some rain coming. May not supply all ur water but if u can pack in what u can and then use these you should be good. You can also buy the 1000L plastic ones (thye have the metal cage around em) second hand for $100 bucks everywhere. I dont know what your acces is like but if u can get a ute up there they would be the go.
> 
> We are not ment to have to dry a summer (unlike the last few years) so that should help us. Dont over water em in the next month. You want those roots to try to get deep. Its common Gorrila mistake to over water and then we get dry weather and to many plants that we cannot water and they stress due to not having too work the root structure early.
> 
> https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/564x/c4/bb/61/c4bb618091a1614708a1de4a78bfc264.jpg


I've got a creek like 15 metres away so that's how I water normally, its just die a hill so its a pain in the ass to go up and down.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Dec 11, 2016)

bict said:


> I've got a creek like 15 metres away so that's how I water normally, its just die a hill so its a pain in the ass to go up and down.


easy cheap solution. Mitre 10 Have a drill powered pump





Take a spare battery for ur battery powerd drill as they do drain em fast. (i use one to help empty my fish tank)

Or spend the cash and get a proper 12v operated pump and power with a car/m/bike battery.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Dec 11, 2016)

bict said:


> Never get those temps haha


damn..i get the odd 40 day..no wonder i dont live in the hole that is launy!


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Dec 11, 2016)

bobqp said:


> Yeh mines from hso. My first Tangier grew really twisted leaves. My other 2 are coming out of half flowering. Mine smells like sherbet lollies. Have a small wild Thailand growing next to it smells really nice as well.


I had a really twisted one aswell. Didn't get any wired ones out of the dozen Crocketts tangies though


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 12, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> On bin night steal a few 240L bins (when there empty!) or buy a few from bunnings.. buy a few tarps and rig up a few catchments whilst we still have some rain coming. May not supply all ur water but if u can pack in what u can and then use these you should be good. You can also buy the 1000L plastic ones (thye have the metal cage around em) second hand for $100 bucks everywhere. I dont know what your acces is like but if u can get a ute up there they would be the go.
> 
> We are not ment to have to dry a summer (unlike the last few years) so that should help us. Dont over water em in the next month. You want those roots to try to get deep. Its common Gorrila mistake to over water and then we get dry weather and to many plants that we cannot water and they stress due to not having too work the root structure early.
> 
> https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/564x/c4/bb/61/c4bb618091a1614708a1de4a78bfc264.jpg


Great advice..even a car battery can help u out with one small solar panel by the creek...u do get sun  lol


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 12, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Great advice..even a car battery can help u out with one small solar panel by the creek...u do get sun  lol


I have one of those 1000l bulkas luke..use it as backup for when the rainwater tank empties...they are both full now


----------



## bict (Dec 12, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> damn..i get the odd 40 day..no wonder i dont live in the hole that is launy!


My plots not in Launny  its near you in the north west  launny gets hotter. I watched weather all last season and the highest I saw was 29-31. We get stable 24-26 in jan.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Dec 12, 2016)

bict said:


> My plots not in Launny  its near you in the north west  launny gets hotter. I watched weather all last season and the highest I saw was 29-31. We get stable 24-26 in jan.
> 
> Last years weather I still have on my phone for some reason
> 
> View attachment 3851346


Im in the mountains a bit. Get 40s. Dev temp is measured at the airport.(right on bass straight) My temp is hotter in summer and colder in winter than whats on da weather stuff.


----------



## bict (Dec 12, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> Im in the mountains a bit. Get 40s. Dev temp is measured at the airport.(right on bass straight) My temp is hotter in summer and colder in winter than whats on da weather stuff.


Fair enough, I'm in the hills a little so fuck knows my exact temp.


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 12, 2016)

Hills have eyes


----------



## Lucky Luke (Dec 12, 2016)

bict said:


> Fair enough, I'm in the hills a little so fuck knows my exact temp.


Buy a temp gauge u tight ass!


----------



## bict (Dec 12, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Hills have eyes





Lucky Luke said:


> Buy a temp gauge u tight ass!


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 12, 2016)




----------



## bict (Dec 12, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3851364


Holy fuck rubes, how'd you get a photo of me?


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 12, 2016)

bict said:


> Holy fuck rubes, how'd you get a photo of me?


 im 
Outside bro licking your wifes knickers...


----------



## bict (Dec 12, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> im
> Outside bro licking your wifes knickers...


Wondered who the fuck that was


----------



## bobqp (Dec 12, 2016)

OzCocoLoco said:


> I had a really twisted one aswell. Didn't get any wired ones out of the dozen Crocketts tangies though


yeh I've read up on Crockett's tangie seems to be more potent as well. Still like growing the freebie seeds. Out of all the freebie seeds I've grown. Dutch kush was the best for me.


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 12, 2016)

bobqp said:


> yeh I've read up on Crockett's tangie seems to be more potent as well. Still like growing the freebie seeds. Out of all the freebie seeds I've grown. Dutch kush was the best for me.


Ive done a few free seeds so far...strawberry blue,bubblegum and now pakistan valley.
The sour kush is also a free seed that i got when i purchased a pack of training day seeds.


----------



## bobqp (Dec 12, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Ive done a few free seeds so far...strawberry blue,bubblegum and now pakistan valley.
> The sour kush is also a free seed that i got when i purchased a pack of training day seeds.


I've had alot of good luck with free seeds. I have 2 small bubblegum as well. They were free seeds from attitude. Don't know much about them apart from I'm pretty sure they were g13 freebies. Mine are little indicas about 16 inches high will seed most of my free females this year such as c99 .pineapple express 1 and 2 bubblegum` blue og .wild Thailand .sour lemon og. Green crack. Royal purple lush and tangie. Have a really nice strain called black gum free female seeds from pukkabudz. It's a black Domina X bubblegum. Very nice looking plant thinking of making her a seed mother. Will watch your progress with your strains to seed if I might buy them next season


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Dec 12, 2016)

The freebies are great kinda like a lucky dip haha,I popped all my singles and freebies this year about 40 of them got a few nice ones like the black dog,sage n sour,blue dream,lapk,tangle but the real surprise was the mozzarella by g13 labs I think and my mates and their dads were over the moon when I took them all the leftovers I couldn't run


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Dec 12, 2016)

Mozzarella and a black dog in the back ground


----------



## bobqp (Dec 12, 2016)

OzCocoLoco said:


> Mozzarella and a black dog in the back groundView attachment 3851380


 beautiful plants. Seems that's about the average size plants everyone has this year. Nice good colour. Mine are not the healthiest looking plants haha. Will still end up with a good harvest. My mate is looking after my og18 .thc bomb. Holy grail kush and cheisel females because he wants to do a few clones outdoors at the end of January. Thought it would be easier to do that then loose the mother plants to rippers. What size pots are your plants in?


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Dec 12, 2016)

bobqp said:


> beautiful plants. Seems that's about the average size plants everyone has this year. Nice good colour. Mine are not the healthiest looking plants haha. Will still end up with a good harvest. My mate is looking after my og18 .thc bomb. Holy grail kush and cheisel females because he wants to do a few clones outdoors at the end of January. Thought it would be easier to do that then loose the mother plants to rippers. What size pots are your plants in?


They are in 40 litre at the moment going into 100 litre fabric bags over the next few days. It's always good to have someone keep back up mothers I lost a indoor grow earlier in the year that had about 8 really nice strains was crushed to loose that grow


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 12, 2016)

bobqp said:


> I've had alot of good luck with free seeds. I have 2 small bubblegum as well. They were free seeds from attitude. Don't know much about them apart from I'm pretty sure they were g13 freebies. Mine are little indicas about 16 inches high will seed most of my free females this year such as c99 .pineapple express 1 and 2 bubblegum` blue og .wild Thailand .sour lemon og. Green crack. Royal purple lush and tangie. Have a really nice strain called black gum free female seeds from pukkabudz. It's a black Domina X bubblegum. Very nice looking plant thinking of making her a seed mother. Will watch your progress with your strains to seed if I might buy them next season


The bubblegum is used a lot for breeding purposes for sure


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 12, 2016)

OzCocoLoco said:


> They are in 40 litre at the moment going into 100 litre fabric bags over the next few days. It's always good to have someone keep back up mothers I lost a indoor grow earlier in the year that had about 8 really nice strains was crushed to loose that grow


Those girls are gonna boom in the 100s..looking really good now


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 12, 2016)

Im thinking bout using my scrog net to scrog the black dog then when its grown through that and looking good ill put another net on so its scrogged twice ..something to do


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Dec 12, 2016)

double decker scrog lol sounds interesting,I've got plastic mesh cut to wrap around the 100's then pull all the tops through the gaps sort of like a 360 degree scrog haha, I'd like to try a v scrog outdoors would be a good experiment


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 12, 2016)

OzCocoLoco said:


> double decker scrog lol sounds interesting,I've got plastic mesh cut to wrap around the 100's then pull all the tops through the gaps sort of like a 360 degree scrog haha, I'd like to try a v scrog outdoors would be a good experiment


That works wicked the way your describing ive done similar with a cage around and a net over the top.
Just thought cos i was that close to trashing the dog id experiment a bit with it
Will chuck a net on tomorrow weave a few branches then put a second net over mid january try to time it with stretch
Dunno how it for only a small plant
Stay tuned for a fuck up lol


----------



## Lucky Luke (Dec 12, 2016)

Trailer cage net may work ok. Can get them in black as well.


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 12, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> Trailer cage net may work ok. Can get them in black as well.


Thats what i use bro...and the black ones
Just gotta be careful when it rains they tend to mark the stem etc ill find a.pic from last year later


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Dec 12, 2016)

I think it will work well with the dog it seems to have enough stretch so it should scrog alright


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 12, 2016)

OzCocoLoco said:


> I think it will work well with the dog it seems to have enough stretch so it should scrog alright


Hope so mate will be doing it later when cooler shes 34 already gonna get to 40
Just gave the girls a huge drink the sour kush got at least a 50 litre water..the leaves on it are surprising the fuck outta me and i revkon shes gonna double in height yet its grown 10cm in 5 days seriously


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Dec 12, 2016)

Fuck that's a nice looking leaf !!!


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 12, 2016)

OzCocoLoco said:


> Fuck that's a nice looking leaf !!!


I wanted indica doms man and got them in the sour and pakistan...i still feel like pissing on the dog lol
Ive never had the privilege of having a plant with leaves as big as like that for sure


----------



## bict (Dec 12, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Hope so mate will be doing it later when cooler shes 34 already gonna get to 40
> Just gave the girls a huge drink the sour kush got at least a 50 litre water..the leaves on it are surprising the fuck outta me and i revkon shes gonna double in height yet its grown 10cm in 5 days seriously
> View attachment 3851848


You topped that beast?


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 12, 2016)

bict said:


> You topped that beast?


Yeah mate i did..topped bout 4 nodes high then since then prob topped another 5 branches and the original one again 
Gonna top her as much as i can until bout jan 10


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 12, 2016)

Prob not worth topping the valley to much she dont grow to big that strain.
I have topped it twice tho on the main branches


----------



## bict (Dec 12, 2016)

S


ruby fruit said:


> Prob not worth topping the valley to much she dont grow to big that strain.
> I have topped it twice tho on the main branches


She's a slower fucker indeed. Really happy with delicious seeds, thinking bout buying them next season.


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 12, 2016)

bict said:


> S
> She's a slower fucker indeed. Really happy with delicious seeds, thinking bout buying them next season.


Cool


----------



## Lucky Luke (Dec 12, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Hope so mate will be doing it later when cooler shes 34 already gonna get to 40
> Just gave the girls a huge drink the sour kush got at least a 50 litre water..the leaves on it are surprising the fuck outta me and i revkon shes gonna double in height yet its grown 10cm in 5 days seriously
> View attachment 3851848


You could hide from the missus behind that leaf..its massive


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 12, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> You could hide from the missus behind that leaf..its massive


It would only hide my dick im a xxxl 
I hope the size of the leaves equates to nice buds


----------



## Lucky Luke (Dec 12, 2016)

xxxlittle?


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 12, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> xxxlittle?


Xxxl shirt ya nutter lol
Might have to get the missus to get her tits out if the sour hits six ft..photo session with tits n weed


----------



## bict (Dec 12, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Xxxl shirt ya nutter lol
> Might have to get the missus to get her tits out if the sour hits six ft..photo session with tits n weed


Noice haha


----------



## bict (Dec 12, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> It would only hide my dick im a xxxl
> I hope the size of the leaves equates to nice buds


You'd think so, those fuckers are the ones growing the plant


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 12, 2016)

bict said:


> You'd think so, those fuckers are the ones growing the plant


Fuck man ur learning...you will be a master grower for your shitty climate in a few years 
Yoda o' tassy


----------



## Prince4118 (Dec 12, 2016)

i was gonna post an update but for some unknown reason i cant upload photos


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 12, 2016)

Prince4118 said:


> i was gonna post an update but for some unknown reason i cant upload photos


Thats happened to me before but i cant remember how i fixed it bro sorry..
@Vnsmkr is pretty knowledgeable with that shit


----------



## bict (Dec 12, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Fuck man ur learning...you will be a master grower for your shitty climate in a few years
> Yoda o' tassy


Ty pops


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 12, 2016)

bict said:


> Ty pops


Xxxl poppy


----------



## bict (Dec 12, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Fuck man ur learning...you will be a master grower for your shitty climate in a few years
> Yoda o' tassy


Shitty climate? m8, tomorrow we are hitting a top of 18. Don't fuck with tassie weather, you'll get burnt. Sunscreen that shit up. 

Today was fucking 22, nearly fucking melted when the sun got through the cloud for about 15 mins.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 12, 2016)

Not sure what the problem with pic uploads might be?


----------



## Prince4118 (Dec 12, 2016)

there we go got one to upload


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 12, 2016)

bict said:


> Shitty climate? m8, tomorrow we are hitting a top of 18. Don't fuck with tassie weather, you'll get burnt. Sunscreen that shit up.
> 
> Today was fucking 22, nearly fucking melted when the sun got through the cloud for about 15 mins.


Lol...fuck me ive had the split on 20 all day..hit a top of 40 had to put a jumper on


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 12, 2016)

Prince4118 said:


> View attachment 3852143 there we go got one to upload


Ay they look good mate for sure


----------



## bict (Dec 12, 2016)

Prince4118 said:


> View attachment 3852143 there we go got one to upload


Looking good dude. Coming along great.


----------



## bict (Dec 12, 2016)

you cunts seen this? haha. Seen it a while ago, but just saw it again so I thought I'd share.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 12, 2016)

Prince4118 said:


> View attachment 3852143 there we go got one to upload


Aye might just be pic quality set very high which takes a bit to upload, Ive gotten booted more than once in the past trying to get those uploaded


----------



## Prince4118 (Dec 13, 2016)

can anyone recomend a good fertilizer for use outdoor i only have access to whatever bunnings sell my plants have only beem given sea weed so far


----------



## bict (Dec 13, 2016)

Prince4118 said:


> can anyone recomend a good fertilizer for use outdoor i only have access to whatever bunnings sell my plants have only beem given sea weed so far


Nitrosol. Blood and bone based and is under 10 bucks for a litre.


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 13, 2016)

wat bict said and also powerfeed works really well...(red bottle veg, purple bottle flower )


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 13, 2016)

yo @bict a few days ago I measured the sour kush at just 90cm high,today shes cleared 100cm shes really starting to take of man


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 13, 2016)

Prince4118 said:


> can anyone recomend a good fertilizer for use outdoor i only have access to whatever bunnings sell my plants have only beem given sea weed so far


All of neutrog line is good eh


----------



## bict (Dec 13, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> yo @bict a few days ago I measured the sour kush at just 90cm high,today shes cleared 100cm shes really starting to take of man


When you gonna lst that bitch down? She's beautiful.


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 13, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> All of neutrog line is good eh


Yep proven...for sure


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 13, 2016)

bict said:


> When you gonna lst that bitch down? She's beautiful.


I gotta put her wire cage around it this week.
Generally i thread her through the cage as much as i can and then last yr i used car trailer nets over the top to spread the tops as much as i could..now and then theres a small bit of lst for longer branches as they start budding up because of weight


----------



## Prince4118 (Dec 13, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Yep proven...for sure


from what i can see they are all aimed at a certain plant family wjat would i go for


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 13, 2016)

Prince4118 said:


> from what i can see they are all aimed at a certain plant family wjat would i go for


seamungus and gogo juice, rocket fuel, are all good ones


----------



## Prince4118 (Dec 13, 2016)

is gogo juice all im gonna need


----------



## Prince4118 (Dec 13, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> seamungus and gogo juice, rocket fuel, are all good ones


iv heard good things bout the gogo juice never met anyone that has used it even on vegies


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 13, 2016)

I would have both gogo juice and seamungus if it were me


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 13, 2016)

Prince4118 said:


> is gogo juice all im gonna need


gogo juice is a pro biotic helps what ever is in the soil keep in a gd state and breaks stuff down etc..so say if u had gogo juice u would have rocket fuel or rooster booster pellets in your soil...just gogo juice and seamungus juice works well if you keep them 5 or 6 days apart from each other.....
for instance if you brought a back of rocket fuel pellets to mix in with your soil buy go go juice and feed weekly with that it will help break the pellets down quicker and help the soil


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 13, 2016)

Prince4118 said:


> iv heard good things bout the gogo juice never met anyone that has used it even on vegies


ive used all of neutrogs lines ..on weed AND vegies
heres my 2015 summer goodies I used....I also added seamungus in juice form later on


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 13, 2016)

Prince4118 said:


> is gogo juice all im gonna need


cheap option would be mix in rocket fuel,seamungus pellets or rooster booster pellets with a 80/20 soil mix soil/perlite then feed with gogo juice once a week.
prob cost around $100 to make enough soil and buy the gear for your four plants if u only were going to use 60 litres per plant of soil etc


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 13, 2016)

yo @bict couple old pics..see the first one im using the car trailer net lucky luke spoke about


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Dec 13, 2016)

Prince4118 said:


> can anyone recomend a good fertilizer for use outdoor i only have access to whatever bunnings sell my plants have only beem given sea weed so far


I've been using Nutri tech solutions stuff this year and I am really impressed,great range of products if you have a rural supplies shop close by check if they stock them 100% organic and Australian owned


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 13, 2016)

OzCocoLoco said:


> I've been using Nutri tech solutions stuff this year and I am really impressed,great range of products if you have a rural supplies shop close by check if they stock them 100% organic and Australian owned


sounds similar to neutrog..south aust owned and all organic


----------



## bict (Dec 13, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> yo @bict couple old pics..see the first one im using the car trailer net lucky luke spoke about View attachment 3852225


Looks like heaven


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 13, 2016)

it all depends on the soil your doing prince...if yer just banging in average soil with not much slow release stuff added or in it just smash the soil with a gd feed once a week in liquid form..u prob got 15 brands to choose from at Bunnings mate


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 13, 2016)

bict said:


> Looks like heaven


those nets work well just gotta be wary they can make yer stem change colour a bit if to wet for to long...


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Dec 13, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> gogo juice is a pro biotic helps what ever is in the soil keep in a gd state and breaks stuff down etc..so say if u had gogo juice u would have rocket fuel or rooster booster pellets in your soil...just gogo juice and seamungus juice works well if you keep them 5 or 6 days apart from each other.....
> for instance if you brought a back of rocket fuel pellets to mix in with your soil buy go go juice and feed weekly with that it will help break the pellets down quicker and help the soil


I got some of the Gogo juice after hearing about it of the guys in this thread,it looks like nice gear. Meant to thank you guys for the tip cheers


----------



## bict (Dec 13, 2016)

I was thinking about using gogo in between feeds too


----------



## bict (Dec 13, 2016)

Wasn't sure if it was worth it though


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Dec 13, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> it all depends on the soil your doing prince...if yer just banging in average soil with not much slow release stuff added or in it just smash the soil with a gd feed once a week in liquid form..u prob got 15 brands to choose from at Bunnings mate


Some stuff from Bunnings is really good quality but if you have access to a supplier I find ag companies stuff is usually a better product in comparison and most of the time cheaper aswell especially if you get larger amounts.


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 13, 2016)

OzCocoLoco said:


> Some stuff from Bunnings is really good quality but if you have access to a supplier I find ag companies stuff is usually a better product in comparison and most of the time cheaper aswell especially if you get larger amounts.


So true..and gogo juice is a bit pricey but the best plant ive grown i used it ...def helps the soil organisms


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Dec 13, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> So true..and gogo juice is a bit pricey but the best plant ive grown i used it ...def helps the soil organisms


Definitely good stuff just wish they had bigger bottles of it


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 13, 2016)

@bict we were talking bout lst before..heres a plant that was all lst back a few yrs ago before i learnt about caging plants etc...this plant was a dud in the end...4 oz of hermied seedy shit


----------



## bict (Dec 13, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> @bict we were talking bout lst before..heres a plant that was all lst back a few yrs ago before i learnt about caging plants etc...this plant was a dud in the end...4 oz of hermied seedy shit
> View attachment 3852232


Oh shit, what a bummer.


----------



## Prince4118 (Dec 13, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> it all depends on the soil your doing prince...if yer just banging in average soil with not much slow release stuff added or in it just smash the soil with a gd feed once a week in liquid form..u prob got 15 brands to choose from at Bunnings mate


are you saying just like a liquid disolvable thrive or something? i was honna add chook shit to my soil when they go in the ground


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 13, 2016)

OzCocoLoco said:


> Definitely good stuff just wish they had bigger bottles of it


I never seen these size ones last year mate..20 litre concentrate


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 13, 2016)

Prince4118 said:


> are you saying just like a liquid disolvable thrive or something? i was honna add chook shit to my soil when they go in the ground


Yeah mate assuming your chook shits not fresh out of a chooks arse you could get away with any number of liquid ferts
Powerfeed,thrive,seasol,nitrosol,charlie carp so many more


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 13, 2016)

bict said:


> Oh shit, what a bummer.


I also defoliated it lol...long before i came to riu i had my disasters like anyone else


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Dec 13, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> I never seen these size ones last year mate..20 litre concentrate


20 litres ? Ive got to track a drum down asap


----------



## bict (Dec 13, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> I also defoliated it lol...long before i came to riu i had my disasters like anyone else


Oh Jesus haha


----------



## Prince4118 (Dec 13, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Yeah mate assuming your chook shits not fresh out of a chooks arse you could get away with any number of liquid ferts
> Powerfeed,thrive,seasol,nitrosol,charlie carp so many more


probably half half fresh/pelletised


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 13, 2016)

OzCocoLoco said:


> 20 litres ? Ive got to track a drum down asap


I thought they only come in one and two litre bottles but then seen this..maybe try the neutrog website for delivery i btought stuff from there before


----------



## Lucky Luke (Dec 13, 2016)

This year im feeding once a week/ fortnight (depending when i go up to the plot) a 50/50 mix of seasol and powerfeed and adding gogo juice to that.

Seems to be working OK atm but early days.

Ruby, i saw those cargo nets in supercheap a few months ago and went , "Mmmmm that may work outside". Good to hear someone is using them with success.

Anyone bury a 3litre milk container with holes in it in their soil as a feeder?


----------



## Prince4118 (Dec 13, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> This year im feeding once or twice a week (depending when i go up to the plot) a 50/50 mix of seasol and powerfeed and adding gogo juice to that.
> 
> Seems to be working OK atm but early days.
> 
> ...


50/50 seasole/powerfeed is that half strwngth both at the same time or interchanging between feedings


----------



## Lucky Luke (Dec 13, 2016)

Prince4118 said:


> 50/50 seasole/powerfeed is that half strwngth both at the same time or interchanging between feedings


1/2 strength of each at the same time.

I edited the post u quoted to to once a week/fortnight.


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 13, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> This year im feeding once a week/ fortnight (depending when i go up to the plot) a 50/50 mix of seasol and powerfeed and adding gogo juice to that.
> 
> Seems to be working OK atm but early days.
> 
> ...


Yep i only used them last yr first time work well only negative is when wet it rubs on the stem a bit and changes colour dont know wether that would lead to mould problems or not but i never had no dramas


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 13, 2016)

Its just like us bruising. Enough rubbing and will cause infections, is why you typically dont want shit rubbing on your stems


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 13, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Its just like us bruising. Enough rubbing and will cause infections, is why you typically dont want shit rubbing on your stems


Thats why im sort of 50/50 bout it this year ..i was thinking ill use it on my dog but ill just cage with wire on my sour ..not sure yet


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 13, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Thats why im sort of 50/50 bout it this year ..i was thinking ill use it on my dog but ill just cage with wire on my sour ..not sure yet


I like the inner-outer cage options, but if using net I think the squares should be on the larger size if possible


----------



## sandhill larry (Dec 13, 2016)

Some of my younger sprouts, including the Down Under Dank. I got 5 sprouts from 6 seeds. Not sure which one didn't do.


----------



## BushHobbit (Dec 13, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Royal queen ...northern lights ?


Royal queen special kush No# 1


----------



## Lucky Luke (Dec 13, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Its just like us bruising. Enough rubbing and will cause infections, is why you typically dont want shit rubbing on your stems


I spose you could use tent poles to hold the net up. They are adjustable to....mmm


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 13, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> I spose you could use tent poles to hold the net up. They are adjustable to....mmm


Not enough branches to worry bout to all rub all the time i just kerp an eye on them.and adjust accordingly


----------



## bobqp (Dec 14, 2016)

Having the dryest season in 9 years .the natural spring I was using has finally stop flowing after 12 years. Quarter of my plants are losing leaves rapidly from the bottom upwards. Will havt to start using farmers dams. Leaves are yellowing with brown spots then falling off. Wat's the best folar feed fertilizer you know of or has worked best for you.?


----------



## Prince4118 (Dec 14, 2016)

bobqp said:


> Having the dryest season in 9 years .the natural spring I was using has finally stop flowing after 12 years. Quarter of my plants are losing leaves rapidly from the bottom upwards. Will havt to start using farmers dams. Leaves are yellowing with brown spots then falling off. Wat's the best folar feed fertilizer you know of or has worked best for you.?


iv only used seasol so far and its working pretty good keeping everything nice and green


----------



## bobqp (Dec 14, 2016)

Prince4118 said:


> iv only used seasol so far and its working pretty good keeping everything nice and green


What dosage such as quarter strength?


----------



## bict (Dec 14, 2016)

bobqp said:


> What dosage such as quarter strength?


Would be 30ml. 90ml is a full from what I remember. Another reason I use nitrosol, full dose is 40ml.


----------



## bobqp (Dec 14, 2016)

bict said:


> Would be 30ml. 90ml is a full from what I remember. Another reason I use nitrosol, full dose is 40ml.


I'll think I'll give them a trial run on one outdoor plant each and see what the results are in 2weeks. Cherts


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Dec 14, 2016)

bobqp said:


> Having the dryest season in 9 years .the natural spring I was using has finally stop flowing after 12 years. Quarter of my plants are losing leaves rapidly from the bottom upwards. Will havt to start using farmers dams. Leaves are yellowing with brown spots then falling off. Wat's the best folar feed fertilizer you know of or has worked best for you.?


Maxicrop is a very good foliar fert I've found it more effective than seasol but if possible you should try adding some fulvic acid to either of them when you spray. I add neem oil,maxicrop,NTS fast fulvic and NTS liquid fish and aloe water as a foliar every 5 days or so


----------



## Prince4118 (Dec 14, 2016)

bobqp said:


> What dosage such as quarter strength?


whatever the bottle says i think its 35 ml per 9l i just just a watering can and soan everything leaves and soil


----------



## Prince4118 (Dec 14, 2016)

im actually using a chap version of seaweed solution at the moment garden basics brand my local bunnings had it on clearance for $3 for a 750ml bottle


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 14, 2016)

bobqp said:


> Having the dryest season in 9 years .the natural spring I was using has finally stop flowing after 12 years. Quarter of my plants are losing leaves rapidly from the bottom upwards. Will havt to start using farmers dams. Leaves are yellowing with brown spots then falling off. Wat's the best folar feed fertilizer you know of or has worked best for you.?


Im not even gonna try and advise on my behalf ive never foliar fed ever


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 14, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Im not even gonna try and advise on my behalf ive never foliar fed ever


Only thing I foliar is aloe, cut the meat out of about an inch of leaf, toss in blender with enough water to fill your spray bottle and blend the fuck out of it, then spray, at dawn or dusk, make sure you get the underside of leaves.


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 14, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Only thing I foliar is aloe, cut the meat out of about an inch of leaf, toss in blender with enough water to fill your spray bottle and blend the fuck out of it, then spray, at dawn or dusk, make sure you get the underside of leaves.


Heard u guys talk bout that before ...whats the main benefit insects or just general health ?


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Dec 14, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Only thing I foliar is aloe, cut the meat out of about an inch of leaf, toss in blender with enough water to fill your spray bottle and blend the fuck out of it, then spray, at dawn or dusk, make sure you get the underside of leaves.


Might give that a go, you ever tried making a fermented aloe extract ?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 14, 2016)

OzCocoLoco said:


> Might give that a go, you ever tried making a fermented aloe extract ?


nah Im one of those guys which likes to kiss (keep it simple stupid). I was into making teas a few years ago, but if you have a good soil mix you dont need all that shit. Really if you have a good compost, and good earthworm castings in your mix thats all you need imo. I only feed with water, water+aloe, water+coconut water, water+us bs molasses; occasionally I toss in some blue npk+ pellets and water them in, but thats it


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Dec 14, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Heard u guys talk bout that before ...whats the main benefit insects or just general health ?


I like the neem oil as a preventive,I've got a heap of grass around my plants so have heaps of leaf eating bugs it just minimises the amount of damage they do. You can correct some deficiencies really quickly by foliar feeding and they just seem to love a good spray especially when there's been fuck all rain


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 14, 2016)

Oh I forgot neem cake meal, its in all my pots along with red lava rock, I mix it in early. Also worms are in every pot


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 14, 2016)

OzCocoLoco said:


> I like the neem oil as a preventive,I've got a heap of grass around my plants so have heaps of leaf eating bugs it just minimises the amount of damage they do. You can correct some deficiencies really quickly by foliar feeding and they just seem to love a good spray especially when there's been fuck all rain


Gotchya...including today id say they have had a gd heavy rain fall on them 4x in 6 weeks already 
Bout 8mm today over 10 hrs steady


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 14, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Oh I forgot neem cake meal, its in all my pots along with red lava rock, I mix it in early. Also worms are in every pot


Ive got neem cake pellets in my cooked soil for the first time ever this season 
Got a bit left all crumbled up was gonna sprinkle some on as a top dress at the half way mark


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Dec 14, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> nah Im one of those guys which likes to kiss (keep it simple stupid). I was into making teas a few years ago, but if you have a good soil mix you dont need all that shit. Really if you have a good compost, and good earthworm castings in your mix thats all you need imo. I only feed with water, water+aloe, water+coconut water, water+us bs molasses; occasionally I toss in some blue npk+ pellets and water them in, but thats it


coconut water is nice gear hey ,do you use it right through your grow ?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 14, 2016)

OzCocoLoco said:


> coconut water is nice gear hey ,do you use it right through your grow ?


Yeah, not often, but there no short supply of coconuts in vietnam


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 14, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Yeah, not often, but there no short supply of coconuts in vietnam


Got one on your shoulders


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Dec 14, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Ive got neem cake pellets in my cooked soil for the first time ever this season
> Got a bit left all crumbled up was gonna sprinkle some on as a top dress at the half way mark


Neem cake makes a really good top dress think it's like 4-4-2 NPK and works as a systemic pesticide


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 14, 2016)

OzCocoLoco said:


> Neem cake makes a really good top dress think it's like 4-4-2 NPK and works as a systemic pesticide


Yep i only got it for pests as i had problems with white flies last year i mixed in about 2 kilos with around 400litres of soil ..not to heavy but enough at half kilo per 100 litres 
I didnt take into account its nutritional value when making the soil so thats a bonus as well


----------



## bobqp (Dec 14, 2016)

OzCocoLoco said:


> Maxicrop is a very good foliar fert I've found it more effective than seasol but if possible you should try adding some fulvic acid to either of them when you spray. I add neem oil,maxicrop,NTS fast fulvic and NTS liquid fish and aloe water as a foliar every 5 days or so


Cheers for the info.will try a few different ones to see which works best with my strains.


----------



## bobqp (Dec 14, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Im not even gonna try and advise on my behalf ive never foliar fed ever


Same first time trying it


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Dec 14, 2016)

bobqp said:


> Cheers for the info.will try a few different ones to see which works best with my strains.


I put a little bit of washing up liquid in as a surfactant


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Dec 14, 2016)

I got a 5 litre pressure sprayer from Bunnings for $10 even had some spare o-rings,works well I use it more than my 25 litre back pack one that cost $100


----------



## bict (Dec 14, 2016)

*Update:*
Alpha diesel: 
 

Grand Master Kush:
 
Dream Machine:
 

Orange OG:
 
Training Day:
 
Cotton Candy:
 
The other Grand Master Kush:
* 
*


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 14, 2016)

OzCocoLoco said:


> I put a little bit of washing up liquid in as a surfactant


Yep like a 1/2 teaspoon or something, not much of it


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 14, 2016)

You can also use aloe as a surfactant, its better eh


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 14, 2016)

bict said:


> *Update:*
> Alpha diesel:
> View attachment 3853550
> 
> ...


the main theme of this update bro is they are ALL looking healthy the ones you have shown pics of...nows the time I reckon to keep trying to give them that liquid feed every 6-8 days if you can and they are gonna get a lot bigger now that they are settled in...I need to go have a look at mine after we had nearly 12mm dumped on them ...nothing better than a rainfull foliar feed


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 14, 2016)

that dream machine will have or should have golfball style nugs at the end of harvest


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 14, 2016)

Picture update dump after a decent rainfall the day before...
Sour kush hitting a decent height for december


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 14, 2016)

Pakistan valley impresses me with its strong sturdy look and nice smell


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 14, 2016)

And the black dog...still need to get the net on it and spread her 
Bout 1m tall


----------



## bict (Dec 14, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> the main theme of this update bro is they are ALL looking healthy the ones you have shown pics of...nows the time I reckon to keep trying to give them that liquid feed every 6-8 days if you can and they are gonna get a lot bigger now that they are settled in...I need to go have a look at mine after we had nearly 12mm dumped on them ...nothing better than a rainfull foliar feed


I'm giving em food every 6 days, water inbetween.  a nice big rain would be great atm.


----------



## treemansbuds (Dec 14, 2016)

bict said:


> *Update:*
> Alpha diesel:
> View attachment 3853550
> 
> ...


Looking good down there fellas. That Alpha Diesel is looking VERY Alpha Diesel. She'll give you the fattest buds in the garden this season.
TMB-


----------



## bict (Dec 14, 2016)

treemansbuds said:


> Looking good down there fellas. That Alpha Diesel is looking VERY Alpha Diesel. She'll give you the fattest buds in the garden this season.
> TMB-


Its my favourite plant atm  looked at a thread hodgegrown posted a pic of his alpha diesel a while back and they look hella similar. 

Hoping a lot from her. 
Thanks tmb.


----------



## bict (Dec 14, 2016)

They all look great rubes, gonna give ya some dank


----------



## treemansbuds (Dec 14, 2016)

bict said:


> Its my favourite plant atm  looked at a thread hodgegrown posted a pic of his alpha diesel a while back and they look hella similar.
> 
> Hoping a lot from her.
> Thanks tmb.


Those seeds you have are the next generation from the seeds that Hodge gave me (my breeding). Hodge was sick as a dog when he donated those seeds to me. "Up there in the closet Treeman, grab that box". In that box was "GOLD" in my eyes. Genetics few had, and he was going to share with me! Holy Crap I thought, is this really happening? He pulled out a bag of buds labeled "Alpha" and told me to grab a bud and crunch it up. Out popped about a dozen seeds when I did.....there yours he told me. Needless to say I was a happy camper! Great genetics you have there!
TMB-


----------



## bict (Dec 14, 2016)

treemansbuds said:


> Those seeds you have are the next generation from the seeds that Hodge gave me (my breeding). Hodge was sick as a dog when he donated those seeds to me. "Up there in the closet Treeman, grab that box". In that box was "GOLD" in my eyes. Genetics few had, and he was going to share with me! Holy Crap I thought, is this really happening? He pulled out a bag of buds labeled "Alpha" and told me to grab a bud and crunch it up. Out popped about a dozen seeds when I did.....there yours he told me. Needless to say I was a happy camper! Great genetics you have there!
> TMB-


Oh I have no doubts about them, they are great plants. Very glad I've had the opportunity to grow them. Hodge sounds like a good dude, sad he's still not with us.


----------



## treemansbuds (Dec 14, 2016)

bict said:


> *Update:*
> Alpha diesel:
> View attachment 3853550
> 
> ...


Damn I like watching you Aussies run my gear. Make us proud boys.....
TMB-


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 14, 2016)

treemansbuds said:


> Damn I like watching you Aussies run my gear. Make us proud boys.....
> TMB-


Well fuck...i have a mad purps as a late starter i can show of soon  
Shes in a solo cup for now and if its a male all the better id like to throw some of its pollen around at some stage 
The last of your seeds i was willing to part with are gone its now in my do not share box of seed strains


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 14, 2016)

treemansbuds said:


> Those seeds you have are the next generation from the seeds that Hodge gave me (my breeding). Hodge was sick as a dog when he donated those seeds to me. "Up there in the closet Treeman, grab that box". In that box was "GOLD" in my eyes. Genetics few had, and he was going to share with me! Holy Crap I thought, is this really happening? He pulled out a bag of buds labeled "Alpha" and told me to grab a bud and crunch it up. Out popped about a dozen seeds when I did.....there yours he told me. Needless to say I was a happy camper! Great genetics you have there!
> TMB-


U remind me of the guy everyone listens to around the fire story time


----------



## Lucky Luke (Dec 14, 2016)

Hiked into my plot this arvo and gave em a small drink with some Silica added. Never used it before but some speak highly of it.

I heard from the hydro guy that a few have been busted near me lately. Both inside growers and out.

Bict, called into Bunnings and couldnt see the bud root treatment you spoke of, any chance of a link to the product?


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 14, 2016)

@treemansbuds heres the late starter mad purps...i prob should throw her in the tent 24/7


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 14, 2016)

Blue dream i gifted a mate coming along nicely after i taught him how to top it


----------



## bict (Dec 14, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> Hiked into my plot this arvo and gave em a small drink with some Silica added. Never used it before but some speak highly of it.
> 
> I heard from the hydro guy that a few have been busted near me lately. Both inside growers and out.
> 
> Bict, called into Bunnings and couldnt see the bud root treatment you spoke of, any chance of a link to the product?


Here you go man. 
https://www.bunnings.com.au/eco-organic-750ml-ready-to-use-eco-fungicide_p2961901


----------



## Lucky Luke (Dec 14, 2016)

bict said:


> Here you go man.
> https://www.bunnings.com.au/eco-organic-750ml-ready-to-use-eco-fungicide_p2961901


Thanks man. 

So that works for bud rot to?


----------



## bict (Dec 14, 2016)

Not sure if I'm gonna use it yet. I can't find any info about it in regards to its use on cannabis.


----------



## bict (Dec 14, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> Thanks man.
> 
> So that works for bud rot to?


Yeah, anything potassium based kills and prevents budrot.


----------



## bobqp (Dec 14, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Blue dream i gifted a mate coming along nicely after i taught him how to top it
> View attachment 3853767


Looks like mine except more indica looking leaves.


----------



## bobqp (Dec 14, 2016)

Wild Thailand starting to reveg. Really unique smelling buds. Would love to get a full season grow with this strain


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 14, 2016)

bobqp said:


> Wild Thailand starting to reveg. Really unique smelling buds. Would love to get a full season grow with this strainView attachment 3853811


Yeah you need like 16 true weeks of flowering for that eh....


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 14, 2016)

bict said:


> Not sure if I'm gonna use it yet. I can't find any info about it in regards to its use on cannabis.


Should be fine with cannabis. Actually mostly none of ferts etc sold are canna specific...thats just some snake oil talk . As with anything try out low doses and see


----------



## treemansbuds (Dec 14, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> @treemansbuds heres the late starter mad purps...i prob should throw her in the tent 24/7View attachment 3853764


Very few of those seeds around, good luck.
TMB-


----------



## bict (Dec 14, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Should be fine with cannabis. Actually mostly none of ferts etc sold are canna specific...thats just some snake oil talk . As with anything try out low doses and see


I was thinking the same  tried to find the American brand serenade that people use on riu but my locals don't sell it.


----------



## bobqp (Dec 15, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Yeah you need like 16 true weeks of flowering for that eh....


I'm hoping it will grow for another month then flower. Still undecided if I will cross it with a indica or sativa. It seems to be pure sativa don't think I have the climate to grow it properly. But very happy with my 2 free wild Thailand plants from attitude.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 15, 2016)

Its as close to pure sativa as you'll get. Very long flowering time on her.


----------



## bict (Dec 15, 2016)

Do you guys think it would be benifical to get two stakes and lst the two top parts of the plant? Or not worth it? I'm not sure 

 

Like where the two dominant shoots are get two stakes and tie them to them in the opposite directions. Like spreading legs


----------



## Lucky Luke (Dec 15, 2016)

I recon it may be. It may allow the left hand side to catch up.

But im not a big LST'r so take my comment with a grain of salt.


Legs is the word, spread the word.


----------



## BushHobbit (Dec 15, 2016)

Tied down & a bit of camouflage.


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 15, 2016)

bict said:


> Do you guys think it would be benifical to get two stakes and lst the two top parts of the plant? Or not worth it? I'm not sure
> 
> View attachment 3853856
> 
> Like where the two dominant shoots are get two stakes and tie them to them in the opposite directions. Like spreading legs


If u wanna lst her more it can.only be a positive now you have started surely...only thing id be careful of is a plit two main branches so keep an eye on that
Have the tape ready just in case down the track


----------



## bict (Dec 15, 2016)

I might wait a little bit till the two shoots have grown a little taller.


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 15, 2016)

Im not your mother ....
Lol the man himself @TWS said that to me in more than one occasion


----------



## TWS (Dec 15, 2016)

The last diaper I changed was about 21 years ago .


----------



## TWS (Dec 15, 2016)

I had some serious stock splitting this year and didn't even lst through the cages . They split by themselves at the topped node. Not sure why but I might not be topping anymore and just lst. Fucking scary when a 8" stock splits down to the next nodes .


----------



## bict (Dec 15, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Im not your mother ....
> Lol the man himself @TWS said that to me in more than one occasion


Just asking for opinions brah.


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 15, 2016)

bict said:


> Just asking for opinions brah.


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 15, 2016)

Bit of a bogan hug


----------



## bict (Dec 15, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Bit of a bogan hug


I'll take it


----------



## Lucky Luke (Dec 15, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Bit of a bogan hug


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Dec 16, 2016)

Vortex never ran anything by TGA before ,have any of you guys ?


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Dec 16, 2016)

Black Dog stretching out a bit


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Dec 16, 2016)

The other dog


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Dec 16, 2016)

Rockstar Kush


----------



## bobqp (Dec 16, 2016)

OzCocoLoco said:


> Black Dog stretching out a bitView attachment 3854737


Nice plants. Are they in 15 litre pots?


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Dec 16, 2016)

bobqp said:


> Nice plants. Are they in 15 litre pots?


Plastic one is 40 litre the smart pots are 100 litre


----------



## bict (Dec 16, 2016)

OzCocoLoco said:


> Vortex never ran anything by TGA before ,have any of you guys ? View attachment 3854732


Cant say I have, looks great though.


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Dec 16, 2016)

bict said:


> Cant say I have, looks great though.


The grasshoppers are pretty keen on it


----------



## bobqp (Dec 16, 2016)

OzCocoLoco said:


> The grasshoppers are pretty keen on it


You musnt have wallabies near you. Noticed no cages. We harm to put cages on every plant up here. nice strains


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Dec 16, 2016)

I'm liking that nitrosol you use @bict it seems to be doing the job.


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Dec 16, 2016)

bobqp said:


> You musnt have wallabies near you. Noticed no cages. We harm to put cages on every plant up here. nice strains


Wallabies don't seem to bother about them, luckily there's still a fair bit of food around for them I caged em when they were smaller and sprayed the area all around them with some home made capsicum spray not sure if that actually works though, maybe they don't like the snakes either been a few around the past 2 weeks


----------



## bict (Dec 16, 2016)

OzCocoLoco said:


> I'm liking that nitrosol you use @bict it seems to be doing the job.


Glad you like it, Its real good stuff. All I use for veg.


----------



## bobqp (Dec 16, 2016)

OzCocoLoco said:


> Wallabies don't seem to bother about them, luckily there's still a fair bit of food around for them I caged em when they were smaller and sprayed the area all around them with some home made capsicum spray not sure if that actually works though, maybe they don't like the snakes either been a few around the past 2 weeks


Seems to work for you. We are in the middle of a drought at the moment so wallabies are eating every plant they can find. Looks like you should end up with a nice harvest


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 16, 2016)

OzCocoLoco said:


> Vortex never ran anything by TGA before ,have any of you guys ? View attachment 3854732


Yeah I run conspiracy kush, Chernobyl, quantum kush, Dr who, then a garlic bud 98 x vortex cross. Vortex has no ceiling with the high so its a good building block. Never grown it alone


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 16, 2016)

Im off my fuckens nuts...thats All gaark


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Dec 16, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Yeah I run conspiracy kush, Chernobyl, quantum kush, Dr who, then a garlic bud 98 x vortex cross. Vortex has no ceiling with the high so its a good building block. Never grown it alone


I'm thinking the vortex might mix well with the bodhi Apollo 11 f4's I've got in the fridge what do you reckon ?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 16, 2016)

OzCocoLoco said:


> I'm thinking the vortex might mix well with the bodhi Apollo 11 f4's I've got in the fridge what do you reckon ?


Aye I would say that would be a very good combination


----------



## sandhill larry (Dec 16, 2016)

TWS said:


> I had some serious stock splitting this year and didn't even lst through the cages . They split by themselves at the topped node. Not sure why but I might not be topping anymore and just lst. Fucking scary when a 8" stock splits down to the next nodes .


I had several split stalks at the first spot I topped this year too. I'm thinking of topping less in the future.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Dec 16, 2016)

sandhill larry said:


> I had several split stalks at the first spot I topped this year too. I'm thinking of topping less in the future.


You dont think that my have been caused from the early LST?


----------



## sandhill larry (Dec 16, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> You dont think that my have been caused from the early LST?


No I don't think so. I didn't do very many LOB's {lean over, Baby} this year, and none of them were the ones to split. They were mostly pretty tall, so were catching more wind. Both of my Hurricane Head {BST1's} split and neither of them were too tall. But they were both pretty heavy with bud.


----------



## bobqp (Dec 16, 2016)

Small money maker female starting to outgrow her cage. Not the healthiest looking female but my plants are spread over a 40 square kilometres area so can't always get to every plant each week.


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Dec 16, 2016)

I've nevnice fast finishing sativa


bobqp said:


> Small money maker female starting to outgrow her cage. Not the healthiest looking female but my plants are spread over a 40 square kilometres area so can't always get to every plant each week. View attachment 3855110


Hopefully you get some rain soon it'd be a nice Christmas present


----------



## bobqp (Dec 16, 2016)

OzCocoLoco said:


> I've nevnice fast finishing sativa
> 
> 
> Hopefully you get some rain soon it'd be a nice Christmas present


Hoping so we need it haha


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 17, 2016)

Hope everyones having a gd weekend...
Started feeds now every 5 days tonite the black dog got powerfeed and gogo juice together while the sour and paki got their first dose of maxsea veg.
( this post will remind me when i started the 5 day feed programme otherwise id forget )


----------



## bict (Dec 17, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Hope everyones having a gd weekend...
> Started feeds now every 5 days tonite the black dog got powerfeed and gogo juice together while the sour and paki got their first dose of maxsea veg.
> ( this post will remind me when i started the 5 day feed programme otherwise id forget )
> View attachment 3855424


Looks pretty  

Starting to get warmer here finally. Nothing like last season though.


----------



## Nugachino (Dec 17, 2016)

I managed to split my stem too. Over did the lst. My plant is only a tiny indoor one though. She's roughly 15cm. I mainlined her too btw.


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 17, 2016)

bict said:


> Looks pretty
> 
> Starting to get warmer here finally. Nothing like last season though.
> View attachment 3855432


Cmon tassie give bict some hot weather.please


----------



## bobqp (Dec 17, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Hope everyones having a gd weekend...
> Started feeds now every 5 days tonite the black dog got powerfeed and gogo juice together while the sour and paki got their first dose of maxsea veg.
> ( this post will remind me when i started the 5 day feed programme otherwise id forget )
> View attachment 3855424


Fuck I love topping plants. Love a plant with atleast 20 tops


----------



## bict (Dec 17, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Cmon tassie give bict some hot weather.please


Haha, me and Luke are craving it .


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 17, 2016)

bict said:


> Haha, me and Luke are craving it .


35 monday just saying lol


----------



## Nugachino (Dec 17, 2016)

Could do with more warm here in S.E Australia too. Today felt like the tail end of winter.


----------



## bict (Dec 17, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> 35 monday just saying lol


Fuck ya haha. We had windy as fuck weather today, mixed in with sun and rain. We had shit fly over fences.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Dec 17, 2016)

bict said:


> Fuck ya haha. We had windy as fuck weather today, mixed in with sun and rain. We had shit fly over fences.


Misses had me painting the lounge room...Not like you can do anything outside in weather like yesterdays


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 17, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> Misses had me painting the lounge room...Not like you can do anything outside in weather like yesterdays


At the end of it would been a bj at least.

Well in my world there is


----------



## Prince4118 (Dec 17, 2016)

my plants got their first feeding of thrive all purpose today (1/2 dosage) as were starting to show signs of hunger and their second topping starting to branch out nicely


----------



## bobqp (Dec 17, 2016)

Prince4118 said:


> my plants got their first feeding of thrive all purpose today (1/2 dosage) as were starting to show signs of hunger and their second topping starting to branch out nicely


Your plants should still yield very nicely. I still put seeds out at the end of January and get half oz per plant


----------



## Prince4118 (Dec 17, 2016)

i forgot to upload the photo haha my bad the top right is the one im seeing hunger


----------



## Prince4118 (Dec 17, 2016)

bobqp said:


> Your plants should still yield very nicely. I still put seeds out at the end of January and get half oz per plant


im hoping for about an oz a plant if possible a little more


----------



## Lucky Luke (Dec 17, 2016)

Prince4118 said:


> im hoping for about an oz a plant if possible a little more


youll get more than that i recon.

Those pots are starting to look to small.


----------



## Prince4118 (Dec 17, 2016)

yea im still unable to get em into the ground where i want them im hoping these will do for another couple weeks


----------



## bobqp (Dec 17, 2016)

Prince4118 said:


> im hoping for about an oz a plant if possible a little more


Your going to get alot more then an ounce per plant. They should get about 2 to 3 foot tall round bushes by harvest time


----------



## bobqp (Dec 18, 2016)

Plants outgrowing there cage. Biggest female is about 5foot tall. Estimate if I don't get ripped off should have about 80 to 120 main tops at harvest. Pretty sure some of my bush plants don't start flowering till mid February. But you don't know what's going to happen this year with this weird season.


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Dec 18, 2016)

@ruby fruit do you use the purple bottle of power feed for flower ?


----------



## Prince4118 (Dec 18, 2016)

bobqp said:


> Plants outgrowing there cage. Biggest female is about 5foot tall. Estimate if I don't get ripped off should have about 80 to 120 main tops at harvest. Pretty sure some of my bush plants don't start flowering till mid February. But you don't know what's going to happen this year with this weird season.View attachment 3856215


 where you from bobq


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Dec 18, 2016)




----------



## bobqp (Dec 18, 2016)

Prince4118 said:


> where you from bobq[/Q nsw


----------



## bobqp (Dec 18, 2016)

OzCocoLoco said:


> View attachment 3856224 View attachment 3856226


Jeez there nice looking. Lots of nice little side branches along the main branches. Gunna be a big yeilder for sure. What strains is it


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Dec 18, 2016)

Top is a grandmas double stuffed cookies by Johnstons genetics,bottom is super sour skunk by hortilab. Super Sour Skunk is a bit of an experiment in a homemade earth box/ s.i.p


----------



## bobqp (Dec 18, 2016)

OzCocoLoco said:


> Top is a grandmas double stuffed cookies by Johnstons genetics,bottom is super sour skunk by hortilab. Super Sour Skunk is a bit of an experiment in a homemade earth box/ s.i.p


They have nice short internodes. Great looking strains. Look forward to seeing how they flower.


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Dec 18, 2016)

Night Terror O.G and another Grandmas Double Stuffed Cookies


----------



## Prince4118 (Dec 18, 2016)

ok sweet so i should be looking at about the same start of flower time of year


----------



## bobqp (Dec 18, 2016)

OzCocoLoco said:


> Night Terror O.G and another Grandmas Double Stuffed Cookies


Your plants seem to have alot of preflowers on them.


----------



## bobqp (Dec 18, 2016)

Prince4118 said:


> ok sweet so i should be looking at about the same start of flower time of year


I'd say between Jan 20th to 12th of Feb at latest. Your plants should have another 4 weeks before they stretch and flower


----------



## bobqp (Dec 18, 2016)

Just seen its snowing in tassie WTF haha.


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Dec 18, 2016)

bobqp said:


> Your plants seem to have alot of preflowers on them.


Yeah they started about a month ago not sure why ? The seeds I started a month later than those ones are going fine, never had this happen before I think the weird weather in October might have fucked them around a bit ?


----------



## bict (Dec 18, 2016)

.


bobqp said:


> Just seen its snowing in tassie WTF haha.


Yeah buddy haha


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 18, 2016)

OzCocoLoco said:


> @ruby fruit do you use the purple bottle of power feed for flower ?


Ive got the purple bottle yes mate at home but i havnt used it and its been sitting there for a 2nd season now


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 18, 2016)

Well beers got in the way today just got home...gotta get my arse into gear i still havnt got the scrog cage/net in place yet but i better get a move on before the jolly man visits


----------



## bobqp (Dec 18, 2016)

OzCocoLoco said:


> Yeah they started about a month ago not sure why ? The seeds I started a month later than those ones are going fine, never had this happen before I think the weird weather in October might have fucked them around a bit ?


Happened to me as well with a few strains.


----------



## bobqp (Dec 18, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Well beers got in the way today just got home...gotta get my arse into gear i still havnt got the scrog cage/net in place yet but i better get a move on before the jolly man visits
> View attachment 3856252


I think in gunna buy those strains at xmas.look so nice


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Dec 18, 2016)

bobqp said:


> I think in gunna buy those strains at xmas.look so nice


Sour Kush is defiantly going on my shopping list


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 18, 2016)

OzCocoLoco said:


> Sour Kush is defiantly going on my shopping list





bobqp said:


> I think in gunna buy those strains at xmas.look so nice


The sour kush is stinky as hell early on in veg...yield dont bother me if it smells like it could be a fire smoke


----------



## bict (Dec 18, 2016)

Fuck yeah, consistently over 20

 

Gonna hit em with 15 litres of water with a half strength feed tomorrow morning.


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 18, 2016)

bict said:


> Fuck yeah, consistently over 20
> 
> View attachment 3856268
> 
> Gonna hit em with 15 litres of water with a half strength feed tomorrow morning.


U already done a half strength bro ?


----------



## bict (Dec 18, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> U already done a half strength bro ?


I did a full strength 4 days ago tomorrow, it'll probs be in between half and a q strength.


----------



## sandhill larry (Dec 18, 2016)

OzCocoLoco said:


> View attachment 3856224 View attachment 3856226


Nice. They blend in real well.


----------



## sandhill larry (Dec 18, 2016)

OzCocoLoco said:


> Yeah they started about a month ago not sure why ? The seeds I started a month later than those ones are going fine, never had this happen before I think the weird weather in October might have fucked them around a bit ?


It's the length of the night that triggers them to flower. You started them too early for that strain. {the shorter season strains have to be put out later} You can keep them from early flower by putting a light on them early morning or late afternoon to make the "day" a little longer, or you can break the night up into two parts by turning on the light for an hour at midnight. Either one will keep the plant in veg until the daylight gets long enough naturally.

Or you can just start a little later. I got going in early March in NW Florida, and I ran into all sorts of early flower problems. Wasted some of my Bag Seed Tester #1 {Hurricane Head} seeds in the process.


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 18, 2016)

sandhill larry said:


> It's the length of the night that triggers them to flower. You started them too early for that strain. {the shorter season strains have to be put out later} You can keep them from early flower by putting a light on them early morning or late afternoon to make the "day" a little longer, or you can break the night up into two parts by turning on the light for an hour at midnight. Either one will keep the plant in veg until the daylight gets long enough naturally.
> 
> Or you can just start a little later. I got going in early March in NW Florida, and I ran into all sorts of early flower problems. Wasted some of my Bag Seed Tester #1 {Hurricane Head} seeds in the process.


This is what happened to my black dog for sure ..shes come out of it now but now i know theres no reason to start her early unless i want to use a light as i see some ppl do..gd info larry


----------



## bict (Dec 18, 2016)

Fuck, my alpha diesel is gonna be like your sour Kush rubes. Its getting a big girl, far bigger than the rest.


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 18, 2016)

bict said:


> Fuck, my alpha diesel is gonna be like your sour Kush rubes. Its getting a big girl, far bigger than the rest.


Thats awesome bro gd stuff those beans are huge arent they lol


----------



## bict (Dec 18, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Thats awesome bro gd stuff those beans are huge arent they lol


Hands down the biggest seeds I've ever seen haha


----------



## Lucky Luke (Dec 18, 2016)

Found a little seedling in my pot from a re-veg attempt today (from the fridge grow). Its about the same size of a couple of late starters i put in a week or so ago which keeps things a bit simpler. 
But yea..score!.hehe


----------



## bict (Dec 18, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> Found a little seedling in my pot from a re-veg attempt today (from the fridge grow). Its about the same size of a couple of late starters i put in a week or so ago which keeps things a bit simpler.
> But yea..score!.hehe


Fuck yeah man. Hows your plot going?


----------



## Lucky Luke (Dec 18, 2016)

bict said:


> Fuck yeah man. Hows your plot going?


I was up there on Thursday. Seems good.

With this rain coming ill probably wont go up again till after xmas.


----------



## bict (Dec 19, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> I was up there on Thursday. Seems good.
> 
> With this rain coming ill probably wont go up again till after xmas.


Good good. Glad its going well man.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Dec 19, 2016)

bict said:


> Good good. Glad its going well man.


Thanks mate, me to!

Im sure Murphy's Law will hit me sooner or later.


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Dec 19, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> I was up there on Thursday. Seems good.
> 
> With this rain coming ill probably wont go up again till after xmas.


Rain, what's that ? Can you get that from Bunnings


----------



## bobqp (Dec 19, 2016)

Had 7 tnr females chewed in half by wallabies. God I hate those little bastards


----------



## bict (Dec 19, 2016)

OzCocoLoco said:


> Rain, what's that ? Can you get that from Bunnings


Haha


----------



## Lucky Luke (Dec 19, 2016)

bobqp said:


> Had 7 tnr females chewed in half by wallabies. God I hate those little bastards


damn!


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Dec 19, 2016)

bobqp said:


> Had 7 tnr females chewed in half by wallabies. God I hate those little bastards


They sound like they need a hot lead injection


----------



## Lucky Luke (Dec 19, 2016)

OzCocoLoco said:


> They sound like they need a hot lead injection


and then minced, formed into patties and covered in gravy and onions and eaten with some fresh crusty white bread.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 19, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> and then minced, covered in gravy and onions and eaten with some fresh crusty white bread.


Damn sounds like my go to


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Dec 19, 2016)

bobqp said:


> Had 7 tnr females chewed in half by wallabies. God I hate those little bastards


Try spreading some blood and bone around your patch


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Dec 19, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> and then minced, formed into patties and covered in gravy and onions and eaten with some fresh crusty white bread.



Place mince, onion and sauce in a large bowl. Season with salt and pepper. Using clean hands, mix until well combined. Divide evenly into 8 portions. Roll each portion into a ball. Working with 1 ball at a time, flatten between the palm of your hands and then on a flat surface to a 9cm-diameter patty. Transfer to a large baking paper-lined tray. Refrigerate for 20 minutes.

Step 2
Meanwhile, combine dijonnaise, yoghurt and dill in a small bowl. Season with salt and pepper. Preheat grill on medium. Using a serrated bread knife, cut each bread roll horizontally into 3 slices. Place slices on a tray. Grill cut sides of rolls for 1 to 2 minutes or until golden.

Step 3
Place flour on a large plate. Press patties into flour to lightly coat. Spray a large non-stick frying pan with oil. Heat over medium-high heat. Add half the patties. Cook, turning carefully, for 2 to 3 minutes each side or until cooked through. Transfer to a plate. Cover with foil to keep warm. Repeat with remaining patties.

Step 4
Place bases on plates. Spread with one-third of the yoghurt mixture. Top with half the lettuce, the cheese and half the patties. Repeat with remaining ingredients, finishing with a layer of sauce, then roll top. Serve.


----------



## bict (Dec 19, 2016)

Yuck haha


----------



## bobqp (Dec 19, 2016)

Heading away for 10 days over Xmas. Hoping there will be a little bit of rain over the 10 days. Lost alot of 5 inch tall plants over the last 2 weeks due to heat waves. But you just gotta keep your chin up and keep on planting


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 19, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> and then minced, formed into patties and covered in gravy and onions and eaten with some fresh crusty white bread.


I cook a mean bread loaf takes me bout 2.5 hrs...i only cook em during winter tho
I remember putting a trimmed ounce of mids in one mix no turning it into.butter first..done the job


----------



## Prince4118 (Dec 19, 2016)

bobqp said:


> Your going to get alot more then an ounce per plant. They should get about 2 to 3 foot tall round bushes by harvest time


you think in like 5 weeks they will grow 4 times their size


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 19, 2016)

bict said:


> Yuck haha


Was blessed with a 39 temp day today...girls got a huge water as a reward...gonna be fucken hot its meant to be 40-43 xmas day 
Grow you bitches grow


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 19, 2016)

Prince4118 said:


> you think in like 5 weeks they will grow 4 times their size


Yes if up potted now


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 19, 2016)

bobqp said:


> Heading away for 10 days over Xmas. Hoping there will be a little bit of rain over the 10 days. Lost alot of 5 inch tall plants over the last 2 weeks due to heat waves. But you just gotta keep your chin up and keep on planting


Carry on bob..carry on


----------



## bict (Dec 19, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Was blessed with a 39 temp day today...girls got a huge water as a reward...gonna be fucken hot its meant to be 40-43 xmas day
> Grow you bitches grow


Can't beat tas haha


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 19, 2016)

bict said:


> Can't beat tas haha
> 
> View attachment 3856886


Id love 23 all yr round


----------



## bict (Dec 19, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Id love 23 all yr round


Would be nice haha


----------



## bobqp (Dec 19, 2016)

Prince4118 said:


> you think in like 5 weeks they will grow 4 times their size


It's the time of season for maximum growth. Your plants should already double in size when flowering . Just have a look at how everyone's plants have grown over the last 5weeks.


----------



## Prince4118 (Dec 19, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Yes if up potted now


these had a tiny root system when went into these pots


----------



## Prince4118 (Dec 19, 2016)

bobqp said:


> It's the time of season for maximum growth. Your plants should already double in size when flowering . Just have a look at how everyone's plants have grown over the last 5weeks.


i dunno if im gonna go into the ground in local bush now or just like double or tripple pot size and leave them on my property down the back of 20 acres


----------



## bobqp (Dec 19, 2016)

Prince4118 said:


> these had a tiny root system when went into these pots


Same as mine I grow mine in small plastic cups out in the rain forest till I think there ready to transplant. I reckon with 5weeks more growing then the growth in flowering you should yield between 60 and 120 grams per plant if they get good sunlight and nutrients.


----------



## bobqp (Dec 19, 2016)

Prince4118 said:


> i dunno if im gonna go into the ground in local bush now or just like double or tripple pot size and leave them on my property down the back of 20 acres


I'd leave them in big pots on your property. Pots heat up quicker than plants in the ground so it will promote faster growth.


----------



## Prince4118 (Dec 19, 2016)

bobqp said:


> I'd leave them in big pots on your property. Pots heat up quicker than plants in the ground so it will promote faster growth.


i was considering using a half ov those blue drums per plant but i feel its a bit over kill


----------



## bict (Dec 19, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> Thanks mate, me to!
> 
> Im sure Murphy's Law will hit me sooner or later.


This rain doesn't know what the fuck it wants to do eh lukey?


----------



## bobqp (Dec 19, 2016)

Prince4118 said:


> i was considering using a half ov those blue drums per plant but i feel its a bit over kill


Better to go oversize in pots rather than undersize


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Dec 19, 2016)

Prince4118 said:


> i was considering using a half ov those blue drums per plant but i feel its a bit over kill


Just make sure you add abut 1/3 aeration like perlite to your mix if you go to a big pot it'll make it easier for the roots to grow into all that extra soil and stop it getting compacted by the end of the season


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 19, 2016)

OzCocoLoco said:


> Just make sure you add abut 1/3 aeration like perlite to your mix if you go to a big pot it'll make it easier for the roots to grow into all that extra soil and stop it getting compacted by the end of the season


This is something ive only put into practice the last 3 seasons...ill never not mix perlite into my cooked soil again


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 19, 2016)

26th is forecast 42


----------



## bict (Dec 19, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> 26th is forecast 42
> View attachment 3856919


Fuck yo shit rubes haha. Fucking sa


----------



## Lucky Luke (Dec 19, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> 26th is forecast 42
> View attachment 3856919


I moved to Tassie to get way from that kind of heat.
At least its cooling down at night (Western Sydney has some fkn hot nights)

Its lovely on a day off but to fkn hot to work in.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Dec 19, 2016)

bict said:


> This rain doesn't know what the fuck it wants to do eh lukey?


Was a nice shower hear last night.

I hope we get a bit more in the next few days and it will save me a trip in to the plot. 

Notice how light it is at night atm? Doesnt seem to get dark tll 10pm or somethin.


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 19, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> I moved to Tassie to get way from that kind of heat.
> At least its cooling down at night (Western Sydney has some fkn hot nights)
> 
> Its lovely on a day off but to fkn hot to work in.


Nothing worse than wearing ppe on a stinking hot fucken day you are right there...


----------



## bict (Dec 19, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> Was a nice shower hear last night.
> 
> I hope we get a bit more in the next few days and it will save me a trip in to the plot.
> 
> Notice how light it is at night atm? Doesnt seem to get dark tll 10pm or somethin.


Fucking ae, it's lovely. 
It kept stopping and starting here every 20 mins haha.


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Dec 19, 2016)

bict said:


> Fucking ae, it's lovely.
> It kept stopping and starting here every 20 mins haha.


We've had less than 5mls in the last 3 weeks I'd love a few good down pours


----------



## bict (Dec 19, 2016)

OzCocoLoco said:


> We've had less than 5mls in the last 3 weeks I'd love a few good down pours


We only got a couple mm's too.


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 19, 2016)

bict said:


> We only got a couple mm's too.


We got bout 12mm the other day in 8 hrs then we get 8 days of sunshine building up to extreme heat.

 fuck yo tassie suckers... (in a gd way lol )


----------



## bict (Dec 19, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> We got bout 12mm the other day in 8 hrs then we get 8 days of sunshine building up to extreme heat.
> 
> fuck yo tassie suckers... (in a gd way lol )


http://mobile.abc.net.au/news/2016-12-19/sa-expands-testing-of-home-wastewater-to-detect-drug-use/8131230?pfmredir=sm
Better piss in a bucket rubes haha your area will be off the charts.


----------



## TWS (Dec 19, 2016)




----------



## TWS (Dec 19, 2016)




----------



## bict (Dec 19, 2016)

TWS has arrived


----------



## BushHobbit (Dec 20, 2016)

Took 4 cuttings off it. then thought i may as well experiment so ive topped it once on main stem trained those 2 apart then topped all remaining ones ..


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Dec 20, 2016)

Lemon Crippler by In House Genetics


----------



## bict (Dec 20, 2016)

OzCocoLoco said:


> Lemon Crippler by In House Genetics View attachment 3857582


Love the name haha


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Dec 20, 2016)

bict said:


> Love the name haha


Haha it's a beauty hey hope it lives up to it haha


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 20, 2016)

bict said:


> http://mobile.abc.net.au/news/2016-12-19/sa-expands-testing-of-home-wastewater-to-detect-drug-use/8131230?pfmredir=sm
> Better piss in a bucket rubes haha your area will be off the charts.


All they will get is wat suburbs use drugs more than others therefore more random drug stops in that area..fuck em
Half my street grows lol


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 20, 2016)

Topped the sour and paki tonite 
They are getting what i call the "maxsea push" after their feed a few days ago really taking off 
These two leaves came off as they were hanging over two tops i wanted to top that were underneath


----------



## bobqp (Dec 20, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Topped the sour and paki tonite
> They are getting what i call the "maxsea push" after their feed a few days ago really taking off
> These two leaves came off as they were hanging over two tops i wanted to top that were underneath View attachment 3857596


 nice big leaves. Would look great outdoors in a full season


----------



## bobqp (Dec 20, 2016)

BushHobbit said:


> Took 4 cuttings off it. then thought i may as well experiment so ive topped it once on main stem trained those 2 apart then topped all remaining ones ..View attachment 3857579


Nice little plants


----------



## bobqp (Dec 20, 2016)

Little cookies kush still flowering. Will only get half an ounce out of it if it doesn't reveg.


----------



## bict (Dec 20, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> All they will get is wat suburbs use drugs more than others therefore more random drug stops in that area..fuck em
> Half my street grows lol


Sa is known as the weed state


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Dec 20, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Topped the sour and paki tonite
> They are getting what i call the "maxsea push" after their feed a few days ago really taking off
> These two leaves came off as they were hanging over two tops i wanted to top that were underneath View attachment 3857596


Does the Jimmie help out the maxsea push" haha looking very nice


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 20, 2016)

bobqp said:


> Little cookies kush still flowering. Will only get half an ounce out of it if it doesn't reveg.View attachment 3857597


Half oz of quality keep u going for a bit while waiting for the others


----------



## bobqp (Dec 20, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Half oz of quality keep u going for a bit while waiting for the others


This cookies lush seems to have a more indica smell to it so I might give it another week if no signs of reveg then harvest it. Should be a good smoke though. Nice to see everyone's plants taking off. Nice to see bict happy with his patch now. Looks like his patch is going to see some good yeilders in there.


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 20, 2016)

bobqp said:


> This cookies lush seems to have a more indica smell to it so I might give it another week if no signs of reveg then harvest it. Should be a good smoke though. Nice to see everyone's plants taking off. Nice to see bict happy with his patch now. Looks like his patch is going to see some good yeilders in there.


Cant wait to see his next pics


----------



## bobqp (Dec 20, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Cant wait to see his next pics


You gave him some great looking strains. Hopefully he will take a clone off the best females and breed them with a nice fat indica male


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 20, 2016)

bobqp said:


> You gave him some great looking strains. Hopefully he will take a clone off the best females and breed them with a nice fat indica male


I think the only thing bict is interested in breeding is with his wife 
Hes a young buck.....


----------



## bict (Dec 20, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Cant wait to see his next pics





bobqp said:


> You gave him some great looking strains. Hopefully he will take a clone off the best females and breed them with a nice fat indica male


Fuck, I didn't even realise you guys were talking about me haha
I'd love to clone the regs and a few of the fems but the misses won't let me set up a permanent mothering light


----------



## bict (Dec 20, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> I think the only thing bict is interested in breeding is with his wife
> Hes a young buck.....


Gotta pass the time while waiting for my plants to grow/in between seasons some how


----------



## bobqp (Dec 20, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> I think the only thing bict is interested in breeding is with his wife
> Hes a young buck.....


Hahaha. I look back on all the great strains I grew and didn't breed. Biggest regret was a pure afghani strain I grew when I was 20 only grew 4foot tall but had the harshest smoking pot I've ever smoked very hard hitting stone. Got it from a friends brother who was backpacking around Europe and Africa.


----------



## TWS (Dec 20, 2016)

BushHobbit said:


> Took 4 cuttings off it. then thought i may as well experiment so ive topped it once on main stem trained those 2 apart then topped all remaining ones ..View attachment 3857579


What did you do to that poor plant ya cunt ?


----------



## TWS (Dec 20, 2016)

bobqp said:


> Little cookies kush still flowering. Will only get half an ounce out of it if it doesn't reveg.View attachment 3857597


Oh boy .... you should just put it out of its fucking misery.


----------



## TWS (Dec 20, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Topped the sour and paki tonite
> They are getting what i call the "maxsea push" after their feed a few days ago really taking off
> These two leaves came off as they were hanging over two tops i wanted to top that were underneath View attachment 3857596


Got mites ?


----------



## TWS (Dec 20, 2016)

OzCocoLoco said:


> Lemon Crippler by In House Genetics View attachment 3857582


Looking good mate .


----------



## TWS (Dec 20, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Well beers got in the way today just got home...gotta get my arse into gear i still havnt got the scrog cage/net in place yet but i better get a move on before the jolly man visits
> View attachment 3856252


Ahhhhh........I was beginning to wonder about you guys. Looking good !


----------



## TWS (Dec 20, 2016)

Prince4118 said:


> i forgot to upload the photo haha my bad the top right is the one im seeing hunger View attachment 3856144


Potential , potential , potential ! Up pot those Bitches now !


----------



## bict (Dec 20, 2016)

TWS said:


> Ahhhhh........I was beginning to wonder about you guys. Looking good !


I'll produce some pics for ya to rip into TWS. I love the banter haha


----------



## TWS (Dec 20, 2016)

OzCocoLoco said:


> Night Terror O.G and another Grandmas Double Stuffed Cookies


Ok now !


----------



## TWS (Dec 20, 2016)

Nugachino said:


> I managed to split my stem too. Over did the lst. My plant is only a tiny indoor one though. She's roughly 15cm. I mainlined her too btw.View attachment 3855443


Oh braddah...........


----------



## TWS (Dec 20, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Hope everyones having a gd weekend...
> Started feeds now every 5 days tonite the black dog got powerfeed and gogo juice together while the sour and paki got their first dose of maxsea veg.
> ( this post will remind me when i started the 5 day feed programme otherwise id forget )
> View attachment 3855424


Yea bra !


----------



## TWS (Dec 20, 2016)

bobqp said:


> Small money maker female starting to outgrow her cage. Not the healthiest looking female but my plants are spread over a 40 square kilometres area so can't always get to every plant each week. View attachment 3855110


You have to have a big dick to grow big plants. Yours are both obviously small sir .


----------



## TWS (Dec 20, 2016)

OzCocoLoco said:


> Vortex never ran anything by TGA before ,have any of you guys ? View attachment 3854732





OzCocoLoco said:


> Black Dog stretching out a bitView attachment 3854737





OzCocoLoco said:


> The other dog View attachment 3854738





OzCocoLoco said:


> Rockstar KushView attachment 3854739



You need to let the dogs out ..........ruff ruff ! 
Looking good , now release the hounds ! 
Up pot them Bitches , don't waste your time !


----------



## TWS (Dec 20, 2016)

I'm not yer mum mate so piss on it .

Looking good guys . Keep plugging along and keep em green !


----------



## TWS (Dec 20, 2016)

bobqp said:


> Hahaha. I look back on all the great strains I grew and didn't breed. Biggest regret was a pure afghani strain I grew when I was 20 only grew 4foot tall but had the harshest smoking pot I've ever smoked very hard hitting stone. Got it from a friends brother who was backpacking around Europe and Africa.


Hindu kush .......Ahh I miss that plant . It could be 4 ft tall and kick down 2 ponds of rock hard stinky flower . Very forgiving strain too.


----------



## TWS (Dec 20, 2016)

Have you kissed a Kiwi today ? 
One luv


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 20, 2016)

TWS said:


> Got mites ?


Nah cunt just the two oldest leaves look like they been around the block a few times...due for a spray though as preventive yes


----------



## TWS (Dec 20, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Nah cunt just the two oldest leaves look like they been around the block a few times...due for a spray though as preventive yes


Good then , crabs suck....
Gets a little itchy down under . Lol


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 20, 2016)

TWS said:


> Good then , crabs suck....
> Gets a little itchy down under . Lol


That it does.....thats why yer old boy had to piss on yer mums flaps and oyster now n then.
Crabs dont like steamy fresh urine


----------



## TWS (Dec 20, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> That it does.....thats why yer old boy had to piss on yer mums flaps and oyster now n then.
> Crabs dont like steamy fresh urine


Thats good to know mate . What ya do about her herps ? She's got soars on her piss flaps .
down to her knees , looks like some cottage cheese.


----------



## TWS (Dec 20, 2016)




----------



## TWS (Dec 20, 2016)

Lol


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 20, 2016)

TWS said:


> Thats good to know mate . What ya do about her herps ? She's got soars on her piss flaps .
> down to her knees , looks like some cottage cheese.


Its sores you illiterate trump lover


----------



## Prince4118 (Dec 20, 2016)

Prince4118 said:


> i dunno if im gonna go into the ground in local bush now or just like double or tripple pot size and leave them on my property down the back of 20 acres


i can get buckets tge same diamiter but 3 times as deep as the pots im in would tgey be ok or do i need to go deeper and wider


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 20, 2016)

Prince4118 said:


> i can get buckets tge same diamiter but 3 times as deep as the pots im in would tgey be ok or do i need to go deeper and wider


Deeper and wider dude


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 20, 2016)

Or 3x as deep is fine but def wider


----------



## TWS (Dec 20, 2016)

Wider is always better.


ruby fruit said:


> Deeper and wider dude


Oh baby !


----------



## TWS (Dec 20, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Its sores you illiterate trump lover


I'm just a racist, blue collar, illiterate, angry cracka . Lol


----------



## Prince4118 (Dec 20, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Deeper and wider dude


iv got access to empty beer kegs would they do? cut a hole in the top and drill holes in bottow


----------



## TWS (Dec 20, 2016)

Kiddie pool !


----------



## Maoriweedz (Dec 20, 2016)

Hey lads, How much longer ya guesstimate we got before flowering commences? i got a few girls that are half way through revegging and i just dont know if the pricks gunna make it lol


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 20, 2016)

Maoriweedz said:


> Hey lads, How much longer ya guesstimate we got before flowering commences? i got a few girls that are half way through revegging and i just dont know if the pricks gunna make it lol


Where i am stretch starts late jan for flowering proper 1st week feb..normally
Its gonna depend on where your at mate but most states in aust 3rd week.of jan to mid feb is a gd guess


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 20, 2016)

Prince4118 said:


> iv got access to empty beer kegs would they do? cut a hole in the top and drill holes in bottow


U would think they would be ok but ive never seen anyone use em...ive seen ppl grow in trash cans the old rubbish bins before with success


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 20, 2016)

Topped every branch again this morning the sour loves it....shes a hardy bitch


----------



## Maoriweedz (Dec 20, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Where i am stretch starts late jan for flowering proper 1st week feb..normally
> Its gonna depend on where your at mate but most states in aust 3rd week.of jan to mid feb is a gd guess


thanks, im the lower states, bit of a messy start compared to last year, thort ide try some new strains all of the super kush and white widows went into flower as soon as i put em out, ive got pakistan valley and they had no dramas and stayed in veg now there almost taller then me already


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 20, 2016)

Maoriweedz said:


> thanks, im the lower states, bit of a messy start compared to last year, thort ide try some new strains all of the super kush and white widows went into flower as soon as i put em out, ive got pakistan valley and they had no dramas and stayed in veg now there almost taller then me already


Yep same here my black dog tried to flower.and my pakistan valley was fine.
Ive only got it in a 15 gallon fabric pot but its a strong healthy 100cm plants at the moment..


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 20, 2016)

Maoriweedz said:


> thanks, im the lower states, bit of a messy start compared to last year, thort ide try some new strains all of the super kush and white widows went into flower as soon as i put em out, ive got pakistan valley and they had no dramas and stayed in veg now there almost taller then me already


Lower states id guess your plants would start stretch/flowering around australia day


----------



## Maoriweedz (Dec 20, 2016)

ahhh yeah kool, hopefully the otheres swing back veg to get a couple weeks growing time on em before flower, have you grown pakistan valley previously? im realy impressed on there growth just wondering on how long there flowering goes for


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 20, 2016)

Maoriweedz said:


> ahhh yeah kool, hopefully the otheres swing back veg to get a couple weeks growing time on em before flower, have you grown pakistan valley previously? im realy impressed on there growth just wondering on how long there flowering goes for


I havnt no..i always try a free seed each year and this year the pakistani got the spot
I have seen a few indoors and they are a really strong plant think its around an 8 weeker for flowering 
I top mine but the paki doesnt grow real fast after a topping ive learnt that


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 20, 2016)

Maoriweedz said:


> ahhh yeah kool, hopefully the otheres swing back veg to get a couple weeks growing time on em before flower, have you grown pakistan valley previously? im realy impressed on there growth just wondering on how long there flowering goes for


Got a pic of it ?


----------



## sandhill larry (Dec 20, 2016)

Tomorrow is first day of Summer for you guys. Hope you all have a good ride on to the finish. {while we are suffering through Winter}


----------



## bict (Dec 20, 2016)

Update: (Only taking photos of the female reg seeds)
Treemanbuds seeds - Grand Master Kush

HSO - 707 Truthband:

DNA - Rocklock:

My shitty Pakistan Valley -

Heavy weight seeds - Dream Machine

Delicious seeds - Delicious Candy

DNA - Training Day

World of seeds - NL X BB

My big girl - Hodgegrown - Alpha Diesel.

Treemanbuds seeds - Orange O.G


----------



## bict (Dec 20, 2016)

Delicious Seeds - Cotton Candy:
 

Not shown - "1 oranage og, 1 alpha diesel, 1 grand master kush," (Not shown sex yet), TH seeds - ultra sour and Nirvana seeds - Wonder Woman

View of the whole patch: They don't look very big looking from behind haha. 
 
 


Also the Dream machine got a little abused. Duck taped her up though.


----------



## Maoriweedz (Dec 20, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Got a pic of it ?


Nah i dont sorry Rubes, ill grab one next time im out there in next for yas, im abit shy from going out there atm a few days ago about 200meters from my plot i found somone elses giant as EX grow so i gotta talk myself into going back haha


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 20, 2016)

Maoriweedz said:


> Nah i dont sorry Rubes, ill grab one next time im out there in next for yas, im abit shy from going out there atm a few days ago about 200meters from my plot i found somone elses giant as EX grow so i gotta talk myself into going back haha


Lol all good mate


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 20, 2016)

bict said:


> Delicious Seeds - Cotton Candy:
> View attachment 3858124
> 
> Not shown - "1 oranage og, 1 alpha diesel, 1 grand master kush," (Not shown sex yet), TH seeds - ultra sour and Nirvana seeds - Wonder Woman
> ...


All looking healthy bro gd work


----------



## bict (Dec 20, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> All looking healthy bro gd work


Ty poppy rubes


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 20, 2016)

bict said:


> Ty poppy rubes


No probs junior


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Dec 20, 2016)

bict said:


> Update: (Only taking photos of the female reg seeds)
> Treemanbuds seeds - Grand Master Kush
> View attachment 3858106
> HSO - 707 Truthband:
> ...


They are all looking great but that alpha diesel is something else !!!


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Dec 20, 2016)

I like the look of that Grand Master Kush aswell


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 20, 2016)

Gmk still my bet for final yield weight although the orange og can be 3 buds 7 cm long 2 cm wide and weigh an oz its rock hard


----------



## bict (Dec 20, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Gmk still my bet for final yield weight although the orange og can be 3 buds 7 cm long 2 cm wide and weigh an oz its rock hard


Its gonna be close between alpha, gmk and cotton candy  although the ultra sour has been boosting along.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Dec 20, 2016)

N1 Bict! Seasons coming along well.

I liked the shot of the plot.
Did u sort water out?


----------



## bict (Dec 20, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> N1 Bict! Seasons coming along well.
> 
> I liked the shot of the plot.
> Did u sort water out?


Ty Lukey! I'm still just lugging water from the nearby creek. I reckon ill sort something better out next season when I have some extra mun muns.


----------



## TWS (Dec 20, 2016)

Everybody has tug one out now and then .


----------



## TWS (Dec 20, 2016)

bict said:


> Delicious Seeds - Cotton Candy:
> View attachment 3858124
> 
> Not shown - "1 oranage og, 1 alpha diesel, 1 grand master kush," (Not shown sex yet), TH seeds - ultra sour and Nirvana seeds - Wonder Woman
> ...


Little bit of West coast up in here. Nice patch . I see good things coming if your not in pre flower limbo.


----------



## TWS (Dec 20, 2016)

http://growgreentrees.com/


----------



## Lucky Luke (Dec 20, 2016)

bict said:


> Ty Lukey! I'm still just lugging water from the nearby creek. I reckon ill sort something better out next season when I have some extra mun muns.


makes me want to go see my girls!...Maybe Friday mornin before work.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 20, 2016)

Yeah those are looking pretty damn good!


----------



## TWS (Dec 20, 2016)

Here's a rain dance for ya all.


----------



## bict (Dec 20, 2016)

TWS said:


> Little bit of West coast up in here. Nice patch . I see good things coming if your not in pre flower limbo.


Indeed, not sure why the other 3 regs have not shown sex yet


----------



## bict (Dec 20, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Yeah those are looking pretty damn good!


Ty VNS. Not seen you around for a bit bruv. Good to see ya.


----------



## bobqp (Dec 20, 2016)

TWS said:


> Hindu kush .......Ahh I miss that plant . It could be 4 ft tall and kick down 2 ponds of rock hard stinky flower . Very forgiving strain too.


That's the 1. Rock hard buds. Very broad leaves only maybe 8 to 10 branches. You don't know if any of the seed banks sell old school Hindu kush ?


----------



## bobqp (Dec 20, 2016)

Prince4118 said:


> i can get buckets tge same diamiter but 3 times as deep as the pots im in would tgey be ok or do i need to go deeper and wider


Fuck if I'm looking for cheap pots to grow plants in I just buy those 2 green shopping bags from bunnings and cut four holes in the bottom. Pretty sure bunnings bags are about 50 litres.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 20, 2016)

bict said:


> Ty VNS. Not seen you around for a bit bruv. Good to see ya.


Just been lurking a bit, but working to get things done for the website. Online soon enough


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 20, 2016)

bobqp said:


> Fuck if I'm looking for cheap pots to grow plants in I just buy those 2 green shopping bags from bunnings and cut four holes in the bottom. Pretty sure bunnings bags are about 50 litres.


Yeah I know a few people in the States who used those fabric bags from walmart...they worked


----------



## bobqp (Dec 20, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Yeah I know a few people in the States who used those fabric bags from walmart...they worked


Cheap as. Also use leaf bags from dollar shop think there about 120 litres. There dark green and blend in nicely with the bush


----------



## bobqp (Dec 20, 2016)

And black Woolworth's bags there about 25 to 30 litres enough for a nice 6 foot plant


----------



## Lucky Luke (Dec 20, 2016)

bobqp said:


> And black Woolworth's bags there about 25 to 30 litres enough for a nice 6 foot plant


I bought a couple of those to use but so far havent used em.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Dec 20, 2016)

Potato sacks (the hessian ones) work well to.


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 20, 2016)

bict said:


> Indeed, not sure why the other 3 regs have not shown sex yet


I had one take a gd 10 weeks last yr to show sex


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 20, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> I bought a couple of those to use but so far havent.


I brought 2 60 litre fabric pots 2 years ago for used one twice and the other holds two carolina reaper plants lol
I got 6 and 7.5 oz of those size and cost me $20 for both together
Got handles and so easy to move but i can see them.going missing in guerrilla grows


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 20, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> I had one take a gd 10 weeks last yr to show sex


Sr71 it was


----------



## Lucky Luke (Dec 20, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> I brought 2 60 litre fabric pots 2 years ago for used one twice and the other holds two carolina reaper plants lol
> I got 6 and 7.5 oz of those size and cost me $20 for both together
> Got handles and so easy to move but i can see them.going missing in guerrilla grows


I dont get up to the plot to water enough to use pots.

I do use pots at home but normally use hard pots as there easier to move around and sit flat. I normally pick em up at the tip and stuff. I got some cool 32L buckets with rope handles a few months back at Shiploads (cheap shop). I drilled some holes into and have some soil cooking in them. I dont think ill need anything that big at home this year though.


----------



## bict (Dec 21, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Sr71 it was


I've got no sr71's  the ones I germed I forgot about and they were fucked.


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 21, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> I dont get up to the plot to water enough to use pots.
> 
> I do use pots at home but normally use hard pots as there easier to move around and sit flat. I normally pick em up at the tip and stuff. I got some cool 32L buckets with rope handles a few months back at Shiploads (cheap shop). I drilled some holes into and have some soil cooking in them. I dont think ill need anything that big at home this year though.


yeah I keep forgetting you guys that are guerrilla style and how hard it is to bring a "above bar season" ive only ever done one guerrilla plant and that was dream machine and that was hard enough ..reckon I got an old pic of it to show you @bict....


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 21, 2016)

2nd feed of maxsea 16-16-16 tonite on a 5 day feeding schedule  bring on the 20/20 game !


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 21, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> I dont get up to the plot to water enough to use pots.
> 
> I do use pots at home but normally use hard pots as there easier to move around and sit flat. I normally pick em up at the tip and stuff. I got some cool 32L buckets with rope handles a few months back at Shiploads (cheap shop). I drilled some holes into and have some soil cooking in them. I dont think ill need anything that big at home this year though.


I know the buckets your talking bout they are gd man for sure


----------



## bict (Dec 21, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> yeah I keep forgetting you guys that are guerrilla style and how hard it is to bring a "above bar season" ive only ever done one guerrilla plant and that was dream machine and that was hard enough ..reckon I got an old pic of it to show you @bict....


Mine was gonna be a guerilla, but that didn't go well  I see my plants every 2-3 days now.


----------



## TWS (Dec 21, 2016)

bobqp said:


> That's the 1. Rock hard buds. Very broad leaves only maybe 8 to 10 branches. You don't know if any of the seed banks sell old school Hindu kush ?


There is a few to chose from .


----------



## TWS (Dec 21, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> makes me want to go see my girls!...Maybe Friday mornin before work.


Just make sure the toilet seat is down.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Dec 21, 2016)

TWS said:


> Just make sure the toilet seat is down.


Im the male..i leave it up.


----------



## bobqp (Dec 21, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> I bought a couple of those to use but so far havent used em.


Bastards have changed the colour to blue now. I think it's because they have all the masters blue bags left over.


----------



## Prince4118 (Dec 21, 2016)

bobqp said:


> Fuck if I'm looking for cheap pots to grow plants in I just buy those 2 green shopping bags from bunnings and cut four holes in the bottom. Pretty sure bunnings bags are about 50 litres.


yea i just put the biggest one in a 50L pot, as it started showin roots out the bottom the other 3 will get them on the weekend or when they start showing roots


----------



## TWS (Dec 21, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> Im the male..i leave it up.


So does sancho


----------



## Prince4118 (Dec 21, 2016)

Prince4118 said:


> yea i just put the biggest one in a 50L pot, as it started showin roots out the bottom the other 3 will get them on the weekend or when they start showing roots


promably closer to 40L actually took a full 25L bag of soil and a quarter of another one plus the doil from the pot it was in


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Dec 21, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> 2nd feed of maxsea 16-16-16 tonite on a 5 day feeding schedule  bring on the 20/20 game !


Where do you get maxsea from ? it looks like good gear


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 21, 2016)

OzCocoLoco said:


> Where do you get maxsea from ? it looks like good gear


If i told u if have to kill you lol
A master grower in cali who sent some beans over included a few kilos of maxsea veg and bloom enough for two full season plants but i only used it on one plant last year and so i have enough left for this season luckily thats why i started using it after 2 months veg without it so it would last right through now
I call it the maxsea push as within 24 hrs its like the plant does a mini stretch when fed 
The bloom is 3-20-20
It can be ordered on ebay but delivery is as much as product price


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Dec 21, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> If i told u if have to kill you lol
> A master grower in cali who sent some beans over included a few kilos of maxsea veg and bloom enough for two full season plants but i only used it on one plant last year and so i have enough left for this season luckily thats why i started using it after 2 months veg without it so it would last right through now
> I call it the maxsea push as within 24 hrs its like the plant does a mini stretch when fed
> The bloom is 3-20-20
> It can be ordered on ebay but delivery is as much as product price


Yeah I checked eBay that freight is a killer . The bloom is the one I was keen on love that 3-20-20 ratio in an organic fert


----------



## bict (Dec 21, 2016)

Strikers are going off rubes.


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 21, 2016)

OzCocoLoco said:


> Yeah I checked eBay that freight is a killer . The bloom is the one I was keen on love that 3-20-20 ratio in an organic fert


Maxibloom is the other one ive used with gd success...$35 for a kilo on ebay in aust and i can tell u now 20 grams 8 litres of water is spot on 
Even better if u start this one in veg before flower then every 6-7 days 
I used it doing the lucas method from week 6 of veg till finish


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 21, 2016)

bict said:


> Strikers are going off rubes.


Dunky is smashing everything love it


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 21, 2016)

OzCocoLoco said:


> Yeah I checked eBay that freight is a killer . The bloom is the one I was keen on love that 3-20-20 ratio in an organic fert


----------



## bict (Dec 21, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Dunky is smashing everything love it


For sure thought the strikers would end with no outs


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Dec 21, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3858360


I've used that indoors but not too keen on it in soil


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Dec 21, 2016)

I usually use this stuff for a flower nute


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 21, 2016)

OzCocoLoco said:


> I've used that indoors but not too keen on it in soil


I was in soil and it kicked arse...at this stage the year i used the maxibloom with the lucas method i had my biggest yielding single plant in the last 10 yrs


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Dec 21, 2016)

The 2 Black Dogs


----------



## sandhill larry (Dec 21, 2016)

bict said:


> I've got no sr71's  the ones I germed I forgot about and they were fucked.


Life in the bush can suck, no?


----------



## Lucky Luke (Dec 21, 2016)

OzCocoLoco said:


> The 2 Black DogsView attachment 3858737


Lookin sweet.

What height would they roughly be?


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Dec 21, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> Lookin sweet.
> 
> What height would they roughly be?


About 1.2 1.3m at a guess


----------



## Lucky Luke (Dec 21, 2016)

OzCocoLoco said:


> About 1.2 1.3m at a guess


Sweet. Thanks man- Just going out to see mine in the morning and nice to have something to compare it to,


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 21, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> Sweet. Thanks man- Just going out to see mine in the morning and nice to have something to compare it to,


Mine looks like a lollypop but a shit lollypop compared to ozcocos lol


----------



## TWS (Dec 21, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Mine looks like a lollypop but a shit lollypop compared to ozcocos lol


You wanna lick ?


----------



## Lucky Luke (Dec 21, 2016)

TWS said:


> You wanna lick ?


I'll close my eyes!..can you take your teeth out first?


----------



## TWS (Dec 21, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> I'll close my eyes!..can you take your teeth out first?


If you clear the flies from your vagina. Lmol


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 21, 2016)

Disgusting cunts


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 21, 2016)

lol with the sickness


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 21, 2016)

Yo @bict ya cunt is this the one you neck ?


----------



## Lucky Luke (Dec 21, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Yo @bict ya cunt is this the one you neck ?
> View attachment 3858861


Thats bloody posh.

I dont mind the Boags draught. Tis a workin mans drink.
https://bws.com.au/product/117012/james-boag's-draught-bottles


----------



## Lucky Luke (Dec 21, 2016)

TWS said:


> If you clear the flies from your vagina. Lmol


Nuthing worse than a saggy vag.


----------



## bobqp (Dec 22, 2016)

Lost 9 females today. Termites chewed through the roots and ate up the middle of the stalks all were about 2 and a half foot tall. The ups and downs of outdoor growing


----------



## Lucky Luke (Dec 22, 2016)

bobqp said:


> Lost 9 females today. Termites chewed through the roots and ate up the middle of the stalks all were about 2 and a half foot tall. The ups and downs of outdoor growing


fk me..ur havin a bad run.

May be colder here but we dont have termites thank god.


----------



## bict (Dec 22, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Yo @bict ya cunt is this the one you neck ?
> View attachment 3858861


Fucking ae it is, good shit. Just got back from golf, never playing that shit again haha.


----------



## bobqp (Dec 22, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> fk me..ur havin a bad run.
> 
> May be colder here but we dont have termites thank god.


yeh this year is pretty bad.


----------



## TWS (Dec 22, 2016)

bict said:


> Fucking ae it is, good shit. Just got back from golf, never playing that shit again haha.


Patients are for hospitals .....


----------



## TWS (Dec 22, 2016)

bobqp said:


> Lost 9 females today. Termites chewed through the roots and ate up the middle of the stalks all were about 2 and a half foot tall. The ups and downs of outdoor growing


Dread bra , truly dread .


----------



## bict (Dec 22, 2016)

TWS said:


> Patients are for hospitals .....


Indeed they are.


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 22, 2016)

I played gold today stuck me finger in the wifes arse for a brown tan and she squacked like a birdie


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 22, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> Thats bloody posh.
> 
> I dont mind the Boags draught. Tis a workin mans drink.
> https://bws.com.au/product/117012/james-boag's-draught-bottles


I drink carlton draught but tonite its some jimmys ..10 packs are only 33 bills at moment


----------



## TWS (Dec 22, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> I played gold today stuck me finger in the wifes arse for a brown tan and she squacked like a birdie


Speachless just speachless ......


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 22, 2016)

TWS said:


> Speachless just speachless ......


 Im Speechless....sour kush is definitely a plant that loves topping fuck me


----------



## TWS (Dec 22, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Im Speechless....sour kush is definitely a plant that loves topping fuck me


Would you like me finger wave too ?


----------



## TWS (Dec 22, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Im Speechless....sour kush is definitely a plant that loves topping fuck me


Thats how the plant in the kiddie pool got so big.


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 22, 2016)

TWS said:


> Would you like me finger wave too ?


Yes please kind sir


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 22, 2016)

TWS said:


> Thats how the plant in the kiddie pool got so big.


I know loved that headband in the kiddie pool .
U should find an old pic for the lads who havnt seen it yet.
Shes pushing 1.3m across and the same high


----------



## TWS (Dec 22, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> I know loved that headband in the kiddie pool .
> U should find an old pic for the lads who havnt seen it yet.
> Shes pushing 1.3m across and the same high


You guys have about 4 weeks of vegg left ?


----------



## TWS (Dec 22, 2016)

I can't remember my photo bucket pass word.


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 22, 2016)

TWS said:


> You guys have about 4 weeks of vegg left ?


Reckon i got 6 weeks at very most but 5 minimum 
Last two years i seen stretch starting at around jan 26


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 22, 2016)

TWS said:


> I can't remember my photo bucket pass word.


Bummer ah well....the sour has headband in it i think ?


----------



## Lucky Luke (Dec 22, 2016)

TWS said:


> Would you like me finger wave too ?


Smell-e-vision. Arse and finger channel....

^ vision for the future.


----------



## TWS (Dec 22, 2016)

Channel 2 ?


----------



## Lucky Luke (Dec 22, 2016)

TWS said:


> Channel 2 ?


lol


----------



## TWS (Dec 22, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Bummer ah well....the sour has headband in it i think ?


They are the exact same thing even the lot number is the same. Aka sour kush in the description .


----------



## TWS (Dec 22, 2016)

That reminds me I better order some seed so I get the xmas freebies.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Dec 22, 2016)

TWS said:


> That reminds me I better order some seed so I get the xmas freebies.


I did the same yesterday


----------



## TWS (Dec 22, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Reckon i got 6 weeks at very most but 5 minimum
> Last two years i seen stretch starting at around jan 26


It's gonna be fucking huge rube , your in trouble sir . Lol


----------



## TWS (Dec 22, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> I did the same yesterday


Gonna get a bunch of super sour og from emerald triangle and some sour kush.


----------



## TWS (Dec 22, 2016)

Gonna do a big open pollination project so I can pop seed every grow this year . Fuck clones.


----------



## TWS (Dec 22, 2016)

Sannies herijuana IBL did really good this year and is a powerhouse and was done at the end of sept. Have to order straight from sannies though.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Dec 22, 2016)

I ordered

Special Kush number 1 (royal queen seeds) Fems

Black Dog (Humboldt) Fems

Blue widow (Dinafem) fems

Freebies- Girl scout Fem
Northern Lights x Chronic Fem
Cinderella 99 Fem


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 22, 2016)

TWS said:


> I can't remember my photo bucket pass word.


Should hit 6ft before stretch im hoping


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 22, 2016)

TWS said:


> Channel 2 ?


Viceland surely


----------



## TWS (Dec 22, 2016)

I will probably get Ortega from Mr Nice too, NL1 x NL5


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 22, 2016)

TWS said:


> Sannies herijuana IBL did really good this year and is a powerhouse and was done at the end of sept. Have to order straight from sannies though.


Never heard of it cool..wats she a hybrid ?


----------



## TWS (Dec 22, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Never heard of it cool..wats she a hybrid ?


Think it's a indica . Used to be one of the strongest on the shelves .


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 22, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> I did the same yesterday





TWS said:


> Gonna get a bunch of super sour og from emerald triangle and some sour kush.


Where are you guys ordering from


----------



## Lucky Luke (Dec 22, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Where are you guys ordering from


I went thru Mid week song. Bit of a bitch cause their CC payment is down.

Im out..im fkd...been a thirsty day!


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 22, 2016)

Ha


Lucky Luke said:


> I went thru Mid week song. Bit of a bitch cause their CC payment is down.
> 
> Im out..im fkd...been a thirsty day!


Have a gd one mate im out to..20/20 to watch


----------



## TWS (Dec 22, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Where are you guys ordering from


Attitude . I heard herbies lost their CC machine


----------



## rsbigdaddy (Dec 22, 2016)

TWS said:


> Sannies herijuana IBL did really good this year and is a powerhouse and was done at the end of sept. Have to order straight from sannies though.


Was it good yield


----------



## TWS (Dec 22, 2016)

rsbigdaddy said:


> Was it good yield


Good yield for the size they grow .


----------



## Lucky Luke (Dec 22, 2016)

Got up early and went for a wander.

First two plants have two pics off. Second 2 just the one shot.

No sign of sex yet (at least to my eyes). Last two plants seem to be struggling a bit. Lets hope they do something in the next month.


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 22, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> sorry about the repeat of the pics.


Guerilla grow pics from anywhere are awesome luke...looking gd man that first ones a bush for sure nice n green to


----------



## Lucky Luke (Dec 22, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Guerilla grow pics from anywhere are awesome luke...looking gd man that first ones a bush for sure nice n green to


fixed the repeat.

First plant is a star so far thats for sure.


----------



## TWS (Dec 22, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Guerilla grow pics from anywhere are awesome luke...looking gd man that first ones a bush for sure nice n green to


We like big bushes.


----------



## bict (Dec 22, 2016)

And we cannot lie.


----------



## Prince4118 (Dec 23, 2016)

thought id throw out an updatenot 100% sure why one is so far ahead of the others all sprouted same day all in same soil all getting same nutes


----------



## Lucky Luke (Dec 23, 2016)

Diff Pheno's.


----------



## bict (Dec 23, 2016)

Prince4118 said:


> thought id throw out an updateView attachment 3859700not 100% sure why one is so far ahead of the others all sprouted same day all in same soil all getting same nutes


One word that explains a lot about cannabis plants: .... Genetics. Genetic superiority can never be overlooked.


----------



## bict (Dec 23, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> Diff Pheno's.


Fuck ya lukey, I was gonna answer the man first


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 23, 2016)

Hang on before we say different phenos are they all the same strain then ?


----------



## bict (Dec 23, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Hang on before we say different phenos are they all the same strain then ?


I said genetics, lukey said phenos. You can have the same phenos, but one plant that's genetically stronger than the other.


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Dec 23, 2016)

Prince4118 said:


> thought id throw out an updateView attachment 3859700not 100% sure why one is so far ahead of the others all sprouted same day all in same soil all getting same nutes


Ive found some plants that have really vigorous growth early don't end up being your best plants, to me structure is more important than just upward growth but that's just my view. That is a nice looking plant though.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 23, 2016)

really vigorous early growth usually signifies a male for me . Got a few males scoped now at only a week old


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Dec 23, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> really vigorous early growth usually signifies a male for me . Got a few males scoped now at only a week old


Do you seem to find that males or at least the really vigorous one develop squared/ ribbed stems ?


----------



## bict (Dec 23, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> really vigorous early growth usually signifies a male for me . Got a few males scoped now at only a week old


Lucky bugger. I've got 3 regs still not showing their pretty vaginas or ugly balls.


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 23, 2016)

bict said:


> I said genetics, lukey said phenos. You can have the same phenos, but one plant that's genetically stronger than the other.


Im referring to the fact that are they different strains ? Cos if they are phenos doesnt come into it ?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 23, 2016)

OzCocoLoco said:


> Do you seem to find that males or at least the really vigorous one develop squared/ ribbed stems ?


dunno never paid attention to that


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 23, 2016)

really vigorous males I usually kill, I dont want something which bolts....I rather something which stays a manageable height


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 23, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Im referring to the fact that are they different strains ? Cos if they are phenos doesnt come into it ?


I think im just stoned


----------



## bict (Dec 23, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> I think im just stoned


I think you are haha.


----------



## Prince4118 (Dec 23, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Hang on before we say different phenos are they all the same strain then ?


all bag seed the indica dom one is from a bag and the rest are from the same bag


----------



## Prince4118 (Dec 23, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> really vigorous males I usually kill, I dont want something which bolts....I rather something which stays a manageable height


hope not male im liking the growth pattern it has new tops daily hasnt got much taller just wider


----------



## Prince4118 (Dec 23, 2016)

guy i got the bud off said it come from a sour diesel he thinks was polinated by a friends plant a few doors up that was making seeds with an amnesia male


----------



## Lucky Luke (Dec 23, 2016)

OzCocoLoco said:


> Do you seem to find that males or at least the really vigorous one develop squared/ ribbed stems ?


Interesting.
Ill have to look for that.


----------



## TWS (Dec 23, 2016)

You guys have any snow over there for Christmas ?


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 23, 2016)

TWS said:


> You guys have any snow over there for Christmas ?
> 
> View attachment 3859960


That sort of snow yes...cold snow not where i am lol its gonna be around 107-112 the next 5 days 
Finally caged the girls up i recommend not doing that the morning you have an argument with the missus cos u will end up doing it on your own


----------



## bobqp (Dec 23, 2016)

Prince4118 said:


> thought id throw out an updateView attachment 3859700not 100% sure why one is so far ahead of the others all sprouted same day all in same soil all getting same nutes


Top right hand corner plant needs full strenght fertilizer other 3 plants are fine


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 23, 2016)

Or after 2 hrs in the spa what ever way you look at it
Merry xmas cunts


----------



## Lucky Luke (Dec 23, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Or after 2 hrs in the spa what ever way you look at it
> Merry xmas cunts


fk me..ur a disgusting prick posting pics of ur jacks crackers.

Merry Fkn Christmas. to you to Rubes and all


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 23, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> fk me..ur a disgusting prick posting pics of ur jacks crackers.
> 
> Merry Fkn Christmas. to you to Rubes and all


Lol...might have to delete mine...but i really like your tits 
.wanna meet ?


----------



## Lucky Luke (Dec 23, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Lol...might have to delete mine...but i really like your tits
> .wanna meet ?


wish they were mine..young firm titties...damn i miss them


----------



## TWS (Dec 23, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Or after 2 hrs in the spa what ever way you look at it
> Merry xmas cunts


Yo nasty nasty mofo.... disgusting ........your wife should.......


----------



## TWS (Dec 23, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Or after 2 hrs in the spa what ever way you look at it
> Merry xmas cunts


 @Vnsmkr


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 23, 2016)

LOL, the sack is etched in my head, you fucking cunt....the tits override them though, so Im grateful @Lucky Luke . I'm off on a trip @ruby fruit , its colorful as fuck out there


----------



## Lucky Luke (Dec 23, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Santas sack before and after deliverys
> View attachment 3860165 View attachment 3860166


I recon another week. Dont see much amber..


----------



## Lucky Luke (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 24, 2016)

Im fucked up listening to deep purple on my own trip.....


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 24, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Im fucked up listening to deep purple on my own trip.....


Funk Fusion Band, Can you Feel It here


----------



## bobqp (Dec 24, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Or after 2 hrs in the spa what ever way you look at it
> Merry xmas cunts


You dirty bastard haha


----------



## johny22 (Dec 24, 2016)

2 funny looks like a pickled plum, only In Oz


----------



## bobqp (Dec 24, 2016)

Down in Canberra raining so damn heavily wish it rained like that up on the coast. Loved the view flying into Sydney. Wishing all fellow rui members a safe merry Xmas to you and your family.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 24, 2016)

Wishing all my brothers in Oz (and around the world) a Happy Holiday


----------



## bict (Dec 24, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Santas sack before and after deliverys
> View attachment 3860165 View attachment 3860166


Num num rubes. Straight to the wank bank


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 24, 2016)

This cunt made his first xmas pudding today took bout 10 beams 2 beers 1 joint 2 bong rips and 2 glasspipes to get her done..takes 3.5 hrs 
Turned out well.back to my esky wooyeahhh


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 24, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> This cunt made his first xmas pudding today took bout 10 beams 2 beers 1 joint 2 bong rips and 2 glasspipes to get her done..takes 3.5 hrs
> Turned out well.back to my esky wooyeahhh
> View attachment 3860196


Yea I messed mine up, I used Tequila.

I hope your Xmas is not too hot. have a good one!


----------



## bict (Dec 24, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> This cunt made his first xmas pudding today took bout 10 beams 2 beers 1 joint 2 bong rips and 2 glasspipes to get her done..takes 3.5 hrs
> Turned out well.back to my esky wooyeahhh
> View attachment 3860196


Wtf is that haha. Looking like a tumour  jk good job rubes.


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 24, 2016)

bict said:


> Wtf is that haha. Looking like a tumour  jk good job rubes.


Wait till tomorrow when its gone darker than a fly blown shitole ...ill send another pic in the morning after the fat red cunt comes past on his corrugated iron fence sheet and 6 wombats pulling


----------



## TWS (Dec 24, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Wait till tomorrow when its gone darker than a fly blown shitole ...ill send another pic in the morning after the fat red cunt comes past on his corrugated iron fence sheet and 6 wombats pulling


Fucking what ?


----------



## bict (Dec 24, 2016)

TWS said:


> Fucking what ?


Australian Santa, TWS.


----------



## TWS (Dec 24, 2016)

bict said:


> Australian Santa, TWS.


Thanks Bict . Lol


----------



## TWS (Dec 24, 2016)

Makes sense now that I read again.lol


----------



## bict (Dec 24, 2016)

TWS said:


> Thanks Bict . Lol


No probs brother haha


----------



## Prince4118 (Dec 24, 2016)

bobqp said:


> Top right hand corner plant needs full strenght fertilizer other 3 plants are fine


all are getting full strength


----------



## bobqp (Dec 24, 2016)

Prince4118 said:


> all are getting full strength


Seems that small one needs just a bit more great looking plants though


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 24, 2016)

Just caught the fat bastard ...missus wants to knock a 3someout before he delivers more presents
....


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 24, 2016)

Grandpapy said:


> Yea I messed mine up, I used Tequila.
> 
> I hope your Xmas is not too hot. have a good one!


And a happy xmas to you pappy....white xmas ?


----------



## TWS (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## TWS (Dec 24, 2016)

Merry Christmas to ya all down under .


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 24, 2016)

Thanks mate


----------



## bict (Dec 24, 2016)

Merry christmas cunties.


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 24, 2016)

didn't get my fucken bike..but I got a blow n swallow you beuty ..until she kissed me


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 24, 2016)

And yo @bict check the colour now after sitting overnight..pro job mate ! Im making a 1/4 size extra one next year with canna oil as well


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 24, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> And yo @bict check the colour now after sitting overnight..pro job mate ! Im making a 1/4 size extra one next year with canna oil as well
> View attachment 3860564


So thats just a regular cake or its got some goods in it?


----------



## TWS (Dec 24, 2016)

Yo Rube , I'm almost there .


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 25, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> So thats just a regular cake or its got some goods in it?


Fruitcake xmas cake mate but next yr theres gonna be one of each


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 25, 2016)

TWS said:


> Yo Rube , I'm almost there .
> 
> View attachment 3860757


Tie me kangaroo down sport....


----------



## TWS (Dec 25, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Fruitcake xmas cake mate but next yr theres gonna be one of each


Best thing to do , give your best friend a fruit cake for Christmas . Show a slice pic. I wanna see.


----------



## TWS (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## Bigdaddy212 (Dec 25, 2016)

Maoriweedz said:


> ahhh yeah kool, hopefully the otheres swing back veg to get a couple weeks growing time on em before flower, have you grown pakistan valley previously? im realy impressed on there growth just wondering on how long there flowering goes for


Just finished a Pakistan Valley short stocky huge stem let it go 9 weeks drying now would imagine 6 to 7 oz dried


----------



## bict (Dec 25, 2016)

Bigdaddy212 said:


> Just finished a Pakistan Valley short stocky huge stem let it go 9 weeks drying now would imagine 6 to 7 oz dried


I'm not impressed with the pakistan valley so far.


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 25, 2016)

bict said:


> I'm not impressed with the pakistan valley so far.


Its everyone to thier own tho brah cos im really impressed with mine ...but yeah yours is having trouble finding its feet.
Mines in a smart pot and babied each day i think thats the only reason they are different


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 25, 2016)

TWS said:


> Best thing to do , give your best friend a fruit cake for Christmas . Show a slice pic. I wanna see.


Will do mate
Have a gd day im in recovery mode today was great family day yest


----------



## bict (Dec 25, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Its everyone to thier own tho brah cos im really impressed with mine ...but yeah yours is having trouble finding its feet.
> Mines in a smart pot and babied each day i think thats the only reason they are different


I was looking forward to it. Might just be the seed it's self, who knows man.


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 25, 2016)

bict said:


> I was looking forward to it. Might just be the seed it's self, who knows man.


Yep ..could even be the seed or even a mix up on my behalf who knows
Cooler day today thank fuck..she got to 43 yest


----------



## bict (Dec 25, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Yep ..could even be the seed or even a mix up on my behalf who knows
> Cooler day today thank fuck..she got to 43 yest


Same here haha cloudy and a top of 21 today. Was clear as fuck yesterday hitting 24.


----------



## bict (Dec 26, 2016)

Haven't watered since Friday afternoon. I go to water today and thought id checked the weather.... 

 

Sat down and had a beer instead haha.


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 26, 2016)

bict said:


> Haven't watered since Friday afternoon. I go to water today and thought id checked the weather....
> 
> View attachment 3861236
> 
> Sat down and had a beer instead haha.


Haha gd stuff


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 26, 2016)

We expecting bout an inch over the next couple days ..ive found this year the biggest year so far for picking those damn green worms off the underside of leaves they eating picked off a dozen in the last couple weeks


----------



## bict (Dec 26, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> We expecting bout an inch over the next couple days ..ive found this year the biggest year so far for picking those damn green worms off the underside of leaves they eating picked off a dozen in the last couple weeks


I've legit never had problems with bugs in the forest. There's a fucking bull ants nest near my plot, but they don't fuck with the plants. Only me if I kneel on the dirt with shorts :/ what are the green worms?


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 26, 2016)

bict said:


> I've legit never had problems with bugs in the forest. There's a fucking bull ants nest near my plot, but they don't fuck with the plants. Only me if I kneel on the dirt with shorts :/ what are the green worms?


Just standard leaf eating worms not ones id have to deal with in flower..i think the amount of cool weather at the start of season kept the worms alive for longer than normal im mot to worried but in 2 days one worm can destroy a nice 5 fingered hand size shade leaf


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 26, 2016)

My black dog is a 3 fingered lolly popped mess at the moment 120cm high


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 26, 2016)

TWS said:


> Best thing to do , give your best friend a fruit cake for Christmas . Show a slice pic. I wanna see.


----------



## bict (Dec 26, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> My black dog is a 3 fingered lolly popped mess at the moment 120cm high
> View attachment 3861239


Looks great


----------



## TWS (Dec 26, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> My black dog is a 3 fingered lolly popped mess at the moment 120cm high
> View attachment 3861239


Why don't you spray some Spinosad or bt.. and did that plant reveg ?


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 26, 2016)

TWS said:


> Why don't you spray some Spinosad or bt.. and did that my plant reveg ?


Yep she done a reveg...sprayed this week brother i just treat this plant like shit it will propably surprise me at the end


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 26, 2016)

bict said:


> Looks great


No it doesnt lol but its slowly coming back ..still havnt seen anything more than 3 fingers


----------



## TWS (Dec 26, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3861241


Eyeeeeee.......shiver me timbers ..


----------



## Prince4118 (Dec 26, 2016)

how late in the season can seeds be down out i have a friends starting 2, i feel its too late to get enough veg time for an ok harvest


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 26, 2016)

Depends how big he can get them over 4-5 weeks id guess big enough to get a couple oz if all goes well ?


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 26, 2016)

Finally got the pakistan valley to give me multiple tops thru topping the side branches have caught up to the mains


----------



## Lucky Luke (Dec 26, 2016)

Prince4118 said:


> how late in the season can seeds be down out i have a friends starting 2, i feel its too late to get enough veg time for an ok harvest


Tell them not to top em. They will need as much growth time as possible.


----------



## bict (Dec 26, 2016)

I'm not gonna be able to feed my plants until the start of the new year. I was thinking about sprinkling blood and bone on the top soil and letting the rain wash it in. Good idea?


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 26, 2016)

bict said:


> I'm not gonna be able to feed my plants until the start of the new year. I was thinking about sprinkling blood and bone on the top soil and letting the rain wash it in. Good idea?


Just one word from me and only on my behalf...ive never used blood n bone for the only reason ive seen a couple friends use it and cook their plants to death.
So ur gonna have to do it properly id wait n get advice from someone on here before using or at least only use half the recommended amount.
Thats all i can advise from my end son


----------



## bict (Dec 26, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Just one word from me and only on my behalf...ive never used blood n bone for the only reason ive seen a couple friends use it and cook their plants to death.
> So ur gonna have to do it properly id wait n get advice from someone on here before using or at least only use half the recommended amount.
> Thats all i can advise from my end son


Just went and checked em and they seem nice and green. Just gonna leave em with the rain and feed on the 1st.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Dec 26, 2016)

bict said:


> Just went and checked em and they seem nice and green. Just gonna leave em with the rain and feed on the 1st.


Dont forget ur camera!


----------



## bict (Dec 26, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> Dont forget ur camera!


I wont  ill do a good update on the 1st for ya lukey. They have boosted along really well. Really pleased haha.


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 26, 2016)

bict said:


> I wont  ill do a good update on the 1st for ya lukey. They have boosted along really well. Really pleased haha.


sounds good man now im like lukey waiting for an update on the 1st!!


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 26, 2016)

14hrs20mins longest daylight on December 30 ....then its less each day ...anticipation is in the air


----------



## Prince4118 (Dec 26, 2016)

if im gonna be away for a long time i either just use chook shit and hope for rain but where i live there is fuck all rain it wont rain here till atleast the new year or i disolve chook shit in a big drum of water and use it as a gravity drip feed the one i use will drip a 220L drum over the period of 3 weeks to a month


----------



## bict (Dec 26, 2016)

The ultra sour has a fuck tonne of tops on it, 20 plus. Just from topping once and lst.


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 26, 2016)

bict said:


> The ultra sour has a fuck tonne of tops on it, 20 plus. Just from topping once and lst.


Thats a seed i was very close to doing before i decided to go with my black dog instead


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 26, 2016)

Blue dream farm plot 3 weeks ago


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 26, 2016)

20 healthy seedlings (Karma Headbanger, Karma OG, Karma 24k White Gold, Homegrown Natural Wonders Quantum Kush, SinCity Seeds Sinfully Sour, HSO Green Crack, & Eastcoastmo Blue Shiva x Blue Shark) over here I'm quite happy with, up-potted to 1 gallon square pots few days ago so they are starting to take off now. Then the 2x Dr Who's flowering are at 2.5 ft and about 2 ft now, they will finish at ~4 ft tall so just over a meter.


----------



## bict (Dec 26, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> 20 healthy seedlings (Karma Headbanger, Karma OG, Karma 24k White Gold, Homegrown Natural Wonders Quantum Kush, SinCity Seeds Sinfully Sour, HSO Green Crack, & Eastcoastmo Blue Shiva x Blue Shark) over here I'm quite happy with, up-potted to 1 gallon square pots few days ago so they are starting to take off now. Then the 2x Dr Who's flowering are at 2.5 ft and about 2 ft now, they will finish at ~4 ft tall so just over a meter.


They sound great vns. Sick genetics.


----------



## bict (Dec 26, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Blue dream farm plot 3 weeks ago
> View attachment 3861680


That thing has caned. Surely its in full sun haha


----------



## TWS (Dec 26, 2016)

bict said:


> That thing has caned. Surely its in full sun haha


We dont know this . It's a three week old pic . Could be dead by now.


----------



## bict (Dec 26, 2016)

TWS said:


> We dont know this . It's a three week old pic . Could be dead by now.


Ruby, she dead?


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 26, 2016)

bict said:


> That thing has caned. Surely its in full sun haha


Prob doesnt get the first 2 hrs of direct sun avail then shes good for the day
No hand fed nuets just gd soil for this one all the way through


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 26, 2016)

bict said:


> Ruby, she dead?


Lol nup 
But i was meant to say its been 3 or so weeks since the last pic


----------



## bict (Dec 26, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Lol nup
> But i was meant to say its been 3 or so weeks since the last pic


I was about to say haha that thing would be huge if it was from 3 weeks ago.


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 26, 2016)

bict said:


> I was about to say haha that thing would be huge if it was from 3 weeks ago.


Haha you are spot on
It is being aimed for as a 1.5 hopefully


----------



## bict (Dec 26, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Haha you are spot on
> It is being aimed for as a 1.5 hopefully


Its legit looks the same as my ultra sour, same size too


----------



## bict (Dec 26, 2016)

This was the ultra sour on the 10th.


 

Its mcfucked itself on steroids while I wasn't looking


----------



## TWS (Dec 26, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Haha you are spot on
> It is being aimed for as a 1.5 hopefully


Yea ,stay away from those 2 pounders.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Dec 26, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> 14hrs20mins longest daylight on December 30 ....then its less each day ...anticipation is in the air


Be interesting to see how these 4 go. Top left is the clone (my first ever attempt that has survived) thats been struggling along.

32 L "pots" with rope handles are the two lower pots.

Notice the stink bug? its been on that plant for the last two days. Do they cause any damage?


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 26, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> Be interesting to see how these 4 go. Top left is the clone (my first ever attempt that has survived) thats been struggling along.
> 
> 32 L "pots" with rope handles are the two lower pots.
> 
> ...


They cause your plants to turn hermaphrodite by releading a scat looking substance called microsyposis


----------



## Lucky Luke (Dec 26, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> They cause your plants to turn hermaphrodite by releading a scat looking substance called microsyposis


Wheres my flame thrower?


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 26, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> Wheres my flame thrower?


Dont touch the flame thrower dude im bullshitting lol ffs


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 26, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> They cause your plants to turn hermaphrodite by releading a scat looking substance called microsyposis


Lmao stop


----------



## TWS (Dec 26, 2016)

Those clogs ain't helping either


----------



## Lucky Luke (Dec 26, 2016)

TWS said:


> Those clogs ain't helping either


Called crocs here..ugly but fkn hell there comfortable.


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 26, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> Called crocs here..ugly but fkn hell there comfortable.


Like a tennis handle up yer arse...ugly...but comfortable once relaxed


----------



## TWS (Dec 26, 2016)

That's what they give you in jail here


----------



## Lucky Luke (Dec 26, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Like a tennis handle up yer arse...ugly...but comfortable once relaxed


Damn..you have tried everything!...lol


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 26, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> Damn..you have tried everything!...lol


Oh no not me my wife...i took the end with the strings


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 26, 2016)

TWS said:


> That's what they give you in jail here


Is that why you got a record ?


----------



## TWS (Dec 27, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Is that why you got a record ?


No . I'm a professional protester.


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 27, 2016)

TWS said:


> No . I'm a professional protester.


Shit BHM..

Black Handles Matter


----------



## Maoriweedz (Dec 27, 2016)

Finally got out today for a sus, this is the paki valley in front and the biggest one in background aswell


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 27, 2016)

Maoriweedz said:


> Finally got out today for a sus, this is the paki valley in front and the biggest one in background aswell


They look nice


----------



## Maoriweedz (Dec 27, 2016)

yea couple are doing well, the one directly behind the big one in front is small as its only just bouncing back out of flower mode now, same with most of the rest, i got almost 5 pound last year, i dont think ill be getting that this year from this patch and theres a extra two girls, fingers crossed im wrong


----------



## Prince4118 (Dec 27, 2016)

Maoriweedz said:


> Finally got out today for a sus, this is the paki valley in front and the biggest one in background aswell


thats an awesome set up if you walked past that at a bit of a distance and didnt see the mesh you wouldnt look twice look like they are meant to be there


----------



## Prince4118 (Dec 27, 2016)

all my babies are finally in their big forever pots and down the back on the property they are getting a little less direct sunlight then they were maybe an hour or 2 more shade from the trees around but shouldnt effect too much hopefully will make me need to water a little less ofton as its a decent walk down especially if i need to do a few trips for enough water, may need to strap the ol water tank onto the quad to make it easier on me


----------



## Prince4118 (Dec 27, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> Tell them not to top em. They will need as much growth time as possible.


he has now asked to keep them with mine as he doesnt have the privacy and has just popped 3 beans and said he will give me half the harvest looks like ill be doing some training on his plants to get as many tops as possible so i get the most buds i can haha im not feeding or watering his tho he said he will do all that


----------



## sandhill larry (Dec 27, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Oh no not me my wife...i took the end with the strings


Is that why the score is 15-love after the first shot?


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 27, 2016)

sandhill larry said:


> Is that why the score is 15-love after the first shot?


Definitely no advantage lol


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 27, 2016)

90k winds last nite and over an inch of rain...the girls soaked it all up and today they are looking like nothing happened


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 27, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> 90k winds last nite and over an inch of rain...the girls soaked it all up and today they are looking like nothing happened


holy fck a little breezy eh!!!


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 27, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> holy fck a little breezy eh!!!


Fucken unreal dude..our trees our still standing at the house couple branches snapped of no damage as such ..
But the winds caused damage to powerlines etc
Times like that im glad i lose weight from not getting full sun cos my girls were protected well.
I still expected damage to them but there was none


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 27, 2016)

aye saw some mid and high 70's this past wet season and that was fucking howling. I can't imagine shit would have been left over here with 90's. thats fucking blowing sideways


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 27, 2016)

My girls stood tall..i guess thats the bonus of only claiming prob 70% possible weight in a non full sun spot cos they are protected pretty well from heavy rain and strong winds..
Will be letting the soil dry out 80% then in a day or so maxsea feed with gogo juice
The black dog is improving each day she should finish well hopefully
Still all 3 finger leaves...


----------



## bict (Dec 27, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Fucken unreal dude..our trees our still standing at the house couple branches snapped of no damage as such ..
> But the winds caused damage to powerlines etc
> Times like that im glad i lose weight from not getting full sun cos my girls were protected well.
> I still expected damage to them but there was none


That's the one good thing about non full sun ae. We've had 18mm of rain so far. This evening we're expected to have 4.5mm an hour.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 27, 2016)

4.5mm is like me taking a piss in the morning....lmao


----------



## Lucky Luke (Dec 27, 2016)

Ya starting to sound like a cow cocky @bict


----------



## bict (Dec 27, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> Ya starting to sound like a cow cocky @bict


No clue what that means haha


----------



## bict (Dec 27, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> 4.5mm is like me taking a piss in the morning....lmao


That's every hour supposedly


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 27, 2016)

Still not much aye, you'd have to get 40 days and nights of that shit to fuck you up, 4.5 cm per hour, now that would be a fucking


----------



## TWS (Dec 27, 2016)

bict said:


> That's every hour supposedly



Vns needs a finger wave ?


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 27, 2016)




----------



## Lucky Luke (Dec 28, 2016)

bict said:


> No clue what that means haha


Cow Cocky or cocky means a farmer.


----------



## TWS (Dec 28, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


>


Puke. can't even call this shit music.


----------



## TWS (Dec 28, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


>


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 28, 2016)

TWS said:


>


Better than that black rap crap you like


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 28, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> Cow Cocky or cocky means a farmer.


Just cocky where im from


----------



## TWS (Dec 28, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Better than that black rap crap you like


I knew it . A true Trump supporter .


----------



## Lucky Luke (Dec 28, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Just cocky where im from


No dairy farms near you then.


----------



## Maoriweedz (Dec 28, 2016)

So found this in the trees not far from the old grow I found, was about 8ft up the trees on wires, hanging off about 5 diff trees, anyone have any ideas on what the blue things would be for?


----------



## bict (Dec 28, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> Cow Cocky or cocky means a farmer.


Im a cannabis farmer on a small scale


----------



## TWS (Dec 28, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Better than that black rap crap you like


----------



## TWS (Dec 28, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Better than that black rap crap you like


----------



## Lucky Luke (Dec 28, 2016)

Maoriweedz said:


> So found this in the trees not far from the old grow I found, was about 8ft up the trees on wires, hanging off about 5 diff trees, anyone have any ideas on what the blue things would be for?


no idea..interesting find.


----------



## Prince4118 (Dec 28, 2016)

Maoriweedz said:


> So found this in the trees not far from the old grow I found, was about 8ft up the trees on wires, hanging off about 5 diff trees, anyone have any ideas on what the blue things would be for?


the blue things look like plastic eyelets you can buy from bunnings id say someone had a tarp up as a water catcher or shade cloth or something


----------



## Maoriweedz (Dec 28, 2016)

Prince4118 said:


> the blue things look like plastic eyelets you can buy from bunnings id say someone had a tarp up as a water catcher or shade cloth or something


Yeah that's what I was thinking, rekon they had a drying rack under it.... I'm very interested in this blokes spot, he was Deff a pro at it, I've learned a lot by studdying what he's left behind


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 28, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> No dairy farms near you then.


No sir.. just fields of wheat and seas of snapper


----------



## Prince4118 (Dec 28, 2016)

Maoriweedz said:


> Yeah that's what I was thinking, rekon they had a drying rack under it.... I'm very interested in this blokes spot, he was Deff a pro at it, I've learned a lot by studdying what he's left behind


coulda been anything a water catching tarp for the grow, a drying rack cover, cover for tge plants in heavy rain, even just a shady spot to sit whilst watching the grow


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 28, 2016)

Maoriweedz said:


> Yeah that's what I was thinking, rekon they had a drying rack under it.... I'm very interested in this blokes spot, he was Deff a pro at it, I've learned a lot by studdying what he's left behind


Careful mate that looks like electric fencing to protect witches when they used to sacrifice 18 yr old virgins for the magic spells they were cooking up


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 28, 2016)

Maoriweedz said:


> Yeah that's what I was thinking, rekon they had a drying rack under it.... I'm very interested in this blokes spot, he was Deff a pro at it, I've learned a lot by studdying what he's left behind


Seriously tho if its not a tarp catcher maybe some sort of homemade fence electric ?


----------



## Prince4118 (Dec 28, 2016)

doubt its electric fence hpw far from civilisation is this site? electric fences need a big power output


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 28, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Seriously tho if its not a tarp catcher maybe some sort of homemade fence electric ?


tarp for sparkies meth lab


----------



## bict (Dec 28, 2016)

Aliens


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 28, 2016)

bict said:


> Aliens


Aliens cooking meth


----------



## TWS (Dec 28, 2016)

The midgets on little people got a divorce . This is better than Kate Joslyn.


----------



## bict (Dec 28, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Aliens cooking meth


By gosh... I think we've cracked it VNS.


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 28, 2016)

bict said:


> By gosh... I think we've cracked it VNS.


holy fuck it all makes sense now...


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 28, 2016)




----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 28, 2016)

is this the spot ?


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 28, 2016)

just found a methcaveman


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 28, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> is this the spot ?


LOL Thats it, where those toothless wonders were cooking that crank in that travel trailer, lmfao. I mean those aliens in that ship


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 28, 2016)




----------



## TWS (Dec 28, 2016)




----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 28, 2016)




----------



## TWS (Dec 28, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


>



Is that all I have to do for that ?


----------



## Prince4118 (Dec 28, 2016)

so who is doing new years updates this weekend?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 28, 2016)

TWS said:


>


I have mimicked that look before, same thing lmao


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 28, 2016)

Prince4118 said:


> so who is doing new years updates this weekend?


Not me bro i think i post to much as it is now of my plants 
But im looking forward to everyone elses updates while im at my shack raiding some jars that have been there untouched for nearly 8 months


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 28, 2016)

Who the fuck comes up with this shit, and even better what sick fuck thinks this shit is funny? Me hahahaha


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Dec 28, 2016)

Prince4118 said:


> the blue things look like plastic eyelets you can buy from bunnings id say someone had a tarp up as a water catcher or shade cloth or something


Yep that's wat I thought I ve got them on my smart pots so I can tie the branches down


----------



## bict (Dec 28, 2016)

Prince4118 said:


> so who is doing new years updates this weekend?


I'll be updating on the 1st.


----------



## bict (Dec 28, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Who the fuck comes up with this shit, and even better what sick fuck thinks this shit is funny? Me hahahaha





ruby fruit said:


>


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 28, 2016)

I pity anyone who needs to catch up on the last few pages


----------



## Maoriweedz (Dec 28, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> I pity anyone who needs to catch up on the last few pages


I just did haha...
It's a fair way out the blokes had near 300-400 plants there, eaven made a flat pad I'm thinking for a small hut or water tank


----------



## Poontanger (Dec 28, 2016)

Hey Ruby.............im totally with u........whats wrong with the idea of the forrum...........


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 28, 2016)

Maoriweedz said:


> I just did haha...
> It's a fair way out the blokes had near 300-400 plants there, eaven made a flat pad I'm thinking for a small hut or water tank


That is a pro job hell


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 28, 2016)

Poontanger said:


> Hey Ruby.............im totally with u........whats wrong with the idea of the forrum...........


Im confused


----------



## Maoriweedz (Dec 28, 2016)

This is my theory I've pieced together, I'm gathering is he's premixed super soil at home then bought it out and maybe used a wheel barrow or 4wheeler the last 100m downhill to the spot, put it in piles all over the place on top of the exisiting soil, 1 small pile is one plant, I found huge piles of carpet there so I rekon he's placed he carpet over the piles for water retention, plant begins life in the soil till its strong and once it's used that space digs down into the natural soil under..what use think? 
I wanna use a similar method now that I've seen this not as big tho


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 28, 2016)

You pieced that together from looking through the bush there? Huh


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 28, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Im confused


Me too


----------



## Lucky Luke (Dec 28, 2016)

Maoriweedz said:


> This is my theory I've pieced together, I'm gathering is he's premixed super soil at home then bought it out and maybe used a wheel barrow or 4wheeler the last 100m downhill to the spot, put it in piles all over the place on top of the exisiting soil, 1 small pile is one plant, I found huge piles of carpet there so I rekon he's placed he carpet over the piles for water retention, plant begins life in the soil till its strong and once it's used that space digs down into the natural soil under..what use think?
> I wanna use a similar method now that I've seen this not as big thoView attachment 3862712


Sounds good.
Or they were in pots of some kind and he has tipped the soil out and takin the pots to reuse elsewhere??
But that wouldnt explain the carpet. Carpet is fkn heavy and awkward to move and their are easier things to carry in to go around plants for water retention.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 28, 2016)

Maybe the meth trailer blew up and only piles of carpet are left....lol. I need some of the herb thats being smoked here because I can't get high enough


----------



## bict (Dec 28, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Maybe the meth trailer blew up and only piles of carpet are left....lol. I need some of the herb thats being smoked here because I can't get high enough


That's why they got angry, raped a couple people to cool off and flew back home to their planet! Yes VNS, we now have the whole story.


----------



## Maoriweedz (Dec 28, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> Sounds good.
> Or they were in pots of some kind and he has tipped the soil out and takin the pots to reuse elsewhere??
> But that wouldnt explain the carpet. Carpet is fkn heavy and awkward to move and their are easier things to carry in to go around plants for water retention.


Yeah that's the other thing I spose, the carpet has all been piled up and fences been cut down, majority of the water pipes removed, he was Deff a pro at it he would of made a killing


----------



## Maoriweedz (Dec 28, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> You pieced that together from looking through the bush there? Huh


Lol I was walking round like I was on csi haha, digging up clues every where haha


----------



## bobqp (Dec 28, 2016)

Wild Thailand still deciding wheather it's going to grow or flower got 50 seeds off it today from crossing it over a Tangie male.


----------



## bict (Dec 28, 2016)

My little clone has started reveg forgot to say. Its growing lats haha maybe get a oz off it.


----------



## Maoriweedz (Dec 28, 2016)

I went out today and finally the ones that were flowering have started to bounce back to veg, they look so ugly when there revegging


----------



## bict (Dec 28, 2016)

Maoriweedz said:


> I went out today and finally the ones that were flowering have started to bounce back to veg, they look so ugly when there revegging


They do indeed


----------



## Prince4118 (Dec 28, 2016)

couldnt help myself but go down and have a look today here they all are seem to be loving their new home  got one showing definate female preflowers and am unsure what im looking at or this one anyone able to shed some light as to what im looking at


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 29, 2016)

Maoriweedz said:


> I went out today and finally the ones that were flowering have started to bounce back to veg, they look so ugly when there revegging


They sure do but if they finish well at the end they should have a shitload of bud sites ready


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 29, 2016)

After strong winds and heavy rains my girls remind me of this song...


----------



## Lucky Luke (Dec 29, 2016)

right before New Year to;; http://www.abc.net.au/news/2016-12-29/cocaine-seized-in-major-nsw-drug-ring-bust/8151960


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 29, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> right before New Year to;; http://www.abc.net.au/news/2016-12-29/cocaine-seized-in-major-nsw-drug-ring-bust/8151960


Coke just went up an extra 100 a gram


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Dec 29, 2016)




----------



## OzCocoLoco (Dec 29, 2016)

Just a quick couple of pics 
Mozzarella
Vortex
Tangie


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 29, 2016)

OzCocoLoco said:


> Just a quick couple of pics
> Mozzarella
> Vortex
> Tangie


Ive always wanted to grow a tangie but ive never heard of the other 2...great looking plants really nice 
I see the eyelets ur talking bout on the smart pots to..top idea


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Dec 29, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Ive always wanted to grow a tangie but ive never heard of the other 2...great looking plants really nice
> I see the eyelets ur talking bout on the smart pots to..top idea


The Tangie has really impressed me it just wants to bush up the vortex aswell hopefully they also want to stack on some buds too. 
I was going to punch those metal tarp eyelits into em but these were heaps cheaper got 40 of em for $12 and they are so easy to put in


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Dec 29, 2016)

The vortex is by tga I think it's an Apollo 13 x space queen, the mozzarella is by g 13 labs it's cheese x Afghani


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 29, 2016)

OzCocoLoco said:


> The vortex is by tga I think it's an Apollo 13 x space queen, the mozzarella is by g 13 labs it's cheese x Afghani


Your tangie from dna ?


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Dec 29, 2016)

Reserva privada


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 29, 2016)

OzCocoLoco said:


> Reserva privada


Yep close enough guess...thats prob where i saw it other one was kosher tangie i think


----------



## Prince4118 (Dec 29, 2016)

Prince4118 said:


> couldnt help myself but go down and have a look today here they all are seem to be loving their new home View attachment 3863353 got one showing definate female preflowersView attachment 3863356 and am unsure what im looking at or this one anyone able to shed some light as to what im looking at
> View attachment 3863354


noone knows? or did my post get lost in they browsing


----------



## TWS (Dec 29, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Your tangie from dna ?


I ordered tangie from both


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 29, 2016)

Prince4118 said:


> couldnt help myself but go down and have a look today here they all are seem to be loving their new home View attachment 3863353 got one showing definate female preflowersView attachment 3863356 and am unsure what im looking at or this one anyone able to shed some light as to what im looking at
> View attachment 3863354


Cant tell on the second one with that pic. first one definitely has some poontang hair....how about size of the second? Same as the first?


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 29, 2016)

Prince4118 said:


> noone knows? or did my post get lost in they browsing


Sorry mate..first pic yes to female second pic im unsure.
If its a different plant id lean towards saying male in the second pic


----------



## bict (Dec 29, 2016)




----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 29, 2016)

Morning fucker


----------



## Prince4118 (Dec 29, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Cant tell on the second one with that pic. first one definitely has some poontang hair....how about size of the second? Same as the first?


the one showing hairs is s fair bit smaller but because i had some major set bavks


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 29, 2016)

Prince4118 said:


> the one showing hairs is s fair bit smaller but because i had some major set bavks


Is the bigger one the second pic ?


----------



## bict (Dec 29, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Morning fucker


Morning bruv.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 29, 2016)

Morning to ya'll too


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 29, 2016)

Back at ya vn..got much planned for new years mate ?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 29, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Back at ya vn..got much planned for new years mate ?


Double drop trip on the space ship I think is where its gonna be. I'll roll up some fat joints and get me plenty of orange juice on standby lol. If I didnt have to go all the way to the City for good beer I would grab a couple of them to toast it up, but its really only piss water here (Tiger, Saigon, 333), so I think I'll pass on the piss


----------



## Prince4118 (Dec 29, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Is the bigger one the second pic ?


the biggest one is the second pic


----------



## bobqp (Dec 29, 2016)

Prince4118 said:


> the biggest one is the second pic


nice plants the sativa one should yield nicely. It could end up getting over 100 grams if you have another 4 weeks veg.


----------



## bobqp (Dec 29, 2016)

Little serious 6 x cheese seedlings. Little guys should still end up about 2 to 4 feet tall by harvest. Just growing them to see how the cross went.


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 29, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Double drop trip on the space ship I think is where its gonna be. I'll roll up some fat joints and get me plenty of orange juice on standby lol. If I didnt have to go all the way to the City for good beer I would grab a couple of them to toast it up, but its really only piss water here (Tiger, Saigon, 333), so I think I'll pass on the piss


Im putting a beach lounge chair in the water sucking piss outta my floating esky and ill have a cured jar of something in my esky as well might have to upload a couple pics tomorrow nite


----------



## bobqp (Dec 29, 2016)

Checked the rest of my plants. Most of them are dead. Heat wave destroyed most of my seedlings. Worst drought I've seen on the coast. Have a hand full of females left and proberly 20 six inch tall seedlings. Can't always have a good season haha


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 29, 2016)

bobqp said:


> Checked the rest of my plants. Most of them are dead. Heat wave destroyed most of my seedlings. Worst drought I've seen on the coast. Have a hand full of females left and proberly 20 six inch tall seedlings. Can't always have a good season haha


Damn bruv, thats nothing to like eh.


----------



## bobqp (Dec 29, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Damn bruv, thats nothing to like eh.


Still have enough for a good season. That's why I always plant alot more than I need. Should pull in about 3/4 of what bict gets. Can't get angry or sad it's just mother nature doing her thing. Spent 8 days away at Xmas so partially my fault as well


----------



## Lucky Luke (Dec 29, 2016)

bobqp said:


> Checked the rest of my plants. Most of them are dead. Heat wave destroyed most of my seedlings. Worst drought I've seen on the coast. Have a hand full of females left and proberly 20 six inch tall seedlings. Can't always have a good season haha


Damn u have had a rough trot so far this season


----------



## Lucky Luke (Dec 29, 2016)

WE have had 98% humidity or something stupid the last couple of days (VN would feel at home). Plants would be loving it.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 29, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> WE have had 98% humidity or something stupid the last couple of days (VN would feel at home). Plants would be loving it.


Fuck that, thats too damn high. Yeah only during wet season its that high here (Im not down in the Mekong lol)


----------



## bict (Dec 29, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> WE have had 98% humidity or something stupid the last couple of days (VN would feel at home). Plants would be loving it.


Fucking ae lukey, had some wet days too.


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Dec 29, 2016)

I don't think we would have had 10mm of rain in the last 6 weeks I've been putting out over 300 litres a day


----------



## bict (Dec 29, 2016)

OzCocoLoco said:


> I don't think we would have had 10mm of rain in the last 6 weeks I've been putting out over 300 litres a day


You watering everyday? Shit


----------



## Lucky Luke (Dec 29, 2016)

bict said:


> Fucking ae lukey, had some wet days too.


certainly have..great for outdoor plants!

Ill have to go and have a look at em on Sunday. See how they are fairing.


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Dec 29, 2016)

bict said:


> You watering everyday? Shit


Yeah I try to usually do water, water, fertiliser so they get two feeds a week plus top dress and foliar


----------



## bict (Dec 29, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> certainly have..great for outdoor plants!
> 
> Ill have to go and have a look at em on Sunday. See how they are fairing.


Smooth sailing from here lukey, smooth sailing. Unless we get a wet autumn:/


----------



## Lucky Luke (Dec 29, 2016)

bict said:


> Smooth sailing from here lukey, smooth sailing. Unless we get a wet autumn:/


Fingers crossed!


----------



## bict (Dec 29, 2016)

OzCocoLoco said:


> Yeah I try to usually do water, water, fertiliser so they get two feeds a week plus top dress and foliar


Ah yeah, I water, feed, water, feed every 3 days. Might start watering more often. Though, I'm not in full sun.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Dec 29, 2016)

bict said:


> Ah yeah, I water, feed, water, feed every 3 days. Might start watering more often. Though, I'm not in full sun.


Im lucky to water mine once a week..lol

If we get some fine weather Ill have to though..im enjoying all this rain!


----------



## bict (Dec 29, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> Im lucky to water mine once a week..lol
> 
> If we get some fine weather Ill have to though..im enjoying all this rain!


Same ! 50mm in 2 days followed up by sunshine. Fuck yeah!


----------



## Lucky Luke (Dec 29, 2016)

Soo.Q.. I tried putting an order thru Mid Week Song last week. Their CC is down so had to do a Bank transfer. Funds were returned to my account twice (less transfer fee's- so im down close to $40 for nadda).

Who are you guys using and do they take CC? Would you recommend them and if so a link would be nice.
VN..when are u guys up and running with CC?


----------



## bict (Dec 29, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> Soo.Q.. I tried putting an order thru Mid Week Song last week. Their CC is down so had to do a Bank transfer. Funds were returned to my account twice (less transfer fee's- so im down close to $40 for nadda).
> 
> Who are you guys using and do they take CC? Would you recommend them and if so a link would be nice.
> VN..when are u guys up and running with CC?


https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/

Attitude seeds. One of the few company's that still have cc functionality.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 30, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> Soo.Q.. I tried putting an order thru Mid Week Song last week. Their CC is down so had to do a Bank transfer. Funds were returned to my account twice (less transfer fee's- so im down close to $40 for nadda).
> 
> Who are you guys using and do they take CC? Would you recommend them and if so a link would be nice.
> VN..when are u guys up and running with CC?


In my experience I used Attitude for years (last 10) and never had any issues. We will be up with Jah site this week, credit card facilities to soon follow. There will be ample offerings in exchange for the lack of cc, only initially (paypal w/ cc could be an option) Unfortunately the feds and banks don't make that part easy and it costs consistently, hence the difficulty everyone else is having. We do have an up as we arent hosting in North America like a lot of people - companies;


----------



## Lucky Luke (Dec 30, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> In my experience I used Attitude for years (last 10) and never had any issues. We will be up with Jah site this week, credit card facilities to soon follow. There will be ample offerings in exchange for the lack of cc, only initially (paypal w/ cc could be an option) Unfortunately the feds and banks don't make that part easy and it costs consistently, hence the difficulty everyone else is having. We do have an up as we arent hosting in North America like a lot of people - companies;


Im already down $40..im not mucking around this time..No CC then no business.

I nearly spent the money on a new tatt yesterday..lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 30, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> Im already down $40..im not mucking around this time..No CC then no business.
> 
> I nearly spent the money on a new tatt yesterday..lol


No worries brother, will let you know as soon as its running, but you can also pay with cc to paypal account is what Im saying...for now. If not then I promise you will know as soon as its running, which won't be long. There are no charges for stealth shipping


----------



## bict (Dec 30, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> In my experience I used Attitude for years (last 10) and never had any issues. We will be up with Jah site this week, credit card facilities to soon follow. There will be ample offerings in exchange for the lack of cc, only initially (paypal w/ cc could be an option) Unfortunately the feds and banks don't make that part easy and it costs consistently, hence the difficulty everyone else is having. We do have an up as we arent hosting in North America like a lot of people - companies;


Whats the attitude merch like? Never ordered from them but am in the near future. A cool t shirt with my order would be cool.


----------



## bobqp (Dec 30, 2016)

bict said:


> Whats the attitude merch like? Never ordered from them but am in the near future. A cool t shirt with my order would be cool.


Attitude is the best seedbank to order from. More freebies and great germination rates


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 30, 2016)

bict said:


> Whats the attitude merch like? Never ordered from them but am in the near future. A cool t shirt with my order would be cool.


The merch is fine, its not the best but it works with the gear they sell. Make sure you order a quad xl t shirt if thats available lmao....give Jah a look when its up buddy


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 30, 2016)

bict said:


> Whats the attitude merch like? Never ordered from them but am in the near future. A cool t shirt with my order would be cool.


My kids wear lots of breeder tshirts, lol...small fucking things...


----------



## bict (Dec 30, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> My kids wear lots of breeder tshirts, lol...small fucking things...


Haha. I'm a large Australian, surely its the same as uk size.


----------



## bict (Dec 30, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> The merch is fine, its not the best but it works with the gear they sell. Make sure you order a quad xl t shirt if thats available lmao....give Jah a look when its up buddy


You gonna have a selection of fems? I know a lot of other us banks do mostly regs.


----------



## Prince4118 (Dec 30, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Is the bigger one the second pic ?


whatever was on the bigger plant in that pic is gone today


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 30, 2016)

Fuck just read 2 pages ...my brain is cooked
Ill get back to ya ...so much to say ..to stoned to type it


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 30, 2016)

bict said:


> You gonna have a selection of fems? I know a lot of other us banks do mostly regs.


We are mostly regs ..where we believe the gene pool lies...some fems too, but mostly breeding material in regs


----------



## sandhill larry (Dec 30, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Fuck just read 2 pages ...my brain is cooked
> Ill get back to ya ...so much to say ..to stoned to type it
> View attachment 3864126


These guys do like to talk. Some days I have to skim the posts, just to catch up.

Nugg looks good.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Dec 30, 2016)

^ Larry killed the thread...lol


----------



## bict (Dec 30, 2016)

sandhill larry said:


> These guys do like to talk. Some days I have to skim the posts, just to catch up.
> 
> Nugg looks good.


Ain't nothing wrong with a chat Larry.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Dec 30, 2016)

Soo..a early Happy new year to all you motherfkrs!

Im just gunna veg at home and be asleep by 10:30pm...What are you animals doing tonight?


----------



## bict (Dec 31, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> Soo..a early Happy new year to all you motherfkrs!
> 
> Im just gunna veg at home and be asleep by 10:30pm...What are you animals doing tonight?


I've had bronchitis the last 3 days and am still feeling like shit haha. I'm away with the family/extended family but wont be drinking. Will be asleep early


----------



## Lucky Luke (Dec 31, 2016)

bict said:


> I've had bronchitis the last 3 days and am still feeling like shit haha. I'm away with the family/extended family but wont be drinking haha. Will be asleep early haha


You youngsters..no stamina!..lol


----------



## bict (Dec 31, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> You youngsters..no stamina!..lol


I'm sick as a fuck haha. Also have a 3 year old with me


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 31, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> Soo..a early Happy new year to all you motherfkrs!
> 
> Im just gunna veg at home and be asleep by 10:30pm...What are you animals doing tonight?


Had some ecstasy for lunch then I decided to have a dance with Lucy smoking a hash salad spliff (2 herbs + Nepalese cream hash

Happy Fukn New Year gents


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 31, 2016)

Fuck u all
Im going again


----------



## bict (Dec 31, 2016)

Happy new years fuck faces. We went round the sun another time.


----------



## bict (Dec 31, 2016)

I decided to drink


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 31, 2016)

copious amounts of mind bending drugs lol, not really copious but ample.


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 31, 2016)

Ive just blown out a 68 yr old guy with bongs and pineapple chunk.

Weoool yeahh
Mission accomplished


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 31, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> Soo..a early Happy new year to all you motherfkrs!
> 
> Im just gunna veg at home and be asleep by 10:30pm...What are you animals doing tonight?


Gonna hit the sack see if i can get it up for a root


----------



## sandhill larry (Dec 31, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> ^ Larry killed the thread...lol


Sorry.



bict said:


> Ain't nothing wrong with a chat Larry.


I'm not complaining, it just takes a while to catch up when you miss a day or two.


----------



## sandhill larry (Dec 31, 2016)

Happy New Year everyone. I'm working a NYE party tonight, so I'll have to do my partying on the down low.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Dec 31, 2016)

Hope everyone had a good night! I slept well..lol

Got up early and went for a hike to the plot to check out the plants. All seems to be going smoothly so far. Biggest plant is just over 4 foot tall. The plant that has been struggling does not seem to be growing much at all. Did a very small amount of selective topping.

Gave them all a few liters of feed including some silicon. Im hoping the silicon will help with branch strength.

No sign of sex on any of them. 

All in all Im happy so far. No pics as the camera was flat.


----------



## bict (Dec 31, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> Hope everyone had a good night! I slept well..lol
> 
> Got up early and went for a hike to the plot to check out the plants. All seems to be going smoothly so far. Biggest plant is just over 4 foot tall. The plant that has been struggling does not seem to be growing much at all. Did a very small amount of selective topping.
> 
> ...


You're game haha. Sounds like all is going well. 

I just finished feeding my girls. Will go back up and get some photos soon.


----------



## bict (Dec 31, 2016)

Update:

Treemanbuds seeds - alpha diesel. 
 

Treemanbuds seeds - grand master kush 
 

Treemanbuds seeds - orange og
 

Delicious seeds - delicious candy

 DNA - rocklock 



Heavyweight seeds - dream machine 

 

TH seeds - ultra sour


DNA seeds - training day

 

Delicious seeds - cotton candy


----------



## bict (Dec 31, 2016)

Full view of the plot


----------



## bict (Dec 31, 2016)

The 3 other regs still haven't shown their sex yet. The gmk has over taken the alpha by a good deal too.


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 31, 2016)

bict said:


> Update:
> 
> Treemanbuds seeds - alpha diesel.
> View attachment 3865294
> ...


Im.starting to see a great looking bunch of plants there lad..well done man looking shit hot


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 31, 2016)

bict said:


> The 3 other regs still haven't shown their sex yet. The gmk has over taken the alpha by a good deal too.


Told you


----------



## Lucky Luke (Dec 31, 2016)

Ultra sour is a pretty lookin plant.

Nice job so far man!


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 31, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> Hope everyone had a good night! I slept well..lol
> 
> Got up early and went for a hike to the plot to check out the plants. All seems to be going smoothly so far. Biggest plant is just over 4 foot tall. The plant that has been struggling does not seem to be growing much at all. Did a very small amount of selective topping.
> 
> ...


Well done man least u got out for a look mind at rest now


----------



## bict (Dec 31, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Im.starting to see a great looking bunch of plants there lad..well done man looking shit hot





ruby fruit said:


> Told you


Man, if those other regs are females ima be swimming in it haha. Ty man, I'm happy as with them. Four more weeks of veg and stretch these fuckers will be huge.


----------



## bict (Dec 31, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> Ultra sour is a pretty lookin plant.
> 
> Nice job so far man!


It is indeed, I like her 

Ty lukey.


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 31, 2016)

bict said:


> It is indeed, I like her
> 
> Ty lukey.


Couple respected growers in the cali scene really like that strain to @bict so she should be a gd smoke


----------



## bobqp (Dec 31, 2016)

bict said:


> Full view of the plot
> View attachment 3865323 View attachment 3865324


Plants look great. You must have good rainfall this season. I still have 2 dream machine girls outdoors. They have nice short fat leaves. Not the biggest yeilding plants but a really nice indica high.


----------



## bict (Dec 31, 2016)

bobqp said:


> Plants look great. You must have good rainfall this season. I still have 2 dream machine girls outdoors. They have nice short fat leaves. Not the biggest yeilding plants but a really nice indica high.


Good rainfall and I water em every 3 days  its a slow grower too, ill be happy with her if I get 4-6 ozs from her.


----------



## bobqp (Jan 1, 2017)

bict said:


> Good rainfall and I water em every 3 days  its a slow grower too, ill be happy with her if I get 4-6 ozs from her.


Shame you couldn't clone your females you have alot of great looking plants. I think your going to outgrow us all this year. Ruby had some great genetics stashed away. I'll be seeding every strain this season


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jan 1, 2017)

bobqp said:


> Shame you couldn't clone your females you have alot of great looking plants. I think your going to outgrow us all this year. Ruby had some great genetics stashed away. I'll be seeding every strain this season


(edited.dont want to jinx bict)


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Jan 1, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> Had some ecstasy for lunch then I decided to have a dance with Lucy smoking a hash salad spliff (2 herbs + Nepalese cream hash
> 
> Happy Fukn New Year gents


What is the ecstasy like over there ? Hopefully better than what's going around over here at the moment


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Jan 1, 2017)

bict said:


> Update:
> 
> Treemanbuds seeds - alpha diesel.
> View attachment 3865294
> ...


Awesome looking plants !!!!! They all look great but those first 3 ...wow


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 1, 2017)

OzCocoLoco said:


> What is the ecstasy like over there ? Hopefully better than what's going around over here at the moment


Fit the bill for the day, nothing mind blowing but not bad


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Jan 1, 2017)




----------



## OzCocoLoco (Jan 1, 2017)

Lemon Crippler 
Blue Dream 
Sage n Sour
Black Dog


----------



## bobqp (Jan 1, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> (edited.dont want to jinx bict)





OzCocoLoco said:


> Lemon Crippler
> Blue Dream
> Sage n Sour
> Black Dog


 very nice females you have there. Extremely healthy looking


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jan 1, 2017)

Sage n sour has a hella bud sites!.

Nice looking country to man.


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Jan 1, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> Sage n sour has a hella bud sites!.
> 
> Nice looking country to man.


It's a nice area but it's as dry as I've ever seen it had about 2mm today,it just won't rain hopefully tomorrow or Tuesday we are supposed to get some but I don't trust that it will


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jan 1, 2017)

OzCocoLoco said:


> It's a nice area but it's as dry as I've ever seen it had about 2mm today,it just won't rain hopefully tomorrow or Tuesday we are supposed to get some but I don't trust that it will


2mm isnt enough to get into the soil either.

I hope u get a couple days of nice soaking rain.


----------



## bobqp (Jan 1, 2017)

Finally getting some well deserved rain


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Jan 1, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> 2mm isnt enough to get into the soil either.
> 
> I hope u get a couple days of nice soaking rain.


I've got it better than some still got plenty in the dams ,need the rain to green up the bush more than anything they are starting to stick out more than I like


----------



## bict (Jan 1, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> (edited.dont want to jinx bict)


Don't taze me bro


----------



## bict (Jan 1, 2017)

OzCocoLoco said:


> Awesome looking plants !!!!! They all look great but those first 3 ...wow


Treeman and Hodge man, solid breeders  
The cotton candy is the best fem by far.


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Jan 1, 2017)

bict said:


> Treeman and Hodge man, solid breeders
> The cotton candy is the best fem by far.


Whats the make up of that Alpha Diesel ?


----------



## bict (Jan 1, 2017)

OzCocoLoco said:


> Whats the make up of that Alpha Diesel ?


Its hodgegrowns alpha diesel crossed with treemans own blend. Treeman or rubes could explain better I believe


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 1, 2017)

bict said:


> Its hodgegrowns alpha diesel crossed with treemans own blend. Treeman or rubes could explain better I believe


Treeman has told me before but i forget now...not even sure if thats the one strain he wasnt sure iff when he put his hand in the golden stash of hodge.....
@treemansbuds


----------



## bict (Jan 1, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> Treeman has told me before but i forget now...not even sure if thats the one strain he wasnt sure iff when he put his hand in the golden stash of hodge.....
> @treemansbuds


Pretty sure he said this one was crossed with his SR. Could be wrong though


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 1, 2017)

bict said:


> Pretty sure he said this one was crossed with his SR. Could be wrong though


Cant remember son


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 1, 2017)

bict said:


> Update:
> 
> Treemanbuds seeds - alpha diesel.
> View attachment 3865294
> ...


They all look good bict. Is the Ultra Sour TH Seeds instead of TGA?


----------



## bict (Jan 1, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> They all look good bict. Is the Ultra Sour TH Seeds instead of TGA?


Yeah shit, my bad haha. Been looking at tga seeds recently and I must of mixed em up.


----------



## treemansbuds (Jan 1, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> Treeman has told me before but i forget now...not even sure if thats the one strain he wasnt sure iff when he put his hand in the golden stash of hodge.....
> @treemansbuds


alpha diesel is hodges breeding. i was gifted 12 seeds from him and i kept 1 male for breeding. what i gave to ruby were f-2 seeds from my breeding. 
the alpha grows huge buds, but not a large producing plant. thats the reason i don't grow her any more. the grand master or the orange og will produce close to 2x the buds in my garden.
i had rotator cuff surgery on the 23rd and having a tough time typing left handed. dr. said i had a massive tear of the cuff. i severed 2 tendons and tore a 3rd. first 2 images are part of the damage, the 3rd is the repair. 
TMB-


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 1, 2017)

treemansbuds said:


> alpha diesel is hodges breeding. i was gifted 12 seeds from him and i kept 1 male for breeding. what i gave to ruby were f-2 seeds from my breeding.
> the alpha grows huge buds, but not a large producing plant. thats the reason i don't grow her any more. the grand master or the orange og will produce close to 2x the buds in my garden.
> i had rotator cuff surgery on the 23rd and having a tough time typing left handed. dr. said i had a massive tear of the cuff. i severed 2 tendons and tore a 3rd. first 2 images are part of the damage, the 3rd is the repair.
> TMB-
> View attachment 3865504


Hell that injury is a painful one hope she heals and gives you as close to 100% use again
Cheers for the seed info


----------



## bict (Jan 1, 2017)

treemansbuds said:


> alpha diesel is hodges breeding. i was gifted 12 seeds from him and i kept 1 male for breeding. what i gave to ruby were f-2 seeds from my breeding.
> the alpha grows huge buds, but not a large producing plant. thats the reason i don't grow her any more. the grand master or the orange og will produce close to 2x the buds in my garden.
> i had rotator cuff surgery on the 23rd and having a tough time typing left handed. dr. said i had a massive tear of the cuff. i severed 2 tendons and tore a 3rd. first 2 images are part of the damage, the 3rd is the repair.
> TMB-
> View attachment 3865504


Jesus, hope you're alright TMB.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 1, 2017)

Updates in after a few days away..10cm growth on the sour kush after a maxsea feed 3 days ago shes at 140cm main branch so i will go close to my aim of 6 ft on main branch before stretch 
Heres the pakistan valley in the 15


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 1, 2017)

Black dog


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 1, 2017)

Sour kush


----------



## bobqp (Jan 1, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> Black dog
> View attachment 3866071 View attachment 3866072


Nice and healthy. Are you tipping one more time this season. Done my last tipping yesterday. Plants are doing great since I changed to nitrosol. Pouring down rain here. Nice big plants. Look forward to seeing how they bud. put 40 wild Thailand x Tangie sprouts into the forest yesterday. Will be interesting to see if the cross makes them shorter flowering


----------



## bobqp (Jan 1, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> Black dog
> View attachment 3866071 View attachment 3866072


 The black dog would make a nice spring crop strain due to it being easier to start flowering


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 1, 2017)

bobqp said:


> The black dog would make a nice spring crop strain due to it being easier to start flowering


I think it would to for sure...


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 1, 2017)

bobqp said:


> Nice and healthy. Are you tipping one more time this season. Done my last tipping yesterday. Plants are doing great since I changed to nitrosol. Pouring down rain here. Nice big plants. Look forward to seeing how they bud. put 40 wild Thailand x Tangie sprouts into the forest yesterday. Will be interesting to see if the cross makes them shorter flowering


Not tipping the dog no more but may tip the kush and valley one more round tonite when watering


----------



## bict (Jan 1, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> Not tipping the dog no more but may tip the kush and valley one more round tonite when watering


That sour is looking beautiful mate, same with the p vally. 

Fuck, I've only topped once this season :/ might do some more on the less bushier plants.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 1, 2017)

I dont top by a growers bible its just when i think it can help the plant.
I top no earlier than the 5th node then just top whenever i can up till approximately mid jan latest.
This allows "my" plants to settle for a couple weeks before stretch 
Ive decided tonite will be the last time i top anything 
Black dog was in a reveg state but shes starting to throw some hairs already id love to see 6 oz of this plant considering i was going to trash her only 6 weeks ago


----------



## bict (Jan 1, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> I dont top by a growers bible its just when i think it can help the plant.
> I top no earlier than the 5th node then just top whenever i can up till approximately mid jan latest.
> This allows "my" plants to settle for a couple weeks before stretch
> Ive decided tonite will be the last time i top anything
> ...


Fuck, that's alot of hairs man. She's into flowering I'd say.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jan 1, 2017)

bict said:


> Fuck, that's alot of hairs man. She's into flowering I'd say.


Should suit our climate eh Bict?.....very interesting..


----------



## bict (Jan 1, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> Should suit our climate eh Bict?.....very interesting..


Fucking ae man. Might have to try run her again next season and plant out a little later.


----------



## bict (Jan 2, 2017)

Forgot to mention, got some good news. Two of the three regs that I was unsure of have showed girlie bits  5 out of 6 regs are female!


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jan 2, 2017)

bict said:


> Forgot to mention, got some good news. Two of the three regs that I was unsure of have showed girlie bits  5 out of 6 regs are female!


Thats awesome news man!

Its horrible waiting.......


----------



## bict (Jan 2, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> Thats awesome news man!
> 
> Its horrible waiting.......


Indeed it is. Still gonna be sad ripping that last one if its male :/


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 2, 2017)

bict said:


> Forgot to mention, got some good news. Two of the three regs that I was unsure of have showed girlie bits  5 out of 6 regs are female!


You beuty


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 2, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> Should suit our climate eh Bict?.....very interesting..





bict said:


> Fucking ae man. Might have to try run her again next season and plant out a little later.


It has been showing hairs for a couple weeks though cos of being a sad reveg but your right she could be a goer for your area..does get mould tho


----------



## bict (Jan 2, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> It has been showing hairs for a couple weeks though cos of being a sad reveg but your right she could be a goer for your area..does get mould tho


Ah shit, that's a no go then.


----------



## TWS (Jan 2, 2017)

Where's fremandrake ?


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jan 2, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> It has been showing hairs for a couple weeks though cos of being a sad reveg but your right she could be a goer for your area..does get mould tho


really? its meant to be mold resistant to..fk


----------



## bobqp (Jan 2, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> I dont top by a growers bible its just when i think it can help the plant.
> I top no earlier than the 5th node then just top whenever i can up till approximately mid jan latest.
> This allows "my" plants to settle for a couple weeks before stretch
> Ive decided tonite will be the last time i top anything
> ...


 I try to get atleast 20 tops per female. Most of my plants don't look like much now but they will look great at harvest time. Most of my females are sativa dominant so they will stretch like crazy so I prefer more tops. Your plants look great. Shame about the black dog flowering already but having 10 black dog plants under 24 hours of light next August would yield a nice spring crop. Waiting to see what bicts females turn out like to see if I'll make a seed purchase in may. My small cookies kush female is small but it will end up with about 30 main buds so it will be a decent size plant. Some growers tip some don't. I have a bad habit of tipping plants haha. First of January is last time I tip females.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jan 2, 2017)

I normally tip early for 4 main..then any tipping really adds up. and doesnt slow the plant down to much for lots of mains

4-8-16-32(four tips)

I must admit i didnt do this as much this year due to the bad start to the season.

Someone on this forum tips in [email protected] ?


----------



## bobqp (Jan 2, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> I normally tip early for 4 main..then any tipping really adds up. and doesnt slow the plant down to much for lots of mains
> 
> 4-8-16-32(four tips)
> 
> ...


Tipping in flower. I think that's a dangerous game to play. Pouring down rain here. Gotta put up more cages tomorrow. I think I might share my crosses with other growers at the end of the season.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jan 2, 2017)

bobqp said:


> Tipping in flower. I think that's a dangerous game to play. Pouring down rain here. Gotta put up more cages tomorrow. I think I might share my crosses with other growers at the end of the season.


I agree with you. I wouldnt do it but he seems to get results.

Feel free to use aussie post.....lol


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 2, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> really? its meant to be mold resistant to..fk


Im.only saying it got mould cos @MiddlerGuerrilla had problems with black dog and mould..its quick flowering i would still give it one chance in your climate guys


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 2, 2017)

TWS said:


> Where's fremandrake ?


Walkabout


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 2, 2017)

bict said:


> Ah shit, that's a no go then.


Make room for one mate cmon your an aussie every moldy bitch gets one run


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 2, 2017)

bobqp said:


> I try to get atleast 20 tops per female. Most of my plants don't look like much now but they will look great at harvest time. Most of my females are sativa dominant so they will stretch like crazy so I prefer more tops. Your plants look great. Shame about the black dog flowering already but having 10 black dog plants under 24 hours of light next August would yield a nice spring crop. Waiting to see what bicts females turn out like to see if I'll make a seed purchase in may. My small cookies kush female is small but it will end up with about 30 main buds so it will be a decent size plant. Some growers tip some don't. I have a bad habit of tipping plants haha. First of January is last time I tip females.


I top my plants only because it suits the area and space i have.
I dont have 100% sunlight its more 70% ...
I need to top to combat the stretch they go through at the start then once i have a fair canopy to play with its normally right in the sun and growing evenly
If i didnt top in my situation i get less yield in my space i have to grow
If i was in full sunlight out in the middle of nowhere i wouldnt give two fucks id be growing in 200 gallon smart pots and the fuckers can bush out naturally scrog style


----------



## bobqp (Jan 2, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> I top my plants only because it suits the area and space i have.
> I dont have 100% sunlight its more 70% ...
> I need to top to combat the stretch they go through at the start then once i have a fair canopy to play with its normally right in the sun and growing evenly
> If i didnt top in my situation i get less yield in my space i have to grow
> If i was in full sunlight out in the middle of nowhere i wouldnt give two fucks id be growing in 200 gallon smart pots and the fuckers can bush out naturally scrog style


I havt to keep mine low due to rippers . Your plants should turn out great. I'd like to be able to grow 15 foot sativas. But until it's legal we all havt to do our best with what we have.


----------



## bobqp (Jan 2, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> I agree with you. I wouldnt do it but he seems to get results.
> 
> Feel free to use aussie post.....lol


Will do. I'll pm you at the end of the season


----------



## bict (Jan 2, 2017)

Think its too late for me to top more? I'm going back to my plants on the 6th.


----------



## bict (Jan 2, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> Make room for one mate cmon your an aussie every moldy bitch gets one run


Yum yum. 
You watching the cricket?


----------



## bobqp (Jan 2, 2017)

bict said:


> Think its too late for me to top more? I'm going back to my plants on the 6th.


Maybe to late. Don't know what times your strain's flower at. You do have some great looking plants.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 2, 2017)

bict said:


> Think its too late for me to top more? I'm going back to my plants on the 6th.


You would be fine to do it again if you want to no dramas

But...im not your mumma


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 2, 2017)

bict said:


> Yum yum.
> You watching the cricket?


Piss weak game tonite ffs


----------



## bict (Jan 2, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> Piss weak game tonite ffs


Gg pops. To be fair the strikers are my second team


----------



## bict (Jan 2, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> You would be fine to do it again if you want to no dramas
> 
> But...im not your mumma


Don't be like that mum.


----------



## bict (Jan 2, 2017)

bobqp said:


> Maybe to late. Don't know what times your strain's flower at. You do have some great looking plants.


I flower around the 25th of Jan. Ty man.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 2, 2017)

bict said:


> I flower around the 25th of Jan. Ty man.


You got time if you wanna do it..i start flowering around australia day and i topped for the last time last nite but last yr i topped right up till mid jan


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 2, 2017)

bict said:


> I flower around the 25th of Jan. Ty man.


Plus you have topped already i would top anything you can now and let them stabilise before stretch starts ...just my 2c


----------



## bict (Jan 2, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> Plus you have topped already i would top anything you can now and let them stabilise before stretch starts ...just my 2c


Was thinking the same


----------



## bobqp (Jan 2, 2017)

bict said:


> Was thinking the same


 your plants would look awesome with 20 or 30 main buds.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jan 2, 2017)

Interesting....
http://www.ebay.com/itm/9-x-1-75-Roto-Auger-Garden-Hole-Digger-Drill-Attachment-Plant-Shovel-Hoe-Bulb-/302032808241


----------



## bict (Jan 3, 2017)

bobqp said:


> your plants would look awesome with 20 or 30 main buds.


My ultra sour has that many haha


----------



## BushHobbit (Jan 3, 2017)




----------



## Lucky Luke (Jan 3, 2017)

^ so does that one


----------



## bobqp (Jan 3, 2017)

bict said:


> My ultra sour has that many haha


 your ultra sour looks awesome. Your black dog looks like a couple of my money makers.


----------



## bict (Jan 3, 2017)

bobqp said:


> your ultra sour looks awesome. Your black dog looks like a couple of my money makers.


I'm not growing blackdog, that's rubes. 
Ive grown money maker and wasn't impressed.


----------



## sandhill larry (Jan 3, 2017)

treemansbuds said:


> alpha diesel is hodges breeding. i was gifted 12 seeds from him and i kept 1 male for breeding. what i gave to ruby were f-2 seeds from my breeding.
> the alpha grows huge buds, but not a large producing plant. thats the reason i don't grow her any more. the grand master or the orange og will produce close to 2x the buds in my garden.
> i had rotator cuff surgery on the 23rd and having a tough time typing left handed. dr. said i had a massive tear of the cuff. i severed 2 tendons and tore a 3rd. first 2 images are part of the damage, the 3rd is the repair.
> TMB-
> View attachment 3865504


Sorry to hear about your injury. Hope you are blessed with a speedy recovery.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jan 3, 2017)

bict said:


> I'm not growing blackdog, that's rubes.
> Ive grown money maker and wasn't impressed.


Isnt it funny how Pheno and climate can effect the one strain?


----------



## bict (Jan 3, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> Isnt it funny how Pheno and climate can effect the one strain?


Can be. Some strains can just suck though.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jan 3, 2017)

well fk..Attitude no longer accept CC either...


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 3, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> well fk..Attitude no longer accept CC either...


herbies?


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jan 3, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> herbies?


idk bout them..next time i have some spare time ill try there.

Its annoying going through all the selecting to find what you need for the freebies you get to be foiled at the last screen...


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jan 3, 2017)

Looks like Herbies dont do CC either. (its not listed as a payment method from what i could see)


----------



## TWS (Jan 3, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> well fk..Attitude no longer accept CC either...


Attitude takes cards . Just not master card .


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jan 3, 2017)

TWS said:


> Attitude takes cards . Just not master card .


nope..they dont take visa either. (i just tried an hr ago). Have to wait till the very final confirm details before the pop up comes up "we know longer take CC at this time"


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 3, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> nope..they dont take visa either. (i just tried an hr ago). Have to wait till the very final confirm details before the pop up comes up "we know longer take CC at this time"


Might be country dependent as well...have noticed other places being like that when I try to purchase from here with cc, they won't allow where other places are allowed....


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jan 3, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> Might be country dependent as well...have noticed other places being like that when I try to purchase from here with cc, they won't allow where other places are allowed....


maybe..I noticed on the Attitude seedbank xmas promo thread another guy was asking if their CC was down (he also looks like he was trying ordering today) https://www.rollitup.org/t/attitude-christmas-promo-2016.928335/page-3

Looks like "the Man" is hammering the UK seed banks to me..But im not in the know..


----------



## TWS (Jan 4, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> maybe..I noticed on the Attitude seedbank xmas promo thread another guy was asking if their CC was down (he also looks like he was trying ordering today) https://www.rollitup.org/t/attitude-christmas-promo-2016.928335/-last page
> 
> Looks like "the Man" is hammering the UK seed banks to me..But im not in the know..


Mmm I just placed a order the other day on a card . It's the credit card business not wanting to work with seed banks . The worst part is now the seed banks get picky and want euro money orders or GDP wire funds etc. Fuck em ! I'll be buying in the states . I told you my last purchase was a pain in the ass.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 4, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> maybe..I noticed on the Attitude seedbank xmas promo thread another guy was asking if their CC was down (he also looks like he was trying ordering today) https://www.rollitup.org/t/attitude-christmas-promo-2016.928335/page-3
> 
> Looks like "the Man" is hammering the UK seed banks to me..But im not in the know..


The man is hammering all those credit card processing companies who handle cannabis seed sales specifically. The ones who are running through trusted companies are still up, but yeah its a fuckaround in that arena if you don't have your bases covered securely hence the time in setting it up


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 4, 2017)

TWS said:


> Mmm I just placed a order the other day on a card . It's the credit card business not wanting to work with seed banks . The worst part is now the seed banks get picky and want euro money orders or GDP wire funds etc. Fuck em ! I'll be buying in the states . I told you my last purchase was a pain in the ass.


No reason to shop overseas when you can get it all within your borders thats for sure


----------



## TWS (Jan 4, 2017)

Breed bay use to have good drops from good breeders and then the same shit happened to them. The site ain't worth a shit now.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 4, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> maybe..I noticed on the Attitude seedbank xmas promo thread another guy was asking if their CC was down (he also looks like he was trying ordering today) https://www.rollitup.org/t/attitude-christmas-promo-2016.928335/page-3
> 
> Looks like "the Man" is hammering the UK seed banks to me..But im not in the know..


I only order from herbies and my visa is sweet...last time i ordered tho was 6 months dunno if its changed or not since then


----------



## TWS (Jan 4, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> I only order from herbies and my visa is sweet...last time i ordered tho was 6 months dunno if its changed or not since then


 I think I heard it was no Bueno now .


----------



## TWS (Jan 4, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> I only order from herbies and my visa is sweet...last time i ordered tho was 6 months dunno if its changed or not since then


https://www.rollitup.org/t/anyone-know-what-happened-to-herbies.927041/#post-13162409


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 4, 2017)

TWS said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/t/anyone-know-what-happened-to-herbies.927041/#post-13162409


Herbies is open...and instead of waiting for an email and sitting around moping on a thread bout it i rang them...
Stores open now im not sure bout credit card payment etc wether its still part of it or not


----------



## TWS (Jan 4, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> Herbies is open...and instead of waiting for an email and sitting around moping on a thread bout it i rang them...
> Stores open now im not sure bout credit card payment etc wether its still part of it or not


They do not . It clearly states in the thread if you would of read it.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 4, 2017)

lol


----------



## TWS (Jan 4, 2017)

It seems to me there is not many seed banks taking credit cards anymore . Specially the UK based ones.


----------



## TWS (Jan 4, 2017)

I think mid week song doesn't either anymore .


----------



## eddy600 (Jan 4, 2017)

breeders boutique & Dr Dank both took cards from me in the last month


----------



## TWS (Jan 4, 2017)

It's really a fucking bummer because the selection is so much bigger and better than the US seed banks who do not have as large of selection and sloppy ass un informative at Web sites. But trying to get a euro money order or wire GDP at 25 bucks a pop plus exchange is not worth it.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 4, 2017)

TWS said:


> It's really a fucking bummer because the selection is so much bigger and better than the US seed banks who do not have as large of selection and sloppy ass un informative at Web sites. But trying to get a euro money order or wire GDP at 25 bucks a pop plus exchange is not worth it.


Depends on what you are looking for too though because there are some good options US based...


----------



## TWS (Jan 4, 2017)

eddy600 said:


> breeders boutique & Dr Dank both took cards from me in the last month


 The small breeders are still under the radar until someone disputes a charge and the cat is let out of the bag.


----------



## TWS (Jan 4, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> Depends on what you are looking for too though because there are some good options US based...


True . Much easier to send a money order too.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 4, 2017)

TWS said:


> The small breeders are still under the radar until someone disputes a charge and the cat is let out of the bag.


The small breeders are where its at imo...


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 4, 2017)

PM


----------



## TWS (Jan 4, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> The small breeders are where its at imo...


Alot of them imo are pollen chucking and un stable.


----------



## TWS (Jan 4, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> PM


Where is this bank located from . Get Bodhi and Dynasty in there.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 4, 2017)

TWS said:


> Alot of them imo are pollen chucking and un stable.


Gotta be selective...


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 4, 2017)

TWS said:


> Where is this bank located from . Get Bodhi and Dynasty in there.


Canada, Minnesota, &/or here if need be


----------



## TWS (Jan 4, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> Gotta be selective...


 Be selective ? Do you know the repercussions of a hermie ring a cab ? The seed bank and breeder take the blunt but the grower loses a crop. It's no fucking joke , people get shot for shit like that.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 4, 2017)

You made a fucking general statement that alot of smaller breeders are pollen chuckers....Yes, alot are, but there are some that aren't.....


----------



## TWS (Jan 4, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> Canada, Minnesota, &/or here if need be


 Over there is no better than the UK . What's the exchange rate in south asia ? Mflol. You guys will eventually see credit card problems too.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 4, 2017)

Where is over there TWS?


----------



## TWS (Jan 4, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> You made a fucking general statement that alot of smaller breeders are pollen chuckers....Yes, alot are, but there are some that aren't.....


 " a lot are " that's enough . And to be carrying breeders that are is not good business. Breed bay used to vet their breeders .


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 4, 2017)

There's a place in Canada, a place in the States, & here. I hope we don't, but I don't know why anyone would wish that sort of shit on anyone.


----------



## TWS (Jan 4, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> Where is over there TWS?


 Where you reside at as you mentioned,


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 4, 2017)

I don't understand your need to bash things, but anyway, I don't have time for that shit dude.


----------



## TWS (Jan 4, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> I don't understand your need to bash things, but anyway, I don't have time for that shit dude.


Fuck you Vns . I'm tired of your shit . Your carrying shitty breeders and I called you on it and you go on to say " you have to be selective " ?
I voiced my opinion based on your comments so suck it up or shut up.


----------



## TWS (Jan 4, 2017)

You can go cry in your own thread now and keep talking smack.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 4, 2017)

TWS said:


> They do not . It clearly states in the thread if you would of read it.


Fuck that thread


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 4, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> Fuck that thread


Woops i typed that then seen i u and vn having another bro argument lol
Wat i mean is i couldnt be bothered going thru the thread cos i knew the store was opening again
..but no i didnt know bout that cc change mate till you mentioned it


----------



## bict (Jan 4, 2017)

Ima go bank transfer for next season. Its an extra $22 bucks for bank fees but I get 4 extra seeds from attitude.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 4, 2017)

Couple pics @bict hope i dont mind
Thread got jacked by two bipolar bros...

Sour kush wants to bust out the cage shes reached 1.6m to get some wire on top for a bogan scrog 

Pakistan valley is so strong woulda been great to do a couple branched with cs....

And the 3 fingered leaf mutant the black dog


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 4, 2017)

bict said:


> Ima go bank transfer for next season. Its an extra $22 bucks for bank fees but I get 4 extra seeds from attitude.


If thats wat i have to do for herbies ill do it to..no stress for me


----------



## bict (Jan 4, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> If thats wat i have to do for herbies ill do it to..no stress for me


They don't do bank transfer to non uk customers unfortunately. Fuck cash orders personally


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 4, 2017)

bict said:


> They don't do bank transfer to non uk customers unfortunately. Fuck cash orders personally


Im friends with joseph at herbies ill just get him to send some on iou lol


----------



## bict (Jan 4, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> Im friends with joseph at herbies ill just get him to send some on iou lol


We don't all have that access haha


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 4, 2017)

bict said:


> We don't all have that access haha


Im just joking dude lol


----------



## bobqp (Jan 4, 2017)

bict said:


> Ima go bank transfer for next season. Its an extra $22 bucks for bank fees but I get 4 extra seeds from attitude.


 I do bank transfer's with attitude. Find it's the best way to deal with them. Yeah I get charged 20 dollar bank fee but 4 extra seeds with a bank transfer.


----------



## bobqp (Jan 4, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> Couple pics @bict hope i dont mind
> Thread got jacked by two bipolar bros...
> 
> Sour kush wants to bust out the cage shes reached 1.6m to get some wire on top for a bogan scrog
> ...


Looking good. Shame about the black dog flowering. I really want to see if America gets a fucked up start to there season. Don't wish it on them but want to see if there light cycle is weird.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 4, 2017)

Go fuck yourself @TWS. Thats all I have to say about that one.


----------



## TWS (Jan 4, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> Go fuck yourself @TWS. Thats all I have to say about that one.


You sound like a little bitch.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 4, 2017)

bobqp said:


> Looking good. Shame about the black dog flowering. I really want to see if America gets a fucked up start to there season. Don't wish it on them but want to see if there light cycle is weird.


The black dog flowering was entirely my fault mate i put them out the earliest i have any other time and the dog was a small seedling from my tent put outside as well
Im lucky the sour and paki didnt flower as well but im thinking the dog is way more fussy and flips easy so it still could be a gd strain for luke n bict providing they dont try and start her early and also if the dog is flowering proper now im all gd with that only would have 3 weeks veg left regardless if it wasnt
In fact im encouraging the dog to go flower mode proper now cos i would be looking at harvesting her start of march which is early for me


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jan 4, 2017)

bict said:


> Ima go bank transfer for next season. Its an extra $22 bucks for bank fees but I get 4 extra seeds from attitude.


I have a bad taste in my mouth from MWS. I tried transfering money twice. (due to them no longer having CC) Their bank returned the funds twice. I lost the bank transfer fee twice...Down $40 and no order..
Id rather not do another bank transfer..


----------



## TWS (Jan 4, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> I have a bad taste in my mouth from MWS. I tried transfering money twice. (due to them no longer having CC) Their bank returned the funds twice. I lost the bank transfer fee twice...Down $40 and no order..
> Id rather not do another bank transfer..


I all so did some shopping there and compared. They are higher priced than attitude .


----------



## Mason Jar 92705 (Jan 4, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> I have a bad taste in my mouth from MWS. I tried transfering money twice. (due to them no longer having CC) Their bank returned the funds twice. I lost the bank transfer fee twice...Down $40 and no order..
> Id rather not do another bank transfer..


Just went to Attitude, haven't been there in forever, and they state they take CC, visa only I think, from the last time I ordered. And Visa does the money conversion too. Just get someone to let you use their card. No biggy.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jan 4, 2017)

Mason Jar 92705 said:


> Just went to Attitude, haven't been there in forever, and they state they take CC, visa only I think, from the last time I ordered. And Visa does the money conversion too. Just get someone to let you use their card. No biggy.


Ill try again right now then.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jan 4, 2017)

Mason Jar 92705 said:


> Just went to Attitude, haven't been there in forever, and they state they take CC, visa only I think, from the last time I ordered. And Visa does the money conversion too. Just get someone to let you use their card. No biggy.


"We are unable to accept any card payments at the moment.

Please return to your cart by clicking here to select an alternative payment method.

We apologise for any inconvenience caused."



^ copy and pasted from final screen.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jan 4, 2017)

Tried yet again and it went through....woohooo!

God ordering seeds can be hard..lol


----------



## bict (Jan 4, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> Tried yet again and it went through....woohooo!
> 
> God ordering seeds can be hard..lol


I don't have visa


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 4, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> Tried yet again and it went through....woohooo!
> 
> God ordering seeds can be hard..lol


Wat with the credit card ..visa ? All good ?


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 4, 2017)

bict said:


> I don't have visa


Fuck me if i knew herbies was gonna stop cc payments you may not have got any fems from me mate lol


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jan 4, 2017)

yep..same visa i had been trying to use...


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 4, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> yep..same visa i had been trying to use...


Cool ....hope they take my visa end of season then cos i dont order anything while my seasons on


----------



## bict (Jan 4, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> Tried yet again and it went through....woohooo!
> 
> God ordering seeds can be hard..lol


what'd you buy lukey?


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 4, 2017)

Yeah lukey wat ya buy brooooo


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jan 4, 2017)

00 Seeds AUTO Northern Lights
Feminized Cannabis Seeds - 05 seeds - Have emailed and asked to change to photo as i made a mistake here.
1

Humboldt Seed Organization Black D.O.G.
Feminized Cannabis Seeds - 03 seeds
1

FEMINIZED UFO #1 Humboldt Seed Organization Chocolate Mint OG

1
FREEFreebie/BOGOF
FEMINIZED UFO #2 Dinafem Seeds Strawberry Amnesia

1
FREEFreebie/BOGOF
Humboldt Seed Organization Black D.O.G.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 4, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> 00 Seeds AUTO Northern Lights
> Feminized Cannabis Seeds - 05 seeds - Have emailed and asked to change to photo as i made a mistake here.
> 1
> 
> ...


Im glad ur giving the dog a go i still think she will go well...strawberry amnesia yum


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jan 4, 2017)

off on a hike tomorrow morning to see my girls (hopefully they are all girls)!


----------



## bict (Jan 4, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> off on a hike tomorrow morning to see my girls (hopefully they are all girls)!


Here's hoping bruv


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 5, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> off on a hike tomorrow morning to see my girls (hopefully they are all girls)!


Cool man


----------



## Prince4118 (Jan 5, 2017)

im 3 out of 4 female so far biggest one yet to show but is however starting to stretch


----------



## bobqp (Jan 5, 2017)

Prince4118 said:


> im 3 out of 4 female so far biggest one yet to show but is however starting to stretch


Big one is most likely a male. Hopefully it turns out to be female.


----------



## Prince4118 (Jan 5, 2017)

i alwats thought males showed way before frmales


----------



## bobqp (Jan 5, 2017)

Not all the time. Sometimes they can be later due to being a different pheno. Hope it's a female. Your plants are coming along nicely.


----------



## Prince4118 (Jan 5, 2017)

this plants has none of the signs i see in my usual males, usually my males grow taller and skinny with very few leaves this plant is small and thick bushy


----------



## Sir72 (Jan 5, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> Im.only saying it got mould cos @MiddlerGuerrilla had problems with black dog and mould..its quick flowering i would still give it one chance in your climate guys


That's funny because HSO's blackberry kush was my most mold risistant plant outdoor last year, in fact it was my only plant to not get any mold what so ever. Guess ill have to see how the black dog does outdoor, plan on doing a fairly large one.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 5, 2017)

Sir72 said:


> That's funny because HSO's blackberry kush was my most mold risistant plant outdoor last year, in fact it was my only plant to not get any mold what so ever. Guess ill have to see how the black dog does outdoor, plan on doing a fairly large one.


Yeah middlers area is really bad for mould i dont think its as much the plants fault as more than the area it was in i think.

Blackberry kush there you go guys mold resistant tested by sir72 ..you can try that one @bict


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jan 5, 2017)

Went for my walk. No signs of sex from what i could i see.

Biggest plant 4 1/2 foot tall.
 

This one is also doing well it was the ganged rapped and dragged under the mesh one. Found and killed a caterpillar on it today.


This one seems to have picked up. Lots of tips.


last one out there seems to be still struggling. Its the runt but very pretty. Hope she explodes in the next few weeks.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 5, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> Went for my walk. No signs of sex from what i could i see.
> 
> Biggest plant 4 1/2 foot tall.
> View attachment 3869011 View attachment 3869012
> ...


Some of those leaves look fucken awesome mate full on second last pic


----------



## bict (Jan 5, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> Went for my walk. No signs of sex from what i could i see.
> 
> Biggest plant 4 1/2 foot tall.
> View attachment 3869011 View attachment 3869012
> ...


Beautiful sativa leaves. Aussie as


----------



## bobqp (Jan 5, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> Went for my walk. No signs of sex from what i could i see.
> 
> Biggest plant 4 1/2 foot tall.
> View attachment 3869011 View attachment 3869012
> ...


They have shot up nicely. Nice sativa dominated strain.. looking great.


----------



## bobqp (Jan 5, 2017)

Prince4118 said:


> this plants has none of the signs i she month ee in my usual males, usually my males grow taller and skinny with very few leaves this plant is small and thick bushy


hopefully it's turns female. Yours and liked should stretch like crazy at the end of the month.


----------



## bobqp (Jan 5, 2017)

After loosing half my plants during the holidays due to the drought it's now day 5 of pouring down rain. What plants I have left will love this rain. Can't get out to see them because the Clay is too dangerous to drive and ride on.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jan 5, 2017)

Went to super cheap and grabbed a 1m x 1m trailer net.

Ill see if it will help take the stain later in the grow. (if the two larger ones are female anyway..)


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jan 5, 2017)

bict said:


> Beautiful sativa leaves. Aussie as


My pretty much last Australian Blue seeds.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jan 5, 2017)

bobqp said:


> After loosing half my plants during the holidays due to the drought it's now day 5 of pouring down rain. What plants I have left will love this rain. Can't get out to see them because the Clay is too dangerous to drive and ride on.


Said no speedway driver ever!

Rain means u can stay home and drink beer!


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 6, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> Said no speedway driver ever!
> 
> Rain means u can stay home and drink beer!


fuck that...I drink beer in the rain can be anywhere but I waaaant moooooooore beeeeeeeer everyday


----------



## bobqp (Jan 6, 2017)

What's the most potent strain anyone has grown from seed and seedbank name. Will be making another order from attitude tonight. Already decided on gorilla bomb. Supposed to be gorilla glue 4 x thc bomb. And decided on girl scout cookies from blimburn. And rare dankness 501st


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 6, 2017)

bobqp said:


> What's the most potent strain anyone has grown from seed and seedbank name. Will be making another order from attitude tonight. Already decided on gorilla bomb. Supposed to be gorilla glue 4 x thc bomb. And decided on girl scout cookies from blimburn. And rare dankness 501st


Seeds that are available from attitude that would be my strongest grown would be pineapple chunk from barneys fem seeds


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 6, 2017)

Northern lights #5 x haze is going to get a run next season looking for that old school taste done outdoors 
Sensi seeds 
Prob change my mind a few times but id like to give this girl a run


----------



## bobqp (Jan 6, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> Northern lights #5 x haze is going to get a run next season looking for that old school taste done outdoors
> Sensi seeds
> Prob change my mind a few times but id like to give this girl a run


 might buy a pineapple chunk fem in pick and mix and breed it and give it a trial run in a greenhouse over winter. Speaking of old school seen some pics of super silver haze at over 14 foot tall. Think I might get 2 female seeds of that as well. Thanks for the input


----------



## bict (Jan 6, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> Northern lights #5 x haze is going to get a run next season looking for that old school taste done outdoors
> Sensi seeds
> Prob change my mind a few times but id like to give this girl a run


Decided what Im running next season. 'Suger black rose' and 'black russian' by delicious seeds plus whatever freebies I get. 

Rubes you can pick some seeds and ill add em to my order when I do it. Plus the other freebies I'm not gonna use


----------



## adgas (Jan 6, 2017)

bict said:


> Decided what Im running next season. 'Suger black rose' and 'black russian' by delicious seeds plus whatever freebies I get.
> 
> Rubes you can pick some seeds and ill add em to my order when I do it. Plus the other freebies I'm not gonna use


Im a big fan of delicious seeds after my sugar candy grow last year, i got a pack of sugar black rose but didnt pop any this year just one dark devil auto wanted to keep it small this year and its doing pretty well.


----------



## bict (Jan 6, 2017)

adgas said:


> Im a big fan of delicious seeds after my sugar candy grow last year, i got a pack of sugar black rose but didnt pop any this year just one dark devil auto wanted to keep it small this year and its doing pretty well.


I'm the same with my cotton candy I've got going this season. She's going the best compared to my other fems.


----------



## bobqp (Jan 6, 2017)

adgas said:


> Im a big fan of delicious seeds after my sugar candy grow last year, i got a pack of sugar black rose but didnt pop any this year just one dark devil auto wanted to keep it small this year and its doing pretty well.


Nice plant


----------



## adgas (Jan 6, 2017)

bobqp said:


> Nice plant


Thanks, hopefully she has a bit of potency to her, never grown full purple or an auto and i hear both can have a bad effect on potency, might have heard wrong though.


----------



## bobqp (Jan 6, 2017)

adgas said:


> Thanks, hopefully she has a bit of potency to her, never grown full purple or an auto and i hear both can have a bad effect on potency, might have heard wrong though.


I have 2 auto strain's autoberry and deimos that I crossed with a photo male. There about 12 inches tall now. Auto's have good potency.


----------



## adgas (Jan 6, 2017)

bobqp said:


> I have 2 auto strain's autoberry and deimos that I crossed with a photo male. There about 12 inches tall now. Auto's have good potency.


Nice, good to hear. She smells amazing, very fruity but also like fuel at the same time.


----------



## bobqp (Jan 6, 2017)




----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 6, 2017)

adgas said:


> Im a big fan of delicious seeds after my sugar candy grow last year, i got a pack of sugar black rose but didnt pop any this year just one dark devil auto wanted to keep it small this year and its doing pretty well.


I grew a dark devil pre season last yr.
Not much yield but surprisingly it was an ok smoke..brought the giggles on between a few of us when we smoked it.
Was almost black more than purple buds went 67 days i think


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jan 6, 2017)

adgas said:


> Im a big fan of delicious seeds after my sugar candy grow last year, i got a pack of sugar black rose but didnt pop any this year just one dark devil auto wanted to keep it small this year and its doing pretty well.


That looks pretty chunky for an auto. especially an outdoors one.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 6, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> I grew a dark devil pre season last yr.
> Not much yield but surprisingly it was an ok smoke..brought the giggles on between a few of us when we smoked it.
> Was almost black more than purple buds went 67 days i think


finished product mate....if you get an ounce of an auto id call it a success


----------



## adgas (Jan 6, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> That looks pretty chunky for an auto. especially an outdoors one.


The buds arent very dense, but theres a few weeks to go so they may get more solid.


----------



## adgas (Jan 6, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> finished product mate....if you get an ounce of an auto id call it a successView attachment 3869860


Looks nice ruby.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 6, 2017)

adgas said:


> Looks nice ruby.


Was only 8 grams bro lol but yeah was a nice tasting smoke


----------



## bobqp (Jan 6, 2017)




----------



## bobqp (Jan 6, 2017)

First pic. Money maker. With 2 auto x photos fems flowering. Second pic is bush indica seedlings starting to grow and last pic is sweet sativas


----------



## BushHobbit (Jan 7, 2017)

Put up some shade cloth over it found its first pre flowers wrapt. What seed banks have people had success with seems like herbies is a no go..dont take debit pre pay etc.


----------



## bobqp (Jan 7, 2017)

BushHobbit said:


> Put up some shade cloth over it found its first pre flowers wrapt. What seed banks have people had success with seems like herbies is a no go..dont take debit pre pay etc.View attachment 3870211


Nice plant. I'd go with attitude seedbank. I usaully get 15 to 20 free seeds with every order.


----------



## bobqp (Jan 7, 2017)

bobqp said:


> Nice plant. I'd go with attitude seedbank. I usaully get 15 to 20 free seeds with every order.


And what state are you in.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 7, 2017)

bobqp said:


> And what state are you in.


Mentally fucked up state


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 7, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> Mentally fucked up state


Oh sorry..thats me i smoked my last hash on top of some chunk now im 3/4 bottle o jimmy beam into the night ...
So im in a mentally unstable situation.
Lucky i got none of yer phone numbers im a pain in the cunt flaps when drunk


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## OzCocoLoco (Jan 7, 2017)

LAPK
Black Dog
Lemon Crippler
Finally got a few days of rain not a huge amount but the plants enjoyed a bit of a break from the heat. Black Dog has started to flower so we'll see just how quick it finishes


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jan 7, 2017)

OzCocoLoco said:


> LAPK
> Black Dog
> Lemon Crippler
> Finally got a few days of rain not a huge amount but the plants enjoyed a bit of a break from the heat. Black Dog has started to flower so we'll see just how quick it finishes


Damn they look good.keep me informed of the black dog please.


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Jan 7, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> Damn they look good.keep me informed of the black dog please.


Will do I'm guessing it'll finish around the last week of feb?


----------



## bobqp (Jan 7, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> Oh sorry..thats me i smoked my last hash on top of some chunk now im 3/4 bottle o jimmy beam into the night ...
> So im in a mentally unstable situation.
> Lucky i got none of yer phone numbers im a pain in the cunt flaps when drunk


Haha


----------



## bobqp (Jan 7, 2017)

OzCocoLoco said:


> LAPK
> Black Dog
> Lemon Crippler
> Finally got a few days of rain not a huge amount but the plants enjoyed a bit of a break from the heat. Black Dog has started to flower so we'll see just how quick it finishes


Black dog seems to flower early. Hoping it's not the start of flowering already. Watching the black dogs very closely to see if it will be a spring crop contender. See how rubys and yours turn out


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 7, 2017)

OzCocoLoco said:


> LAPK
> Black Dog
> Lemon Crippler
> Finally got a few days of rain not a huge amount but the plants enjoyed a bit of a break from the heat. Black Dog has started to flower so we'll see just how quick it finishes


Pretty sure even tho my dog tried to flower early cos of my own mistake shes trying to flower now proper..which means she switches easy and fast finishes..i hope thats the case


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 7, 2017)

OzCocoLoco said:


> Will do I'm guessing it'll finish around the last week of feb?


Id be happy with an early finisher around march 6th...that would be awesome


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 7, 2017)

So ....a bottle o beam later numerous cones 2 spots of hash the wife says your not staggering or stumbling your an alco.
.....
Ill give that lady in the boat a gd pounding tonite


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Jan 7, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> So ....a bottle o beam later numerous cones 2 spots of hash the wife says your not staggering or stumbling your an alco.
> .....
> Ill give that lady in the boat a gd pounding tonite


Me mates old man says your only an alcoholic if yo go to meetings


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 7, 2017)

OzCocoLoco said:


> Me mates old man says your only an alcoholic if yo go to meetings


lol used to say the same thing


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 7, 2017)

Ive cancelled all meetings so i fit in with them


----------



## bict (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## bict (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## bict (Jan 7, 2017)

Every plant in my garden. Couldn't be fucked doing the names haha. Taken today when i fed/watered them. 

RIP wonder woman and NL X BB. Ripped them because all the leaves had gone black. Fuck knows what happened to them.


----------



## mushroom head (Jan 7, 2017)

bict said:


> Every plant in my garden. Couldn't be fucked doing the names haha. Taken today when i fed/watered them.
> 
> RIP wonder woman and NL X BB. Ripped them because all the leaves had gone black. Fuck knows what happened to them.


One with the fat leaves catches my eye


----------



## WV: Jetson (Jan 7, 2017)

bict said:


> Every plant in my garden. Couldn't be fucked doing the names haha. Taken today when i fed/watered them.
> 
> RIP wonder woman and NL X BB. Ripped them because all the leaves had gone black. Fuck knows what happened to them.


 All that early season, seedling jitters for naught! Nice looking garden, Bict.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 7, 2017)

mushroom head said:


> One with the fat leaves catches my eye


Dream machine id say...gd strain for indoor


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 7, 2017)

Fucken looking gd now @bict really gd


----------



## bict (Jan 7, 2017)

mushroom head said:


> One with the fat leaves catches my eye





ruby fruit said:


> Dream machine id say...gd strain for indoor


Indeed, the dream machine is a good looking plant.


----------



## bict (Jan 7, 2017)

WV: Jetson said:


> All that early season, seedling jitters for naught! Nice looking garden, Bict.


Thanks man. Yeah I know, I'm a worrying son of a bitch eh haha


----------



## bict (Jan 7, 2017)

T


ruby fruit said:


> Fucken looking gd now @bict really gd


Thanks rubes  couldn't of done it without ya.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jan 7, 2017)

Sweet bict!

Nice spot for a beer and a BBQ with that view!

Did u happen to take any pics of the one's with black leaves? Be interested to see em if u did.


----------



## bict (Jan 7, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> Sweet bict!
> 
> Nice spot for a beer and a BBQ with that view!
> 
> Did u happen to take any pics of the one's with black leaves? Be interested to see em if u did.


Its a nice spot eh. I love approaching it and just seeing the beautiful green tops poking over the fence haha. 

Nah I didn't, they were black, crispy and twisted. Its new soil that I only cleared out and extended for this season so that may have something to do with it.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 7, 2017)

sour kush hit six ft last couple days shes got a thick main stem to for a spot that doesn't get full sun 100%
the Pakistan valley is a disease free strong as fuck plant ill be looking at one again if she smokes up gd when finished,she just doesn't get thirsty in the way after a 42 degree day droop if not watered,very hardy very strong growing plant.
I can see why indoor guys like it in their arsenal.Ive never had a plant in a 15 that doesn't need a water after one day of extreme temps,pretty impressed.but that plant is also sitting in seasol soil very dark rich soil that I only added neem pellets and perlite to....


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 7, 2017)

bict said:


> T
> Thanks rubes  couldn't of done it without ya.


don't thank me yet bro still got the most important part to go now but yer 2 thirds the way there 
one day at a time lad,im getting pretty excited as to whats gonna start in the next 2 weeks


----------



## bobqp (Jan 7, 2017)

bict said:


> T
> Thanks rubes  couldn't of done it without ya.


Watching your dream machine closely. I have a four foot tall dream machine with about 40 to 50 tops. Will put up pics throughout the flowering cycle to compare plants. You should try blue dream very nice plants. Will be crossing mine with a beautifully indica mandala male that has revegged in the forest.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 7, 2017)

The girls are looking beautiful @bict ! Nice job


----------



## bict (Jan 7, 2017)

bobqp said:


> Watching your dream machine closely. I have a four foot tall dream machine with about 40 to 50 tops. Will put up pics throughout the flowering cycle to compare plants. You should try blue dream very nice plants. Will be crossing mine with a beautifully indica mandala male that has revegged in the forest.


My first indoor grow by my self was blue dream by hso back in 2013. Good plant. 

My dream machine is slow as growing, didn't top her anymore due to her slowness.


----------



## bict (Jan 7, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> The girls are looking beautiful @bict ! Nice job


Ty bruv


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 7, 2017)

bict said:


> My first indoor grow by my self was blue dream by hso back in 2013. Good plant.
> 
> My dream machine is slow as growing, didn't top her anymore due to her slowness.


I couldnt get the dm big doing guerrilla grow last yr but i do know it yields indoor well...my buds on the outdoor were a teal cunt to trim but im sure it was just thru lack of water/care that contributed to a sub par 3-4 oz plant 
My paki valley has gone nuts @bict i think it needs to get to a slow 10 weeks growth before you see it really boom


----------



## bobqp (Jan 7, 2017)

bict said:


> My first indoor grow by my self was blue dream by hso back in 2013. Good plant.
> 
> My dream machine is slow as growing, didn't top her anymore due to her slowness.


That seems to be the problem with the dream machine strain slow growing. The buds on the 2dream machine I've harvested were golf ball sized buds along the branches. Needs to be crossed with a sativa dominant male to promote early vigorous growth. Would pick blue dream over dream machine anyday. Those treemans plants of your look great. Changed my attitude order again. Feel happy with what I ordered now.


----------



## bict (Jan 7, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> I couldnt get the dm big doing guerrilla grow last yr but i do know it yields indoor well...my buds on the outdoor were a teal cunt to trim but im sure it was just thru lack of water/care that contributed to a sub par 3-4 oz plant
> My paki valley has gone nuts @bict i think it needs to get to a slow 10 weeks growth before you see it really boom


I reckon it needs consistent temps/ sun too which I've only gotten in the last 2-3 weeks. Since then I've seen growth in my pk.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 7, 2017)

bict said:


> I reckon it needs consistent temps/ sun too which I've only gotten in the last 2-3 weeks. Since then I've seen growth in my pk.


for sure


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 7, 2017)

bobqp said:


> That seems to be the problem with the dream machine strain slow growing. The buds on the 2dream machine I've harvested were golf ball sized buds along the branches. Needs to be crossed with a sativa dominant male to promote early vigorous growth. Would pick blue dream over dream machine anyday. Those treemans plants of your look great. Changed my attitude order again. Feel happy with what I ordered now.


did you get the January 8-10th freebie promotions as well...they look good


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 7, 2017)

Everythings coming together this season touchwood..this morning i go out to see a few ladybugs on my plants
Never had them before must be a gd luck sign cos i cant see pests anywhere


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jan 7, 2017)

bict said:


> I reckon it needs consistent temps/ sun too which I've only gotten in the last 2-3 weeks. Since then I've seen growth in my pk.


Just a touch over 30c at my place today. Hope it cools down for work tomorrow!..lol, Top day.

bict you may find this thread worth having a look ay ( thttp://www.rollitup.org/t/technology-and-the-gorilla-grower.931425/ ) and anyone else here thats had any experience with power etc at a gorrila plot.

I took the kayak out yesterday and have found a couple of nice contenders for a plot. But ill need automation. I hope to get some useful info there.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jan 7, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> Everythings coming together this season touchwood..this morning i go out to see a few ladybugs on my plants
> Never had them before must be a gd luck sign cos i cant see pests anywhere
> View attachment 3870918


cute bugger.


----------



## bobqp (Jan 7, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> did you get the January 8-10th freebie promotions as well...they look good


Yeh got the January promo. Scored 18 free seeds. Nice variety of strain's.


----------



## bobqp (Jan 7, 2017)

Will put these seeds out as soon as I get them and see if any are good enough for next years crop.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 8, 2017)

Boom time


----------



## bobqp (Jan 9, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> Boom time
> View attachment 3871578


 Lots of nice healthy tops. Didn't realize how close your plants are. They should stretch out nicely. Thinking of trying different soil nextyear. How many gallon hole's do you think you have there Ruby?


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 9, 2017)

bobqp said:


> Lots of nice healthy tops. Didn't realize how close your plants are. They should stretch out nicely. Thinking of trying different soil nextyear. How many gallon hole's do you think you have there Ruby?


There was some space there allowed but i wasnt counting on the sour to get as big as it has...
The paki is in a 15 gallon fabric pot the sour is in a 100 gallon hole thats how much soil it took to fill give or take 400 litres and the dog is in a hole as big as a 15 gallon with new soil in the hole but surrounded by other old dirt


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 9, 2017)

bobqp said:


> Lots of nice healthy tops. Didn't realize how close your plants are. They should stretch out nicely. Thinking of trying different soil nextyear. How many gallon hole's do you think you have there Ruby?


I have got onto a soil that u can use stand alone with some perlite if needed and thats it.
The soil will feed your plants all thru veg im sure grab it from local shops i think ur way to but it is dear for a 25litre bag 
Thats the soil ive used for the paki valley stand alone the sour is in ammended soil done my way and cooked


----------



## bobqp (Jan 9, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> I have got onto a soil that u can use stand alone with some perlite if needed and thats it.
> The soil will feed your plants all thru veg im sure grab it from local shops i think ur way to but it is dear for a 25litre bag
> Thats the soil ive used for the paki valley stand alone the sour is in ammended soil done my way and cooked


I think I'll give a new soil a try. Plants seems to be responding a lot better now with nitrosol half strenght and 4 days later powerfeed half strenght. Seems to give the plants an overall good selection of nutrients. Think I'll stick with 120 litre bags and wider hole's in the ground. Will most likely only use 1 sativa dominant strain next season gth1. Watching bicts plants have hot me keen to go back to indica growing. Haha


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 9, 2017)

New soil ive tried on the paki is sea-sol brand has all the goodies in it only need water first couple months..expensive tho


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 9, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> New soil ive tried on the paki is sea-sol brand has all the goodies in it only need water first couple months..expensive tho


Get a pic of the bag tomorrow


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Jan 9, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> New soil ive tried on the paki is sea-sol brand has all the goodies in it only need water first couple months..expensive tho


Haven't seen the seasol potting mix before, it sounds like good gear.
Do u you mix compost in aswell?


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 9, 2017)

OzCocoLoco said:


> Haven't seen the seasol potting mix before, it sounds like good gear.
> Do u you mix compost in aswell?


Yeah but only one handful of rooster booster pellets,one handful of neem pellets and the 2 bags of seasol soil to fill a 15 gallon bag 3 inches from the top 
Ive never seen the soil before this yr its a really dark wet rich looking soil
I gound even when its hot and the soil has dried it still looks wet even though its not
If you had to make up 100 litres of gd soil you could mix 2 bags of this and two bags of cheap as fuck soil and it would be a gd mix


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 9, 2017)

I think ill be using it next yr as a 50% base mixed with my old soil with my own goodies and perlite mixed in


----------



## bobqp (Jan 9, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> I think ill be using it next yr as a 50% base mixed with my old soil with my own goodies and perlite mixed in


I need to use more perlite in my pots. Did you put up any pics of wonder woman in the 2015 open show and tell?


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 9, 2017)

bobqp said:


> I need to use more perlite in my pots. Did you put up any pics of wonder woman in the 2015 open show and tell?


I done my own thread for that one mate ..the last two yrs ive done my threads for my grows but this yr I thought id tag along with bict  ww in 2015 was great for my standards last year it lacked cos of whiteflies...so I decided to go with the kush in the main hole this yr but I miss my wonder woman already lol


----------



## TWS (Jan 9, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> I done my own thread for that one mate ..the last two yrs ive done my threads for my grows but this yr I thought id tag along with bict  ww in 2015 was great for my standards last year it lacked cos of whiteflies...so I decided to go with the kush in the main hole this yr but I miss my wonder woman already lol


 You could at least put a pic up in your big bush thread. To bad you don't have a wonder woman this year....fitting


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jan 9, 2017)

Bict has one of the better threads going this year. To bad people like me jump in and post pics of their grow.


----------



## eddy600 (Jan 9, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> I think ill be using it next yr as a 50% base mixed with my old soil with my own goodies and perlite mixed in


 Not sure if they have Home Depo there but they are caring a new organic mix $12 for 2 cubic Ft. it's in a purple color bag no chunks or twigs looks real nice for the price


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 9, 2017)

eddy600 said:


> Not sure if they have Home Depo there but they are caring a new organic mix $12 for 2 cubic Ft. it's in a purple color bag no chunks or twigs looks real nice for the price


No home depot here mate no
Sounds gd that does to


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 9, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> Bict has one of the better threads going this year. To bad people like me jump in and post pics of their grow.


This is where aussies are weak as piss...how many we seen on here post pics 5 ? 7 ? Fuck all 
Lucky we got a few posting pics on bicts thread otherwise it would be lile theres only one stoner in oz


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 9, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> Bict has one of the better threads going this year. To bad people like me jump in and post pics of their grow.


And bicts thread is one of the better ones this yr cos its the only one lets not sell.ourselves short ...when the yanks start growing season thats where the actions at ..so much to learn


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 9, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> And bicts thread is one of the better ones this yr cos its the only one lets not sell.ourselves short ...when the yanks start growing season thats where the actions at ..so much to learn


but having said that..aussie pride !
anyone checked out the new movie Down Under? black comedy bout the cronulla riots


----------



## TWS (Jan 9, 2017)

eddy600 said:


> Not sure if they have Home Depo there but they are caring a new organic mix $12 for 2 cubic Ft. it's in a purple color bag no chunks or twigs looks real nice for the price


Every soil or plant I have bought from HD comes with root aphids.


----------



## bobqp (Jan 9, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> but having said that..aussie pride !
> anyone checked out the new movie Down Under? black comedy bout the cronulla riots


 the bed Kelly tattoo in that movie is priceless. Haha


----------



## eddy600 (Jan 9, 2017)

TWS said:


> Every soil or plant I have bought from HD comes with root aphids.


I have only had that problem with fox farm soils,cut a bag open looked fine to me


----------



## bobqp (Jan 9, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> I done my own thread for that one mate ..the last two yrs ive done my threads for my grows but this yr I thought id tag along with bict  ww in 2015 was great for my standards last year it lacked cos of whiteflies...so I decided to go with the kush in the main hole this yr but I miss my wonder woman already lol


I'll go through the old Theads. Cheers.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 9, 2017)

bobqp said:


> I'll go through the old Theads. Cheers.


Yeah i reckon bout page 160-180 you should see plenty of old wonder woman think it was viking fruit 14/15 grow they are quite entertaining threads not just all bout growing so unless u got a day free theres a fair bit of bullshit to go through lol


----------



## bobqp (Jan 9, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> Yeah i reckon bout page 160-180 you should see plenty of old wonder woman think it was viking fruit 14/15 grow they are quite entertaining threads not just all bout growing so unless u got a day free theres a fair bit of bullshit to go through lol


Haha cheers


----------



## TWS (Jan 9, 2017)

eddy600 said:


> I have only had that problem with fox farm soils,cut a bag open looked fine to me


Yes , it's possible in any brand or supplier .


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 9, 2017)

bobqp said:


> Haha cheers


Heres that soil im talking bout...definitely done its job do far in veg on the paki as a stand alone mix...plus the chillis i have are booming with it as well very dark green plants


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 9, 2017)

Yo @TWS how far would you take the maxsea grow into flower before you used the bloom ?


----------



## bobqp (Jan 9, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> Heres that soil im talking bout...definitely done its job do far in veg on the paki as a stand alone mix...plus the chillis i have are booming with it as well very dark green plants
> View attachment 3872251


Cheers. Loved the pics of your wonder woman. Both seasons. Your dream machine looked like my 2 from spring harvest. Not the best plants but the strain could be better with breeding. Ghost train haze pics I loved. Was that a full season grow with gth. So hot here gotta go out and do some watering and checking the depths of the water holes


----------



## TWS (Jan 9, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> Yo @TWS how far would you take the maxsea grow into flower before you used the bloom ?


 Depending on color week 3-4 or at least half/half.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 9, 2017)

bobqp said:


> Cheers. Loved the pics of your wonder woman. Both seasons. Your dream machine looked like my 2 from spring harvest. Not the best plants but the strain could be better with breeding. Ghost train haze pics I loved. Was that a full season grow with gth. So hot here gotta go out and do some watering and checking the depths of the water holes


yep the gth was full season for a pound plus trim,the blue dream in the same spot this year is looking like a pound plus no worries


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 9, 2017)

TWS said:


> Depending on color week 3-4 or at least half/half.


if I go to much earlier than that I will get fade to early?


----------



## TWS (Jan 9, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> if I go to much earlier than that I will get fade to early?


 Not a guarantee but this is what I see . Even PC agreed this year .
But hey , you know the old saying.....


----------



## bobqp (Jan 9, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> yep the gth was full season for a pound plus trim,the blue dream in the same spot this year is looking like a pound plus no worries


I've got both those strain's so it just a matter digging bigger holes and trying new soil's.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 9, 2017)

TWS said:


> Not a guarantee but this is what I see . Even PC agreed this year .
> But hey , you know the old saying.....


Be worth doing half n half for week 3 and 4 then full bloom till 2 weeks from finish i think ?with veg up to week 2


----------



## TWS (Jan 9, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> Be worth doing half n half for week 3 and 4 then full bloom till 2 weeks from finish i think ?with veg up to week 2


Sounds good .


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 9, 2017)

TWS said:


> Sounds good .


Cheers brah...
The plants are starting to look hella sweet but the sour is really showing itself off got a gd feeling she will break the pound easy but you never know

Im not yer mum


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 9, 2017)

bobqp said:


> I've got both those strain's so it just a matter digging bigger holes and trying new soil's.


Blue dream


----------



## bobqp (Jan 9, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> Blue dream
> View attachment 3872335


I have the more indica pheno. Don't know wheather that's good or bad haha. Really nice photo


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jan 9, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> And bicts thread is one of the better ones this yr cos its the only one lets not sell.ourselves short ...when the yanks start growing season thats where the actions at ..so much to learn


True..Aussies are at the pub not on the interwebythingo sharing info.


----------



## bobqp (Jan 9, 2017)

120 litre pot. 2 ww x BB. , 2 sweet sativas, 4 bush indicas. About 40 main tops and maybe another 30 secondary tops. Rains helped them boost up. No signs of flowering only preflowers at the beginning of the season. I'd be happy with half pound out of this pot. Proberly get more but half pound was what I was aiming for.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jan 9, 2017)




----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 9, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> View attachment 3872535


we at 14 hrs at jan 18


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 9, 2017)

plants look to be going thru stretch now


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jan 9, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> we at 14 hrs at jan 18


I wish we were. be nice to start flowering cycle earlier.


----------



## bict (Jan 9, 2017)

I've noticed my plants have stretched a little.


----------



## bobqp (Jan 10, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> I wish we were. be nice to start flowering cycle earlier.


Said no one ever haha


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 10, 2017)

bobqp said:


> Said no one ever haha


well actually id like another month for veg


----------



## bobqp (Jan 10, 2017)

Fuck I don't even know what the sex is with half my plants. Haha. Only 2 have started to show preflowers. Last year half of my strain's didn't start flowering till 12 th Feb. .will sacrafice these strain's to make female seeds hopefully. Pineapple express 1 and 2 . Blueberry gum, wild Thailand, lemon og, cookies kush, Cindy 99 ,royal purple lush, Tangie. If I can't make female seeds with these I'll just make reg seeds.


----------



## bobqp (Jan 10, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> well actually id like another month for veg


Same. I think my bush strain's won't flower till late jan early Feb. Will bring out the greenhouses in late March and start playing with winter breeding again.


----------



## TWS (Jan 10, 2017)

bobqp said:


> Fuck I don't even know what the sex is with half my plants. Haha. Only 2 have started to show preflowers. Last year half of my strain's didn't start flowering till 12 th Feb. .will sacrafice these strain's to make female seeds hopefully. Pineapple express 1 and 2 . Blueberry gum, wild Thailand, lemon og, cookies kush, Cindy 99 ,royal purple lush, Tangie. If I can't make female seeds with these I'll just make reg seeds.


If you grow them a bit in one gallon or two gallon pots and root bound them a bit before going into big pots they will show sex for you if you know what to look for pre maturely.
How do you think we sex out huge green houses? We don't find males late in the game.


----------



## bobqp (Jan 10, 2017)

TWS said:


> If you grow them a bit in one gallon or two gallon pots and root bound them a bit before going into big pots they will show sex for you if you know what to look for pre maturely.
> How do you think we sex out huge green houses? We don't find males late in the game.


I'll havt to try that cheers. I thought you guys mostly buy and swap clones with other growers. Great effort to get those plants huge in a season from seed.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 10, 2017)

bobqp said:


> I'll havt to try that cheers. I thought you guys mostly buy and swap clones with other growers. Great effort to get those plants huge in a season from seed.


Thats why the kings of grows use artificial means to give the girls a head start


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 10, 2017)

Now this is a bogan scrog lol


----------



## TWS (Jan 10, 2017)

bobqp said:


> I'll havt to try that cheers. I thought you guys mostly buy and swap clones with other growers. Great effort to get those plants huge in a season from seed.


It helps to use a loop . You will either see micro calyx with a pistil or a ball on a stick or sometimes a question mark looking growth which is the male flower before it elongated on its stem.


----------



## TWS (Jan 10, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> Thats why the kings of grows use artificial means to give the girls a head start


No artificial means needed if you live in a long season climate .
We can pop seed outside in April, sex out and hit the 10 pound mark with out lghts.
This way you have no revegg issues.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 10, 2017)

TWS said:


> No artificial means needed if you live in a long season climate .
> We can pop seed outside in April, sex out and hit the 10 pound mark with out lghts.
> This way you have no revegg issues.


We have the so cal climate and weather


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 10, 2017)

So i guess i should say i see 4 pounders no.prob from seed with no lights but ive never seen bigger than 4 plus


----------



## TWS (Jan 10, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> So i guess i should say i see 4 pounders no.prob from seed with no lights but ive never seen bigger than 4 plus


 You suck that's all I can say .


----------



## TWS (Jan 10, 2017)

Big pots , full sun , good genetics, know how to feed , play rock music, lots of water , talk to them .


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 10, 2017)

TWS said:


> Big pots , full sun , good genetics, know how to feed , play rock music, lots of water , talk to them .


Got all that except full sun....im ok with that a 200g wouldnt go astray if i had a bigger space


----------



## TWS (Jan 10, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> Got all that except full sun....im ok with that a 200g wouldnt go astray if i had a bigger space


 You need to hit two pounds and show some pussy first and it will all be easy after that . Straight up 5 pounders every season.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 10, 2017)

TWS said:


> You need to hit two pounds and show some pussy first and it will all be easy after that . Straight up 5 pounders every season.


27 the other year i thought was a one off but the sour is pushing if it holds gd weighty buds..i still dont think it will beat the ww


----------



## TWS (Jan 10, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> 27 the other year i thought was a one off but the sour is pushing if it holds gd weighty buds..i still dont think it will beat the ww


Do you like my boobs ?


----------



## bict (Jan 10, 2017)

TWS said:


> Do you like my boobs ?
> 
> View attachment 3872622


Mmmm milky


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 10, 2017)

bict said:


> Mmmm milky


You only come out after u see that pic you fruit loop


----------



## bict (Jan 10, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> You only come out after u see that pic you fruit loop


----------



## bobqp (Jan 10, 2017)

I'll stick to 120 litre pots. Will try 2 kiddie pool's next season to see how they go trial and error. Going to turn a cross of gth1 and mandala male into my next bush strain. Should have the potency I need.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jan 10, 2017)

bobqp said:


> Said no one ever haha


Id like it so any mold chances are 1/2.

Late march and April we tend to get lotsa rain.

Went out the plot this morning. 

No sign of sex or stretch as yet. Plants looking healthy. The little runt is still going, Two largest plants are around chin height. Did a couple of tips.


----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (Jan 10, 2017)

bict said:


> Update:
> 
> Treemanbuds seeds - alpha diesel.
> View attachment 3865294
> ...


That looks like a beautiful lineup.


----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (Jan 10, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> Yeah middlers area is really bad for mould i dont think its as much the plants fault as more than the area it was in i think.
> 
> Blackberry kush there you go guys mold resistant tested by sir72 ..you can try that one @bict


Yes the climate can be very humid all the way into September though it normally subsides by late August. This past year happened to be the wettest July and August on record. And temps stayed in the 90s with high humidity into September along with a couple of big rains and cloud cover for a few days. During a normal year everything I ran would have held up much better but I had shit completely melting down on me like the Black D.O.G.


----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (Jan 10, 2017)

TWS said:


> You could at least put a pic up in your big bush thread. To bad you don't have a wonder woman this year....fitting


----------



## bict (Jan 10, 2017)

MiddlerGuerrilla said:


> That looks like a beautiful lineup.


Ty, did you see the latest updates?


----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (Jan 10, 2017)

bict said:


> Ty, did you see the latest updates?


Yes I just finished catching up. Everything looking great...I haven't hardly been on for past month. Checking out all of this veg porn has my thumb hard....is it May yet?


----------



## bict (Jan 10, 2017)

MiddlerGuerrilla said:


> Yes I just finished catching up. Everything looking great...I haven't hardly been on for past month. Checking out all of this veg porn has my thumb hard....is it May yet?


Haha


----------



## bobqp (Jan 10, 2017)

I'd say me and you will be the last to harvest out of the group due to growing sativas. Chances are you still have another month.


Lucky Luke said:


> Id like it so any mold chances are 1/2. I
> 
> Lateusallusal march and April we tend to get lotsa rain.
> 
> ...


I usually harvest in april. Your sativas should get big.the latest I have harvested a plant was 1 week after the nimbin mardi gras. Your sativas look great.


----------



## bict (Jan 10, 2017)

bobqp said:


> I'd say me and you will be the last to harvest out of the group due to growing sativas. Chances are you still have another month.
> 
> I usually harvest in april. Your sativas should get big.the latest I have harvested a plant was 1 week after the nimbin mardi gras. Your sativas look great.


My training day by dna is hella sativa dominant. Leaves are skinny as fuck


----------



## bobqp (Jan 10, 2017)

bict said:


> My training day by dna is hella sativa dominant. Leaves are skinny as fuck


 should grow nice and big then. Any of your plants showing signs of flowering yet,?. They all look great. But I think your dream machine will be the least yielding.


----------



## bict (Jan 10, 2017)

bobqp said:


> should grow nice and big then. Any of your plants showing signs of flowering yet,?. They all look great. But I think your dream machine will be the least yielding.


Not really, stretched a little but not sure if its started to flower. The machine will yield the least out the big plants. My revegged clone and Pakistan valley will yield the lowest.


----------



## bobqp (Jan 10, 2017)

bict said:


> Not really, stretched a little but not sure if its started to flower. The machine will yield the least out the big plants. My revegged clone and Pakistan valley will yield the lowest.


Whats the clone of ? Is the pakistan valley the small one


----------



## bict (Jan 10, 2017)

bobqp said:


> Whats the clone of ? Is the pakistan valley the small one


Diesel dipped cookies by connoisseur genetics.
This is the paki


----------



## bobqp (Jan 10, 2017)

bict said:


> Diesel dipped cookies by connoisseur genetics.
> This is the paki
> View attachment 3873348


You should still.get a couple of ounces out of it hopefully. Think it may be just a bad plant wouldnt give up on the strain though. Seen some nice plants of that strain here on riu. Nice looking patch you have there. I cant grow out in the open like that up here due to rippers


----------



## bict (Jan 10, 2017)

bobqp said:


> You should still.get a couple of ounces out of it hopefully. Think it may be just a bad plant wouldnt give up on the strain though. Seen some nice plants of that strain here on riu. Nice looking patch you have there. I cant grow out in the open like that up here due to rippers


Hopefully so. I'm on private land and well hidden so no worries here.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 10, 2017)

bict said:


> My training day by dna is hella sativa dominant. Leaves are skinny as fuck


I never harvested my sr71 till may last year im sure...mid may but it was my frostiest gear and has the strongest reeking smell after being in jars all year...
my Pakistan valley is actually the 4th plant ive done in a 15 gallon and at this stage of growth its looking the best ive done ...you may have got a dud seed I dunno but after my research before I planted it I never topped it until it was at least 5 nodes high or else I felt it was gonna stunt early.....
I like to have everything up and drying by mid april latest and that shouldn't be far away this season as well.


----------



## bict (Jan 10, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> I never harvested my sr71 till may last year im sure...mid may but it was my frostiest gear and has the strongest reeking smell after being in jars all year...
> my Pakistan valley is actually the 4th plant ive done in a 15 gallon and at this stage of growth its looking the best ive done ...you may have got a dud seed I dunno but after my research before I planted it I never topped it until it was at least 5 nodes high or else I felt it was gonna stunt early.....
> I like to have everything up and drying by mid april latest and that shouldn't be far away this season as well.


It must of been because this fucker is growing slow as.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 10, 2017)

fucken strikers are duds after last night..shoulda won shit cricket


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 10, 2017)

Also could just be different environment/conditions


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 10, 2017)

bict said:


> It must of been because this fucker is growing slow as.


I feel the only mistake u have made bruv and I say this without trying to get up yer goat...topped to early that's it that's all
I wait most years to go 4 or 5 nodes high or around 2 feet tall that way when I top the plant is already growing at a fast pace
this is only my opinion and I may be wrong but its funny that I was not even going to top the paki but it got the better of me at about 3 ft high so started topping and its now looking like it may yield 5-8 oz in a 55 litre pot for me that's good...ive done 3 plants full season in a 15 gallon strawberry blue (5 oz),sr71 (7 oz) and bubblegum (7.5 oz) and feel the paki may be the best yielder yet


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 10, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> Also could just be different environment/conditions


for sure..i shoulda stated that we have so cal climate here and I know bicts isn't as good as that the poor bastard


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 10, 2017)

my dream machine was a real cunt to trim last year @bict


----------



## bict (Jan 10, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> for sure..i shoulda stated that we have so cal climate here and I know bicts isn't as good as that the poor bastard


My other plants are going great though. Just the paki. Must be the climate.


----------



## bict (Jan 10, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> my dream machine was a real cunt to trim last year @bict
> View attachment 3873387


Oh fuck haha that on top of 12 other plants.


----------



## bobqp (Jan 10, 2017)

The rains are back I think only for a day. I find the sativa dominant females are almost mold resistant. The little cookies kush I harvested on the weekend had mold in three places. Rubys bubblegum looked great last season. Im going to cross cookies kush over a sativa dominant bush male to bulk up the buds and give it a more sativa look.got me fucked how that strain won the cannabis cup. My bush strain could beat that easy for yield and potency.


----------



## bict (Jan 10, 2017)

My two gmk's no shit won't surprise me if they get 10-16 ozs on em. I watered yesterday and they have grown heaps since last photos.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 10, 2017)

bict said:


> My two gmk's no shit won't surprise me if they get 10-16 ozs on em. I watered yesterday and they have grown heaps since last photos.


ummmm..did I not pinpoint the gmks straight up for yield to beat the rest..don't thank me till after its bagged up bro lol


----------



## bict (Jan 10, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> ummmm..did I not pinpoint the gmks straight up for yield to beat the rest..don't thank me till after its bagged up bro lol


Hey, the diesel looked like it was gonna out perform it, but its slowed down now. The orange og has boosted too. The cotton candy, ultra sour, delicious candy are gonna yield big too.


----------



## bobqp (Jan 10, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> my dream hine was a real cunt to trim last year @bict
> View attachment 3873387


Haha looks just like my two. I just
Took the seeds out and gave it to a friend to deal with. Beautifull looking plants just leafy small loooking buds. Bicts dream machine looks great if only they spent more time breeding with it. Best looking leaves ive seen


----------



## bict (Jan 10, 2017)

bobqp said:


> Haha looks just like my two. I just
> Took the seeds out and gave it to a friend to deal with. Beautifull looking plants just leafy small loooking buds. Bicts dream machine looks great if only they spent more time breeding with it. Best looking leaves ive seen


She is pretty.


----------



## bobqp (Jan 10, 2017)

bict said:


> She is pretty.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3873441


Hopefully your plant might be a different pheno .would love to see big buds on that plant


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 11, 2017)

bict said:


> Hey, the diesel looked like it was gonna out perform it, but its slowed down now. The orange og has boosted too. The cotton candy, ultra sour, delicious candy are gonna yield big too.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 11, 2017)

bict said:


> She is pretty.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3873441


looks way more indica than mine was bro..looks so shiny to


----------



## bict (Jan 11, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> looks way more indica than mine was bro..looks so shiny to


It is indeed shiney haha


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 11, 2017)

Give us a ciggie ya cunt

1st pic messy black dog then the paki valley and then a late starter mad purps @treemansbuds hoping to get her in the tent later to harvest pollen if its a he


----------



## treemansbuds (Jan 11, 2017)

Classic looking mad purps. hoping for a male for you so you can breed with it. i'm watching.....Sour mad purps?
TMB-



ruby fruit said:


> Give us a ciggie ya cunt
> 
> 1st pic messy black dog then the paki valley and then a late starter mad purps @treemansbuds hoping to get her in the tent later to harvest pollen if its a he
> View attachment 3874098 View attachment 3874099 View attachment 3874100


----------



## bobqp (Jan 11, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> Give us a ciggie ya cunt
> 
> 1st pic messy black dog then the paki valley and then a late starter mad purps @treemansbuds hoping to get her in the tent later to harvest pollen if its a he
> View attachment 3874098 View attachment 3874099 View attachment 3874100


Nice plants. Very healthy. The humidity here today is terrible. Spent 2 hours swimming in the creek to cool down . Bad quality pics due to.moisture inside phone my bad haha .first pic is sweet sativas .Proberly got another month if veg.secpnd pic is winter plants starting to grow. The didnt know weather to grow or flower most of the season. Wallabies raped 6 of them still have 6 left tallest are 6 foot. Wallabies stripped all of the bottom branches so I will end up with a ball of buds of those plants.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 11, 2017)

treemansbuds said:


> Classic looking mad purps. hoping for a male for you so you can breed with it. i'm watching.....Sour mad purps?
> TMB-


be nice ..sour purps has a ring to it 
im gonna up pot the purps soon was hoping to get it a bit rootbound before up potting to sex it quick...might have left planting it late to late and only have a chance to save pollen for next season...but ill have a sour again if it smokes up good


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Jan 11, 2017)

Going to give this BAC gear a try this year ,anyone used it before ?


----------



## bict (Jan 11, 2017)

OzCocoLoco said:


> Going to give this BAC gear a try this year ,anyone used it before ?
> View attachment 3874256


Nope, but looks interesting. I'm heading to my local hydro shop to find an organic bloom fert soon


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Jan 11, 2017)

bict said:


> Nope, but looks interesting. I'm heading to my local hydro shop to find an organic bloom fert soon


I usually use Cana bio but a mate uses their stuff indoors and gets some really nice results so I thought I'd try it out . Be good to see what you come up with ,not too many options around my area.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 11, 2017)

OzCocoLoco said:


> Going to give this BAC gear a try this year ,anyone used it before ?
> View attachment 3874256


No mate ive never seen it or heard of it


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 11, 2017)

That moment you try to.push down ur finger to text like just now and its like a magnetic firce pushing back.against you ..

Yep your ripped..drunk no.drinking yes..but your still ripped....crikey cunts


----------



## bict (Jan 11, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> That moment you try to.push down ur finger to text like just now and its like a magnetic firce pushing back.against you ..
> 
> Yep your ripped..drunk no.drinking yes..but your still ripped....crikey cunts
> View attachment 3874286


Looks like a fun time man haha


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 11, 2017)

bict said:


> Looks like a fun time man haha


----------



## TWS (Jan 12, 2017)




----------



## bobqp (Jan 12, 2017)

OzCocoLoco said:


> Going to give this BAC gear a try this year ,anyone used it before ?
> View attachment 3874256


I havnt tried that but I use these three . Green dream and monstabud I use on the same plants. Half strenght every 5 days . House and garden nutrients I use every 9 days on different plants. Your nutrients look good. Havnt tried your nutrients before but let us know how they work out.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jan 12, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> That moment you try to.push down ur finger to text like just now and its like a magnetic firce pushing back.against you ..
> 
> Yep your ripped..drunk no.drinking yes..but your still ripped....crikey cunts
> View attachment 3874286


I hope u have blue pee dye in that spa..lucky fkr..i love spas..


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Jan 12, 2017)




----------



## OzCocoLoco (Jan 12, 2017)

Mozzarella 
Sage n Sour
Black Dog getting a little bit of frost on it already


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jan 12, 2017)

mmmm Bushy, icey and flowering..


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jan 12, 2017)

Black dog looking good..sweet!


----------



## bict (Jan 12, 2017)

Decided on seeds for next season. 

Delicious seeds - black Russian
Delicious seeds - sugar black rose
Hso - green crack 
Dna - lemon skunk. 
Th seeds - Burmese Kush.


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Jan 12, 2017)

bict said:


> Decided on seeds for next season.
> 
> Delicious seeds - black Russian
> Delicious seeds - sugar black rose
> ...


Lemon skunk is on my shopping list aswell . You ever grown /smoked it ?


----------



## TWS (Jan 12, 2017)

You guys sure like a lot of strains with black in it....... I heard your woman like black in em too.


----------



## TWS (Jan 12, 2017)

Maybe some Burmese black snake.


----------



## TWS (Jan 12, 2017)

You want this 

http://dnagenetics.com/seeds/lemon-og-kush

http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Lemon_OG_Kush/DNA_Genetics_Seeds/


----------



## bict (Jan 12, 2017)

OzCocoLoco said:


> Lemon skunk is on my shopping list aswell . You ever grown /smoked it ?


Nope, just keen on a lemon strain.


----------



## bict (Jan 12, 2017)

TWS said:


> You want this
> 
> http://dnagenetics.com/seeds/lemon-og-kush
> 
> http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Lemon_OG_Kush/DNA_Genetics_Seeds/


Did look at that.


----------



## TWS (Jan 12, 2017)

bict said:


> Did look at that.


 I have the cut that won the concentrate cup .


----------



## bict (Jan 12, 2017)

TWS said:


> I have the cut that won the concentrate cup .


Shit, you reckon I should swap the lemon skunk for it?


----------



## TWS (Jan 12, 2017)

bict said:


> Shit, you reckon I should swap the lemon skunk for it?


 It says most lemony strain they have ......


----------



## bict (Jan 12, 2017)

TWS said:


> It says most lemony strain they have ......


There's my answer then.


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Jan 12, 2017)

bict said:


> Shit, you reckon I should swap the lemon skunk for it?


Get both?


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 12, 2017)

Yo hi smashed vuntd cruky


----------



## bict (Jan 12, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> Yo hi smashed vuntd cruky


Same, drinking good scotch. Good shit.


----------



## bict (Jan 12, 2017)

Fuck, I shouldn't be allowed to drink and riu. I've started posting in the politics section.... Haha. My leftist agenda is now on display.


----------



## TWS (Jan 12, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> Yo hi smashed vuntd cruky


 He's speaking German now.


----------



## bict (Jan 12, 2017)

TWS said:


> He's speaking German now.


Heil tws


----------



## TWS (Jan 12, 2017)

bict said:


> Fuck, I shouldn't be allowed to drink and riu. I've started posting in the politics section.... Haha. My leftist agenda is now on display.


You will for ever be labeled in my head now . As for what , I don't know. You'll fit in good with the rest of the quacks over there.
Trump !


----------



## TWS (Jan 12, 2017)

bict said:


> Fuck, I shouldn't be allowed to drink and riu. I've started posting in the politics section.... Haha. My leftist agenda is now on display.



Drunk posting . It's like a truth serum .


----------



## eddy600 (Jan 12, 2017)

TWS said:


> You will for ever be labeled in my head now . As for what , I don't know. You'll fit in good with the rest of the quacks over there.
> Trump !


 The Aussie Buck


----------



## bict (Jan 12, 2017)

TWS said:


> You will for ever be labeled in my head now . As for what , I don't know. You'll fit in good with the rest of the quacks over there.
> Trump !


I'm not on the trump team sorry.


----------



## TWS (Jan 12, 2017)

bict said:


> I'm not on the trump team sorry.


Thats ok , your over there and you don't matter . You guys are all ready gun less pussies ruled by a dicktator.

Jerry Brown should be shot dead.


----------



## bict (Jan 12, 2017)

TWS said:


> Thats ok , your over there and you don't matter . You guys are all ready gun less pussies.


Indeed, my opinion and vote are irrelevant. You guys are gun toting mass murders, my patch of the grass seems greener.  oi oi oi.


----------



## TWS (Jan 12, 2017)

bict said:


> Indeed, my opinion and vote are irrelevant. You guys are gun toting mass murders, my patch of the grass seems greener.  oi oi oi.


We like to murder babies too under the name of God all so . Lmol


----------



## bict (Jan 12, 2017)

TWS said:


> We like to murder babies too under the name of God all so . Lmol


Under 21 weeks no babies.


----------



## bict (Jan 12, 2017)

TWS said:


> Thats ok , your over there and you don't matter . You guys are all ready gun less pussies ruled by a dicktator.
> 
> Jerry Brown should be shot dead.


----------



## eddy600 (Jan 12, 2017)

Jerry Brown is a punk and isn't happy unless he has two dicks in his mouth


----------



## TWS (Jan 12, 2017)

bict said:


>


Well I don't care what anyone says about you , anybody that knows and listens to this band is ok in my book. Ahh high school memories . Lol
Hey heres one for my old grind Vns .


----------



## bict (Jan 12, 2017)

TWS said:


> Well I don't care what anyone says about you , anybody that knows and listens to this band is ok in my book. Ahh high school memories . Lol
> He hers one for my old grind Vns .


I was unaware of anyone talking shit about me. They're well before my time but I listen to them, good bands are timeless.


----------



## bict (Jan 12, 2017)

TWS said:


> Well I don't care what anyone says about you , anybody that knows and listens to this band is ok in my book. Ahh high school memories . Lol
> Hey heres one for my old grind Vns .


----------



## TWS (Jan 12, 2017)




----------



## TWS (Jan 12, 2017)

bict said:


> I was unaware of anyone talking shit about me. They're well before my time but I listen to them, good bands are timeless.


Ahh man, you don't want to hear.


----------



## bict (Jan 12, 2017)

TWS said:


> Ahh man, you don't want to hear.


----------



## TWS (Jan 12, 2017)




----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 12, 2017)

bict said:


> Fuck, I shouldn't be allowed to drink and riu. I've started posting in the politics section.... Haha. My leftist agenda is now on display.


I venture to tnt now and then then im fucked for days after


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 12, 2017)

You two el homos finished now

.i blacked out last nite


----------



## TWS (Jan 12, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> You two el homos finished now
> 
> .i blacked out last nite


Ruby, I wish you would quit drinking.


----------



## eddy600 (Jan 12, 2017)

Ruby doesn't drink any more he just doesn't drink any less


----------



## TWS (Jan 12, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> You two el homos finished now
> 
> .i blacked out last nite


I'm waiting for rebuttal on on Burmese black snake post.
Take your time .


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 12, 2017)

TWS said:


> Ruby, I wish you would quit drinking.


im good man not an alco...I can go 4 days without a drink no problems..my biggest downfall is when I drink I drink to get drunk but cant anymore hence the binge drinking style is prob more my downfall...drank a bottle of beam the last weekend and was walking like I hadn't had a drink so that's prob telling me something...pass another beer bartender
im not violent like in my 20s drinking otherwise I wouldn't be drinking now or have no wife n family one or the other


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 12, 2017)

smoking weed takes that edge of me when im drunk..now I just wanna fuck after drinking not fight


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 12, 2017)




----------



## 757growin (Jan 12, 2017)

eddy600 said:


> Jerry Brown is a punk and isn't happy unless he has two dicks in his mouth


Is 2 not enought?


----------



## eddy600 (Jan 12, 2017)

757growin said:


> Is 2 not enought?


 he prefers three


----------



## TWS (Jan 12, 2017)

757growin said:


> Is 2 not enought?


Oh please, you don't do you ?


----------



## 757growin (Jan 12, 2017)

TWS said:


> Oh please, you don't do you ?


I don't but seems jerry does and 2s not enough for eddy


----------



## TWS (Jan 12, 2017)

757growin said:


> I don't but seems jerry does and 2s not enough for eddy


Between MMSRA and the gun laws that went into effect this year he needs 5 . Better yet he should just have a heart attack.


----------



## 757growin (Jan 12, 2017)

TWS said:


> Between MMSRA and the gun laws that went into effect this year he needs 5 . Better yet he should just have a heart attack.


He's bringing more water to so cal! The voters passed those crap gun laws. But fuck mmsra.


----------



## eddy600 (Jan 12, 2017)

MMSRA = black market for all but the 1% Jerry needs the doby to fatten his pocket on the way out


----------



## TWS (Jan 12, 2017)

Shoulda passed the condom law for all the queers in California .


----------



## 757growin (Jan 12, 2017)

TWS said:


> Shoulda passed the condom law for all the queers in California .


I got to pay for plastic bags now. Some bull shit.


----------



## TWS (Jan 12, 2017)

757growin said:


> I got to pay for plastic bags now. Some bull shit.


Lol. I think that's a good thing.


----------



## TWS (Jan 12, 2017)

757growin said:


> I don't but seems jerry does and 2s not enough for eddy


I was talking about supporting jerry. 
I don't think those gun laws were voted on ? They were just signed in like MMSRA.


----------



## 757growin (Jan 12, 2017)

TWS said:


> Lol. I think that's a good thing.


Ya Lib.. save the earth, blah, blah , blah ya patchouli smelling tree hugger. Lols


----------



## TWS (Jan 12, 2017)

757growin said:


> He's bringing more water to so cal! The voters passed those crap gun laws. But fuck mmsra.


Bringing water to so cal is a no Brainer . Jj has plenty of it. Lol


----------



## TWS (Jan 12, 2017)

757growin said:


> Ya Lib.. save the earth, blah, blah , blah ya patchouli smelling tree hugger. Lols


I'm anti global warming . Cow farts.


----------



## 757growin (Jan 12, 2017)

TWS said:


> I'm anti global warming . Cow farts.


Dude driving through Bakersfield makes me a believer! Or Amarillo! Those place smell to high hell!


----------



## TWS (Jan 12, 2017)

757growin said:


> Dude driving through Bakersfield makes me a believer! Or Amarillo! Those place smell to high hell!


Yea . Coalinga has a fog cloud over it . Cows for as far as you can see.


----------



## TWS (Jan 12, 2017)

We should all stop eating beef and drinking milk . Vote that shit in. No more cows. Lol
Chicken farts are small.
Do chickens fart ?
Coconut and soybean milk. Macadamia milk.


----------



## 757growin (Jan 12, 2017)

TWS said:


> We should all stop eating beef and drinking milk . Vote that shit in. No more cows. Lol
> Chicken farts are small.
> Do chickens fart ?
> Coconut and soybean milk. Macadamia milk.


The shit is awful. I live about a Mile from a chicken farm and when the winds come from the southwest it can smell pretty awful.


----------



## 757growin (Jan 12, 2017)

TWS said:


> We should all stop eating beef and drinking milk . Vote that shit in. No more cows. Lol
> Chicken farts are small.
> Do chickens fart ?
> Coconut and soybean milk. Macadamia milk.


I'm a grown up and don't drink milk anymore  but eat a 1/4 cow a month!


----------



## TWS (Jan 12, 2017)

757growin said:


> The shit is awful. I live about a Mile from a chicken farm and when the winds come from the southwest it can smell pretty awful.


The duck farm is worst . Lol
We just have cows. You guys have chickens,ducks,camels lol


----------



## 757growin (Jan 12, 2017)

TWS said:


> The duck farm is worst . Lol
> We just have cows. You guys have chickens,ducks,camels lol


Nah I'm right nears the ducks and they have like no smell at all. Want some llama?


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 12, 2017)

fucken weirdo yanks I just lost 2 mins of my life reading this crap


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jan 12, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> fucken weirdo yanks I just lost 2 mins of my life reading this crap


me three


----------



## bict (Jan 12, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> me three


Indeed


----------



## 757growin (Jan 12, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> fucken weirdo yanks I just lost 2 mins of my life reading this crap


We are getting stir crazy or cabin fever with all this rain.


----------



## TWS (Jan 12, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> fucken weirdo yanks I just lost 2 mins of my life reading this crap


How's roo shit on the smell list and fart charts ? Do they contribute to global warming .


----------



## TWS (Jan 12, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> me three





bict said:


> Indeed


Well how come it took you guys 20 minutes ?


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 12, 2017)

TWS said:


> Well how come it took you guys 20 minutes ?


We are so slow 20 mins is 2 of your mind
And we do xmas the day before


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 13, 2017)

The dog is slowly working out what it wants to do....


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 13, 2017)

Whos a revegged plant before ? Its just a messy looking plant to me but plenty of bud sites 
Looks like a sheila who needs a shave


----------



## bobqp (Jan 13, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> The dog is slowly working out what it wants to do....
> View attachment 3875218


Let me know how the smoke is. Looks like a very early finnisher.


----------



## TWS (Jan 13, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> Whos a revegged plant before ? Its just a messy looking plant to me but plenty of bud sites
> Looks like a sheila who needs a shave
> View attachment 3875231


Wooten says ya gotta gut em.


----------



## TWS (Jan 13, 2017)

bobqp said:


> Let me know how the smoke is. Looks like a very early finnisher.


How you know that ? Lol looks like a hairy mess to me .


----------



## TWS (Jan 13, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> We are so slow 20 mins is 2 of your mind
> And we do xmas the day before


I can see Tijuana from my house.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 13, 2017)

TWS said:


> How you know that ? Lol looks like a hairy mess to me .


Looks more than a mess lol
Ive just let her go without doing anything to it nearly pulled it at one stage but it was my fault it revegged so i let her live


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 13, 2017)

TWS said:


> Wooten says ya gotta gut em.


Wooten ay...wats he mean but gut them ?


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Jan 13, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> Whos a revegged plant before ? Its just a messy looking plant to me but plenty of bud sites
> Looks like a sheila who needs a shave
> View attachment 3875231


 Fuck I love some of your descriptions haha


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 13, 2017)

bobqp said:


> Let me know how the smoke is. Looks like a very early finnisher.


She will finish first if it decides to flower proper ....still seems to be doing not much with those hairs
But she did go thru stretch this week


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Jan 13, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> Wooten ay...wats he mean but gut them ?


I've been getting in there with some trimming scissors and thinning out all the old growth I'll put a pic or 2 up if ya want


----------



## TWS (Jan 13, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> Wooten ay...wats he mean but gut them ?


What do ya do to a fish when ya gut em ? Don't let me down here rubes. Lol


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 13, 2017)

OzCocoLoco said:


> Fuck I love some of your descriptions haha



Took 4 cuttings off the pakistan valley this plant just looked so solid through veg and healthy although not huge i think its a gd pheno for indoor passed em onto a mate who will keep them going till i can see what the end buds are like


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 13, 2017)

TWS said:


> What do ya do to a fish when ya gut em ? Don't let me down here rubes. Lol


Fucks sake cunt your a yank gutting something could be sticking yer hotdog in a redneck cousins pussy for all i know lol


----------



## TWS (Jan 13, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> Took 4 cuttings off the pakistan valley this plant just looked so solid through veg and healthy although not huge i think its a gd pheno for indoor passed em onto a mate who will keep them going till i can see what the end buds are like
> View attachment 3875236


Did you take cuts off the headband?


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 13, 2017)

OzCocoLoco said:


> I've been getting in there with some trimming scissors and thinning out all the old growth I'll put a pic or 2 up if ya want


Never had a reveg mate so its all new to me


----------



## TWS (Jan 13, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> Fucks sake cunt your a yank gutting something could be sticking yer hotdog in a redneck cousins pussy for all i know lol


Ya clean the insides out for fucking Petes sake . didn't sound that hard to me when your referring to a plant damn it. not some ho.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 13, 2017)

TWS said:


> Did you take cuts off the headband?


4 as well mate yep
Took 4 of each but can only flower out 2 at a time so hes gonna keep the best one of each for a mother x2 and flower the next 2 best after 8 week veg once rooted


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 13, 2017)

TWS said:


> Ya clean the insides out for fucking Petes sake . didn't sound that hard to me when your referring to a plant damn it. not some ho.


Oh ....
Kinda like wolf creek style huh


----------



## TWS (Jan 13, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> Oh ....
> Kinda like wolf creek style huh


Ok .....how ever ya look at it I suppose. Hey did Wooten finish his thread this year ?


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 13, 2017)

TWS said:


> Ok .....how ever ya look at it I suppose. Hey didn't Wooten finish his thread this year ?


When does he ? Isnt he one of the ones who start but never finish ?


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 13, 2017)

Yo @TWS i think.i might grab some of those lemon og kush from dna to find a spot for next season 
Sounds like its a gd strain


----------



## TWS (Jan 13, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> When does he ? Isnt he one of the ones who start but never finish ?


That's what I'm asking you . Did he show harvest pics or not ?


----------



## TWS (Jan 13, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> Yo @TWS i think.i might grab some of those lemon og kush from dna to find a spot for next season
> Sounds like its a gd strain


I saved that clone the whole time I was gone . Fixing to flower it soon here and have a 10 pack in soil for the first round this year . I'll let ya know.


----------



## eddy600 (Jan 13, 2017)

TWS said:


> That's what I'm asking you . Did he show harvest pics or not ?


 ya he did had quite the harvest this year.He probably put the pictures because you ribbed him about that


----------



## TWS (Jan 13, 2017)

eddy600 said:


> ya he did had quite the harvest this year.He probably put the pictures because you ribbed him about that


Well good for him . Glad he followed thru and had a good harvest.


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Jan 13, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> Yo @TWS i think.i might grab some of those lemon og kush from dna to find a spot for next season
> Sounds like its a gd strain


Choice seedlings got a DNA promo running you get a couple of skywalker kush free


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 13, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> Yo @TWS i think.i might grab some of those lemon og kush from dna to find a spot for next season
> Sounds like its a gd strain


Either that or a tangie....


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 13, 2017)

eddy600 said:


> ya he did had quite the harvest this year.He probably put the pictures because you ribbed him about that


I can remember the birthday cake hedge but cant remember if i seen final harvest pics of the big girls


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 13, 2017)

OzCocoLoco said:


> Choice seedlings got a DNA promo running you get a couple of skywalker kush free


Never heard of choice but the skywalker is another one if like to do outdoors.
Hell it would be easy for me to bust out 3 dna plants next year lol


----------



## eddy600 (Jan 13, 2017)

I have a 10 pack of that Black dog myself on the way,i don't think im going to put it out this year. When i had preflower it seemed to make the rest of the buds light and airy.It's always nice to have a backup to put out in its place


----------



## TWS (Jan 13, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> Either that or a tangie....


I can't wait to pop my new seed.


----------



## eddy600 (Jan 13, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> I can remember the birthday cake hedge but cant remember if i seen final harvest pics of the big girls


 He posted a few picks of about 30 units of so hanging in his garage and several tubs full.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 13, 2017)

eddy600 said:


> He posted a few picks of about 30 units of so hanging in his garage and several tubs full.


yep I remember now...I think it was the yr before we didn't see him finish the thread


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 13, 2017)

TWS said:


> I can't wait to pop my new seed.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 13, 2017)




----------



## OzCocoLoco (Jan 13, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> Never heard of choice but the skywalker is another one if like to do outdoors.
> Hell it would be easy for me to bust out 3 dna plants next year lol


Pretty sure they are just attitude but under a different name


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 13, 2017)

OzCocoLoco said:


> Pretty sure they are just attitude but under a different name


yeah dna has some skywalker varities at attitude


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Jan 13, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> yeah dna has some skywalker varities at attitude


The sites looks almost identical just a few different promos.


----------



## bobqp (Jan 13, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> Took 4 cuttings off the pakistan valley this plant just looked so solid through veg and healthy although not huge i think its a gd pheno for indoor passed em onto a mate who will keep them going till i can see what the end buds are like
> View attachment 3875236


Good decision with the cuttings. Nothing worse than loosing a good female


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 13, 2017)

OzCocoLoco said:


> The sites looks almost identical just a few different promos.


Its the same group, Attitude and Choice owned by same people, one is based different location I think...


----------



## bobqp (Jan 13, 2017)

Boiling hot day so enjoying the swim in the local saltwater creek.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jan 13, 2017)

bobqp said:


> Boiling hot day so enjoying the swim in the local saltwater creek.View attachment 3875653


Put a line out over night and see if u can catch a Bullshark


----------



## TWS (Jan 13, 2017)

bobqp said:


> Boiling hot day so enjoying the swim in the local saltwater creek.View attachment 3875653


Waz up croc bait ?


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jan 13, 2017)

Fk Im smashed...Just sayin..


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jan 13, 2017)




----------



## bobqp (Jan 13, 2017)

TWS said:


> Waz up croc bait ?


Only bull sharks in that creek haha


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jan 13, 2017)

bobqp said:


> Only bull sharks in that creek haha


and they dont bite much...lol


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jan 14, 2017)

Turn it up...louder...no..louder! Is that as loud as your amp goes? Good excuse to go shopping for a more manly amp isnt it?


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## Lucky Luke (Jan 14, 2017)

fkn Catapillers.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 14, 2017)

Welcome 2 my world luke 
Somehow logged in ....under the influence 
Ill have a drink with you brother...


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## bobqp (Jan 14, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> and they dont bite much...lol


 Just a nibble haha


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 14, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


>


Gave a drink on me


----------



## TWS (Jan 14, 2017)

bobqp said:


> Only bull sharks in that creek haha


Could be as bad ?


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jan 14, 2017)

Feel a bit ordinary this morning..


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 14, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> Feel a bit ordinary this morning..


Man up bro im ready to go around again


----------



## 666888 (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## Lucky Luke (Jan 14, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> Man up bro im ready to go around again


Soon as i finish painting the grand kids cubby house. Its on stilts so drinking and laddering is not recommended.


----------



## 757growin (Jan 14, 2017)

TWS said:


> I can see Tijuana from my house.


I can't the wall is blocking my view


----------



## 757growin (Jan 14, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> Fucks sake cunt your a yank gutting something could be sticking yer hotdog in a redneck cousins pussy for all i know lol


That's exactly what it means! Lmao


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jan 14, 2017)

TWS said:


> Could be as bad ?


Not as bad. Bull sharks are not afraid of attacking. Bump and bite seems to be their motto, but rarely kill humans. Crocs tend to kill more than maim.


----------



## bobqp (Jan 14, 2017)

i


Lucky Luke said:


> Not as bad. Bull sharks are not afraid of attacking. Bump and bite seems to be their motto, but rarely kill humans. Crocs tend to kill more than maim.


 I got bumped by a bull shark up in qld at tullabudgera creek we wer tubing behind a boat i fell off they kept going because my mate was still on the tube. WAS wading in about 10 foot of water was nudgee hard by a bull shark yeller out and they got me out of the water 20 seconds later. ID rather swim with bull sharks then fucking crocs.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jan 14, 2017)

bobqp said:


> i
> 
> I got bumped by a bull shark up in qld at tullabudgera creek we wer tubing behind a boat i fell off they kept going because my mate was still on the tube. WAS wading in about 10 foot of water was nudgee hard by a bull shark yeller out and they got me out of the water 20 seconds later. ID rather swim with bull sharks then fucking crocs.


I used to swim with freashies up in the Kimberly. The Aboriginals used to get rocks and rub them in their armpits and throw them in the river before swimming.


----------



## bict (Jan 15, 2017)

Get to see my girlies tomorrow for the first time in a week! Didn't have to see them last Thursday because we had 20mm of rain. 
Photos for everyone.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 15, 2017)

bict said:


> Get to see my girlies tomorrow for the first time in a week! Didn't have to see them last Thursday because we had 20mm of rain.
> Photos for everyone.


gd stuff lad looking forward to it..my sour has hit beast mode now im worried its to big ffs


----------



## bict (Jan 15, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> gd stuff lad looking forward to it..my sour has hit beast mode now im worried its to big ffs


Same man. 
I have the same problem with my gmk... She's started to touch and take space away from my orange og haha


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 16, 2017)

@eastcoastmo


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 16, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> @eastcoastmo
> 
> View attachment 3877513


Stokes they arrived so quickly man


----------



## 666888 (Jan 16, 2017)

Where is a good place to order that sends to OZ


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jan 16, 2017)

666888 said:


> Where is a good place to order that sends to OZ


eastcoastmo ...

also

Attitude, Mid week song, etc etc


----------



## 666888 (Jan 16, 2017)

I had 3 strains going
Shit
Good shit
And really good shit

All gone now, looking for a couple of "really good shit" new ones


----------



## 666888 (Jan 16, 2017)




----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 16, 2017)

you know your girls are off to the races when you start posting less and less pics...
ive created a fucken monster in the sour kush ive scrogged it once top and front on side and still feel ill need to pull a car trailer net over the top to keep height down,this girl is 8ft high easy now if not scrogged and its only just started stretch mode now...I think the buds are gonna be huge
gd strain to do in full sun mofos get onto it


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 16, 2017)

666888 said:


> I had 3 strains going
> Shit
> Good shit
> And really good shit
> ...


like when u suck back on something new and go..."that's nice tasting shit" which turns into "fuck dude this is the shit im wacked as fuck mate"


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 16, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> you know your girls are off to the races when you start posting less and less pics...
> ive created a fucken monster in the sour kush ive scrogged it once top and front on side and still feel ill need to pull a car trailer net over the top to keep height down,this girl is 8ft high easy now if not scrogged and its only just started stretch mode now...I think the buds are gonna be huge
> gd strain to do in full sun mofos get onto it


Daaaaaamn, sounds like a freakin monster alright! Which strain is this mate?


----------



## bict (Jan 16, 2017)

Update: 
HodgeGrown - Alpha Diesel:
 

Treemanbuds - Grand Master Kush:
 

Treemanbuds - Orange OG:
 
DNA - Rocklock:

 
Treemanbuds - Grand master kush #2
 
HSO - 707 headband:
 
TH seeds - Ultra sour. ft my finger.
 
Delicious seeds - Delicious candy (aka cheese candy):
 
Delicious seeds - Cotton candy:


Heavy weight seeds - Dream machine:


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 16, 2017)

bict said:


> Update:
> HodgeGrown - Alpha Diesel:
> View attachment 3877992
> 
> ...


Beautiful girls there man, should give you a fair bit of dank!!


----------



## bict (Jan 16, 2017)

DNA - Training day



World of seeds - Pakistan valley:




connoisseur seeds - Diesel dipped cookies - reveg clone.

 

*Mia - orange og #2 and Alpha diesel #2*.


----------



## bict (Jan 16, 2017)

Full shot of the garden from the front. Normally do it from the back.


----------



## bict (Jan 16, 2017)

@ruby fruit @Vnsmkr @Lucky Luke @TWS @bobqp @OzCocoLoco


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 16, 2017)

I just scanned through mate, looking most excellent. All of TMB's are turning out to be the front runners from what I see in those pictures. Awesome. 
The ones that arent TMB's also looking great too, but imo those are the ones which will really yield. The Rocklock & the Cotton Candies look like they will finish pretty well too.


----------



## bict (Jan 16, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> I just scanned through mate, looking most excellent. All of TMB's are turning out to be the front runners from what I see in those pictures. Awesome.
> The ones that arent TMB's also looking great too, but imo those are the ones which will really yield. The Rocklock & the Cotton Candies look like they will finish pretty well too.


The ultra sour, delicious candy and cotton candy will definitely compete with the front three. 
The front three spaces are the best in my garden hence why I put those three there. The other orange og and alpha aren't as good as the front ones.


----------



## bict (Jan 16, 2017)

Hoping for 5 plus pounds.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 16, 2017)

Yeah all the Delicious Seeds and the Ultra Sour look like they will be nice. The GMK's are what look to be ahead of everything now that I look closer at the pics though yeah I agree with what you say above without seeing them in person


----------



## bict (Jan 16, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> Yeah all the Delicious Seeds and the Ultra Sour look like they will be nice. The GMK's are what look to be ahead of everything now that I look closer at the pics though yeah I agree with what you say above without seeing them in person


They are big asfuck in person haha. I'm a little worried tbh never has this many big plants. 

The gmks have came along great.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jan 16, 2017)

bict said:


> Full shot of the garden from the front. Normally do it from the back.
> 
> View attachment 3878009


Wow..thats some ausse bush id like to spend some time in! Nice man!


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jan 16, 2017)

bict said:


> They are big asfuck in person haha. I'm a little worried tbh never has this many big plants.
> 
> The gmks have came along great.


Maybe next year stagger and spread them out a bit. You dont want a weed/ fertilizing spray Helicopter to see them.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 16, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> Maybe next year stagger and spread them out a bit. You dont want a weed/ fertilizing spray Helicopter to see them.


Just do that shit like old Kog does it


----------



## bict (Jan 16, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> Wow..thats some ausse bush id like to spend some time in! Nice man!


Its nice up there.. Just a bit crowded .


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jan 16, 2017)

These guys routinely fly over my plot. On their way to farms all over the state. http://www.tasmanianhelicopters.com.au/precision_application

..Maybe i can get them to water/fertiliize a gorilla crop?..lol


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jan 16, 2017)

I got my order from Attitude today.

They didnt swap the auto Northen lights for Photos. I was a bit miffed at first but after thinking about it i wouldnt mind giving the autos a go in my fridge. Maybe have them outside during the day and in the fridge at night....or veg in fridge and flower outside??

That means the two ice seeds i had kept for the fridge can now be used outdoor next season.


----------



## bobqp (Jan 16, 2017)

C


ruby fruit said:


> you know your girls are off to the races when you start posting less and less pics...
> ive created a fucken monster in the sour kush ive scrogged it once top and front on side and still feel ill need to pull a car trailer net over the top to keep height down,this girl is 8ft high easy now if not scrogged and its only just started stretch mode now...I think the buds are gonna be huge
> gd strain to do in full sun mofos get onto it


cant wait to see big she gets. GOOD to see your aphid free this year.


----------



## bobqp (Jan 16, 2017)

bict said:


> Full shot of the garden from the front. Normally do it from the back.
> 
> View attachment 3878009


AND i remember when you used to freak out every day because your plants wer small.great looking patch you have there. PATCH will look great at harvest time


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 16, 2017)

bobqp said:


> C
> 
> cant wait to see big she gets. GOOD to see your aphid free this year.


At this stage im putting being bug free on the $50 i spent on a 2 kilo bag off neem pellets.....touchwood


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 16, 2017)

@bict fantastic mate !!
I knew with some patience that garden would be exactly that...a garden
Feeling happy for you junior heres comes the best part of our gardens 
Next time you do a pic see if you can place a drum or bucket next to the biggest it helps show true size bro 
You havnt even stretched yet theres a chance you could produce a lb plant or two yet which would tip you over the 5lb guess


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 16, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> At this stage im putting being bug free on the $50 i spent on a 2 kilo bag off neem pellets.....touchwood


It works a charm eh, I fukn forgot it the other day when I went by the soil shop, gotta go back


----------



## bict (Jan 16, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> @bict fantastic mate !!
> I knew with some patience that garden would be exactly that...a garden
> Feeling happy for you junior heres comes the best part of our gardens
> Next time you do a pic see if you can place a drum or bucket next to the biggest it helps show true size bro
> You havnt even stretched yet theres a chance you could produce a lb plant or two yet which would tip you over the 5lb guess


I'll crack out the measuring tape haha. They are pretty big. The front gmk is over my head slightly and I'm 6.1. Fat fuckers as well.

Ty rubes, I'm glad its come well for me. Think a couple of plants will be pounders, eg gmk, ultra sour, cotton candy.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 16, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> It works a charm eh, I fukn forgot it the other day when I went by the soil shop, gotta go back


For sure i had some left that had crumbled to powder maybe 300 gms powder so i lightly spread it around plants concentrating on fenceline etc where all the nastys make homes then i watered in


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 16, 2017)

bict said:


> I'll crack out the measuring tape haha. They are pretty big. The front gmk is over my head slightly and I'm 6.1. Fat fuckers as well.
> 
> Ty rubes, I'm glad its come well for me. Think a couple of plants will be pounders, eg gmk, ultra sour, cotton candy.


Maaate !


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jan 16, 2017)

bict said:


> I'll crack out the measuring tape haha. They are pretty big. The front gmk is over my head slightly and I'm 6.1. Fat fuckers as well.
> .


I recon u will pull over 2 elbows off that one!


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jan 16, 2017)

Bict at harvest time: "How am i gunna get to that top cola?"


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jan 16, 2017)

I know the ladder is in there somewhere...


----------



## bict (Jan 16, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> Bict at harvest time: "How am i gunna get to that top cola?"


I legit hope it doesn't stretch that much hahaha


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jan 16, 2017)

The pics come from my fav aussie grow thread- well worth a read over a 6 pack. Mullumbimby Madness by the great grower and breeder Kanga. https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=175243

Page two would be very interesting for breeders i think. One of the phenos grows to 20 feet.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 16, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> Bict at harvest time: "How am i gunna get to that top cola?"


chop that fucker down with a chain saw, timber.....


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 17, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> I recon u will pull over 2 elbows off that one!


I was almost gonna put a 1.5 tag on the gmk when he planted lol..ground control to major tom
Smoking on pineapple chunk here...theres only one place i can get that jar at


----------



## bobqp (Jan 17, 2017)

GAVE some cookies kush away today .guys loved it so might give the strain one more go next season with a tangie or serious 6 cross


----------



## bobqp (Jan 17, 2017)

Noticed the ghost train haze 1 really doesnt like this heat wave. LEAVES start to curl and dry very quickly. DONT think it likes being out in the open. SEEMS to be more of a greenhouse variety.


----------



## treemansbuds (Jan 17, 2017)

bict said:


> I'll crack out the measuring tape haha. They are pretty big. The front gmk is over my head slightly and I'm 6.1. Fat fuckers as well.
> 
> Ty rubes, I'm glad its come well for me. Think a couple of plants will be pounders, eg gmk, ultra sour, cotton candy.





Lucky Luke said:


> Bict at harvest time: "How am i gunna get to that top cola?"





Lucky Luke said:


> I know the ladder is in there somewhere...


  

TMB-


----------



## bict (Jan 17, 2017)

treemansbuds said:


> View attachment 3878296 View attachment 3878294
> 
> TMB-


I don't reckon mine will get that big .

I'm a little worried about mould with my big ones :/ hope to fuck it's not a wet autumn.


----------



## bobqp (Jan 18, 2017)

some revegged females starting to bounce back after being eaten by wallabies


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 18, 2017)

bict said:


> I don't reckon mine will get that big .
> 
> I'm a little worried about mould with my big ones :/ hope to fuck it's not a wet autumn.


I would go as far as saying none of us in this thread will even get half that size inless someone else from oz has the balls to put up a possible 5 plus tree....


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jan 18, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> I would go as far as saying none of us in this thread will even get half that size inless someone else from oz has the balls to put up a possible 5 plus tree....


Wouldnt bother me but i dont get the early start to the season you Mainland peeps do or the drier finish. We dont have the drug helicopters flying around down here anymore.


----------



## bict (Jan 18, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> Wouldnt bother me but i dont get the early start to the season you Mainland peeps do or the drier finish. We dont have the drug helicopters flying around down here anymore.


Very true, I don't worry about aircrafts in the slightest. Especially where I am.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 18, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> Wouldnt bother me but i dont get the early start to the season you Mainland peeps do or the drier finish. We dont have the drug helicopters flying around down here anymore.


Dont worry i wont be getting near that myself mate i just mean the ones in oz who may have that size arent game enough to show on here ...myself im happy with a lb a year to smoke wether its one or 3 plants


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jan 18, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> Dont worry i wont be getting near that myself mate i just mean the ones in oz who may have that size arent game enough to show on here ...myself im happy with a lb a year to smoke wether its one or 3 plants


...Couple of ozzies does me..lol..I only smoke once a week.

I drink everyday though....lol


----------



## bict (Jan 18, 2017)

I smoke once in a blue moon, any where from three weeks to 3 months. More when I have it laying around.


----------



## bobqp (Jan 19, 2017)

I dont smoke much anymore . GAVE up ciggies 2 and a half years ago. MAYBE 5 times a year a have a joint. I agree with you ruby about big plants. I lost 45 last year to police helicopters. THEY wer proberly bout just over a pound per plant. I have come across monsters out in the rainforest .but only 2 times. PLANTs could of made 3 pound a plant. GIANT sativa looking plants that had massive indica buds.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 19, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> ...Couple of ozzies does me..lol..I only smoke once a week.
> 
> I drink everyday though....lol


I smoke everday..i drink when ever i feel like it.
Sometimes its only.one beer and a jacks like now...othertimes its 20 beers and unplanned drinks with friends normally works out to twice a week for that 
I need a smoke a day otherwise id go queer only time im disciplined in that regard is when im working


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 19, 2017)

Just to be comfortable i need least 6 oz in reserve at any one time otherwise i stress im gonna run outta smoke lol


----------



## bict (Jan 19, 2017)

You guys reckon I could dry my shit in tents this year? Like camping tents? Cant use the shed unfortunately.


----------



## bict (Jan 19, 2017)

Like if I put it in full shade outdoors and have the tent door open with the insect protection zipped up so air gets in?


----------



## bict (Jan 19, 2017)

http://www.kmart.com.au/product/dome-tent-with-fly---3-person/731493


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 19, 2017)

bict said:


> Like if I put it in full shade outdoors and have the tent door open with the insect protection zipped up so air gets in?


Cant see why not so long as it dont get to humid in the tent ...just gotta be careful it dont dry to quick thats all


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 19, 2017)

bict said:


> http://www.kmart.com.au/product/dome-tent-with-fly---3-person/731493


Even if needed a battery operated fan in there to circulate air


----------



## bict (Jan 19, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> Cant see why not so long as it dont get to humid in the tent ...just gotta be careful it dont dry to quick thats all


Shouldn't do in full shade. I'll put a fan in too.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 19, 2017)

bict said:


> Shouldn't do in full shade. I'll put a fan in too.


Head over to the harvest n curing section mate u will get gd answers there prob some ppl who have dried the same way to


----------



## bobqp (Jan 19, 2017)

MAYBE use newspaper to help drying. PUT buds on flyscreen and put newspaper over buds then put small weights on newspaper and fan under flyscreen. FIND its the best way to stop moisture during drying process


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 19, 2017)

Update after a few days away things shaping up looking good created a monster in the sour kush should have scrogged her at 4 ft then 6 ft not started at 6ft...lesson learnt 
Heres the black dog flowering now proper and the pakistan valley done stretch so shes starting anyday as well...


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 19, 2017)

Sour kush


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 19, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> Sour kush
> View attachment 3880351 View attachment 3880352


Beasts indeed Ruby, great work mate!!


----------



## bict (Jan 19, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> Sour kush
> View attachment 3880351 View attachment 3880352


This makes me hard. Shes looking fine as fuck rubes. Who's her breeder again? I forgot


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 20, 2017)

eastcoastmo said:


> Beasts indeed Ruby, great work mate!!


just a beast by my own standards bro...if its only a lb dry its still a beast by my standards 


bict said:


> This makes me hard. Shes looking fine as fuck rubes. Who's her breeder again? I forgot


DNA seeds mate...you can find the same seeds under reserva privada as well


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 20, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> just a beast by my own standards bro...if its only a lb dry its still a beast by my standards
> 
> DNA seeds mate...you can find the same seeds under reserva privada as well


A lb is a beast to me too mate


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 20, 2017)

eastcoastmo said:


> A lb is a beast to me too mate


Ill settle for an oz a month so id like 12 just to be a pain in the arse lol...12 all up anymore just means more days high


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 20, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> Ill settle for an oz a month so id like 12 just to be a pain in the arse lol...12 all up anymore just means more days high


That's not unreasonable mate, I reckon you'll get that easy


----------



## bobqp (Jan 20, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> Sour kush
> View attachment 3880351 View attachment 3880352


LOVING the sour kush photos. LOOKS great hoping to see sum big frosty buds on that one


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 20, 2017)

eastcoastmo said:


> That's not unreasonable mate, I reckon you'll get that easy


I was talking 12 between all 3 lol


----------



## WV: Jetson (Jan 20, 2017)

Nice, nice and nice! I don't know shit but I'm predicting more that a qp a plant...


----------



## TWS (Jan 20, 2017)

This one's for you Bict . Ya cunt .
How's your tonsils feeling today ?


----------



## Justin-case (Jan 20, 2017)

TWS said:


> This one's for you Bict . Ya cunt .
> How's your tonsils feeling today ?
> 
> View attachment 3880599


Why is @doublejj is so cool, but you're such a POS?


----------



## TWS (Jan 20, 2017)

Justin-case said:


> Why is @doublejj is so cool, but you're such a POS?


Don't your boyfriend in your sig scratch your tonsils enough ?


----------



## Justin-case (Jan 20, 2017)

TWS said:


> Don't your boyfriend in your sig scratch your tonsils enough ?



*Doesn't

Nope, I can't seem to get enough. Can you help?


----------



## Justin-case (Jan 20, 2017)

TWS said:


> Don't your boyfriend in your sig scratch your tonsils enough ?



How'd that tape job turn out, any pics? Lol


----------



## bict (Jan 21, 2017)

TWS said:


> This one's for you Bict . Ya cunt .
> How's your tonsils feeling today ?
> 
> View attachment 3880599


They feel normal. Unfortunately he wasn't shot like I predicted.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 21, 2017)

What is normal


----------



## bict (Jan 21, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> What is normal


Not me haha


----------



## bict (Jan 21, 2017)

Where's lukey? I wanna see his plants too.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 21, 2017)

:0


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jan 21, 2017)

bict said:


> Where's lukey? I wanna see his plants too.


I'll have to pop out and see how they are going its been 10-12 days. We seem to get rain just at the right times atm.


----------



## bobqp (Jan 21, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> I'll have to pop out and see how they are going its been 10-12 days. We seem to get rain just at the right times atm.


THOSE sativas of yours should be nice and big now


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jan 21, 2017)

bobqp said:


> THOSE sativas of yours should be nice and big now


Ill try to get out their tomorrow with a bit of luck.


----------



## bict (Jan 22, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> I'll have to pop out and see how they are going its been 10-12 days. We seem to get rain just at the right times atm.


Too true. I've not had to hand water for a while.


----------



## bobqp (Jan 22, 2017)

bict said:


> Too true. I've not had to hand water for a while.


LUCKY bastards im hand watering 3 times a week.


----------



## bict (Jan 22, 2017)

bobqp said:


> LUCKY bastards im hand watering 3 times a week.


Normally me, just lucky atm.


----------



## bobqp (Jan 22, 2017)

HOpe the rest of your season goes well.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jan 22, 2017)

Shout out to @eastcoastmo, Thank ya mate and well packaged to.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jan 22, 2017)

Got out to the plot today.
Wallabies been eating the lower branchers, solo can fo reference. First two plants just a tad taller than me (im 5 f 10). No sign of sex to my eyes. Shout out if u see sex!. (Sex is the word, spread the word)
Plant 1;
 
Plant 2;
 
Plant 3;
 

And then we have the runt:


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jan 22, 2017)

ill grab a shot of the late starters in the back yard in the next few days.


----------



## bobqp (Jan 22, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> Shout out to @eastcoastmo, Thank ya mate and well packaged to.
> View attachment 3882721


NICE freebies. PLANTS look great. IVE got a few late starters as well.


----------



## bobqp (Jan 22, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> Got out to the plot today.
> Wallabies been eating the lower branchers, solo can fo reference. First two plants just a tad taller than me (im 5 f 10). No sign of sex to my eyes. Shout out if u see sex!. (Sex is the word, spread the word)
> Plant 1;
> View attachment 3882722 View attachment 3882723
> ...


LUKE what state are you from again ?


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jan 23, 2017)

bobqp said:


> LUKE what state are you from again ?


The cold one..lol..Tassie


----------



## bobqp (Jan 23, 2017)

fuck your keen to grow sativas in tassie. HAHA.i think you have another 3 weeks veg with them. YOU thinking of growing more indica doninant strains next season?


----------



## bict (Jan 23, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> Got out to the plot today.
> Wallabies been eating the lower branchers, solo can fo reference. First two plants just a tad taller than me (im 5 f 10). No sign of sex to my eyes. Shout out if u see sex!. (Sex is the word, spread the word)
> Plant 1;
> View attachment 3882722 View attachment 3882723
> ...


Looking good lukey. Hope they finish well and that we have a dry autumn


----------



## bict (Jan 23, 2017)

bobqp said:


> fuck your keen to grow sativas in tassie. HAHA.i think you have another 3 weeks veg with them. YOU thinking of growing more indica doninant strains next season?


This is why I switched this season to mainly indicas
Well I did, then the seedlings didn't go so well so rubey gave me seeds that were luckily indicas haha


----------



## bobqp (Jan 23, 2017)

bict said:


> This is why I switched this season to mainly indicas


i think you made the right choice with indicas. seemed to be a good season for indicas down there. MOST of your plants preflowering yet.? doing some sreious fucking breeding this winter haha. WILL mainly do indica dominant crosses . ID kill for some cuts of your plants haha


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jan 23, 2017)

bobqp said:


> fuck your keen to grow sativas in tassie. HAHA.i think you have another 3 weeks veg with them. YOU thinking of growing more indica doninant strains next season?


I prefer the Sativa stone. Party on dude!!! Ill probably have to pull early, and thats ok.

I will be growing some Indica's/ earlier finishers next year. Not for me but for some Cash. (with a bit of luck). This harvest will have me at a few years supply..lol


----------



## bict (Jan 23, 2017)

bobqp said:


> i think you made the right choice with indicas. seemed to be a good season for indicas down there. MOST of your plants preflowering yet.? doing some sreious fucking breeding this winter haha. WILL mainly do indica dominant crosses . ID kill for some cuts of your plants haha


3 of the regs preflowered a while ago, I thought two more had but I'm not sure about em. Hopefully they'll show me their bits when I see em tomorrow. Come down to TAs and ill give ya a cut. 

Id kill for treemanbuds to fem his strains and sell them to me haha.


----------



## bobqp (Jan 23, 2017)

bict said:


> 3 of the regs preflowered a while ago, I thought two more had but I'm not sure about em. Hopefully they'll show me their bits when I see em tomorrow. Come down to TAs and ill give ya a cut.
> 
> Id kill for treemanbuds to fem his strains and sell them to me haha.


haha. YES the treemans plants look great. I think you might end up with quite a few 8 foot tall bushes this year. ID say maybe you might get 8 pounds if the plants are big budded and mold free. I had a patch almost 3 times your size last year police helicopters found it. TOO paranoid to go that big again.


----------



## bict (Jan 23, 2017)

bobqp said:


> haha. YES the treemans plants look great. I think you might end up with quite a few 8 foot tall bushes this year. ID say maybe you might get 8 pounds if the plants are big budded and mold free. I had a patch almost 3 times your size last year police helicopters found it. TOO paranoid to go that big again.


I'm guessing between 5-10 pounds 

Depends on these regs that haven't preflowered.


----------



## bobqp (Jan 23, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> I prefer the Sativa stone. Party on dude!!! Ill probably have to pull early, and thats ok.
> 
> I will be growing some Indica's/ earlier finishers next year. Not for me but for some Cash. (with a bit of luck). This harvest will have me at a few years supply..lol


YOUR sativas should reach 7 to 8 foot tall by harvest. DONT know how long they will last in the tassie winter


----------



## bobqp (Jan 23, 2017)

bict said:


> I'm guessing between 5-10 pounds
> 
> Depends on these regs that haven't preflowered.


 JUST hope no one has eyes on the land your growing on. IT hurts to loose them to helicopters but kills to have rippers take them..


----------



## bict (Jan 23, 2017)

bobqp said:


> JUST hope no one has eyes on the land your growing on. IT hurts to loose them to helicopters but kills to have rippers take them..


I'm not worried, it's very secluded  no problems thus fair from any of my seasons.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 23, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> Shout out to @eastcoastmo, Thank ya mate and well packaged to.
> View attachment 3882721


Oh hell yeah, that was quick!! Glad they arrived safely mate


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jan 23, 2017)

bobqp said:


> YOUR sativas should reach 7 to 8 foot tall by harvest. DONT know how long they will last in the tassie winter


yep maybe bigger.

Been growing this strain for awhile and nearly always have to pull early. Its not the cold (April- late May isnt to bad) its the wet thats the problem. Pulling early is OK and the norm. I still have well over a years supply from last year's and the fridge. I dont smoke much,


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jan 23, 2017)

bict said:


> 3 of the regs preflowered a while ago, I thought two more had but I'm not sure about em. Hopefully they'll show me their bits when I see em tomorrow. Come down to TAs and ill give ya a cut.
> 
> Id kill for treemanbuds to fem his strains and sell them to me haha.


Next week or two at the latest i recon Bict, depending on ur plot.


----------



## bobqp (Jan 23, 2017)

bict said:


> I'm not worried, it's very secluded  no problems thus fair from any of my seasons.


GOOD to hear. CANT WAIT to see your patch in full bloom and see what is sativa dominant and what is indica dominant in flowers.


----------



## bict (Jan 23, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> Next week or two at the latest i recon Bict, depending on ur plot.


Hopefully they would of shown by now, If not next week.


----------



## bict (Jan 23, 2017)

bobqp said:


> GOOD to hear. CANT WAIT to see your patch in full bloom and see what is sativa dominant and what is indica dominant in flowers.


Me either man. Looking forward to seeing rubes, and lukey flower too.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jan 23, 2017)

This time of year is exciting...and soon nerve racking. First time for me on a forum viewing other peoples grows to.

Im lovin it!

Great comradery.

Lets hope we all have a fantastic last 1/2. Great weather, no rippers and no PoPo.


----------



## bict (Jan 23, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> This time of year is exciting...and soon nerve racking. First time for me on a forum viewing other peoples grows to.
> 
> Im lovin it!
> 
> ...


Indeed lukey, good lads about here  
Here here!


----------



## Nugachino (Jan 23, 2017)

No idea if it's Shiva Shanti or not. But it's already as big as my last Indica at harvest. And It's only 1 month old.


----------



## bobqp (Jan 23, 2017)

Nugachino said:


> View attachment 3882836 No idea if it's Shiva Shanti or not. But it's already as big as my last Indica at harvest. And It's only 1 month old.


nice little stocky plant


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 23, 2017)

bict said:


> This is why I switched this season to mainly indicas
> Well I did, then the seedlings didn't go so well so rubey gave me seeds that were luckily indicas haha


Cos im an indica man


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 23, 2017)

bobqp said:


> i think you made the right choice with indicas. seemed to be a good season for indicas down there. MOST of your plants preflowering yet.? doing some sreious fucking breeding this winter haha. WILL mainly do indica dominant crosses . ID kill for some cuts of your plants haha


Bob wants to kill you


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 23, 2017)

bict said:


> 3 of the regs preflowered a while ago, I thought two more had but I'm not sure about em. Hopefully they'll show me their bits when I see em tomorrow. Come down to TAs and ill give ya a cut.
> 
> Id kill for treemanbuds to fem his strains and sell them to me haha.


Oh i still have about 50 gmk seeds and a lot more .....but not for sale and ive prob giving my last tmb seed away lol


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 23, 2017)

bobqp said:


> JUST hope no one has eyes on the land your growing on. IT hurts to loose them to helicopters but kills to have rippers take them..


Dont jinx him bob


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 23, 2017)

bict said:


> Hopefully they would of shown by now, If not next week.


My sr71 took the longest to show last yr


----------



## bobqp (Jan 23, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> Dont jinx him bob


trying not too. REALLY want to see him get a really good harvest. HE found a really nice spot this year


----------



## bobqp (Jan 23, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> Bob wants to kill you


ITS a good sight to see so many different varieties in one patch.showed my cousin a few pics of bicts patch he was like id clone the shit out of those plants haha. BRING on the 4 day long weekend .


----------



## Nugachino (Jan 23, 2017)

Cheers. I wish I could remember which bean I dropped in that spot. But, from the info I wrote down. That is, if it's what I think it is. I'm kinda hoping it doesn't get too huge. I may be forced to either mainline it. Or move it outdoors.


----------



## bict (Jan 23, 2017)

bobqp said:


> trying not too. REALLY want to see him get a really good harvest. HE found a really nice spot this year


Legit the same spot I use every season haha


----------



## bict (Jan 23, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> Oh i still have about 50 gmk seeds and a lot more .....but not for sale and ive prob giving my last tmb seed away lol


Might need to message treeman and see what he could do  $$ whys he not gone into biz yet is what I'm wondering, he's a craftsmen if i ever did see one.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 23, 2017)

bict said:


> Might need to message treeman and see what he could do  $$ whys he not gone into biz yet is what I'm wondering, he's a craftsmen if i ever did see one.


More than 1 way to skin.a cat bro


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 23, 2017)

bict said:


> Might need to message treeman and see what he could do  $$ whys he not gone into biz yet is what I'm wondering, he's a craftsmen if i ever did see one.


TMB said he wasn't mailing anything else internationally. He told me only way was to make a visit. Or have someone in Cali who would send them for you who he could hand them to...


----------



## bict (Jan 23, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> TMB said he wasn't mailing anything else internationally. He told me only way was to make a visit. Or have someone in Cali who would send them for you who he could hand them to...


Oh well, shit out of luck then.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 23, 2017)

Not really. Gotta get ruby to start chucking some pollen


----------



## bobqp (Jan 23, 2017)

bict said:


> Legit the same spot I use every season haha


are you serious same spot. LUCKY bastard.


----------



## bict (Jan 23, 2017)

bobqp said:


> are you serious same spot. LUCKY bastard.


Very serious haha. Didn't build that chicken wire fence for nothing


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 23, 2017)

This is the longest ive gone this season without seeing the girls ...3 days lol im going home to see them yeeahh


----------



## bict (Jan 23, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> This is the longest ive gone this season without seeing the girls ...3 days lol im going home to see them yeeahh


You big girl haha.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 23, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> More than 1 way to skin.a cat bro


Im hoping to get over there and if i do ill be getting together every seed i can and sending back home to a safe addy 
Who knows when tho my situation changed dramatically financially last year


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 23, 2017)

bict said:


> You big girl haha.


The sour has me worried...bitch keeps reaching the fence after ive tied and scrogged her everytime so far


----------



## Nugachino (Jan 23, 2017)

She wants to grow, Ruby.


----------



## sandhill larry (Jan 23, 2017)

Everyone's garden is looking good. I got my Spring crop in the ground on Thursday. Had 7-9 inches of rain since. I think I will be alright if I don't water for a week or so.

http://rollitup.org/t/spring-17.933176/#post-13319491

Here is one each of Blue Shiva X Blue Shark, Blue Berry X Shark Shock and Powernap X Sinmint Cookies.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 23, 2017)

Nugachino said:


> She wants to grow, Ruby.


not wrong I might grab a couple pics of her now shes smashing it at the moment need to give her another feed of maxsea today to...


----------



## treemansbuds (Jan 23, 2017)

bict said:


> Might need to message treeman and see what he could do  $$ whys he not gone into biz yet is what I'm wondering, he's a craftsmen if i ever did see one.


Thanks for the kind words. I have looked far, wide and for many years (I never bought a single seed in my life, all donations & breeding) for the genetics I have.
I was shitting bricks waiting on Ruby to receive his beans. All risk with no gains (cost me almost $100 dollars to ship the Maxsea + beans to Australia) except for watching you guys run my gear. I had to provide to much information to the post office for my comfort. Maybe with the new Ca Recreational laws I can set up shop?
The older I get the less chances I take in life.
TMB-


Vnsmkr said:


> TMB said he wasn't mailing anything else internationally. He told me only way was to make a visit. Or have someone in Cali who would send them for you who he could hand them to...


----------



## Hobbit2 (Jan 24, 2017)

getting real bulky now heaps of white hairy bits showing...just going to let her do her thing now.


----------



## bict (Jan 24, 2017)

Hobbit2 said:


> View attachment 3883750 getting real bulky now heaps of white hairy bits showing...just going to let her do her thing now.


Looks great man!


----------



## bict (Jan 24, 2017)

Got the measuring tape on the female grand master kush ! I realised that if I stand in front of her she is over my head, but that's because I'm on a slope  she's 166cm high and 128 wide. The others are wider but shorter


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 24, 2017)

Yeah those are gonna be some nice girls bro. For damn sure


----------



## bict (Jan 24, 2017)

Alpha diesel


Orange og - can only see half of her since its dwarfed by the gmk haha


Delicious candy


Gmk number 2


----------



## bobqp (Jan 24, 2017)

bict said:


> Alpha diesel
> View attachment 3883781
> 
> Orange og - can only see half of her since its dwarfed by the gmk haha
> ...


VERY nice. PLANTS are getting big. SHOULD be a nice harvest.


----------



## bict (Jan 24, 2017)

Ultra sour
 

Rock lock 
 

The dream machine 
 



Training day
 

Cotton candy- same height as the gmk but not as wide
 

707 headband


----------



## bict (Jan 24, 2017)

bobqp said:


> VERY nice. PLANTS are getting big. SHOULD be a nice harvest.


Hopefully  the 3 unsexed regs still aren't showing their bits. Will be great if they are all female


----------



## bict (Jan 24, 2017)

Going through stretch atm.


----------



## bict (Jan 24, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> Yeah those are gonna be some nice girls bro. For damn sure


Ty man, here's hoping.


----------



## bobqp (Jan 24, 2017)

STILL waiting for the stretch with mine. ONLY the autoflowering females are flowering atm.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 24, 2017)

GD what hasn't sexxed by now? Mine all sex btwn 3 and 5 weeks latest here but I had a Paki a while back that took forever. I thought she was a girl but he was a strong male...


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 24, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> GD what hasn't sexxed by now? Mine all sex btwn 3 and 5 weeks latest here but I had a Paki a while back that took forever. I thought she was a girl but he was a strong male...


I found the sr71 is a plant that took forever to sex .....after 2 months easy


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 24, 2017)

bict said:


> Hopefully  the 3 unsexed regs still aren't showing their bits. Will be great if they are all female


Looking fucking fantastic man
I had a couple update pics to load but fuck it its your day


----------



## bict (Jan 24, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> GD what hasn't sexxed by now? Mine all sex btwn 3 and 5 weeks latest here but I had a Paki a while back that took forever. I thought she was a girl but he was a strong male...


I planted 6 regs, 2 x orange og, gmk and alpha diesel. The front three have sexed and are female, the others have not :/


----------



## bict (Jan 24, 2017)

G


ruby fruit said:


> Looking fucking fantastic man
> I had a couple update pics to load but fuck it its your day


Haha, go for it if you want rubes


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 24, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> I found the sr71 is a plant that took forever to sex .....after 2 months easy


I remember that one too


----------



## bict (Jan 24, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> I remember that one too


Is this a bad sign?


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 24, 2017)

bict said:


> Is this a bad sign?


Nope..cos i waited so long for the sr71 to sex yours may still be ok just keep an eye on em lad


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 24, 2017)

bict said:


> Is this a bad sign?


Not at all. Some are just that way


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 24, 2017)

Black dog will get another chance in my garden if the buds turn out nice...ive never had a plant outside flower before the last week of jan


----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (Jan 24, 2017)

bict said:


> Alpha diesel
> View attachment 3883781
> 
> Orange og - can only see half of her since its dwarfed by the gmk haha
> ...


The girls are doing great. Makes me want to pop beans but I've got about 4 months to go.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jan 24, 2017)

Looking great bict. One sweet garden. Dont be worried about sex yet as Feb 4th (depending on orienteering of ur plants) should be switch day.


Q. for everyone. I was under the belief that stretch happens as they pre-flower (the switch). Any growth before that was just growth? Not correct or?


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 24, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> Looking great bict. One sweet garden. Dont be worried about sex yet as Feb 4th (depending on orienteering of ur plants) should be switch day.
> 
> 
> Q. for everyone. I was under the belief that stretch happens as they pre-flower (the switch). Any growth before that was just growth? Not correct or?


Gd question
Best way i can answer on my behalf is its all normal growth to me as preflowering can occur early or late in veg dependant on strain
But as i start getting pom poms my plants do go to a noticable stretch just prior to this happening like for a week before once i start getting pompoms i dont really notice any more stretch


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 24, 2017)

MiddlerGuerrilla said:


> The girls are doing great. Makes me want to pop beans but I've got about 4 months to go.


Fuck 4 months i thought you were closer to 3 damn


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 24, 2017)

Pakistan valley ready to flower any min


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 24, 2017)

Sour kush will be the last to finish out of my 3 
Big leaves so id like to think big buds


----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (Jan 24, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> Fuck 4 months i thought you were closer to 3 damn


I won't crack any seeds until early May and probably more like late May.


----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (Jan 24, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> Pakistan valley ready to flower any min
> View attachment 3884174


I just sent an order off today for some R2 and some Poison Warp. Still leaning towards Pakistan Valley and Pineapple Chunk but those might be hard to get a hold of because of the cc issue at herbies.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 24, 2017)

MiddlerGuerrilla said:


> I just sent an order off today for some R2 and some Poison Warp. Still leaning towards Pakistan Valley and Pineapple Chunk but those might be hard to get a hold of because of the cc issue at herbies.


You cant get them from Attitude?


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jan 24, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> Gd question
> Best way i can answer on my behalf is its all normal growth to me as preflowering can occur early or late in veg dependant on strain
> But as i start getting pom poms my plants do go to a noticable stretch just prior to this happening like for a week before once i start getting pompoms i dont really notice any more stretch


Good point. makes total sense.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 24, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> Good point. makes total sense.


Only the way i view it mate cos thats wat i see but the actuall answer could vary


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jan 25, 2017)

ima getting some N deficiency in the potted plants in the back yard..With some nute burn..fk me..this is why i like in the ground for!..lol


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jan 25, 2017)

Whats everyone doing for Aussie day? Im workin in the AM and goin Kayaking in the arvo.


----------



## bict (Jan 25, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> Whats everyone doing for Aussie day? Im workin in the AM and goin Kayaking in the arvo.


Doing the same with my partner followed by booze


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 25, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> Whats everyone doing for Aussie day? Im workin in the AM and goin Kayaking in the arvo.


Looking for a job....Story of my life mate


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jan 25, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> Looking for a job....Story of my life mate


Been a tough run for ya by the sounds. You WILL get there!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 25, 2017)

17+ motherfucking months....I dont think I need to say more


----------



## aquadel (Jan 25, 2017)

Think I'm doing the mission to the coast to do the tellebugera river float thing thing , no I do not live on the Gold Coast fuck that


----------



## aquadel (Jan 25, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> Looking for a job....Story of my life mate


Good lucks on the job hunt mate


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 25, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> Whats everyone doing for Aussie day? Im workin in the AM and goin Kayaking in the arvo.


Picked up beers n bottle be on the beach first half the day then a oz bbq tea 31 here not to hot just right
Prob end up like most australia days with limp drinkers dick and not be able to get it up at end of day


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 25, 2017)




----------



## bobqp (Jan 25, 2017)

aquadel said:


> Think I'm doing the mission to the coast to do the tellebugera river float thing thing , no I do not live on the Gold Coast fuck that


TALLABUDGERA creek is a nice place to swim and drink


----------



## aquadel (Jan 25, 2017)

bobqp said:


> TALLABUDGERA creek is a nice place to swim and drink


Hahahaha yeah I havnt seen how it's spelt before , last time I was there was like school camp when I was 11 or 12 going to be a hell of a lot better this time Straya !!!!!!!!!


----------



## bobqp (Jan 25, 2017)

SHOULD be a great perve there. IM at byron bay tomorrow chilling at the beach


----------



## bict (Jan 25, 2017)

Straya cunts, from a foreigner


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 25, 2017)

LMAO @bict . Straya cunt! Happy Australia day gents


----------



## 666888 (Jan 25, 2017)




----------



## Lucky Luke (Jan 25, 2017)

aquadel said:


> Think I'm doing the mission to the coast to do the tellebugera river float thing thing , no I do not live on the Gold Coast fuck that


I grew up on the Gold coast. Was a little nipper at Surfers Paradise surf club. That was before the high rises, Grundies and all the theme parks and when the centre of town was just a small mall. My God its changed.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jan 25, 2017)




----------



## bobqp (Jan 25, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> I grew up on the Gold coast. Was a little nipper at Surfers Paradise surf club. That was before the high rises, Grundies and all the theme parks and when the centre of town was just a small mall. My God its changed.


YEH its a shithole now full of ice gangsta wannabies


----------



## aquadel (Jan 25, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> I grew up on the Gold coast. Was a little nipper at Surfers Paradise surf club. That was before the high rises, Grundies and all the theme parks and when the centre of town was just a small mall. My God its changed.


No kidding!, I did nippers at Sunshine Coast at Alex , even Maroochydore is a bit of downer place at times now , Sunshine Coast is like another country . Happy Australia Day everyone ! Have a good day


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jan 25, 2017)

This will be Ruby later on tonight... Wait for it ..




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1200723309982721


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 25, 2017)

Hell at least he got it hard, that wasnt no whiskey dick, lmfao


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jan 25, 2017)

and off to sleep in no time..lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 25, 2017)

The climax must have been too much lmao


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 25, 2017)

666888 said:


>


Will a Didgeri doo? EmmmmmmmEmmmmmm guess it will have too. lol


----------



## bict (Jan 26, 2017)

Ok.. I've said it once before, but this time its locked in.
Decided my strains for next season. 

Two of each strains.

 

All attitude freebies plus the bank transfer freebies are yours rubes.. When i place my order of course 
Should be 8 fems, more if its done during a monthly promotion.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jan 26, 2017)

bict said:


> Ok.. I've said it once before, but this time its locked in.
> Decided my strains for next season.
> 
> Two of each strains.
> ...


I recon Northen lights will go well here.

and i bet you change it!..lol


----------



## bict (Jan 26, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> I recon Northen lights will go well here.
> 
> and i bet you change it!..lol


Its a possibility 
I didn't change it much, just added and cut down from 3 each to 2


----------



## bobqp (Jan 26, 2017)

GOING to seed these strains and use them next season 
ghost train haze 1
og18
holy grail kush
BLUE cheese
COOKIES kush
BLUE dream
SOUR lemon og
TANGIE
WHITE widow x big bud 
BLUEBERRY gum
BACK gum 
PINAPPLE express 1 and 2 
c99. SORT of over paying for seeds might as well pollinate a branch on those females out in the bush.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 26, 2017)

bict said:


> Ok.. I've said it once before, but this time its locked in.
> Decided my strains for next season.
> 
> Two of each strains.
> ...


Boombayaya



Im fucken ripped


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 26, 2017)

Pretty sure theres bitches here wanna wife swap...chuck yer keys in the bucket i said and ine says cant we just do it instead of doing a draw ill fuck u if yer wife lets me lol


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 26, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> Pretty sure theres bitches here wanna wife swap...chuck yer keys in the bucket i said and ine says cant we just do it instead of doing a draw ill fuck u if yer wife lets me lol


I miss Australia.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 26, 2017)

back home...havnt looked at the girls yet but my oh my the yard is stinky


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 27, 2017)

Alrighty 
3 different branch shots of the black dog flowering starting to feel better bout letting her go after accidental reveg


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 27, 2017)

Sour kush almost 3m wide


----------



## bobqp (Jan 27, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> Alrighty
> 3 different branch shots of the black dog flowering starting to feel better bout letting her go after accidental reveg
> View attachment 3886050 View attachment 3886051 View attachment 3886052


looks like they will have nice golfball sized buds. DO you start using bloom fertilizer as soon as you start seeing preflowers


----------



## bobqp (Jan 27, 2017)

NI


ruby fruit said:


> Sour kush almost 3m wide
> View attachment 3886053 View attachment 3886054


NICE bushy monster. HOPEFULLY it produces big indica buds


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 27, 2017)

bobqp said:


> looks like they will have nice golfball sized buds. DO you start using bloom fertilizer as soon as you start seeing preflowers


no


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 27, 2017)

bobqp said:


> NI
> 
> NICE bushy monster. HOPEFULLY it produces big indica buds


guaranteed they will be big buds that's for certain...but big buds doesn't always mean dense and weighty buds
im not bothered at all one bit about the weight I pull I just want quality to smoke and I mean quality


----------



## bobqp (Jan 27, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> guaranteed they will be big buds that's for certain...but big buds doesn't always mean dense and weighty buds
> im not bothered at all one bit about the weight I pull I just want quality to smoke and I mean quality


THATS what im aiming for with winter greenhouses this year not quanity but the best quality i can get. REALLY want to find an outstanding gth1 pheno.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 27, 2017)

bobqp said:


> THATS what im aiming for with winter greenhouses this year not quanity but the best quality i can get. REALLY want to find an outstanding gth1 pheno.


im pretty simple mate I just grow a couple different ones each year pass off cuttings to clone of the best ones for my bud to run inside..im not after phenos and shit just want smoke each year to keep me going
as for the bloom I wont start bloom drinks until week 2-3 or so


----------



## bobqp (Jan 27, 2017)

nice morning for a swim .


----------



## bict (Jan 27, 2017)

Think I may have 3 males : /. No girlie bits and what appears to be the start of male stuff. Hopefully I'm wrong. 

Also having problems watering, my soil is so hard and water is starting to run off it. Instead of dumping it I've had to pour it out slowly :\


----------



## bict (Jan 27, 2017)

Was thinking about making a mound on each of them to make the top soil mushy.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jan 27, 2017)

bict said:


> Think I may have 3 males : /. No girlie bits and what appears to be the start of male stuff. Hopefully I'm wrong.
> 
> Also having problems watering, my soil is so hard and water is starting to run off it. Instead of dumping it I've had to pour it out slowly :\


The watering problem is fairly normal. As the crust of the soil dries it forms a barier. Maybe try tuning over the soil a little bit near the plants. Or smoke a J and crack a beer and take ur time!. I have to use a watering can so it doesnt run off to fast as my Plots on a slope.
May get up early and give mine a water tomorrow.

Maybe keep a branch from each male and pollinate a branch on some of ur females? Free seeds for next year and ill buy some of ya?


----------



## bict (Jan 27, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> The watering problem is fairly normal. As the crust of the soil dries it forms a barier. Maybe try tuning over the soil a little bit near the plants. Or smoke a J and crack a beer and take ur time!. I have to use a watering can so it doesnt run off to fast as my Plots on a slope.
> May get up early and give mine a water tomorrow.
> 
> Maybe keep a branch from each male and pollinate a branch on some of ur females? Free seeds for next year and ill buy some of ya?


Yeah mines on a slope too, that's why I was thinking about making a mound on all of the to even it up. Might need to invest in a second watering can. ATM I use a can and a bucket. 

Cbf breeding em  ill be happy if the smaller orange og and alpha were male, but the second gmk is a big girl that I female would yield well.


----------



## bobqp (Jan 27, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> The watering problem is fairly normal. As the crust of the soil dries it forms a barier. Maybe try tuning over the soil a little bit near the plants. Or smoke a J and crack a beer and take ur time!. I have to use a watering can so it doesnt run off to fast as my Plots on a slope.
> May get up early and give mine a water tomorrow.
> 
> Maybe keep a branch from each male and pollinate a branch on some of ur females? Free seeds for next year and ill buy some of ya?


dig up your clone and seed it doesnt look likes its gunna yield much. MIGHT be better to seed it and experiment with some seeds in a different plot next year


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jan 27, 2017)

Grab something like these with some of this harvest profits for ease of watering next season;
http://www.ebay.com/bhp/boat-bilge-pump
http://www.ebay.com.au/bhp/12v-water-pump


----------



## WV: Jetson (Jan 27, 2017)

Mulching heavily around the base of the plants helps prevents crusts. It's not too late: scuff up the soil, mulch and you'll be good for the season. Making a little berm as you're suggesting won't hurt either...


----------



## bict (Jan 27, 2017)

WV: Jetson said:


> Mulching heavily around the base of the plants helps prevents crusts. It's not too late: scuff up the soil, mulch and you'll be good for the season. Making a little berm as you're suggesting won't hurt either...


Would using loamy soil/compost be good to mulch with? 

What's a berm? Haha


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 27, 2017)

bict said:


> Would using loamy soil/compost be good to mulch with?
> 
> What's a berm? Haha


Brown leaves, straw or hay, brown grass clippings....
A berm is a mound


----------



## bict (Jan 27, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> Brown leaves, straw or hay, brown grass clippings....
> A berm is a mound


Sweet, ill do a mould to even it out then go buy two bales of straw and mulch the shit out of it.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 27, 2017)

Its a good practice to mound around the base of your plants anyway, that way it naturally runs away from the stem. Have seen some that build a moat around their plants, built up around the stem


----------



## bict (Jan 27, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> Its a good practice to mound around the base of your plants anyway, that way it naturally runs away from the stem. Have seen some that build a moat around their plants, built up around the stem


That's pretty bad ass. I've been meaning it do it, just never did


----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (Jan 27, 2017)

I build a reservoir around the base of the plant. A bowl of sorts that way I can dump 1-2 gallons and the ring of dirt will hold the water while it soaks in.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 27, 2017)

I remember way back I was listening to a long time grower talk about it. Makes sense for sure


----------



## bict (Jan 27, 2017)

Found a hoe and went and bought the mulch. Will scrap the top with the hoe, mulch then water it in.


----------



## treemansbuds (Jan 27, 2017)

bict said:


> Think I may have 3 males : /. No girlie bits and what appears to be the start of male stuff. Hopefully I'm wrong.
> 
> Also having problems watering, my soil is so hard and water is starting to run off it. Instead of dumping it I've had to pour it out slowly :\


Aerate your soil around the plant. I use a golf club with no head on it. i inserted a screwdriver shaft & tip (no handle) into the "head side" of the golf club shaft to create a long, skinny, and pointy poking tool. once a month i poke about 15-20 deep holes into the soil around my plant to aerate the soil. this gives the plant more air to the roots & makes for better water absorption.
TMB-


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jan 27, 2017)

treemansbuds said:


> Aerate your soil around the plant. I use a golf club with no head on it. i inserted a screwdriver shaft & tip (no handle) into the "head side" of the golf club shaft to create a long, skinny, and pointy poking tool. once a month i poke about 15-20 deep holes into the soil around my plant to aerate the soil. this gives the plant more air to the roots & makes for better water absorption.
> TMB-


great tip!


----------



## bict (Jan 27, 2017)

treemansbuds said:


> Aerate your soil around the plant. I use a golf club with no head on it. i inserted a screwdriver shaft & tip (no handle) into the "head side" of the golf club shaft to create a long, skinny, and pointy poking tool. once a month i poke about 15-20 deep holes into the soil around my plant to aerate the soil. this gives the plant more air to the roots & makes for better water absorption.
> TMB-


I did do with one of em and it seemed to work. Didn't do em that deep because the roots are quite close to the surface and I didn't wanna fuck em.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 27, 2017)

bict said:


> Was thinking about making a mound on each of them to make the top soil mushy.


either churn the top soil a bit like luke said or make a ring around the plant with old soil so when u pour it it stays in the circle which enables all water to go to the roots..u got a lot of watering to come I would make a ring maybe 3 or 4 inches high and 2 ft out from the main stalk...easy to do next time your up there watering


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 27, 2017)

treemansbuds said:


> Aerate your soil around the plant. I use a golf club with no head on it. i inserted a screwdriver shaft & tip (no handle) into the "head side" of the golf club shaft to create a long, skinny, and pointy poking tool. once a month i poke about 15-20 deep holes into the soil around my plant to aerate the soil. this gives the plant more air to the roots & makes for better water absorption.
> TMB-


knowledge yo !


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 27, 2017)

treemansbuds said:


> Aerate your soil around the plant. I use a golf club with no head on it. i inserted a screwdriver shaft & tip (no handle) into the "head side" of the golf club shaft to create a long, skinny, and pointy poking tool. once a month i poke about 15-20 deep holes into the soil around my plant to aerate the soil. this gives the plant more air to the roots & makes for better water absorption.
> TMB-


Awesome pointer @treemansbuds


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 27, 2017)

this


MiddlerGuerrilla said:


> I build a reservoir around the base of the plant. A bowl of sorts that way I can dump 1-2 gallons and the ring of dirt will hold the water while it soaks in.


s exactly what I did with the black dog..my watering to the kush is easy it never puddles and I have been using a hose from my rainwatering tank turn on go and have a beer and presto the sour has received approx. 50-60 litres over ten mins all I do is move the hose from one side to the other once AND water as far away from the main stem near the end of watering to get those roots spreading really wide


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 27, 2017)

yard is stinky as fuck we got hot weather 40-43 next 4 days then a week of 32-35


----------



## bict (Jan 27, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> either churn the top soil a bit like luke said or make a ring around the plant with old soil so when u pour it it stays in the circle which enables all water to go to the roots..u got a lot of watering to come I would make a ring maybe 3 or 4 inches high and 2 ft out from the main stalk...easy to do next time your up there watering


I'll do what treeman said plus this and mulch  should do the job


----------



## bict (Jan 27, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> yard is stinky as fuck we got hot weather 40-43 next 4 days then a week of 32-35


I reckon it would


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 27, 2017)

bict said:


> I'll do what treeman said plus this and mulch  should do the job


ay fuk you mate...that treeman knows fuk all grows little itsy bitsy plants 

@treemansbuds


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 27, 2017)

bict said:


> I'll do what treeman said plus this and mulch  should do the job


I wrote that before I read treemans post..now go get yer daddys golf bag out lol


----------



## bict (Jan 27, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> I wrote that before I read treemans post..now go get yer daddys golf bag out lol


Ma dad doesn't play golf, nor do I  ill use a stake or something.


----------



## Hobbit2 (Jan 27, 2017)

View attachment 3886762  View attachment 3886762 View attachment 3886762  hopefully the shade cloth won't hamper her progress can't not have it as it camouflages it .


----------



## Hobbit2 (Jan 27, 2017)




----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 28, 2017)

bict said:


> Ma dad doesn't play golf, nor do I  ill use a stake or something.


use yer wifes dildo houso style


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 28, 2017)

Hobbit2 said:


> View attachment 3886766


you should be ok if anything I find it takes a week longer than normal to finish in flower you still get gd hard dense buds if its the type of strains that grow dense..looking gd mate


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 28, 2017)

bict said:


> Ma dad doesn't play golf, nor do I  ill use a stake or something.


Attach a couple welding rods to the end of a stick


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 28, 2017)

Home made shank lmao


----------



## bobqp (Jan 28, 2017)

CO


Hobbit2 said:


> View attachment 3886762 View attachment 3886764 View attachment 3886762 View attachment 3886762 View attachment 3886763 hopefully the shade cloth won't hamper her progress can't not have it as it camouflages it .


coming along nicely


----------



## bict (Jan 28, 2017)

All done. Feel good about doing that. 
30kg of pea straw between 13 plants, poked holes with a cane/ slits with a spade, and built china walls around the ones that needed it.

Fuck lugging water for two hours and it all running off.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 28, 2017)

gd work lad..if theres one thing ive learnt its the more love you show a plant she will return


----------



## bict (Jan 28, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> gd work lad..if theres one thing ive learnt its the more love you show a plant she will return


Ty rubes. That's as true as it gets.

Hopefully my return is greater if I'm mistaken about these last regs.


----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (Jan 28, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> Attach a couple welding rods to the end of a stick


I've used old welding rods to lst plants


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 28, 2017)

MiddlerGuerrilla said:


> I've used old welding rods to lst plants


As that goes, I cut up metal coat hangers and bend what I need , can make a bunch


----------



## sandhill larry (Jan 28, 2017)

treemansbuds said:


> Aerate your soil around the plant. I use a golf club with no head on it. i inserted a screwdriver shaft & tip (no handle) into the "head side" of the golf club shaft to create a long, skinny, and pointy poking tool. once a month i poke about 15-20 deep holes into the soil around my plant to aerate the soil. this gives the plant more air to the roots & makes for better water absorption.
> TMB-


Great tip. I used to work Sports Turf. Gold courses and ball fields. We rolled with a spiked roller. Never thought to do it with weed. Thanks.


----------



## sandhill larry (Jan 28, 2017)

MiddlerGuerrilla said:


> I build a reservoir around the base of the plant. A bowl of sorts that way I can dump 1-2 gallons and the ring of dirt will hold the water while it soaks in.


I do the same thing. Nothing worse than having to wait around because your water is running away when you pour too fast.


----------



## sandhill larry (Jan 28, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> Attach a couple welding rods to the end of a stick


I have tons of broken hay rake teeth that will do the trick.


----------



## sandhill larry (Jan 28, 2017)

One Grape Ape and two Hurricane Head, after 8 days of natural light. This week should tell me if I will get any males or not.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jan 28, 2017)

Went for a walk this morning and gave the plot a water.
The runt is female....lol..may get 1/2 ozzie off her!..lol


----------



## bobqp (Jan 28, 2017)

L


sandhill larry said:


> One Grape Ape and two Hurricane Head, after 8 days of natural light. This week should tell me if I will get any males or not.
> 
> View attachment 3887314


looking good for little winter plants still nice and healthy


----------



## sandhill larry (Jan 28, 2017)

bobqp said:


> looking good for little winter plants still nice and healthy


Thanks. They haven't had any real cold yet. I have one night of 35F on my 10 day forecast. I will try to cover them when it gets down to around 30F.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 28, 2017)

I love waking up to look at this makes you feel good


----------



## bict (Jan 28, 2017)

sandhill larry said:


> I do the same thing. Nothing worse than having to wait around because your water is running away when you pour too fast.


Fucking ae


----------



## bobqp (Jan 28, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> I love waking up to look at this makes you feel good
> View attachment 3887513


thats alot of nice healthy tops.hey do you remember how much your blue dream stretched during flowering


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 28, 2017)

bobqp said:


> thats alot of nice healthy tops.hey do you remember how much your blue dream stretched during flowering


To much lol ill get a pic after


----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (Jan 28, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> gd work lad..if theres one thing ive learnt its the more love you show a plant she will return


A lot like my fiance


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 28, 2017)

MiddlerGuerrilla said:


> A lot like my fiance


Wait until she becomes your wife, that will change


----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (Jan 28, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> Wait until she becomes your wife, that will change


Don't rain on my parade bro


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jan 28, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> I love waking up to look at this makes you feel good
> View attachment 3887513


sexy lady right there!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 28, 2017)

LMAO, expect the unexpected


----------



## bict (Jan 29, 2017)

Hope these girls start flowering properly soon.. Getting antsy waiting to see these buds ..


----------



## 666888 (Jan 29, 2017)

wont be long


----------



## AmbushRep (Jan 29, 2017)

Hope you guys dont mind me throwing these up. This is one from a few delicious candy seeds i planted in November. The rest are still vegging out hard. But this one flowered real early. I still managed to top it a couple of times. Harvest in a few days cause the heat aint doing it no favours now!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 29, 2017)

Damn @bict you must have the free for all thread now lol. New people see it on the new post pages with no idea how this shit works.....


----------



## bict (Jan 29, 2017)

AmbushRep said:


> Hope you guys dont mind me throwing these up. This is one from a few delicious candy seeds i planted in November. The rest are still vegging out hard. But this one flowered real early. I still managed to top it a couple of times. Harvest in a few days cause the heat aint doing it no favours now!


How fucking dare you post that in MY thread... Jk. Weird one flowered early. I'm running a delicious candy too. Hopes she's good


----------



## bict (Jan 29, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> Damn @bict you must have the free for all thread now lol. New people see it on the new post pages with no idea how this shit works.....


Its allg. Definitely different to last years


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 29, 2017)

bict said:


> Its allg. Definitely different to last years


Im here thats why fucker
Couldnt be fucked doing a thread 3 yrs ago so get fucked ya cunt ya stuck with me...
Oh and the pakistan valley has started flowering


----------



## bobqp (Jan 29, 2017)

AmbushRep said:


> Hope you guys dont mind me throwing these up. This is one from a few delicious candy seeds i planted in November. The rest are still vegging out hard. But this one flowered real early. I still managed to top it a couple of times. Harvest in a few days cause the heat aint doing it no favours now!


nice little buds.a few of us had problems with early flowering glad to hear your other plants are fine


----------



## bict (Jan 29, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> Im here thats why fucker
> Couldnt be fucked doing a thread 3 yrs ago so get fucked ya cunt ya stuck with me...
> Oh and the pakistan valley has started flowering


I expected you so that's allg haha

Lucky fuck, none of mine have really started.


----------



## 666888 (Jan 29, 2017)

Its been a great season, can't complain about a foot of growth a week
I'm in Vic, usually put seedlings out about cup day
Huge La Nina this year , put them out the first few weeks of December
First one out is a 8ft tall OG Kush a mate give me as a seed
Will try and get some pics up later


----------



## vegemitelover (Jan 29, 2017)

anyone got any cheap and reliable seed banks as i want to start growing but don't know witch seed bank is best ...

also i'm in NSW if that helps at all


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 29, 2017)

bict said:


> I expected you so that's allg haha
> 
> Lucky fuck, none of mine have really started.


Looks like the sour kush is ready to flower by the end of week as well
Im glad the black dog is already 2 weeks into flower means ill be smoking some of that while the kush is finishing


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 29, 2017)

666888 said:


> Its been a great season, can't complain about a foot of growth a week
> I'm in Vic, usually put seedlings out about cup day
> Huge La Nina this year , put them out the first few weeks of December
> First one out is a 8ft tall OG Kush a mate give me as a seed
> Will try and get some pics up later


Sounds gd man


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 29, 2017)

666888 said:


> Its been a great season, can't complain about a foot of growth a week
> I'm in Vic, usually put seedlings out about cup day
> Huge La Nina this year , put them out the first few weeks of December
> First one out is a 8ft tall OG Kush a mate give me as a seed
> Will try and get some pics up later


Im tripping out from how much growth i got between dec 19 and now...unbelievable


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jan 29, 2017)

I think ive figured out what my problem is with my potted plants. Its not N lockout i think its Iron deficiency/ lockout caused by to much chicken shit (that was not cooked by the way).

They havent pre flowerd yet but are not to far away so hopefully repoting wont stress them to much. Ill have to do that later today. Pots and me dont get on..in the ground is so much easier


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 29, 2017)

Just gotta find that right mix @Lucky Luke . Im still trying to find it myself and I been fucking with it for 10 years....Making my own compost now


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 29, 2017)

Sometimes I wish I had a fucking Home Depot or Bunnings, then I think, no I fucking don't; don't want all that shit over here in the country


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 29, 2017)

Without bunnings i wouldnt have my soil or nuetrog brand ferts so i gotta disagree with ya there


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 29, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> Without bunnings i wouldnt have my soil or nuetrog brand ferts so i gotta disagree with ya there


Im talking about me...


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 29, 2017)

All those superstores and bullshit can stay the fuck out until Im dead .


----------



## bict (Jan 29, 2017)

Bunnings is life


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 29, 2017)

Lol it aint my life. I thought it would be a pita honestly, but been making my own shit.... theunconventionalfarmer.com . Dude hooks me up  lol


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 29, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> Im talking about me...


Cmon dude u know i was referring to me and not you


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 29, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> All those superstores and bullshit can stay the fuck out until Im dead .


Once ur dead then ill see if i can set up a store there and sell soil n ferts to ppl like myself lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 29, 2017)

Lol I wasnt disagreeing with what you want . Anyway, enough of that, plants look nice!


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 29, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> Lol I wasnt disagreeing with what you want . Anyway, enough of that, plants look nice!


I want beer now but im at work lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 29, 2017)

I don't disagree with stores brotherman, I just don't dig those big cunts like that (walmart, home depot, bunnings, etc). I would support ruby fruit exchange all fucking day long. Thats basically all it is here is mom and pop shops and I like that...


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 29, 2017)

I wish I were at work....I have a chat setup with a guy here when he's back on the 15th Feb. My work these days is looking for work and taking care of the plants. Trying to stay on top of them so perhaps I can have some sales


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jan 29, 2017)

Re-pot done..fk me the roots get big fast. They are bigger than the plants themsleves. Also sprayed the leaves with some Iron. Lets hope I didnt stress them to much and they recover quickly.


----------



## bict (Jan 30, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> Re-pot done..fk me the roots get big fast. They are bigger than the plants themsleves. Also sprayed the leaves with some Iron. Lets hope I didnt stress them to much and they recover quickly.


Bit risky repotting this late and at the size they are imo. Hope they bounce back for ya lukey.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 30, 2017)

Nah they should be fine. I know people who have repotted beginning of flower


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 30, 2017)

bict said:


> Bit risky repotting this late and at the size they are imo. Hope they bounce back for ya lukey.


Jinxed him


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 30, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> I wish I were at work....I have a chat setup with a guy here when he's back on the 15th Feb. My work these days is looking for work and taking care of the plants. Trying to stay on top of them so perhaps I can have some sales


Gd luck bro


----------



## bict (Jan 30, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> Jinxed him


He'll be fine, I just personally wouldn't do it. 





Vnsmkr said:


> Nah they should be fine. I know people who have repotted beginning of flower


From the ground to pots? Seems risky to me


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 30, 2017)

They weren't in the ground.... Were pots wasn't it Luke


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 30, 2017)

Yeah was in pots this year...just saw where he wrote that


----------



## bict (Jan 30, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> Yeah was in pots this year...just saw where he wrote that


Ah, less risky then. My bad.


----------



## Nugachino (Jan 30, 2017)

I had to transplant my "party cup" today. Wasn't going to have enough room in my cabinet for it and the bigass possibly Shiva Shanti 1 that's in there. Especially since it's got a hefty 20L all to itself. 

The lil party cup plant has its own 5L bucket. Sitting happily outdoors in the shade. Topped it this afternoon to begin a Manifold. Since it didn't even seem phased by the move earlier this morning.

I also topped my Sativa looking thing to get that to bush right out too. I'm liking this Manifold + LST technique.

I want to see if I can get them all to have at least 6 heads before they flower. Think I can do it? I'm in S.E Aus.

Here's hoping they're all females. And don't get the borg or pm.

Keep it green... or any other color you're growing.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 30, 2017)

bict said:


> Ah, less risky then. My bad.


U had me confused to i thought they was in pots like vn said lol


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 30, 2017)

Nugachino said:


> I had to transplant my "party cup" today. Wasn't going to have enough room in my cabinet for it and the bigass possibly Shiva Shanti 1 that's in there. Especially since it's got a hefty 20L all to itself.
> 
> The lil party cup plant has its own 5L bucket. Sitting happily outdoors in the shade. Topped it this afternoon to begin a Manifold. Since it didn't even seem phased by the move earlier this morning.
> 
> ...


Your an aussie we can do anything


----------



## Nugachino (Jan 30, 2017)

I've never successfully grown these outdoors though. These are the biggest I've ever gotten them to grow. Especially the cabinet grown one. And the sativa.

How long do you think there's left of the season?


----------



## bict (Jan 30, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> U had me confused to i thought they was in pots like vn said lol


Ignore me everyone.


----------



## bict (Jan 30, 2017)

Except when I show my beautiful plants.


----------



## bobqp (Jan 30, 2017)

bict said:


> Expect when I show my beautiful plants.


HAHA


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 30, 2017)

EXCEPT crikey


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 30, 2017)

Nugachino said:


> I've never successfully grown these outdoors though. These are the biggest I've ever gotten them to grow. Especially the cabinet grown one. And the sativa.
> 
> How long do you think there's left of the season?


That part of oz ? Would i be wrong to think 2-3 weeks veg left ?


----------



## bobqp (Jan 30, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> That part of oz ? Would i be wrong to think 2-3 weeks veg left ?


ID say maybe 2 weeks at the most. MOST of my sativas have stretched and shown flowers


----------



## bict (Jan 30, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> EXCEPT crikey


I'm drinking and typing fast. Ignore that haha


----------



## Nugachino (Jan 30, 2017)

SA side of Vic border. None of my plants have any signs of flower yet.


----------



## Joomby (Jan 30, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> I'm in, mate! While we're waiting, a question; have you Aussies managed to brew anything better than Foster's yet?


 GREAT NORTHENS!


----------



## Nugachino (Jan 30, 2017)

Yech. Fuk beer. Shit's horrid.


----------



## bict (Jan 30, 2017)

Nugachino said:


> Yech. Fuk beer. Shit's horrid.


The most unmanly thing I've ever heard. My eyes are bleeding.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 30, 2017)

lol, not everyone guzzles horse piss, some prefer other shite lmao


----------



## Nugachino (Jan 30, 2017)

I don't know why it's so popular. Even a cheap rum or cider would taste a million times better.


----------



## bict (Jan 30, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> lol, not everyone guzzles horse piss, some prefer other shite lmao


I drink anything as long as it has alcohol content. Beer is good shit though


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 30, 2017)

I enjoy good strong beer, but the heavily sold shit, not so much. Yesterday I drank a heineken and it tasted like what I imagine piss to taste like . Used to be the same way about drinking anything with alcohol, but my body started rejecting it. I'd rather not puke just for drinking something so I steer away from it and try to get blasted stoned instead (24-7-365)


----------



## bict (Jan 30, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> I enjoy good strong beer, but the heavily sold shit, not so much. Yesterday I drank a heineken and it tasted like what I imagine piss to taste like . Used to be the same way about drinking anything with alcohol, but my body started rejecting it. I'd rather not puke just for drinking something so I steer away from it and try to get blasted stoned instead (24-7-365)


Never puked drinking or smoking so no problems here. I'm still young though  I like Heineken, buts it true after you drink it your piss smells exactly like it.


----------



## bict (Jan 30, 2017)

Nugachino said:


> I don't know why it's so popular. Even a cheap rum or cider would taste a million times better.


Funny you compare beer to those two drinks. I'm drinking captain Morgan and summersby cider atm haha


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 30, 2017)

Aye that didnt start happening to me until I was late 30's....I used to guzzle everything like a fish...but also got sick of shit being cloudy, I like to remember everything, drink has a way of erasing shit for me


----------



## Nugachino (Jan 30, 2017)

I prefer ciders and rum. Particularly Strong Bow and Kraken.


----------



## bict (Jan 30, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> Aye that didnt start happening to me until I was late 30's....I used to guzzle everything like a fish...but also got sick of shit being cloudy, I like to remember everything, drink has a way of erasing shit for me


Soon as my harvests finish I'm exclusive to bud, otherwise its booze. Fuck paying for weed. Not paying for other peoples shite


----------



## bict (Jan 30, 2017)

Nugachino said:


> I prefer ciders and rum. Particularly Strong Bow and Kraken.


I prefer pussy and bud. Neither I pay for.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 30, 2017)

I prefer Magners if its cider, if I have my choice on beer its Blue Chimay


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 30, 2017)

my 2 lifetime favorites


----------



## Joomby (Jan 30, 2017)

One planted 2 months back....im inpatient. Seed time when I get home from work for some decent autum buds


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 30, 2017)

Nugachino said:


> I don't know why it's so popular. Even a cheap rum or cider would taste a million times better.


Maybe it's the local choice of beers? Here in northern Colorado, there are thousands of hand crafted brews available almost everywhere you look. Some like New Belgium's Fat Tire are sold widely, most are only locally available, but they all have something unique to offer.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jan 30, 2017)

Yep, from pot to pots.

I dont mind a rum and coke (capt morgan) but the last few years ive gone off coke.Its to sweet and makes my mouth feel like candy floss. Rum by itself is not as nice as a Rhy Whisky, but is cheaper.
Cider is yuk,
As ttystik said, with the rise of the boutique brew even the large companies are upping their game. I do tend to change brands every so often (im a fairly heavy drinker). Currently im drinking a mid strengh XXXX Pale Ale. Its got a nice hoppy taste with a crisp dry finish.


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 30, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> Yep, from pot to pots.
> 
> I dont mind a rum and coke (capt morgan) but the last few years ive gone off coke.Its to sweet and makes my mouth feel like candy floss. Rum by itself is not as nice as a Rhy Whisky, but is cheaper.
> Cider is yuk,
> As ttystik said, with the rise of the boutique brew even the large companies are upping their game. I do tend to change brands every so often (im a fairly heavy drinker). Currently im drinking a mid strengh XXXX Pale Ale. Its got a nice hoppy taste with a crisp dry finish.


I try to keep it down to three a day or less, but I'm not always successful.


----------



## bict (Jan 30, 2017)

Just ripped three big males  my heart breaks.


----------



## bict (Jan 30, 2017)

Also the tops of some of my plants are drooping, the tops right at the top. Not the leaves so much, but about 2-3 inchs of stem at the ends. Am I not watering them enough? Giving them 20L (5.2 us gals) of water every 3 days. Or could it be the wind knocking em about?

@ruby fruit @Vnsmkr @Lucky Luke


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 30, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Maybe it's the local choice of beers? Here in northern Colorado, there are thousands of hand crafted brews available almost everywhere you look. Some like New Belgium's Fat Tire are sold widely, most are only locally available, but they all have something unique to offer.


im right into craft beers for sure...actually love the iron maiden brand beer quite nice
im a carlton draught man first up but if its nice ill drink it don't give a fuck where its from


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 30, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> Yep, from pot to pots.
> 
> I dont mind a rum and coke (capt morgan) but the last few years ive gone off coke.Its to sweet and makes my mouth feel like candy floss. Rum by itself is not as nice as a Rhy Whisky, but is cheaper.
> Cider is yuk,
> As ttystik said, with the rise of the boutique brew even the large companies are upping their game. I do tend to change brands every so often (im a fairly heavy drinker). Currently im drinking a mid strengh XXXX Pale Ale. Its got a nice hoppy taste with a crisp dry finish.


I like jacks n dry ginger or turkey n dry ginger or beam n dry ginger lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 30, 2017)

bict said:


> Just ripped three big males  my heart breaks.


What 3? My heart wouldnt have been breaking, but we do things differently


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 30, 2017)

bict said:


> Also the tops of some of my plants are drooping, the tops right at the top. Not the leaves so much, but about 2-3 inchs of stem at the ends. Am I not watering them enough? Giving them 20L (5.2 us gals) of water every 3 days. Or could it be the wind knocking em about?
> 
> @ruby fruit @Vnsmkr @Lucky Luke


not sure but that's a worry if they not waking up or going to sleep...


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 30, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> What 3? My heart wouldnt have been breaking, but we do things differently


tmb strains


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 30, 2017)

The right one would have gone the distance with my crop, and Ive have seeds for the next however fucking long.......


----------



## bict (Jan 30, 2017)

Just went up and grabbed the pulled males and brought down. They all perked up with sun. Getting photos uploaded now.


----------



## bict (Jan 30, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> tmb strains


At least i got a female of each strain


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 30, 2017)

Grow comprimised ffs 
Looks like im having a chat with someone later


----------



## bict (Jan 30, 2017)

Update: These are all the plants in my garden now, minus the paki valley and revegged clone.


Alpha diesel:
 

Couldn't get individual photos of the Orange og and Grand master kush so they are together. Gmk on the right, orange is on the left:

 


Delicious candy:


Rocklock
 
El dream machine:
 


Ultra sour:


Cotton Candy:


707 headband: ignore that bent lat.. I tied it to the main stem. Broke its fibres by accident.



Training Day
 


Anyone wanna start guessing some weights? haha.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 30, 2017)

bict said:


> Update: These are all the plants in my garden now, minus the paki valley and revegged clone.
> 
> 
> Alpha diesel:
> ...


Looking fucken awesome dude...and u doubted yourself lad lol


----------



## bict (Jan 30, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> Looking fucken awesome dude...and u doubted yourself lad lol


Thanks man. I doubt everything, just what I do haha


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 30, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> Grow comprimised ffs
> Looks like im having a chat with someone later


What the fuck holmes? What does that mean?


----------



## bict (Jan 30, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> Grow comprimised ffs
> Looks like im having a chat with someone later


Didn't even see this. What's up?


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jan 30, 2017)

Shame about the males but your grow so far is a huge succes



And WTF Ruby?


----------



## Joomby (Jan 30, 2017)

someones going to get the old "look at me when I'm talking to you"


----------



## bict (Jan 31, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> Shame about the males but your grow so far is a huge succes
> 
> 
> 
> And WTF Ruby?


I thought I'd care more but because the other girls are going so well.. meh haha
That ultra sour is going to bring me a plenty.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 31, 2017)

So 3 hrs later i think im in a better position security/stealth wise than beforey mj got spotted by the 2 month old long neighbour 
Will elaborate later but for now im 5 beers and 2 cones of gth into a nice mellow feeling stress free
You know what they say...brb


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 31, 2017)

Thats nae as bad as it sounded the first time


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 31, 2017)

My mother in law brought some dude up on the back side of the roof to look at the fucking washing machine drain, 5 seconds later I flew up behind them and slammed the door on the front side where my plants are......Im the only one who thinks about that, well except for my wife, she knows not to fuck around like that


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 31, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> My mother in law brought some dude up on the back side of the roof to look at the fucking washing machine drain, 5 seconds later I flew up behind them and slammed the door on the front side where my plants are......Im the only one who thinks about that, well except for my wife, she knows not to fuck around like that


turns out the lad is a younger son of a guy that I was really good friends with back in the day when this guy was only 5 or 6 yrs old ive never done anything to that family or friends and the gd karma went around today what could have been a season ender has got me strass free and with an extra security guard and I trust my instinct fully...I wont go back on my word of assuring him an oz or 2 at the end if he keeps his word to..all gd just another day in a small town


----------



## WV: Jetson (Jan 31, 2017)

bict said:


> Update: These are all the plants in my garden now, minus the paki valley and revegged clone.
> 
> Anyone wanna start guessing some weights? haha.


Your plant are looking great! Nice mulch work...
Weight guess: a lot!


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jan 31, 2017)

My weight guess is...A house deposit!


----------



## bict (Jan 31, 2017)

WV: Jetson said:


> Your plant are looking great! Nice mulch work...
> Weight guess: a lot!


Thanks man. Haha, here's hoping! My original goal was 5 pounds in total


----------



## bict (Jan 31, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> My weight guess is...A house deposit!


Fuck yeah Lukey. That sounds good to me!


----------



## bict (Jan 31, 2017)

I was meaning guesses on individual plant weights though


----------



## treemansbuds (Jan 31, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> turns out the lad is a younger son of a guy that I was really good friends with back in the day when this guy was only 5 or 6 yrs old ive never done anything to that family or friends and the gd karma went around today what could have been a season ender has got me strass free and with an extra security guard and I trust my instinct fully...I wont go back on my word of assuring him an oz or 2 at the end if he keeps his word to..all gd just another day in a small town


This is when shit gets ripped! Be careful Rubes.....
TMB-


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 31, 2017)

treemansbuds said:


> This is when shit gets ripped! Be careful Rubes.....
> TMB-


Your right tmb im still on guard but gave an ok gut feel ill run with it hes not a cruel person he has a kind heart im more worried bout him talking to the wrong person and i let him know that
His whole family respects me a lot right up to his grandpa...ive let him know exactly where i stand on the matter of confidentiality...his dad grows that should count for something


----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (Jan 31, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> Your right tmb im still on guard but gave an ok gut feel ill run with it hes not a cruel person he has a kind heart im more worried bout him talking to the wrong person and i let him know that
> His whole family respects me a lot right up to his grandpa...ive let him know exactly where i stand on the matter of confidentiality...his dad grows that should count for something


Well you've handled it about as well as you could. Finish your grow and hope for the best.


----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (Jan 31, 2017)

bict said:


> Update: These are all the plants in my garden now, minus the paki valley and revegged clone.
> 
> 
> Alpha diesel:
> ...


Bravo! All of this veg porn has me itching for May.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 31, 2017)

Not cali style stalk but big for me


----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (Jan 31, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> Not cali style stalk but big for me
> View attachment 3890086


Seedling ?


----------



## bict (Jan 31, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> Not cali style stalk but big for me
> View attachment 3890086


I expected the sour's stem to be bigger considering its so big


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 31, 2017)

MiddlerGuerrilla said:


> Seedling ?





bict said:


> I expected the sour's stem to be bigger considering its so big


Oh thats the wrong angle from the other side its huge cunts lol...not 
I dint have a big dick but i give gd sex
Know wat i mean lol


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 31, 2017)

You should see the black dog stem.ill put a bic lighter next to it for reference later ..its a pin dick


----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (Jan 31, 2017)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 31, 2017)

pencil dick


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 31, 2017)

bucks boy toy


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 31, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> bucks boy toy


LMFAO, fuck off


----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (Jan 31, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> bucks boy toy


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jan 31, 2017)

bict said:


> I was meaning guesses on individual plant weights though


Bout a pound....


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 31, 2017)

Lol, when most people ask me that I want to say, a fucking gram is what you'll get. Bict, it will be about a pound


----------



## bict (Jan 31, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> Bout a pound....





Vnsmkr said:


> Lol, when most people ask me that I want to say, a fucking gram is what you'll get. Bict, it will be about a pound


Im thinking the sour will be a 1-1 1/2  

It wasn't one of those "i don't know so i'll ask riu" type shit, just some fun guessing to see who wins haha


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 31, 2017)

bict said:


> Im thinking the sour will be a 1-1 1/2
> 
> It wasn't one of those "i don't know so i'll ask riu" type shit, just some fun guessing to see who wins haha


Im that case you will definitely yield above 20 grams per plant


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 1, 2017)

bict said:


> Im thinking the sour will be a 1-1 1/2
> 
> It wasn't one of those "i don't know so i'll ask riu" type shit, just some fun guessing to see who wins haha


1-1.5oz?


----------



## bict (Feb 1, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> 1-1.5oz?


That's too much. Grams rubes grams. I'll be a millionaire with that amount


----------



## bobqp (Feb 1, 2017)

bict said:


> Update: These are all the plants in my garden now, minus the paki valley and revegged clone.
> 
> 
> Alpha diesel:
> ...


really nice looking patch. CANT really give you an honest guess due to not knowing how these strains bud up. BUT id give you a guess by what ive grown in the past with indicas .id say 5 to 10 ounces per plant. COULD be alot more or it could be less. HOPIng they bud up really chunky for you.


----------



## bict (Feb 1, 2017)

bobqp said:


> really nice looking patch. CANT really give you an honest guess due to not knowing how these strains bud up. BUT id give you a guess by what ive grown in the past with indicas .id say 5 to 10 ounces per plant. COULD be alot more or it could be less. HOPIng they bud up really chunky for you.


Id be disappointed if none of em broke 10 oz tbh haha


----------



## bobqp (Feb 1, 2017)

bict said:


> Id be disappointed if none of em broke 10 oz tbh haha


hopefully there all high yeilding plants. nothing worse then big plants with crap yeilds. BUT your plants look promising. if there indica yeilding plants then you should get what yeild your after . WHATS the mold like down your way ?


----------



## bict (Feb 1, 2017)

bobqp said:


> hopefully there all high yeilding plants. nothing worse then big plants with crap yeilds. BUT your plants look promising. if there indica yeilding plants then you should get what yeild your after . WHATS the mold like down your way ?


Depends on the season. I probably only lost a oz or two last season because of mould and it was a wet one. This season is meant to be dry, key word meant haha


----------



## bobqp (Feb 1, 2017)

haha


bict said:


> Depends on the season. I probably only lost a oz or two last season because of mould and it was a wet one. This season is meant to be dry, key word meant haha


.haha .if its dry then should be a great yeild for you. RAINS a fair bit here during flowering thats why i prefer sativa dominant plants that are mold resistant. I hope you get a pound per plant would look great at the end of season.


----------



## bict (Feb 1, 2017)

bobqp said:


> haha
> 
> .haha .if its dry then should be a great yeild for you. RAINS a fair bit here during flowering thats why i prefer sativa dominant plants that are mold resistant. I hope you get a pound per plant would look great at the end of season.


I wont get a pound for all of em  I reckon the gmk and sour have a good chance


----------



## bobqp (Feb 1, 2017)

bict said:


> I wont get a pound for all of em  I reckon the gmk and sour have a good chance


YOU have some big plants. SHAME you couldnt have cloned them your patch would look awesome with 15 big gmk clones


----------



## sandhill larry (Feb 1, 2017)

bict said:


> Update: These are all the plants in my garden now, minus the paki valley and revegged clone.
> 
> 
> Anyone wanna start guessing some weights? haha.


About a pound.


----------



## bict (Feb 1, 2017)

sandhill larry said:


> About a pound.


Fuck you all haha.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 1, 2017)

@ruby fruit plants are looking fkn awesome brother. I just saw some of pics you posted on Open Show and Tell. I had unfollowed that as I thought a new one would be posted up, guess not.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 1, 2017)

@bict definitely should get pounds off some of those girls...but as I feel like its a jinx to try to call that before its done, thats why people give ya shit


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 1, 2017)

bobqp said:


> YOU have some big plants. SHAME you couldnt have cloned them your patch would look awesome with 15 big gmk clones


kinda like saying you got big plants but a small dick


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 1, 2017)

bict said:


> Fuck you all haha.


nasty cunt...give us a ciggy ya cunt


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 1, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> @ruby fruit plants are looking fkn awesome brother. I just saw some of pics you posted on Open Show and Tell. I had unfollowed that as I thought a new one would be posted up, guess not.


I think the 2k17 thread will kick off in the next 24 hrs bro  and yeah cos I didn't wanna upset bict I posted my last pics on the other thread you know how it is with aussie guys and their dick competitions
the sour has outgrown my expectations by far...easily now its the biggest plant ive had (in my own yard) and as I got approx. 27 oz plus trim off the wonder woman 2 yrs back id like to think I will get a minimum 1.5 lb on the sour..i say a pound as im sure the kush nugs dry out lighter than the ww does but who knows?
the dog is flowering really fast I think while they may not be big buds I think its gonna have a lot of smaller dense nugs going by the feel of the pom poms now


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 1, 2017)

Here are some of my kids on the come up. These are 2 weeks I guess or somewhere close to that. Transplant out of cups as soon as I can


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 1, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> Here are some of my kids on the come up. These are 2 weeks I guess or somewhere close to that. Transplant out of cups as soon as I can
> 
> View attachment 3891124 View attachment 3891126 View attachment 3891127


garden of earthly delights


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 1, 2017)

fed the dog its first bloom feed today while the paki and sour got another veg with one more feed of veg left next week then im all out


----------



## eddy600 (Feb 1, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> I think the 2k17 thread will kick off in the next 24 hrs bro  and yeah cos I didn't wanna upset bict I posted my last pics on the other thread you know how it is with aussie guys and their dick competitions
> the sour has outgrown my expectations by far...easily now its the biggest plant ive had (in my own yard) and as I got approx. 27 oz plus trim off the wonder woman 2 yrs back id like to think I will get a minimum 1.5 lb on the sour..i say a pound as im sure the kush nugs dry out lighter than the ww does but who knows?
> the dog is flowering really fast I think while they may not be big buds I think its gonna have a lot of smaller dense nugs going by the feel of the pom poms now


 How late do you recommend putting out the Black Dog to avoid flower and reveg?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 1, 2017)

Man this homemade LAB I made up has made alot of difference here so far, you ought to make some, fukn easy peasy. I picked up some blue colored salts (which I was told was npk+) for "emergencies" but definitely gonna get on acquiring some kelp and alfalfa; those 2 are game changers....
theunconventionalfarmer.com for recipes


----------



## bict (Feb 1, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> I think the 2k17 thread will kick off in the next 24 hrs bro  and yeah cos I didn't wanna upset bict I posted my last pics on the other thread you know how it is with aussie guys and their dick competitions
> the sour has outgrown my expectations by far...easily now its the biggest plant ive had (in my own yard) and as I got approx. 27 oz plus trim off the wonder woman 2 yrs back id like to think I will get a minimum 1.5 lb on the sour..i say a pound as im sure the kush nugs dry out lighter than the ww does but who knows?
> the dog is flowering really fast I think while they may not be big buds I think its gonna have a lot of smaller dense nugs going by the feel of the pom poms now


Why would I get upset? I'm not bothered haha


----------



## bict (Feb 1, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> I think the 2k17 thread will kick off in the next 24 hrs bro  and yeah cos I didn't wanna upset bict I posted my last pics on the other thread you know how it is with aussie guys and their dick competitions
> the sour has outgrown my expectations by far...easily now its the biggest plant ive had (in my own yard) and as I got approx. 27 oz plus trim off the wonder woman 2 yrs back id like to think I will get a minimum 1.5 lb on the sour..i say a pound as im sure the kush nugs dry out lighter than the ww does but who knows?
> the dog is flowering really fast I think while they may not be big buds I think its gonna have a lot of smaller dense nugs going by the feel of the pom poms now


Show us a full picture of the sour rubes, wanna see the beast.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 1, 2017)

bict said:


> Why would I get upset? I'm not bothered haha


Yanking your chain, just fkn witcha I think


----------



## bict (Feb 1, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> Yanking your chain, just fkn witcha I think


Bloody dickhead haha

Bought some potash today 0-4-20.


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 1, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> Yanking your chain, just fkn witcha I think


I yank bicts chain nearly everyday and hes still to bloody dumb to see it lol..right bict ?


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 1, 2017)

bict said:


> Show us a full picture of the sour rubes, wanna see the beast.


ill try... as it gets bigger its almost to hard to get a true full pic as I can only step one metre back from it in the space I have ..ill have a go later today tho brother


----------



## bict (Feb 1, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> I yank bicts chain nearly everyday and hes still to bloody dumb to see it lol..right bict ?


You yank something rubes.


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 1, 2017)

bict said:


> Bloody dickhead haha
> 
> Bought some potash today 0-4-20.


potato ?


----------



## bict (Feb 1, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> potato ?


And an Irishman


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 1, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> potato ?


Potash /ˈpɒtæʃ/ is any of various mined and manufactured salts that contain potassium in water-soluble form


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 1, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> Man this homemade LAB I made up has made alot of difference here so far, you ought to make some, fukn easy peasy. I picked up some blue colored salts (which I was told was npk+) for "emergencies" but definitely gonna get on acquiring some kelp and alfalfa; those 2 are game changers....
> theunconventionalfarmer.com for recipes


alfalfa for sure...I had that two yrs ago with the ww during early veg


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 1, 2017)

fucken hell between pickling crabs making reaper salt drinking beer and cutting cheese of my dick bict wants a full picture of the sour kush...not asking much ay


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 1, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> Potash /ˈpɒtæʃ/ is any of various mined and manufactured salts that contain potassium in water-soluble form


potassium is no good for high blood pressure...so fuck potash ill have a heart attack handling that shit and the medics will find me under my sour...


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 1, 2017)

bict said:


> Bloody dickhead haha
> 
> Bought some potash today 0-4-20.


pot hash ?


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Feb 2, 2017)

bict said:


> Bloody dickhead haha
> 
> Bought some potash today 0-4-20.


What did you end up getting for a bloom nutrient ?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 2, 2017)

*Bloom Fertilizer*
This is an awesome solution you can make at home and feed your plants during the bud, flower, and fruiting stages of their growth cycle. During the changeover period from growing to flowering, we use CalPhos to enhance roots and strengthen plants. Now that we’re into flowering/fruiting, the natural farming method emphasizes Potassium to enhance qualities like taste and sweetness. To create the fruit extract, we’ll use the same principles we used for HerbaGrow.

*How to Make:*


Collect fruits. Any fruits can be used. In North America, you can use herbs, or weeds high in Potassium like Comfrey (also a good source of Phosphorus). For the beta-carotene, yellow/orange plants like Carrots, Squash, Pumpkin, etc. We really emphasize Potassium during this time so those plants high in that element are recommended. In Asia we use banana, squash, pumpkin, papaya, mango, jack fruit, pineapple. Citrus fruits should generally be avoided. Recommended “best” combination here in asia is a 1:1:1 mix of banana, squash, papaya. In the west it could be banana, squash, pumpkin.
*TIP:* if you are growing tomatoes, add tomatoes to the fruits to ferment! Get the plant-specific enzymes, nutrients, etc. Want nice big flowers? Use flowers! Want to help the budding stage? Use flower buds and after fermentation, use concoction during budding time! Ferment small growing fruits if you want to promote fruit growth to produce larger fruits.

Mix fruits 1:1 with sugar. E.g. if you gather 1kg of fruits, mash them up with 1 kg sugar (brown sugar being the best), or 1L of molasses.
Mash up this mixture – don’t use hands!
Add mixture to plastic jug and cover loosely.
It should ferment for 7-10 days.
*TIP:* 7-10 days is normal for fairly warm (25-30 Celsius) temperatures. In colder temperatures it might take longer. Don’t worry, if you leave it longer no problem.

If you start with 1kg fruits+1kg sugar, you’ll end up with 1.5L juice after fermentation.
Drain the juice after fermentation, into a glass/plastic jug for storage
Leave cap off! For first couple weeks to allow bubbling to finish, then cap it.


*How to Use:*

*Add 1tbsp per gallon of water. *

Plants
Apply as a foliar spray or soil drench. Apply during bloom phase and fruiting phase. Can make separate bloom formulas for each phase.


Strengthens plants during flower/fruiting
Enhances flavor and sweetness in fruits
Performs the same function as commercial bloom formulas but is 100% organic, does not burn plants
Mix with BIM(.5tbsp of each) and apply together to leaves/soil


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Feb 2, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> *Bloom Fertilizer*
> This is an awesome solution you can make at home and feed your plants during the bud, flower, and fruiting stages of their growth cycle. During the changeover period from growing to flowering, we use CalPhos to enhance roots and strengthen plants. Now that we’re into flowering/fruiting, the natural farming method emphasizes Potassium to enhance qualities like taste and sweetness. To create the fruit extract, we’ll use the same principles we used for HerbaGrow.
> 
> *How to Make:*
> ...


I've been making a banana,papaya and mango ferment super easy and effective


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 2, 2017)

OzCocoLoco said:


> I've been making a banana,papaya and mango ferment super easy and effective


One of the guys who helps out Bodhi passed the recipe to me and told me stay away from citrus fruits specifically in this recipe. Try it


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 2, 2017)

Thats where I was going with it it too, mango...banana, squash, papaya (or pumpkin) is the shit!


----------



## bict (Feb 2, 2017)

OzCocoLoco said:


> What did you end up getting for a bloom nutrient ?


Searles posh extra. $25 a litre. 0-4-20 npk


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Feb 2, 2017)

bict said:


> Searles posh extra. $25 a litre. 0-4-20 npk


Cool. That in a pink bottle ?


----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (Feb 2, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> I think the 2k17 thread will kick off in the next 24 hrs bro  and yeah cos I didn't wanna upset bict I posted my last pics on the other thread you know how it is with aussie guys and their dick competitions
> the sour has outgrown my expectations by far...easily now its the biggest plant ive had (in my own yard) and as I got approx. 27 oz plus trim off the wonder woman 2 yrs back id like to think I will get a minimum 1.5 lb on the sour..i say a pound as im sure the kush nugs dry out lighter than the ww does but who knows?
> the dog is flowering really fast I think while they may not be big buds I think its gonna have a lot of smaller dense nugs going by the feel of the pom poms now


My Black d.o.g.s had some pretty dense buds....before they melted down with mold


----------



## bict (Feb 2, 2017)

OzCocoLoco said:


> Cool. That in a pink bottle ?


No, blue one.


----------



## eddy600 (Feb 2, 2017)

Trying to keep it simple this and Calmag,stir and pour this season.


----------



## rsbigdaddy (Feb 2, 2017)

eddy600 said:


> Trying to keep it simple this and Calmag,stir and pour this season.


How that stuff work


----------



## eddy600 (Feb 2, 2017)

rsbigdaddy said:


> How that stuff work


 I haven't tried yet a few people from your half of the state like it. They claim it's like Maxsea with a few extra things added in. I plan on using it on the seeds i picked up @ the BBQ From TMB as i remember you picked up some seeds,They pop fast and grow nice indoors.Keep em green and grow i'm Big


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 2, 2017)

eddy600 said:


> I haven't tried yet a few people from your half of the state like it. They claim it's like Maxsea with a few extra things added in. I plan on using it on the seeds i picked up @ the BBQ From TMB as i remember you picked up some seeds,They pop fast and grow nice indoors.Keep em green and grow i'm Big


did you get some gmk seeds as well?


----------



## eddy600 (Feb 2, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> did you get some gmk seeds as well?


 I think the ones i have are GMB,grand master with a B on the other half of the label. MMMama gave me a sample it tasted nice but so did about 20 other kinds.


----------



## rsbigdaddy (Feb 2, 2017)

eddy600 said:


> I haven't tried yet a few people from your half of the state like it. They claim it's like Maxsea with a few extra things added in. I plan on using it on the seeds i picked up @ the BBQ From TMB as i remember you picked up some seeds,They pop fast and grow nice indoors.Keep em green and grow i'm Big


Yes I got some seeds from tmb starting theme next month


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 2, 2017)

eddy600 said:


> Trying to keep it simple this and Calmag,stir and pour this season.


Yep thats some good shit there!!!!


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 2, 2017)

eddy600 said:


> I think the ones i have are GMB,grand master with a B on the other half of the label. MMMama gave me a sample it tasted nice but so did about 20 other kinds.


Ive got 5 of his strains grown out only 2 of them so far and A grade smoke for both 
I only have 2 mad purp seeds so trying to save them two for a big spot outdoors hopefully next season the other strains i have enough seeds to grow 2 a year for 30 yrs lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 2, 2017)

I have some Orange OG's left. Waiting until I get tent started to run them, wet season fucked me on that deal.


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 2, 2017)

Okay @bict i just cant get far enough back in my tight space to get a true shot of the sour kush.
The wooden stakes i have in the ground are 8ft high and i need to kerp her level or below that mark if i hadnt scrogged first and now lst her she would be standing at 10ft EASY if not more
Measured the width of canopy (remember i started to scrog her at 6ft) and the width is exactly 2.8m while from front to back do im guessing total canopy above the scrog wire is 2.8m x 2.0m.
Theres a lot bigger going around but in the space i have thats stealthy thats a fair effort id guess.
The paki is secondary to me now im just trying to get max sun on the canopy of the kush.
The black dog is small and tucked away from the sour so shes got gd sun and will finish around march 20 i would guess.
Heres the sour kush taken from 3 different angles standing on a step ladder to try and fit it in...peace be with you all big night here watching the boxing and drinking jimmy black


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 2, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> Okay @bict i just cant get far enough back in my tight space to get a true shot of the sour kush.
> The wooden stakes i have in the ground are 8ft high and i need to kerp her level or below that mark if i hadnt scrogged first and now lst her she would be standing at 10ft EASY if not more
> Measured the width of canopy (remember i started to scrog her at 6ft) and the width is exactly 2.8m while from front to back do im guessing total canopy above the scrog wire is 2.8m x 2.0m.
> Theres a lot bigger going around but in the space i have thats stealthy thats a fair effort id guess.
> ...


Shit yeah brah, that fucking dwarfs that wonder woman eh!!! New favorite!!!!!


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 2, 2017)

Black dog


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 2, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> Shit yeah brah, that fucking dwarfs that wonder woman eh!!! New favorite!!!!!


def dwarfs the wonder woman I was only just checking old pics this morning and comparing..i think ill dig another hole the same size as this one next season and just run with 2 big plants try and make a canopy joined together for a 4m x 2m top


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 2, 2017)

Thats a perfect idea, great candidate to try that with


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 2, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> Thats a perfect idea, great candidate to try that with


im still smoking ww from last season but down to my last half oz of that and its still one of my all time favs..maybe a sour kush and ww side by side next year in same size holes who knows..heres the ww from 2 yrs ago at the same age as the sour kush is now..hell of a difference...


----------



## bict (Feb 2, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> Okay @bict i just cant get far enough back in my tight space to get a true shot of the sour kush.
> The wooden stakes i have in the ground are 8ft high and i need to kerp her level or below that mark if i hadnt scrogged first and now lst her she would be standing at 10ft EASY if not more
> Measured the width of canopy (remember i started to scrog her at 6ft) and the width is exactly 2.8m while from front to back do im guessing total canopy above the scrog wire is 2.8m x 2.0m.
> Theres a lot bigger going around but in the space i have thats stealthy thats a fair effort id guess.
> ...


Whoa haha what a fantastic strain ! Gonna run her I reckon haha


----------



## eddy600 (Feb 2, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> Ive got 5 of his strains grown out only 2 of them so far and A grade smoke for both
> I only have 2 mad purp seeds so trying to save them two for a big spot outdoors hopefully next season the other strains i have enough seeds to grow 2 a year for 30 yrs lol


 I have the same problem as you a small area to grow in 12ft by 25ft with an 8ft screen wall that they need to stay below or the meth monsters might start climbing the fence.I have a few of the mad P cherry pie crosses going indoors now.The Black dog seems to have snapper back nicely for you,I'm going to put 1 out late this spring.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 2, 2017)

meth monsters lmao, fortunately all the ones I knew myself included didnt need to steal anything but our minds at the time


----------



## eddy600 (Feb 2, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> meth monsters lmao, fortunately all the ones I knew myself included didnt need to steal anything but our minds at the time


 The monsters are every where they keep me on edge until they are chopped and in the house,Good luck finding a job things seem to be picking up.


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 2, 2017)

eddy600 said:


> I have the same problem as you a small area to grow in 12ft by 25ft with an 8ft screen wall that they need to stay below or the meth monsters might start climbing the fence.I have a few of the mad P cherry pie crosses going indoors now.The Black dog seems to have snapper back nicely for you,I'm going to put 1 out late this spring.


for sure eddy..i think the dog will be a keeper im glad I kept it thru reveg to see how the buds are shes only a smallish plant but a lot of budsite due to reveg id say plant size shes a 5 oz but due to amount of bud sites if they are 50% dense nugs id say she could still push for a half lb if lucky...
id love a space to rock like you have eddy im glad I got a friends farm to grow a few in full sun...blue dream,nlxbb,and wonder woman out there ..last yr we hit a 4lber wonder woman but agreement is very minimal photos if any at all and I go with that as I get a good worthy cut


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 2, 2017)

over a kilo of reaper salt down today hot as fuck...just saying
also just stating im just about to crack a bottle of jim beam black 40% so may be drunk later ill try n stay off riu..go danny green!!


----------



## Lucky Luke (Feb 2, 2017)

Im off for the weekend (bucks camping trip!!).

Go Danny Green!

See you stoners on Sunday arvo..or Monday..


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 3, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> Im off for the weekend (bucks camping trip!!).
> 
> Go Danny Green!
> 
> See you stoners on Sunday arvo..or Monday..


Guck its 2 am here im guckef


----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (Feb 3, 2017)

Didn't know if I was the boxer or the bag


----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (Feb 3, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> Black dog
> View attachment 3891971


----------



## bobqp (Feb 3, 2017)

R     dont have a lot of plants left after heat wave at xmas and rippers but should still get a decent amount off what i have left. PICS are some of the smaller ones left. Pulled an 7 foot tall male today. REALLY thought it was going to be female oh well haha


----------



## bict (Feb 3, 2017)

Changed :/


----------



## bobqp (Feb 3, 2017)

bict said:


> View attachment 3892936
> 
> Changed :/


your as bad as i am .ive changed my order 5 times.ordered 5 strains with gorilla glue in it.


----------



## bict (Feb 3, 2017)

bobqp said:


> your as bad as i am .ive changed my order 5 times.ordered 5 strains with gorilla glue in it.


I think this is my last change.. Unless I see something nice to add haha


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 3, 2017)

, look at these. A guy on here @bryangtho grows them out on here indoors also in Aus...http://rollitup.org/t/my-aim-is-to-get-over-12-lbs-off-6-plants.929099/page-2

http://www.herbiesheadshop.com/dna-genetics-91-krypt-seeds-3985


----------



## bict (Feb 3, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> , look at these. A guy on here @bryangtho grows them out on here indoors also in Aus...http://rollitup.org/t/my-aim-is-to-get-over-12-lbs-off-6-plants.929099/page-2
> 
> http://www.herbiesheadshop.com/dna-genetics-91-krypt-seeds-3985


Yeah, I've been looking at the thread every once in a while. Might need to add it


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 3, 2017)

bict said:


> View attachment 3892936
> 
> Changed :/


How are u doing payment method mate ?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 4, 2017)

if you are ordering from outside the UK we only accept Cash. Please DO NOT send Money Orders or Cheques drawn on a bank outside of the UK as they may have to be destroyed and you will not receive your order. Please write the full Shipping name and address clearly on the form. Please note we accept cash in GBP pounds sterling, Euros ,US Dollars, Canadian Dollars and Australian Dollars.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 4, 2017)

Attitude still accepts cc.....


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 4, 2017)

If I had money to order this would be me from Attitude, then I would hit up some of those US banks for those same guys I was looking at before (Docs Dank Seeds, Big Worm, RG Gear, Getawaymountain, Classic Seeds). I am a seed junkie, I admit it 

Edit: And I'd hit up thegreenpool.net for some Zia Seeds (Greenman Organics) 12 packs for $375


----------



## bict (Feb 4, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> How are u doing payment method mate ?


I'm buying em from attitude, just use herbies to display em haha they have better interface/search system.


----------



## David Boggs (Feb 4, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> One of the guys who helps out Bodhi passed the recipe to me and told me stay away from citrus fruits specifically in this recipe. Try it


Don't use corn,we use corn mash after wiskey is made the left over water and its run thrue the still to KILL WEED.


----------



## David Boggs (Feb 4, 2017)

weeds not weed.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 4, 2017)

David Boggs said:


> weeds not weed.


sorta like roundup was used for back in the day? seven dust too


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 4, 2017)

Thats better than using that packaged up shite


----------



## bobqp (Feb 4, 2017)

2 orders with attitude. WILL do my first order on monday. BOUGHT the royal purple kush again because i had great results with it as spring crop. 2 ORDERS = 33 free seeds from attitude. GOTTA love freebies.


----------



## sandhill larry (Feb 4, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> if you are ordering from outside the UK we only accept Cash. Please DO NOT send Money Orders or Cheques drawn on a bank outside of the UK as they may have to be destroyed and you will not receive your order. Please write the full Shipping name and address clearly on the form. Please note we accept cash in GBP pounds sterling, Euros ,US Dollars, Canadian Dollars and Australian Dollars.


.....or the Peso down Mexicao way. . . .


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 4, 2017)

Coupla sunday pics everything is in flower now and cruising along 
Black dog


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 4, 2017)

Paki valley is off to the races along with the sour kush which will finish last
1st pic paki second pic the sour


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Feb 4, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> Paki valley is off to the races along with the sour kush which will finish last
> 1st pic paki second pic the sour
> View attachment 3893515 View attachment 3893516


 Looking good there @ruby fruit


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 4, 2017)

OzCocoLoco said:


> Looking good there @ruby fruit


cheers bro chugging along just right I feel this season..adding neem pellets to my soil has definitely helped with unwanted bugs n shit...cost me $50 a season for that stuff so ill be doing every season now


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 4, 2017)

Well worth that 50. Looking most excellent over dere


----------



## bict (Feb 4, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> Coupla sunday pics everything is in flower now and cruising along
> Black dog
> View attachment 3893510 View attachment 3893512 View attachment 3893513


Is your black dogg your smallest plant this year rubes?


----------



## bict (Feb 4, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> Paki valley is off to the races along with the sour kush which will finish last
> 1st pic paki second pic the sour
> View attachment 3893515 View attachment 3893516


I've only got my training day beginning to flower so far :/ as of the 31st of Jan anyway. 

Looking great rubes!


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 4, 2017)

bict said:


> Is your black dogg your smallest pant this year rubes?


it si due to the reveg...but I actually think the black dog should yield nearly as much as the paki valley so it will be interesting..im liking the fact that the dog will finish in march the paki late march and the sour anytime early to mid april.
staggered unplanned harvesting sounds good to me


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 4, 2017)

bict said:


> I've only got my training day beginning to flower so far :/ as of the 31st of Jan anyway.
> 
> Looking great rubes!


nice..the others wont be far away and we are gonna be all drooling over your flowering cos you got so many different strains


----------



## bict (Feb 4, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> it si due to the reveg...but I actually think the black dog should yield nearly as much as the paki valley so it will be interesting..im liking the fact that the dog will finish in march the paki late march and the sour anytime early to mid april.
> staggered unplanned harvesting sounds good to me


Sounds good to me haha. How big roughly? 
What's the flowering time on the sour bruv?


----------



## bict (Feb 4, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> nice..the others wont be far away and we are gonna be all drooling over your flowering cos you got so many different strains


Haha, I'm just looking forward to no more waters haha


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 4, 2017)

im already planning next years grow and think ill just dig another hole the same size the sour has and go with 2 strains for next season side by side...id love to have 2 plants the size of the sour kush rather than one big and 2 small ones..that way I can start scrogging at 6 ft with a ready made heavy duty frame already in place and fixed permanently was meant to build a frame but got lazy this year after the initial hard work of prepping gd soil and cooking and turning it for 3 months


----------



## bict (Feb 4, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> im already planning next years grow and think ill just dig another hole the same size the sour has and go with 2 strains for next season side by side...id love to have 2 plants the size of the sour kush rather than one big and 2 small ones..that way I can start scrogging at 6 ft with a ready made heavy duty frame already in place and fixed permanently was meant to build a frame but got lazy this year after the initial hard work of prepping gd soil and cooking and turning it for 3 months


I was thinking about that, but id have to pick solid strains. Imagine if I only did 6 dream machines? Id be yielding fuck all haha


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 4, 2017)

bict said:


> Sounds good to me haha. How big roughly?
> What's the flowering time on the sour bruv?


im thinking 5-8 off both the dog and paki which I happy with..the poor paki has been swamped by the sour due to the sour getting big during veg
fuck if I pulled 10 oz with both the paki n dog together ill be a happy man cos all I know at this stage is the sour will give me a lb even if its not dense buds
I NEED 12 oz to live/smoke for the yr anything after that is an absoloute bonus for me


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 4, 2017)

bict said:


> I was thinking about that, but id have to pick solid strains. Imagine if I only did 6 dream machines? Id be yielding fuck all haha


I wasn't happy with my dream machine yield but I do feel it has been proven the machine is a big yielder indoors


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 4, 2017)

Thats not bad Rubes, zone a month, I wish I was down around there. I need about 4 times that, more is better


----------



## bict (Feb 4, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> im thinking 5-8 off both the dog and paki which I happy with..the poor paki has been swamped by the sour due to the sour getting big during veg
> fuck if I pulled 10 oz with both the paki n dog together ill be a happy man cos all I know at this stage is the sour will give me a lb even if its not dense buds
> I NEED 12 oz to live/smoke for the yr anything after that is an absoloute bonus for me


Sounds alright to me, how big are the plants themselves? My training day size? Just tryna see wat ill get off that


----------



## bict (Feb 4, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> Thats not bad Rubes, zone a month, I wish I was down around there. I need about 4 times that, more is better


Man, id go through like a q per month  barely smoke these days.


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 4, 2017)

got a pic sent of the blue dream sent the other day..ive taught the lad a few things and hes gonna have 2 gd seasons in a row now..im enjoying my cut getting the seedlings to him ..ive only just finished this past Friday smoking the last of the ghost train haze I had from that co-op with him at the farm..i smoked my cut while he put his cut towards a boat


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 4, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> Thats not bad Rubes, zone a month, I wish I was down around there. I need about 4 times that, more is better


if I was cooking and making edibles id need double that but mainly cos of the areas I work in I generally smoke couple cones a day (one after work is all I need when working ) and at partys or when drinking at home on the weekend I don't hold myself to a limit but 4 or 5 would be it.
im big on having 5 varieties in storage so I can mix it up a bit ..every day I smoke I feel blessed...funny that


----------



## bict (Feb 4, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> got a pic sent of the blue dream sent the other day..ive taught the lad a few things and hes gonna have 2 gd seasons in a row now..im enjoying my cut getting the seedlings to him ..ive only just finished this past Friday smoking the last of the ghost train haze I had from that co-op with him at the farm..i smoked my cut while he put his cut towards a boat


Sounds like a sweet deal rubes. Good to help people out too.


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 4, 2017)

bict said:


> Sounds alright to me, how big are the plants themselves? My training day size? Just tryna see wat ill get off that
> 
> View attachment 3893560


my dog is only 5 ft high and a metre in width at max while the paki is prob 6ft high and a lot more branchy/leggy yields are hard bro don't read to much into it


----------



## bict (Feb 4, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> my dog is only 5 ft high and a metre in width at max while the paki is prob 6ft high and a lot more branchy/leggy yields are hard bro don't read to much into it


I try not too  id be happy to get a 10 oz average.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 4, 2017)

bict said:


> Man, id go through like a q per month  barely smoke these days.


Youd be smoking like a chimney sitting where I am right now. Fucking kids running around like crazy locked up in this fucking house babysitting while wife at work while I burn up the internet looking for work, 1 at home full time because I cant afford her to go to school. Id be smoking a pound a day if I had it


----------



## bict (Feb 4, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> Youd be smoking like a chimney sitting where I am right now. Fucking kids running around like crazy locked up in this fucking house babysitting while wife at work while I burn up the internet looking for work, 1 at home full time because I cant afford her to go to school. Id be smoking a pound a day if I had it


I probably would in that situation. Sorry to hear bruv.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 4, 2017)

Lol smoking a pound and eating a kilo. In my dreams


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 4, 2017)

Right now Im just dreaming about smoking anything. Smoked up all the AVB I had stored for edibles so now just biding my time before ole buddy snaps


----------



## sandhill larry (Feb 4, 2017)

I don't weigh any of my smoke, but I would guess I smoke less than half an ounce a month. I made about a unit and a half last year, so lots of leftovers. But I'm tired of most of it, and looking forward to my Spring crop to come in. I'll give a lot of last year's away when I get some in the drying bins.


----------



## bict (Feb 4, 2017)

http://m.ebay.com.au/itm/6-Tier-60CM-Hanging-Dry-Rack-Herb-Net-Drying-Carry-Case-Included-/252458131667?hash=item3ac7ad60d3:g:cqYAAOSwZtJW-iEF&_trkparms=pageci%3A21ff93f4-eb4f-11e6-b6bd-005056a01e2c%7Cparentrq%3A0c36701f15a0a6a4b2ae8407ff9eabed%7Ciid%3A3

Gonna buy one of these bad boys and hang in a tent to dry this season


----------



## Nugachino (Feb 4, 2017)

Holyshitballs! How long have you guys had those in the ground? I don't even have a place I could grow anything that big. Not even if I wanted to.

My outdoor Sativa is still tiny. And weedy... probably a male, knowing my luck. The party cup has shot up. But is still pretty small and also weedy.

And my biggest is the one in the cab with at least 18L of soil to itself. Is about 18cm tall at its peak. Which is 4cm bigger than the last one at harvest. And it's only a month old.Still want to get at least another set of tops before the flip.


----------



## bobqp (Feb 4, 2017)

bict said:


> http://m.ebay.com.au/itm/6-Tier-60CM-Hanging-Dry-Rack-Herb-Net-Drying-Carry-Case-Included-/252458131667?hash=item3ac7ad60d3:g:cqYAAOSwZtJW-iEF&_trkparms=pageci%3A21ff93f4-eb4f-11e6-b6bd-005056a01e2c%7Cparentrq%3A0c36701f15a0a6a4b2ae8407ff9eabed%7Ciid%3A3
> 
> Gonna buy one of these bad boys and hang in a tent to dry this season


MOST hydro shops have them .also comes in 100 centremeter sizes as well.


----------



## bict (Feb 4, 2017)

bobqp said:


> MOST hydro shops have them .also comes in 100 centremeter sizes as well.


I'll see what I can find. Looking forward to using them. I'm drying outside In a camping tent with the fly screen on so air gets in but no bugs. Cant do indoors or the shed anymore.


----------



## bict (Feb 4, 2017)

Nugachino said:


> Holyshitballs! How long have you guys had those in the ground? I don't even have a place I could grow anything that big. Not even if I wanted to.
> 
> My outdoor Sativa is still tiny. And weedy... probably a male, knowing my luck. The party cup has shot up. But is still pretty small and also weedy.
> 
> And my biggest is the one in the cab with at least 18L of soil to itself. Is about 18cm tall at its peak. Which is 4cm bigger than the last one at harvest. And it's only a month old.Still want to get at least another set of tops before the flip.


I've had mine since Oct, but because of the weather mine didn't start growing till mid November (20th).


----------



## Nugachino (Feb 4, 2017)

Ah. Well that makes a bit more sense to me. Yours have months on what I've got. Mine were planted late December. A week or so before chopping my last run.

Out of curiousity. If I wanted a plant around a meter to a meter and a half tall. But really bushy. How large a bucket would I need? And how large an area would you expect, on average, a plant of that size would need?

I'm trying to figure out what the dimensions of my next grow space should be. 

I want to try something far larger next time. As it is. I'm only going to be running the indoor one long enough to grow another couple tops. Then making the switch to bloom.

I won't be using the 90w blurple light I've got either. Probably swap that out for 200w of 4000k cobs.


----------



## bobqp (Feb 4, 2017)

bict said:


> I'll see what I can find. Looking forward to using them. I'm drying outside In a camping tent with the fly screen on so air gets in but no bugs. Cant do indoors or the shed anymore.


there worth there weight in gold. HOPE your camping with your buds at harvest time haha


----------



## bict (Feb 4, 2017)

bobqp said:


> there worth there weight in gold. HOPE your camping with your buds at harvest time haha


Private land brah, no worries


----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (Feb 4, 2017)

bict said:


> Private land brah, no worries


With razor wire and guard towers?


----------



## sandhill larry (Feb 4, 2017)

Nugachino said:


> Out of curiousity. If I wanted a plant around a meter to a meter and a half tall. But really bushy. How large a bucket would I need? And how large an area would you expect, on average, a plant of that size would need?
> 
> I'm trying to figure out what the dimensions of my next grow space should be.


A good rule of thumb is they will be a little wider than the pot they are in. Try growing in a kiddie pool if you are wanting wide plants. And of course you need to top and tie the side limbs down to make them bushier.


----------



## bict (Feb 4, 2017)

MiddlerGuerrilla said:


> With razor wire and guard towers?


Nope, rural though


----------



## bict (Feb 4, 2017)

http://m.ebay.com.au/itm/DRYING-RACK-FOR-HERBS-6-TIER-81cm-Hydroponic-System-/151706250699

Found this big one


----------



## Nugachino (Feb 4, 2017)

Thanks @sandhill larry. That does sound about right. As my current plant is just over lapping the edges of its container. I've never grown anything worth the title of being a bush. Or larger. Maybe a very small shrub. Or bonsai. But nothing bigger. This is my tallest yet.


----------



## sandhill larry (Feb 4, 2017)

Nugachino said:


> Thanks @sandhill larry. That does sound about right. As my current plant is just over lapping the edges of its container. I've never grown anything worth the title of being a bush. Or larger. Maybe a very small shrub. Or bonsai. But nothing bigger. This is my tallest yet.


Season before last I had two plants I topped and tied down. There was a tragic {bud in the wrong basket} clipping incident because the side limbs were so long. Luckily there was just one seed between the two plants, so their names went from CP3 and CP4 to CP3R4. They were about 4' high and 4' wide. The other two plants in the patch {CPDA and CP1} were 7-8' high and 3' wide. Got about the same amount off the short ones as the tall ones.

Anyway, I used haystring with a loop on one end and a dead oak or pine limb on the other as a weight. I used a weight that was just heavy enough to hold the branch down. That way if there was high winds, the limb would give and not break. I had anther plant where one of the branches was tied off to a near by cedar tree, and when a storm came through, it broke that branch. 

As the limb grows, just move the loop closer the end and move the weight. If you pull the limbs down with some time left to veg, it will bush up.


----------



## Nugachino (Feb 4, 2017)

I've been using the Manifolding method. Topping and tying. Waiting for the second lot of heads to appear so I can give them a snip. And if it's quick enough to recover. Maybe one more before the month is out. Then once they're recovered. I'll flip over


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 5, 2017)

bict said:


> http://m.ebay.com.au/itm/DRYING-RACK-FOR-HERBS-6-TIER-81cm-Hydroponic-System-/151706250699
> 
> Found this big one


yabby nets would do the same for smaller yields lol


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 5, 2017)

bict said:


> Sounds good to me haha. How big roughly?
> What's the flowering time on the sour bruv?


they say 9-10 weeks on the sour mate which would take it to at least early to mid april


----------



## bobqp (Feb 5, 2017)

Nugachino said:


> Ah. Well that makes a bit more sense to me. Yours have months on what I've got. Mine were planted late December. A week or so before chopping my last run.
> 
> Out of curiousity. If I wanted a plant around a meter to a meter and a half tall. But really bushy. How large a bucket would I need? And how large an area would you expect, on average, a plant of that size would need?
> 
> ...


75 LITRE pot.


----------



## Nugachino (Feb 5, 2017)

Wow. Okay. That's quite a bit of soil to play with. I didn't think it would be that much.


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 5, 2017)

Nugachino said:


> Wow. Okay. That's quite a bit of soil to play with. I didn't think it would be that much.


I use 15 gallons (55-58litres) smart pots and get plants about the size u are talking bout even better for you if u can bury the pot in the ground halfway etc


----------



## Nugachino (Feb 5, 2017)

Guess I'm not used to the proportions of things yet. So, what would a 20L (5gallon) bucket do?

Because that's what I've currently got.


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 5, 2017)

Nugachino said:


> Guess I'm not used to the proportions of things yet. So, what would a 20L (5gallon) bucket do?
> 
> Because that's what I've currently got.


If its outdoor and not planted out to early im sure you could grow a few decent ones in them..just put em out later so they dont get rootbound ?


----------



## Nugachino (Feb 5, 2017)

Nah. This is indoor. I'm just trying to get an idea of how much medium to have for certain sized plants.

I've got outdoor plants too. But they're in hella small buckets. Less than 2gallons. I don't expect much from those at all. If anything.


----------



## bict (Feb 5, 2017)

Update:
Delicious Candy
 
707 Head Band

Cotton Candy


Dream Machine

Orange OG

Training Day

Ultra Sour

Grand Master Kush

Rocklock

Alpha Diesel
 

Having some trouble with drooping. Think it may be underwatering ( These photos were taken just after i watered em) Can't give em more that 5 gallons each every 3 days though.


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 5, 2017)

Nugachino said:


> Nah. This is indoor. I'm just trying to get an idea of how much medium to have for certain sized plants.
> 
> I've got outdoor plants too. But they're in hella small buckets. Less than 2gallons. I don't expect much from those at all. If anything.


Wasnt sure


Nugachino said:


> Nah. This is indoor. I'm just trying to get an idea of how much medium to have for certain sized plants.
> 
> I've got outdoor plants too. But they're in hella small buckets. Less than 2gallons. I don't expect much from those at all. If anything.


We use 50 litre pots here indoors but those plants veg for like 2 months and get around 20-30 oz per 
Sure u would be fine using 20 litre pots to get a nice bush the height you want with a shorter veg


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 5, 2017)

Damn @bict plants looking healthy as fuck man, good job!


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 5, 2017)

bict said:


> Update:
> Delicious Candy
> View attachment 3894441
> 707 Head Band
> ...


Hell yeah looking fucken nice dude....orange og will be blow ya top shelf


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 5, 2017)

bict said:


> Update:
> Delicious Candy
> View attachment 3894441
> 707 Head Band
> ...


Im coming over to get my 5% cut for supplying the beans lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 5, 2017)

I thought that was a 50/50 split lmao


----------



## bict (Feb 5, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> I thought that was a 50/50 split lmao


Nah man haha. I'm sending fems rubes way when I get my next order.


----------



## bict (Feb 5, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> Hell yeah looking fucken nice dude....orange og will be blow ya top shelf


Looking forward to that one epecially ! 

Still wondering why the tops are drooping.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 5, 2017)

Lol just yanking your chain


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 5, 2017)

bict said:


> Looking forward to that one epecially !
> 
> Still wondering why the tops are drooping.


Looks like some are looking for a bigger watering than others ?


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 5, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> I thought that was a 50/50 split lmao


His girlfriends knickers and a few fem seeds i think i get in return


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 5, 2017)

bict said:


> Nah man haha. I'm sending fems rubes way when I get my next order.


Your only ordering single seeds tho arent you scrooge ?


----------



## bict (Feb 5, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> Your only ordering single seeds tho arent you scrooge ?


Freebies from attitude and their promotional monthly deals plus bank transfer promo seeds equals a fuck tonne of seeds for rubes haha


----------



## bict (Feb 5, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> Looks like some are looking for a bigger watering than others ?


Its only my cotton candy that's big though. The others drooping are small, training day and 707


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 5, 2017)

bict said:


> Freebies from attitude and their promotional monthly deals plus bank transfer promo seeds equals a fuck tonne of seeds for rubes haha


Just giving ya shit bro..i didnt expect anything back when i sent you beans and i am getting enjoyment watching you grow some nice plants so im all good.
Fems back to me is just the way the karma train rolls so im happy for your rewards at end of season before i think.of myself
As for the droopy plants not sure mate fo u hang around long enough to see if the perk back up after a water ?


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 5, 2017)

bict said:


> Freebies from attitude and their promotional monthly deals plus bank transfer promo seeds equals a fuck tonne of seeds for rubes haha


Im pretty sure my next order bro ill go through attitude as well otherwise herbies i gotta send cash first and you dont get nothing extra for doing that i dont think


----------



## bict (Feb 5, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> Just giving ya shit bro..i didnt expect anything back when i sent you beans and i am getting enjoyment watching you grow some nice plants so im all good.
> Fems back to me is just the way the karma train rolls so im happy for your rewards at end of season before i think.of myself
> As for the droopy plants not sure mate fo u hang around long enough to see if the perk back up after a water ?


Good philosophy/ outlook rubes. They perked up a little, must be thirsty.


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 5, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> Im pretty sure my next order bro ill go through attitude as well otherwise herbies i gotta send cash first and you dont get nothing extra for doing that i dont think


Having said that i wont be ordering till april or most likely may will be one big fucker of an order to get my stocks up again


----------



## bict (Feb 5, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> Im pretty sure my next order bro ill go through attitude as well otherwise herbies i gotta send cash first and you dont get nothing extra for doing that i dont think


Yeah fuck sending cash in the mail :/


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 5, 2017)

bict said:


> Good philosophy/ outlook rubes. They perked up a little, must be thirsty.


I think its just the watering bro everytime i went to water the dream machine last year it was drooping and it was only small to


----------



## bict (Feb 5, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> Having said that i wont be ordering till april or most likely may will be one big fucker of an order to get my stocks up again


I'll be ordering August do they'll be different freebies for ya


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 5, 2017)

bict said:


> Yeah fuck sending cash in the mail :/


I think.its tracked but i still dont like the idea


----------



## bict (Feb 5, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> I think its just the watering bro everytime i went to water the dream machine last year it was drooping and it was only small to


Might need to make extra trips for the droopy cunts. 3 watering cans instead of 2


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 5, 2017)

bict said:


> Might need to make extra trips for the droopy cunts. 3 watering cans instead of 2


We had over 20 ml overnight i actually dont want any more rain now ...got a few days reaching 43 later in the week


----------



## bict (Feb 5, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> We had over 20 ml overnight i actually dont want any more rain now ...got a few days reaching 43 later in the week


I've not had rain for ages haha apart from 1 or 2 mls


----------



## bobqp (Feb 5, 2017)

Nugachino said:


> Guess I'm not used to the proportions of things yet. So, what would a 20L (5gallon) bucket do?
> 
> Because that's what I've currently got.


 ive grown 7 foot tall plants in 25 litre pots. ONLY got 4 ounces off it so wouldnt recommend it.20 litre would do 3 foot high 2 foot round but plant would be root bound


----------



## bobqp (Feb 5, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> We had over 20 ml overnight i actually dont want any more rain now ...got a few days reaching 43 later in the week


WHAT is rain ? haha


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 5, 2017)

bobqp said:


> ive grown 7 foot tall plants in 25 litre pots. ONLY got 4 ounces off it so wouldnt recommend it.20 litre would do 3 foot high 2 foot round but plant would be root bound


its indoor bob......


----------



## Lucky Luke (Feb 5, 2017)

Very nice Bict!!!

When rubys comes down for his 5% and ur girls undies..Ill help him smoke some of it! (not the grundies though...)


----------



## bict (Feb 5, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> Very nice Bict!!!
> 
> When rubys comes down for his 5% and ur girls undies..Ill help him smoke some of it! (not the grundies though...)


I'll give rubes mine after I watered my plants. Lugging water up a hill for an hour in the sun.


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 5, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> Very nice Bict!!!
> 
> When rubys comes down for his 5% and ur girls undies..Ill help him smoke some of it! (not the grundies though...)


They do look good dont they luke ?
We got smashed with rain today but no rain all heat next 8 days...
Heres a pic of my water kush...


----------



## bict (Feb 6, 2017)

Oh, forgot to say that the dream machine is mutated haha. The fan leaves have extra leaves on top of them.


----------



## bobqp (Feb 6, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> its indoor bob......


MY bad haha


----------



## bict (Feb 9, 2017)

We're back ladies.


----------



## sandhill larry (Feb 9, 2017)

bict said:


> We're back ladies.


I was worried about you guys not being able to talk for so long. Glad to see RIU weathered the storm.


----------



## bict (Feb 9, 2017)

sandhill larry said:


> I was worried about you guys not being able to talk for so long. Glad to see RIU weathered the storm.


I was bored as fuck without riu haha


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 9, 2017)

bict said:


> I was bored as fuck without riu haha


I realised how much i used it when it was gone lol


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 9, 2017)

bict said:


> I was bored as fuck without riu haha


Everything is in flower for me the black dog is going along sweet in this heatwave we having
The sour is officially the biggest plant i have ever had


----------



## bict (Feb 9, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> Everything is in flower for me the black dog is going along sweet in this heatwave we having
> The sour is officially the biggest plant i have ever had


I'm about to go up and do a bit of cleaning up on mine. Eg removing bottom growth. Also my delicious candy has a little powdery mildew so I've cotton spray her down.
Will take some photos


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 9, 2017)

bict said:


> I'm about to go up and do a bit of cleaning up on mine. Eg removing bottom growth. Also my delicious candy has a little powdery mildew so I've cotton spray her down.
> Will take some photos


Tried to post a pic just then they still havnt fixed pic uploads as far as i can see but give it a go mate... looking forward to seeing yours
My kush went fucken mad ay we had 30mm rain in 24 hrs then 4 days 40 plus weather with the next 6 days between 38 and the lowrst of 30


----------



## bict (Feb 9, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> Tried to post a pic just then they still havnt fixed pic uploads as far as i can see but give it a go mate... looking forward to seeing yours
> My kush went fucken mad ay we had 30mm rain in 24 hrs then 4 days 40 plus weather with the next 6 days between 38 and the lowrst of 30


Fuck haha that's fantastic conditions for ol Mary Jane


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 10, 2017)

bict said:


> Fuck haha that's fantastic conditions for ol Mary Jane


Not wrong..my water moisture tester may just be the best $10 investment ive made this season


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 10, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> Not wrong..my water moisture tester may just be the best $10 investment ive made this season


Hey guys, Im feeding like this in pots right now...What I do is this....give them food, and water them like fuck until there is plenty runoff (like rain), let them dry a bit, give them food, flood them again next like rain, repeat and repeat....shit works....


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 10, 2017)

Im basically simulating rain when there is no rain an fuck they are showing it, they are starting to eat more now so the dry period happens faster...so with the light on at night and them revegging Im gonna get these bitches bigger than any in the past...or thats my plan


----------



## bict (Feb 10, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> Not wrong..my water moisture tester may just be the best $10 investment ive made this season


Bunnings one?


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 10, 2017)

bict said:


> Bunnings one?


the one they sell in Bunnings is prob in most stores cant remember where I scored it from..but its saved me from overwatering more than anything


----------



## bict (Feb 10, 2017)

Just went up and cleaned up the plants at the bottoms. Man, the stems are the biggest I've had. Got a massive plastic bag of small lats and leaves. 

Also sprayed all the plants with organic fungicide as a precaution as they are all starting to form buds.


----------



## bict (Feb 10, 2017)

Will upload photos when I can


----------



## bict (Feb 10, 2017)

Still getting some droopy tops. Up'd the watering to three 9 litres containers each every 3-4 days. About 7 us gallons.

Thing is they weren't drooping when I went up last night when it wasn't getting towards darkness. Go up this morning and tops are drooping on certain plants.


----------



## bobqp (Feb 10, 2017)

bict said:


> Still getting some droopy tops. Up'd the watering to three 9 litres containers each every 3-4 days. About 7 us gallons.
> 
> Thing is they weren't drooping when I went up last night when it wasn't getting towards darkness. Go up this morning and tops are drooping on certain plants.


LOOK at stems at ground level looks for small holes at ground level. SOUNDS lije you might have termites


----------



## sandhill larry (Feb 10, 2017)

bobqp said:


> LOOK at stems at ground level looks for small holes at ground level. SOUNDS lije you might have termites


Several of my budding plants were killed by termites last fall. I used to use a poison I got from a cotton {or was it peanut?} farmer to dust around the stem. Don't do that anymore. Is there a good natural remedy?


----------



## bict (Feb 10, 2017)

bobqp said:


> LOOK at stems at ground level looks for small holes at ground level. SOUNDS lije you might have termites


No holes that I could see. Stems look fine also.

I'll check again though


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 10, 2017)

sandhill larry said:


> Several of my budding plants were killed by termites last fall. I used to use a poison I got from a cotton {or was it peanut?} farmer to dust around the stem. Don't do that anymore. Is there a good natural remedy?


cinamon keeps them away and its an antiseptic


----------



## bict (Feb 10, 2017)

Surely id see stem damage if it was termites?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 10, 2017)

bict said:


> Surely id see stem damage if it was termites?


you would see if it was termites I think


----------



## bict (Feb 10, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> you would see if it was termites I think


Nvm, just found out TAs doesn't have termites haha

I have a photo of aus that highlights where they are and TAs doesn't. Tas is the only state in AUS without em  

I think its either under watering or because the sun is getting lower as it comes to the end of summer and they arr on a slope so they are reaching out causing them to droop. As I said at twilight time they all spring back up.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 10, 2017)

bict said:


> Nvm, just found out TAs doesn't have termites haha
> 
> I have a photo of aus that highlights where they are and TAs doesn't. Tas is the only state in AUS without em
> 
> I think its either under watering or because the sun is getting lower as it comes to the end of summer and they arr on a slope so they are reaching out causing them to droop. As I said at twilight time they all spring back up.


if they are springing back up they are fine, just on a different schedule than the rest, much like people they are


----------



## sandhill larry (Feb 10, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> cinamon keeps them away and its an antiseptic


Thanks. I always have that around the house. Do you just dust it around the plant? 

I had to cut one of my two CPDA's in ALe early due to termites. They also got a CP1 in ALw. She was the mother that I used for the Big & Stinky X CP1 cross. Seeds were mature and the bud was smokable, so it didn't hurt me as bad as it could have. Taste was not optimal.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 10, 2017)

sandhill larry said:


> Thanks. I always have that around the house. Do you just dust it around the plant?
> 
> I had to cut one of my two CPDA's in ALe early due to termites. They also got a CP1 in ALw. She was the mother that I used for the Big & Stinky X CP1 cross. Seeds were mature and the bud was smokable, so it didn't hurt me as bad as it could have. Taste was not optimal.


yep bugs hate it, as it burns them. you can also powder it up and water in around base


----------



## sandhill larry (Feb 10, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> yep bugs hate it, as it burns them. you can also powder it up and water in around base


I'll pick up a big thing of the ground. I use half a spoon {along with a spoon of honey} in my first coffee every morning. I'll go ahead and use it on the Spring crop.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 10, 2017)

sandhill larry said:


> I'll pick up a big thing of the ground. I use half a spoon {along with a spoon of honey} in my first coffee every morning. I'll go ahead and use it on the Spring crop.


Yep perfect cinnamon has great antiseptic properties so its also good for plant health


----------



## bobqp (Feb 10, 2017)

bict said:


> Surely id see stem damage if it was termites?


I lost 7 plants last year and 9 this year to termites .sometimes they chew through the bottom of the stalk and go up inside it. HOPING you dont have termites cause there bastards. BUT if you keep watering the pkants and the plants look like they havnt had water in weeks then its a good chance termites are eating through your roots


----------



## bobqp (Feb 10, 2017)

bict said:


> Nvm, just found out TAs doesn't have termites haha
> 
> I have a photo of aus that highlights where they are and TAs doesn't. Tas is the only state in AUS without em
> 
> I think its either under watering or because the sun is getting lower as it comes to the end of summer and they arr on a slope so they are reaching out causing them to droop. As I said at twilight time they all spring back up.


sounds like underwatering then. PERHAPS another 10 litres per plant


----------



## bobqp (Feb 11, 2017)

STILL have maybe 11 females that havnt started flowering. 2 tnr females ,1 serious 6 female 3 bush indicas , 6 sweet sativas , 2 aurora indicas. REALLY enjoying this heat been pumping the plants full of water 3 times a week. WAS going to put up some pics of the plants that havnt started to flower yet but it wont let me.some of my auto berry x photo male have stopped flowering and started to reveg which is interesting no complaining they have grown another foot and seem to be in full veg mode very interesting to watch.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 11, 2017)

Never heard too much about termites eating cannabis plants, but stranger things have happened. You sure that wasnt root aphids?


----------



## bobqp (Feb 11, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> Never heard too much about termites eating cannabis plants, but stranger things have happened. You sure that wasnt root aphids?


NAH it was termites took pics of them last year and google searched them and they wer identical. IT seems they dont like certain plants growing in there area. WE have hundreds of termite mounds up here up to 7 foot tall. CLOSET mound was 500 metres away but looks like they started building a mound in my area as well.if i lose anymore this year i will take a pic of the termites for you.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 11, 2017)

Not that I didnt believe you lol, just never heard that one. Fuck that, have to find a different area to plant my goodies


----------



## bobqp (Feb 11, 2017)

ICMAG.com has photos and stories that are exactly like mine. SOME stories of of termites chewing through the stem and others are of termites coming up under the stem and hollowing it out. LAST year they hollowed them out this year they chewed through the stems.it sucks because you cant save then and they die in 24 hours


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 11, 2017)

Yeah I imagine they reek havoc, little cunts


----------



## bobqp (Feb 11, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> Not that I didnt believe you lol, just never heard that one. Fuck that, have to find a different area to plant my goodies


NEVEr had a problem until lastyear.


Vnsmkr said:


> Yeah I imagine they reek havoc, little cunts


worst part is you build cages to stop insects and wallabies raping them but you cant stop thing coming up from the ground .haha. shit happens id rather lose them to termites and wallabies then to rippers. GOOD luck with your season


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 11, 2017)

bobqp said:


> NEVEr had a problem until lastyear.
> 
> worst part is you build cages to stop insects and wallabies raping them but you cant stop thing coming up from the ground .haha. shit happens id rather lose them to termites and wallabies then to rippers. GOOD luck with your season


Yip Mother Nature can be a bitch. Thanks good luck with yours too. I'm currently revegging since they had started to flower and going to let them veg another month or so at least before I flower them, all good in the hood, aint no fukn termites on the roof, only the remnants of white flies


----------



## bobqp (Feb 11, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> Yip Mother Nature can be a bitch. Thanks good luck with yours too. I'm currently revegging since they had started to flower and going to let them veg another month or so at least before I flower them, all good in the hood, aint no fukn termites on the roof, only the remnants of white flies


IS it better to grow sativas or indicas over where you are ?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 11, 2017)

bobqp said:


> IS it better to grow sativas or indicas over where you are ?


sativas, but during any other time of the year other than wet season I run both


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Feb 11, 2017)

bict said:


> Still getting some droopy tops. Up'd the watering to three 9 litres containers each every 3-4 days. About 7 us gallons.
> 
> Thing is they weren't drooping when I went up last night when it wasn't getting towards darkness. Go up this morning and tops are drooping on certain plants.


Plants transfer a lot of sugars from the their foliage to the roots late in the afternoon than back up in the morning,boron is responsible for this movement of sugars it's only a guess but maybe if your lacking boron it's taking a bit longer for this transfer to happen ? Lack of silica can make new growth a bit weak sometimes and look a bit droopy ?


----------



## bict (Feb 11, 2017)

OzCocoLoco said:


> Plants transfer a lot of sugars from the their foliage to the roots late in the afternoon than back up in the morning,boron is responsible for this movement of sugars it's only a guess but maybe if your lacking boron it's taking a bit longer for this transfer to happen ? Lack of silica can make new growth a bit weak sometimes and look a bit droopy ?


Could be. I'll give em some more food on Monday. Its legit only the tops drooping. The lats are firm, all the leaves are fine pointing up, just the tops are bent over like a French whore.


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Feb 11, 2017)

bict said:


> Could be. I'll give em some more food on Monday. Its legit only the tops drooping. The lats are firm, all the leaves are fine pointing up, just the tops are bent over like a French whore.


Maybe give them a micro nutrient mix with your normal nutes,you can get them in powder or liquid form at Bunnings a $12 dollar bottle will treat 200 litres


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Feb 11, 2017)

That's crazy about tassie not having termites I would never have guessed that lol


----------



## greencropper (Feb 11, 2017)

bobqp said:


> NAH it was termites took pics of them last year and google searched them and they wer identical. IT seems they dont like certain plants growing in there area. WE have hundreds of termite mounds up here up to 7 foot tall. CLOSET mound was 500 metres away but looks like they started building a mound in my area as well.if i lose anymore this year i will take a pic of the termites for you.


this Alsystin SC from bayer will rid your outdoor plots of termites, i mix it at double recommended dose which is 2gr per 10 lires, just total drench the soil twice in 7 days, it interferes with the larvae forming, its originally meant for sciarid fly larvae in mushroom compost farms but works well on termites too, some hydro stores sell it as sciarid fly drench for fungus gnats, i buy it in bulk container from wholesaler for around $300
used this stuff for years, not often cos the termites dont come back to that area after treatment, noticed no toxicity to plants or humans
www.bayer.com.au/en/bayerrsquos-products/product-details.php?l1=Bayer+CropScience&aktion=details&id=127&l1=&l2=
listed below as 'sciarid kill'
http://www.nutriflo.com.au/Hydroponics-Shop/Pests & Diseases/Pesticides


----------



## bobqp (Feb 11, 2017)

greencropper said:


> this Alsystin SC from bayer will rid your outdoor plots of termites, i mix it at double recommended dose which is 2gr per 10 lires, just total drench the soil twice in 7 days, it interferes with the larvae forming, its originally meant for sciarid fly larvae in mushroom compost farms but works well on termites too, some hydro stores sell it as sciarid fly drench for fungus gnats, i buy it in bulk container from wholesaler for around $300
> used this stuff for years, not often cos the termites dont come back to that area after treatment, noticed no toxicity to plants or humans
> www.bayer.com.au/en/bayerrsquos-products/product-details.php?l1=Bayer+CropScience&aktion=details&id=127&l1=&l2=
> listed below as 'sciarid kill'
> http://www.nutriflo.com.au/Hydroponics-Shop/Pests & Diseases/Pesticides


cheers matey ill see if i can get it from bunnings or crt


----------



## greencropper (Feb 11, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> Never heard too much about termites eating cannabis plants, but stranger things have happened. You sure that wasnt root aphids?


for sure bro termites will decimate plants...and fast too, had very large plant a few years ago outdoors perfectly healthy 3/4 budded, then with 1 day leaves have drooped heaps, had no idea what it was, within 2 days plant dead, after careful examination of the root structure termites were swarming & eating the main taproot just below the surface, lost about 20 good plants to termites over the years before Alsystin was found


----------



## bict (Feb 11, 2017)

S


OzCocoLoco said:


> That's crazy about tassie not having termites I would never have guessed that lol


Same haha


----------



## sandhill larry (Feb 11, 2017)

greencropper said:


> for sure bro termites will decimate plants...and fast too, had very large plant a few years ago outdoors perfectly healthy 3/4 budded, then with 1 day leaves have drooped heaps, had no idea what it was, within 2 days plant dead, after careful examination of the root structure termites were swarming & eating the main taproot just below the surface, lost about 20 good plants to termites over the years before Alsystin was found


I lost two good females this past season to termites. I didn't see anything until the leaves start to droop. They get in the roots and chew out the inside of the stem.


----------



## greencropper (Feb 11, 2017)

sandhill larry said:


> I lost two good females this past season to termites. I didn't see anything until the leaves start to droop. They get in the roots and chew out the inside of the stem.


termites being the sneaky suckers they are never expose themselves if possible, the entire area im in is totally covered with an underground network of tunnels with termites, ive found if as soon as leaves start to droop a treatment of Alsystin can save the plants sometimes, but usually the damage is done & plant cannot be saved, originally used the Alsystin as a desperate measure not knowing if it would be effective on termites as the Sciarid/fungus gnat is a much smaller & delicate larvae, i use 4-5g powder disolved in 10 litres of water instead of the recommended 2g per 10 litres, just to make sure those termites cop a good dose with 2 doses spread 6-7 days apart, area must be thoroughly drenched with solution


----------



## bobqp (Feb 11, 2017)

pulled 4 males today and 3 on thursday.the downside of growing regs haha. SOME of the tnr females have started flowering. I love the thai smell they have.still have quite a few plants that havnt shown sex yet. SO hopefully most of them are female.


----------



## sandhill larry (Feb 11, 2017)

bobqp said:


> pulled 4 males today and 3 on thursday.the downside of growing regs haha. SOME of the tnr females have started flowering. I love the thai smell they have.still have quite a few plants that havnt shown sex yet. SO hopefully most of them are female.


I had 4 males out of 9 plants in my Peach Patch South. 2 of 9 {I couldn't find the 10th hole} in the Peach Patch. Still have one patch, plus the Tray Jumper to check on.


----------



## bict (Feb 11, 2017)

Most of my plants are not full on flowering yet :/ only 4 with little pom poms.


----------



## sandhill larry (Feb 11, 2017)

bict said:


> Most of my plants are not full on flowering yet :/ only 4 with little pom poms.


My Spring crop plants took almost 3 weeks to flower after I put them out. I was thinking it would be quicker. I'll be racing the sun to finish before the days get too long.


----------



## bict (Feb 11, 2017)

sandhill larry said:


> My Spring crop plants took almost 3 weeks to flower after I put them out. I was thinking it would be quicker. I'll be racing the sun to finish before the days get too long.


I thought at this time of year id see flowering coming on quicker.


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 11, 2017)

bict said:


> I thought at this time of year id see flowering coming on quicker.


not in tmbs regs you wont...the fems tho should be but its prob just the summer we are having.
my black dog is prob 3-4 weeks away from finish the other 2 will finish in april prob one early and one late april 
ive never had a plant amaze me as much as the sour does right now...


----------



## bict (Feb 11, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> not in tmbs regs you wont...the fems tho should be but its prob just the summer we are having.
> my black dog is prob 3-4 weeks away from finish the other 2 will finish in april prob one early and one late april
> ive never had a plant amaze me as much as the sour does right now...


The gmk has a few pom poms, the others are still stretching, especially the alpha. I reckon ill be finishing start of April too . 

The sour is a good girl for ya rubes


----------



## sandhill larry (Feb 11, 2017)

bict said:


> I thought at this time of year id see flowering coming on quicker.


Me too. But we didn't veg long, so they might not have been sexually mature when I put them out. I need to look back and see when I popped the seeds. Next year I will know to start a little sooner, and veg a little longer.


----------



## bobqp (Feb 11, 2017)

L


bict said:


> Most of my plants are not full on flowering yet :/ only 4 with little pom poms.


looks like a late season to flower


----------



## bobqp (Feb 11, 2017)

M


bict said:


> I thought at this time of year id see flowering coming on quicker.


maybe the weird start to the season has made it a late flowering season. IM not complaining .haha loving this heat wave.hoping it will be a warm winter like last year.


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 11, 2017)

my sour kush is drinking approx. drinking around 120-150 litres of water every 2 or 3 days since 4 weeks ago


----------



## bict (Feb 11, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> my sour kush is drinking approx. drinking around 120-150 litres of water every 2 or 3 days since 4 weeks ago


Shit, mines drinking 27 every 3 days.


----------



## BcDigger (Feb 11, 2017)

I just heard this expression today and I NEED to know if anyone has everheard a girl say it in real life. Cause I fucking laughed my ass off. 

"I'm on the rag mate, so g'head an chuck it in me dumpa"


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 11, 2017)

BcDigger said:


> I just heard this expression today and I NEED to know if anyone has everheard a girl say it in real life. Cause I fucking laughed my ass off.
> 
> "I'm on the rag mate, so g'head an chuck it in me dumpa"


LMFAO, what porns were you watching for fucks sake. Never heard that one, though obviously not an Aussie, but been around alot


----------



## bict (Feb 11, 2017)

BcDigger said:


> I just heard this expression today and I NEED to know if anyone has everheard a girl say it in real life. Cause I fucking laughed my ass off.
> 
> "I'm on the rag mate, so g'head an chuck it in me dumpa"


HAHAHAHAHAH. I wish id heard someone say that.


----------



## BcDigger (Feb 11, 2017)

Lol lol fucking funniest shit I've ever heard. I wish it was in a porn cause man that would be so funny. I'm pretty sure I'd lose my hard on from laughter if I ever heard it lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 11, 2017)

Yeah there probably wouldnt have been any fucking going on as I would have been rolling on the floor laughing


----------



## bict (Feb 11, 2017)

bict said:


> Shit, mines drinking 27 every 3 days.


My temps are different to yours though rubes, not broken 25 in weeks.


----------



## bobqp (Feb 12, 2017)

bict said:


> My temps are different to yours though rubes, not broken 25 in weeks.


ITS 43 here today. SPENT 3 hours this morning swimming in the creek. PLANTS are loving it though


----------



## bict (Feb 12, 2017)

bobqp said:


> ITS 43 here today. SPENT 3 hours this morning swimming in the creek. PLANTS are loving it though


Lucky  its been a top of 18 here with 60km gusts and showers  how much you watering bob?


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 12, 2017)

BcDigger said:


> I just heard this expression today and I NEED to know if anyone has everheard a girl say it in real life. Cause I fucking laughed my ass off.
> 
> "I'm on the rag mate, so g'head an chuck it in me dumpa"


shit...never heard that but did hear a girl in a dark room say once just finger me im on my rags lol


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 12, 2017)

bict said:


> My temps are different to yours though rubes, not broken 25 in weeks.


yeah realize that ive just never had to give a plant this much water ..im only given the black dog maybe 20 litres each 2 days


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 12, 2017)

bobqp said:


> ITS 43 here today. SPENT 3 hours this morning swimming in the creek. PLANTS are loving it though


I love it how Sydney is getting record heat waves but we get those temps every summer where I am


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 12, 2017)

my maxsea veg is all gone today the sour kush got the last 20 odd litres for a small feed...got enough bloom to see out the end but now im thinking towards next yr already ill need to source some more I love the maxsea


----------



## bict (Feb 12, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> I love it how Sydney is getting record heat waves but we get those temps every summer where I am


I was scrolling through facebook and saw the news story pop up "5 states are heading into a heatwave" I was like fuck yeah! My plants are gonna love it.. Of course TAs wasn't featured in these five states


----------



## eddy600 (Feb 12, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> my maxsea veg is all gone today the sour kush got the last 20 odd litres for a small feed...got enough bloom to see out the end but now im thinking towards next yr already ill need to source some more I love the maxsea


 I buy maxsea off of EBay shipping might be expensive


----------



## BcDigger (Feb 12, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> shit...never heard that but did hear a girl in a dark room say once just finger me im on my rags lol


Well did you do it?


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 12, 2017)

BcDigger said:


> Well did you do it?


Affirmative


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 12, 2017)

eddy600 said:


> I buy maxsea off of EBay shipping might be expensive


Yep it is but worth it although there is some cheaper and comparable powdered nuets that stand on their own next to maxsea


----------



## BcDigger (Feb 12, 2017)

I thought if anyone had heard, chuck it in me dumpa it would been you lol


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 12, 2017)

BcDigger said:


> I thought if anyone had heard, chuck it in me dumpa it would been you lol


Lol its a gd one missus said tonite "you know what i feel like ? "
I said "a load in the dumpsta " 
Shes like wtf are you on about lol


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 12, 2017)

BcDigger said:


> I thought if anyone had heard, chuck it in me dumpa it would been you lol


That line should be on housos australia


----------



## Lucky Luke (Feb 12, 2017)

bict said:


> Surely id see stem damage if it was termites?


we dont have termites down here bict. So its not them.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Feb 12, 2017)

Showed a good mate from Sydney my little plot yesterday.

He is over 6 foot and one of the plants is a fair bit taller than him.

Still not in full flower mode but we only hit the 14 hr mark 9 days ago.

Havent had to water em for ages and so glad i added silica to the earlier waterings as the winds fkn nuts the last few days.


----------



## bict (Feb 12, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> Showed a good mate from Sydney my little plot yesterday.
> 
> He is over 6 foot and one of the plants is a fair bit taller than him.
> 
> ...


Indeed. Its windy as shit haha


----------



## bict (Feb 12, 2017)

Bought me self a moisture meter from the big b shop.


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 12, 2017)

bict said:


> Bought me self a moisture meter from the big b shop.


Smart move.Put it only two inches into soil check reading then push it in 3 quarters down the reading will be different to the first one...should water when its pushed 3/4 way in and saying dry regardless if its saying wet on the top inch or so


----------



## bict (Feb 12, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> Smart move.Put it only two inches into soil check reading then push it in 3 quarters down the reading will be different to the first one...should water when its pushed 3/4 way in and saying dry regardless if its saying wet on the top inch or so


Indeed, will do rubes. It crossed my mind that I may be overwatering and that is causing the droop.


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 12, 2017)

bict said:


> Indeed, will do rubes. It crossed my mind that I may be overwatering and that is causing the droop.


Could be mate....the meter helps for sure ive never given a plant the amount of water i have this yr and i have the biggest ive done
I nearly watered 2 days after a rain but the moisture meter told me i didnt have to..that would have been a big overwater for me if i did 2 weeks ago


----------



## bict (Feb 12, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> Could be mate....the meter helps for sure ive never given a plant the amount of water i have this yr and i have the biggest ive done
> I nearly watered 2 days after a rain but the moisture meter told me i didnt have to..that would have been a big overwater for me if i did 2 weeks ago


That's what I'm thinking. My soil is a little clayie and my temps are low 18-21 so it could be. I'll find out tomorrow when I go up there


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 12, 2017)

bict said:


> That's what I'm thinking. My soil is a little clayie and my temps are low 18-21 so it could be. I'll find out tomorrow when I go up there


I think my black dog is about 3 weeks away hanging to see it finish now smells great but only when touched it has near no smell standing 2m back from it while its flowering


----------



## bict (Feb 12, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> I think my black dog is about 3 weeks away hanging to see it finish now smells great but only when touched it has near no smell standing 2m back from it while its flowering


Shit, not too far away then !


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 12, 2017)

Should be able to view my pics without an account I think?
https://www.instagram.com/connected_eternally/


----------



## bict (Feb 12, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> Should be able to view my pics without an account I think?
> https://www.instagram.com/connected_eternally/


Indeed we can, lots of little healthy bubbas you have there vns !


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 12, 2017)

bict said:


> Shit, not too far away then !


Nope....be good to have fresh bud in march/april after a dry n short cure


----------



## bict (Feb 12, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> Nope....be good to have fresh bud in march/april after a dry n short cure


Indeed it will be. Looking forward to seeing the dog all bulked up and harvested.


----------



## TWS (Feb 12, 2017)

Do you guys go around sticking a thermometer in your dogs butt everytime it's hot outside and you think he might have a temp ?


----------



## bict (Feb 12, 2017)

TWS said:


> Do you guys go around sticking a thermometer in your dogs butt everytime it's hot outside and you think he might have a temp ?


My dog likes it when I do that.


----------



## bict (Feb 12, 2017)

I'm just trouble shooting my droopiness.


----------



## TWS (Feb 12, 2017)

Or poopieness ? Lol


----------



## bict (Feb 12, 2017)

TWS said:


> Or poopieness ? Lol


That too


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 12, 2017)

TWS said:


> Do you guys go around sticking a thermometer in your dogs butt everytime it's hot outside and you think he might have a temp ?


Id stick one up your arse...sideways lol


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 12, 2017)

bict said:


> My dog likes it when I do that.


Doesnt matter if its hot or not my wife likes it....oh u mean dog as in animal ?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 12, 2017)

See what happens when theres no pictures, people get bored.....


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 12, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> See what happens when theres no pictures, people get bored.....


Fucken lucky i never got on here saturday then was so drunk i i had an episode was crying during some sweet arse mellow music man was i in another zone..rolled 15 joints of ww gave out about 5 smoked the rest bar one which the missus smoked at 2am which put her on her arse well knees cos thats where she stayed for half hour while i give her a gd seeing to...make it 40 cos it took me 10 mins to get old roger up i was that fucked up
Damn even had to put a towel under my feet so i didnt slip on her mickey juice


----------



## bict (Feb 12, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> See what happens when theres no pictures, people get bored.....


I miss photos. I have some to upload now.


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 12, 2017)

bict said:


> I miss photos. I have some to upload now.


I miss seeing where your at but im glad i cant upload at moment i upload to many pics the last month or so ...prob gets boring seeing rubys shit daily


----------



## bict (Feb 12, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> I miss seeing where your at but im glad i cant upload at moment i upload to many pics the last month or so ...prob gets boring seeing rubys shit daily


Never  photos are great!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 12, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> I miss seeing where your at but im glad i cant upload at moment i upload to many pics the last month or so ...prob gets boring seeing rubys shit daily


Never gets boring


----------



## eastcoastmo (Feb 13, 2017)

Who can say no to bud porn? Not I, that's for sure!!


----------



## bict (Feb 13, 2017)

eastcoastmo said:


> Who can say no to bud porn? Not I, that's for sure!!


I say yes to porn in general.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Feb 13, 2017)

bict said:


> I say yes to porn in general.


Ha ha I admit, me too


----------



## bobqp (Feb 13, 2017)

bict said:


> I say yes to porn in general.


HAVE you seen the porn movie where the girl shoots a bear out of a tree then the guy fucks her on the dead bear. MOST fucked up american porn movie ive seen.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 13, 2017)

Nah not seen that one, lol sounds like it has a story, Im not into the porn stories, just the fucking


----------



## bict (Feb 13, 2017)

bobqp said:


> HAVE you seen the porn movie where the girl shoots a bear out of a tree then the guy fucks her on the dead bear. MOST fucked up american porn movie ive seen.


Too long for me. Only need a solid 3 mins when its me my self and I.


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Feb 13, 2017)

bobqp said:


> HAVE you seen the porn movie where the girl shoots a bear out of a tree then the guy fucks her on the dead bear. MOST fucked up american porn movie ive seen.


Yep hahaha


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 13, 2017)

bict said:


> Too long for me. Only need a solid 3 mins when its me my self and I.


3, shit thats ages lmao


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 13, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> 3, shit thats ages lmao


I try n build up to it when having a wank ...but most times i just rub one out so i last longer when slamming my hotdog into my wifes tuna boat


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 13, 2017)

bobqp said:


> HAVE you seen the porn movie where the girl shoots a bear out of a tree then the guy fucks her on the dead bear. MOST fucked up american porn movie ive seen.


Bearphilia


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 13, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> I try n build up to it when having a wank ...but most times i just rub one out so i last longer when slamming my hotdog into my wifes tuna boat


Lol same here.....fucking sitting here laughing


----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (Feb 13, 2017)

bobqp said:


> HAVE you seen the porn movie where the girl shoots a bear out of a tree then the guy fucks her on the dead bear. MOST fucked up american porn movie ive seen.


Oh jeez, Lmfao


----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (Feb 13, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> I try n build up to it when having a wank ...but most times i just rub one out so i last longer when slamming my hotdog into my wifes tuna boat


You really have a way with words Rubes. Maybe you should write a romance novel.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 13, 2017)

MiddlerGuerrilla said:


> You really have a way with words Rubes. Maybe you should write a romance novel.


erotic romance lol


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 13, 2017)

MiddlerGuerrilla said:


> You really have a way with words Rubes. Maybe you should write a romance novel.


Well it is valentines day here  today


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 13, 2017)

No breeding with the mad purps its a she...wasted seed i feel as wtf do i do with something 8 inches tall 
Ah well shit happens 
Hope everyones well ..im.at the stage where i get home from work and just stand and admire the girls in front of me
Missus caught me in a daze staring at em last nite lol


----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (Feb 13, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> No breeding with the mad purps its a she...wasted seed i feel as wtf do i do with something 8 inches tall
> Ah well shit happens
> Hope everyones well ..im.at the stage where i get home from work and just stand and admire the girls in front of me
> Missus caught me in a daze staring at em last nite lol


Makes for a great time


----------



## bict (Feb 13, 2017)

Just went up and watered mine again. The droop wasn't as bad as before I upped the watering from 18 litre to 27. 
Used the meter and it said it was dry, although the probe is only 8 inchs long and my holes are 18-20 inchs deep so fuck knows if it was dry right at the bottom.


----------



## bict (Feb 13, 2017)

Oh, everything has pom poms now too.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 13, 2017)

bict said:


> Just went up and watered mine again. The droop wasn't as bad as before I upped the watering from 18 litre to 27.
> Used the meter and it said it was dry, although the probe is only 8 inchs long and my holes are 18-20 inchs deep so fuck knows if it was dry right at the bottom.


If the probe is 8" down likely its dry down there as well. General rule of thumb is, if top 2 inches dry, time for water.....


----------



## bict (Feb 13, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> If the probe is 8" down likely its dry down there as well. General rule of thumb is, if top 2 inches dry, time for water.....


Mother fucks, these big bitches are such high maintenance hahaha.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 13, 2017)

Its good they are eating, the bigger they get


----------



## bict (Feb 13, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> Its good they are eating, the bigger they get


Indeed, but at the cost of my poor back haha. Allg though, i just want some bud.


----------



## bict (Feb 13, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> Its good they are eating, the bigger they get


"When the soil becomes too dry, the plant wilts. Plant cells are kept rigid by the pressure of their cell contents, which are mostly water. With the water gone, they collapse. First the bottom leaves droop, and the condition quickly works its way up the plant until the top lops over" 

https://www.420magazine.com/forums/frequently-asked-questions/70794-water-cannabis.html


Maybe I'm not underwatering? Because the bottoms leaves are fine, just the tops are a little flimzy.


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 13, 2017)

Ur thinking to much about it keep the water up when its dry and see wat improvement you get


----------



## sandhill larry (Feb 13, 2017)

bict said:


> Mother fucks, these big bitches are such high maintenance hahaha.


That is why I do more plants, and let them get by on their own, kind of. This Spring crop I'm doing now get more attention than normal. I take food and water once a week. Five gallons of water for each patch.


----------



## bict (Feb 13, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> Ur thinking to much about it keep the water up when its dry and see wat improvement you get


Indeed, just want to get it right for them as they are beginning to flower


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 13, 2017)

I love the fact that i have a 3000l tank of fresh water 5 metres away from my plants lol
Ive only bucketed the water previously but this season i ran a hose to the sour kush hole and fuck me its worked wonders
If it was more out in the direct sun with no restrictions id guess she would pull close to 2.5/3 lb


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 13, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> Ur thinking to much about it keep the water up when its dry and see wat improvement you get


exactly...thats what you bought that water meter for....keep feeding!!!!


----------



## bict (Feb 13, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> I love the fact that i have a 3000l tank of fresh water 5 metres away from my plants lol
> Ive only bucketed the water previously but this season i ran a hose to the sour kush hole and fuck me its worked wonders
> If it was more out in the direct sun with no restrictions id guess she would pull close to 2.5/3 lb


Fuck ya haha I've gotta haul watering cans up ladders and walk 40-60m.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Feb 13, 2017)

bict said:


> Fuck ya haha I've gotta haul watering cans up ladders and walk 40-60m.


I havent watered mine for over two- three weeks....We have been getting good rain like once a week and its not been to hot at all.

I use a watering meter gauge thing for pots but not in the ground. The tap root would be down way deep.


----------



## bict (Feb 13, 2017)

I


Lucky Luke said:


> I havent watered mine for over two- three weeks....We have been getting good rain like once a week and its not been to hot at all.
> 
> I use a watering meter gauge thing for pots but not in the ground. The tap root would be down way deep.


I've had no rain my way :/


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 13, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> I havent watered mine for over two- three weeks....We have been getting good rain like once a week and its not been to hot at all.
> 
> I use a watering meter gauge thing for pots but not in the ground. The tap root would be down way deep.


Water guage would evaporate correct me if im wrong ?
Yeah the tap roots would be a fair way down but these water meters have a 30cm spike to drive down and as vnsmkr stated before if the soil is dry 2 inches under it means dry enough to water...i generally go by say 4-5 inches
I guess the way i think it is i dont want a "pause" in watering wet/dry in other words if the very bottom of roots is wet but 8 inches above are dry i want to water asap so the tap root gets a continous drink without pause and without flooding it to much so it just sits there...
Hope this makes some sense
I also water around my biggest plant in different areas each time and a fair way away from the stalk so as to encourage root growth as wide as possible
These methods are working for me this year very well


----------



## Lucky Luke (Feb 14, 2017)

Dont get me wrong guys. im not arguing with anybody. Just letting you know what im doing. Ive had the droopy tips in pots before and it was due to over watering. Which is why i got a water probe thing- fantastic for pots.

Also keep in mind that ive got kitty litter in my holes as well. Diff strokes for diff folks and all that jazz.
Cannabis doesnt need allot of water. Berries use a hell of allot more and as well all know over watering can be a huge problem with growing.


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 14, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> Dont get me wrong guys. im not arguing with anybody. Just letting you know what im doing. Ive had the droopy tips in pots before and it was due to over watering. Which is why i got a water probe thing- fantastic for pots.
> 
> Also keep in mind that ive got kitty litter in my holes as well. Diff strokes for diff folks and all that jazz.
> Cannabis doesnt need allot of water. Berries use a hell of allot more and as well all know over watering can be a huge problem with growing.


For sure dude wasnt even a timid debate lol 
The way you spoke tho to explain what you do for your girls is exactly what i was saying works for me everyone has a different grow situation and the more we can discuss things civily here the more we all might just learn something 
Love ya lukey and not in a homo way bro lol
We gotta catch up one day with bict and anyone else for a beer n sesh


----------



## bict (Feb 14, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> For sure dude wasnt even a timid debate lol
> The way you spoke tho to explain what you do for your girls is exactly what i was saying works for me everyone has a different grow situation and the more we can discuss things civily here the more we all might just learn something
> Love ya lukey and not in a homo way bro lol
> We gotta catch up one day with bict and anyone else for a beer n sesh


Fuck yeah we do. Need a tassie meet up.


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 14, 2017)

bict said:


> Fuck yeah we do. Need a tassie meet up.


Boags n salmon


----------



## bict (Feb 14, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> Boags n salmon


Boags yes, fuck the salmon. Seafood is shite. Beer and bongs shall be the diet.


----------



## bict (Feb 14, 2017)

And so god said on the 8th day of genesis, go fourth and make your diet consist of cannabis and fermented hops.


----------



## bict (Feb 14, 2017)

Young earthlings.


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 14, 2017)

No seafood ? 
Fuck said i (king neptune )


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 14, 2017)

Just had calamari for tea


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 14, 2017)

No seafood, what the fuck is wrong with ya!!!!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 14, 2017)

I'll go for diet consists of hops and cannabis, but no seafood, nah that doesnt fit.


----------



## bict (Feb 14, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> No seafood, what the fuck is wrong with ya!!!!


I'm a strict pussytarein. Its how I was raised. I live and die by the pussy.


----------



## bict (Feb 14, 2017)

Its too similar in taste and smell to pussy. That's a false idol my religion will not allow


----------



## bict (Feb 14, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> Just had calamari for tea


Heathen


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 14, 2017)

bict said:


> Its too similar in taste and smell to pussy. That's a false idol my religion will not allow


fuck me a pussy muslim


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 14, 2017)

runs down main street in tassie with 16 pussys fixed to the suicide belt

meanwhile in Tasmania there has been a suicide bomber unless numerous pussies in a barber shop ..we now have numerous men smelling of pussy


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 14, 2017)

Piss weak attempt at a joke i need to up my game


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 14, 2017)

@OzCocoLoco the black dog i cant put my finger on the smell ...its like sweet almost like a lolly but not sure what one
Gonna get the missus to do a smell description for me tomorrow shes gd at that shit
Best i can say is its a cross between a sweet lolly and like a cleaning ageant like pine o clean or something


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 14, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> runs down main street in tassie with 16 pussys fixed to the suicide belt
> 
> meanwhile in Tasmania there has been a suicide bomber unless numerous pussies in a barber shop ..we now have numerous men smelling of pussy


I thought it was pretty fucking funny myself


----------



## BcDigger (Feb 14, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> For sure dude wasnt even a timid debate lol
> The way you spoke tho to explain what you do for your girls is exactly what i was saying works for me everyone has a different grow situation and the more we can discuss things civily here the more we all might just learn something
> Love ya lukey and not in a homo way bro lol
> We gotta catch up one day with bict and anyone else for a beer n sesh





bict said:


> Fuck yeah we do. Need a tassie meet up.


Sounds like there's gonna be a tosser party in tassie don't forget to invite ub


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Feb 14, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> @OzCocoLoco the black dog i cant put my finger on the smell ...its like sweet almost like a lolly but not sure what one
> Gonna get the missus to do a smell description for me tomorrow shes gd at that shit
> Best i can say is its a cross between a sweet lolly and like a cleaning ageant like pine o clean or something


Cool ,my second pheno sounds like it is similar to the one you have, glad I cut the early pheno it looks like the wet weather is going to stay around for the rest of the week


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 14, 2017)

OzCocoLoco said:


> Cool ,my second pheno sounds like it is similar to the one you have, glad I cut the early pheno it looks like the wet weather is going to stay around for the rest of the week


I get that smell only if i touch it for all its worth i cant smell it from 2 metres away with the wind blowing my way
Prob a gd thing cos i feel when the sour kush starts packing properly its gonna stink the neighborhood out 
I hope its a nice smoke regardless of dense or light buds


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 14, 2017)

BcDigger said:


> Sounds like there's gonna be a tosser party in tassie don't forget to invite ub


Ub big dick wouldnt fit on tasmania


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 14, 2017)

BcDigger said:


> Sounds like there's gonna be a tosser party in tassie don't forget to invite ub


Wats ya plans for this season mate ?


----------



## bict (Feb 14, 2017)

BcDigger said:


> Sounds like there's gonna be a tosser party in tassie don't forget to invite ub


And only the most respectable tossers shall be invited


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 14, 2017)

Fucks sake bict im hanging to see ur girls lol


----------



## bict (Feb 14, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> Fucks sake bict im hanging to see ur girls lol


I'm about to go check em for the last time for 4 days might give em another can each for good measure.


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 14, 2017)

bict said:


> I'm about to go check em for the last time for 4 days might give em another can each for good measure.


Gd move mate


----------



## bict (Feb 14, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> Gd move mate


Might take some photos too


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 14, 2017)

bict said:


> Might take some photos too


Do that but we cant post any yet 
Wat are you feeding the girls for flower mate ?


----------



## bict (Feb 14, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> Do that but we cant post any yet
> Wat are you feeding the girls for flower mate ?


I'll post em when I can  
Just searles potash. 0-6-18.


----------



## bict (Feb 24, 2017)

Fuck my asshole. Its been too long lads.


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 24, 2017)




----------



## bict (Feb 24, 2017)

I have so many beautiful budding photos and no method to share them .
Is instahgram safe to upload pics? Should I set up a fake email?


----------



## Lucky Luke (Feb 24, 2017)

thank fk the sites back up!

I didnt relize how much i log on..lol

The 4 in the bush are all girlies. The reveg from the fridge is starting to flower. the 3 late starters are yet to show their private bits but i got them looking healthy again.


----------



## bobqp (Feb 24, 2017)

DURING the last week i lost a few plants to rippers. ANOTher 3 to teemites. RIPPERS stole cookies kush , holy grail kush, blue cheese, flowerbomb kush and 3 serious six cross aurora indica females. ALREADY watched a few carloads of rippers through binoculars up in the mountains walking through bush looking for plants. HOPEFULLY everyone elses patches are doing well. ON the upside i have some nice blue dreams and gth1 growibg very nicely. STILL have 7 females that havnt started to stretch or flower yet.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Feb 24, 2017)

bobqp said:


> DURING the last week i lost a few plants to rippers. ANOTher 3 to teemites. RIPPERS stole cookies kush , holy grail kush, blue cheese, flowerbomb kush and 3 serious six cross aurora indica females. ALREADY watched a few carloads of rippers through binoculars up in the mountains walking through bush looking for plants. HOPEFULLY everyone elses patches are doing well. ON the upside i have some nice blue dreams and gth1 growibg very nicely. STILL have 7 females that havnt started to stretch or flower yet.


Damn..you have had a bad year for rippers.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Feb 24, 2017)

Some of you may remember we had a convo a few months ago in regard to how many plants to be bad bad news. 50 is the number for NSW and we speculated that that would be the case everywhere

. For us Tasweigens 20 plants or 1kg is the bad number. (trafficable)


----------



## bobqp (Feb 24, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> Damn..you have had a bad year for rippers.


YEAH seems to be a bad year up hear for rippers. BLOODY forestry graded the roads so now anyone can drive a car out 50 kms into the rainforest.


----------



## bict (Feb 24, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> Some of you may remember we had a convo a few months ago in regard to how many plants to be bad bad news. 50 is the number for NSW and we speculated that that would be the case everywhere
> 
> . For us Tasweigens 20 plants or 1kg is the bad number. (trafficable)


Really? Where did you read that??


----------



## bobqp (Feb 24, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> Some of you may remember we had a convo a few months ago in regard to how many plants to be bad bad news. 50 is the number for NSW and we speculated that that would be the case everywhere
> 
> . For us Tasweigens 20 plants or 1kg is the bad number. (trafficable)


20 IS a pretty low number especially if you get done with 20 LITTLE seedlings.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Feb 24, 2017)

bict said:


> Really? Where did you read that??


http://www.lawstuff.org.au/tas_law/topics/drugs


----------



## bict (Feb 24, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> http://www.lawstuff.org.au/tas_law/topics/drugs


Shit.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Feb 24, 2017)

bobqp said:


> 20 IS a pretty low number especially if you get done with 20 LITTLE seedlings.


yea..esp using regs.


----------



## bobqp (Feb 24, 2017)

JUST watching the news. MEDICAL cannabis is now available in australia. THey have stock pilled medical canbabis oil from overseas. ONLY 100 doctors in australia can priscribe cannabis. SUCH as cancer specialists etc.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Feb 24, 2017)

bobqp said:


> JUST watching the news. MEDICAL cannabis is now available in australia. THey have stock pilled medical canbabis oil from overseas. ONLY 100 doctors in australia can priscribe cannabis. SUCH as cancer specialists etc.


i heard it was NSW and you had to be basicly terminally ill?


----------



## Lucky Luke (Feb 24, 2017)

Typical pharma..bring it in from overseas..We could have a new industry in Aussie (or expand the small one we already have) but no...fk public servants have no clue.


----------



## bobqp (Feb 24, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> Typical pharma..bring it in from overseas..We could have a new industry in Aussie (or expand the small one we already have) but no...fk public servants have no clue.


THERE growing it in australia the australia oil from canbabis wont be ready for 6 monthes so they brought what they could from overseas to help children and other people immediatly


----------



## Lucky Luke (Feb 24, 2017)

bobqp said:


> THERE growing it in australia the australia oil from canbabis wont be ready for 6 monthes so they brought what they could from overseas to help children and other people immediatly


I know they are growing it in Australia..have been for over a decade. Why are we not supporting our farmers?
Medical cannibis (with THC) has been growing sence at least - Apr 17, 2015 - Tasmania is set to give the green light for Australia's first legal medical marijuanagrower, in what is expected to be the start of a new industry


----------



## bict (Feb 24, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> I know they are growing it in Australia..have been for over a decade. Why are we not supporting our farmers?
> Medical cannibis (with THC) has been growing sence at least - Apr 17, 2015 - Tasmania is set to give the green light for Australia's first legal medical marijuanagrower, in what is expected to be the start of a new industry


I think the average grower should be able to get a caregiver grow licence like the us/canada has in place. One grower serves a certain amount of people and grows exclusively for them


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 24, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> I know they are growing it in Australia..have been for over a decade. Why are we not supporting our farmers?
> Medical cannibis (with THC) has been growing sence at least - Apr 17, 2015 - Tasmania is set to give the green light for Australia's first legal medical marijuanagrower, in what is expected to be the start of a new industry


$$$$$, thats what everything is about


----------



## bobqp (Feb 24, 2017)

bict said:


> I think the average grower should be able to get a caregiver grow licence like the us/canada has in place. One grower serves a certain amount of people and grows exclusively for them


BICT if you want to show us a pic of your plants put the pic up as your avatar


----------



## Lucky Luke (Feb 24, 2017)

They should just de criminalize the whole deal have it like any other fruit and vegetable.


----------



## bobqp (Feb 24, 2017)

w


Lucky Luke said:


> They should just de criminalize the whole deal have it like any other fruit and vegetable.


wont happen in australia for a long long time. not with the parliment we have


----------



## bict (Feb 24, 2017)

bobqp said:


> BICT if you want to show us a pic of your plants put the pic up as your avatar


Haha, ill just wait till the function is back up  they are great though. Have two plants over 6ft 1 now  all budding nicely.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Feb 24, 2017)

bict said:


> Haha, ill just wait till the function is back up  they are great though. Have two plants over 6ft 1 now  all budding nicely.


They will look awesome. Need pics!

One of mine is at 6 1/2 ft but being sativa not as bushy as yours


----------



## sandhill larry (Feb 24, 2017)

bict said:


> I have so many beautiful budding photos and no method to share them .
> Is instahgram safe to upload pics? Should I set up a fake email?


I used my weed account, {[email protected]} to get on IG. I've been on there a couple weeks now. Lots of RIU guys are over there. Come on over.


----------



## bict (Feb 24, 2017)

sandhill larry said:


> I used my weed account, {[email protected]} to get on IG. I've been on there a couple weeks now. Lots of RIU guys are over there. Come on over.


I don't have a weed email :/ ill make one


----------



## bict (Feb 24, 2017)

Not that making a fake email would help too much


----------



## sandhill larry (Feb 24, 2017)

bict said:


> Not that making a fake email would help too much


It will make you feel better.


----------



## bict (Feb 24, 2017)

Won't let me make an account so fuck it haha.


----------



## bobqp (Feb 24, 2017)

bict said:


> Won't let me make an account so fuck it haha.


ozstoners.com is still active


----------



## bict (Feb 24, 2017)

bobqp said:


> ozstoners.com is still active


Gonna use photo bucket brah


----------



## bict (Feb 24, 2017)

Well, that fucked up. I'll have to share the album.
http://s1149.photobucket.com/user/bictriu/library/

password is: yoloswag

@ruby fruit @Vnsmkr @bobqp @Lucky Luke
@sandhill larry


----------



## Lucky Luke (Feb 24, 2017)

bict said:


> Gonna use photo bucket brah


sounds kinky


----------



## Lucky Luke (Feb 24, 2017)

i just get adds..

edit..in,


----------



## Lucky Luke (Feb 24, 2017)

WOW..fkn niiiice man!


----------



## bict (Feb 24, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> WOW..fkn niiiice man!


Ty bruv  looking forward to seeing yours.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Feb 24, 2017)

bict said:


> Ty bruv  looking forward to seeing yours.


ill wait til the pics are fixed and then go take some snaps.

I just joined Grasscity forums as i hated not talking all things weed for the last week..but not much happening with those noobs.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 24, 2017)

bict said:


> Well, that fucked up. I'll have to share the album.
> http://s1149.photobucket.com/user/bictriu/library/
> 
> password is: yoloswag
> ...


Looking good bict. Heres my mini jungle
https://www.instagram.com/connected_eternally/?hl=en


----------



## Lucky Luke (Feb 24, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> Looking good bict. Heres my mini jungle
> https://www.instagram.com/connected_eternally/?hl=en


You must of loved lugging all those pots upstairs..lol.

Nice green roof!


----------



## bict (Feb 24, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> ill wait til the pics are fixed and then go take some snaps.
> 
> I just joined Grasscity forums as i hated not talking all things weed for the last week..but not much happening with those noobs.


Grasacity legit is crap.


----------



## bict (Feb 24, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> Looking good bict. Heres my mini jungle
> https://www.instagram.com/connected_eternally/?hl=en


Ty dude. Lovely sea of sea bruv!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 24, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> You must of loved lugging all those pots upstairs..lol.
> 
> Nice green roof!


They been up there for years now Luke, they went up empty lol so not too bad, it was all the soil that wasnt fun


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 24, 2017)

Appreciate it guys, as green as its ever been. LAB works


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 24, 2017)

ive got more time on my hands to fuck my wife cos im not on riu now much...it is what it is least im blowing my load on a regular basis its all about routine and consistency for me now no riu today ? lets fuck babe


----------



## Lucky Luke (Feb 24, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> ive got more time on my hands to fuck my wife cos im not on riu now much...it is what it is least im blowing my load on a regular basis its all about routine and consistency for me now no riu today ? lets fuck babe


Thank god for that, she was taking it out off me..

Hows ya Dog goin?


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 24, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> Thank god for that, she was taking it out off me..
> 
> Hows ya Dog goin?


nearly done mate less than 2 weeks id say great sunny days everyday here 32-36 for next 7 days again so should finish well...stealthy plant cant smell it 2m away but a touch of it and it smells like a cross between lollies and good old pine o cleaner/eucalyptus


----------



## bobqp (Feb 24, 2017)

CHECKED some of my plants today. LOST another 5 lastnyte to rippers. PLANTS wer only 2 weeks into flowering and they cut them down. ILL harvest what i have left at the end of the season and ill take a year or two break from growing. HOPE all your patches are doing well


----------



## Lucky Luke (Feb 24, 2017)

bobqp said:


> CHECKED some of my plants today. LOST another 5 lastnyte to rippers. PLANTS wer only 2 weeks into flowering and they cut them down. ILL harvest what i have left at the end of the season and ill take a year or two break from growing. HOPE all your patches are doing well


fk man..time to go indoor or move.

Thats a tough break.


----------



## bict (Feb 24, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> ive got more time on my hands to fuck my wife cos im not on riu now much...it is what it is least im blowing my load on a regular basis its all about routine and consistency for me now no riu today ? lets fuck babe


Dam, now she wont let me come round anymore...


----------



## bict (Feb 24, 2017)

bobqp said:


> CHECKED some of my plants today. LOST another 5 lastnyte to rippers. PLANTS wer only 2 weeks into flowering and they cut them down. ILL harvest what i have left at the end of the season and ill take a year or two break from growing. HOPE all your patches are doing well


Fuck bob, ya getting fucked over.


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 25, 2017)

wont let me see the pics wtf


----------



## bict (Feb 25, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> wont let me see the pics wtf


You put the password in?

Just tried it and it worked for me.


----------



## bobqp (Feb 25, 2017)

bict said:


> You put the password in?
> 
> Just tried it and it worked for me.


NICE big plants you have there bict.


----------



## bict (Feb 25, 2017)

bobqp said:


> NICE big plants you have there bict.


Ty bobby.


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 25, 2017)

bict said:


> You put the password in?
> 
> Just tried it and it worked for me.


I did ill try again on the pc later im out fishing


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 26, 2017)

bict said:


> You put the password in?
> 
> Just tried it and it worked for me.


I copy n pasted the password before didn't work this time I just wrote it in and it worked..anyways ya plants are kicking arse !!!!!!!!!love the structure on the gmk and alpha but really like the look of the rocklock cotton candy etc all good in their own way your doing a fine job remember when you thought you weren't even gonna have a season ? hallalulua or how ever the fuck you spell it


----------



## bict (Feb 26, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> I copy n pasted the password before didn't work this time I just wrote it in and it worked..anyways ya plants are kicking arse !!!!!!!!!love the structure on the gmk and alpha but really like the look of the rocklock cotton candy etc all good in their own way your doing a fine job remember when you thought you weren't even gonna have a season ? hallalulua or how ever the fuck you spell it


Ty bruv. My favourite atm is the delicious candy. Structure on her is great. 

Start of the season was shite and I worried haha


----------



## bict (Feb 26, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> I copy n pasted the password before didn't work this time I just wrote it in and it worked..anyways ya plants are kicking arse !!!!!!!!!love the structure on the gmk and alpha but really like the look of the rocklock cotton candy etc all good in their own way your doing a fine job remember when you thought you weren't even gonna have a season ? hallalulua or how ever the fuck you spell it


Couldn't physically get all of the gmk in the photo even standing back over the fence  that and the orange og look like a wall of tiny buds since they're overlapping.


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 26, 2017)

They look great!
Hope you don't mind me lurking, I have a fascination with Taziland I always wanted to visit. Port Phillip Bay was the closest, as a teen we'd swim w/penguins from Taz, or so I was told. lol


----------



## bict (Feb 26, 2017)

Grandpapy said:


> They look great!
> Hope you don't mind me lurking, I have a fascination with Taziland I always wanted to visit. Port Phillip Bay was the closest, as a teen we'd swim w/penguins from Taz, or so I was told. lol


Lurk all you want man, I put the thread up to share with everyone . 

Its not a bad place tbh. Very quiet, with limited stuff though


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 26, 2017)

Grandpapy said:


> They look great!
> Hope you don't mind me lurking, I have a fascination with Taziland I always wanted to visit. Port Phillip Bay was the closest, as a teen we'd swim w/penguins from Taz, or so I was told. lol


Cousins are pretty close in tassie


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 26, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> Cousins are pretty close in tassie


Paradise with a Appalachia feel?, damn you! you ruined my impression of the place.


----------



## bict (Feb 26, 2017)

Photos are working again


----------



## Lucky Luke (Feb 26, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> Cousins are pretty close in tassie


only if their cute..


----------



## bict (Feb 26, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> only if their cute..


I'm not as picky as lukey.


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 27, 2017)

Bit of a pic dump @OzCocoLoco saves me going to ur thread and uploading 
Aka black dog


----------



## bobqp (Feb 27, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> Bit of a pic dump @OzCocoLoco saves me going to ur thread and uploading
> Aka black dog
> View attachment 3895704 View attachment 3895706 View attachment 3895707 View attachment 3895708


BLACK dog is looking great even after the early preflowering . ITS way more advanced into flowering then my plants. SERIOUS 6 plant still vegging wtf.


----------



## bict (Feb 27, 2017)

My fucking delicious candy has a little powderary on the lower growth again. Sprayed them like two weeks ago and it went away and now it's back. Every other plant is fine, even the ultra which is bushy as fuck. 

My question is will it be alright if I leave it untreated for 5 days until I'm back there again? 

Here's a pic of it on one leaf.

 

 



And a bid pic of its top buds


----------



## bict (Feb 27, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> Bit of a pic dump @OzCocoLoco saves me going to ur thread and uploading
> Aka black dog
> View attachment 3895704 View attachment 3895706 View attachment 3895707 View attachment 3895708


Num num num! Sexy as fuck. 
What's the odds we post photos at the same time.


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 27, 2017)

Sour kush pic doesnt do it justice really but she will look a different beast in 4 weeks time


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 27, 2017)

bict said:


> My fucking delicious candy has a little powderary on the lower growth again. Sprayed them like two weeks ago and it went away and now it's back. Every other plant is fine, even the ultra which is bushy as fuck.
> 
> My question is will it be alright if I leave it untreated for 5 days until I'm back there again?
> 
> ...


Looks fine to me mate nice flowers starting to i love me some pink pistils


----------



## bobqp (Feb 27, 2017)

since rollitup kept crashing i created an account with icmag.com havt to say icmag is better when looking at other people grows .


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Feb 27, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> Bit of a pic dump @OzCocoLoco saves me going to ur thread and uploading
> Aka black dog
> View attachment 3895704 View attachment 3895706 View attachment 3895707 View attachment 3895708


That's looking mighty fine @ruby fruit,how's the density of those buds they look pretty solid


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Feb 27, 2017)

bict said:


> My fucking delicious candy has a little powderary on the lower growth again. Sprayed them like two weeks ago and it went away and now it's back. Every other plant is fine, even the ultra which is bushy as fuck.
> 
> My question is will it be alright if I leave it untreated for 5 days until I'm back there again?
> 
> ...


What did you use to spray the P.M ?
I'd be spraying as soon as you see it,I've never had it outdoor but I've had it indoor and it can get pretty bad in a few days if the conditions are right.


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 27, 2017)

OzCocoLoco said:


> That's looking mighty fine @ruby fruit,how's the density of those buds they look pretty solid


every top nug you see the nugs are dense and look like im gonna get some choice hard buds that weigh well...but the buds below those are more likely going to be a bit fluffier I think possibly due to the reveg ? im thinking a nice even 6 oz off the dog with maybe 4 oz of nice hard nugs and a couple lighter bud ozs it may surprise me yet with more than 6 we shall see how its last 2 weeks goes weather is gonna be perfect the next 10 looking ahead


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Feb 27, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> every top nug you see the nugs are dense and look like im gonna get some choice hard buds that weigh well...but the buds below those are more likely going to be a bit fluffier I think possibly due to the reveg ? im thinking a nice even 6 oz off the dog with maybe 4 oz of nice hard nugs and a couple lighter bud ozs it may surprise me yet with more than 6 we shall see how its last 2 weeks goes weather is gonna be perfect the next 10 looking ahead


I reckon the lowers will harden up over the next week or 2 .


----------



## bict (Feb 27, 2017)

OzCocoLoco said:


> What did you use to spray the P.M ?
> I'd be spraying as soon as you see it,I've never had it outdoor but I've had it indoor and it can get pretty bad in a few days if the conditions are right.


We're sunny all week so I don't reckon it'll spread too rapidly. Eco fungicide from bunnings, got rid of it last time.


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 27, 2017)

bict said:


> We're sunny all week so I don't reckon it'll spread too rapidly. Eco fungicide from bunnings, got rid of it last time.


See if you can source some neem pellets or powder to add to your soil next year..i just feel any bug attacks or diseases dont get past first base when neem is used


----------



## bict (Feb 27, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> See if you can source some neem pellets or powder to add to your soil next year..i just feel any bug attacks or diseases dont get past first base when neem is used


Will do man. Its just the delicious candy that is prone to it I reckon. Is using milk any good?


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 27, 2017)

bict said:


> Will do man. Its just the delicious candy that is prone to it I reckon. Is using milk any good?


Im not really knowledgeable on much in way of your problem bro only mite n whiteflies ive really battled over the yrs


----------



## bict (Feb 27, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> Im not really knowledgeable on much in way of your problem bro only mite n whiteflies ive really battled over the yrs


Sweet. I'll just grab the eco fungicide again. I reckon it will be an ongoing battle


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Feb 27, 2017)

bict said:


> Sweet. I'll just grab the eco fungicide again. I reckon it will be an ongoing battle


P.M is like plant herpes,it's a systemic type mould almost impossible to actually get rid of totally,I'd be using that Eco-fungicide as soon as you see any signs of it. I've used bi carb soda which worked ok


----------



## bict (Feb 27, 2017)

OzCocoLoco said:


> P.M is like plant herpes,it's a systemic type mould almost impossible to actually get rid of totally,I'd be using that Eco-fungicide as soon as you see any signs of it. I've used bi carb soda which worked ok


Yeah, allg. I'll just spray the bitch. There's really not alot of it, just on about 6-8 little leaves at the bottom. Top is free and clear which is good because nearly all the bud sites are there.


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 28, 2017)

Oh man i love how this weather is shaping up for the dog to finish in hot temps no rain...last feed 2 days ago 
36-39 average with couple 32s in there for good measure in the next 10 days


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 28, 2017)

Might have to grab a deck chair couple o longnecks and see if i can get some upskirt pics


----------



## bict (Feb 28, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> Oh man i love how this weather is shaping up for the dog to finish in hot temps no rain...last feed 2 days ago
> 36-39 average with couple 32s in there for good measure in the next 10 days


It's farking hot down here too man. 25-30s forecasted for the week. Only a spot of rain. I bet ya garden is smelling devine!


----------



## Lucky Luke (Feb 28, 2017)

Some up dated pics..and who else but Lucky would park behind a cop car to hike to his patch?..lol.

     

And the cute little runt,


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 28, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> Some up dated pics..and who else but Lucky would park behind a cop car to hike to his patch?..lol.
> 
> View attachment 3897065 View attachment 3897066 View attachment 3897067 View attachment 3897068 View attachment 3897069 View attachment 3897070
> 
> ...


hahahah only you lucky !! some nice looking sativas you got there brudda


----------



## Lucky Luke (Mar 1, 2017)

The runt will be called..A Tassie stick! .lol


----------



## Lucky Luke (Mar 1, 2017)

I really thought the coppers would ask me some questions as i pulled up behind them and struggled to put 12 kilos of backpack on my back and head up a bush track... (had 4, 3L milk bottles in the backpack full of water and nutes). Thank God they didnt..lol


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 1, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> I really thought the coppers would ask me some questions as i pulled up behind them and struggled to put 12 kilos of backpack on my back and head up a bush track... (had 4, 3L milk bottles in the backpack full of water and nutes). Thank God they didnt..lol


Theres a song for that....


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 1, 2017)




----------



## Nugachino (Mar 1, 2017)

Goddamn Luke! You've got balls of steel, a kickass game face. And mad growing skils...


----------



## Nugachino (Mar 1, 2017)

Im stil growing bonsais'. Albeit slightly bigger than last time.


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 1, 2017)

Nugachino said:


> Im stil growing bonsais'. Albeit slightly bigger than last time.
> View attachment 3897750


sweet


----------



## Lucky Luke (Mar 1, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> Theres a song for that....


can u sing it?

You may remember i did some late starters and revenge from the fridge and a clone a few months ago. They are all coming along well, Ill try to remember to take a snap or two tomorrow.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Mar 2, 2017)

Nugachino said:


> Goddamn Luke! You've got balls of steel, a kickass game face. And mad growing skils...


lol..i wish i had both!


----------



## Lucky Luke (Mar 2, 2017)

or all 3..lol..i need a beer


----------



## Lucky Luke (Mar 2, 2017)

Speaking of acdc..i was listening to some late 70s stuff on yoube the other night..this caught my eye..u have to watch it all and have the sound up high..watch it goddamn it!!...sorry..this link 



 Angus strips..oO. Can see why he is one of the best players in the world..amazing


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 2, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> Speaking of acdc..i was listening to some late 70s stuff on yoube the other night..this caught my eye..u have to watch it all and have the sound up high..watch it goddamn it!!...sorry..this link
> 
> 
> 
> Angus strips..oO. Can see why he is one of the best players in the world..amazing


classic!!


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 2, 2017)

check this lads sweet arse 10th bday promotion not bad for 100 bills plus postage pity im broke as fuck this week or id jump on it ..got till the 4th march


Reserva Privada Sour Kush AKA Headband
06 seeds (Feminized)
$98.00


UFO FREEBIES

G13 Labs Seeds Blueberry Gum #2
$0.00
FEMINIZED SEED

Dinafem Seeds OG Kush
$0.00
FEMINIZED SEED

Humboldt Seed Organization AUTOMATIC Sour Diesel
$0.00
FEMINIZED SEED
PROMOTIONAL FREEBIES

Bomb Seeds Gorilla Bomb
$0.00
10th Birthday Promotion!

G13 Labs Seeds Double Black
$0.00
10th Birthday Promotion!

Humboldt Seed Organization Green Crack CBD
$0.00
10th Birthday Promotion!

Emerald Triangle Seeds Black Berry OG
$0.00
10th Birthday Promotion!

Delicious Seeds Critical Super Silver Haze
$0.00
10th Birthday Promotion!

DNA Genetics Seeds Sour Kosher
$0.00
10th Birthday Promotion!

T H Seeds M.O.B. ®
$0.00
10th Birthday Promotion!

Dinafem Seeds White Widow
$0.00
10th Birthday Promotion!

Auto Seeds Cand

$0.00
10th Birthday Promotion!

World of Seeds Medical Collection Northern Lights x Big Bud
$0.00
10th Birthday Promotion!

DNA Genetics Seeds Lemon Skunk
$0.00
DNA genetics Promotion!
PROMOTIONAL FREEBIES

Humboldt Seed Organization Purple Trainwreck
$0.00


Barneys Farm Seeds Sweet Tooth
$0.00



T H Seeds Sage 'n' Sour
$0.00


G13 Labs Seeds Pineapple Express
$0.00


Bomb Seeds Gorilla Bomb
$0.00


G13 Labs Seeds Double Black
$0.00


Humboldt Seed Organization Green Crack CBD
$0.00


Emerald Triangle Seeds Black Berry OG
$0.00


Delicious Seeds Critical Super Silver Haze
$0.00!

DNA Genetics Seeds Sour Kosher
$0.00
10th

T H Seeds M.O.B. ®
$0.00


Dinafem Seeds White Widow
$0.00


Auto Seeds Candy Kush
$0.00


World of Seeds Medical Collection Northern Lights x Big Bud
$0.00


DNA Genetics Seeds Lemon Skunk
$0.00


G13 Labs Seeds Pineapple Express (BT Promo 3 Seeds)
$0.00


Bomb Seeds Gorilla Bomb
$0.00


G13 Labs Seeds Double Black
$0.00


Humboldt Seed Organization Green Crack CBD
$0.00


Emerald Triangle Seeds Black Berry OG
$0.00


Delicious Seeds Critical Super Silver Haze
$0.00


DNA Genetics Seeds Sour Kosher
$0.00


T H Seeds M.O.B. ®
$0.00


Dinafem Seeds White Widow
$0.00


Auto Seeds Candy Kush
$0.00


World of Seeds Medical Collection Northern Lights x Big Bud
$0.00


DNA Genetics Seeds Lemon Skunk
$0.00


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 2, 2017)

[



im stoned that's to many freebies but its about 17 free seeds for a $100 spend







[/QUOTE]


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 2, 2017)

Bumping yer thread @bict with pics with flash of some minor porn
In order of maturity black dog
Pakistan valley
Sour kush
Best i can describe the smells so far is the do   g with a lolly/pine,paki fruity and sour kush smells like paint thinner early in


----------



## rsbigdaddy (Mar 2, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> check this lads sweet arse 10th bday promotion not bad for 100 bills plus postage pity im broke as fuck this week or id jump on it ..got till the 4th march
> 
> 
> Reserva Privada Sour Kush AKA Headband
> ...


Good deal


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 2, 2017)

rsbigdaddy said:


> Good deal


Yep i sorted an order thru a mate im added 5 fem blue og G13 labs to my 6 fem sour kush reserva privada/dna 
All up i get 18 free fem seeds with those 11 and i would grow at least 14 of those 18 so im happy


----------



## DblBrryInvestments (Mar 2, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> check this lads sweet arse 10th bday promotion not bad for 100 bills plus postage pity im broke as fuck this week or id jump on it ..got till the 4th march
> 
> 
> Reserva Privada Sour Kush AKA Headband
> ...



I just ordered 100$ worth of seeds and am receiving i think 21 freebies (paid with bitcoins).

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 2, 2017)

DblBrryInvestments said:


> I just ordered 100$ worth of seeds and am receiving i think 21 freebies (paid with bitcoins).
> 
> Thanks for the heads up.


To easy mate pretty good freebies most of them thats why i thought id say something 
Heres wat i sent my mate to do the order for me
(I never ever get orders when im in season outdoors)


----------



## DblBrryInvestments (Mar 2, 2017)

Can't wait to see the results of your headband from reserva privada, is that gonna be OD?

I've always wanted to pull the trigger on a pack from them, but they're so pricey.... 

I just went ahead and got 10x dinafem OG kushes, quite excited to run more than half the strains in the promo, seen nothing but great results for most of the strains they're giving out.... Gonna be a hectic year with all these different strains lol..


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 2, 2017)

DblBrryInvestments said:


> Can't wait to see the results of your headband from reserva privada, is that gonna be OD?
> 
> I've always wanted to pull the trigger on a pack from them, but they're so pricey....
> 
> I just went ahead and got 10x dinafem OG kushes, quite excited to run more than half the strains in the promo, seen nothing but great results for most of the strains they're giving out.... Gonna be a hectic year with all these different strains lol..


Its outdoor right now mate first one ive done..if she smokes as gd as she says ill be doing it again next yr with another dna or dinafem strain more than likely.
Got 3 this yr but space is an issue with the size the sour is getting to ....back to only 2 outdoor id say with one or two spring plants inside to outdoors at start of season
Sour kush as at yesterday...
leaf burn on some leaves is where i sprayed for whiteflies with a chilli/soap based mix


----------



## DblBrryInvestments (Mar 2, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> Its outdoor right now mate first one ive done..if she smokes as gd as she says ill be doing it again next yr with another dna or dinafem strain more than likely.
> Got 3 this yr but space is an issue with the size the sour is getting to ....back to only 2 outdoor id say with one or two spring plants inside to outdoors at start of season
> Sour kush as at yesterday...
> View attachment 3898533leaf burn on some leaves is where i sprayed for whiteflies with a chilli/soap based mix



Oooh  can't wait to see the results on her, spring harvest? She looks a few weeks into flower right now.

I barely just planted my first round of autos like 20x auto mazars in the greenhouse 2 weeks ago, and gotta lil indoor tent going as well. 

Gonna be poppin 10x frisian dews and 10x og kushes and a variety of different strains as soon as this seeds come in for the fall season.

I hear ya on the whiteflies, I've been dealing with them for years because of the half acre vineyard i grow next to lol... Pretty sure the lil bastards eggs overwinter as well...


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 2, 2017)

DblBrryInvestments said:


> Oooh  can't wait to see the results on her, spring harvest? She looks a few weeks into flower right now.
> 
> I barely just planted my first round of autos like 20x auto mazars in the greenhouse 2 weeks ago, and gotta lil indoor tent going as well.
> 
> ...


Yeah sweet..im in aust bro we are all flowering outdoors now got one ready in 2 weeks (black dog) and the other 2 between now and mid april


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 2, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> Yeah sweet..im in aust bro we are all flowering outdoors now got one ready in 2 weeks (black dog) and the other 2 between now and mid april


Ive got some suto seeds i won i put away..think they were star ryder or something cant remember but from dutch passion i think to


----------



## DblBrryInvestments (Mar 2, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> Yeah sweet..im in aust bro we are all flowering outdoors now got one ready in 2 weeks (black dog) and the other 2 between now and mid april


Oh, I assumed you were from Cali for some reason haha. Good luck on the harvest!

Season is just startin here, I could of already started my seeds, but not shootin for huge trees this year, gonna grow just a lot more plants but smaller, hoping it'll end up being a lot less work than some big ol trees.


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 2, 2017)

DblBrryInvestments said:


> Oh, I assumed you were from Cali for some reason haha. Good luck on the harvest!
> 
> Season is just startin here, I could of already started my seeds, but not shootin for huge trees this year, gonna grow just a lot more plants but smaller, hoping it'll end up being a lot less work than some big ol trees.


----------



## bobqp (Mar 3, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> Yep i sorted an order thru a mate im added 5 fem blue og G13 labs to my 6 fem sour kush reserva privada/dna
> All up i get 18 free fem seeds with those 11 and i would grow at least 14 of those 18 so im happy


BLUE og has nice rock hard buds


----------



## bict (Mar 3, 2017)

Update! These photos really do not capture these plants properly haha
Alpha Diesel: Finally over my head.


Grand master kush: Stood on a log a couple meters back to get this complete photo. Luckily it was a cold day so i didn't fear for snakes hiding under it 


Orange OG:



Dream Machine:


Rocklock:

Delicious Candy:



Training Day:


707 truth band:



Cotton Candy:


Ultra sour: Widest plant i have, so dense. A mold worry.





@ruby fruit @Lucky Luke @Vnsmkr @TWS @treemansbuds @bobqp
@OzCocoLoco


----------



## bict (Mar 3, 2017)

Full Pic of the Garden.


----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (Mar 3, 2017)

bict said:


> Update! These photos really do not capture these plants properly haha
> Alpha Diesel: Finally over my head.
> View attachment 3899158
> 
> ...


Looking great! Can't wait to start cracking beans.


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Mar 3, 2017)

They're all looking nice ! Plenty of flower sites hey.


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 3, 2017)

Looking fantastic bro ! Your gonna have some rocks to smoke in that orange !
Awesome comeback from an almost false start in the season


----------



## Lucky Luke (Mar 3, 2017)

I think I glimpsed a pygmy village hiding in that jungle.

Lookin fandanglyawesome!!


----------



## bict (Mar 3, 2017)

Ty lads. These are great big girlies.


----------



## Nugachino (Mar 4, 2017)

Noice!


----------



## Lucky Luke (Mar 4, 2017)

happy sat night gents


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 4, 2017)

I need a blow job for those beans I cant even get the missus on her knees at the moment im a real cunt


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 4, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> happy sat night gents





Lucky Luke said:


> happy sat night gents


im putting one on...happy satday lukey


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 4, 2017)

replied twice...yep orange og does that to ya


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 4, 2017)

these cunts are trippers


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 4, 2017)




----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 4, 2017)

new up and coming trippers get onto em...red eyed froggy has connections here


----------



## bobqp (Mar 4, 2017)

bict said:


> Full Pic of the Garden.
> View attachment 3899182


jesus thats a decent patch. NICE big healthy plants. VERY suprised how the dream machine turned out. LOOKS like a decent yeilder


----------



## Nugachino (Mar 4, 2017)

These pics are making me want to section off a part of my yard and throw in a couple mullum beans.


----------



## BcDigger (Mar 4, 2017)

@ruby fruit you asked before the shut down if I had any plans this year.
We'll I'm gonna play around with a whole bunch of autos as well as my regular number of photos/semi autos I've got some gear @northeastmarco made that I'll be running. Especially the c99xpoison warp. Here's the list of seeds I ordered and will be crossing some of the diesel haze auto pollen with.


----------



## bobqp (Mar 4, 2017)

BcDigger said:


> @ruby fruit you asked before the shut down if I had any plans this year.
> We'll I'm gonna play around with a whole bunch of autos as well as my regular number of photos/semi autos I've got some gear @northeastmarco made that I'll be running. Especially the c99xpoison warp. Here's the list of seeds I ordered and will be crossing some of the diesel haze auto pollen with.View attachment 3899241


NICE auto selection. I just harvested 100 seeds off a female deimos x indica photo crossed with a male autoberry x indica photo. ALL seeds wer auto from the auto cross photo. WILL use these seeds for spring crop


----------



## Lucky Luke (Mar 4, 2017)

Nugachino said:


> These pics are making me want to section off a part of my yard and throw in a couple mullum beans.


Haha..hope u have 20ft fencers!


----------



## 666888 (Mar 4, 2017)




----------



## BcDigger (Mar 4, 2017)

bobqp said:


> NICE auto selection. I just harvested 100 seeds off a female deimos x indica photo crossed with a male autoberry x indica photo. ALL seeds wer auto from the auto cross photo. WILL use these seeds for spring crop


Nice man, I'm pumped for my selections!
The only crosses I made before we're photo pollen with fem autos. They all turned out great and they were all like semi autos. They wer we really photosensitive and flipped right on the summer solstice with 16.5 hours light still.


----------



## BcDigger (Mar 4, 2017)

I'm most excited for the auto daiquiri lime from dutch passion and the critical hog from thseeds


----------



## sandhill larry (Mar 4, 2017)

DblBrryInvestments said:


> Oooh  can't wait to see the results on her, spring harvest? She looks a few weeks into flower right now.
> 
> .


These guys are SOE. Their fall will be starting in a couple weeks.

I'm doing a NOE Spring crop now. Here is the ASS Cheese {Donkey Kong X Cindy's Blue Cheese}


----------



## growers won (Mar 4, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> Yeah sweet..im in aust bro we are all flowering outdoors now got one ready in 2 weeks (black dog) and the other 2 between now and mid april


How did the black dog turn out


----------



## bobqp (Mar 4, 2017)

BcDigger said:


> Nice man, I'm pumped for my selections!
> The only crosses I made before we're photo pollen with fem autos. They all turned out great and they were all like semi autos. They wer we really photosensitive and flipped right on the summer solstice with 16.5 hours light still.


SEMI autos are very fun to play with. CANT wait to see how your autos turn out.


----------



## bobqp (Mar 4, 2017)

BcDigger said:


> I'm most excited for the auto daiquiri lime from dutch passion and the critical hog from thseeds


BIGGEST full auto ive grown was 3 foot. BUT i have a semi auto autoberry at 4 foot now and she went back into flowering. WAs flowering at xmas but i gave it a double dose of nitrogen and she started to veg again. THE things you can do with semi autos .haha


----------



## sandhill larry (Mar 4, 2017)

I want to work with Semiautomatics one of these days. Has anyone ever done 3/4 photo, 1/4 auto crosses?


----------



## 666888 (Mar 4, 2017)

Todays photos, the small one is over 7 ft


----------



## bobqp (Mar 4, 2017)

sandhill larry said:


> I want to work with Semiautomatics one of these days. Has anyone ever done 3/4 photo, 1/4 auto crosses?


IVE got 3/4 autos. WILL be using them in greenhouses in mid winter the ones that dont autoflower will continue to grow till march.


----------



## bobqp (Mar 4, 2017)

666888 said:


> View attachment 3899706 View attachment 3899707 View attachment 3899708
> Todays photos, the small one is over 7 ft


what strains are they


----------



## 666888 (Mar 4, 2017)

bobqp said:


> what strains are they


The middle one is an OG ,the other two are a couple of old strains from the 80s, a Thai x old mother sativa crossed with some nice shit I grew in the 90s


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 4, 2017)

growers won said:


> How did the black dog turn out


shes not finished yet but id say anytime between 8-14 days to pull her..the tops are really packing some weight now for a small plant will get a couple pics later when I feed the others...the dog has finished its feeds now


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 4, 2017)

666888 said:


> The middle one is an OG ,the other two are a couple of old strains from the 80s, a Thai x old mother sativa crossed with some nice shit I grew in the 90s


they all look great man !! love the size of all of them but im more an indica/hybrid man and that og in the middle is really nice looking man...good job


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 4, 2017)

BcDigger said:


> @ruby fruit you asked before the shut down if I had any plans this year.
> We'll I'm gonna play around with a whole bunch of autos as well as my regular number of photos/semi autos I've got some gear @northeastmarco made that I'll be running. Especially the c99xpoison warp. Here's the list of seeds I ordered and will be crossing some of the diesel haze auto pollen with.View attachment 3899241


hell yeah BC nice planning..gd luck


----------



## BcDigger (Mar 4, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> hell yeah BC nice planning..gd luck


Thanks mate. It's always such a crap shoot selecting strains for up here in the north and especially working with autos but hopefully I can work some magic with these ones


----------



## 666888 (Mar 4, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> they all look great man !! love the size of all of them but im more an indica/hybrid man and that og in the middle is really nice looking man...good job


From memory the where crossed with an afghan x northern light x white pearl , it was a fucking wicked smoke
the sativa makes it a fucking wicked trippy smoke, not many come back for seconds 
Here's a few indica's


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 4, 2017)

666888 said:


> From memory the where crossed with an afghan x northern light x white pearl , it was a fucking wicked smoke
> the sativa makes it a fucking wicked trippy smoke, not many come back for seconds
> Here's a few indica's
> View attachment 3899752 View attachment 3899753 View attachment 3899754 View attachment 3899756


I love anything with northern lights in it


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 4, 2017)

Fucks sake MITES on the black dog ! 
Dont know how i missed em but they are concentrated in an area of the plant that recieves no airflow and hidden away from me as im in a tight growing space therefore cant really get behind it to do checks..i even have cobwebs on a couple buds they have been there for a while for that to happen.
So advice ? Looking at 2 weeks or under now to finish and while it could be pulled now id rather wait the 2 weeks.
Cant see no mites on the other 2 plants ive been concentrating on keeping the whiteflies off the kush while the paki is bug free
Advice ??


----------



## 666888 (Mar 4, 2017)

are they near a power point?
vacuum the fuckers off


----------



## Lucky Luke (Mar 4, 2017)

From an internet search.


*Making the Calicleaner*

1.) Get a sauce pan - fill with one pint of water - put on lowest flame possible (do not boil !!!).
2.) Chop 4 -5 Habanera peppers fine. Chop open seeds and central membranes, as the power lies there.
3.) Simmer chopped peppers for 20 minutes - making sure not to boil (you will destroy the active proteins).
4.) When you put your head over the pan and the wispy-steam stings your eyes, the Calicleaner is ready.
5.) Pour the Calicleaner through a fine mesh strainer - a little fine grit is OK - let cool in a clean bowl.
6.) Pour room temperature contents in a mister spray bottle. Your are ready to apply.

*HOW TO APPLY Calicleaner *
1.) Put on gloves, and wear a mask, or at least put a bandana around your nose and mouth.
2.) Turn off all fans - you do not want this spray in your eyes!!!
3.) Spray the bottom of EVERY leaf - starting with the bottom leaves first, work up to the top.
4.) After the bottoms are done, hit the tops and the stems.
5.) Squirt liberally in new leaf pods - tightly wound new leaf growth (the small mites hide there).
6.) Get the heck out of the room till it clears.
7.) Repeat procedure with *each plant.*
8.) Spray the soil, the pots, and the floor or earth around the area to kill dropping mites and stop migration.
9.) Wash hands with soap and water when complete - the stuff will heat-up skin for 4 hours.
10.) DO NOT WORRY. Though the stuff is lethal to mites, the plants love it. 

*WHAT&#8217;S NEXT??*

Congratulations! You have successfully killed the mites that you sprayed - on contact!. Plus, the mites are thwarted in biting again as they get a lethal dose of hot mouth. Your plants should be turning green again with in half a day. Though the leaves are scarred, they will recover and work again - producing vital sugars for growth.

However, *you are not done*. Some mites will escape the spray, though you have killed 95% of them. Thus, you will have to do the spray again tomorrow. As a matter of fact you will have to spray every 2-3 days till you see no more mites - usually up to two weeks. SOME EGGS WILL HATCH!!! Thus a week after the first spray, do a super job again, the baby mites are likely out and about. Kill 'em right away.


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 4, 2017)

666888 said:


> are they near a power point?
> vacuum the fuckers off


Nup id shoot the cunts if i could lol


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 4, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> From an internet search.
> 
> 
> *Making the Calicleaner*
> ...


Not sure wat ill do yet seems to be concentrated on couple lower branches that were outta sight...
Fucken bastards couple weeks before pull just dont want them in my sour or paki


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 4, 2017)

Still wondering if its worth risking a possible 2 pounder for this 6 oz max black dog


----------



## bict (Mar 4, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> Fucks sake MITES on the black dog !
> Dont know how i missed em but they are concentrated in an area of the plant that recieves no airflow and hidden away from me as im in a tight growing space therefore cant really get behind it to do checks..i even have cobwebs on a couple buds they have been there for a while for that to happen.
> So advice ? Looking at 2 weeks or under now to finish and while it could be pulled now id rather wait the 2 weeks.
> Cant see no mites on the other 2 plants ive been concentrating on keeping the whiteflies off the kush while the paki is bug free
> ...


Shit rubes, not good. Maybe try find an organic pesticide from bunnings?


----------



## bict (Mar 4, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> Still wondering if its worth risking a possible 2 pounder for this 6 oz max black dog
> View attachment 3899895


https://www.bunnings.com.au/eco-organic-garden-750ml-ready-to-use-eco-oil_p2961639


----------



## bict (Mar 4, 2017)

Fuck, I'm worried about mites now haha


----------



## 666888 (Mar 4, 2017)

Spidermites make ya plants look like shit, but they don't eat much 
get a stick wind the webs on it, don't worry to much with 2 weeks to go,
flour mixed with water kills them, got to get on top of them early though


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Mar 4, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> Fucks sake MITES on the black dog !
> Dont know how i missed em but they are concentrated in an area of the plant that recieves no airflow and hidden away from me as im in a tight growing space therefore cant really get behind it to do checks..i even have cobwebs on a couple buds they have been there for a while for that to happen.
> So advice ? Looking at 2 weeks or under now to finish and while it could be pulled now id rather wait the 2 weeks.
> Cant see no mites on the other 2 plants ive been concentrating on keeping the whiteflies off the kush while the paki is bug free
> ...


Fuck bro that sucks I think it's a bit late to be spraying anything,vacuum is probably your best option I've had to make up some mite rid and with a cloth wipe the leaves down keeping away from the buds. I'd be thinking seriously about just pulling her but I'd be covering it up with a big garbage bag before disturbing it and giving the others a real good look over.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Mar 4, 2017)

My vote,

Treat all plants and soil. Treat again in 3 days time, treat again in 7 days time.

Dont pull. It may make things worse if there in the soil as they will migrate to the next one.

Leave for a week after last treatment, hose down afternoon before and pull in the AM.


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Mar 4, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> My vote,
> 
> Treat all plants and soil. Treat again in 3 days time, treat again in 7 days time.
> 
> ...


It's a tough call to make hey,but anything you spray on that Black Dog will leave a residue that will effect taste ,I wouldn't be spraying neem on anything with less than 6 weeks to go and definitely not spraying miticide on any plant that is in flower


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 4, 2017)

I have eco oil BUT I have decided not to spray the dog this late in flower.
I have taking any webs I have seen prob 3 buds had some webbing and actually cut off the main infected branch...worth fuck all to me
I am going to ride it out as long as I can as I feel pulling now im not even on cloudy trichs yet but another 7 days minimum I feel ill see cloudy..once she is up I will do a weeks treatment on the sour kush but the sour and paki will get a preventive spray of eco oil tonite just to create some sort of barrier to the mites jumping plants...I guesss im lucky its in my last couple weeks to go and not in say week 4 of lower like this id be fucked then...


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Mar 4, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> I have eco oil BUT I have decided not to spray the dog this late in flower.
> I have taking any webs I have seen prob 3 buds had some webbing and actually cut off the main infected branch...worth fuck all to me
> I am going to ride it out as long as I can as I feel pulling now im not even on cloudy trichs yet but another 7 days minimum I feel ill see cloudy..once she is up I will do a weeks treatment on the sour kush but the sour and paki will get a preventive spray of eco oil tonite just to create some sort of barrier to the mites jumping plants...I guesss im lucky its in my last couple weeks to go and not in say week 4 of lower like this id be fucked then...


If you can get hold of mite -rid @ruby fruit I'd use that, mite rids active ingredient is azodrachtin which is neem oil but super strong. Useing a vacuum sounds a bit funny but it does a good job of getting rid of the webbing


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 5, 2017)

OzCocoLoco said:


> If you can get hold of mite -rid @ruby fruit I'd use that, mite rids active ingredient is azodrachtin which is neem oil but super strong. Useing a vacuum sounds a bit funny but it does a good job of getting rid of the webbing


I used a baseball bat


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Mar 5, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> I used a baseball bat


Louisville slugger ? Lol


----------



## BcDigger (Mar 5, 2017)

Lucille


----------



## BcDigger (Mar 5, 2017)

Rubes please don't spray anything on your plants! Pull as many leaves with mite colonies and eggs as you can. And ride it out for a bit


----------



## bict (Mar 5, 2017)

BcDigger said:


> Rubes please don't spray anything on your plants! Pull as many leaves with mite colonies and eggs as you can. And ride it out for a bit


Won't the buds that he harvests be infested though?


----------



## sandhill larry (Mar 5, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> I used a baseball bat


And not a cricket wicket? How do you clean mites off a sticky wicket?


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 5, 2017)

BcDigger said:


> Rubes please don't spray anything on your plants! Pull as many leaves with mite colonies and eggs as you can. And ride it out for a bit


Thats exactly what im doing mate i think i can ride it out for another week easy and id say it has under 2 weeks to go
As i pull im gonna have more airflow to the kush and ill do a preventive spray on that as its only 3 weeks into flower


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 5, 2017)

BcDigger said:


> Lucille
> View attachment 3900077


That cunt makes me so wild when i eatch walking dead whos gonna kill him ?


----------



## eddy600 (Mar 5, 2017)

Extension cord & a vacuum cleaner


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 5, 2017)

eddy600 said:


> Extension cord & a vacuum cleaner


Seriously ...i mite give that a go excuse my wording lol...
I think one of those battery charged hand held ones would do the job to
After work i got some vacuuming to do by the sounds of it


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 5, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> Seriously ...i mite give that a go excuse my wording lol...
> I think one of those battery charged hand held ones would do the job to
> After work i got some vacuuming to do by the sounds of it


Gd thing is its not a huge plant and i could only see two or 3 tops with a bit of webbing


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 5, 2017)

Showers forecast sat and sun right about where i know ill be mostly or all cloudy trichs by then so i will keep an eye on rain forecasts considering the dog is a bit mould prone right @MiddlerGuerrilla ?


----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (Mar 5, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> Showers forecast sat and sun right about where i know ill be mostly or all cloudy trichs by then so i will keep an eye on rain forecasts considering the dog is a bit mould prone right @MiddlerGuerrilla ?


It melted down quicker than anything I ran last year. ...ugh


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 5, 2017)

MiddlerGuerrilla said:


> It melted down quicker than anything I ran last year. ...ugh


Yep and your not the only one ...least it wont be early pull if it comes to it as such and im only 30 seconds away from it if it needed to be covered or pulled if its a heavy down pour theres some heavy tops on this plant dude its looking ok


----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (Mar 5, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> Yep and your not the only one ...least it wont be early pull if it comes to it as such and im only 30 seconds away from it if it needed to be covered or pulled if its a heavy down pour theres some heavy tops on this plant dude its looking ok


Ya the buds were dense and heavy. I got a few buds with cloudy trichs. Not particularly fond of the smoke but I didn't get any of it fully ripe either.


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 5, 2017)

MiddlerGuerrilla said:


> Ya the buds were dense and heavy. I got a few buds with cloudy trichs. Not particularly fond of the smoke but I didn't get any of it fully ripe either.


Without smoking it im not to sure bout what it may be like myself...just not enough smell and early frost for my liking but if it goes full term ill be able to give an honest review


----------



## thenugget (Mar 5, 2017)

everyone's plants are looking great ! 

here's what I've got going on .. 

bigger plant in the middle I'm unsure of its genetics a friend gave it too me he assured me it would be good. 
one on the right is greenhouse super lemon haze.. never tried there stuff as very mixed reviews but looking alright and then at the back theres a lanky delicious seeds Cotton candy. 

was a pretty shit start to the season so haven't really been into the garden as much as previous years but everything's alright now . all 3 seem very late in flowering this year which is abit annoying as seeing everyone's plants are nearly done ! anyway Goodluck finishing everyone


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 5, 2017)

thenugget said:


> everyone's plants are looking great !
> 
> here's what I've got going on ..
> 
> ...


Sweet looking gd man


----------



## BcDigger (Mar 5, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> That cunt makes me so wild when i eatch walking dead whos gonna kill him ?


I'm hoping it'll be Carol or Morgan....maybe it'll be Gabriel!


----------



## bict (Mar 5, 2017)

thenugget said:


> everyone's plants are looking great !
> 
> here's what I've got going on ..
> 
> ...


Looking great man. My cotton candy is alot like yours, lanky . 

Definitely later flower. 2-3 weeks for me down here. Growing didn't really take off til November.


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 5, 2017)

BcDigger said:


> I'm hoping it'll be Carol or Morgan....maybe it'll be Gabriel!


Im hoping carol !!


----------



## BcDigger (Mar 5, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> Im hoping carol !!


I do too but it seems too predictable. TWD style would be to kill off carol when everyone thinks she'll kill negan


----------



## Lucky Luke (Mar 5, 2017)

I went for a hike today..nice hairy girly bits thickening up. Lets hope this weather holds for another 6 to 8 weeks!


----------



## bict (Mar 5, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> I went for a hike today..nice hairy girly bits thickening up. Lets hope this weather holds for another 6 to 8 weeks!


The farmers were right


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 5, 2017)

BcDigger said:


> I do too but it seems too predictable. TWD style would be to kill off carol when everyone thinks she'll kill negan


could even be the young fella yet..eye for an eye


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 6, 2017)

Gonna go get a chair sit down with a hand vacuum and also strip the worst affected leaves off the black dog 
Could be worse i could have this problem a lot earlier which woulda screwed the fog big time


----------



## 666888 (Mar 6, 2017)




----------



## bobqp (Mar 6, 2017)

little pineapple express 2 and blueberry gum fully seeded at 3 weeks flowering. WER freebies so i used them for breeding project. BLUEBERRY gum smells so good


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 6, 2017)

666888 said:


>


Got all the webs of prob 3 buds had them it font look as bad as first thought hopefully i can keep her going for the two weeks it needs to finish


----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (Mar 6, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> Got all the webs of prob 3 buds had them it font look as bad as first thought hopefully i can keep her going for the two weeks it needs to finish


Going by pics I've seen I was thinking at least a couple of weeks till fully ripe. Hope you get to push her to full maturity. I'll come and visit after you get a 90 day cure on her.


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 6, 2017)

MiddlerGuerrilla said:


> Going by pics I've seen I was thinking at least a couple of weeks till fully ripe. Hope you get to push her to full maturity. I'll come and visit after you get a 90 day cure on her.


Easy two weeks mate yep 
Im thinking anywhere from the 18th-24th with luck the tops are swelling nicely
We do have some rain coming this weekend though but its smsll enough for me to grab a tarp and cover if its gonna rain hard
However we will have a sunny dry week straight after any rain we get


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 6, 2017)

MiddlerGuerrilla said:


> Going by pics I've seen I was thinking at least a couple of weeks till fully ripe. Hope you get to push her to full maturity. I'll come and visit after you get a 90 day cure on her.


I dont think there will be to much on her ...im pressing the button for 5 oz minimum


----------



## Lucky Luke (Mar 6, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> I dont think there will be to much on her ...im pressing the button for 5 oz minimum


if she pushers to 1/2 a pound then thats not to bad for such an early finisher.


----------



## bobqp (Mar 6, 2017)

BLUE dream clone showing its indica traits. SHOULD end up 2and a half foot tall. WILL use pollen from mandala safari mix male to seed her in another 4 weeks


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 6, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> if she pushers to 1/2 a pound then thats not to bad for such an early finisher.


yeah im not a big one for estimates but I think at this stage I can say 5 minimum with it being the best it can be if I can keep her going till at least the 19th at worst as I do feel it will clear 7 if these big buds on top really get fatter again..they pack some wet weight now I can only imagine another 2 weeks added to them ..pretty sure by 2 weeks would see me all cloudy at worst but more like 10% amber
heres a thought...anyone smoke a sativa that's at 10-20% amber ? I have and it fucken knocks my socks off.My eyes hurt that bad its like acid poured into my eyes when I smoke it.....tmbs sr71 is the one that does this


----------



## bobqp (Mar 6, 2017)

WHERE do you buy the eyepeice to check how cloudy the amber is ?


----------



## bict (Mar 7, 2017)

bobqp said:


> WHERE do you buy the eyepeice to check how cloudy the amber is ?


K mart sell these microscopes that attaches to your iphone/android. You can see and take photos. $6 in the kids section. Gonna grab one myself.


----------



## bict (Mar 7, 2017)

bobqp said:


> WHERE do you buy the eyepeice to check how cloudy the amber is ?


http://www.kmart.com.au/product/smartphone-microscope-converter/1002307


----------



## Lucky Luke (Mar 7, 2017)

bobqp said:


> WHERE do you buy the eyepeice to check how cloudy the amber is ?


I got one of these..but i pay $4. Thye have come down. Works awesome.
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/60X-MAGNIFYING-MICROSCOPE-GLASS-POCKET-LED-UV-JEWELLERS-LOUPE-JEWELLERY-MAGNIFIE-/351982542059


----------



## bobqp (Mar 7, 2017)

bict said:


> K mart sell these microscopes that attaches to your iphone/android. You can see and take photos. $6 in the kids section. Gonna grab one myself.


cheers


----------



## bobqp (Mar 7, 2017)

C


Lucky Luke said:


> I got one of these..but i pay $4. Thye have come down. Works awesome.
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/60X-MAGNIFYING-MICROSCOPE-GLASS-POCKET-LED-UV-JEWELLERS-LOUPE-JEWELLERY-MAGNIFIE-/351982542059


cheers


----------



## bict (Mar 7, 2017)

Think of the photos bob


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 7, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> I got one of these..but i pay $4. Thye have come down. Works awesome.
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/60X-MAGNIFYING-MICROSCOPE-GLASS-POCKET-LED-UV-JEWELLERS-LOUPE-JEWELLERY-MAGNIFIE-/351982542059


Thats way better than the one i got 
I only just realised mines a 30x ...i could see trichs nice with that but a 60 would be killer


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 7, 2017)




----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 9, 2017)

Gday fuckers friday woo yeah


----------



## 666888 (Mar 9, 2017)

Poets day


----------



## bict (Mar 9, 2017)

Good day fuckers. Going to water my plot for first time since last sat today  will get photos.


----------



## 666888 (Mar 9, 2017)




----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 9, 2017)




----------



## Lucky Luke (Mar 9, 2017)

thank fk for Friday and a long weekend to!

Try to visit my plot for their weekly watering tomorrow mornin, will post pics if i remember the box brownie. Saw a big ass Tiger snake out there last week, hope he has pissed off..on second thoughts he may be a good guard snake??


----------



## 666888 (Mar 9, 2017)

Every days a Friday, and a nice day to go to the pub


----------



## 666888 (Mar 9, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> thank fk for Friday and a long weekend to!
> 
> Try to visit my plot for their weekly watering tomorrow mornin, will post pics if i remember the box brownie. Saw a big ass Tiger snake out there last week, hope he has pissed off..on second thoughts he may be a good guard snake??


Got bitten by a copper head a couple of years ago, nasty little fuckers


----------



## bict (Mar 10, 2017)

Update: Had some pretty bad nitrogen def on the GMK, orange og and dream machine. Plucked the yellow leaves off and gave em 18 liters of full strength purple power feed. Mild yellowing on the training day, cotton candy and rocklock. Gave them one can of straight water and one can of full strength feed. 

Orange OG:
 

GMK:
 

Alpha Diesel: 
 

Rocklock:

 

707 Headband:
 
Ultra sour:
 
Cotton Candy from a different angle:
 


Delicious candy:
 

The new haircut Dream machine:
 
Training Day:
 

@ruby fruit @Vnsmkr @Lucky Luke @bobqp @treemansbuds


----------



## bict (Mar 10, 2017)

Couple of bud shots -
707 headband. The furthest along

GMK:

Delicious candy:

Delicious candy again.


@ruby fruit @Vnsmkr @Lucky Luke @bobqp @treemansbuds


----------



## 666888 (Mar 10, 2017)

You young blokes know what you're doing
Got some great looking grows
OiOiOi


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 10, 2017)

bict said:


> Update: Had some pretty bad nitrogen def on the GMK, orange og and dream machine. Plucked the yellow leaves off and gave em 18 liters of full strength purple power feed. Mild yellowing on the training day, cotton candy and rocklock. Gave them one can of straight water and one can of full strength feed.
> 
> Orange OG:
> View attachment 3903193
> ...


Beutiful garden bro...and thats what it is a garden !! 
Rocklock looks exactly how i pictured it when i brought those seeds..all look great in their own way


----------



## bict (Mar 10, 2017)

Fuck, just realized my photos are blurry haha. I took em after watering so i was rushing to finish haha.


----------



## bict (Mar 10, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> Beutiful garden bro...and thats what it is a garden !!
> Rocklock looks exactly how i pictured it when i brought those seeds..all look great in their own way


Ty man. Yeah, its a hearty as fuck plant. Real big stem and lats and massive leaves.


----------



## bobqp (Mar 10, 2017)

bict said:


> Couple of bud shots -
> 707 headband. The furthest along
> View attachment 3903209
> GMK:
> ...


YOUR plants have gotten so fat and juicy. COTTON candy looks like a sativa from that angle.


----------



## bict (Mar 10, 2017)

bobqp said:


> YOUR plants have gotten so fat and juicy. COTTON candy looks like a sativa from that angle.


Not bad for 6 days of growth. The cotton candy is definitely a hybrid leaning towards sativa.


----------



## bobqp (Mar 10, 2017)

BY the end of the season your going to have some very heavy ladies


----------



## bict (Mar 10, 2017)

bobqp said:


> BY the end of the season your going to have some very heavy ladies


Hope so. Want my girls to be thick and busty.


----------



## TheGreenCrack (Mar 10, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> Beutiful garden bro...and thats what it is a garden !!
> Rocklock looks exactly how i pictured it when i brought those seeds..all look great in their own way


What a Garden you have there. Nice! Here is mine to share.


----------



## TheGreenCrack (Mar 10, 2017)

TheGreenCrack said:


> What a Garden you have there. Nice! Here is mine to share. View attachment 3903217


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 10, 2017)

bict said:


> Not bad for 6 days of growth. The cotton candy is definitely a hybrid leaning towards sativa.


I think i DIDNT grow the cotton candy cos it is sativa...just a guess


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 10, 2017)

You done a great job again mate !!


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 10, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> You done a great job again mate !!


@TheGreenCrack


----------



## bict (Mar 10, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> I think i DIDNT grow the cotton candy cos it is sativa...just a guess


Its got a 9 week flower apparently, I reckon it could go longer.


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 10, 2017)

bict said:


> Its got a 9 week flower apparently, I reckon it could go longer.


Pulled the dog tonite the mites were starting to worry me and i have bigger things coming...was looking at prob 19th/20th pull date so thats 9 days short of what i wanted but shit happens it still looks not bad...cloudy trichs so im happy with that.
Now i have more room for a week spray programme on the sour and more room to move around it starting from tommorrow


----------



## bict (Mar 10, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> Pulled the dog tonite the mites were starting to worry me and i have bigger things coming...was looking at prob 19th/20th pull date so thats 9 days short of what i wanted but shit happens it still looks not bad...cloudy trichs so im happy with that.
> Now i have more room for a week spray programme on the sour and more room to move around it starting from tommorrow


That's good to hear man. Definitely the right decision, don't wanna infest the big girl .


----------



## treemansbuds (Mar 10, 2017)

bict said:


> Update: Had some pretty bad nitrogen def on the GMK, orange og and dream machine. Plucked the yellow leaves off and gave em 18 liters of full strength purple power feed. Mild yellowing on the training day, cotton candy and rocklock. Gave them one can of straight water and one can of full strength feed.
> 
> Orange OG:
> View attachment 3903193
> ...


NO MORE NITROGEN BOOSTS!!!
Let those leaves go yellow, the plant is using up the sugars in the plant. You need to be feeding lots of potassium and phosphates.....very little nitrogen . I feed 3-20-20 when in bloom. A Nitrogen boost this time of the year will only fuck things up....not help.
Everything looks great in the garden, keep up the good work.
Yellowing of the leaves is a natural thing during the mid/late stages of flowering, so don't freak out when you see yellow leaves.
TMB-


----------



## Lucky Luke (Mar 10, 2017)

Very nice bict, Tis a beautiful plot to behold. You must be wrapped!

Ill head up to mine in a few minutes and take some snaps.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Mar 10, 2017)

I like your set up Crack.


----------



## bict (Mar 10, 2017)

treemansbuds said:


> NO MORE NITROGEN BOOSTS!!!
> Let those leaves go yellow, the plant is using up the sugars in the plant. You need to be feeding lots of potassium and phosphates.....very little nitrogen . I feed 3-20-20 when in bloom. A Nitrogen boost this time of the year will only fuck things up....not help.
> Everything looks great in the garden, keep up the good work.
> Yellowing of the leaves is a natural thing during the mid/late stages of flowering, so don't freak out when you see yellow leaves.
> TMB-


I'm only 4 weeks into flower, this is the last nitrogen hit ill give em. I was only feeding a 0-6-18 before but the yellowing rate would of killed em. 6 days and half the plants leaves dead.


----------



## bict (Mar 10, 2017)

Rain :/ god dam rain.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Mar 10, 2017)

Here we go. some shots not the best. Gave em some Seasol plus PK.

Had to use a flash as it was pretty early, Black water on leaves is the Seasol. Nice bud shot showing some crystal.

First shot is the late starters, clone and the revege from the fridge. They are a bit behind in flowering compared to the plot. Maybe they get more light...??..


----------



## bict (Mar 10, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> Here we go. some shots not the best. Gave em some Seasol plus PK.
> 
> Had to use a flash as it was pretty early, Black water on leaves is the Seasol. Nice bud shot showing some crystal.
> 
> First shot is the late starters, clone and the revege from the fridge. They are a bit behind in flowering compared to the plot. Maybe they get more light...??..View attachment 3903521 View attachment 3903519 View attachment 3903516 View attachment 3903515 View attachment 3903514 View attachment 3903513 View attachment 3903509 View attachment 3903510 View attachment 3903511 View attachment 3903512


Some strong sativas ya got there Lukey. Looking great.


----------



## bict (Mar 10, 2017)

treemansbuds said:


> NO MORE NITROGEN BOOSTS!!!
> Let those leaves go yellow, the plant is using up the sugars in the plant. You need to be feeding lots of potassium and phosphates.....very little nitrogen . I feed 3-20-20 when in bloom. A Nitrogen boost this time of the year will only fuck things up....not help.
> Everything looks great in the garden, keep up the good work.
> Yellowing of the leaves is a natural thing during the mid/late stages of flowering, so don't freak out when you see yellow leaves.
> TMB-


Also I gave them a flowering feed that had nitrogen in it, not veg food.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Mar 10, 2017)

bict said:


> Some strong sativas ya got there Lukey. Looking great.


Thanks mate..if only the fkn wildlife would leave em alone..lol..Lost a nice branch..damn wallaby must of been on a log..

Fairly happy so far.


----------



## TheGreenCrack (Mar 10, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> I like your set up Crack.


Thanks dude! It's a "Keter" Planter box but works a treat. Last year was my first grow and got some big yields. This year I have one Barnys Critical Kush and one G13 Labs Mozzarella. I don't think they will yield as much as last grow.


----------



## bict (Mar 10, 2017)

TheGreenCrack said:


> Thanks dude! It's a "Keter" Planter box but works a treat. Last year was my first grow and got some big yields. This year I have one Barnys Critical Kush and one G13 Labs Mozzarella. I don't think they will yield as much as last grow.


Your plants look great. You're flowering season in WA must be normal because you're well ahead of us . Further east al of us are two- three weeks behide.


----------



## TheGreenCrack (Mar 10, 2017)

TheGreenCrack said:


> Thanks dude! It's a "Keter" Planter box but works a treat. Last year was my first grow and got some big yields. This year I have one Barnys Critical Kush and one G13 Labs Mozzarella. I don't think they will yield as much as last grow.


----------



## TheGreenCrack (Mar 10, 2017)

bict said:


> Your plants look great. You're flowering season in WA must be normal because you're well ahead of us . Further east al of us are two- three weeks behide.


We are a little behind this year as well. I have been using Powerfeed in green bottle for Veg and Powerfeed for flowering plants. I have also been giving them Sulfate of Potash for the last 4 weeks


----------



## sandhill larry (Mar 10, 2017)

CP1 X Slo2. Mamma and Daddy {in last year's BP patch} were both about 11 feet tall. I hit this with the Blueberry X Shark Shock pollen. Long legged offspring expected.


----------



## TheGreenCrack (Mar 10, 2017)

sandhill larry said:


> CP1 X Slo2. Mamma and Daddy {in last year's BP patch} were both about 11 feet tall. I hit this with the Blueberry X Shark Shock pollen. Long legged offspring expected.
> 
> View attachment 3903636


She's struggling bro. Maybe you started your grow too late. Sept - oct is a good time to germinate.


----------



## sandhill larry (Mar 10, 2017)

TheGreenCrack said:


> She's struggling bro. Maybe you started your grow too late. Sept - oct is a good time to germinate.


I'm in NW Florida, USA. This is a Spring crop I have going. I put seeds in soil December 1, 2 and 11. Vegged until January 19, then out of doors.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Mar 10, 2017)

sandhill larry said:


> CP1 X Slo2. Mamma and Daddy {in last year's BP patch} were both about 11 feet tall. I hit this with the Blueberry X Shark Shock pollen. Long legged offspring expected.
> 
> View attachment 3903636


i think im going to give some Chucking/ breeding a go next year. Chucking/ breeding sounds fun.


----------



## sandhill larry (Mar 10, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> i think im going to give some Chucking/ breeding a go next year. Chucking/ breeding sounds fun.


I enjoy it. Plus having plenty of seed is a big stress reliever.


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 11, 2017)

TheGreenCrack said:


> She's struggling bro. Maybe you started your grow too late. Sept - oct is a good time to germinate.


you have grown twice and your a critic now ..hes in florida bro


----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (Mar 11, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> you have grown twice and your a critic now ..hes in florida bro


Lol


----------



## sandhill larry (Mar 11, 2017)

I have even uglier plants. This Tray Jumper {I'm growing for Sister} looks kind of like the struggling CP1 X Slo2. Maybe it can end the shame of not knowing it's ancestry and straighten up and grow right. It got a good size hole with good soil, but I don't get to it to water as often.


----------



## bobqp (Mar 11, 2017)

sandhill larry said:


> I have even uglier plants. This Tray Jumper {I'm growing for Sister} looks kind of like the struggling CP1 X Slo2. Maybe it can end the shame of not knowing it's ancestry and straighten up and grow right. It got a good size hole with good soil, but I don't get to it to water as often.
> 
> View attachment 3904004


she looks almost pure thai or mexican. STILL nice bud growth for its height.


----------



## sandhill larry (Mar 11, 2017)

bobqp said:


> she looks almost pure thai or mexican. STILL nice bud growth for its height.


I think she is one of the Jack Carlos Cross crosses I made with BIL's seeds. It was Mexican/Afghan X Colombian/NL. They were supposed to be half and half, but the thin leaf pheno shows up about 70% of the time. 

I did very little training on the Spring crop, hoping to better judge form. If I were to grow this out for real, I would bend her ass over.


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 11, 2017)

MiddlerGuerrilla said:


> Lol


Black dog is up due to mites ...wanted it to go till bout the 20th so its 7-10 days short so still a safe harvest but i could stand the thought of the mites going mad on the kush...i shoulda picked up the mite problem sooner i cant believe i didnt see it starting 
Will get anywhere from 5-7 oz off the dog i think not bad for a reveg


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 11, 2017)

sandhill larry said:


> I think she is one of the Jack Carlos Cross crosses I made with BIL's seeds. It was Mexican/Afghan X Colombian/NL. They were supposed to be half and half, but the thin leaf pheno shows up about 70% of the time.
> 
> I did very little training on the Spring crop, hoping to better judge form. If I were to grow this out for real, I would bend her ass over.


I bent the missus arse over last nite lol
Gonna get some morning pics larry ..will chuck a couple up shortly 
I need a strain called arsecheese lol or skin off dick


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 11, 2017)

Was it @Mohican or someone that had a easy coconut oil with weed recipe ?


----------



## bict (Mar 11, 2017)

Rained last night and this morning :/ fucking rain hope I've got no mould forming.


----------



## sandhill larry (Mar 11, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> Black dog is up due to mites ...wanted it to go till bout the 20th so its 7-10 days short so still a safe harvest but i could stand the thought of the mites going mad on the kush...i shoulda picked up the mite problem sooner i cant believe i didnt see it starting
> Will get anywhere from 5-7 oz off the dog i think not bad for a reveg


It's always good to get a harvest, even if it is a few days early.

I had mites on two of my Seed Tester plants when I cut them. I was always in a rush, and never noticed them until the chop. I gave them a swish when I cut them. Cleaned off the mites, but the cold had already done a number on the taste.


----------



## bobqp (Mar 11, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> Black dog is up due to mites ...wanted it to go till bout the 20th so its 7-10 days short so still a safe harvest but i could stand the thought of the mites going mad on the kush...i shoulda picked up the mite problem sooner i cant believe i didnt see it starting
> Will get anywhere from 5-7 oz off the dog i think not bad for a reveg


great job for a reveg. WAS that impressed by how early it flowers and how great the buds grew that i got 2 fem black dog seeds  with my 10th anniversary order from attitude along with some scotts og and 501st from rare dankness and some gorilla bomb . ENDED up with 17 free seeds. WILL most likely pass half the free seeds on to people who need them due to finances ect. LET ME know how the the black dog smokes cause im gunna breed her over c99 in the winter and use the seeds for a decent spring harvest


----------



## bobqp (Mar 11, 2017)

bict said:


> Rained last night and this morning :/ fucking rain hope I've got no mould forming.


its rained here for 3 or 4 DAYS every week for the last month. ITS not effecting the sativas thankgod. THEY seem to love the rain in flowering


----------



## Lucky Luke (Mar 11, 2017)

bict said:


> Rained last night and this morning :/ fucking rain hope I've got no mould forming.


lol..ur a worry wort

No point worrying, what will be will be.

I thanking the rain, was getting dry up at the plot and my water supply is starting to run low up there. I should of set the tarp up for a resupply- but didnt.


----------



## bict (Mar 11, 2017)

bobqp said:


> its rained here for 3 or 4 DAYS every week for the last month. ITS not effecting the sativas thankgod. THEY seem to love the rain in flowering


Hopefully because its early flower it wont make much difference


----------



## bict (Mar 11, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> lol..ur a worry wort
> 
> No point worrying, what will be will be.
> 
> I thanking the rain, was getting dry up at the plot and my water supply is starting to run low up there.


I am indeed haha.

Indeed it will. Was thinking that you'd be loving it 

The only good thing about the rain is it restocks my creek up haha


----------



## Lucky Luke (Mar 11, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> Black dog is up due to mites ...wanted it to go till bout the 20th so its 7-10 days short so still a safe harvest but i could stand the thought of the mites going mad on the kush...i shoulda picked up the mite problem sooner i cant believe i didnt see it starting
> Will get anywhere from 5-7 oz off the dog i think not bad for a reveg


6 ozzies off a backyard plant that flowered so damn early is a great result.
Well done mate!


----------



## bict (Mar 11, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> 6 ozzies off a backyard plant that flowered so damn early is a great result.
> Well done mate!


6 ozzziiessss yeaaahhh brah, thats heckas. That's me assimilating into Aussie culture haha


----------



## Lucky Luke (Mar 11, 2017)

bict said:


> 6 ozzziiessss yeaaahhh brah, thats heckas. That's me assimilating into Aussie culture haha


bloody kiwis...??..


----------



## bict (Mar 11, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> bloody kiwis...??..


Its a mystery lukey


----------



## sandhill larry (Mar 11, 2017)

bict said:


> Its a mystery lukey


So you are kind of like my Tray Jumper? Of unknown ancestry?


----------



## bict (Mar 11, 2017)

sandhill larry said:


> So you are kind of like my Tray Jumper? Of unknown ancestry?


Oh I know it, just not disclosing it haha


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 11, 2017)

bobqp said:


> great job for a reveg. WAS that impressed by how early it flowers and how great the buds grew that i got 2 fem black dog seeds with my 10th anniversary order from attitude along with some scotts og and 501st from rare dankness and some gorilla bomb . ENDED up with 17 free seeds. WILL most likely pass half the free seeds on to people who need them due to finances ect. LET ME know how the the black dog smokes cause im gunna breed her over c99 in the winter and use the seeds for a decent spring harvest


Will do mate


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 11, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> 6 ozzies off a backyard plant that flowered so damn early is a great result.
> Well done mate!


Just a guess bro shes still drying ill come back with correct weight in a few days lol
But yes pressed..the tops are fat fuckers


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 11, 2017)

This sour is spinning me the fuck out counted 28 tops that i could see thatight hold 30cm buds at the end 2 different angles here


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 11, 2017)

Pakistan valley


----------



## bobqp (Mar 11, 2017)

very big 


ruby fruit said:


> This sour is spinning me the fuck out counted 28 tops that i could see thatight hold 30cm buds at the end 2 different angles here
> View attachment 3904230 View attachment 3904231


VERY big girl.would love to able to grow a plant in my backyard but i have a female police officer as a nieghbour. LOOKS like its gunna be over a kilo ruby.


----------



## sandhill larry (Mar 11, 2017)

That PV is frosting up nice.


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 11, 2017)

bobqp said:


> very big
> 
> VERY big girl.would love to able to grow a plant in my backyard but i have a female police officer as a nieghbour. LOOKS like its gunna be over a kilo ruby.


the only thing I have to compare against for weight in the same hole is this wonder woman from two seasons ago..and I know this kush has more tops and a bigger stalk etc...the wonder woman pulled just shy of 27 oz with a couple oz of trim on top of that...almost 2lb so im hoping I hit the magical 2lb this yr but hell if I only got 16 oz if the buds don't weigh up dense ill still be a very happy man...no buying smoke for 3 yrs in a row


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 11, 2017)

sandhill larry said:


> That PV is frosting up nice.


the PV is gonna be special larry ..she was a frost machine from week one im sure this 100% indica will be top shelf for me and the wife only its got the look already of a sweet arse night time smoke that we can have and chill to movies/music and relaxing...I really want this one to go to 10-15% amber if possible
knockout smoke im after with the PV ..poor things squashed on the side of the sour but I think she will still push the 5 oz mark


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 11, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> the only thing I have to compare against for weight in the same hole is this wonder woman from two seasons ago..and I know this kush has more tops and a bigger stalk etc...the wonder woman pulled just shy of 27 oz with a couple oz of trim on top of that...almost 2lb so im hoping I hit the magical 2lb this yr but hell if I only got 16 oz if the buds don't weigh up dense ill still be a very happy man...no buying smoke for 3 yrs in a row


heres the wonder woman im comparing the kush to .....check out the size difference can see where the wooden stakes are where the wonder woman...cant spot them in the sour unless you look hard


----------



## bobqp (Mar 11, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> the only thing I have to compare against for weight in the same hole is this wonder woman from two seasons ago..and I know this kush has more tops and a bigger stalk etc...the wonder woman pulled just shy of 27 oz with a couple oz of trim on top of that...almost 2lb so im hoping I hit the magical 2lb this yr but hell if I only got 16 oz if the buds don't weigh up dense ill still be a very happy man...no buying smoke for 3 yrs in a row


I havnt bought pot in 4 years so much better to grow your own id rather spent 200 dollars on seeds then waste the money on an ounce


----------



## bobqp (Mar 11, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> heres the wonder woman im comparing the kush to .....check out the size difference can see where the wooden stakes are where the wonder woman...cant spot them in the sour unless you look hard
> View attachment 3904247


SHE looks hell of a lot bigger then wonder woman.


----------



## sandhill larry (Mar 11, 2017)

bobqp said:


> I havnt bought pot in 4 years so much better to grow your own id rather spent 200 dollars on seeds then waste the money on an ounce


I did buy two half ounces last Spring. But that became my BST1 and BST2. I made about 10-12 ounces between the two strains. Not bad smoke, especially the Hurricane Head.


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 11, 2017)

sandhill larry said:


> I did buy two half ounces last Spring. But that became my BST1 and BST2. I made about 10-12 ounces between the two strains. Not bad smoke, especially the Hurricane Head.


I admit I brought an ounce of bomb indoor 2 years ago..thats it


----------



## bobqp (Mar 11, 2017)

W


ruby fruit said:


> I admit I brought an ounce of bomb indoor 2 years ago..thats it


was the bomb anygood.?


----------



## bobqp (Mar 11, 2017)

sandhill larry said:


> I did buy two half ounces last Spring. But that became my BST1 and BST2. I made about 10-12 ounces between the two strains. Not bad smoke, especially the Hurricane Head.


jesus larry how many bloody strains do you have haha


----------



## bobqp (Mar 11, 2017)

BLUE dream clone reached 2 footall. HAS a lot of bud sites .nice indica leaves short internodes. NICE berry smell. THINK i may have found my new bush indica strain.


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 11, 2017)

bobqp said:


> W
> 
> was the bomb anygood.?


just meant bomb smoke not the bomb strain


----------



## sandhill larry (Mar 11, 2017)

bobqp said:


> jesus larry how many bloody strains do you have haha


Lots of names, but all but the two BST's {bag seed testers}, were crosses I had made within the BIL's strain. Now this year those numbers are going to be crazy as shit/skunk.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Mar 12, 2017)

@ruby fruit http://ecoorganicgarden.com.au/products/backyard-buddies/pete-predatory-mite/

Shipping is free. Hunter killer on those mites, rip em apart and kill the babies as they hatch.


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 12, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> @ruby fruit http://ecoorganicgarden.com.au/products/backyard-buddies/pete-predatory-mite/
> 
> Shipping is free. Hunter killer on those mites, rip em apart and kill the babies as they hatch.


mate that is awesome ,really awesome ..ill be buying one of the boxes before flower nest season and letting them establish themselves in the time frame they need.
cheers heaps for finding that !!


----------



## Lucky Luke (Mar 12, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> mate that is awesome ,really awesome ..ill be buying one of the boxes before flower nest season and letting them establish themselves in the time frame they need.
> cheers heaps for finding that !!


ima going to get em next year to. Just to be on the safe side.


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 12, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> ima going to get em next year to. Just to be on the safe side.


Good find mate ...wonder if they eat aphids as well


----------



## Lucky Luke (Mar 12, 2017)

@greasemonkeymann will know


ruby fruit said:


> Good find mate ...wonder if they eat aphids as well


.


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Mar 12, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> Good find mate ...wonder if they eat aphids as well


I don't believe so my man
aphids are straight massive compared to mites
like probably like an African Elephant compared to like a gopher


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 13, 2017)

greasemonkeymann said:


> I don't believe so my man
> aphids are straight massive compared to mites
> like probably like an African Elephant compared to like a gopher


yep your right didn't think of that....


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 13, 2017)

@OzCocoLoco black dog


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Mar 13, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> @OzCocoLoco black dog
> View attachment 3905426


Looks nice !! . Had a sample yet ?


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 13, 2017)

OzCocoLoco said:


> Looks nice !! . Had a sample yet ?


Not yet mate but might have one tonite if its dry enough 
Just got it in a room with fan circulating trying not to dry it to fast


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 13, 2017)

Blue dream


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 13, 2017)

Pakistan valley


----------



## bict (Mar 13, 2017)

More rain coming my way :/ 
Had a scare the other day involving helicopters :/


----------



## Lucky Luke (Mar 13, 2017)

bict said:


> More rain coming my way :/
> Had a scare the other day involving helicopters :/


 Gotta be careful of those..i think i may of mentioned that before!


----------



## Lucky Luke (Mar 13, 2017)

Works on possums..may also work on mites ..http://www.richgro.com.au/products/pest-disease-and-weed-control/beat-a-bug-poss-off/

*Analysis:*

Actives: 0.25mL Garlic, 1mL/L Citronella, 4mL/L Capsicum Oleoresin


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 13, 2017)




----------



## bict (Mar 13, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> Gotta be careful of those..i think i may of mentioned that before!


Wasn't police, just inspections of powerlines. Went over a few times.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Mar 13, 2017)

bict said:


> Wasn't police, just inspections of powerlines. Went over a few times.


Thats BAD news. They look down pretty hard. Thats way worse than the ones for farmers. Be a bit careful for awhile out there.


----------



## bict (Mar 13, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> Thats BAD news. They look down pretty hard. Thats way worse than the ones for farmers. Be a bit careful for awhile out there.


Yeah, was a scare. my plot is in an obsure part of the forest that im sure they wouldn't of seen it. Only recieves 6 hours of sun too. I'm hoping they were focusing on the powerlines


----------



## bict (Mar 13, 2017)

and that if they did they keep there mouths shut haha :/ I'll know if they did in the next couple of days if i get a knock on the door.


----------



## bobqp (Mar 13, 2017)

UOTE="ruby fruit, post: 13407142, member: 867784"]View attachment 3905523 Blue dream[/QUOTE]
Mmm yum


----------



## Lucky Luke (Mar 13, 2017)

bict said:


> Yeah, was a scare. my plot is in an obsure part of the forest that im sure they wouldn't of seen it. Only recieves 6 hours of sun too. I'm hoping they were focusing on the powerlines


pm me the GP coordinates of the plants mate..ill look after them for you....hehe


----------



## bict (Mar 13, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> pm me the GP coordinates of the plants mate..ill look after them for you....hehe


haha, i'll be fine.


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 14, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> pm me the GP coordinates of the plants mate..ill look after them for you....hehe


like a scene outta last episode the walking dead..."bury me here"


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 14, 2017)




----------



## bict (Mar 15, 2017)




----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 15, 2017)

Poor lad pitter patter goes the rain


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 16, 2017)

Lets stink up this page hope every cunts well


----------



## 666888 (Mar 16, 2017)

can smell the fucker from here, like one of them scratch and sniff cunts


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 16, 2017)

666888 said:


> can smell the fucker from here, like one of them scratch and sniff cunts


no shit ya know h we outdoor gurus love our outdoor but someone comes along with bomb indoor or you walk through a sweet arse northern lights indoor set up in week 5 flower...that's what this strain reminds me of..its like 5 fruits all in a puree when you take a big sniff...sticky n smelly


----------



## Lucky Luke (Mar 16, 2017)

Went out for a quick visit to my plot yesterday arvo (after the rain had stopped). One cola bent and just the skin keeping it on the stem. No lecki tape with me (I normally always have it in my pack). Did what i could with plant ties and some long grass...

All in all the buds are fattening up fast.


A mate had to pull up his 1-2 pound The Edge, plus a couple of other plants due to domestic disturbance and the police. he not a happy chapie.


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 16, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> Went out for a quick visit to my plot yesterday arvo (after the rain had stopped). One cola bent and just the skin keeping it on the stem. No lecki tape with me (I normally always have it in my pack). Did what i could with plant ties and some long grass...
> 
> All in all the buds are fattening up fast.
> 
> ...


wife problems dude? that sux I remember growing and having a few police call outs cos of problems with a son...he even told em dads got his stash here n there n I knew the cop and the cop just said mate..shut up we are here for your shit now pack yer bags and leave lol


----------



## bobqp (Mar 16, 2017)

Had 10 inches of rain yesterday. Looks like another 14 inches this weekend . to flooded to get out bush. Having problems with attitude seedbank for the first time. Been 8 days and havnt received my bank transfer.


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 16, 2017)

bobqp said:


> Had 10 inches of rain yesterday. Looks like another 14 inches this weekend . to flooded to get out bush. Having problems with attitude seedbank for the first time. Been 8 days and havnt received my bank transfer.


my mate used credit card for our combined order from attitude we got our order within 7 days last week


----------



## Joomby (Mar 16, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> Went out for a quick visit to my plot yesterday arvo (after the rain had stopped). One cola bent and just the skin keeping it on the stem. No lecki tape with me (I normally always have it in my pack). Did what i could with plant ties and some long grass...
> 
> All in all the buds are fattening up fast.
> 
> ...


Seems like we all sufferd from the same batch of rain. This one snaped right at the base. I was Lucky it was time to harvest anyway


----------



## bobqp (Mar 16, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> my mate used credit card for our combined order from attitude we got our order within 7 days last week


Might havt to try credit card next time. Just hoping I get this order.


----------



## bobqp (Mar 16, 2017)

Joomby said:


> Seems like we all sufferd from the same batch of rain. This one snaped right at the base. I was Lucky it was time to harvest anyway


Really nice buds


----------



## bict (Mar 16, 2017)

Going to see my plot tomorrow, hopefully there's no budrot :/


----------



## Lucky Luke (Mar 16, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> wife problems dude? that sux I remember growing and having a few police call outs cos of problems with a son...he even told em dads got his stash here n there n I knew the cop and the cop just said mate..shut up we are here for your shit now pack yer bags and leave lol


no a disgruntle employee.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Mar 16, 2017)

Joomby said:


> Seems like we all sufferd from the same batch of rain. This one snaped right at the base. I was Lucky it was time to harvest anyway


wow harvest time already? what strain?


----------



## Lucky Luke (Mar 16, 2017)

bict said:


> Going to see my plot tomorrow, hopefully there's no budrot :/


there wont be mate. We didnt get much rain, and nice hot days!!


----------



## bict (Mar 16, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> there wont be mate. We didnt get much rain, and nice hot days!!


Here's hoping  hopefully they have packed on a bit of weight.


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 16, 2017)

bict said:


> Here's hoping  hopefully they have packed on a bit of weight.


im sure they will be looking fucking awesome dude....should be some swelling going on with your early ones that started...looking forward to pics


----------



## Lucky Luke (Mar 16, 2017)

bict said:


> Here's hoping  hopefully they have packed on a bit of weight.


Pics!!...lol

Mine put on allot of weight preety fast, more than usual..must be the weather this year??? Hopeing to maybe pull in 4 weeks now..see how we go. My backyard ones in pots are way behind the bush ones. Maybe mid to late may for those.

Hope u didnt get any breakage!


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 16, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> Pics!!...lol
> 
> Mine put on allot of weight preety fast, more than usual..must be the weather this year??? Hopeing to maybe pull in 4 weeks now..see how we go. My backyard ones in pots are way behind the bush ones. Maybe mid to late may for those.
> 
> Hope u didnt get any breakage!


I knew you guys would catch up to where im at quickly...i lose half the amount of sun due to stealth issues etc but im sweer with that..id say 2-4 weeks for my pakistani and at least 4-5 for my sour kush


----------



## Joomby (Mar 16, 2017)

bobqp said:


> Really nice buds


Cheers. Pretty shity photo had to use flash. The seed was just bag seed but she was a diamond. Has a real diesel smell pretty stinky and sticky


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 16, 2017)

Joomby said:


> Cheers. Pretty shity photo had to use flash. The seed was just bag seed but she was a diamond. Has a real diesel smell pretty stinky and sticky


Try n get a pic without flash when dry brother 
Well done


----------



## Joomby (Mar 16, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> wow harvest time already? what strain?


Not sure hey got the seed from an oz I bought. Had sativa leaves with buds that have a real diesel smell .it was planted early In the season right next to a fence that started giving shade early in the Arvo as the sun direction changed and started getting buds early.


----------



## Joomby (Mar 16, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> Try n get a pic without flash when dry brother
> Well done


On the rack at the moment


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 17, 2017)

Joomby said:


> On the rack at the moment


----------



## bict (Mar 17, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> Pics!!...lol
> 
> Mine put on allot of weight preety fast, more than usual..must be the weather this year??? Hopeing to maybe pull in 4 weeks now..see how we go. My backyard ones in pots are way behind the bush ones. Maybe mid to late may for those.
> 
> Hope u didnt get any breakage!


I'll be pulling around 420  I hope I've got no breakage.


----------



## bict (Mar 17, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> im sure they will be looking fucking awesome dude....should be some swelling going on with your early ones that started...looking forward to pics


Lets hope so man  yours are looking great too.


----------



## bobqp (Mar 17, 2017)

I've got 2 little tangie females doing some reveg halfway during flowering. They seem to be panicking so I'll give them to a mate and he can breed with them. Usually if I leave a few small buds on a plant at harvest they do a little reveg. This happens to anyone else ?


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 17, 2017)




----------



## Lucky Luke (Mar 17, 2017)

bobqp said:


> I've got 2 little tangie females doing some reveg halfway during flowering. They seem to be panicking so I'll give them to a mate and he can breed with them. Usually if I leave a few small buds on a plant at harvest they do a little reveg. This happens to anyone else ?


not me..they normally just keep finishing. maybe your climate,locality??


----------



## bict (Mar 17, 2017)

Here comes the Tassie autumn:/


----------



## bobqp (Mar 17, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> not me..they normally just keep finishing. maybe your climate,locality??


Maybe. Its like sometimes they freak out near end of harvest and a couple of bootom branches grow new grow for a couple of weeks then die.


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 17, 2017)

bobqp said:


> Maybe. Its like sometimes they freak out near end of harvest and a couple of bootom branches grow new grow for a couple of weeks then die.


That could be the case unless ur on medication that says dont drink alcohol and u drink then go look at your plants

Its happened to me before.....well tonite actually


----------



## Lucky Luke (Mar 17, 2017)

whilst we are waiting for Bicts pics heres a couple from me.


----------



## bobqp (Mar 18, 2017)

Flooded out .so looks like I won't be going home for a few days . had 28 inches last 6 days. On the upside going pighunting for a few days now


----------



## bict (Mar 18, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> whilst we are waiting for Bicts pics heres a couple from me.
> 
> View attachment 3908207
> 
> ...


You going gray lukey? Haha. 
No pics til tomorrow fellas. Was going today but shit changed.


----------



## bobqp (Mar 18, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> whilst we are waiting for Bicts pics heres a couple from me.
> 
> View attachment 3908207
> 
> ...


Sativa's are coming along nicely Luke.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Mar 18, 2017)

bict said:


> You going gray lukey? Haha.
> No pics til tomorrow fellas. Was going today but shit changed.


yea..im an old fk.



bobqp said:


> Sativa's are coming along nicely Luke.


 Thanks man.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Mar 18, 2017)

bobqp said:


> Flooded out .so looks like I won't be going home for a few days . had 28 inches last 6 days. On the upside going pighunting for a few days now


mmm Bacon!


----------



## bict (Mar 18, 2017)

Man I'm getting excited to see my girls !


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 18, 2017)

U got me excited bict waiting for your pics im expecting big things from u brother !
Meanwhile things are going along sweet in nocousinsfuckingtown....


----------



## bobqp (Mar 18, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> U got me excited bict waiting for your pics im expecting big things from u brother !
> Meanwhile things are going along sweet in nocousinsfuckingtown....
> View attachment 3908872


Nice fat buds. Should be a great yeilder


----------



## bobqp (Mar 18, 2017)

Proberly will be a week before I can see my ladies. Looks like another 10 inches if rain on the way. Will be expecting a few broken branches.


----------



## bict (Mar 18, 2017)

Update: Had tiny bits of bud rot in a couple plants ( delicious candy, ultra sour and trainng day) and a couple branches which snapped off. Apart from that everything is going great.

Alpha diesel:
 
Grand master kush:

Oranage OG
 Delicious candy:


Dream machine:
 

Rocklock: This fuck is 7 feet tall haha, 

Ultra sour: Gave her a haircut. 
 
Training day:
 

Cotton Candy:
 

707 Headband:


@ruby fruit @Vnsmkr @bobqp @Lucky Luke


----------



## bict (Mar 18, 2017)

Grand master kush:
  

Delicious Candy:


@treemansbuds


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 18, 2017)

bict said:


> Update: Had tiny bits of bud rot in a couple plants ( delicious candy, ultra sour and trainng day) and a couple branches which snapped off. Apart from that everything is going great.
> 
> Alpha diesel:
> View attachment 3908955
> ...


Plants are looking really solid mate choice work !! 
Rocklock and training day were going to be in my garden this season but i killed the seeds as they germinated...so im interested to know how they hold up when finished taste and potency wise
Those tmb strains look great 
Top work not long now to the finish line


----------



## treemansbuds (Mar 18, 2017)

bict said:


> Grand master kush:
> View attachment 3908970 View attachment 3908971
> 
> Delicious Candy:
> ...


Those Grand Masters are sure looking greasy!
Those are the SR-71 (father) pheno type that you have. That should get you nice and stoned. My favorite smoke out of my garden this season.
Keep us posted.
TMB-
Mature Grand Master (SR-71 pheno type)


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 18, 2017)

treemansbuds said:


> Those Grand Masters are sure looking greasy!
> Those are the SR-71 (father) pheno type that you have. That should get you nice and stoned. My favorite smoke out of my garden this season.
> Keep us posted.
> TMB-
> ...


The sr71 was the frostiest stuff ive grown so your gonna be happy @bict.


----------



## bict (Mar 18, 2017)

treemansbuds said:


> Those Grand Masters are sure looking greasy!
> Those are the SR-71 (father) pheno type that you have. That should get you nice and stoned. My favorite smoke out of my garden this season.
> Keep us posted.
> TMB-
> ...


They're fucking solid nugs too man.


----------



## bict (Mar 18, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> Plants are looking really solid mate choice work !!
> Rocklock and training day were going to be in my garden this season but i killed the seeds as they germinated...so im interested to know how they hold up when finished taste and potency wise
> Those tmb strains look great
> Top work not long now to the finish line


Ty man. They're both really good to grow, especially the rocklock. I feel I could try push on its lats and it wouldn't break. Such a strong plant. 

If the weather holds up harvest will be 4:20 haha


----------



## bobqp (Mar 19, 2017)

Great looking plants. Should be a really nice harvest I agree with ruby rocklock is the best looking plant there. I'm putting 1/4 strength power feed nitrogen with full strength monsta bud to try and keep the plants as green as possible . its working on most of the plants I have just makes them blend in with the bush rather then stand out with all yellow leaves. Doesn't seem to be doing any harm to bud size or density. Look forward to seeing your pics as you pull them.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Mar 19, 2017)

Great pics. Bring it home brother!


----------



## bict (Mar 19, 2017)

Ty everybody. On the home strech now.


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 19, 2017)

bict said:


> They're fucking solid nugs too man.


wait till u see how hard the orange og drys out to


----------



## bict (Mar 19, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> wait till u see how hard the orange og drys out to


Indeed, its not smelling much though :/


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 19, 2017)

bict said:


> Indeed, its not smelling much though :/


Its not a stinker out in the open like some of the other tmb strains.....


----------



## bobqp (Mar 21, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> Its not a stinker out in the open like some of the other tmb strains.....


Ruby how did the black dog go for high and taste ?


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 21, 2017)

bobqp said:


> Ruby how did the black dog go for high and taste ?


Im not real gd at descriptions brother but ill try...

Type of stone : conjunctivitis eyes
(Eyes still hurting after 3 hrs @2 hits)
Strength : felt like a creeper to me but hits harder than you think it might
Taste : deep smoky taste but hints of peach/fruit
Munchie factor : definite
Definitely got a nice smoke out of a quick one week cure
Id try this indoors for sure
5.2 oz flowered very quick mites were attracted to her even though there was other bigger plants in the garden harvested a week before i would have liked to due to mites


----------



## bict (Mar 21, 2017)

Fucking Tasmania.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Mar 21, 2017)

lol..not much in it though..just enough to have to water em still!


----------



## bict (Mar 21, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> lol..not much in it though..just enough to have to water em still!


Enough for rot :/


----------



## Lucky Luke (Mar 21, 2017)

bict said:


> Enough for rot :/


not if ur growing Sativas!..lol (fingers crossed..)

Should be OK man. Its been a dry and warm March so far and the weather reports arnt to bad apart from sat/sun and even then not much rain. Also that could still change.

We had that drizzle over night and then a nice warm hot day today..perfect growing weather really.

But i hear ya..no rain at all for the next 4 weeks would be good...but aint gunna happen..


----------



## TheGreenCrack (Mar 22, 2017)

bict said:


> Enough for rot :/


I found some Rott on my Critical Kush this morning. Going to chop the beanstalk down this arvo. We have had big rain this past week and today.


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 22, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> not if ur growing Sativas!..lol (fingers crossed..)
> 
> Should be OK man. Its been a dry and warm March so far and the weather reports arnt to bad apart from sat/sun and even then not much rain. Also that could still change.
> 
> ...


the tmb strains should be ok I would think with the father that was used to bred em...some strains like rocklock,dream machine and couple others might battle as I chose them for indica traits but time will tell


----------



## Lucky Luke (Mar 22, 2017)

TheGreenCrack said:


> I found some Rott on my Critical Kush this morning. Going to chop the beanstalk down this arvo. We have had big rain this past week and today.


You mainland east coast guys have been copping heaps of the wet stuff.


----------



## bict (Mar 22, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> the tmb strains should be ok I would think with the father that was used to bred em...some strains like rocklock,dream machine and couple others might battle as I chose them for indica traits but time will tell


All of em are fine, only training day, delicious candy and ultra sour had spots of rot. Which makes me sad since ultra sour is a monster. Biggest plant I have and every had. (my avatar).


----------



## bobqp (Mar 22, 2017)

Lost 2 blueberry gums to rot this week. Had 3 weeks of rain and forecast is another 9 days of rain. Sativa's are loving it . indica's not so much.


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 22, 2017)

bict said:


> All of em are fine, only training day, delicious candy and ultra sour had spots of rot. Which makes me sad since ultra sour is a monster. Biggest plant I have and every had. (my avatar).


I reckon your gonna smash it mate minimal rot


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 22, 2017)

I havnt had rain for bout 3-4 weeks and we arent meant see no rain over next week temperatures will drop below 30 for the first time in a fortnight next week

JUST SAYING


----------



## bobqp (Mar 22, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> I havnt had rain for bout 3-4 weeks and we arent meant see no rain over next week temperatures will drop below 30 for the first time in a fortnight next week
> 
> JUST SAYING


Wish we had your weather. Get my black dog seeds this week. Hoping to get some Scott og males or 501st to cross over the black dog


----------



## bict (Mar 22, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> I reckon your gonna smash it mate minimal rot


Lets hope so  looking like its clearing up tomorrow


----------



## Nugachino (Mar 22, 2017)

spreadem babeh.

Pop those nugs under that lamp.


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 22, 2017)

Attitude order boosts the seed stocks


----------



## TheGreenCrack (Mar 22, 2017)

Well I pulled my Barneys Farm Critical Kush today after finding the first bit of bud Rott. Here is a pic of some of the nugs. Bad weather is predicted and they are at around day 56. Going to keep my other Mozzerella going for another week.


----------



## treemansbuds (Mar 22, 2017)

bict said:


> All of em are fine, only training day, delicious candy and ultra sour had spots of rot. Which makes me sad since ultra sour is a monster. Biggest plant I have and every had. (my avatar).


Keep an eye on that Alpha Diesel, she's prone to but rot. The Grand Master & Orange OG get minimal bud rot. They'll suffer some rot, but I don't get much rot from those strains every season.
TMB-


----------



## bict (Mar 22, 2017)

treemansbuds said:


> Keep an eye on that Alpha Diesel, she's prone to but rot. The Grand Master & Orange OG get minimal bud rot. They'll suffer some rot, but I don't get much rot from those strains every season.
> TMB-


Really? The alpha seems to be fine haha might need to give her a little hair cut to get airflow going.


----------



## bict (Mar 22, 2017)

TheGreenCrack said:


> Well I pulled my Barneys Farm Critical Kush today after finding the first bit of bud Rott. Here is a pic of some of the nugs. Bad weather is predicted and they are at around day 56. Going to keep my other Mozzerella going for another week. View attachment 3911062


Nice big bud, but she looks super early.
Maybe should of just picked the rot out when ya saw it and let it go longer. That's the mistake I made last year, harvesting when I first see the rot.


----------



## Joomby (Mar 22, 2017)

We have had a good 40mm everyday for the last week with 85mm yesterday. On the flip side blue meanies are abundant!


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 22, 2017)

Blue dream


----------



## bict (Mar 22, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> Blue dream
> View attachment 3911454


Num num, not much frost though. How long you reckon she has left to go?


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 22, 2017)

bict said:


> Num num, not much frost though. How long you reckon she has left to go?


I thought the same not much frost
Im thinking 3 weeks


----------



## TheGreenCrack (Mar 22, 2017)

bict said:


> Nice big bud, but she looks super early.
> Maybe should of just picked the rot out when ya saw it and let it go longer. That's the mistake I made last year, harvesting when I first see the rot.


Yeah I wanted to leave a little longer but with all these wet days forecasted I


bict said:


> Nice big bud, but she looks super early.
> Maybe should of just picked the rot out when ya saw it and let it go longer. That's the mistake I made last year, harvesting when I first see the rot.


I had planned to chop it down this weekend or Easter but got into it last night. 50% of the hairs had turned brown and I honestly don't think she would have done much more. 

I have kept the mozzerella going. cant complains and still ended up with plenty of stinky buds.


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 22, 2017)

bict said:


> Num num, not much frost though. How long you reckon she has left to go?


I reckon the paki valley will be finished by this time next week latest
Shes rock solid dense nugs and the best smelling plant ive had


----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (Mar 22, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> wait till u see how hard the orange og drys out to


I'm envious lol. I hope I get the opportunity someday to run GMK and Orange OG...throw in the SR71 of course.


----------



## treemansbuds (Mar 22, 2017)

MiddlerGuerrilla said:


> I'm envious lol. I hope I get the opportunity someday to run GMK and Orange OG...throw in the SR71 of course.


Come to our BBQ next month
TMB-


----------



## bict (Mar 22, 2017)

R


TheGreenCrack said:


> Yeah I wanted to leave a little longer but with all these wet days forecasted I
> 
> 
> I had planned to chop it down this weekend or Easter but got into it last night. 50% of the hairs had turned brown and I honestly don't think she would have done much more.
> ...


Really? In the pics you uploaded they look all white.


----------



## bict (Mar 22, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> I reckon the paki valley will be finished by this time next week latest
> Shes rock solid dense nugs and the best smelling plant ive had


My little paki is going strong haha. About 50 cm tall haha. Thing did not want to grow.


----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (Mar 22, 2017)

treemansbuds said:


> Come to our BBQ next month
> TMB-


If I could I absolutely would.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Mar 22, 2017)

got myself one of those 6 tier hanging drying racks today from the local hydro shop.


----------



## bict (Mar 22, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> got myself one of those 6 tier hanging drying racks today from the local hydro shop.


Looking forward to using mine. Should dry nicely for us.


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 22, 2017)

Ill stick to my old fashioned method of using large window screens


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 22, 2017)

MiddlerGuerrilla said:


> I'm envious lol. I hope I get the opportunity someday to run GMK and Orange OG...throw in the SR71 of course.


And i mean rock hard


----------



## Lucky Luke (Mar 22, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> Ill stick to my old fashioned method of using large window screens


im sure works perfectly.

I may be away when im drying and somebody will be house sitting. So i need to maximise dry space for stealth.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Mar 22, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> And i mean rock hard


like a 16 year old boy at a dirty show hard?


----------



## bobqp (Mar 22, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> Attitude order boosts the seed stocks
> View attachment 3911024


Nice should be getting mine by tuesday


----------



## bobqp (Mar 22, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> Ill stick to my old fashioned method of using large window screens


Haha love that method


----------



## bobqp (Mar 23, 2017)

Went for a check today 90 percent of my plants are dead from 3 weeks of rain.lost most of my strains due to rot. And we have another 9 days of rain to go. Won't even get a pound this year. This year was just a waste of money and time.


----------



## bict (Mar 23, 2017)

bobqp said:


> Went for a check today 90 percent of my plants are dead from 3 weeks of rain.lost most of my strains due to rot. And we have another 9 days of rain to go. Won't even get a pound this year. This year was just a waste of money and time.


Jesus, that's terrible bob.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Mar 23, 2017)

bobqp said:


> Went for a check today 90 percent of my plants are dead from 3 weeks of rain.lost most of my strains due to rot. And we have another 9 days of rain to go. Won't even get a pound this year. This year was just a waste of money and time.


fk man..so sorry for ya.

Tats just shit.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Mar 23, 2017)

Bob..you should move.

Find better weather and less rippers..or go indoors...or both.


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 23, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> like a 16 year old boy at a dirty show hard?


Harder again


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 23, 2017)

To much work for fuck all..sorry bob


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 23, 2017)

So im in the kitchen with the deep fryer doing hot chips back foor is open...im like fuck babe can u smell weed on me ?
We walk to back door and its like holy fuck the smell from 30m aeay an a warm calm night...get up this morning go to work can smell em from my letter box
Fuck this is the stinkiest grow outdoors ive ever had and thats saying something as 2 yrs ago my wonder woman stank heaps


----------



## Lucky Luke (Mar 23, 2017)

All this talk of mites, rot and mold made me visit my girls today.

Thank God we are getting to the end of the season as my tracks in are becoming more and more noticeable. No tell tales have been moved but i left a cheap pocket knife in fairly plain view today, if anyone stumbles along my grow they should take that and give me a warning.

No sign of mites, mold or rot so far. Did a spray with some White oil just to keep on top of any bug problems (touch wood).

Also tied up branches to help support the flowers. The flowers are coming along nicely. Lets hope any rain we get is in small amounts with no wind...Anyone know any virgins I can sacrifice to the weather Gods?. My fingers were black after doing the supports so thats a good sign!

Was a very peaceful time spent tending the girls. Hardly a breath of wind and birds chirping and fluttering around me..was nice way to spend a Friday Morning.

Plants in the back yard are slowly doing there thing but looking like late May for those.


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 24, 2017)

great read there..or its the two hits ive just had og and early paki ( it fell off ) that picture of ya tending the garden is def a peaceful image to me good on ya
happy Friday fellow gardners \m/ ps great idea with the pocket knife I prob would be dumb enough to leave an old wallet with a tenner inside they will think they can grab a pint with that..im so paranoid id be worried bout a chopper with a reflection off the knife shining dumb paranoid twit I am


----------



## bict (Mar 24, 2017)

Seeing my girls tomorrow or Sunday  will need a good inspection for bud rot.


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 24, 2017)

bict said:


> Seeing my girls tomorrow or Sunday  will need a good inspection for bud rot.


god will save you


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 24, 2017)




----------



## Joomby (Mar 24, 2017)

All the rain has stopped yay Annnnnnd now a cyclone with a week's worth of rain. My yard will never get mowed and my weed will never dry out. I've had my shit on a rack for over a week and mold is starting and it's the dryest room in the house.any of you fellas live on the cap coast?


----------



## Joomby (Mar 24, 2017)

bobqp said:


> Went for a check today 90 percent of my plants are dead from 3 weeks of rain.lost most of my strains due to rot. And we have another 9 days of rain to go. Won't even get a pound this year. This year was just a waste of money and time.


That's a real shit time.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Mar 24, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> ..im so paranoid id be worried bout a chopper with a reflection off the knife shining dumb paranoid twit I am


Yea. I had a good long think about it but placed it on the southern side of some ferns etc so the sun shouldn't shine directly on it. Its not right out in the open but should attrct the eye of anyone there. Mind you at the stage they are at most rippers would probably just rip em out.


----------



## bict (Mar 24, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3912297


That the sour rubes?


----------



## bict (Mar 25, 2017)

Got to the plot too late so no photos... Apart from this one  

Hso 707 - mold resistant to all hell and stunning.
 

7 weeks

Managed to pick mold out of a few of em, but ran out of time. 

@ruby fruit @Vnsmkr @Lucky Luke @bobqp


----------



## bobqp (Mar 25, 2017)

bict said:


> Got to the plot too late so no photos... Apart from this one
> 
> Hso 707 - mold resistant to all hell and stunning.
> View attachment 3912881
> ...


Lucky bastard


----------



## bict (Mar 25, 2017)

bobqp said:


> Lucky bastard


Sorry bob, I feel ya pain.


----------



## bobqp (Mar 25, 2017)

bict said:


> Sorry bob, I feel ya pain.


All good harvested 400 sweet sativa seeds today . can't have good years every year . need sunshine badly lost these strains to rot ,skunk 1 ,og 18, blueberry gum , aurora indica , money maker ,ww x bb ,fruity chronic juice ,Cinderella 99 and almost lost all of my ghost train haze 1 plants as well. Always next year


----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (Mar 25, 2017)

bobqp said:


> Went for a check today 90 percent of my plants are dead from 3 weeks of rain.lost most of my strains due to rot. And we have another 9 days of rain to go. Won't even get a pound this year. This year was just a waste of money and time.


I feel your pain. Last year was a bud rot nightmare for me. I cleared around 6 elbows and was on pace for 15 plus. To much rain and high humidity through August and September.


----------



## sandhill larry (Mar 25, 2017)

bobqp said:


> All good harvested 400 sweet sativa seeds today . can't have good years every year . need sunshine badly lost these strains to rot ,skunk 1 ,og 18, blueberry gum , aurora indica , money maker ,ww x bb ,fruity chronic juice ,Cinderella 99 and almost lost all of my ghost train haze 1 plants as well. Always next year


That sucks buddy. You may have to go with strains that can take that kind of weather. I've found the narrower the leaf, they better they take long wet periods. When I used to grow in creek swamps, I had some buds that were rotting by the day, and others they made bud with the seeds all sprouted, but not a speck of mold or rot.


----------



## bobqp (Mar 25, 2017)

MiddlerGuerrilla said:


> I feel your pain. Last year was a bud rot nightmare for me. I cleared around 6 elbows and was on pace for 15 plus. To much rain and high humidity through August and September.


Mold is the worst. This is our 33 day straight of rain. Its mold heaven here


----------



## bict (Mar 25, 2017)

Update: 
Not much difference with the plants. Just the buds are a bit fatter and leaves going yellow as harvest draws near. The training day and ultra sour had a few bud rot spots through out em. Picked it all out. 

Cbf putting photos of em all up so here's another 707 headband bud pic.


----------



## bobqp (Mar 25, 2017)

sandhill larry said:


> That sucks buddy. You may have to go with strains that can take that kind of weather. I've found the narrower the leaf, they better they take long wet periods. When I used to grow in creek swamps, I had some buds that were rotting by the day, and others they made bud with the seeds all sprouted, but not a speck of mold or rot.


Yeh after this season I'm going to go with sativa dominant strains . only sweet sativa and my bush strain appear to be mold free. But there buds stopped growing due to no sunlight for 4 weeks. Might try some Thai or Columbian strains next year.


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 26, 2017)

bict said:


> That the sour rubes?


Thats the pakistani mate..im guessing the sour is 2-3 weeks still to go while i think the paki will be ready in a week or so


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 26, 2017)

bict said:


> Update:
> Not much difference with the plants. Just the buds are a bit fatter and leaves going yellow as harvest draws near. The training day and ultra sour had a few bud rot spots through out em. Picked it all out.
> 
> Cbf putting photos of em all up so here's another 707 headband bud pic.
> ...


Nice mate very nice


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 26, 2017)

bict said:


> That the sour rubes?


Heres the pakistani today...not long now hell she smells so good


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 26, 2017)

Blue dream


----------



## bict (Mar 26, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> Thats the pakistani mate..im guessing the sour is 2-3 weeks still to go while i think the paki will be ready in a week or so


Nice nice, that 707 will be the first I harvest. The others have 3 weeks to go, unless the rot gets worse.


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 26, 2017)

bict said:


> Nice nice, that 707 will be the first I harvest. The overs have 3 weeks to go, unless the rot gets worse.


Awesome ..gd work


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 26, 2017)

bict said:


> Nice nice, that 707 will be the first I harvest. The overs have 3 weeks to go, unless the rot gets worse.


The sour kush is very closely related to the 707


----------



## Nugachino (Mar 26, 2017)

My leggy bitch seems to have done a tim curry on me... I discovered what I believe to be balls.

I'm not going to cull it. Or pluck the nuts. I wanted to try for some seeds anyway. 
Though. I'm not so sure what I think of propagating the super stretchyness of this plant. I guess I can just hope it's smoke kicks arse.


----------



## bobqp (Mar 26, 2017)

Nugachino said:


> My leggy bitch seems to have done a tim curry on me... I discovered what I believe to be balls.
> 
> I'm not going to cull it. Or pluck the nuts. I wanted to try for some seeds anyway. View attachment 3913482
> Though. I'm not so sure what I think of propagating the super stretchyness of this plant. I guess I can just hope it's smoke kicks arse.


I'd pull it if its a Hermie.


----------



## Nugachino (Mar 26, 2017)

I'm not fussed. I can either remove the balls. Or let it drop pollen. It's only for self supply.


----------



## sandhill larry (Mar 26, 2017)

I used some hermie pollen to dust another female this year. Some of the old timers swore by doing this. I'm not so sure. But they were close together, and I was afraid the female might have already got some naturally. It's the 88's from last season. F1's from the BIL's Jack Carlos Cross strain. I'll try a few of the seeds to see what they do.


----------



## sandhill larry (Mar 26, 2017)

And I made some straight hermie and some hermie/female seeds the old fashioned way. I hadn't looked close at the Hurricane Head I ended up calling The Finger, and it had a few male flowers on the lower limbs. Both it and the HH beside it {Bug Top} were full of seed.

^^^^^^^ from my Fall/Winter Seed Test


----------



## Nugachino (Mar 26, 2017)

I'll pollinate some larf anyway I think.

Just keep tabs on what was pollinated from hermied stock.

Keep up the good work guys.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Mar 26, 2017)

stupid weather..better than living in the whitsundays atm thou..


----------



## bobqp (Mar 27, 2017)

Down to my last 3 plants. At this stage I don't even really want to go look at them. Will proberly only get 3 or 4 ounces all up if they survive the next storm in 2 days. Never had a end to the season like this in 22 years.rain rain and more rain. All my plants are black. Seeds rotted .strains lost. Worst feeling a grower can feel


----------



## bict (Mar 27, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> stupid weather..better than living in the whitsundays atm thou..
> 
> View attachment 3913986


Fucking ae lukey. We just need yo make it to Thursday. No rain from then on atm.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Mar 27, 2017)

bobqp said:


> Down to my last 3 plants. At this stage I don't even really want to go look at them. Will proberly only get 3 or 4 ounces all up if they survive the next storm in 2 days. Never had a end to the season like this in 22 years.rain rain and more rain. All my plants are black. Seeds rotted .strains lost. Worst feeling a grower can feel


we all feel for ya mate.

Always next year!


----------



## Lucky Luke (Mar 27, 2017)

bict said:


> Fucking ae lukey. We just need yo make it to Thursday. No rain from then on atm.


umm sunday on that chart for me


----------



## bict (Mar 27, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> umm sunday on that chart for me


Bl 
 

Depending on how much rot is on my plants when I go back to the plot I might pull em. 8 weeks of flower on Thursday.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Mar 27, 2017)

you gotta risk it to get the biscuit!


----------



## bict (Mar 27, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> you gotta risk it to get the biscuit!


Indeed. We'll see how we go


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 27, 2017)




----------



## Lucky Luke (Mar 28, 2017)

Bict..can u maybe harvest the tops and do a wait and see for the rest?

What tric's etc stage are u in?


----------



## bict (Mar 28, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> Bict..can u maybe harvest the tops and do a wait and see for the rest?
> 
> What tric's etc stage are u in?


I'm not harvesting yet. Only if I'm losing tonnes to rot.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Mar 28, 2017)

bict said:


> I'm not harvesting yet. Only if I'm losing tonnes to rot.


when are u back out to have a look?


----------



## bict (Mar 28, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> when are u back out to have a look?


Thursday or Sunday, not sure which.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Mar 28, 2017)

bict said:


> Thursday or Sunday, not sure which.


fkn nerve raking isnt it..lol

Can see why so many go inside.

My backyard potted ones are still 4 weeks out..


----------



## bict (Mar 28, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> fkn nerve raking isnt it..lol
> 
> Can see why so many go inside.
> 
> My backyard potted ones are still 4 weeks out..


Id like to pull my April 20th. Give em a full 10 weeks, but with rain sometimes you just gotta push em as far as you can


----------



## Lucky Luke (Mar 28, 2017)

i hear ya. my gorilla ones id like to pull in 2-3 weeks. tops anyways..see how they are next visit.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Mar 28, 2017)

im trying to get my head around Dab rigs...its so confusing for someone as old as dirt..

fk me...


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 28, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> im trying to get my head around Dab rigs...its so confusing for someone as old as dirt..
> 
> fk me...


A dab a day....keeps the worse personality away


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 28, 2017)

bict said:


> Id like to pull my April 20th. Give em a full 10 weeks, but with rain sometimes you just gotta push em as far as you can


Ill be pulling the paki soon ..im not really worried bout rain we are expecting say 10 mm over 2 days then mild 24-27 temps for 5 days after 
Whats the humidity % i gotta watch out for with rot after a rain
The sour has more than 2 weeks to go though easy or so im estimating


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 28, 2017)

Lukes right u could stagger your harvest ..hell you have a gd number of plants its worth a staggered harvest for shitloads of weight there


----------



## bict (Mar 28, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> Lukes right u could stagger your harvest ..hell you have a gd number of plants its worth a staggered harvest for shitloads of weight there


Harvest bits of a plant at a time?


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 28, 2017)

bict said:


> Harvest bits of a plant at a time?


Possibly if u think its worth it


Im not your mumma


----------



## bict (Mar 28, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> Possibly if u think its worth it
> 
> 
> Im not your mumma


I was more asking for clarification then asking for permission


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 28, 2017)

bict said:


> I was more asking for clarification then asking for permission


Piss on it...say sorry later


----------



## Lucky Luke (Mar 28, 2017)

bict said:


> I was more asking for clarification then asking for permission


yep.
Top buds mature faster. Mature buds are thicker and denser and more prone to mold. Harvest those and leave the smaller ones to bulk up. Lots of people harvest this way even without mold issues as it allows the mids to bulk up and mature.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Mar 28, 2017)

Had a horrible dream last night..some prick built a house next to my plot and cut my plants down and left them piled up near his deck. I stole em back and set fire to his deck..what a prick!


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 28, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> Had a horrible dream last night..some prick built a house next to my plot and cut my plants down and left them piled up near his deck. I stole em back and set fire to his deck..what a prick!


Nightmare lol


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 28, 2017)

Ive been reading up on you guys with mold issues my paki is rock hard dense we got rain next two days and humidity above 60% so ill be watching closely i think i can still see out the rain before i pull
Could pull as early as friday if i want shes pretty much ready now
Picked a thick bud of it 4 days ago and its drying out looking nice so firiday would be another week ontop of that


----------



## DankBudzzz (Mar 28, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> Ive been reading up on you guys with mold issues my paki is rock hard dense we got rain next two days and humidity above 60% so ill be watching closely i think i can still see out the rain before i pull
> Could pull as early as friday if i want shes pretty much ready now
> Picked a thick bud of it 4 days ago and its drying out looking nice so firiday would be another week ontop of that


I used serenade last year and got maybe a few grams of rot, gonna try it again this year on s larger scale. Have you ever tried it?


----------



## sandhill larry (Mar 28, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> fkn nerve raking isnt it..lol
> 
> Can see why so many go inside.
> 
> My backyard potted ones are still 4 weeks out..


Inside has it's challenges too. My BIL thought it would be safer to keep his half of the good strains under the lights than going outside. Last week he turned off the fan when he put the Ass Cheese male in there, and forgot to turn it back on. I didn't see them, but he said he toasted them pretty good. Mine that are outside do have some frost damage, but they are going to make.


----------



## sandhill larry (Mar 28, 2017)

bict said:


> Harvest bits of a plant at a time?


I've picked the top 6-8 inches of bud on each limb, then wait for the new top buds to swell. I do it again every week until it's gone or it all gets ready.


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 28, 2017)

DankBudzzz said:


> I used serenade last year and got maybe a few grams of rot, gonna try it again this year on s larger scale. Have you ever tried it?


Never seen or had rot so never had to treat for ...ever touchwood


----------



## sandhill larry (Mar 28, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> Never seen or had rot so never had to treat for ...ever touchwood


I never had either. Until I grew out the BST2 seeds last year. That strain produced such beloved plants as Rotten Stinking Bastard. I'll give it another try, since it's really big and produces a lot of good bud. But now I know I have to do preventive measures for the bud worms. That is what caused the rot.


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 28, 2017)

Mate got ripped last nite one plant posdible 10-14 oz
Had one more feed to ho then 2 weeks wait at most
Karma will get the cunt


----------



## bobqp (Mar 29, 2017)

Expecting 300 to 500 mm of rain over next 2 days. Haha fuck. Only upside to this rain is I found the most mold resistant tnr plant I've had . 5 weeks of rain and she's covered in beautiful white healthy hairs. Got 40 seeds off her will give my mate a few cuts of her to keep her genetics. Hope you boys get a safe harvest., managed to get 30 pineapple express seeds harvested before the mold killed her.


----------



## bict (Mar 29, 2017)

Going to the girls tomorrow. The 707 is getting close to finish.


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 29, 2017)




----------



## Lucky Luke (Mar 29, 2017)

i had to cut out some mold....*sigh*

Tis rainy weather better piss off quick


----------



## Lucky Luke (Mar 29, 2017)

o..and when traveling to ur plot and especially on the way back and you have pot in a paper bag in the back and your fingers smell like a skunk had a huge piss on your hands...dont be like me and have a rear brake light out....

Mr Plod was very nice and let me off with a warning but must of been worried i was gunna eat him as i had my head so far out of my window hopping he wouldnt get to close..lol.

First time ive been pulled up in years and i have pot in the car.....


----------



## bict (Mar 30, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> i had to cut out some mold....*sigh*
> 
> Tis rainy weather better piss off quick


My delicious candy had a whole lat covered in mold. Harvested her today. Filled up two of my drying racks with her.


----------



## bobqp (Mar 30, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3915435


Nice fat bud. Almost there


----------



## Lucky Luke (Mar 30, 2017)

bict said:


> My delicious candy had a whole lat covered in mold. Harvested her today. Filled up two of my drying racks with her.


did u do a hydrogen peroxide bath to kill the spores?

Cheap and well worth the peace of mind.


----------



## bict (Mar 30, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> did u do a hydrogen peroxide bath to kill the spores?
> 
> Cheap and well worth the peace of mind.


I didnt, just trimmed it all fully then put into the racks.


----------



## bobqp (Mar 30, 2017)

Black dog,gorilla bomb,gorilla glue auto and magnum auto with 17 free seeds


----------



## bict (Mar 30, 2017)

Think next time I'm gonna hang them for a couple days then put in the racks. Those popcorn buds are hard to trim when freshly cut  Also hard to tell whats worth trimming and whats not


----------



## Lucky Luke (Mar 30, 2017)

bict said:


> Think next time I'm gonna hang them for a couple days then put in the racks. Those popcorn buds are hard to trim when freshly cut  Also hard to tell whats worth trimming and whats not


i wet and then dry trim.
Im also a tad lazy

Popcorn u say!!! put it with trim and make some oil/shatter etc!


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 30, 2017)

Got this song for those whiteflies ive discovered on my sour kush #fuckumotherfuckers


----------



## sandhill larry (Mar 30, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> Mate got ripped last nite one plant posdible 10-14 oz
> Had one more feed to ho then 2 weeks wait at most
> Karma will get the cunt


That sucks. I'm sweating my STL patch. They are only about waist high, but are in the open. Just a few smallish bushes around. The length of day will decide when I chop though. I'm hoping for 3 more weeks.


----------



## sandhill larry (Mar 30, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> i wet and then dry trim.
> Im also a tad lazy
> 
> Popcorn u say!!! put it with trim and make some oil/shatter etc!


Larf is what you make it.


----------



## sandhill larry (Mar 30, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> i had to cut out some mold....*sigh*
> 
> Tis rainy weather better piss off quick


Last August we had a shit ton of rain. I was having to cut out mold twice a week. Each time I picked the bud above and below the bad spot, trying to slow it's growth. The last couple of weeks I have been going through my seed pot. I'm putting the seeds from each cutting separate, and I have 5 bags of Peach seeds and 4 of Rotten Stinking Bastard so far. Only about a quarter of the bud off those two plants really finished, but I got several Z's off them, so it wasn't a total loss. 

My only losses to rot were on those two plants, and they were the only ones that had bud worms. I didn't spray until I had worms. When I grow them again, I will be giving them all a little Neem all along.


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 30, 2017)

Friday cunts !!


----------



## sandhill larry (Mar 30, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> Friday cunts !!
> View attachment 3916401


Since it's the weekend. . . .


----------



## sandhill larry (Mar 30, 2017)




----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 30, 2017)

Cmon bict lets se some sexy bud porn


----------



## bict (Mar 30, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> Cmon bict lets se some sexy bud porn


I was in such a rush trimming and shit that I forgot to take photos of the buds  it wasn't harvested that early though. About 50% amber hairs. Minus the bottoms.


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 30, 2017)

Fuck me and im its daddy


----------



## Lucky Luke (Mar 30, 2017)

bict said:


> I was in such a rush trimming and shit that I forgot to take photos of the buds  it wasn't harvested that early though. About 50% amber hairs. Minus the bottoms.


50% amber hairs? wtf does that mean....


----------



## bobqp (Mar 30, 2017)

Setting up the first 8 greenhouses tomorrow. Will plant pineapple express ,tnr,Deimos,sweet sativa,gth1,blue dream along with gorilla bomb ,cherry bomb, royal purple kush ,and black dog


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 30, 2017)

Means half his hairs are brown half white is what im thinking ?


----------



## Lucky Luke (Mar 30, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> Means half his hairs are brown half white is what im thinking ?


maybe..idk..Trichs are normally amber and hairs are normally brown or orange...


----------



## bobqp (Mar 30, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> maybe..idk..Trichs are normally amber and hairs are normally brown or orange...


 haha. Yeh I think he mixed his words up. Are you interested in some more mold resistant Sativa's Luke.


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 30, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> maybe..idk..Trichs are normally amber and hairs are normally brown or orange...


Hes a pup...he will learn and anyways i would say hairs look an amber colour after white but before btown lol
The paki had the smallest amout of amber (trichs) before the rain 2 days ago so up she came..my spare room smells like a hydro set up


----------



## Lucky Luke (Mar 30, 2017)

bobqp said:


> haha. Yeh I think he mixed his words up. Are you interested in some more mold resistant Sativa's Luke.


isnt everybody?..lol


----------



## bict (Mar 30, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> maybe..idk..Trichs are normally amber and hairs are normally brown or orange...





ruby fruit said:


> Hes a pup...he will learn and anyways i would say hairs look an amber colour after white but before btown lol
> The paki had the smallest amout of amber (trichs) before the rain 2 days ago so up she came..my spare room smells like a hydro set up


Ruby is right. The hairs were 50% orange/amber, not sure about the trichs.


----------



## bict (Mar 30, 2017)

By amber i mean orange, even though amber is a mix between gold and orange.


----------



## bict (Mar 30, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> Hes a pup...he will learn and anyways i would say hairs look an amber colour after white but before btown lol
> The paki had the smallest amout of amber (trichs) before the rain 2 days ago so up she came..my spare room smells like a hydro set up


I can say with great confidence that i know the difference between a trich and pistil  condescending fuck haha


----------



## bobqp (Mar 31, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> isnt everybody?..lol


I'll pm you tonight


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 31, 2017)

bobqp said:


> I'll pm you tonight


Bros !!


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 31, 2017)

bict said:


> I can say with great confidence that i know the difference between a trich and pistil  condescending fuck haha


Hooked


----------



## Lucky Luke (Mar 31, 2017)




----------



## Lucky Luke (Mar 31, 2017)

Wet weather for the last week hasnt gone well on some of the Gorilla plot plants. Did some pruning to help with airflow.


----------



## bict (Mar 31, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> Wet weather for the last week hasnt gone well on some of the Gorilla plot plants. Did some pruning to help with airflow.


How long you reckon it'll be till ya pull lukey?


----------



## Lucky Luke (Mar 31, 2017)

bict said:


> How long you reckon it'll be till ya pull lukey?


that first one i hope to pull the top colas off in 2 weeks.Then see how weather plays out for the rest. Maybe 4 weeks?? The other gorilla ones look like im still awhile off..maybe 4 to 6 weeks.?? What u guys recon?

The backyard ones I can move when needed so whenever they are done..still awhile to go.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Mar 31, 2017)

fkn raining again..

Long term forecast for April looks ok.. http://www.accuweather.com/en/au/devonport/15398/april-weather/15398?monyr=4/1/2017 apart from the 16th to the 22nd


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 1, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> View attachment 3916945 View attachment 3916946 View attachment 3916947 View attachment 3916948
> View attachment 3916949 View attachment 3916950


Nice looking sats there mate..how bigs yer pool ?


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 1, 2017)

Lovely day after rain yesterday


----------



## Lucky Luke (Apr 1, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> Nice looking sats there mate..how bigs yer pool ?


pool?


----------



## bict (Apr 2, 2017)

Good week for us down here lads.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Apr 2, 2017)

yea. id rather no chance of rain but better than last week!..middle of the month looks bad.


----------



## bict (Apr 2, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> yea. id rather no chance of rain but better than last week!..middle of the month looks bad.


Indeed. I should have some plants ready to pull in the next week and a half. Who knows though


----------



## Lucky Luke (Apr 2, 2017)

bict said:


> Indeed. I should have some plants ready to pull in the next week and a half. Who knows though


your harvest still looking strong? 

My plants have slowed down a heap with the rain and the cold snap. Was 5 c here this morning at 7am...I hope we dont get an early frost.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Apr 2, 2017)

Thinking of building a clear roof structure on the back of the shed..about 8m by 3 m over winter. Firewood on two sides, lattice one side, the back shed wall on the other. Entrance thru the shed window....


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 2, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> Thinking of building a clear roof structure on the back of the shed..about 8m by 3 m over winter. Firewood on two sides, lattice one side, the back shed wall on the other. Entrance thru the shed window....


I only ever have one hidden entrance to my yard spot its amazing what one can do with a little thought and time...yours sounds like a gd idea to you could even prep the soil as you go


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 2, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> pool?


So its not a pool pump in the pic ?


----------



## Lucky Luke (Apr 2, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> So its not a pool pump in the pic ?


ahh!
No mate. That pumps water from my water tank up to the house. 

Only town service i get is rubbish/recycling bins pick up.


----------



## bict (Apr 2, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> your harvest still looking strong?
> 
> My plants have slowed down a heap with the rain and the cold snap. Was 5 c here this morning at 7am...I hope we dont get an early frost.


Not seen it since I harvested  my plants also hadn't grown much last time I saw em


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 2, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> ahh!
> No mate. That pumps water from my water tank up to the house.
> 
> Only town service i get is rubbish/recycling bins pick up.


Damn cos i was thinking harvest bbq at your pool
.then im thinking fuck its cold over there already kol


----------



## Nugachino (Apr 2, 2017)

I decided to take a group photo of my ladies. The skinny one up the back doesn't quite know what it's doing. As its more branch than anything else. The one up front on the right is starting to get a lil weight. And the one on the left is my indoor big booty babeh.


----------



## bobqp (Apr 2, 2017)

Nugachino said:


> I decided to take a group photo of my ladies. The skinny one up the back doesn't quite know what it's doing. As its more branch than anything else. The one up front on the right is starting to get a lil weight. And the one on the left is my indoor big booty babeh.View attachment 3917707


Nice little plants. Hope they turn out to be nice and potent


----------



## Nugachino (Apr 2, 2017)

Cheers man. I was kinda hoping at least one of my outdoor plants would be closer to my indoor plants size. Doesn't help that they don't get full sun till about 10am. And lose it at about 6pm. Got no better place to put them though.

Not with nosey neighbours and a dopey dog to eat everything.


----------



## bobqp (Apr 2, 2017)

Nugachino said:


> I decided to take a group photo of my ladies. The skinny one up the back doesn't quite know what it's doing. As its more branch than anything else. The one up front on the right is starting to get a lil weight. And the one on the left is my indoor big booty babeh.View attachment 3917707


 the one on the left looks like a nice little plant . very healthy


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 2, 2017)

Spot the smiley face


----------



## Lucky Luke (Apr 2, 2017)

lol on the right!


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 2, 2017)

Dont know bout you lads but im getting impatient lol...powerfeed bloom,epsom salt and a gd bloom buster 0-4-20 in a all in one drink last nite to start the next 6 days perfect sunshine


----------



## treemansbuds (Apr 2, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> Spot the smiley face
> View attachment 3918088


On your face?
TMB-


----------



## bict (Apr 2, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> Dont know bout you lads but im getting impatient lol...powerfeed bloom,epsom salt and a gd bloom buster 0-4-20 in a all in one drink last nite to start the next 6 days perfect sunshine


Same haha


----------



## Lucky Luke (Apr 2, 2017)

impatient and nervous...rippers, wind and rain..early frosts..lots of variables to contend with and soo close to the finish line.


----------



## bict (Apr 2, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> impatient and nervous...rippers, wind and rain..early frosts..lots of variables to contend with and soo close to the finish line.


Indeed, I reckon ill pull my 707 on Saturday.


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 2, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> impatient and nervous...rippers, wind and rain..early frosts..lots of variables to contend with and soo close to the finish line.


Im sleeping with my big girl soon


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 2, 2017)

treemansbuds said:


> On your face?
> TMB-


Onher face ...i always smile then


----------



## bobqp (Apr 3, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> Spot the smiley face
> View attachment 3918088


Have you seen these seeds


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 3, 2017)

bobqp said:


> Have you seen these seedsView attachment 3918275


No i havnt but that does sound interesting bob...ill be doing another order prob in june so will prob grab a couple of those to


----------



## bobqp (Apr 3, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> No i havnt but that does sound interesting bob...ill be doing another order prob in june so will prob grab a couple of those to


Sounds like the gorilla glue cross I was looking for. Expect a lot more gorilla glue crosses to appear before Xmas on attitude


----------



## sandhill larry (Apr 3, 2017)

Hey guys. Everyone's grows are looking great. Getting close. 

I'm getting close on my Spring crop too. We are getting thunderstorms today. Another round is coming through on Wednesday. These are new strains to me, so not sure when I have to start worrying about re-veg. This is the Gorille de Raisin. {I cut that top bud today. The frost damage was pretty bad, and it broke when I was looking at it}


----------



## bobqp (Apr 4, 2017)

sandhill larry said:


> Hey guys. Everyone's grows are looking great. Getting close.
> 
> I'm getting close on my Spring crop too. We are getting thunderstorms today. Another round is coming through on Wednesday. These are new strains to me, so not sure when I have to start worrying about re-veg. This is the Gorille de Raisin. {I cut that top bud today. The frost damage was pretty bad, and it broke when I was looking at it}
> 
> ...


That's a nice little strain you have there. Nice stocky plant


----------



## bict (Apr 4, 2017)

sandhill larry said:


> Hey guys. Everyone's grows are looking great. Getting close.
> 
> I'm getting close on my Spring crop too. We are getting thunderstorms today. Another round is coming through on Wednesday. These are new strains to me, so not sure when I have to start worrying about re-veg. This is the Gorille de Raisin. {I cut that top bud today. The frost damage was pretty bad, and it broke when I was looking at it}
> 
> ...


Beautiful buds you have there Larry. Love the colours.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Apr 4, 2017)

well fk..

Had to pull what should of been my 2nd biggest plant. I must of missed some balls and she is concentrating on seeding herself, Mold was still an issue to. Striped all the bud off her (including the moldy bits) and gave it a H2o2 bath. Only filled one layer of my net with fluffy crap. Will end up as Hash oil.

Biggest plant I also had to cut a very small bit of mold out. Its still all clear Trichomes...The other one seem to be dormant and hasnt really recovered from the rain and the cold snap....Back yard plants are all looking healthy apart from one that has also hermied...Ive isolated it. Ill see if it bulks up a tad more, and watch for seed pods before it also gets put into the Oil bag.

Not looking like the year i had planned. Bad start and a finish that just isn't supplying any good luck. But thats growing eh. .

On the plus side one of the ways I can go to my plot has a gate across a dirt access road. This gate has 5 or 7 padlocks in a chain for different srvices to use. It was unlocked and open today so as i was in my work vehicle i was able to grab a padlock i have in the toolbox and link it to the chain. On my way back out the gate was closed and locked with my padlock in place. Thats a huge score for deliving soil, extra water container (rubbish bins) etc for next year! Will save lots of back breaking and risky walks in. Drive in real early, unload just off the track and drive out. Walk back in and ferry all the gear in one go. Big score!


----------



## Joomby (Apr 4, 2017)

How do you guys pay for your items. I tried credit debit but attitude currently have no card services. Is it easy enough just to pay over the phone? 


bobqp said:


> Have you seen these seedsView attachment 3918275[/QUOTE


----------



## bobqp (Apr 5, 2017)

Joomby said:


> How do you guys pay for your items. I tried credit debit but attitude currently have no card services. Is it easy enough just to pay over the phone?


Bank transfer for attitude


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 5, 2017)

V


Joomby said:


> How do you guys pay for your items. I tried credit debit but attitude currently have no card services. Is it easy enough just to pay over the phone?


Visa is the only one that works for attitude credit card i think nowadays...last one fone 4 weeks ago for me
Mastercard is out so its visa,bank transfer im mot sure is allowable anymore from overseas banks ? Bitcoin works and sending cash


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 5, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> well fk..
> 
> Had to pull what should of been my 2nd biggest plant. I must of missed some balls and she is concentrating on seeding herself, Mold was still an issue to. Striped all the bud off her (including the moldy bits) and gave it a H2o2 bath. Only filled one layer of my net with fluffy crap. Will end up as Hash oil.
> 
> ...


Ur a hardworker mate next yr hopefully.its your turn in the wheel of fortune !


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 5, 2017)

Gd luck aussies nearing the end


----------



## Nugachino (Apr 5, 2017)

Think I need to get my ass into gear for next season. My outdoor plants don't look quite as ready half of these do.

Buds are still quite small. And only just starting to frost up.

But good work anyway guys. It's all looking really good.


----------



## bict (Apr 5, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> well fk..
> 
> Had to pull what should of been my 2nd biggest plant. I must of missed some balls and she is concentrating on seeding herself, Mold was still an issue to. Striped all the bud off her (including the moldy bits) and gave it a H2o2 bath. Only filled one layer of my net with fluffy crap. Will end up as Hash oil.
> 
> ...


Shit man, that's unlucky as fuck :/


----------



## Nugachino (Apr 5, 2017)

That sucks, Luke. What you gonna do with the plant? 

Any point hashing it? And what did you do with the seeds?


----------



## Joomby (Apr 5, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> V
> 
> Visa is the only one that works for attitude credit card i think nowadays...last one fone 4 weeks ago for me
> Mastercard is out so its visa,bank transfer im mot sure is allowable anymore from overseas banks ? Bitcoin works and sending cash


Yeah the visa wouldn't work. I ended up ordering through seedsman


----------



## Lucky Luke (Apr 5, 2017)

Nugachino said:


> That sucks, Luke. What you gonna do with the plant?
> 
> Any point hashing it? And what did you do with the seeds?


Going to try a Ethanol wash. Doesn't look to hard at all do to and will give me hash oil.

If that works then ill decide what to offload. The oil (has to be worth good $ per gram here. Ive only ever seen it once and that was in the top end of WA). Or keep the oil and offload the bud i still have growing..or a bit of both depending on the quantity of oil i get. Unless i fk it up and then the problem is solved..lol.

Seeds will go in the bin.


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 5, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> Going to try a Ethanol wash. Doesn't look to hard at all do to and will give me hash oil.
> 
> If that works then ill decide what to offload. The oil (has to be worth good $ per gram here. Ive only ever seen it once and that was in the top end of WA). Or keep the oil and offload the bud i still have growing..or a bit of both depending on the quantity of oil i get. Unless i fk it up and then the problem is solved..lol.
> 
> Seeds will go in the bin.


Gd market for oil with vapes everywhere now


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 5, 2017)

Looking at prob 4oz of pakistan valley trimmimg the rest today.
Happy with that as the poor thing had to grow under the sour and considering it was a bit sun starved its going into the jars in bedroom for me n the missus to use as needed.
Will give a better smoke report after a cure but without a cure im calling it a genuine one hitter...feels like its 4x the strength of the black dog and really trys to put you to sleep...had a smoke last night and while at the table to eat tea an hour later i felt like i was to tired to eat 
Can call it now if anyone suffers bad migraines etc or needs sleep this smoke is gd for that
1.5 oz per jar first jar being cured now


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 5, 2017)

Buying more seeds for a mate to run 5x pakistani valleys indoor.
Seems more than suited for artificial growing.


----------



## Nugachino (Apr 5, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> Going to try a Ethanol wash. Doesn't look to hard at all do to and will give me hash oil.
> 
> If that works then ill decide what to offload. The oil (has to be worth good $ per gram here. Ive only ever seen it once and that was in the top end of WA). Or keep the oil and offload the bud i still have growing..or a bit of both depending on the quantity of oil i get. Unless i fk it up and then the problem is solved..lol.
> 
> Seeds will go in the bin.



Anything viable in those seeds? Pm me.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Apr 5, 2017)

Nugachino said:


> Anything viable in those seeds? Pm me.


there from a Hermi..not worth the hassle.


----------



## bi polar express (Apr 5, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> Looking at prob 4oz of pakistan valley trimmimg the rest today.
> Happy with that as the poor thing had to grow under the sour and considering it was a bit sun starved its going into the jars in bedroom for me n the missus to use as needed.
> Will give a better smoke report after a cure but without a cure im calling it a genuine one hitter...feels like its 4x the strength of the black dog and really trys to put you to sleep...had a smoke last night and while at the table to eat tea an hour later i felt like i was to tired to eat
> Can call it now if anyone suffers bad migraines etc or needs sleep this smoke is gd for that
> ...


Fuck I need that and a couple of bitches and ill get my day going fucking rainy bullshit outside all day and I wanted to go fishing


----------



## Lucky Luke (Apr 5, 2017)

Anyone interested a couple of vids on Ethanol wash https://www.rollitup.org/t/ethanol-wash-extraction.937044/


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 5, 2017)

Blue dream


----------



## bobqp (Apr 6, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> Blue dream
> View attachment 3919670


Jesus that's a nice pheno of blue dream. Hoping to get a more sativa pheno out of the colloidial silver cross I do.


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 6, 2017)

110 grams dry on the pakistan valley happy with that the poor thing had to grow under the sour kush in a 15 gallon smart pot
One thing though...the PV is blow ya smoke gonna be hard but im gonna try n leave it for night time or late in the day


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 6, 2017)

Pulling a combined 8 oz off two small ones due to lack of room will see me next year dig another big hole like the sour is in and do just 2 plants side by side.. (100 gallon holes)

Plot no 2 at my mates house a farm as well seen me supply a training day,black dog and sour diesel 5 week.old seedlings.
Training day was shit fluffy leafy stuff low yield
Sour diesel is still drying but will get more than a lb but less than 1.5
Black dog is the gem ...well over a lb but less than 2 of dank heavy as fuck buds !


----------



## bict (Apr 7, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> Pulling a combined 8 oz off two small ones due to lack of room will see me next year dig another big hole like the sour is in and do just 2 plants side by side.. (100 gallon holes)
> 
> Plot no 2 at my mates house a farm as well seen me supply a training day,black dog and sour diesel 5 week.old seedlings.
> Training day was shit fluffy leafy stuff low yield
> ...


My training day is the same :/


----------



## bict (Apr 7, 2017)

I'm back and undistracted ! First round of assignments done haha going to harvest more plants and collect my dry delicious candy tomorrow


----------



## bict (Apr 7, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> Looking at prob 4oz of pakistan valley trimmimg the rest today.
> Happy with that as the poor thing had to grow under the sour and considering it was a bit sun starved its going into the jars in bedroom for me n the missus to use as needed.
> Will give a better smoke report after a cure but without a cure im calling it a genuine one hitter...feels like its 4x the strength of the black dog and really trys to put you to sleep...had a smoke last night and while at the table to eat tea an hour later i felt like i was to tired to eat
> Can call it now if anyone suffers bad migraines etc or needs sleep this smoke is gd for that
> ...


Looks delicious! Really good!


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 7, 2017)

rippers been more busy this year..good mate I visit often got done over last week and the dude across the road I go halves with now n then for seed orders got ripped few days ago..he was lucky he had harvested the bulk of it the night before which tells me its one of his mates who have got light fingers


----------



## Lucky Luke (Apr 7, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> rippers been more busy this year..good mate I visit often got done over last week and the dude across the road I go halves with now n then for seed orders got ripped few days ago..he was lucky he had harvested the bulk of it the night before which tells me its one of his mates who have got light fingers


its usually somebody in the circle with light fingers or a running mouth.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Apr 7, 2017)

bict said:


> I'm back and undistracted ! First round of assignments done haha going to harvest more plants and collect my dry delicious candy tomorrow


dont forget some pics this time!


----------



## bict (Apr 7, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> dont forget some pics this time!


Will do


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 7, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> its usually somebody in the circle with light fingers or a running mouth.


that's why I keep my enemies in check but my friends checked !


----------



## Joomby (Apr 8, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> that's why I keep my enemies in check but my friends checked !


For sure. The first thing my oldman said when I started my first grow was "keep it to yourself don't tell a soul especially your mates" .and as usual I learnt the hard way.i was showing off my first plant to some mates and 2 days later it was gone.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Apr 8, 2017)

Bict, i hope your not out in this thunder and rain harvesting. You may catch a cold..


And I wish this weather would fk right off!!!!


----------



## bict (Apr 8, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> Bict, i hope your not out in this thunder and rain harvesting. You may catch a cold..
> 
> 
> And I wish this weather would fk right off!!!!


I was indeed haha. Had to harvest all my plants and pretty much lost all the ultra, training day and rock to mold. Started at 12 in the afternoon and finished @ 12:30 in the morning and that was with another persons help. 

Had all my strains organised into individual drying racks and just as we nearly finished the wire holding it up gave way and all the bud fell out  So i only know of 3 strains that i hung which i know for sure 

Delicious candy has finished drying and weighs 10 ozs.


----------



## bict (Apr 8, 2017)

The guy who helped me has grown for a lot longer than me (also alot older than me) and he estimated it was well over 5 pounds. Probs 7-9. Which will be great if it is  
Will get a photo of it all drying soon.


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 8, 2017)

bict said:


> The guy who helped me has grown for a lot longer than me (also alot older than me) and he estimated it was well over 5 pounds. Probs 7-9. Which will be great if it is
> Will get a photo of it all drying soon.


You done me proud son lol
Pity bout the mold i knew u might be in trouble with the rocklock with humidity but the rest i wasnt sure bout.
Wats the word on the tmb strains ?


Ps dont forget me when u do a seed order im in the karma train lol
Congrats on wat u got ...
Heres wat the trim and 2 ounces of paki valley look like in 392 grams pure canna butter ohh yeah !!


----------



## bict (Apr 8, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> You done me proud son lol
> Pity bout the mold i knew u might be in trouble with the rocklock with humidity but the rest i wasnt sure bout.
> Wats the word on the tmb strains ?
> 
> ...


Ty man  and no I wont forget  
Gmk between 1-1.5 pound. 
Orange og about 10-12 ozs. 
Alpha diesel legit the most out of all of em 1.2-1.7 pound. These are guesses of dry weight. 
Its a good result


----------



## bict (Apr 8, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> You done me proud son lol
> Pity bout the mold i knew u might be in trouble with the rocklock with humidity but the rest i wasnt sure bout.
> Wats the word on the tmb strains ?
> 
> ...


That looks like potent butter haha.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Apr 8, 2017)

Nice Bict, shame about the end weather.


----------



## Nugachino (Apr 8, 2017)




----------



## bict (Apr 8, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> Nice Bict, shame about the end weather.


Indeed, it was pissing down when I was cutting em down.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Apr 9, 2017)

bict said:


> Indeed, it was pissing down when I was cutting em down.


i was able to get my potted ones under cover..not looking forward to seeing the bush ones... More rain all this week to..


----------



## Lucky Luke (Apr 9, 2017)

Back yard plants are still doing well. Being in pots i was able to move them under cover from the latest rain.

The ones at the plot have not fared as well. I cut out some more mold again today. So far, not including todays harvest i have 35g of dried bud and trim put aside for oil.

Looks like the last decent one at the plot will have to be fully harvested early. I had to do that last year as well. Time for a different strain for the plot next year.

Im so over this season. Baring a catastrophe I'll still make more than enough smoke for me and my friends for the year but I would of like a little more weight and quality..and maybe a holiday...


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 10, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> Back yard plants are still doing well. Being in pots i was able to move them under cover from the latest rain.
> 
> The ones at the plot have not fared as well. I cut out some more mold again today. So far, not including todays harvest i have 35g of dried bud and trim put aside for oil.
> 
> ...


Getaway mountains strains sound perfect


----------



## Lucky Luke (Apr 10, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> Getaway mountains strains sound perfect


LOL i just got a delivery of around 200 seeds....im not in the market for anymore at the moment. Thank you Bob.


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 10, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> LOL i just got a delivery of around 200 seeds....im not in the market for anymore at the moment. Thank you Bob.


Bob !


----------



## bobqp (Apr 10, 2017)

Sorry to see you guys having problems so close to harvest .was sure you boys had a home run with the weather. Still having crap weather up here. Had almost 7 weeks of rain flooded 3 times hurricane winds from the cyclone . havnt checked on the last couple of plants for two weeks . rippers are going crazy at the moment because most of growers have lost there plants to mold. No one I know has harvested this year. People are stealing left right and centre. Had problems with the gth1 in the winds due to the thinness of the branches apparently most rare darkness strains have vine like branches.


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 10, 2017)

bobqp said:


> Sorry to see you guys having problems so close to harvest .was sure you boys had a home run with the weather. Still having crap weather up here. Had almost 7 weeks of rain flooded 3 times hurricane winds from the cyclone . havnt checked on the last couple of plants for two weeks . rippers are going crazy at the moment because most of growers have lost there plants to mold. No one I know has harvested this year. People are stealing left right and centre. Had problems with the gth1 in the winds due to the thinness of the branches apparently most rare darkness strains have vine like branches.


The gth from tare dankness held 1.2lb easy on the branches last year..i think its more the sunlight yours are able to get hence some strains are weak branched


----------



## bobqp (Apr 10, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> The gth from tare dankness held 1.2lb easy on the branches last year..i think its more the sunlight yours are able to get hence some strains are weak branched


Hopefully that's the case. Your blue dream is looking great.


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 10, 2017)

bobqp said:


> Hopefully that's the case. Your blue dream is looking great.


Im sharing that one brother..its not my.property but he does 3 or 4 there everyyear and i pick and supply strains
It looks way bigger than the gth from last yr so she may be 2 lber yet huge buds cant put hand around


----------



## bobqp (Apr 10, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> Im sharing that one brother..its not my.property but he does 3 or 4 there everyyear and i pick and supply strains
> It looks way bigger than the gth from last yr so she may be 2 lber yet huge buds cant put hand around


Sounds like a really nice yeild. My blue dream is indica dominant but has very little smell .smells like an apple x blueberry. Havt to admit it has solid buds on it.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Apr 10, 2017)

Spoke to one of my mates last night.

He pulled his on the weekend (some Indica's- not sure of strains). Like most he had to pull early due to mold.

Not a good season for the eastern sea board by the looks.


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 10, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> Spoke to one of my mates last night.
> 
> He pulled his on the weekend (some Indica's- not sure of strains). Like most he had to pull early due to mold.
> 
> Not a good season for the eastern sea board by the looks.


Im blessed where i am and i know it 
Feel for u guys and the effort that goes in to only see mold etc wipe shit out
Driest part of oz has its perks


----------



## sandhill larry (Apr 10, 2017)

bict said:


> I was indeed haha. Had to harvest all my plants and pretty much lost all the ultra, training day and rock to mold. Started at 12 in the afternoon and finished @ 12:30 in the morning and that was with another persons help.
> 
> Had all my strains organised into individual drying racks and just as we nearly finished the wire holding it up gave way and all the bud fell out  So i only know of 3 strains that i hung which i know for sure
> 
> Delicious candy has finished drying and weighs 10 ozs.


I call my loose seeds Tray Jumpers. Those are Rack Breakers.


----------



## sandhill larry (Apr 10, 2017)

I chopped all of my Spring Crop this week. Everything was starting to re-veg. Here is some of the untrimmed Gorille de Raisin. Seeds are Ass Cheese X Gorille de Raisin.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Apr 11, 2017)

sandhill larry said:


> I chopped all of my Spring Crop this week. Everything was starting to re-veg. Here is some of the untrimmed Gorille de Raisin. Seeds are Ass Cheese X Gorille de Raisin.
> 
> View attachment 3922444


now that looks like a nice salad!


----------



## bobqp (Apr 11, 2017)

Pretty sure the growers in nz copped it as well.


----------



## bobqp (Apr 11, 2017)

sandhill larry said:


> I chopped all of my Spring Crop this week. Everything was starting to re-veg. Here is some of the untrimmed Gorille de Raisin. Seeds are Ass Cheese X Gorille de Raisin.
> 
> View attachment 3922444


Mmm yumm


----------



## Lucky Luke (Apr 11, 2017)

bobqp said:


> Pretty sure the growers in nz copped it as well.


well thats alright then...hehe..lol


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 11, 2017)

Sheep shaggers unite lol


----------



## Lucky Luke (Apr 11, 2017)

Potted plants are doing well.

Whats these little golden brown spots on the suger leaf?


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 11, 2017)

Looks nice..not sure bout the brown its not i bugs if they aint moving lol 
Weird tho something to do with em in pots maybe mate ?
Frosty sativa


----------



## Lucky Luke (Apr 11, 2017)

Close up of the frost.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Apr 11, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> Looks nice..not sure bout the brown its not i bugs if they aint moving lol
> Weird tho something to do with em in pots maybe mate ?
> Frosty sativa


yea..i dont know what it is..maybe a rust of some kind?// looks kinda cool.


----------



## bobqp (Apr 12, 2017)

Nic


Lucky Luke said:


> Potted plants are doing well.
> 
> Whats these little golden brown spots on the suger leaf?
> 
> View attachment 3923145 View attachment 3923146 View attachment 3923147


 Nice little sativa lukey


----------



## bobqp (Apr 12, 2017)

Sweet sativa still 4 or 5 weeks away from harvest. 1 of 5 plants I have left alive.


----------



## sandhill larry (Apr 12, 2017)

bobqp said:


> Sweet sativa still 4 or 5 weeks away from harvest. 1 of 5 plants I have left alive. View attachment 3923215


Hope some of those make it to the barn for you. Good luck.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Apr 12, 2017)

bobqp said:


> Sweet sativa still 4 or 5 weeks away from harvest. 1 of 5 plants I have left alive. View attachment 3923215


GL in the final stages.

Its gotten to cold at night here (down to single figures) and growth in the gorilla plot has stopped. Looks like ill have to harvest whats there before the next onslaught of rain.

The potted ones seem to stay a bit warmer in that enclave they are in. I have one in the garden and its become stagnant to.


----------



## bobqp (Apr 13, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> GL in the final stages.
> 
> Its gotten to cold at night here (down to single figures) and growth in the gorilla plot has stopped. Looks like ill have to harvest whats there before the next onslaught of rain.
> 
> The potted ones seem to stay a bit warmer in that enclave they are in. I have one in the garden and its become stagnant to.


Yeh once that temp drops they go dormant . hopefully they will be a nice smoke


----------



## bobqp (Apr 13, 2017)

sandhill larry said:


> Hope some of those make it to the barn for you. Good luck.


A couple would be nice to harvest. Picked my spots for winter have my strains .looking forward to making new hybrids


----------



## Lucky Luke (Apr 13, 2017)

bobqp said:


> Yeh once that temp drops they go dormant . hopefully they will be a nice smoke


Global warming needs to hurry up...


----------



## bobqp (Apr 13, 2017)

Last 3 years in the middle of winter we have had heat waves . and I mean opening up all windows and turning the fans on. Very weird .hoping it happens again so I can show you boys the temps.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Apr 13, 2017)

bobqp said:


> Last 3 years in the middle of winter we have had heat waves . and I mean opening up all windows and turning the fans on. Very weird .hoping it happens again so I can show you boys the temps.


yea yea..rub it in...


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 13, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> yea yea..rub it in...


i wont tell u boys about my winter then


----------



## Lucky Luke (Apr 13, 2017)

Looks like rain Wednesday afternoon and Thursday.

. Pull date shall be Tuesday for the two left at the plot.


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 13, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> Looks like rain Wednesday afternoon and Thursday.
> 
> . Pull date shall be Tuesday for the two left at the plot.


We have rain spread over 2 days as well but temps are 27-28
I should kerp an eye on the girl or maybe even cover it ?
Should i be worried if the harvest date is a week from now ?the rain is due in 4 days time harvest is prob 4 days after


----------



## Lucky Luke (Apr 13, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> We have rain spread over 2 days as well but temps are 27-28
> I should kerp an eye on the girl or maybe even cover it ?
> Should i be worried if the harvest date is a week from now ?the rain is due in 4 days time harvest is prob 4 days after


id cover her if i was you.

water and dense buds dont mix.


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 13, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> id cover her if i was you.
> 
> water and dense buds dont mix.


But at the 95% of flower ?


----------



## Lucky Luke (Apr 14, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> But at the 95% of flower ?


i dont worry about a grow until the end.

were at the end..im a nervous wreck ..lmao. Id be worried. I even picked up a panel of used lasor light from the tip shop a week or so ago just to put my potted ones under when it sprinkles (or rain or fog, dew....etc..),, got to love used bricks and used clear sheeting (well it was clear once).

Wife and i combined last years harvest into the one jar this arvo, (thats about a year supply for just me and her-just).

Had a couple of cones, Cold Chisel on the system..beer in hand..Cheers fkrs!


where bicts pics? i hope he is ok.


----------



## bobqp (Apr 14, 2017)

Imagine if mullumbimby madness was still around . the yields we would pull with that strain


----------



## WAswottyRIU (Apr 14, 2017)

Gday, new to RIU this seems to be the place for all OZ growers. Here's my back yard effort in Perth, it's just bag seed planted early mid December. Can't really have big plants I like to LST keep them low . Everything looks good so far, weather is really good over here steady high 20s with no rain...not sure why there uploading sideways

Sent from my SM-G930F using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 14, 2017)

WAswottyRIU said:


> Gday, new to RIU this seems to be the place for all OZ growers. Here's my back yard effort in Perth, it's just bag seed planted early mid December. Can't really have big plants I like to LST keep them low . Everything looks good so far, weather is really good over here steady high 20s with no rain...not sure why there uploading sideways
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Rollitup mobile app


welcome mate plants look gd....gd yields for pots that size well done man


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 14, 2017)

ive just got up watered the girl and fuck me what a day...24 already 28 max today and the same for next 3 days...great mid april weather night temps around 8-10
might have to do a photo shoot even tho yall getting sick of me posting pics


----------



## Lucky Luke (Apr 14, 2017)

WAswottyRIU said:


> Gday, new to RIU this seems to be the place for all OZ growers. Here's my back yard effort in Perth, it's just bag seed planted early mid December. Can't really have big plants I like to LST keep them low . Everything looks good so far, weather is really good over here steady high 20s with no rain...not sure why there uploading sideways
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Rollitup mobile app


Lookin healthy!


----------



## bict (Apr 14, 2017)

Well, the rot didn't stop. Lost two thirds of my harvest to rot when it was drying. 
Only salvaged 2 and a half pounds.  

Better than nothing though. Bye bye 30 grand, hello 10.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Apr 14, 2017)

bict said:


> Well, the rot didn't stop. Lost two thirds of my harvest to rot when it was drying.
> Only salvaged 2 and a half pounds.
> 
> Better than nothing though. Bye bye 30 grand, hello 10.


well fk. thats horrible

But thats why i have been h2o2 bathing. Its $6 well spent Wack it on ur "must purchase" list for next year.

How the hell do u get 10k from 2 1/2 Pounds?


----------



## bict (Apr 14, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> well fk. thats horrible
> 
> But thats why i have been h2o2 bathing. Its $6 well spent Wack it on ur "must purchase" list for next year.
> 
> How the hell do u get 10k from 2 1/2 Pounds?


Indeed, gonna invest in it. 
Easy


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 14, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> well fk. thats horrible
> 
> But thats why i have been h2o2 bathing. Its $6 well spent Wack it on ur "must purchase" list for next year.
> 
> How the hell do u get 10k from 2 1/2 Pounds?


40 oz x 250 =10k easy if you don't mind selling singles


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 14, 2017)

bict said:


> Well, the rot didn't stop. Lost two thirds of my harvest to rot when it was drying.
> Only salvaged 2 and a half pounds.
> 
> Better than nothing though. Bye bye 30 grand, hello 10.


that's a downer but at least you got something worthwhile...ive never thought about rot cos ive never exp it


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 14, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> 40 oz x 250 =10k easy if you don't mind selling singles


they go for 250 here all yr round...and when its flooded its still 240-250 providing it better than a lot of the other shit floating around..then again ive seen that same shit go for 250 when its a flooded market..work that out lol


----------



## Lucky Luke (Apr 14, 2017)

ah ok, fair enough i thought ud just wholesale it.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Apr 15, 2017)

mmmhmmm

https://www.massroots.com/learn/how-much-does-a-pound-of-weed-actually-weigh


----------



## bict (Apr 15, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> that's a downer but at least you got something worthwhile...ive never thought about rot cos ive never exp it


Lucky  I was pretty fucked off, but looking on the bright side.


----------



## bict (Apr 15, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> 40 oz x 250 =10k easy if you don't mind selling singles


I sell smaller stuff too so it makes extra.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Apr 15, 2017)

bict said:


> Lucky  I was pretty fucked off, but looking on the bright side.


I dont blame ya..id be pissed.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Apr 15, 2017)

Tough season for most of us.


----------



## bict (Apr 15, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> Tough season for most of us.


Fucking ae, my toughest. Sucks shit.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Apr 15, 2017)

bict said:


> Fucking ae, my toughest. Sucks shit.


lol..and i bet your already planning next years!!..lmao


----------



## bict (Apr 15, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> lol..and i bet your already planning next years!!..lmao


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 15, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> they go for 250 here all yr round...and when its flooded its still 240-250 providing it better than a lot of the other shit floating around..then again ive seen that same shit go for 250 when its a flooded market..work that out lol


theres no way if hes wholesaling it he would get 4k a pound ...if u guys do in tassy ill send a lb over lol...


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 15, 2017)

bict said:


> I sell smaller stuff too so it makes extra.


least out of all those strains you have an idea what if anything works out of them for another yr and what not to go near again


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 15, 2017)




----------



## Lucky Luke (Apr 15, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> theres no way if hes wholesaling it he would get 4k a pound ...if u guys do in tassy ill send a lb over lol...


...i know...


----------



## bobqp (Apr 15, 2017)

Sorry to hear about the rot down in Tassie . was hoping you boys would go rot free throughout the season. Looks like ruby will bring it home touch wood. Learnt a very valuable lesson this year . use a wide variety of strains so you know what can handle drought , rain, mold ,disease etc.will go out today and check if my 8 foot tall sweet sativa is alive or not. Suns been out for a week but the rain done its damage on most strains . money maker pic shows what constant rain does pic in front plant dieing plant behind brown and dead compared to a healthy strains    which has beat all odds to survive


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 15, 2017)

bobqp said:


> Sorry to hear about the rot down in Tassie . was hoping you boys would go rot free throughout the season. Looks like ruby will bring it home touch wood. Learnt a very valuable lesson this year . use a wide variety of strains so you know what can handle drought , rain, mold ,disease etc.will go out today and check if my 8 foot tall sweet sativa is alive or not. Suns been out for a week but the rain done its damage on most strains . money maker pic shows what constant rain does pic in front plant dieing plant behind brown and dead compared to a healthy strainsView attachment 3925534 View attachment 3925535 View attachment 3925536 View attachment 3925537 which has beat all odds to survive


fuck those two first pics are scary bro!


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 15, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> ...i know...


then why were you surprised


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 15, 2017)

hope everyone and their families are having a gd easter


----------



## bict (Apr 15, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> hope everyone and their families are having a gd easter


You too rubes!


----------



## bict (Apr 15, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> least out of all those strains you have an idea what if anything works out of them for another yr and what not to go near again


Indeed. The 707 is resistant as all hell.


----------



## bobqp (Apr 15, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> fuck those two first pics are scary bro!


Yeh that's what nearly all my plants look like. Worst I've ever seen. Only sativa dominant strains are still healthy . can't believe bict got rot on his beautiful plants. Got another 15 tnr off a plant yesterday . mmm I luv that Thai smell. Will use tnr to make a smaller strain similar to mullimbimby madness.


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 15, 2017)

bict said:


> Indeed. The 707 is resistant as all hell.


Thats gd to know cos the sour kush has the headband in it if i remember rightly...rain coming in 3 days


----------



## Lucky Luke (Apr 15, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> then why were you surprised


cause i thought he wholesaled it.


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 15, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> cause i thought he wholesaled it.


Id pass a couple o these onto ya if i was only a few streets away 
Paki valley canna cookies


----------



## bobqp (Apr 16, 2017)

Did anyone get the chance to get hold of some if kangas strains before he went to jail.?


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 16, 2017)




----------



## Lucky Luke (Apr 16, 2017)

Decided to chop the two plants left at the plot this morning. I did leave the smaller popcorn on them just in case we get 3 to 4 weeks of nice warm dry weather (but lets face it..not much chance of that!) Ill pop up there early May and have a look.

The last few weeks has definitely let me down on these two. Bud is fairly light, airy and under developed, with is a shame but it should still smoke well.

Ended up with 5 and 1/2 trays of the drying rack filled.

Potted plants are still doing there thing but some nice warm weather would be good..


----------



## bobqp (Apr 16, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> Decided to chop the two plants left at the plot this morning. I did leave the smaller popcorn on them just in case we get 3 to 4 weeks of nice warm dry weather (but lets face it..not much chance of that!) Ill pop up there early May and have a look.
> 
> The last few weeks has definitely let me down on these two. Bud is fairly light, airy and under developed, with is a shame but it should still smoke well.
> 
> ...


Better luck next year lukey . I'm on my way out bush now to put up a couple more greenhouses.


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 16, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> Decided to chop the two plants left at the plot this morning. I did leave the smaller popcorn on them just in case we get 3 to 4 weeks of nice warm dry weather (but lets face it..not much chance of that!) Ill pop up there early May and have a look.
> 
> The last few weeks has definitely let me down on these two. Bud is fairly light, airy and under developed, with is a shame but it should still smoke well.
> 
> ...


hope the potted ones finish ok for you mate..ive definitely learnt what trying conditions all you guys have to deal with.Makes me appreciate my turf and grow a lot more


----------



## Lucky Luke (Apr 16, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> hope the potted ones finish ok for you mate..ive definitely learnt what trying conditions all you guys have to deal with.Makes me appreciate my turf and grow a lot more


yea..o well. u get that. But ive still grown much much more than ill go through in a year plus the oil if that works out plus i still have the potted ones still goin..so I carnt be unhappy..lol

This is why id like to build that undercover area i was talkin about a few weeks ago.


----------



## bobqp (Apr 16, 2017)

Mixture of blue dream,black gum ,gth1 and skunk sativa male. Planted tnr ,c99 ,pineapple express ,skunk sativa ,royal purple kush ,cherry bomb, gorilla bomb seeds out bush they should pop up some time this week.


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 16, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> yea..o well. u get that. But ive still grown much much more than ill go through in a year plus the oil if that works out plus i still have the potted ones still goin..so I carnt be unhappy..lol
> 
> This is why id like to build that undercover area i was talkin about a few weeks ago.


Sounds like a perfect plan luke


----------



## Lucky Luke (Apr 24, 2017)

Has rained for the last 3 days....

Back yard plants are still going, slowly. Have kept them from getting to wet but humidity and cold weather isnt a fantastic combo.


----------



## bobqp (Apr 24, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> Has rained for the last 3 days....
> 
> Back yard plants are still going, slowly. Have kept them from getting to wet but humidity and cold weather isnt a fantastic combo.


You boys seem to be getting the rain down there. Its been dry up here for 2 weeks. But the rain done its toll on the plants . all indica growers lost there crops due to mold. Hopefully next season will be normal haha


----------



## Lucky Luke (Apr 24, 2017)

bobqp said:


> You boys seem to be getting the rain down there. Its been dry up here for 2 weeks. But the rain done its toll on the plants . all indica growers lost there crops due to mold. Hopefully next season will be normal haha


how did u go with the sativa harvest a few days ago?


----------



## bobqp (Apr 24, 2017)

Not 2 bad. Plants started dying from root rot. They still needed 4 week more flowering but none of them had any leaves anymore and the branches were dying . won't really make any money this season. Hoping I can make it up with a good spring harvest.


----------



## bobqp (Apr 24, 2017)

Got these seeds free from attitude hoping someone has grown some of these strains and can tell me if there worth growing or not.
Dinafem critical cheese, white widow
DNA genetics sour kosher
Th seeds m.o.b
Delicious seeds critical super silver haze
G13 labs double black
Blimburn seeds granddaddy purple
Reserva privada sour diesel
Bomb seeds cherry bomb
Emerald triangle black berry og, cherry og
Hso blue dream cbd , green crack cbd
Wos northern lights x big bud.


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 24, 2017)

bobqp said:


> Got these seeds free from attitude hoping someone has grown some of these strains and can tell me if there worth growing or not.
> Dinafem critical cheese, white widow
> DNA genetics sour kosher
> Th seeds m.o.b
> ...


The nlxbb from wos i have grown in my spring experiment just gone nice smelling tasting nugs very fruity but pretty heavy indica dom..not sure thats what you want due to weather u get


----------



## bobqp (Apr 24, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> The nlxbb from wos i have grown in my spring experiment just gone nice smelling tasting nugs very fruity but pretty heavy indica dom..not sure thats what you want due to weather u get


I forgot about that plant. I'll go back and the pics out .cheers


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 24, 2017)

Doing a 16 hr cookup on the trim from the sour kush ...working on 800 grams canna butter for approx 30-38 cookies and using at least 350 grams for a caramel slice 

Salute the anzacs


----------



## bobqp (Apr 24, 2017)

Heading to bed. Getting up early for dawn service. Both grandfathers and there six brothers all fought in the second world war and all came home alive.


----------



## sandhill larry (Apr 24, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> Doing a 16 hr cookup on the trim from the sour kush ...working on 800 grams canna butter for approx 30-38 cookies and using at least 350 grams for a caramel slice
> 
> Salute the anzacs


Sister made canna coconut oil with the whole Tray Jumper I grew out for her, plus some of BIL's bud. She baked brownies using some of it. I had one last night on the way to the camp. Most camp nights I'll smoke a couple of three joints before I hit the sleeping bag. Last night I wasn't able to finish the first one. I was thinking about having one here at work, but maybe a half would be better.


----------



## sandhill larry (Apr 24, 2017)

bobqp said:


> Heading to bed. Getting up early for dawn service. Both grandfathers and there six brothers all fought in the second world war and all came home alive.


My people were lucky in WWII too. Daddy and all his brothers went, as did all of Mamma's brothers. Daddy was shot twice and spent 6 months in a German POW camp, but he came home. All my uncles on both sides of the family came through too. Those men were the salt of the earth.


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 24, 2017)

Great storys ..my two grandfathers both survived but have since passed away.
One was an ambo at papua new guinea working with the fuzzy wuzzies the other was in the navy and the best drunk brawler on his frigate ....i think thats where i get my drinking from or so the family tell me


----------



## sandhill larry (Apr 24, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> Great storys ..my two grandfathers both survived but have since passed away.
> One was an ambo at papua new guinea working with the fuzzy wuzzies the other was in the navy and the best drunk brawler on his frigate ....i think thats where i get my drinking from or so the family tell me


It's a Family Tradition.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Apr 24, 2017)

Both my grandfarthers were in WW1. The one on my dads side had just retired from the Cold Stream guards (served in a few placers including the Boer War)and moved to Australia, He joined the Australian Army at the commencement of the war and came home.

My grandfather on my mothers side lost his brother at Galipolli in WW1 and joined the 2nd machine gun squadron of the Australian Light horse. He made it home.

My dad served 2 tours in Vietnam as a war photographer for the Australian army (many of his pictures hang in the War memorial in Canberra). He made it home although he and I are estranged.


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 24, 2017)

sandhill larry said:


> Sister made canna coconut oil with the whole Tray Jumper I grew out for her, plus some of BIL's bud. She baked brownies using some of it. I had one last night on the way to the camp. Most camp nights I'll smoke a couple of three joints before I hit the sleeping bag. Last night I wasn't able to finish the first one. I was thinking about having one here at work, but maybe a half would be better.


that woulda been a nice deep sleep then


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 24, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> Both my grandfarthers were in WW1. The one on my dads side had just retired from the Cold Stream guards (served in a few placers including the Boer War)and moved to Australia, He joined the Australian Army at the commencement of the war and came home.
> 
> My grandfather on my mothers side lost his brother at Galipolli in WW1 and joined the 2nd machine gun squadron of the Australian Light horse. He made it home.
> 
> My dad served 2 tours in Vietnam as a war photographer for the Australian army (many of his pictures hang in the War memorial in Canberra). He made it home although he and I are estranged.


ww1 hell that's some history..mine were in world war 2 dealing with the japs in the pacific


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 24, 2017)

I loved the movie Gallipoli when it came out


----------



## Lucky Luke (Apr 24, 2017)




----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 24, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


>


that's them...I should dig some old black n white photos out..pops had heaps of photos of the fuzzyz with aussie troops...great pic of about 4 of them with 5 or so aussies sitting on a jap tank


----------



## Lucky Luke (Apr 24, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> that's them...I should dig some old black n white photos out..pops had heaps of photos of the fuzzyz with aussie troops...great pic of about 4 of them with 5 or so aussies sitting on a jap tank


Its a damn shame how we and the yanks are not helping them at the moment. Bloody Indonesians are wiping them out.


----------



## WAswottyRIU (Apr 24, 2017)

Am pretty close i think checked trichs few amber mostly cloudy few clear, decided to take a test should be good by weekend see how she smokes

Sent from my SM-G930F using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 24, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> Its a damn shame how we and the yanks are not helping them at the moment. Bloody Indonesians are wiping them out.


Im actually oblivious to what you are talking about thats a shame in itself...media can give us what they want but never much info on the real atrocities in the world


----------



## Lucky Luke (Apr 25, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> Im actually oblivious to what you are talking about thats a shame in itself...media can give us what they want but never much info on the real atrocities in the world


watch this ruby. its bloody disgusting. Your Grandfather would be rolling in his grave.


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 25, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> watch this ruby. its bloody disgusting. Your Grandfather would be rolling in his grave.


Fuck ....thanks for bringing it to my attention


----------



## Lucky Luke (Apr 26, 2017)

4 days of rain but still surviving..just.


----------



## bobqp (Apr 26, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> 4 days of rain but still surviving..just.
> 
> View attachment 3931372 View attachment 3931373 View attachment 3931374 View attachment 3931375 View attachment 3931376 View attachment 3931377


Still got its fan leaves so its still healthy. Hopefully its mold free at the end. Nice buds you have there lukey


----------



## Lucky Luke (Apr 26, 2017)

bobqp said:


> Still got its fan leaves so its still healthy. Hopefully its mold free at the end. Nice buds you have there lukey


Thanks Bob, Ive had to cut a little bit of mold off. I dont think they will end up finishing properly but ill give it a shot.


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 26, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> Thanks Bob, Ive had to cut a little bit of mold off. I dont think they will end up finishing properly but ill give it a shot.


They look nice.
Im not used to sativa natural look


----------



## bobqp (Apr 26, 2017)

I've got some nice sativa dominant gorilla bombs growing at the moment. Seen a couple of grows of them . have a look at the crystals on the plants from an american grower.got a feeling they will grow very nicely in Tasmania


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 26, 2017)

bobqp said:


> I've got some nice sativa dominant gorilla bombs growing at the moment. Seen a couple of grows of them . have a look at the crystals on the plants from an american grower.got a feeling they will grow very nicely in Tasmania View attachment 3931823 View attachment 3931824


Thats got gorilla glue in it ive heard ?


----------



## bobqp (Apr 26, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> Thats got gorilla glue in it ive heard ?


Yeh gorilla glue 4 .the grows I've seen all say its super potent and the best gg4 cross they have smoked. Really glad I bought them. I know attitude was giving them away for a while. Hoping the trippy gorilla is as potent as gorilla bomb as well. I think there worth trying at spring as long as they don't reveg.


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 26, 2017)

bobqp said:


> Yeh gorilla glue 4 .the grows I've seen all say its super potent and the best gg4 cross they have smoked. Really glad I bought them. I know attitude was giving them away for a while. Hoping the trippy gorilla is as potent as gorilla bomb as well. I think there worth trying at spring as long as they don't reveg.


Hollands hope is mould resistant


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 26, 2017)

Very INDICA and very MOULD resistant bob...sounds great
https://www.seedsman.com/en/holland-s-hope-seeds?___from_store=seedsman_en


----------



## Lucky Luke (Apr 26, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> They look nice.
> Im not used to sativa natural look


There like a bud on a stick..A hot chick in skimpy clothes.

Trimming them doesnt take long...


----------



## bobqp (Apr 27, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> Very INDICA and very MOULD resistant bob...sounds great
> https://www.seedsman.com/en/holland-s-hope-seeds?___from_store=seedsman_en


I'll check it out and look at the reviews and grows .still doing overtime so I might do 2 more orders from attitude and that will be it for the year. Little black d.o.g s will start flowering outdoors soon so I'm still deciding whether to cross it over tnr, THC bomb , cherry bomb, cherry og or royal purple kush . want to try and beef up the potency with a cross while keeping the short growing period.


----------



## bobqp (Apr 27, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> There like a bud on a stick..A hot chick in skimpy clothes.
> 
> Trimming them doesnt take long...


Yeh sativa trimming is a breeze I just pull the fan leaves off and that's it.


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 27, 2017)

bobqp said:


> I'll check it out and look at the reviews and grows .still doing overtime so I might do 2 more orders from attitude and that will be it for the year. Little black d.o.g s will start flowering outdoors soon so I'm still deciding whether to cross it over tnr, THC bomb , cherry bomb, cherry og or royal purple kush . want to try and beef up the potency with a cross while keeping the short growing period.


i must admit after saying the dog didn't pack much punch I had two bowls in a row the other day and was nicely wacked ...got the old eyes a nice shade of red


----------



## Lucky Luke (Apr 27, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> i must admit after saying the dog didn't pack much punch I had two bowls in a row the other day and was nicely wacked ...got the old eyes a nice shade of red


cool..thanks for updating. i was worried.


----------



## bobqp (Apr 27, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> i must admit after saying the dog didn't pack much punch I had two bowls in a row the other day and was nicely wacked ...got the old eyes a nice shade of red


I think it will make a good breeder . I may get a nice pheno from the 2 if not then I'll cross them .Should get 2 winter breeding crops in. Just germinated a critical super silver haze . don't know much about the strain but will cross it with a sweet sativa male. Love free seeds from attitude. Will wait another month then germinate the sour diesel, sour kosher, white widow got some stronger colloidal silver so I'll play around with that and see if I can make female seeds.


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 27, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> cool..thanks for updating. i was worried.


Im prob a bit blindsided by the fact my sour and paki are really good by my expectations...but yes it packs a nice stone and the buds are really solid.
I did have spider mites to deal with on that one to...


----------



## bobqp (Apr 27, 2017)

How much did you end up getting off that big sour girl ?


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 27, 2017)

bobqp said:


> How much did you end up getting off that big sour girl ?


Not quite finished drying yet but a rough estimate would be about 650-750 grams dry......so possibly 25 ish oz 
I have already used 2 oz if dried trim in butter i made again a few day ago
Got 665 grams butter thats all from the kush 
Will come back here for a final weight 
This stuff is greasy on the fingers for dure even after 6 days drying


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 27, 2017)




----------



## bobqp (Apr 27, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3931973


Job well done. You must have good neighbours or a well protected spot they can't see. Very nice big buds. Loooks nice and sticky. Surprised a big plant like here didn't succumb to rot or dampness. Shame the law doesn't allow us to grow a couple of plants in the backyard. Would luv to see how big a plant i could grow without having to drive 25 kms to grow it.


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 27, 2017)

bobqp said:


> Job well done. You must have good neighbours or a well protected spot they can't see. Very nice big buds. Loooks nice and sticky. Surprised a big plant like here didn't succumb to rot or dampness. Shame the law doesn't allow us to grow a couple of plants in the backyard. Would luv to see how big a plant i could grow without having to drive 25 kms to grow it.


My new neighbour who moved in 6 months ago is getting an ounce or 2  
My other neighbour im sure smells it shes been there 4 yrs but never says anything cos i watch her house when shes away 
I live in a gd neighbourhood i know of 4 out of 8 grow outside


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 27, 2017)

bobqp said:


> Job well done. You must have good neighbours or a well protected spot they can't see. Very nice big buds. Loooks nice and sticky. Surprised a big plant like here didn't succumb to rot or dampness. Shame the law doesn't allow us to grow a couple of plants in the backyard. Would luv to see how big a plant i could grow without having to drive 25 kms to grow it.


Noone in my area gets mould remember


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 27, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> My new neighbour who moved in 6 months ago is getting an ounce or 2
> My other neighbour im sure smells it shes been there 4 yrs but never says anything cos i watch her house when shes away
> I live in a gd neighbourhood i know of 4 out of 8 grow outside


On top of all that i lose bout 25% of total sun i should be getting due to stealth


----------



## bobqp (Apr 28, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> On top of all that i lose bout 25% of total sun i should be getting due to stealth


You still get big plants though. Bought golden tiger to get big Sativa's and make sure the rot doesn't ruin my season again. Just a back up strain incase others get mold.


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 28, 2017)

bobqp said:


> You still get big plants though. Bought golden tiger to get big Sativa's and make sure the rot doesn't ruin my season again. Just a back up strain incase others get mold.


Your thinking ahead gd stuff man...
Its taken a few yrs to feel like im dialed into my space that i grow in i feel at ease now knowing wat strains,feeds,topping and scrogging i can do...its an awesome feeling for me on a personal level brother
We are all keen for next season already..anyone rlse get post grow blues lol ?


----------



## bobqp (Apr 28, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> Your thinking ahead gd stuff man...
> Its taken a few yrs to feel like im dialed into my space that i grow in i feel at ease now knowing wat straidozend scrogging i can do...its an awesome feeling for me on a personal level brother
> We are all keen for next season already..anyone rlse get post grow blues lol ?


Haha cheers. I'm busy as hell ATM got 33 seedlings to transplant tomorrow. And and another 40 seeds to germinate in a greenhouse. Temps are great at the moment so I'm going to germinate a couple dozen Sativa's and got pineapple express 1 and 2 ,money maker, tnr serious 6 , black d.o.g , gorilla bomb and skunk to transplant tomorrow. Should be a good winter. Crossed pineapple express over sweet sativa now want to find a nice tnr male to make some nice tall well branched phenos.good to see you got your grow down pat. I think if you had the opportunity to do a big greenhouse like Americans can you would kill it.


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 28, 2017)

bobqp said:


> Haha cheers. I'm busy as hell ATM got 33 seedlings to transplant tomorrow. And and another 40 seeds to germinate in a greenhouse. Temps are great at the moment so I'm going to germinate a couple dozen Sativa's and got pineapple express 1 and 2 ,money maker, tnr serious 6 , black d.o.g , gorilla bomb and skunk to transplant tomorrow. Should be a good winter. Crossed pineapple express over sweet sativa now want to find a nice tnr male to make some nice tall well branched phenos.good to see you got your grow down pat. I think if you had the opportunity to do a big greenhouse like Americans can you would kill it.


Dont tell em ayers rock is an undercover greenhouse lol


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 29, 2017)

26 oz for the sour kush dry,pakistan valley 5.5 oz and black dog 6 oz 
37 oz for the blue dream


no complaints here


----------



## bobqp (Apr 29, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> 26 oz for the sour kush dry,pakistan valley 5.5 oz and black dog 6 oz
> 37 oz for the blue dream
> 
> 
> no complaints here


Job well done. Congrats


----------



## sandhill larry (Apr 29, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> 26 oz for the sour kush dry,pakistan valley 5.5 oz and black dog 6 oz
> 37 oz for the blue dream
> 
> 
> no complaints here


----------



## Lucky Luke (Apr 29, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> 26 oz for the sour kush dry,pakistan valley 5.5 oz and black dog 6 oz
> 37 oz for the blue dream
> 
> 
> no complaints here


Awesome result!!


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 29, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> Awesome result!!


Counting my blessings bro...done another heap of cookies yesterday..now i need some time off work so i can eat some theres 60 odd cookies lol


----------



## Joomby (May 3, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> Counting my blessings bro...done another heap of cookies yesterday..now i need some time off work so i can eat some theres 60 odd cookies lol


I can do some quality check if you need haha


----------



## ruby fruit (May 3, 2017)

Joomby said:


> I can do some quality check if you need haha


Ive sent herbs interstate before


----------



## Joomby (May 3, 2017)

bobqp said:


> Haha cheers. I'm busy as hell ATM got 33 seedlings to transplant tomorrow. And and another 40 seeds to germinate in a greenhouse. Temps are great at the moment so I'm going to germinate a couple dozen Sativa's and got pineapple express 1 and 2 ,money maker, tnr serious 6 , black d.o.g , gorilla bomb and skunk to transplant tomorrow. Should be a good winter. Crossed pineapple express over sweet sativa now want to find a nice tnr male to make some nice tall well branched phenos.good to see you got your grow down pat. I think if you had the opportunity to do a big greenhouse like Americans can you would kill it.


How do you go growing through winter? Do you have a hydro set up? Curious newbe question. I popped a few sativas the other day and my plan is to use areas in my yard that have more sun and move them every two weeks to manipulate longer sun hours and then plant out bush .if this isn't a flawed method when do you think I should send it bush without it going to flower


----------



## bobqp (May 3, 2017)

Don't grow indoors too risky. I just use greenhouses out in the rainforest goes straight to flower a couple of weeks after germination. Plants only get up tob3 foot tall if there sativa. If you plant in your back yard there going to flower . they will keep flowering all winter . plant outdoors September if you want them to get big


----------



## ruby fruit (May 3, 2017)

bobqp said:


> Don't grow indoors too risky. I just use greenhouses out in the rainforest goes straight to flower a couple of weeks after germination. Plants only get up tob3 foot tall if there sativa. If you plant in your back yard there going to flower . they will keep flowering all winter . plant outdoors September if you want them to get big


Or start in a tent under a T5 veg for 6-8 weeks then throw outside in august/sept to flower for a spring crop.
Its all bout learning exactly wat time of year u can do this and they still dtay in flower proper fir fresh xmas buds in dec ;


----------



## Joomby (May 3, 2017)

Cheers Bob and Ruby. Yeah I have a general idea when I should germinate for outdoors. I can't helpmyself but to pop seeds all year round only bag seed so it's no loss if it flowers young. I have never grown in a tent/hydro but I might give it a crack soon before the season starts and veg for a while then plant out bush I really want a coke can stem tree haha


----------



## Joomby (May 3, 2017)

On that note. I have finally got some good seeds from online. Critical kush and skunk1 from seedsman. Ultra fast delivery to Australia by the way. Anyways do you think if I popped one or two of the skunk1 now will it be a waste or should I save them for the season ?I live in central Queensland on the coast


----------



## Lucky Luke (May 3, 2017)

Joomby said:


> On that note. I have finally got some good seeds from online. Critical kush and skunk1 from seedsman. Ultra fast delivery to Australia by the way. Anyways do you think if I popped one or two of the skunk1 now will it be a waste or should I save them for the season ?I live in central Queensland on the coast


if you dont get frost, pop away.


----------



## Joomby (May 3, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> if you dont get frost, pop away.


I'll give it a go. Cheers Luke


----------



## ruby fruit (May 3, 2017)




----------



## Joomby (May 4, 2017)

Any of you hitting up the Martigrass? I'm back at work for 7 days  always next year


----------



## sandhill larry (May 5, 2017)

Joomby said:


> How do you go growing through winter? Do you have a hydro set up? Curious newbe question. I popped a few sativas the other day and my plan is to use areas in my yard that have more sun and move them every two weeks to manipulate longer sun hours and then plant out bush .if this isn't a flawed method when do you think I should send it bush without it going to flower


I did a Spring crop this year. Didn't get started in time to have all the plants finish like I wanted. {I started seeds 1 December north of equator} But it is a great way to grow a little smoke while no one is thinking about anyone growing. 

And moving your plants around will not effect the veg/flower trigger point. If there is any light, they will "see" it and it goes toward length of day. To do a spring crop with some size, you will need to veg with lights until they are 4-5 weeks old, or start earlier in the fall. If they are outside during winter, they will flower as soon as they reach sexual maturity.


----------



## Lucky Luke (May 5, 2017)

Joomby said:


> Any of you hitting up the Martigrass? I'm back at work for 7 days  always next year


50th aniversary of MadiGrass this year.

I know one person going..but not me. Im off on a cruise end of next week.


----------



## Joomby (May 5, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> 50th aniversary of MadiGrass this year.
> 
> I know one person going..but not me. Im off on a cruise end of next week.


I have one mate there to. I keep getting snaps of big bowls and blunts while I'm at work its making me keen for a smoke when I get home


----------



## bobqp (May 5, 2017)

I only live just over an hour from nimbin but I stay away from the limelight.to many undercover cops from my town go there to bust people rather not have them see me there. If you ever go to nimbin don't buy seeds there because its just shit seeds.


----------



## ruby fruit (May 5, 2017)

bobqp said:


> I only live just over an hour from nimbin but I stay away from the limelight.to many undercover cops from my town go there to bust people rather not have them see me there. If you ever go to nimbin don't buy seeds there because its just shit seeds.


And hairy armpits


----------



## sandhill larry (May 5, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> And hairy armpits


I didn't know you suffered from Chaetophobia.


----------



## Joomby (May 6, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> And hairy armpits


Imagine the snatches on the older hippy birds


----------



## Lucky Luke (May 6, 2017)

Joomby said:


> Imagine the snatches on the older hippy birds


id rather not...lol


----------



## Joomby (May 6, 2017)

Haha. Like steel scrubbing wool


----------



## 666888 (May 6, 2017)

Joomby said:


> Imagine the snatches on the older hippy birds


That just put me off me breakfast


----------



## 666888 (May 6, 2017)

Got 4 pounds+ of me RQS OG
Wont let me post pics


----------



## Joomby (May 7, 2017)

Any of you guys run Barney's farm seeds? I have 2 Critical kush freebies


----------



## ruby fruit (May 7, 2017)

Joomby said:


> Any of you guys run Barney's farm seeds? I have 2 Critical kush freebies


Not critical kush...run pineapple chunk outdoors and will do that again for sure one day


----------



## Joomby (May 7, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> Not critical kush...run pineapple chunk outdoors and will do that again for sure one day


 The comments I've heard are hot and cold. Something about them going hermie. From what I can understand even some of the best strains can have a tendency to go hermie something aboutbstrong genetics and survival of the plant under stress. Anywho I'll give them a go and post results on here. I've heard they flower quick so might be a good strain for a quick winter grow


----------



## Joomby (May 7, 2017)

Any advice for a first time 100% indica grow?


----------



## ruby fruit (May 7, 2017)

Joomby said:


> Any advice for a first time 100% indica grow?


Smoke it when its done thats it


----------



## Joomby (May 7, 2017)

Re


ruby fruit said:


> Smoke it when its done thats it


 haha I'm sure I'll go alright


----------



## bobqp (May 8, 2017)

Joomby said:


> Any of you guys run Barney's farm seeds? I have 2 Critical kush freebies


I ran cookies kush. Average yeilding but really potent guys I gave it to loved it.


----------



## Joomby (May 8, 2017)

bobqp said:


> I ran cookies kush. Average yeilding but really potent guys I gave it to loved it.


Awesome. I really only smoke sativas as that's all our locals grow.hopefully the ck gets me ultra bombed


----------



## acidburst (May 18, 2017)

I can and will vouch for seedsman, sending seeds to Wa, Aus. took 16 days, but they arrived this morning.
pretty happy, bought 10 Whitewidow x Bigbud fem and got 1 free also 2 free critical kush fem and 2 free amnesia OG fem


----------



## bobqp (May 18, 2017)

The white widow x big bud what grower is it from?


----------



## acidburst (May 18, 2017)

bobqp said:


> The white widow x big bud what grower is it from?


female seeds. the other are barney's for the crit and royal queen for the amnesia


----------



## bobqp (May 18, 2017)

I had the same strain from female seeds big big buds .but lost them due to weeks of rain. Very stocky plants


----------



## Nugachino (May 27, 2017)

So right now. The only real way to do a plant without premature flowering. Would be to run it indoors. Correct?

Just curious. Because I've got about 15 or so mostly randoms to choose from. And would like to get at least one more in the ground.


----------



## bobqp (May 27, 2017)

I'd say indoors is the way to go. But I don't know much about indoor growing .I stick to outdoor growing


----------



## Nugachino (May 27, 2017)

Most of my successful efforts have been indoors. I've had two inside. One of which is on round two. And only two successful outdoor plants. The rest got eaten by whatever or cooked in the summer sun. 46°c day....


----------



## Lucky Luke (May 27, 2017)

I just bought this http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/262932127003?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&var=561934861798&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT to have a play with. With the 600w 120 x 120 x 200 option. Seems to be pretty good value. 

*Packing List:*

1x GroCell Tent

1x Magnetic Ballast 

1x HPS Lamp

1x MH Lamp

1x Cool tube 6"

2x Reducer 4"-6"

1x Filtaroo Filter 4"

1x Vent Fan 4"

1x Manual Timer 10A

1x Ducting 4"

2x QRC 4"

1x yoyo

Just threw a couple of Pine apple express 2 (thanks Bob) three Northern lights and a Strawberry amnesia into germinate. Wish me luck!!



bobqp said:


> I'd say indoors is the way to go. But I don't know much about indoor growing .I stick to outdoor growing


----------



## sandhill larry (May 27, 2017)

Looks like you've got what it takes. Good luck with the new gear, and the new gear.


----------



## Lucky Luke (May 27, 2017)

sandhill larry said:


> Looks like you've got what it takes. Good luck with the new gear, and the new gear.


Thanks Larry,

It should all arrive early next week. Then comes the fun part of setting it all up. Hopefully ill have some baby seedling to throw into it at the same time.

Got given some hash cookies lat week. 
Wife and I had one each last night..fk me..we should of just had 1/2 or even 1/4 each, It was intense. Its noon the next day and we are still feeling the after effects. Thank fk we didnt have 1 1/2 each like we were going to.


----------



## sandhill larry (May 27, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> Thanks Larry,
> 
> It should all arrive early next week. Then comes the fun part of setting it all up. Hopefully ill have some baby seedling to throw into it at the same time.
> 
> ...


I'm high on canna banana bread right now. It is some I made a few months back. But Sister recently turned some of the BIL last year's trim and popcorn into Canna Infused Coconut oil. She decarbed it first, then cooked it down in the oil. I had her do 3 ounces of my trim and bud from last season into 16 ounces of oil. She has been putting 2 TBS of oil per cake mix, and it is potent as hell. BIL ate three slices of canna pumpkin bread, and was awake all night he was so high. I ate half a slice, then smoked a big joint, and I was just about higher than I wanted to be. Was hard to walk and talk at the same time. But I think I found a good way to store your harvest for long periods.


----------



## treemansbuds (May 30, 2017)

bict said:


> Back with a brand new track.
> 
> Go to page 16, post 314.


We never got a smoke report.
Tell us about those TMB strains.
TMB-


----------



## Joomby (May 30, 2017)

Nugachino said:


> Most of my successful efforts have been indoors. I've had two inside. One of which is on round two. And only two successful outdoor plants. The rest got eaten by whatever or cooked in the summer sun. 46°c day....


I just checked on my 2x critical kush and they have been eaten down to the stem.so I'm currently looking at lights and all the hydro shit online


----------



## Nugachino (May 30, 2017)

Joomby said:


> I just checked on my 2x critical kush and they have been eaten down to the stem.so I'm currently looking at lights and all the hydro shit online


Damn brah. That sucks. You can still do soil inside. Including ROLS if you wanted.


----------



## Joomby (May 30, 2017)

Sweet. I'm still going to keep it simple. And I do like my organics. I'm not going to go the tent route as I think they are the most non stealthy thing. I'm going to buy a nice cupboard with internal lock and just run foam strip around the doors and hinges to stop light from coming out and fit a light and vaccume with filter


----------



## Nugachino (May 30, 2017)

Joomby said:


> Sweet. I'm still going to keep it simple. And I do like my organics. I'm not going to go the tent route as I think they are the most non stealthy thing. I'm going to buy a nice cupboard with internal lock and just run foam strip around the doors and hinges to stop light from coming out and fit a light and vaccume with filter



You're going the same route I have. I've only got a mini cab going right now though. I'm still trying to source a bigger grow space. Not that I've got the cash to waste on things like that. I've got my next light though... 200w of Vero 29C @ 3500k and 1.4A drive current.


----------



## Joomby (May 30, 2017)

Nugachino said:


> You're going the same route I have. I've only got a mini cab going right now though. I'm still trying to source a bigger grow space. Not that I've got the cash to waste on things like that. I've got my next light though... 200w of Vero 29C @ 3500k and 1.4A drive current.


Yeah man your not wrong I hate spending coin on growing. If it was legalised I could just take care of it in my yard and I wouldn't have to go indoors and buy lights and fans and shit. I was going to have a look in a second hand shop or have a look on one of them facebook buy swapsell sites for a decent cupboard. If I buy a cheap one it will stick out like dogs balls in my house. I need it to look like part of the furniture .pun intended


----------



## Nugachino (May 30, 2017)

I know what you mean. Another option is an old fridge. If you can find one in fair condition. And with enough size. You could either scrog it. Or grow one big multi headed beast with about 150w of light.

The other thing is. Fridges are supposed to hum. So if it's making a little bit of noise. People will just think you've got a secondary fridge. Rather than a humming wardrobe.


----------



## Joomby (May 30, 2017)

Nugachino said:


> I know what you mean. Another option is an old fridge. If you can find one in fair condition. And with enough size. You could either scrog it. Or grow one big multi headed beast with about 150w of light.
> 
> The other thing is. Fridges are supposed to hum. So if it's making a little bit of noise. People will just think you've got a secondary fridge. Rather than a humming wardrobe.


That's thinking. Although I have over attached inlaws that would wonder why we have another fridge and why it's in my room haha none the less that's a great idea


----------



## Nugachino (May 31, 2017)

Why does it matter if you've got a fridge in your room? I had one. It's not that weird to be honest. It would be more strange to have a buzzing wardrobe in your room. Though. If you can keep the noise to a minimum. You may be able to pull it off.


----------



## Lucky Luke (May 31, 2017)

Joomby said:


> Sweet. I'm still going to keep it simple. And I do like my organics. I'm not going to go the tent route as I think they are the most non stealthy thing. I'm going to buy a nice cupboard with internal lock and just run foam strip around the doors and hinges to stop light from coming out and fit a light and vaccume with filter


i did a fridge grow last year. Luckys fridge in the stealth section. https://www.rollitup.org/t/luckys-fridge.916437/


My tent arrived on Monday..she all set up..just waiting on a MH lamp as they forgot to pack it.


----------



## Joomby (May 31, 2017)

Nugachino said:


> Why does it matter if you've got a fridge in your room? I had one. It's not that weird to be honest. It would be more strange to have a buzzing wardrobe in your room. Though. If you can keep the noise to a minimum. You may be able to pull it off.


Well I already have 2 large fridges and I just know they would want to know why the third fridge. I guess I could say the vibrator must have turned it's self on haha .new idea I will put a fish tank on top of the cupboard as the fillter sounds like a d11 on full noise


----------



## Joomby (May 31, 2017)

I


Lucky Luke said:


> i did a fridge grow last year. Luckys fridge in the stealth section. https://www.rollitup.org/t/luckys-fridge.916437/
> 
> 
> My tent arrived on Monday..she all set up..just waiting on a MH lamp as they forgot to pack it.


 l will check it out luke


----------



## Nugachino (May 31, 2017)

Joomby said:


> I
> l will check it out luke


It's good. I forgot he did a fridge.


----------



## Lucky Luke (May 31, 2017)

yea..its a great guide for what not to do..lol


----------



## Nugachino (May 31, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> yea..its a great guide for what not to do..lol



Nah bro. Yours worked a treat. My mini cab is the diy'ers how not to guide. Only thing I'd do differently is swap out the big ass cfl for a single powerful cob & 100w~ driver. Or go for one of those new perspex sealed Samsung diode panels with the multiple colors on them. Something like that.


----------



## Joomby (May 31, 2017)

What sort of lighting would you guys suggest for a 3x3 ft. I'm going to run either led or cfl. I have looked at vipaspectra 300wt duals /600wat..or a few 200watt cfl reds and blues


----------



## Joomby (May 31, 2017)

Joomby said:


> What sort of lighting would you guys suggest for a 3x3 ft. I'm going to run either led or cfl. I have looked at vipaspectra 300wt duals /600wat..or a few 200watt cfl reds and blues


And I can't run Hps or mh as I work away for 7 days and don't trust the missus to water regular and check temps. Also I already have huge power bills


----------



## Nugachino (May 31, 2017)

Depends what you prefer. And can spend. Vipars are an ok brand for entry level LED panels. And they'll probably give you more than the big cfl bulbs.


----------



## Joomby (May 31, 2017)

Nugachino said:


> Depends what you prefer. And can spend. Vipars are an ok brand for entry level LED panels. And they'll probably give you more than the big cfl bulbs.


Yeah they seem like mid quality. So many fucking leds online and don't have a clue what I'm looking at. I had a look see at the high end leds and can't justify the price. Even the large cfl bulbs with sockets are surprisingly expensive especially when you need multiple bulbs. I guess I'll give the viperspectra a go


----------



## Nugachino (May 31, 2017)

The other thing with bulbs is that they're kinda fragile too.


----------



## Lucky Luke (May 31, 2017)

Sips or self watering pots work well if ur away a bit. https://www.rollitup.org/t/sip-thread-sub-irrigated-planter.904886/

maybe T5s for light??


----------



## Joomby (Jun 1, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> Sips or self watering pots work well if ur away a bit. https://www.rollitup.org/t/sip-thread-sub-irrigated-planter.904886/
> 
> maybe T5s for light??


I thought t5s are for propagation? I'm new to indoor growing so all feedback is appreciated


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 1, 2017)

Joomby said:


> I thought t5s are for propagation? I'm new to indoor growing so all feedback is appreciated


No you can use them for both. 
RM3 (and allot of others) uses them and he seems to grow some really nice plants.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 1, 2017)

https://www.rollitup.org/t/lets-talk-about-flowering-with-tubes.858094/ This is worth a read.


and so is this..and kinda what you want to do,
https://www.rollitup.org/t/oak-wardrobe-organic-grow.870933/ ( i think he got a pound outa his cupboard a little while ago )


----------



## Joomby (Jun 1, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/t/lets-talk-about-flowering-with-tubes.858094/ This is worth a read.
> 
> 
> and so is this..and kinda what you want to do,
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/oak-wardrobe-organic-grow.870933/ ( i think he got a pound outa his cupboard a little while ago )


Awesome I might just go all out and do a cfl led t5 haha


----------



## Nugachino (Jun 1, 2017)

I scored this cabinet from St Vinnies for a mere $35.

Inner dimensions of the large space: 111cm height x 49cm depth x 58cm width. The other side is just over a foot wide at 33cm.

Now I've got some room to do shite. Looks huge next to my other cabinet.


----------



## Joomby (Jun 1, 2017)

Nugachino said:


> View attachment 3952630 View attachment 3952637I scored this cabinet from St Vinnies for a mere $35.
> 
> Inner dimensions of the large space: 111cm height x 49cm depth x 58cm width. The other side is just over a foot wide at 33cm.
> 
> Now I've got some room to do shite. Looks huge next to my other cabinet.


Score..looks like nice oak .watch the footy last night?. Shit game haha


----------



## Nugachino (Jun 1, 2017)

Nah man. I'm a bit backwards in that respect. Don't watch sports. Don't care about ford or holden. And don't like beer.


----------



## Joomby (Jun 1, 2017)

I don't really watch sports either but do get into the origin


----------



## mwooten102 (Jun 1, 2017)

Nugachino said:


> Nah man. I'm a bit backwards in that respect. Don't watch sports. Don't care about ford or holden. And don't like beer.


I thought every Australian was born, fosters in hand and ready to rek some cunts?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Joomby (Jun 1, 2017)

mwooten102 said:


> I thought every Australian was born, fosters in hand and ready to rek some cunts?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Rollitup mobile app


Great northern or Xxxx for queenslanders Vb for southerners and emu export for the west. Reking cunts is a personal preference and I only drink to fuck or fight and I don't see your sister haha jokes I can't fight


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 1, 2017)

mwooten102 said:


> I thought every Australian was born, fosters in hand and ready to rek some cunts?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Rollitup mobile app


I dont know one aussie who drinks Fosters. Is it even sold in Australia? I havent seen it for decades.

I drink xxxx Gold pale ale or Hahn superdry, or rum or bourbon,,,


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 1, 2017)

Nugachino said:


> Nah man. I'm a bit backwards in that respect. Don't watch sports. Don't care about ford or holden. And don't like beer.


Are you a nazi ?


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 1, 2017)

mwooten102 said:


> I thought every Australian was born, fosters in hand and ready to rek some cunts?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Rollitup mobile app


Fuck fosters...and i gotta go to court in a few days for assaulting a cop
How does one get charged for assault pushing a cop who has pushed you first ?
Fucking idiot has even edited his body cam to only show me pushing him


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 1, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> I dont know one aussie who drinks Fosters. Is it even sold in Australia? I havent seen it for decades.
> 
> I drink xxxx Gold pale ale or Hahn superdry, or rum or bourbon,,,


Carlton draught jacks or jimmy


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 1, 2017)

Joomby said:


> I don't really watch sports either but do get into the origin


Fuck the hawks anyway


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 1, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> Fuck the hawks anyway


thats that game were they get a point for trying isnt it?


----------



## Nugachino (Jun 1, 2017)

Nah man. Not a nazi. Or a home country hater. If I could fight. I'd fight for this country. I'm just a weird Aussie. Never liked beer. And never tried to follow the crowd on things that were "normal".

I like tinkering with electro-mechanics. Drinking rum and ciders. Small 4 wheel drives. And toiling in my gardens.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 1, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> Fuck fosters...and i gotta go to court in a few days for assaulting a cop
> How does one get charged for assault pushing a cop who has pushed you first ?
> Fucking idiot has even edited his body cam to only show me pushing him


sounds like you should of pushed him harder..next to a cliff..


----------



## Joomby (Jun 2, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> Fuck fosters...and i gotta go to court in a few days for assaulting a cop
> How does one get charged for assault pushing a cop who has pushed you first ?
> Fucking idiot has even edited his body cam to only show me pushing him


Yeah man I've been down the same road but it was a punch to the face haha and this was before body cams. The cop literally wanted to punch on.. Fucking grubs


----------



## bobqp (Jun 2, 2017)

Colloidal silver worked a treat pollinated the ghost train haze 1 over itself , pollinated 1 black d.o.g with female gth1 pollen , should end up with 200 gth1 female seeds , 100 gth1 x black d.o.g female seeds will pollinate female trippy gorilla over ,gorilla bomb and that should be enough to find some good outdoor plants for next season. Only bad part is spraying plants out bush with colloidal silver every afternoon on the way home from work


----------



## sandhill larry (Jun 2, 2017)

bobqp said:


> Colloidal silver worked a treat pollinated the ghost train haze 1 over itself , pollinated 1 black d.o.g with female gth1 pollen , should end up with 200 gth1 female seeds , 100 gth1 x black d.o.g female seeds will pollinate female trippy gorilla over ,gorilla bomb and that should be enough to find some good outdoor plants for next season. Only bad part is spraying plants out bush with colloidal silver every afternoon on the way home from work


Did you spray the whole plant? Or just a limb? The bad part of silver is you can't smoke the bud afterward.


----------



## bobqp (Jun 2, 2017)

Sprayed the top half of the plants. Yeh I know its dangerous to smoke so I won't smoke it. So easy to make female seeds. Played 20 dollars for Allan Sutton's 30 ppm colloidal silver should end up with up to 600 hundred female seeds by august.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 4, 2017)

bobqp said:


> Sprayed the top half of the plants. Yeh I know its dangerous to smoke so I won't smoke it. So easy to make female seeds. Played 20 dollars for Allan Sutton's 30 ppm colloidal silver should end up with up to 600 hundred female seeds by august.


Wheres the easiest place for me to get the same stuff if i wanted to make some beans bob ?


----------



## bobqp (Jun 4, 2017)

At any chemist or pharmacy try and make sure it says 30 ppm or over. Spray it twice a day 2 weeks before flowers start growing had to stake up my branches due to heavy male pollen sacks. Good luck with it ruby.


----------



## eddy600 (Jun 4, 2017)

bobqp said:


> Sprayed the top half of the plants. Yeh I know its dangerous to smoke so I won't smoke it. So easy to make female seeds. Played 20 dollars for Allan Sutton's 30 ppm colloidal silver should end up with up to 600 hundred female seeds by august.


 120 big seeds off of about 6in of this branch.It can be a sticky mess retrieving them


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 5, 2017)

Im gonna give it a go next season as i only do fem seeds.
Fem seed from tjis method if a feminized seed started or will they be regs 
Its not so much for growing the new beans straight away its more just to build up my seed bank and share a few if successful


----------



## bobqp (Jun 5, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> Im gonna give it a go next season as i only do fem seeds.
> Fem seed from tjis method if a feminized seed started or will they be regs
> Its not so much for growing the new beans straight away its more just to build up my seed bank and share a few if successful


They should be all FEMS I'm going to plant some outdoors early august to make sure there all FEMS.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 5, 2017)

bobqp said:


> They should be all FEMS I'm going to plant some outdoors early august to make sure there all FEMS.


I should put something decent in the tent grow it to 2 ft then start flowering and spraying.


----------



## bobqp (Jun 5, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> I should put something decent in the tent grow it to 2 ft then start flowering and spraying.


Yeah give it a go I failed last year due to low ppm. So I went stronger and bamm fuckn pollen everywhere haha


----------



## re STRAIN me (Jun 5, 2017)

When spraying with silver does the pollen make seeds over the whole plant? Or just the sprayed areas?


----------



## bobqp (Jun 5, 2017)

Just the sprayed section


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 5, 2017)

re STRAIN me said:


> When spraying with silver does the pollen make seeds over the whole plant? Or just the sprayed areas?


Hold something behind the branch u want seeds on when spraying should stop other parts of the plant being affected


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 8, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> I just bought this http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/262932127003?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&var=561934861798&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT to have a play with. With the 600w 120 x 120 x 200 option. Seems to be pretty good value.
> 
> *Packing List:*
> 
> ...


Just thought id revue this.

Pretty good for the price. Went together easily. Seller was good and had no issues shipping a forgotten lamp (MH). Only bad thing is the extractor fan, whilst being good over winter it maybe to small over summer. All in all for the price very good value. Only other thing needed was duct tape/electricians tape to help secure the ducting to the fan and some Zip ties for the yoyo's.

Have 3 Northern lights, a strawberry amnesia and two of bobqp's Pineapple Express #2 taking up residence.

..and..my home made Ethanol wash hash oil is nearly done..so i ordered a Dab pipe today....


----------



## bobqp (Jun 8, 2017)

eddy600 said:


> 120 big seeds off of about 6in of this branch.It can be a sticky mess retrieving them


Looking good


----------



## bobqp (Jun 8, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> Just thought id revue this.
> 
> Pretty good for the price. Went together easily. Seller was good and had no issues shipping a forgotten lamp (MH). Only bad thing is the extractor fan, whilst being good over winter it maybe to small over summer. All in all for the price very good value. Only other thing needed was duct tape/electricians tape to help secure the ducting to the fan and some Zip ties for the yoyo's.
> 
> ...


Hope your grow goes well. The pineapple express 2 is a stocky sativa dominant plant.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 8, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> Just thought id revue this.
> 
> Pretty good for the price. Went together easily. Seller was good and had no issues shipping a forgotten lamp (MH). Only bad thing is the extractor fan, whilst being good over winter it maybe to small over summer. All in all for the price very good value. Only other thing needed was duct tape/electricians tape to help secure the ducting to the fan and some Zip ties for the yoyo's.
> 
> ...


Gd start man !


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 8, 2017)

Where the fuck is bict...
Holidaying in the bahamas or in jail

Or making babies


----------



## sandhill larry (Jun 8, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> Where the fuck is bict...
> Holidaying in the bahamas or in jail
> 
> Or making babies


He said he was going to the shore. I didn't know he meant in my neck of the woods.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 8, 2017)

Maybe he got deported..


----------



## bobqp (Jun 8, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> Where the fuck is bict...
> Holidaying in the bahamas or in jail
> 
> Or making babies


I know aye. I'm gunna say jail


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 9, 2017)

good vid, cracka beer or 3- T5's.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 9, 2017)




----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 18, 2017)

Motherfuckers


----------



## Joomby (Jul 2, 2017)

Have you guys seen this site? If you share the link he ships you free merch check it out 
http://www.growwitheddy.com/kickoff?kid=G3AXK


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 3, 2017)

Joomby said:


> Have you guys seen this site? If you share the link he ships you free merch check it out
> http://www.growwitheddy.com/kickoff?kid=G3AXK


I aint putting my email addy to something that doesnt even explain the website


----------



## Joomby (Jul 3, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> I aint putting my email addy to something that doesnt even explain the website


That's a link to be tagd into the give aways (gentle way of spamming I guess) not the actual website. It's legit and has been in high times.. The eddy is a robot that you stick into your hydro setup that gives you updates via mobile phone on temp,ppm,blah blah. The give aways are to entice people to email someone a link to the eddy so they get free shit .the end game obviously is for people to buy the eddy


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 3, 2017)

Where tho art is @bict


----------



## Joomby (Jul 3, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> Where tho art is @bict


I genuinely hope he hasn't been caught


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 3, 2017)

Joomby said:


> I genuinely hope he hasn't been caught


Nah no way 
Well i hope not the seeds he used this past season were all given to him by me 
Hell be fine hes like a lot of peeps on here 
Grows,gos, comes back for new season


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 3, 2017)

Getting prepped for this season 
Only doing 2 on my property but hell theres some good things happening that will be elswhere


----------



## Joomby (Jul 3, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> Nah no way
> Well i hope not the seeds he used this past season were all given to him by me
> Hell be fine hes like a lot of peeps on here
> Grows,gos, comes back for new season





ruby fruit said:


> Getting prepped for this season
> Only doing 2 on my property but hell theres some good things happening that will be elswhere
> View attachment 3971831


 Holly Fuck what's that in dollars like 800bucks


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 3, 2017)

Joomby said:


> Holly Fuck what's that in dollars like 800bucks


$1030


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 3, 2017)

Joomby said:


> Holly Fuck what's that in dollars like 800bucks


Theres 12 x5=60 seeds of incredible bulk there hence why the price is high but theres 12 free random fem seeds with that bundle as well


----------



## Joomby (Jul 3, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> Theres 12 x5=60 seeds of incredible bulk there hence why the price is high but theres 12 free random fem seeds with that bundle as well


Wow.I hope you do some breeding this time around haha


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 3, 2017)

Joomby said:


> Wow.I hope you do some breeding this time around haha


Id only make seeds with silver if anything cant be fucked collecting pollen and spreading it 
All my seeds are fems anyway except tmbd strains which if i had males in there id collect pollen


----------



## Nugachino (Jul 12, 2017)

Joomby said:


> Will a 4inch inlet/outlet be enough for this?


Should be plenty. Fans in that size can do about 200m3/hr or more if you've got a good one.


----------



## Joomby (Jul 12, 2017)

Nugachino said:


> Should be plenty. Fans in that size can do about 200m3/hr or more if you've got a good one.


It's just an eBay kit I'll find out when I give it a run I guess


----------



## Nugachino (Jul 12, 2017)

I've got just a regular bathroom exhaust fan doing mine at the moment. Its 192m3/hr flow rate. And keeps my cabinet between 5-10°c above room temperature. That's running the lights soft. And without scrubber.

Cab height is 1m by a 3sq foot base.


----------



## Joomby (Jul 12, 2017)

Nugachino said:


> I've got just a regular bathroom exhaust fan doing mine at the moment. Its 192m3/hr flow rate. And keeps my cabinet between 5-10°c above room temperature. That's running the lights soft. And without scrubber.
> 
> Cab height is 1m by a 3sq foot base.


Yeah I was going to run a bathroom exhaust but I thought it may be hard to run a carbon fillter and be a bit noisy. I was going to run a dual vege/flower in the one wardrobe also but thought it would be to cramped. not sure if I want to run 2 plants or one big one. I have some warm white led strips on order also to run around the whole inside to turn on for supplement lighting when the plant/plant's fill the wardrobe


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 12, 2017)

Joomby said:


> Yeah I was going to run a bathroom exhaust but I thought it may be hard to run a carbon fillter and be a bit noisy. I was going to run a dual vege/flower in the one wardrobe also but thought it would be to cramped. not sure if I want to run 2 plants or one big one. I have some warm white led strips on order also to run around the whole inside to turn on for supplement lighting when the plant/plant's fill the wardrobe


Years ago when i had a wardrobe with a 400 bps running i had a standard bathroom exhaust fan on top with a beer carton box on top of it with a couple Slits in it for air ..pretty much soundproof
I miss my first indoor setup i thought I was good pulling 7 oz every 3 months


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 12, 2017)

Joomby said:


> Yeah I was going to run a bathroom exhaust but I thought it may be hard to run a carbon fillter and be a bit noisy. I was going to run a dual vege/flower in the one wardrobe also but thought it would be to cramped. not sure if I want to run 2 plants or one big one. I have some warm white led strips on order also to run around the whole inside to turn on for supplement lighting when the plant/plant's fill the wardrobe


You will get as much off one as doing two


----------



## Nugachino (Jul 12, 2017)

Mine is more a hum when running. Probably would've been even quieter. But the fan blades arent on properly. Making it vibrate more than it should. I'll be getting around to replacing it with a proper exhaust fan at some stage. Preferably before summer hits.

I've noticed CanFan has one that auto throttles based on the temperature its set to. RKW 100?


----------



## Joomby (Jul 12, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> You will get as much off one as doing two


I've always thought bigger is better.im not used to compensating sise with quantity. Just like some girls I used to know


----------



## Nugachino (Jul 12, 2017)

You can get a decent yield from smaller plants. Mainlining and scrogs will both give you a hefty amount. Its just that they're grown shorter and wider. Rather than taller and more conical.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 12, 2017)

Joomby said:


> I've always thought bigger is better.im not used to compensating sise with quantity. Just like some girls I used to know


I used to do 2 plants under the 400 at never broke the 8oz mark but then i moved a pot out and broke the 8 oz easy with just one of the same strain


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 12, 2017)

Nugachino said:


> You can get yield from smaller plants. Mainlining and scrogs will both give you a hefty amount. Its just that they're grown shorter and wider. Rather than taller and more conical.


Man I had that wardrobe when i was 19 like 25 yrs ago lol
I didnt know wat scrog was back then but just pushed in thumbtacks around the walls and lst all the branches...grown in clayballs to wat memories


----------



## Nugachino (Jul 12, 2017)

I like indoor growing. No slugs, snails, caterpillars or fekkin animals ruining my crops.


----------



## Joomby (Jul 12, 2017)

How does the wood/chipboard cope with constant humidity? I sealed every screw hole, dowl,exposed board and edge with bluemax as I put it together and then after it was all together I spray painted all the seams and edges with 2pac and then went over and sealed again with industrial silver tape. The shit we use to cover engine components and turbos and shit


----------



## Nugachino (Jul 12, 2017)

Joomby said:


> How does the wood/chipboard cope with constant humidity? I sealed every screw hole, dowl,exposed board and edge with bluemax as I put it together and then after it was all together I spray painted all the seams and edges with 2pac and then went over and sealed again with industrial silver tape. The shit we use to cover engine components and turbos and shit


Handles okay. My minicab is a $69 slap together from cheap as chips.


----------



## Nugachino (Jul 12, 2017)

Found something you lads might have use for.

There's about 4 or so different bennies in this stuff. And its sold here in Straya.

https://www.maiaustralia.com.au/store/store.php?crn=208&rn=388&action=show_detail


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 13, 2017)

Joomby said:


> How does the wood/chipboard cope with constant humidity? I sealed every screw hole, dowl,exposed board and edge with bluemax as I put it together and then after it was all together I spray painted all the seams and edges with 2pac and then went over and sealed again with industrial silver tape. The shit we use to cover engine components and turbos and shit


You got your feeder n pump in cab as well like I did ?


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jul 13, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> You got your feeder n pump in cab as well like I did ?


you got an indoor run going over winter ruby?

Im trying to get the aussie thread up and running again rather than bics old thread if you want to transfer to that?
https://www.rollitup.org/t/aussie-growers-thread.250691/page-1170#post-13654769


----------



## bobqp (Jul 13, 2017)

4 more weeks to the start of outdoor season . fuck yeah


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jul 13, 2017)

bobqp said:


> 4 more weeks to the start of outdoor season . fuck yeah


Haha..lets hope YOU have a better season than last!


----------



## bobqp (Jul 13, 2017)

Should go good this year . got a lot of new strains to grow . really happy with the critical super silver haze and trippy gorilla. Gorilla bomb is very potent so all depends on how much they yield. Have blue dream, ghost train haze1 ,tnr as backup strains. How's the pineapple express going. I've still got 6 fem pineapple express 2 seeds in a jar freebies from attitude might give them a spot on the top of a mountain


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jul 13, 2017)

bobqp said:


> Should go good this year . got a lot of new strains to grow . really happy with the critical super silver haze and trippy gorilla. Gorilla bomb is very potent so all depends on how much they yield. Have blue dream, ghost train haze1 ,tnr as backup strains. How's the pineapple express going. I've still got 6 fem pineapple express 2 seeds in a jar freebies from attitude might give them a spot on the top of a mountain


Pinapple express #2's going well. Ill post (and tag you) when i fit the scrog. Be a week or so i recon as they are all just starting to recover from the top and transplant.


----------



## bobqp (Jul 13, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> Pinapple express #2's going well. Ill post (and tag you) when i fit the scrog. Be a week or so i recon as they are all just starting to recover from the top and transplant.


Havnt seen how they grow indoors. Hopefully they turn out good for you


----------



## Joomby (Jul 13, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> You got your feeder n pump in cab as well like I did ?


I'm just running organics man.. "joombys super soil" haha


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 13, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> you got an indoor run going over winter ruby?
> 
> Im trying to get the aussie thread up and running again rather than bics old thread if you want to transfer to that?
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/aussie-growers-thread.250691/page-1170#post-13654769


No indoor at mine this year apart from maybe starting a couple gems to put outside for an early xmas harvest like last yr
Last yr i had fresh nlxbb buds a week before Xmas in my spring harvest 
I help a mate with his indoor hence buying 60 incredible bulk and bubbas gift just last few week


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 13, 2017)

Yo @bict where the fuck are ya i got your address remember lol


----------



## jzs147 (Jul 14, 2017)

Im a bit of a ring in but here's my grow 

   Afghan my mate gave me a clone.

Humboldt blue dream

Both been switched to flower


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jul 14, 2017)

jzs147 said:


> Im a bit of a ring in but here's my grow
> 
> View attachment 3978169 View attachment 3978171 View attachment 3978193 Afghan my mate gave me a clone.View attachment 3978180
> 
> ...


Noice! 4 x 4? and light is a ?


----------



## bobqp (Jul 14, 2017)

jzs147 said:


> Im a bit of a ring in but here's my grow
> 
> View attachment 3978169 View attachment 3978171 View attachment 3978193 Afghan my mate gave me a clone.View attachment 3978180
> 
> ...


Hope you do as well as your last crop


----------



## jzs147 (Jul 14, 2017)

Not sure in foot tent is 1200x1200mm 1140x1140 tray just drip fed clay ball medium.

Just gone back to 600hps.

Other tent is 800x800 in a 27 litre tub half coco half clay balls.

400hps in that tent.

Using that bac hydro bloom.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jul 14, 2017)

jzs147 said:


> Not sure in foot tent is 1200x1200mm 1140x1140 tray just drip fed clay ball medium.
> 
> Just gone back to 600hps.
> 
> ...


thats a 4 x 4 then (1200 x 1200). Very nice grow.


----------



## jzs147 (Jul 17, 2017)

Cloning tent finally set up after laying round for like 2 yrs. just a flouro light bar an 600x600mm tent


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 18, 2017)

jzs147 said:


> Cloning tent finally set up after laying round for like 2 yrs. just a flouro light bar an 600x600mm tentView attachment 3979827


Do you put the cuttings straight in soil mate ?


----------



## Joomby (Jul 18, 2017)

1 week into my first indoor grow.all seems to be alright. The 4 inch fan only just keeps up with the cfls something I may have to change and need to add a grow fan for some movement also have a few warm white led strips on the way. The 2 seedlings bottom left are some skunk1 that germinated in about 40 hours wich surprised me considering how shity they looked .what temp and humidity range should I be aiming at? Never had to worry about this sort of thing when I was growing outdoors


----------



## Joomby (Jul 18, 2017)

The lady on the right is an unknown bag seed. I poped a few that I was going to throw out instead of wasting them and she poped up with some stout looking little leaves and nice structure so thought I would keep it


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 18, 2017)

Joomby said:


> 1 week into my first indoor grow.all seems to be alright. The 4 inch fan only just keeps up with the cfls something I may have to change and need to add a grow fan for some movement also have a few warm white led strips on the way. The 2 seedlings bottom left are some skunk1 that germinated in about 40 hours wich surprised me considering how shity they looked .what temp and humidity range should I be aiming at? Never had to worry about this sort of thing when I was growing outdoors


You should be ok in the 75-82f range just see if your temp drops to about 15-20 when lights are off or maybe im wrong in such a small area to grow in ?
Humidity can be higher for cloning but you need it lower for veg then flowering 
One of these gadgets is a must ...


----------



## Joomby (Jul 18, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> You should be ok in the 75-82f range just see if your temp drops to about 15-20 when lights are off or maybe im wrong in such a small area to grow in ?
> Humidity can be higher for cloning but you need it lower for veg then flowering
> One of these gadgets is a must ...
> View attachment 3980043


Yeah I have one already its low temp is around 21-22 lights off and high is 27-30 lights on.my humidity jumps all over the shop but sits around 55-60 but has been as low as 45 and as high as 75


----------



## Joomby (Jul 18, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> You should be ok in the 75-82f range just see if your temp drops to about 15-20 when lights are off or maybe im wrong in such a small area to grow in ?
> Humidity can be higher for cloning but you need it lower for veg then flowering
> One of these gadgets is a must ...
> View attachment 3980043


When I run both 130 w cfls and have the doors closed for a few hours the temp gets to 32-35 Celsius. is that to hot?


----------



## Nugachino (Jul 18, 2017)

You'll want more airflow in there then. Especially if you're not in summer heat yet.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 18, 2017)

Joomby said:


> When I run both 130 w cfls and have the doors closed for a few hours the temp gets to 32-35 Celsius. is that to hot?


That does seem to hot to me..nugs is right about airflow


----------



## Joomby (Jul 18, 2017)

Nugachino said:


> You'll want more airflow in there then. Especially if you're not in summer heat yet.


That's my worry. Although my missus likes to run the air-con 24-7 in summer it's definitely a concern. The 4 inch vac fan I bought runs ultra quiet but obviously isn't cutting it so I might just get another one the same sise and run it with a y piece on the carbon fillter and exit hole


----------



## Nugachino (Jul 18, 2017)

Revegged mystery bean starting to touch the mesh.Young Pineapple Chunk surrounded by tiny strawberry clover.


----------



## Nugachino (Jul 18, 2017)

Get a bathroom exhaust fan. Small one will do.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 18, 2017)

Nugachino said:


> Get a bathroom exhaust fan. Small one will do.


Just like we used ay nugs lol


----------



## Joomby (Jul 18, 2017)

Nugachino said:


> Revegged mystery bean starting to touch the mesh.View attachment 3980044Young Pineapple Chunk surrounded by tiny strawberry clover. View attachment 3980045


Your soil looks the same as mine' Shit everywhere lol I take it you compost your own stuff


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jul 18, 2017)

Nugachino said:


> Revegged mystery bean starting to touch the mesh.View attachment 3980044Young Pineapple Chunk surrounded by tiny strawberry clover. View attachment 3980045


Good to see its bounced back.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 18, 2017)

Nugachino said:


> Revegged mystery bean starting to touch the mesh.View attachment 3980044Young Pineapple Chunk surrounded by tiny strawberry clover. View attachment 3980045


Brilliant stone off the pineapple chunk if thats one from barnes seeds


----------



## Nugachino (Jul 18, 2017)

Yeah I use vermicompost and grind up things like banana peels and eggshells for fertilizer.

That pineapple chunk was an awesome stone. A friend of mine got some seeds from an ounce. And he's basically given me half to grow.


----------



## Nugachino (Jul 18, 2017)

Nothing wrong with using a bathroom fan. Just got make sure if it needs to be muffled. You got the room to do so.


----------



## Joomby (Jul 18, 2017)

Nugachino said:


> Nothing wrong with using a bathroom fan. Just got make sure if it needs to be muffled. You got the room to do so.


I'll give it a shot but it has to be silent and be able to add a carbon fillter for flower


----------



## Nugachino (Jul 18, 2017)

Find a filter that suits your grow space. Then find fans in its size. My fan is 12.5mm. So.... 5 inch or something.


----------



## Joomby (Jul 18, 2017)

Nugachino said:


> Find a filter that suits your grow space. Then find fans in its size. My fan is 12.5mm. So.... 5 inch or something.


I done that .apparently it wasn't enough haha I'll just order another one and t it in to m original fillter and ducting


----------



## jzs147 (Jul 18, 2017)

C


ruby fruit said:


> Do you put the cuttings straight in soil mate ?


Coco mate. Cheap hormone powder, dip in water straight into coco straight in a tent I never bother with humidy done. Get about 90 percent strike rate. Depending on strain also.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 18, 2017)

Joomby said:


> I'll give it a shot but it has to be silent and be able to add a carbon fillter for flower


Beer carton box ovet the fan with slits in two sides for air...very quiet


----------



## Nugachino (Jul 18, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> Beer carton box ovet the fan with slits in two sides for air...very quiet


That works?


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 18, 2017)

Nugachino said:


> That works?


Did for me when i was 18 ....27 yrs ago


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 18, 2017)

Cut 80% noise out then i glued a few egg cartons on i side prob 95% noise gone


----------



## Joomby (Jul 18, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> Cut 80% noise out then i glued a few egg cartons on i side prob 95% noise gone


 stoner engineering 101 haha I bet it worked a treat


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jul 18, 2017)

Nugachino said:


> That works?


here is the diff a box can make


----------



## Nugachino (Jul 18, 2017)

Sounds bulky. But, if it works...

Think I'd just use acoustic foam in place of the egg cartons.


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 1, 2017)

Nugachino said:


> Sounds bulky. But, if it works...
> 
> Think I'd just use acoustic foam in place of the egg cartons.


This was early 90s remember lol


----------



## Hobbit2 (Nov 4, 2017)

Any one here


----------



## bobqp (Nov 4, 2017)

Hobbit2 said:


> Any one here


Go to the Aussie thread


----------



## Hobbit2 (Nov 4, 2017)

Foreshore I'm in kiwi land


----------



## bobqp (Nov 4, 2017)

No one uses this one anymore if you want to have friendly chats to Aussie growers then search Aussie and find the thread.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Nov 4, 2017)

Hobbit2 said:


> Foreshore I'm in kiwi land


https://www.rollitup.org/t/aussie-growers-thread.250691/


----------



## Joomby (Nov 5, 2017)

Hobbit2 said:


> Foreshore I'm in kiwi land


Who cares well welcome you over there. it will be choice as bro


----------

